# Post your most recent clothing purchase!



## Swanky

Show us what you're buying!

previous thread for reference:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/what-was-your-most-recent-clothing-purchase-s-65507.html


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Thank you...I hope you are enjoying your weekend.


----------



## Swanky

you too!


----------



## purpleevny20

Sonia Rykiel yellow skirt
and 
Miss Sixty blue leopard tights


----------



## -Annette-

purpleevny20 said:


> Sonia Rykiel yellow skirt
> and
> Miss Sixty blue leopard tights



Sounds awesome! Got pics?


----------



## lilflobowl

these are my two latest purchases:
(1) Tsumori Chisato top
(2) Supertrash Kaftan dress


----------



## Jeneen

Just jeans out of necessity... Divine Rights of Denim dark wash and Joe's Jeggings - my last purchase for a long while - see siggie!


----------



## platinum_girly

River island roll up denim short


----------



## Rubyz

My last clothing purchase was my prom outfit!

I'm going to show it off because I really loved it xD
I don't have pics of my shoes or better close-ups because...everyone sucks at taking pictures apparently =P

Sadly, I forgot to wear the extra petticoat it came with, otherwise it would've been bigger and better xD


----------



## 19yearslater

I got the JPG blazer on clearance from Target.


----------



## loveglam

Floral scarf from H&M, pink ruffle top from H&M, white lace tank from H&M, and a lace top from Papaya.

Also got a plain white tank and t-shirt.


----------



## Schmodi

I bought this amazing black Gaultier skirt!  It has side detail (inserts) that are subtle but the skirt is amazing


----------



## Schmodi

Derek Lam Dress!  ON SALE!


----------



## irish_clover

A pair of black dress short shorts.I got them at Sirens for 12.50 but I love them!


----------



## quynh_1206

I just bought this dress at Zara for a wedding in May. It's simple and spring-esque. I'm afraid it might be a bit too simple though.


----------



## Jeneen

^ That's so pretty! Great for a wedding!


----------



## quynh_1206

Thanks, Jeneen!


----------



## Stellaxoxo

Schmodi said:


> I bought this amazing black Gaultier skirt!  It has side detail (inserts) that are subtle but the skirt is amazing


The skirt is cute, but it looks see-through at the top.


----------



## quynh_1206

lilflobowl said:


> these are my two latest purchases:
> (1) Tsumori Chisato top
> (2) Supertrash Kaftan dress


 
The Kaftan dress looks AMAZING!


----------



## LovesYSL

I bought this Phillip Lim tee in navy!

http://blueandcream.com/3-1_Phillip_Lim/LIMR9-11.html


----------



## DelicateRose

I just wanted to show off my latest purchases.  I only have on skirt for work and had to get more.  I don't know about you, but right now, I could not find any grey or brown skirts for work.

This is what I got and it is very flattering for someone who has wide hips!

http://www.searlenyc.com/store/product3055.html


----------



## lilflobowl

thank you! 


quynh_1206 said:


> The Kaftan dress looks AMAZING!


----------



## DelicateRose

I got this for casual wear and not so sure if it totally reflects my style but very workable.

http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=17051&vid=1&pid=745986&scid=745986012


----------



## Brucejoy

Does anyone like Project Runway?


----------



## Sosusie

lilflobowl said:


> these are my two latest purchases:
> (1) Tsumori Chisato top
> (2) Supertrash Kaftan dress


 


OMG this dress is espectacular!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

http://circle-meets-square.blogspot.com/2010/04/amorphous.html

i needed some serious color.


----------



## Ivy Lin

DelicateRose said:


> This is what I got and it is very flattering for someone who has wide hips!
> 
> http://www.searlenyc.com/store/product3055.html



Love it!


----------



## DelicateRose

Ivy Lin said:


> Love it!



Thank you, Ivy Lin  It is really great for all heights and hiding those hips!


----------



## SkinnyCorset

Last shoppping trip I got...
pics.ae.com/is/image/aeo/0303_3272_115_f?$qv-450$
Tank from American Eagle. $18.  Looks super cute with black leggings!

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Apparel/Bottoms/Shorts/3OH3-Trust-Booty-Shorts-146532.jsp
3oh3! Shorts from Hot Topic $20


----------



## Lulette

bought today via online:
Jbrand pencil jeans in Pure 
Rosegold Casey Knot wedges


----------



## DelicateRose

SkinnyCorset said:


> Last shoppping trip I got...
> pics.ae.com/is/image/aeo/0303_3272_115_f?$qv-450$
> Tank from American Eagle. $18.  Looks super cute with black leggings!
> 
> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Apparel/Bottoms/Shorts/3OH3-Trust-Booty-Shorts-146532.jsp
> 3oh3! Shorts from Hot Topic $20



Great deal!


----------



## Schmodi

Stellaxoxo said:


> The skirt is cute, but it looks see-through at the top.



It is a little see-through, you can see the nude of skin but looks fine with underwear


----------



## shoppergrl

I just bought the Lily Pulitzer Pandamonium dress online (20% off at Saks!)... I thought it was super cute, but we'll see how it looks when it arrives...


----------



## peachygoldfish

my first pair of True Religion jeans in stella


----------



## luv1218

Just got this dress for my college graduation.  Hope it looks as good on in real life.  Now I just have to find shoes to go with it!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod95660078&ecid=NMCIBizrateFeed&srccode=cii_10043468&cpncode=22-56887670-2


----------



## quynh_1206

I'm sure that dress will look amazing IRL as well. Congrats on your graduation also!


----------



## luv1218

Thanks quynh!!!


----------



## SkinnyCorset

Love that dress!
good luck finding shoes to go with it!


----------



## luv1218

Thanks Skinny!


----------



## KristyDarling

From Saks F&F 20% off online sale today:

Siwy Alice Distressed Boyfriend Jeans: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1271816290833

Elizabeth & James Yuki Kimono Cardigan:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1271816365272


----------



## le chic

Urban Outfitters:

Kimchi Blue Pointelle Peter Pan Collar Sweater:
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...tion=jump&parentid=W_APP_SWEATERS&id=18218412

BDG Boyfriend Short in Light Worn:
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...jump&parentid=W_APP_SHORTS_SHORTS&id=18012724

BDG Basic Knit Long Sleeve Snap Dress:
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...ction=jump&parentid=W_APP_DRESSES&id=18118190

I LOVE shopping for summer clothes! I love everything light and airy and cute.


----------



## luv1218

Love the new purchases *Kristy!*

*chic* - Love your new purchases, especially the dress.  I also love summer shopping!  It is just way better than shopping for sweaters for the cold winter!


----------



## Pinkdancer

luv1218, that dress is gorgeous. Post pictures of it (and whichever shoes you choose) in the outfits thread 

I did a *little* bit of shopping damage yesterday. I'll have to post later.


----------



## luv1218

Thanks *pink*!  I will post pics then.  Cant wait to see all of your "damage"! haha!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Lovely dress *luv1218*!  Have fun shoe shopping  

2 x Givenchy tees are my recent purchases-


----------



## nessahhh

Just got this cute shirt from some random ebay shop.


----------



## luv1218

*Straight* &#8211; Thank you!  I love your tees, especially the black one!

*Nessahhh* &#8211; cute shirt!


----------



## exotikittenx

BCBG Lightweight nylon crop jacket in light brown from the Runway Collection
Joe's Cigarette Jeans
a Bebe ruffle sleeve black top


----------



## darkknight11

*bought this bcbg dress off ideeli today*


----------



## _bebee

bought two new dresses from marciano


----------



## luv1218

darkknight11 said:


> *bought this bcbg dress off ideeli today*


 
I love this dress!  It will be perfect for spring!


----------



## peppamint

A Splendid "motorcycle" top

Three (!!!) pairs of Nike Tempo shorts. Gawd I love those! 

An Ella Moss top

Now I need a pair of jeans...


----------



## platinum_girly

Dress:


----------



## sweetfacespout

darkknight11 said:


> *bought this bcbg dress off ideeli today*


wow this is cute!


----------



## cbrooke

I got a BCBG dress too   Black and White Origami Rose dress:

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4031351&cp=2840697&view=all&parentPage=family


----------



## luv1218

*Platinum* &#8211; love the dress!  Cant wait to see outfit pics!

*Cbrooke* - Love the bcbg dress!  It is the type of dress that I am sure you will wear it often!


----------



## DelicateRose

cbrooke said:


> I got a BCBG dress too   Black and White Origami Rose dress:
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4031351&cp=2840697&view=all&parentPage=family



I am really loving that!  I just bought a dress recently that is black and white and my husband said that he noticed that I always purchase black.  And he is right.  I find it hard to find these things in grey and brown.


----------



## Pinkdancer

darknight - love the dress!
platinum - that dress is hot!


----------



## MsFrida

Got this MaxMara top today (90% off on ebay ). Unfortunately you can't see the pleating and details in the pic


----------



## GhstDreamer

Two purchases from Boss:

Binbi skirt





Summer pants





Top from MaxStudio (I love it so much I bought the black one too)


----------



## airborne

love the summer pants/top...


----------



## ivy1026

GhstDreamer said:


> Two purchases from Boss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top from MaxStudio (I love it so much I bought the black one too)




love this top


----------



## DelicateRose

GhstDreamer said:


> Two purchases from Boss:
> 
> Binbi skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top from MaxStudio (I love it so much I bought the black one too)




I really like everything you got here and such a great bargain!


----------



## Bitten

Just had a little splurge at theOutnet.com

Moschino C&C jersey dress: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/83539

Alberta Ferretti silk skirt:  http://www.theoutnet.com/product/83378

Also some shoes from Jill Sander:  http://www.theoutnet.com/product/84519

Phew! I wasn't going shopping today...


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Got these 3 items from the H&M garden collection


----------



## NYCBelle

bebe dress for my bachelorette party tomorrow. got it in purple

http://www.bebe.com/Strapless-Belte...1011&pf_rd_p=495094551&pf_rd_s=search-results


----------



## KlassicKouture

Those are too cute, *Chrisy*!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

KlassicKouture said:


> Those are too cute, *Chrisy*!


 
Thanks sweet


----------



## ChrisyAM15

NYCBelle said:


> bebe dress for my bachelorette party tomorrow. got it in purple
> 
> http://www.bebe.com/Strapless-Belte...1011&pf_rd_p=495094551&pf_rd_s=search-results


 
Very sexy..Congrats!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Very sexy..Congrats!!!


 

thank you!!


----------



## icecreamom

Finally got my DvF Miranda Ruffles mini Dress... I'm in love  one of the prettiest dresses in my closet... ever!!!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Got these 3 items from the H&M garden collection


 
i bought the white dress too!  love it!


----------



## PurpleLilacs

Chrisy I love the first item, that dress is gorgeous!!

I had been looking for some nautical-style shorts for a while and finally found a pair I just couldn't resist in Zara.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Thanks everyone for the sweet comments 
Purple love the zara shorts, really nice.
Icecreamom your dress is really pretty.

Bought this one from the H&M garden collection aswell


----------



## shoppy

Both from Macy's:


----------



## ivy1026

from Anthropologie


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've been in a khaki kinda mood.  

Needed a Trench so I got this one from Anthro:






But, while waiting for it to arrive I saw this one from The Gap Outlet for $30.  So I snapped it up (you know, for back-up purposes)






Looked in my closet realizing that I didn't have a khaki skirt, so off to Zara I went and came out with this one and a cute gray blazer:









Of course a shopping outting would not be complete without a stop by J. Crew


----------



## roussel

More Zac Posen for Target stuff
Gown





Zebra dress with jacket


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^I love that Zebra dress!
DC~ Cute trenches!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Leifsdottir skirt:


----------



## DelicateRose

GhstDreamer said:


> Leifsdottir skirt:



Very nice!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Great haul *DC-Cutie*    I especially like the little khaki skirt from Zara - so cute!!

*roussel* the zebra dress is beautiful!!


----------



## roussel

DC I love those trenches esp the one from the Gap! And that Jcrew skirt is perfect for spring.
Thanks fabulousity and straight-laced!
I bought a bunch more ZP for Target and here are a couple more pieces:
Snap tape dress




with the cardigan


----------



## P.Y.T.

Nice purchases everyone! I have a bunch of stuff that I've bought but I'm
to lazy to take pics... *shrugs*


----------



## Lulette

*Anthropologie "Two Paths" tiered trench coat (same as the first trench dc-cutie posted above)
*Anthropologie "Blacklight Blouse" 
*Splendid platinum open cardigan


----------



## DelicateRose

roussel said:


> DC I love those trenches esp the one from the Gap! And that Jcrew skirt is perfect for spring.
> Thanks fabulousity and straight-laced!
> I bought a bunch more ZP for Target and here are a couple more pieces:
> Snap tape dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the cardigan



I am really loving that dress.  It certainly is a staple in any wardrobe.  You have fantastic taste and that was certainly a great find.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

P.Y.T. said:


> Nice purchases everyone! I have a bunch of stuff that I've bought but I'm
> to lazy to take pics... *shrugs*


 

glad to see i'm not the only one!


----------



## BadRomance93

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Got these 3 items from the H&M garden collection


 
Freakin' gorgeous! Especially the first dress and the bustier. Where'd you get website style photos? I've had the worst time with H&M in that regard.


----------



## Bitten

I've been loving this one for ages and finally took the plunge and bought this YSL cocktail dress from Net-a-Porter:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/product/77876

Can't wait for it to get here!!


----------



## roussel

my last zp for target dress i got today


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Just two little scarves for summer


----------



## platinum_girly

Studded denim waistcoat (vest i believe in USA):


----------



## KristyDarling

I got this from Shopbop - it's the Elizabeth and James Yuki Kimono Cardigan. I already have it in Blush and love it so much that I decided I needed it another color. It's a SUPER flattering top layer...the pic does not do it justice at all. It's made of a lovely, delicate drapey material that hangs on the figure just perfectly. IRL it's not blocky at all, like the picture...it's rather flowy and shapely.


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^ I really like that KristyDarling!!  It looks very easy to wear.


----------



## Filifjonka

just ordered this dress for next week wedding in Miami: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod108200024&parentId=cat12990732&masterId=cat000071&index=9&cmCat=cat000000cat000001cat000009cat000071cat12990732


----------



## Gerry

Wow, you Grecian goddess,you!!!


----------



## gwendolen

KristyDarling said:


> I got this from Shopbop - it's the Elizabeth and James Yuki Kimono Cardigan. I already have it in Blush and love it so much that I decided I needed it another color. It's a SUPER flattering top layer...the pic does not do it justice at all. It's made of a lovely, delicate drapey material that hangs on the figure just perfectly. IRL it's not blocky at all, like the picture...it's rather flowy and shapely.
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/elija/elija2068010495/elija2068010495_p1_v1_m56577569831836233_254x500.jpg




ooooo, that's so pretty!


----------



## MissPrivé

- J Brand Houlihan Twill Cargo Pants 
- 7 For All Mankind Roxanne Skinny Slimmer Jeans
- Unknown Factory Lace Skinny Jeans
- Sauce Bow Tank


----------



## Rubyz

I got my first pair of CL [for graduation]!!
It came in the mail today...my bad day took a complete 180 as soon as I opened the box. xD

I got the yellow decollete 100. =]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Another scarf  Can't get enough...


----------



## Filifjonka

Filifjonka said:


> just ordered this dress for next week wedding in Miami: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000001cat000009cat000071cat12990732


 best thing is all is now -30% off, and they gave me also discount!!!!!  shalllalllaaaaa! will pair it with Dolce & Gabbana sandals.....


----------



## TheDivineWithin

Anthropologie


----------



## airborne

cute pants!



			
				MissPrivé;15278983 said:
			
		

> - J Brand Houlihan Twill Cargo Pants
> - 7 For All Mankind Roxanne Skinny Slimmer Jeans
> - Unknown Factory Lace Skinny Jeans
> - Sauce Bow Tank


----------



## purse collector

h&m


----------



## purse collector

and these in navy and khaki
http://www.express.com/2-12-sailor-...nterest&user_att_value=Email&Mrsaa=*&Mrsavf=*


----------



## ms-whitney

yohji yamamoto jumper. still playing with it.


----------



## k*d

Jen Kao top & skirt from the FW10 collection.  Won't be in until August-September, but I got to try on the samples today & preorder.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^so pretty!!! right up my alley


----------



## chantal1922

I picked this dress up at Target today


----------



## kelbell35

k*d said:


> Jen Kao top & skirt from the FW10 collection.  Won't be in until August-September, but I got to try on the samples today & preorder.



Love it!  You always buy such gorgeous things!  You have great style!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

icecreamom said:


> Finally got my DvF Miranda Ruffles mini Dress... I'm in love  one of the prettiest dresses in my closet... ever!!!




wow i'm in love with this!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## k*d

Thanks MichelleAntonia & kelbell35.


----------



## lolitakali

Recent Obsessions:
Christian Audigier's belts






I have 3 of them... I love them buckles!


----------



## airborne

the belts!


----------



## MissPrivé

MCQ Jeans and a Karl Lagerfeld Top
(both from the outnet, i just paid 90 £ for both! )


----------



## luv1218

great new buys everyone!!!


----------



## TheDivineWithin

Just a little treat for having a rough week


----------



## -Annette-

^^Lovely! Wheres it from?


----------



## LVOE__8.7

got this dress on clearance today at Dillards


----------



## TheDivineWithin

-Annette- said:


> ^^Lovely! Wheres it from?



Thanks! Its from Faith21 - the plus size line of Forever21.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Usually i'm more quiet


----------



## luv1218

*TheDivineWithin* &#8211; I love it!  So cute!  It is a great pick me up!  

*Kellybelly* &#8211; This dress is great!  It will be perfect in summer!  And on clearance too, just makes it even better! 

*Pollie-Jean* &#8211; I love the shirt!  The color is great, and I love the sparkle at the bottom!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Thank you, luv


----------



## KristyDarling

I just ordered this from Net-A-Porter, but I'm having second thoughts. The back is completely open, all the way down to the waist. Hmmmm.


----------



## krazy4bags

wow...that's a gorgeous dress! 


KristyDarling said:


> I just ordered this from Net-A-Porter, but I'm having second thoughts. The back is completely open, all the way down to the waist. Hmmmm.
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/62302/62302_ou_dl.jpg


----------



## kelbell35

KristyDarling said:


> I just ordered this from Net-A-Porter, but I'm having second thoughts. The back is completely open, all the way down to the waist. Hmmmm.
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/62302/62302_ou_dl.jpg



I personally think it's gorgeous!  I think you should try it out, and if you don't feel comfortable in it and don't think you will wear it often enough, then send it back.


----------



## ReisKitty

Ordered Today @ Mango.com


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ that's really pretty !


----------



## ReisKitty

Thank You!


----------



## ReisKitty

KristyDarling said:


> I just ordered this from Net-A-Porter, but I'm having second thoughts. The back is completely open, all the way down to the waist. Hmmmm.
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/62302/62302_ou_dl.jpg


The Color of this dress says: SUMMER! It's beautiful!


----------



## Bitten

I think that dress looks quite amazing *KristyDarling*! It's so summery and glamorous!  Don't worry, if you're not feeling it when you try it on, you can always send it back.

Just bought this Balenciaga skirt from Matches (been looking for a great pencil skirt for a while now):
http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-240789-TS566-skirts-BLACK/19544?colour=black


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Not an outfit but a cute find from the Coach outlet in AC New Jersey


----------



## Jeannam2008

I'm in love with Blazer Jackets. I bought my very 1st one at CR over the weekend for $24.00


----------



## KristyDarling

*krazy4bags, kelbell, amysou, Bitten* -- thanks ladies! You're all right. I should at least give the dress a chance, eh?

I just ordered this today from tobi.com using the sunny20 20% off code:





Stupid image is too tiny to see, but it's the Prairie Underground hoodie in Cool Green.


----------



## ms-whitney

got order confirmation from yoox for this dress. (:


----------



## thel

^ Love that Limi Feu dress!


----------



## KristyDarling

mswhitney -- that dress is pure art! I love how sculptural it is!


----------



## CivicGirl

Just got this Ali Ro dress from Gilt.  it!


----------



## luv1218

*KristyDarling*  I love the dress!  Such a great color!  Also love the hoodie!  It is also a great color!  And looks super comfy!

*Amysou*  I love Mango and this especially looks fantastic!  Congrats!

*Bitten*  I love this pencil skirt!  I love the little bit of turquoise!  Great choice!  

*Fabulousity*  Love the new coach purse!  It will be perfect for the summer time!  

*Jeannam*  That blazer is great!  It looks very diverse!  And what a steal!


----------



## ms-whitney

thel said:


> ^ Love that Limi Feu dress!



^-^ her whole collection is 



KristyDarling said:


> mswhitney -- that dress is pure art! I love how sculptural it is!



thanks! i can't wait to see it in person..the neckline is what nailed it for me


----------



## irish_clover

I went on a shopping spree at guess and marciano. I picked up these things
























I plan to wear the blue tunic as a dress since I'm petite. I also bought a pair of beige slingbacks but dont have a pic.


----------



## ilovemylilo

I took advantage of the Nordstrom Half-Year sale today 
(And, got some stuff from Ann Taylor & Banana Republic)


3 pair of jeans; *J Brand*, *True Religion*, and *Rock & Republic*
*Ann Taylor* Iconic Animal Pencil Skirt
Tops from *Banana Republic*, *Ann Taylor*, and *Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent*
Dress by *Nanette Lepore*


----------



## luv1218

*Irish* &#8211; I really love both of the dresses and the sparkly tank!  I think the blue tunic will look great as a dress!

*Ilovemylilo* &#8211; What a haul!  Love it all!  I especially love all of the tops!  Congrats!


----------



## jellybebe

Got an Alice + Olivia wrap around cardigan today. So excited to get it, as I heard it can be worn multiple ways!


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> I got this from Shopbop - it's the Elizabeth and James Yuki Kimono Cardigan. I already have it in Blush and love it so much that I decided I needed it another color. It's a SUPER flattering top layer...the pic does not do it justice at all. It's made of a lovely, delicate drapey material that hangs on the figure just perfectly. IRL it's not blocky at all, like the picture...it's rather flowy and shapely.
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/elija/elija2068010495/elija2068010495_p1_v1_m56577569831836233_254x500.jpg



Oh no! It's sold out everywhere in this colour now! Why didn't I find this until now? I'm in love with kimono cardigans.


----------



## MissPrivé

*jellybebe* I don't know your size but madison la still has size XS/S and M/L on sale.

http://madisonlosangeles.com/Elizabeth-and-James-Yuki-Kimono-Sweater-Blush.html

or Planet Blue also on sale

http://shopplanetblue.com/index.php/shop-online/sale/yuki-kimono-2.html


----------



## irish_clover

KristyDarling said:


> I just ordered this from Net-A-Porter, but I'm having second thoughts. The back is completely open, all the way down to the waist. Hmmmm.
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/62302/62302_ou_dl.jpg




|This is so gorgeous. I love the slightly vintage feel to it.


----------



## jellybebe

MissPrivé;15454588 said:
			
		

> *jellybebe* I don't know your size but madison la still has size XS/S and M/L on sale.
> 
> http://madisonlosangeles.com/Elizabeth-and-James-Yuki-Kimono-Sweater-Blush.html
> 
> or Planet Blue also on sale
> 
> http://shopplanetblue.com/index.php/shop-online/sale/yuki-kimono-2.html



Thank you!!! Was hoping to find it in grey, as I think the blush is too similar to the Alice + Olivia cardigan I just bought! I *think* I found it on the *bay.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Amysou111 said:


> Thank You!



:shame: I'm not so familiar with english, sorry


----------



## Tenley10

I am obsessed with lulus.com and I just picked up this!
http://www.lulus.com/products/drive-in-movie-dress-by-tulle/23558.html


----------



## miss gucci

beautifull dress congrats..love to see a mod picture..


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Thank you!!! Was hoping to find it in grey, as I think the blush is too similar to the Alice + Olivia cardigan I just bought! I *think* I found it on the *bay.


Yay! Let me know how you like it!!! It really is a gorgeous and unique piece.


----------



## KristyDarling

irish_clover said:


> |This is so gorgeous. I love the slightly vintage feel to it.



Hi Irish. Thanks! The dress (http://www.shopbop.com/halter-long-...rID=2534374302168683&extid=froogle-HALST20029) arrived and is totally beautiful and goddess-like and made me look tall and skinny......BUT if your boobs are anything bigger than an A, the effect is like, "TA-DAA! THESE are my boobs!"  I'm not busty....far from it, (32B) but the way the slinky material "adheres" to the boobs borders on the obscene.  It's going back to Net-A-Porter. Sigh.


----------



## Helena928

I got a few things in the past few weeks (summer haul). I have some descriptions and up close photos in my blog, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Helena928

Amysou111 said:


> Ordered Today @ Mango.com



So pretty! I have a black and white striped blazer/jacket and i get so much use out of it! enjoy!


----------



## Helena928

platinum_girly said:


>



Wow, great stuff!!


----------



## airborne

Helena you have great taste (love the denim)...love your display showing your purchases...

..which reminds me i have some items to share too..


----------



## dani1908

Helena928 said:


> I got a few things in the past few weeks (summer haul). I have some descriptions and up close photos in my blog, if anyone is interested.


  Great items! I also love your blog, keep the goodness coming!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Had some retail therapy last weekend!
got:
- maroon James Perse vneck
- denim vest by Current/Elliot
- grey acid wash long sleeve by Wilt? logo is quite illegible =p
- black Theory skirt


----------



## Helena928

Airborne, thanks so much! YES! Share your goodies! 



dani1908 said:


> Great items! I also love your blog, keep the goodness coming!




Thanks Dani! Started it a few weeks ago and definitely trying to keep it coming!  It's been my lil' project!


----------



## ReisKitty

^^^^ Thanks for the compliment on the jacket BUUUUUT of course I got it & it just wasn't the same in the photo - UGH internet shopping sometimes! But good news is I checked out your blog & first it's CHOCK FULL of stuff I now I need ...notice I didn't say want LOL

2nd- YOU HAVE GREAT TASTE!






Helena928 said:


> Airborne, thanks so much! YES! Share your goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dani! Started it a few weeks ago and definitely trying to keep it coming!  It's been my lil' project!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

I actually have everything that is featured in my latest blog post!

http://thewinglessbirdsboutique.blogspot.com/

I am crazy for UO right now...


----------



## Karenada

H and M Bow Khaki dress and Cream Oval Ring
URL=http://img163.imageshack.us/i/sl380784.jpg/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lab3l_L0l@

A pair of White Pencil Shorts from H&M for $19.99!!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## ReisKitty

*Kitty2sweet*...Cute !


----------



## anniepersian

Kitty2sweet those are great purchases! how about a modelling pic?! Im tempted to look for that dress!


----------



## Spendaholic

My most recent clothing purchase is a ebay purchase, (unbelievable price) sniped.
Next Yellow Cardigan.


----------



## Karenada

Amysou111 said:


> *Kitty2sweet*...Cute !


 


anniepersian said:


> Kitty2sweet those are great purchases! how about a modelling pic?! Im tempted to look for that dress!


 
thanks Amysou11 and anniepersian, you can check my blog for a model pic i took in the changing room.


----------



## Helena928

Amysou111 said:


> ^^^^ Thanks for the compliment on the jacket BUUUUUT of course I got it & it just wasn't the same in the photo - UGH internet shopping sometimes! But good news is I checked out your blog & first it's CHOCK FULL of stuff I now I need ...notice I didn't say want LOL
> 
> 2nd- YOU HAVE GREAT TASTE!



Oh no! I hate when that happens!!  That's why I prefer to shop in person. Instant gratification and you can touch, feel and try on.   - hopefully you can exchange and get what you want!

Thank you!!!


----------



## Helena928

Kitty2sweet said:


> H and M Bow Khaki dress and Cream Oval Ring
> URL=http://img163.imageshack.us/i/sl380784.jpg/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Great stuff!


----------



## Karenada

Helena928 said:


> Great stuff!


 
Thanks Helena, luv ur blog by the way


----------



## ReisKitty

Kitty2sweet...Your blog is AMAZING! Just bookmarked it!


----------



## ReisKitty

Helena928 said:


> I got a few things in the past few weeks (summer haul). I have some descriptions and up close photos in my blog, if anyone is interested.



Read your blog & your YSL ring is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Karenada

Helena928 said:


> Great stuff!


 


Amysou111 said:


> Kitty2sweet...Your blog is AMAZING! Just bookmarked it!


 
Thank you Amysou111, that means alot.


----------



## Helena928

Kitty2sweet said:


> Thanks Helena, luv ur blog by the way


 

Thanks!! I love yours too!  Taylor Jacobson is one of my favs too!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

It seems to be a terrible cold summer, so I needed  another cashmere basic


----------



## ReisKitty

Just some summer basics @ Forever 21... Skirt $6.80 & Nude sandals... $9.80!


----------



## jellybebe

Ordered some Blank slouchy straight-leg jeans from Revolve.com. I figured that they are relatively cheap and I'm kind of over the legging jean right now (which sucks because I have soooo many pairs) so why not try this brand, since it's everywhere. They were on sale @ Piperlime so I got them to price match!


----------



## uhkiwi

from H&M Garden Collection


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I just bought this shirt from forever 21... which I've gotten a ton of compliments on.


----------



## Twoo

New shoes just arrived


----------



## ReisKitty

Saturday Morning Shopping finds...





Shot at 2010-06-05





Shot at 2010-06-05


----------



## airborne

Amysou111- on the skirt
Twoo- love the gladiators


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*Amysou111*- Where did you find that skirt? It is so pretty!


----------



## jeh3v

Amysou, I agree that skirt is GORGEOUS! Please share where you got it!


----------



## jeh3v

Shopping haul from today...


----------



## Helena928

Amysou111 said:


> Saturday Morning Shopping finds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot at 2010-06-05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot at 2010-06-05




YES... that skirt is amazing!!!


----------



## ReisKitty

Sorry girls! It's from a store called Francesca's...

It's so pretty in person & incredibly comfortable! 

I checked online...they don't seem to have there...but I know the two stores in RI still have it! 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## ReisKitty

*Helena928*......Your multicolor bangles in your blog...I love them...can I ask who makes them?


----------



## ReisKitty

More Francesca's shopping....$38 ...I consider that a deal!


----------



## Cup of Fashion

I just got the Alice Point Tee from Forever 21!


----------



## airborne

Omg!!! Love this shirt for sure!!!





cup of fashion said:


> i just got the alice point tee from forever 21!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ so do I !


----------



## Samia

Got these today:
Chloe Top, love the sparkly material in the middle 
Chloe, I think its sort of a tank top dress thing
Balenciaga Silk Trousers


----------



## heartfelt

new purchases! i know it's not exactly leather jacket/boot weather but i have a serious weakness for them.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I absolutely love all of your purchases!!


----------



## airborne

heartfelt said:


> new purchases! i know it's not exactly leather jacket/boot weather but i have a serious weakness for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joesjeans.com/shop/resize_image.php?image=http://www.joesjeans.com/shop/images/P/JoesJeans09_%20IIW55976_001.jpg&width=375&height=450&maxw=1000
> 
> joesjeans.com/shop/resize_image.php?image=http://www.joesjeans.com/shop/images/P/JoesJeans09_ICDQ5976BLK_001.jpg&width=375&height=450&maxw=1000


----------



## dyyong

heartfelt said:


> new purchases! i know it's not exactly leather jacket/boot weather but i have a serious weakness for them.


 
love love love this jacket, may I know what brand/where and how much? TIA


----------



## heartfelt

Thanks Michelle and Airborne! 


It's a neiman marcus exclusive and it's currently sold out. Sorry! 



dyyong said:


> love love love this jacket, may I know what brand/where and how much? TIA


----------



## Dancechika24

PurseXaXholic said:


> I just bought this shirt from forever 21... which I've gotten a ton of compliments on.


 
What is this called? I think I need to buy it ASAP!


----------



## Jencine

I was having a really awful day yesterday.... I was waiting for a call back about a job and didn't get one.. 

So I went shopping for a new swimsuit; I wasn't feeling great about my body at this particular moment too, but I found a suit and it looked really good on me. Only took me trying on the entire swimwear dept. at Nordies to find it! It's this Betsey Johnson one except the bottoms are the kind that have the bowties on the side instead of the skirt. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3081245...rdsearch&keyword=cupcake&origin=searchresults


----------



## Flip88

that leather is v nice


----------



## c0uture

Tory Burch Jelly Reva Flats... For work on rainy summer days, It gets too hot & muggy to wear rain boots (Arriving tomorrow)


----------



## Helena928

My first pair!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Wow, perfection!


----------



## c0uture

Helena928 said:


> My first pair!



I can't wait to get a pair!


----------



## Helena928

Thank you guys so much! I can't wait to wear them!! 
Oh and I forgot about this H&M blazer!


----------



## KristyDarling

From the Net-A-Porter sale:
DKNY wool-blend pencil dress: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/62785?resType=single&keywords=DKNY wool blend pencil dress


----------



## hypnoticpatcy

I love these dresses. They're adorable. 



jeh3v said:


> Shopping haul from today...


----------



## love_miu

stylehive.com/bookmark/denim-runway-trends-find-the-best-denim-for-spring-on-elle-638918

Got this yesterday! I can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Jaded81

Joie Joslene Tank, Ronny Kobo Bianca Cheetah Wave Top, Siwy Hannah jeans!!


----------



## platinum_girly

2 new tops:


----------



## twdavis

jeh3v said:


> Shopping haul from today...




LOVE the withe skirt with rosettes!!! Did you find this at Ross too? What is the brand? TIA!!!


----------



## airborne

*jeh3v very nice!! ...thx for the actuals
*


----------



## chris7891

Sandles from Aldo.


----------



## roussel

bcbg tube skirts


----------



## airborne

...loving the studs!


chris7891 said:


> Sandles from Aldo.


----------



## Straight-Laced

High rise ankle zip jeans    Batman tee    and a military coat


----------



## touchup

heartfelt said:


>



where did you get the tube top and the skirt? i love them!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Straight-Laced, love your tee !


----------



## lil_peanut

I was such a bad girl yesterday. From the Gilt sales I got:

Paige shorts and ankle jeans in white
6 Marc by Marc tops

I'll post pics of the tops when they come in.


----------



## twdavis

chris7891 said:


> Sandles from Aldo.




I ordered the too!! BrooklynBlonde sold me on them! Had to have them! So awesome!


----------



## ReisKitty

^^Ordered these too! Brooklyn Blonde should be getting a cut from Aldo!


----------



## intheevent

I hope this is allowed, but I recently started vlogging my recent purchases on youtube. This latest haul has cargo pants, and a romper, etc. Forever 21 and H&M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4KFBaWs7kg


----------



## airborne

very well presented..



intheevent said:


> I hope this is allowed, but I recently started vlogging my recent purchases on youtube. This latest haul has cargo pants, and a romper, etc. Forever 21 and H&M
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4KFBaWs7kg


----------



## intheevent

oh thank you, I'm working on it... I'm really not that boring "in real life"



airborne said:


> very well presented..


----------



## KristyDarling

Just got these Paige Denim Layne Cargo Pants from Shopbop. I bought them in my usual size AND also one size up, since I find Paiges to run a bit small. Of course, I found out *after* I ordered both that these particular pants run very large.


----------



## intheevent

^^^love those - very balmain like


----------



## Helena928

KristyDarling said:


> Just got these Paige Denim Layne Cargo Pants from Shopbop. I bought them in my usual size AND also one size up, since I find Paiges to run a bit small. Of course, I found out *after* I ordered both that these particular pants run very large.
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/pdeni/pdeni2019911035/pdeni2019911035_p1_v1_m56577569831959432_347x683.jpg



I love!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Thanks, intheevent and Helena! I picked this particular pair because, at $169, they were $100 cheaper than all other skinny cargo pants that are out there right now. I'm a bit worried, though, because the reviews all say the material is very thin and light and it wears kind of baggy, unlike how it looks on the model above. We'll see!


----------



## loves

black halo pencil skirt on sale


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Just a simple jacket from h&m


----------



## SkinnyCorset

love that jacket from H&M. The bow is adorable on it!


----------



## heartfelt

touchup said:


> where did you get the tube top and the skirt? i love them!



it's actually not a tube top, it's a skirt and it's from H&M. the second skirt is from forever.


----------



## monap_1981

So cute, love it! 



pinkgoldfish said:


> Just a simple jacket from h&m


----------



## intheevent

I think you'll be fine KristyDarling, now that you know just handle with care


----------



## heartfelt

new purchases!

jacket and romper:





some new tees:





rings and a necklace:





and Moschino Cheap & Chic heels:


----------



## airborne

heartfelt said:


> new purchases!
> 
> jacket and romper:
> 
> 
> some new tees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rings and a necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Moschino Cheap & Chic heels:


----------



## loves

love those rings! heartfelt


----------



## monap_1981

love the rings, especially the top 2!




heartfelt said:


> new purchases!
> 
> jacket and romper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some new tees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rings and a necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Moschino Cheap & Chic heels:
> p2.shopgco.com/gco/photos/116/1167626m.jpg


----------



## bg263

how do you wear your scarfs?


----------



## Spendaholic

My New Clothing Purchase, Ebay Bargain.

*Black & White Rose Patten Skirt With Belt*. (i also have the dress)


----------



## Helena928

heartfelt said:


> new purchases!
> 
> jacket and romper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some new tees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rings and a necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Moschino Cheap & Chic heels:
> p2.shopgco.com/gco/photos/116/1167626m.jpg




wow!!! awesome stuff!


----------



## love_miu

Got myself this utterly gorgeous, out of this world dress from ebay!!


----------



## intheevent

^^wow I love that!


----------



## lilflobowl

bought this dress from Bec & Bridge (an Aussie brand) - just trying it out after receiving it in the mail:


----------



## chris7891

These two tops from Urban Outfitters. 
Sorry my camera isn't super amazing.


----------



## airborne

nice top!





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bitten

Just had a naughty splurge on theOutnet.com


See by Chloe navy cotton blouse:
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/86500?cm_sp=recentlyviewed-_-recentlyviewed-_-recentlyviewed

Emanuel Ungaro silk blend pencil skirt in camel:
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/73007?cm_sp=recentlyviewed-_-recentlyviewed-_-recentlyviewed

And the same Ungaro skirt in pink:
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/73008?cm_sp=recentlyviewed-_-recentlyviewed-_-recentlyviewed

I'm loving the skirts for the current neutral trend - I think they'll look fantastic with the nude patent Jimmy Choo 24/7 slingbacks. Hurrah!


----------



## monap_1981

great tops, congrats!




chris7891 said:


> These two tops from Urban Outfitters.
> Sorry my camera isn't super amazing.


----------



## chris7891

I just ordered these.


----------



## Ania

I just went on a bit of a 'calming' online spree... Damn you roofers and landlords, getting on my nerves when I'm trying to finish a chapter! 
Here's what I got:

Armand Basi tunic
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/87368
Armand Basi top
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/87385
Vince cashmere dress
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/79744
Vince top
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/80426
I also got a Day Birger and Mikkelsen long nude pink cardigan from Matches but must have snatched the last one as it's no longer on the site... :shame:


----------



## faded264

I just bought a cute dress for July 4!  Hopefully it looks as cute on.

http://www.forever21.com/product.as...dress&product_id=2076547707&Page=2&pgcount=25


----------



## intheevent

lilflobol - you rock in that dress!


----------



## intheevent

romper $20 from Target


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Here's some of my most recent purchases:

Sonia Rykiel for H&M diamonte crown top





Sonia Rykiel for H&M bodysuit corset





Willow diagonal wrap scultured jacket





Romance was born bodysuit





shakuhachi lace bodysuit





Mac & Jac Houndstooth blazer


----------



## KristyDarling

Nice purchases! That Willow sculptured jacket is absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## intheevent

brasilian babe, I agree, that sculptural jacket is fab!


----------



## aki_sato

I always love Oscar de la renta dress but thought I would never can afford it.

Not long after getting engaged, I found this dress and I don't think anything else I have seen or tried on have surpassed this dress.

I love everything about the dress - and never I thought I would go for anything fluffy like that 
I always thought I am the unfussy girl, and would choose just simple clean lines silhouette dress..but oh boy how I changed..total 180 deg here 

So I finally took the plunge and bought it unseen (since it's not available in Sydney)

Really hope it will look nice on me

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139183&stc=1&d=1277510682

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139206&stc=1&d=1277511227

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139207&stc=1&d=1277511227

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139208&stc=1&d=1277511227


----------



## intheevent

^^^^^ that is stunning! how could you not look beautiful on you. Congrats!


----------



## airborne

agree, would LOVE to see it IRL...


----------



## aki_sato

thank you *intheevent* and *airborne* - you are so sweet! 

It will be shipped next week so I am really excited 

Thank you for the vote of confidence but I am really petite and curvaceous so I don't know if it will look nice on me like the person in the pic (apparently she is someone famous but I have no idea who she is )

Will post pics when I receive it ...


----------



## aki_sato

*intheevent *- I love your romper too! You wear it so well - I had to do double take as I thought you were Rihanna


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks *KristyDarling* and *intheevent* 

*aki_sato*, your wedding dress is magnificent! I am 100% sure you will look stunning in it!


----------



## sillywahine

went to crossroads today and scored a burberry cropped jacket for $45!!! I love it so much!!!!


----------



## Gerry

aki, that looks like the dress that Carrie wore in one of the final episodes of Sex and the City. Are you wearing that for your wedding? It is breathtaking.


----------



## aki_sato

Thank you *Brasilian_Babe* - I really hope so *crossing my finger 

Btw, you have amazing wardrobe!!!


Brasilian_Babe said:


> Thanks *KristyDarling* and *intheevent*
> 
> *aki_sato*, your wedding dress is magnificent! I am 100% sure you will look stunning in it!


----------



## aki_sato

*Gerry* - is it when she was walking with Mr Big in Paris?

Thank you - Yes, I hope it will look nice on me as I intent to wear it for my wedding..
*cross my fingers because I can't return it..





Gerry said:


> aki, that looks like the dress that Carrie wore in one of the final episodes of Sex and the City. Are you wearing that for your wedding? It is breathtaking.


----------



## Gerry

I remember that she was supposed to go out for the evening in Paris with "The Russian"-Mikeal Barishnakov (spelling??). He stood her up cause he was with his friends and they showed her asleep on the bed with the dress spread out in a full circle around her. It was just gawg-jus!!!! I am sure you will be ,too. After all, Sarah Jessica Parker is petite and curvaceous,too.:okay:


----------



## Helena928

this white blazer


----------



## intheevent

aki_sato you are too sweet. I don't see curves as being a negative in that dress. If anything it will be more flattering on you, and yes SJP has a petite yet hourglass frame so that is a good example.


----------



## Sweetredhead

nice blazer* Helena928*


----------



## indi3r4

got this MJ scarf on sale yesterday!

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/produ...ource=Affilate&utm_medium=INT&utm_campaign=2#


----------



## CoachGirl12

LOVE Ann Taylor Loft... especially their 40% off sale!

Just got this t-shirt
http://www.anntaylorloft.com/catalo...efaultColor=Worn Blue&defaultSizeType=Regular

in the sand dollar color to go w/my army green cargos...

Then got a really pretty layered necklace at Ann Taylor Loft as well (its not online because its pretty much sold out everywhere)


----------



## Straight-Laced

aki_sato said:


> I always love Oscar de la renta dress but thought I would never can afford it.
> 
> Not long after getting engaged, I found this dress and I don't think anything else I have seen or tried on have surpassed this dress.
> 
> I love everything about the dress - and never I thought I would go for anything fluffy like that
> I always thought I am the unfussy girl, and would choose just simple clean lines silhouette dress..but oh boy how I changed..total 180 deg here
> 
> So I finally took the plunge and bought it unseen (since it's not available in Sydney)
> 
> Really hope it will look nice on me
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139183&stc=1&d=1277510682
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139206&stc=1&d=1277511227
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139207&stc=1&d=1277511227
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139208&stc=1&d=1277511227





A-mazingly stunning gown *aki_sato* 
Just seeing it makes me really excited for you!!!   Good luck with everything


----------



## Straight-Laced

I bought a striped tee with lace detail, tank with leather bustier and a long line boyfriend blazer - all practical, hard working pieces


----------



## creditcardfire

Both pieces from the USA Net-a-Porter sale:

Issa dress: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Burberry blouse: 





EDIT: Intheevent - I am not a fan of rompers (not on me anyway, for some reason they just make me look like a huge, unwieldy toddler) but you're rocking that look on the previous page. I think that's the first time I've ever liked a romper on anyone.


----------



## intheevent

^^^thanks creditcardfire - great purchases

LOL at "unwiedly toddler"

Straight-Laced I particularly like the striped tee w/ the lace detail


----------



## tatianadotcom

cute dress, creditcardfire!


----------



## KristyDarling

I finally caved and got a pair of J Brand Houlihan cargo skinnies in Olive.  I held out as long as I could, but they're just so dang cool!


----------



## intheevent

^^those are THE pants of the season. Totally justifiable purchase.


----------



## aki_sato

Oh yeah yeah...Now I remember  I think it is an Oscar's dress but I don't know if it's the same one..
Let me watch that episode again ^^
I think it's Mikhail Barishnikov 
When I was young and still a hopeful ballerina, I used to read a lot about him as he is the ballet legend..

Oh thank you *Gerry* - you are too sweet 

LOL
I am much meatier than SJP I', afraid to say 




Gerry said:


> I remember that she was supposed to go out for the evening in Paris with "The Russian"-Mikeal Barishnakov (spelling??). He stood her up cause he was with his friends and they showed her asleep on the bed with the dress spread out in a full circle around her. It was just gawg-jus!!!! I am sure you will be ,too. After all, Sarah Jessica Parker is petite and curvaceous,too.:okay:


----------



## aki_sato

*intheevent* - thank you for the sweet words 

Oh please don't take me wrong...I am meant to write that I am curvaceous (unfortunately) in all wrong places 
So I didn't meant to say curvaceous in a negative notion 

Now that I am old'er', I am much more peace with myself..Totally embrace the curve I always say to myself when I feel down 

So thank you again for the vote of confidence..







intheevent said:


> aki_sato you are too sweet. I don't see curves as being a negative in that dress. If anything it will be more flattering on you, and yes SJP has a petite yet hourglass frame so that is a good example.


----------



## aki_sato

Thank you so much - *Straight-Laced* 

I am very excited myself 
The dress will be shipped the end of this week so hopefully I will receive it late next week...


Straight-Laced said:


> A-mazingly stunning gown *aki_sato*
> Just seeing it makes me really excited for you!!!   Good luck with everything


----------



## aki_sato

Such a pretty scarf 


indi3r4 said:


> got this MJ scarf on sale yesterday!
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/produ...ource=Affilate&utm_medium=INT&utm_campaign=2#


----------



## aki_sato

I love that striped tee *Straight-Laced*...It's such a pretty tee and the lace really gives it a standout factor 
LOL
Usually practical, hard working pieces translate to 'classic' 

Congrat for the beautiful purchases!



Straight-Laced said:


> I bought a striped tee with lace detail, tank with leather bustier and a long line boyfriend blazer - all practical, hard working pieces


----------



## Lola

Here is my haul from J Crew in store.  The prices listed are after the 20% discount. 

Grey cascade ruffle dress - $39
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/dresses/knitdresses/PRDOVR~27270/99102025913/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967101~90~~~~~~~/27270.jsphttp://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/dresses/knitdresses/PRDOVR~27270/99102025913/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967101~90~~~~~~~/27270.jsp

Blush cotton cardigan - $39 (the pic looks more tan than IRL):
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/cotton/PRDOVR~26139/99101998172/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967136~90~~~~~~~/26139.jsp

Probably my best deal = Black V neck 12 gauge with shell buttons 100% cashmere cardigan for $39 (orig $158)  It's not online anymore

Glitter petals T in natural for $7.99
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation/Sale/AllProducts/PRDOVR~26205/99101998464/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967124~90~~~~~~~/26205.jsp


----------



## chris7891

^ Great dress.


----------



## dyyong

Straight-Laced said:


> I bought a striped tee with lace detail, tank with leather bustier and a long line boyfriend blazer - all practical, hard working pieces


 
I  your striped tee, mind me asking where you got it? TIA


----------



## Lola

Great purchases, everyone!  Keep it coming!


----------



## Straight-Laced

dyyong said:


> I  your striped tee, mind me asking where you got it? TIA




Thanks *intheevent*, *aki sato* and *dyyong*!!!  I can't resist Breton style striped tees, especially ones with a twist    

*dyyong* the tee is by Joseph and I got it from NAP.  It runs small.


----------



## Straight-Laced

aki_sato said:


> Thank you so much - *Straight-Laced*
> 
> I am very excited myself
> The dress will be shipped the end of this week so hopefully I will receive it late next week...




How exciting!!!   The shipping of the gown is like a major event in itself


----------



## creditcardfire

> I can't resist Breton style striped tees, especially ones with a twist



Ha ha, me neither. I'm convinced I must have been some grizzled French fisherman in a past life.  I love APC for their Breton striped sweaters/knits.


----------



## intheevent

Here's my mini mini teeny tiny haul from the Zara Sale. It's on Now, so if you have one near you


----------



## airborne

i like the top dress...would have liked to see the ring you're wearing...as well



intheevent said:


> Here's my mini mini teeny tiny haul from the Zara Sale. It's on Now, so if you have one near you


----------



## Spendaholic

Savile Row order for my DH.

Blue Red Check Organic Cotton Poplin Short Sleeve Casual Shirt 





http://www.savilerowco.com/products...plin-short-sleeve-casual-shirt-/pid-342wtqmss


----------



## KristyDarling

intheevent said:


> ^^those are THE pants of the season. Totally justifiable purchase.



Enabler! But I luv ya for it.


----------



## ilove$

Helena928 said:


> My first pair!


 
what style are these?


----------



## intheevent

Thanks airborne

Helena928 congrats on your first loubies!


----------



## Helena928

Ilove$, they're the Decollete style!  intheevent, thanks!! 


Went to H&M last week and got a leather skirt, lace shorts and basic black shorts.


----------



## heartfelt

i love those lace shorts, Helena! How much were they? I hope my local H&M carries them!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Did a bit of vintage shopping  and ended up getting these 3 dresses, a skirt and 2 little purses


----------



## dyyong

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks *intheevent*, *aki sato* and *dyyong*!!! I can't resist Breton style striped tees, especially ones with a twist
> 
> *dyyong* the tee is by Joseph and I got it from NAP. It runs small.


 

THANK YOU


----------



## Helena928

heartfelt said:


> i love those lace shorts, Helena! How much were they? I hope my local H&M carries them!




They were 29.95!!  Can't beat that.


----------



## WinterBerry

My first post ever on here. 
I got a green Ted Baker dress and am eyeing up some nude Louboutin pumps to match?! 
http://www.tedbaker.com/women's/dresses/85013-halterneck_body_con_dress/detail.aspx?pfm=browse


----------



## intheevent

those lace shorts, drools drools. have to find


----------



## KristyDarling

Enza Costa cotton cashmere sweater WITH THUMBHOLES!


----------



## Lola

Rose Neck Top from Forever 21


----------



## MissFashion

Jen's Pirate Booty Cha Cha top in neutral ASO Vanessa Hudgens.

Here's the link w/pics.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Jens-Pira...&pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item19bd717a4a


----------



## creditcardfire

KristyDarling, I am eyeing that Enza Costa top on Shopbop! I love it.

Recent purchases for me:

Shopbop:
Navy Parker dress:





Soft Joie top:





Outnet:
Melissa Odabash top/tunic (65% off)


----------



## KristyDarling

Very chic, creditcardfire! I've got a Soft Joie top in my Shopbop cart right now! Doh! (I'm already dreading my cc statement this month)


----------



## pinkgoldfish

I got a lot of cheap accessories!

owl necklace 2euro - primark
owl ring 2 euro - primark
large green studs 3 euro - primark
snake earrings 7 euro - I am
green earrings 5 euro - promod (sale)
necklace and earrings with gem stones 1 euro each - I am (sale)


----------



## pinkgoldfish

love necklace 2 euro - primark
hummingbee necklace 2 euro - primark
big necklace 1 euro - H&M (sale)


----------



## zhou_l

Helena928 said:


> Ilove$, they're the Decollete style!  intheevent, thanks!!
> 
> 
> Went to H&M last week and got a leather skirt, lace shorts and basic black shorts.



I bought exactly the same lace shorts!!


----------



## zhou_l

I just received these two Marni dresses!!  cant wait to post the whole outfit...


----------



## Bitten

I just bought this pencil skirt by Alexander McQueen:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95253

I need a new black skirt, this seems like a beautiful spin on a classic - lined with black georgette...mmmm....


----------



## KristyDarling

I hit the Barney's sale today and scored 2 great items. This dress by Doo Ri Under.ligne:

http://www.barneys.com/Drawstring Dress/500553243,default,pd.html

It's underwhelming in the photo but in real life, it's pretty and different in an artistic kind of way. My hubby's gonna hate it because it's not slim-fitting or shapely, but oh well!  I plan to wear it to a wedding with my new Givenchy heels (also from the Barney's sale):

http://www.barneys.com/Platform Sandal/500431743,default,pd.html


----------



## sharbear508

^ I was just debating that Under.Ligne dress for myself the other day! Great buy.


----------



## Hoodster777

I got the cutest black, pink and white tunic with lace up sides from TopShop today for $10 (in the NYC store, there is a ton of them in the back on the 1st floor), but I can't find it on the website.

Last week's purchases (minus a dress from TopShop that I can't find on the website):
All Saints Kodema Dress
All Saints Skeleton Heart tee


----------



## KristyDarling

sharbear508 said:


> ^ I was just debating that Under.Ligne dress for myself the other day! Great buy.



Thanky!  It's a little different than my usual style which is more tailored (less flowy), but I'm trying to broaden my horizons.


----------



## Miss Jac

Alright, so I may had gone a little OTT at end of financial year sales over the last few days but it is rare for me to have the money to be able to get new clothes, graduate student isn't exactly a well paying gig. Most of my purchases were at least 70% off.






Blazer: Sussan (last season)
Dress: Miss Shop by Myer - $35.00
Stockings: as above
Shoes: Imagination (as above)






Same as above without the blazer






Jacket: Dotti - $20.00
Shirt: JeansWest - $7.50
Jeans: Portmans - $22.50
Shoes: Siren (as above)






As above without the jacket






Dress: Dotti - $30.00
Stockings: as above
boots: Cotton On (as above)






Dress: Lili - $75.00 (a hand-me-down from my sister)
Stockings: as above
Shoes: Rubi (as above)


----------



## Miss Jac

Jumper: Ally - $30.00
Skirt: Glassons $20.00
Stockings: Aldi (the supermarket)
Shoes: Siren (borrowed from my sister)






Vest: Cotton On - $5.00
Tank top: Cotton On - $5.00
Skirt: Cotton On - $2.00
Stockings: as above
Shoes: Keds (A couple of seasons old)






Top: JeansWest - $7.50
Shorts: Glassons - $15.00
Stockings: as above
Shoes: Keds (as above)






Jacket: Jay Jays - $20.00
Tank top: Cotton On - $2.00
Skirt: Cotton On - $2.00
Stockings: as above
Shoes: Rubi (last season)






Vest: Cotton On - $5.00
Dress/Tank: Cotton On - $10.00
Belt: borrowed from my sister
Stockings: as above
Boots: Cotton On - $10.00






Shirt: JeansWest - $7.50
Pants: Just Jeans - $22.50
Shoes: Imagination - $20.00


Part 2 of the post above.


----------



## airborne

OMG! like something about every outfit!  thanks for sharing...






Blazer: Sussan (last season)
Dress: Miss Shop by Myer - $35.00
Stockings: as above
Shoes: Imagination (as above)






Same as above without the blazer






Jacket: Dotti - $20.00
Shirt: JeansWest - $7.50
Jeans: Portmans - $22.50
Shoes: Siren (as above)






As above without the jacket






Dress: Dotti - $30.00
Stockings: as above
boots: Cotton On (as above)






Dress: Lili - $75.00 (a hand-me-down from my sister)
Stockings: as above
Shoes: Rubi (as above)[/QUOTE]


----------



## creditcardfire

Miss Jac, I love the 3rd outfit (from first post) - with the blazer. That whole outfit looks really good on you.


----------



## Hoodster777

Lady Gaga "Haus of Gaga" t-shirt, gonna make it into a dress


----------



## ladyash

hoodster777 said:


> lady gaga "haus of gaga" t-shirt, gonna make it into a dress
> img.hottopic.com/is/image/hottopic/977016_hi?wid=700&fmt=jpeg&qlt=85,0&op_sharpen=1&resmode=bicub&op_usm=0.0,0.0,0,0&iccembed=0




love!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ me too
...and those AllSaints Purchases


----------



## pinkgoldfish

that swan sweater is too cute!


----------



## KristyDarling

Miss Jac -- you're rockin' all those outfits, and that Dotti jacket looks gorgeous on you!

zhou-l -- we need modeling shots of those dresses!

Here is my latest purchase, the Halston Heritage double sash belt (from Shopbop). Now I'm wondering if I should get the skinny sash belt, too. Hmmm.


----------



## Hoodster777

Thanks ladyash and Pollie-Jean! I love that All Saints is having a sale right now, and that I'm close enough to the NYC store to be able to go try stuff on, that store is going to make me broke! btw, the Gaga shirt is available in all sizes on Hottopic.com, in store its a bit harder to find, I had to go to 2 stores to find it.

Miss Jac, love the gold and white dress!


----------



## Pimbi77

pinkgoldfish said:


> I got a lot of cheap accessories!
> 
> owl necklace 2euro - primark
> owl ring 2 euro - primark
> large green studs 3 euro - primark
> snake earrings 7 euro - I am
> green earrings 5 euro - promod (sale)
> necklace and earrings with gem stones 1 euro each - I am (sale)


 


I love that owl ring and necklace.

So beautiful, I just love owls!!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_H&M skirts in both 10 euro each





_


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Oooo, gorgeous skirts! Especially the beige-colored one! Are they silk? Gotta love H&M!

I just ordered 3 pieces from NAP. I can't keep all of them, though, so we'll see which one(s) I like best:

Boucle tweed wool blend jacket by Etoile Isabel Marant:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/77363

Boucle tweed wool blend coat by Etoile Isabel Marant:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/77383

Rimi patch wool-blend cardigan by Acne:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95664


----------



## purse collector

Got these skirts at Zara...they're having a sale .  I bought both cuz I can't figure which color to get.


----------



## Deborah1986

_*PC: *Love the black zara skirt !!!_


----------



## sweetfacespout

purse collector said:


> Got these skirts at Zara...they're having a sale .  I bought both cuz I can't figure which color to get.


^love the skirts and your dog is soo adorable!!!! 

I got a new lingerie set at Agent Provocateur today, since I realized that all my bras and knickers are either red or black. I just love it, AP is so amazing.


----------



## jellybebe

I got the H&M lace shorts today, but they were sold out of S so they don't fit high-waisted on me like they're supposed to (I don't care though). I also picked up 2 other dresses.

Also, I finally got the C/E loved-destroy jeans at 50% off! I've been trying to buy these jeans for the past year but they have always managed to elude me. Here is a link to a pic of Kate Beckinsale in them, as she was the original inspiration for me to get them!
http://www.singer22.com/1968loveddestroyed.html


----------



## kelbell35

purse collector said:


> Got these skirts at Zara...they're having a sale .  I bought both cuz I can't figure which color to get.



Cute skirts... looks like your puppy likes the nude-colored one better!


----------



## Spendaholic

*For Me From Figleaves.Com*

Elomi

Lara Underwired Half Cup Bra





Lara Brief





Lara Set





(please note thats not me its the model from the website.)
http://www.figleaves.com/uk/product...up-Bra&product_id=ELO-8060&size=&colour=Ivory

*For My DH From Savile Row.*

Navy Pique Polo Shirt





http://www.savilerowco.com/products/men/mens-tshirts-polos/pique-polo-shirt/pid-mps612nav


----------



## Hoodster777

purse collector, your dog is too cute! And the skirts are so pretty!

I bought this from TopShop, $90 marked down to $50, then to $45 cause of the student discount (if anyone is interested, I got it at the NYC store, they had 8s and 6s left.) Sorry about the teeny pic, its the best one I could find.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Hoodster777 said:


> purse collector, your dog is too cute! And the skirts are so pretty!
> 
> I bought this from TopShop, $90 marked down to $50, then to $45 cause of the student discount (if anyone is interested, I got it at the NYC store, they had 8s and 6s left.) Sorry about the teeny pic, its the best one I could find.


Gorgeous dress! I wish I had a TopShop in my area


----------



## sweetfacespout

alice + olivia silk dress:






topshop heels:






larok silk jacket:


----------



## wonderwoman9

dress from victoria's secret - love the color!


----------



## frantic

Had great fun shopping the sales today.

Navy and white tunic....marked down to $10.

Double breasted sweater for fall $50.00...marked down to $16.

I was a happy shopper.

Fran


----------



## ladyash

I broke my spending ban at the second hand store today by buying a H&M dress brand new $19 with 20% off, and have on hold to purchase and pick up tomorrow another H&M dress that hasn't been priced yet but also brand new and will be 20% off, and I have a Betsey Johnson leather and suede studded purse on hold to also buy tomorrow. It's also brand new $79 with 20% off!! I love second hand shopping  

Will get a pic of the dress that I did get to take home in a few minutes!


----------



## ladyash

Picture of the dress I got today  It doesn't match the tank top but I was too lazy to find the shirt with the puffy sleeves I plan to wear with it!


----------



## serena11

I had a busy week and ended up doing group shots...I need to save energy to put away all this stuff. I am a little confused as to why some of the photos are upside down

I bought 2 dresses from dkny:




Jcrew haul



more jcrew:



Saks: 3 BCBG wrap cardigans, 1 draped jacket, red dkny faux wrap dress, blue tahari tunic


----------



## MissPrivé

I just bought this Ring:


----------



## schlindsay

I just impulsively bought this skirt I saw Zooey Deschanel wear at SXSW this year from Swirl by Daily Candy.


----------



## ms-whitney

^love her... cute


----------



## juicyincouture

Wow I have not lurked in a while and I have gotten a crap load of clothes since then. If I start I won't finish till next week lol. Great purchases everyone, cute red skirt!


----------



## Miss Jac

ladyash said:


> Picture of the dress I got today  It doesn't match the tank top but I was too lazy to find the shirt with the puffy sleeves I plan to wear with it!



I love the dress and IMO the army green tank goes well with it.


----------



## Deborah1986

_New top + skirt








_


----------



## SweetJane1

I just picked up this chic skirt for work. So far I've worn it with a ruffled white collared shirt and recieved quite a few good reviews! I like it because it's got a taste of throw-back vintage.  


elleuk.com/var/elleuk/storage/images/shopping/elle-edits/the-new-skirt-a-w-2008/h-m/2341084-1-eng-GB/h_m_mode_large_qualite_uk.jpg


----------



## jellybebe

Got my dream bed jacket today - from Elizabeth & James! So happy with it, as I have been looking for this for months! It's 100% silk on the outside and so pretty.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Love the E & J jacket *jellybebe*!!!  So pretty and versatile - congrats.

Gorgeous outfit *Deborah* - absolutely everything is lovely!! Love those Chanel flats    with your new Zara skirt, and the LV pulls everything together  

*SweetJane* I wish I could see your link


----------



## Deborah1986

Straight-Laced said:


> Gorgeous outfit *Deborah* - absolutely everything is lovely!! Love those Chanel flats with your new Zara skirt, and the LV pulls everything together


 
_Thank you _
_The skirt is from H&M (garden collection)_


----------



## Deborah1986

jellybebe said:


> Got my dream bed jacket today - from Elizabeth & James! So happy with it, as I have been looking for this for months! It's 100% silk on the outside and so pretty.


 
_Lovely have you a own pic+mondeling _


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I just ordered these Jeffery Campbell Nena2 in pewter from Nordies as seen on Kim k.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Finally found this MJ babydoll dress.  I've been searching for it for ages.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Deborah1986 said:


> _Thank you _
> _The skirt is from H&M (garden collection)_



oops!!      What I meant to say was how lovely your new H&M skirt looks with your outfit


----------



## Straight-Laced

I bought a few more pieces to get me through the rest of winter.

1. scoop neck maxi dress from The Row.  Love the colour and it's a perfect length on me (I'm 5'4") 
2. I bought the Maje ankle boots a while back and they look great with my new dress
3.  Burberry cropped slouchy trousers 
4.  Burberry cable-knit cardigan trench to wear with slouchy trousers


----------



## jellybebe

Deborah1986 said:


> _Lovely have you a own pic+mondeling _



I guess I could post a pic the first time I wear it!  I will try to do so.


----------



## ValDy

MJ jumpsuit

Burberry black dress


----------



## PixieGirl

I just got this in the mail today from eBay... I am in love with this dress! Its better than I imagined. Now I just can't wait for it to get a little cooler. Its BCBG by the way.


----------



## airborne

i like this belt!


----------



## CoutureAddicted

i LOVE all of these purchases!  Perfect staples with a bit of a twist. 
I got these jeans and they are to die for: http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=CURR-WP23&c=Current/Elliott



Straight-Laced said:


> I bought a few more pieces to get me through the rest of winter.
> 
> 1. scoop neck maxi dress from The Row.  Love the colour and it's a perfect length on me (I'm 5'4")
> 2. I bought the Maje ankle boots a while back and they look great with my new dress
> 3.  Burberry cropped slouchy trousers
> 4.  Burberry cable-knit cardigan trench to wear with slouchy trousers


----------



## Straight-Laced

CoutureAddicted said:


> i LOVE all of these purchases!  Perfect staples with a bit of a twist.
> I got these jeans and they are to die for: http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=CURR-WP23&c=Current/Elliott




Thank you!
Nice jeans!  I love wearing high waisted cropped skinnies and Current Elliott soft denim is so comfy it's almost addictive


----------



## Deborah1986

Straight-Laced said:


> oops!!  What I meant to say was how lovely your new H&M skirt looks with your outfit


 
_It's oke love your new clothes_
_I shop again  pictures later_


----------



## xxlala

Sperry Top-Sider (do those count?)
Delia's Crop Top
Delia's Sknny Jeans (they fit perfectly, surprisingly)
Aigle Rainboots

Can't remember. I haven't shopped for a week and I can't remember? Too sad.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you!
> Nice jeans!  I love wearing high waisted cropped skinnies and Current Elliott soft denim is so comfy it's almost addictive



It is addictive! I must have at least 6 pairs.


----------



## Deborah1986

_ new skirt






Close-up






Zara shirt






close-up






RalphLauren shirt + H&M skirt






TH sweater





Ralph Lauren sweater






H&M blouse






I have more  post it tommorow_


----------



## indi3r4

This 3.1 Phillip Lim dress!


----------



## MadameRay

I've just gotten my first pay for my new job so I've ordered this Olivia Rubin dress. Going to wear it with shoe boots and a big studded belt


----------



## TheDivineWithin

MK Lattington

and this dress, for work
http://www.shabbyapple.com/p-628-ceo.aspx


----------



## jellybebe

Just got this Madewell tank from shopbop:
http://www.shopbop.com/printed-tiered-contrast-top-madewell/vp/v=1/845524441874328.htm
Wow, is it ever perfect! It's a bit darker than pictured (which is my general experience with online shopping) and fits so well - loose and floaty but still skims the body. Will be perfect with jeans, denim shorts, my cream H&M lace shorts and tucked into skirts. I am becoming a big fan of Madewell clothing! (Didn't realize it was J Crew's contemporary sister.)


----------



## Clementine37

I've been doing some A/W buying. 

A Stella McCartney coat.  
Rupert Sanderson wedges (they are gorgeous!).
Nicole Farhi skirt. 
Aquascutum Lana trench.


----------



## Helena928

These Sam Edelman Clog Boots


----------



## jessdressed

I have to share this. I've been wanting this Vince leather jacket ever since it came out but couldn't spend that much money. Finally found it on super sale for 60% off!  Borrowed pic from Nordies


----------



## platinum_girly

Bobi Lightweight Jersey Pocket Tee in Black:


----------



## airborne

Helena928 said:


> These Sam Edelman Clog Boots


----------



## creditcardfire

Equipment blouse (Shopbop)





VPL slashed tee (Shopbop)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ love that shirt !


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I got this Willow skirt in this outfit






this Willow kaftan






as well as this dress but in black


----------



## lantana19

Finally got some Dior Diorettes! Sample sale sites are so dangerous!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

talldrnkofwater said:


> I just ordered these Jeffery Campbell Nena2 in pewter from Nordies as seen on Kim k.


Love those!


----------



## sois-toi-meme

JCrew Military Jacket in Olive:

JCrew military jacket:






Joie striped tank:






Vita Fede wrap leather bracelet in cobalt:


----------



## jellybebe

^We have very similar styles! I just bought an A&F jacket yesterday that looks a lot like your J Crew one, I absolutely love Joie & striped tops, and I've been eyeing the Metalskins bracelets (very very similar to the one you bought) and debating whether to get a couple.


----------



## wkim

Shirtdress from Tar-jay
Amrita Singh bracelets from Gilt


----------



## juicyincouture

Helena928 said:


> These Sam Edelman Clog Boots



Lovely!


----------



## Hoodster777

This dancewear from Sugar And Bruno, the hoodie was $30 and the pants were $23! Got them at the Dance Teacher Summit in NYC (they held free classes for college students), they didn't have the tops that I wanted to get, but I'm happy cause I've been eyeing these pieces for awhile (if anyone wants the sweats, I got a small, they run REALLY big, I'm a 12/14 in jeans)


----------



## creditcardfire

This skirt from Revolve (used a 20% off code) - I'm interested to see how this works, I don't have anything like it. But in the photos I am loving the drape that comes from the weight of all those metallic...thingies. 














(I'm also 5 inches shorter than the model so it shouldnt be SO short on me)


----------



## dyyong

Bought this 2 pairs for this winter


----------



## KristyDarling

Thank goodness for the INSTYLE20 code! I just bought these 3 things from Revolve:

Enza Costa baseball tee (I'm currently obsessed with all things Enza Costa. They are neck-and-neck with James Perse in terms of being high-quality basics with the *perfect* drape and fit):





James Perse hoodie





Level 99 boyfriend jeans


----------



## Hoodster777

That's so strange that my images in my last post didn't work.

Just bought these tunics/dresses from Free People, they need to get here already!!


----------



## kathywko

A basic black cardigan from forever21. I am on ban!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

dyyong said:


> Bought this 2 pairs for this winter


Love the black ones, where are they from?


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Cute cardi's from Camden town


----------



## Hoodster777

Pinkgoldfish, those cardis are too cute!!

Free People Sparkle Tunic, $25 at the Olive and Bette's moving sale (the Bleecker St. store is closing)!! I need to stop buying clothes for school, haha. I fell into such a rut last year student teaching (dress clothes to that, sweats to class), its nice to have pretty, fun clothes again.


----------



## lantana19

Eliza J Tuxedo dress in Navy


----------



## pinkgoldfish

lantana19 said:


> Eliza J Tuxedo dress in Navy



That is a gorgeous dress!


----------



## dyyong

pinkgoldfish said:


> Love the black ones, where are they from?



both are by Minnentonka


----------



## wkim

Black Sam Edelman gladiator sandals for $15 @ TJMaxx


----------



## *karolyn*

helena928 , I love your clog boots!


----------



## *karolyn*

Compras mis Últimas

Asos

















Zara
venta










Nueva Colección


----------



## *karolyn*

Zara








H&M


----------



## *karolyn*

Primark








H&M








files.hm.com/media/products/869/DXL869_79840_09090_32_2221.jpg


----------



## airborne

...i have somethings i could post ...we're all on the same page



*karolyn* said:


> Zara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M


----------



## lantana19

pinkgoldfish said:


> That is a gorgeous dress!



Thank you pinkgoldfish!!


----------



## lantana19

pinkgoldfish said:


> Cute cardi's from Camden town



I love your cardigans!!! I'm cardigan obsessed!!! Especially vintage cardigans!!


----------



## Hoodster777

Karolyn, I love the lace dress! I really need to check out Zara.


----------



## *karolyn*

hoodster777
thank you very much! is very nice  in Spain (I live there) the lace dress is on sale! in Zara the clothing is very beautiful!
i´m so sorry for my english, i´m already learning!


----------



## exotikittenx

Karolyn, welcome!   Love your outfits, they are all very cute!


----------



## Hoodster777

Karolyn, your English is great! I always see pretty clothes from Zara, I just never go in the store.

Well the grey dress I posted from Free People is going back, it looks like a shapeless sack on me. But the black dress looks awesome, so I'm going to get it in pink and in white.


----------



## *karolyn*

exotikittenx said:


> Karolyn, welcome!  Love your outfits, they are all very cute!


 thank you so much!!!!


----------



## *karolyn*

Hoodster777 said:


> Karolyn, your English is great! I always see pretty clothes from Zara, I just never go in the store.
> 
> Well the grey dress I posted from Free People is going back, it looks like a shapeless sack on me. But the black dress looks awesome, so I'm going to get it in pink and in white.


 Thank you so much for your comment! Here, in Spain we use to buy very much in zara, I´m sure you would love it! It´s my favorite shop and also H&M


----------



## Elina0408

*Karolyn*: nice buys!! Todas tus compras son fantasticas!! Enhorabuena!!


----------



## *karolyn*

Elina0408 said:


> *Karolyn*: nice buys!! Todas tus compras son fantasticas!! Enhorabuena!!


 thank you Elina!!! hablas Español que bien!


----------



## *karolyn*

I forget this dress from asos...I am a Shopaholic!:shame:




http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/654/new13.jpg


----------



## purse collector

BCBG armour ring sorry for the dry skin


----------



## *karolyn*

purse collector:
wonderful!!!! I want your ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Helena928

purse collector said:


> BCBG armour ring sorry for the dry skin


 

Omg, amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Helena928

Asos boots


----------



## Pollie-Jean

KristyDarling,I love your Revolve Purchases !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

http://www.allsaints.com/product/?a...id=26&&prod_desc_id=5051214010625&position=67

http://www.us.allsaints.com/downloads/Image/product/medium-large/WTG260-60-1.jpg


----------



## Hoodster777

Love that shirt Pollie-Jean (I always look at it when I'm in the store), but the first link redirects to the homepage.


----------



## jellybebe

Just ordered this Free People navajo cardigan. Really hope I love it in person! 

http://www.freepeople.com/we-the-fr...EGORYID/683d4023-53f5-4900-b5ce-ecf465df31a9/


----------



## pinkgoldfish

lovely, Karolin!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Hoodster777 said:


> Love that shirt Pollie-Jean (I always look at it when I'm in the store), but the first link redirects to the homepage.



Thank you Hoodster, it's the pirate cardigan


----------



## Hoodster777

Love it!!! The color is great!


----------



## creditcardfire

This sweater from Vince that I am kind of in love with - also got 20% off.  LOVE the cut of this.










Maybe their model would cheer up if she knew I bought it? Heh.


----------



## lorihmatthews

*creditcardfire*, great minds think alike (and have excellent taste!). I tried on the one you got in the boutique but it just didn't fit me right ... I'm better off with their longer, drapey pieces.

I got 3 sweaters from the Vince sale (20% off).


----------



## creditcardfire

> *creditcardfire*, great minds think alike (and have excellent  taste!). I tried on the one you got in the boutique but it just didn't  fit me right ... I'm better off with their longer, drapey pieces.



Can you tell me how it fit? I ordered it online and got a size M (I am size 4/6) based on the measurements. Hope it works for me. And it was you who posted the code wasn't it? When the cc bill comes, I will blame you! 

Love the sweaters you got, too, especially the second one - that's a great colour. Is it the alpaca/wool mix, too?


----------



## ulyss

Dries van Noten grey wrap jacket (pictured...sorry about my lack of photographic talent), and black satin Liz Davenport trousers (so comfortable).


----------



## queenvictoria2

lorihmatthews said:


> *creditcardfire*, great minds think alike (and have excellent taste!). I tried on the one you got in the boutique but it just didn't fit me right ... I'm better off with their longer, drapey pieces.
> 
> I got 3 sweaters from the Vince sale (20% off).





Love these!


----------



## lorihmatthews

creditcardfire said:


> Can you tell me how it fit? I ordered it online and got a size M (I am size 4/6) based on the measurements. Hope it works for me. And it was you who posted the code wasn't it? When the cc bill comes, I will blame you!
> 
> Love the sweaters you got, too, especially the second one - that's a great colour. Is it the alpaca/wool mix, too?


 
I'm not as thin as you are, so I'm sure the M will fit you. It was too tight around the middle for me and I just didn't like the super big dolman sleeves that were tight at the end. The shape made me look like an egg. Not a good look! And yes, it was me who posted the code. The CC bill will be worth it!

The second sweater I think is 80% wool and it's probably alpaca because I noticed that it was made in Peru. I thought this was nice because most of Vince's sweaters now are mostly made in China. The wool is very soft and cuddly. Great for cold winters!


----------



## lorihmatthews

queenvictoria2 said:


> Love these!


 
Thank you! Vince makes the best sweaters.


----------



## creditcardfire

Thanks, Lorihmatthews!


----------



## KristyDarling

Congrats to all the new Vince sweater owners!!!   I *almost* joined you with the Floating Cables cardigan but ended up going with this DVF sweater: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=487022&CategoryID=11677

And I just submitted my order for this silver SWORD Novara jacket:





And also these boyfriend jeans by Joe's:


----------



## kelbell35

^^ I love everything you got!  Especially that DVF sweater - it looks so cozy!


----------



## creditcardfire

Yeah, I'm loving that DVF sweater, too. What's the mix, do you know? I love that tweedy look in knits.


----------



## KristyDarling

Thanks, kelbell and creditcardfire! I believe it's 100% wool.


----------



## jellybebe

^Love the leather jacket, Kristy! SWORD jackets look so cute but I hardly wear the Mackage one I have, so we will not be twins this time!


----------



## Flufff

Just ordered a lovely bag on asos 

Link : images.asos.com/inv/y/33/324/1198670/image3xl.jpg


----------



## Pollie-Jean

KristyDarling, I like your cool jacket


----------



## Elsie87

Consignment find: Stella McCartney cashmere/wool coat


----------



## airborne

very nice!


----------



## creditcardfire

Elsie87 that is GORGEOUS. Lucky you.


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!


----------



## materialgurl

KristyDarling said:


> Congrats to all the new Vince sweater owners!!!   I *almost* joined you with the Floating Cables cardigan but ended up going with this DVF sweater: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=487022&CategoryID=11677
> 
> And I just submitted my order for this silver SWORD Novara jacket:
> g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/sword/sword2002012208/sword2002012208_prod_zoom_front_v1_m56577569831815361_347x683.jpg
> 
> And also these boyfriend jeans by Joe's:
> g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/joesj/joesj2029530874/joesj2029530874_p1_v1_m56577569831961035_347x683.jpg



Loving the sword jacket!!


----------



## creditcardfire

Outnet Clearance purchases (saved $1500 combined on these 2 items) - both Anna Molinari (only the pants were on clearance):




















I don't think these pants will be to everyone's taste but I love the sort of 'structured slouchiness' of them (structured because they're not crazy harem pants or asymmetrical etc.). These are my first 2 pieces by Anna Molinari. 

EDIT: The top won't be to everyone's taste either, but I have a thing for - is the term 'rick rack'? For the black wavy detail? I heart that.


----------



## materialgurl

mara hoffman bikini and aritzia straw hat.. all ready for my mexico trip in a few weeks


----------



## pinkgoldfish

materialgurl said:


> mara hoffman bikini and aritzia straw hat.. all ready for my mexico trip in a few weeks



I wnt to be at a beach when i see this pic!


----------



## materialgurl

pinkgoldfish said:


> I wnt to be at a beach when i see this pic!



ahha I'll take some for you when i go on my trip!


----------



## heartfelt

ooh love these both! they will look great together! have fun in Mexico! 


materialgurl said:


> mara hoffman bikini and aritzia straw hat.. all ready for my mexico trip in a few weeks


----------



## materialgurl

^ thank you! can't wait to get a nice tan for the fall!

here are more items i purchased... you can check out my blog, i have a brief blurb of each item =)


----------



## KristyDarling

Creditcardfire: I love rickrack too! 

Materialgurl: that Mackage jacket is schweet.


----------



## creditcardfire

Oooh that Mackage jacket IS sweet. What style is it? Love the shoes, too.

Thanks, KristyDarling!


----------



## NoraV

Vince sweater (already my third this season - I need to stop!), James Perse top, Sevens, and See by Chloe clogs.


----------



## Dabyachunv

NoraV said:


> Vince sweater (already my third this season - I need to stop!), James Perse top, Sevens, and See by Chloe clogs.




Can you pleas post the link to the James Perse top, I have been looking for one like it.  TIA, and great selections!


----------



## NoraV

Here it is! Sizes are limited but they have been randomly restocking.

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=JAME-WS1102&c=


----------



## Dabyachunv

NoraV said:


> Here it is! Sizes are limited but they have been randomly restocking.
> 
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=JAME-WS1102&c=


)

Edit:  I found it!  Thank you soo much, i really appreciate it


----------



## sedatedrainbow

creditcardfire said:


> Outnet Clearance purchases (saved $1500 combined on these 2 items) - both Anna Molinari (only the pants were on clearance):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think these pants will be to everyone's taste but I love the sort of 'structured slouchiness' of them (structured because they're not crazy harem pants or asymmetrical etc.). These are my first 2 pieces by Anna Molinari.
> 
> EDIT: The top won't be to everyone's taste either, but I have a thing for - is the term 'rick rack'? For the black wavy detail? I heart that.


 
I like the pants. They do have a nice sophistocated slouch quality to them. I could never get away wearing something like that, but if you've got the legs....they are wicked cool.


----------



## airborne

love everything, esp the Mackage! thanks for the actuals!


materialgurl said:


> ^ thank you! can't wait to get a nice tan for the fall!
> 
> here are more items i purchased... you can check out my blog, i have a brief blurb of each item =)


----------



## creditcardfire

*quick, shallow breathing* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290464806644&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

MY FIRST CHANEL TWEED JACKET! This is the style I have been searching for for literal years and finally it's mine. Well, almost mine. I won't believe it until it's in my hands. I feel elated! 

Does anyone know how to get images from a page that blocks the saving of images, btw? That auction won't let me.



> I like the pants. They do have a nice sophistocated slouch quality to  them. I could never get away wearing something like that, but if you've  got the legs....they are wicked cool.



Thank you so much! Although I am pretty comfortable with my own style, a little validation never goes awry. I am 5 foot 5 and a bit so I hope I can wear them - I'm willing to tailor if the length is wrong, plus I wear sky high heels most of the time.


----------



## KristyDarling

OMG!!!! Congratulations!!! The Chanel is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## creditcardfire

Thank you! I am home alone with just my dogs, no bf or friends around, so I'm just kind of sitting here in my chair bouncing a little and squeeing. I'll probably be late to bed planning outfits around this jacket.


----------



## kdo

creditcardfire - congrats on your beautiful classic Chanel!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Woww!!!  You scored a beauty *creditcardfire* - congrats.


----------



## edsbgrl

Got these today.  Usually I'm an all out heel girl or flat, nothing in between but these were just too cute. You cant see in the pic but the heel is silver. 









Note: I did not purchase them from the site where I found the picture (for those that click on the picture "properties") as I'm not sure that site is authentic but its the only pic I could find as you can't cut and paste from the Coach site.  I got mine from Macys.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

creditcardfire said:


> *quick, shallow breathing* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290464806644&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> MY FIRST CHANEL TWEED JACKET! This is the style I have been searching for for literal years and finally it's mine. Well, almost mine. I won't believe it until it's in my hands. I feel elated!



Wow, that's beautiful

My congrats, creditcardfire !


----------



## loves

some nude chiffon top from zara  loves it


----------



## loves

and a trench coat for autumn


----------



## Flufff

^ Very cute! Love your cellphone btw


----------



## KristyDarling

Pretty trench!!


----------



## creditcardfire

Lovely trench and lovely Roady in your av. Do you have one? I want one soooo baaaad.


----------



## KristyDarling

Have been having the WORST luck with shopping lately. I've had to return pretty much everything I've ordered in the last month.  Just ordered this beauty from Shopbop - the Shruti Cardigan by DVF. I hope it doesn't look too 'old lady'!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

very nice!


----------



## NoraV

I love that cardigan! I like things that look sort of ethnic or hand-made.


----------



## ulyss

Bec & Bridge Bonnet Bodysuit from their Armish inspired collection. Mine is also black ^_^
http://becandbridge.com.au/sale


----------



## ulyss

creditcardfire said:


> Does anyone know how to get images from a page that blocks the saving of images, btw? That auction won't let me.



Try PrtSc (Print Screen) you can paste to paint or photoshop and edit.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I went in H&M yesterday to buy a few dresses and was pleasantly surprised that 3 of the dresses I bought were only $5


----------



## creditcardfire

Ulyss - fab! And thanks for the link - I like the look of a few things at that site. I don't know why, but I like a lot of little Aussie designers, I have a few websites bookmarked.


----------



## loves

leopard print stole
and tee


----------



## satany_caftan

Vintage jacket I found at my local OpShop for $7.50.


----------



## flirtsy

missoni hairband from pre fall 2010

cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/94453/94453_in_l.jpg
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/94453


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

This free people cardigan


----------



## creditcardfire

Flirtsy, ILOVETHAT. Just clicked on it and it is sold out.  Missoni has some very cute Fall stuff - i heart the legwarmers, too. 

Satancy_caftan - I could nevah pull that off but I can see that jacket working on someone with their own confident style.


----------



## seaotta

Bobeau knit cardigan






Free People camisole


----------



## divalicioust

*Barbie Diggin It Tee*

*



*
*Michael Kors leather jacket*







*Cocktail ring*






*Pink Liz Claiborne sunnies (have in black/gray, wearing in my siggy, love so much went and got another color*


----------



## MJDaisy

i got this great trench coat on friday from h&m for $35  i've been looking for a great trench at a great price and finally found the perfect one!


----------



## sumnboutme

3 pairs of J Brands (L-R): 12" Pencil Jeans in Ink, Houlihan Cargos in Vintage West Point, Jean Leggings in Olympia


----------



## aclineo

I just bought about 10 new tops from urban outfitters & some skinny jeans.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

divalicioust said:


> *Barbie Diggin It Tee*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
I have been eyeing this for months. I need it to add to my collection.

Just bought These 2 dresses from American Apparel


----------



## yasmin23

My twenty8twelve leggings!
check out my blog: http://natalie-natalia.blogspot.com/


----------



## airborne

REALLY love this look


----------



## marina230

Yasmin23, I love your look. I went to see your blog. You are a very beautiful girl with great sense of style. I love your bag. May I ask you who makes this beauty?


----------



## liumeng1995

what's the designer of the leather jacket yasmin23?


----------



## loves

yasmin you're a hit! love your hair


----------



## KristyDarling

Marc Jacobs suede booties, I plan to wear with skinnies or skirts/dresses:





Elizabeth and James Myla cardigan, for every day wear:





Velvet wrap dress for work:





Casual Enza Costa dress, good for layering:


----------



## jellybebe

^Oh please let me know how the Velvet wrap dress fits! I was eyeing it for work too. I'm just worried that the wrap front won't cover enough and that the rest of the dress will fit.


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> ^Oh please let me know how the Velvet wrap dress fits! I was eyeing it for work too. I'm just worried that the wrap front won't cover enough and that the rest of the dress will fit.



Sure thing, Style Twin.  I had the same concern about the neckline, but I have a black bandeau that I was planning to wear underneath if it dips too low.


----------



## jellybebe

^Exactly what I have as well, but I have issues with bandeaux in that they tend to slip down.  

Got this gorgeous coat from Aritzia today. Hoping it will be my winter staple!


----------



## Deborah1986

_SuperTrash Dress on sale for 29 euro it was 80 euro_


----------



## Deborah1986

_more from the dress




_


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

These 2 pairs of jeans


----------



## pochettelover

lilflobowl said:


> these are my two latest purchases:
> (1) Tsumori Chisato top
> (2) Supertrash Kaftan dress


I love the Kaftan!


----------



## blah956

http://www.thelimited.com/detail/shirred-top/5053908 in blue
http://www.thelimited.com/detail/satin-front-shell/5033989 in green
http://www.thelimited.com/detail/lace-turtleneck-top/5033563 this one is completely see through
http://www.thelimited.com/detail/printed-shirred-neck-top/5053913 almost sheer!
http://www.thelimited.com/detail/lady-lace-tee/5053593 you can't tell unless you zoom in but the top part of the shirt is lace


----------



## materialgurl

juicy couture bikini & urbanoutfitters dress!


----------



## oscarcat729

^^^ Love that dress!

Such an impulse buy, got this Elizabeth and James (love the brand, didn't have any of it-- till now) dress for 85% off! Over $300 off!! I'm in love, and praying it fits!





(The belt can be wrapped around itself for a simpler look)


----------



## loves

uniqlo skinny jeans in olive


----------



## kelbell35

materialgurl said:


> juicy couture bikini & urbanoutfitters dress!



Very cute!  Love these!


----------



## sasha671

1st time posting in this thread. All H&M Trend : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]http://i984.photobucket.com/albums/ae325/bubbles6771/73abfbeb.jpg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 will wear separately


----------



## sasha671

Will move top 2 buttons


----------



## platinum_girly

Last few things i bought:


----------



## brigadeiro

Richard Nicoll silk dress  but in a brighter blue


----------



## materialgurl

i actually saw the SA wearing outfit at the store and she looked so cute... i had to buy it!


----------



## Little_O

materialgurl said:


> i actually saw the SA wearing outfit at the store and she looked so cute... i had to buy it!



Love them! Where was the store?


----------



## materialgurl

Little_O said:


> Love them! Where was the store?



aritzia =)


----------



## Oogolly

I dont know how but Im just now finding out about this thread! 
Last weekend I got these two and a nice nude bra from VS
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=19004449&itemdescription=true&navAction=jump in Black
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=18654160a&itemdescription=true&navAction=jump and this in the third floral print!


----------



## ReisKitty

Just ordered this in black! Can't wait to receive it!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## linhhhuynh

amy, that jacket is beautiful! where's it from?


----------



## ReisKitty

It's actually Buffalo Jeans Co. its sold at Macys...though it's sold out online currently. I had to order it from Illinois...(I'm in RI)...but the online reviews all say its amazing leather- so I'm psyched! I believe Cali & NY Herald Sq store still had some... I hv the SKU# if you want to PM me...


----------



## airborne

love it!!


materialgurl said:


> i actually saw the SA wearing outfit at the store and she looked so cute... i had to buy it!


----------



## Snowbuddy27

Just was a very naughty girl and picked up these three basic pieces from Revolve. 

*Elizabeth and James topper - I've been looking for a simple jacket like this for months! And on sale too!*






*Eight Sixty top (never heard of the brand but the price is nice)*





*Current Elliot trouser in navy. Had the army and needed a 2nd pair. Sooo comfy!*


----------



## Snowbuddy27

materialgurl said:


> i actually saw the SA wearing outfit at the store and she looked so cute... i had to buy it!



Gorgeous outfit, and looks quite comfortable.


----------



## jellybebe

Snowbuddy love your purchases! I have been considering those C/E pants in soft black but am unsure if they are dressy enough for work on account of the slouchy fit. Do you order your usual C/E size (TTS for me) or size down?


----------



## Snowbuddy27

jellybebe said:


> Snowbuddy love your purchases! I have been considering those C/E pants in soft black but am unsure if they are dressy enough for work on account of the slouchy fit. Do you order your usual C/E size (TTS for me) or size down?



For my army coloured ones I got my normal size and they are pretty loose. I normally get a size down in my other C/E so I ordered one down in the Navy. I think the fit of sizing down would be much more work appropriate, but the material will fade after the first few washes and might not look dressy enough anymore. 
TTS = ?


----------



## Spendaholic

My New Bra - Elomi Tamarie Underwired Side Support Bra Black.
http://www.figleaves.com/uk/product...a&product_id=ELO-EL8020&size=44e&colour=Black


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Hello ladies! This is the new BCBGMaxazria contrast dress that I bought last weekend! It was on sale. I got these same colors: emerald and navy. 

I'm meeting my fiancé's mother for the first time in November in Los Angeles so I have no clue how the weather is gonna be like. Is this dress appropriate for this Fall? I need some fashion tips y'all! What accessories (bag, shoes, ring, earings) do I need to buy to go with this dress? Thanks a lot! 

I REALLY need your advice guys!


----------



## chantal1922

I found this Michael by Michael Kors cardi in Burlington Coat Factory for $13 today!


----------



## jellybebe

Snowbuddy27 said:


> For my army coloured ones I got my normal size and they are pretty loose. I normally get a size down in my other C/E so I ordered one down in the Navy. I think the fit of sizing down would be much more work appropriate, but the material will fade after the first few washes and might not look dressy enough anymore.
> TTS = ?



TTS= true to size


----------



## queenvictoria2

This Moncler coat at Bloomies 


http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=490654&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


DH opened a Bloomingdales CC and got 20% Off PLUS a $250 Gift Card back right then


----------



## queenvictoria2

ooh! 
I also then went a picked up some makeup and a pair of Chanel Sunnies with the 20% discount


----------



## jeli

Snowbuddy27 said:


> Just was a very naughty girl and picked up these three basic pieces from Revolve.
> 
> *Elizabeth and James topper - I've been looking for a simple jacket like this for months! And on sale too!*



That's a cute blazer - also, not sure how much you paid for it, but if you paid $277 (which is what the Revolve website says), it's on sale at Piperlime for $237..

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=47892&vid=1&pid=784315&scid=784315002

You can return it and save yourself $40


----------



## Snowbuddy27

jeli said:


> That's a cute blazer - also, not sure how much you paid for it, but if you paid $277 (which is what the Revolve website says), it's on sale at Piperlime for $237..
> 
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=47892&vid=1&pid=784315&scid=784315002
> 
> You can return it and save yourself $40



Oh, bummer! I did pay the Revolve price. It's shipping to Canada so I'll have to pay to return it and then send in the paperwork to get my import fees back... a big pain in the behind. Or maybe I'm just lazy.

But thanks for showing me this site, I'd never heard of it before and like it! Or should I say, thanks a lot. Haha - Another place for me to spend money I should be saving.


----------



## annemerrick

I bought this gorgeous cocktail dress at a thrift store for $2.00.  It is so fun and flouncy!!!  I will wear it with a studded belt.

Chanel sweater was also purchased secondhand!!!  I couldn't resist.....


----------



## kelbell35

^^ Nice finds, anne... you always find such amazing secondhand items!


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you kellbell....it's my thing!!  Everyone has to have one...mine is finding cheap used stuff!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Snowbuddy27 said:


> Oh, bummer! I did pay the Revolve price. It's shipping to Canada so I'll have to pay to return it and then send in the paperwork to get my import fees back... a big pain in the behind. Or maybe I'm just lazy.
> 
> But thanks for showing me this site, I'd never heard of it before and like it! Or should I say, thanks a lot. Haha - Another place for me to spend money I should be saving.



Piperlime doesn't ship to Canada anyway. Just send Revolve.com the link to the sale @ Piperlime and they will refund the difference on your CC. They are amazing that way.


----------



## Snowbuddy27

annemerrick said:


> I bought this gorgeous cocktail dress at a thrift store for $2.00.  It is so fun and flouncy!!!  I will wear it with a studded belt.
> 
> Chanel sweater was also purchased secondhand!!!  I couldn't resist.....



Cute dress. And score on the Chanel sweater! It's funky cool! I need to find a good thrift store in Toronto. I'm sure there are tons, I just have been too lazy to do some recon.

So, just got this E&J skirt from Revolve last night (last one!), and some cute shorts for under. My last E&J skirt is one of my best pieces of clothing ever! Hope this one measures up. I think Elizabeth and James is my favorite celebrity clothing line. Never woulda expected that...


----------



## Snowbuddy27

jellybebe said:


> Piperlime doesn't ship to Canada anyway. Just send Revolve.com the link to the sale @ Piperlime and they will refund the difference on your CC. They are amazing that way.



Oh, good to know! Thanks! I do love Revolve, they are so hassle free. Shopbop may have generally a better selection from specific designers, but Revolve doesn't charge for shipping to Canada, and sometimes they even lower the value for duties, which is a blessing.


----------



## KristyDarling

Snowbuddy, I completely agree about E&J! (by the way, that skirt is awesome) I was a doubting Thomas when they debuted and I never thought I'd like this brand, but they really do produce superbly cut pieces. I'm also finding that their knits have a gorgeous drape. Ellen Pompeo was quoted in this month's issue of Instyle saying that she likes E&J because they are focused on style rather than on showing skin. That is me in a nutshell!! The Olsen twins are total naturals at this designing thing.


----------



## lil_peanut

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=492046&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
Aqua Faux Shearling Motorcycle Jacket
I seriously can't wait for it to be cold so I can wear this!


----------



## bnjj

materialgurl said:


> i actually saw the SA wearing outfit at the store and she looked so cute... i had to buy it!


 
I love this outfit!

Anne, that definitely _is_ your "thing".  You always find some great treasures.


----------



## DisCo

Go this dress from Zara


----------



## annemerrick

bnjj said:


> I love this outfit!
> 
> Anne, that definitely _is_ your "thing". You always find some great treasures.


 
bnjj....thank you!!  I hope that didn't sound snotty....sometimes it is hard to get the meaning while typing!!


----------



## airborne

, love Z!



DisCo said:


> Go this dress from Zara


----------



## Gerry

That Buffalo Exchange store must be "the bomb". Ya gotta have a good store to find good stuff. Our thrift stores around where I live have low cost stuff in them. :cry:


----------



## ColdSteel

Anne, how do you do it!? Argh! I'm so jealous!





Yesterday at Crossroads I picked up this BCBG seersucker-stripe shirtdress for $27.50. I have a good amount of trade credit saved up right now and I'm still cleaning out more stuff that doesn't fit me or isn't my style. I can't wait to see what else the season brings. I'm wearing it with some Choo pumps I also picked up for 30something from Crossroads.





And I FINALLY sucked it up and bought this AA skirt. I look at it every time I go by the store and tell myself I don't need it. Well, after cleaning out a lot of my clothes I just need a nice comfy skirt.


----------



## aclineo

DisCo said:


> Go this dress from Zara



lol alexa chung would be proud of you for finding this look . . . and i am, too cuz i love it!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Pretty dress *DisCo*!!  Very cute styled with the lace-up boots.

*ColdSteel* the shirtdress looks fab on you with the Choos!!!  I just love dresses like that which emphasis shoulders and waist - so feminine.  Great bargain finds  

*annemerrick* you're a legend!!!  How can _anyone_ find a classic cocktail dress for $2.00????!!   You must emanate some kind of magnetic attraction for fabulous bargains


----------



## Straight-Laced

This is my 'bargain' - I actually won these awesome lambskin leather moto pants from The Row in a competition that I didn't even know I'd entered!!!  They're deliciously soft.

I also purchased a Burberry Prorsum lace skirt and stretch wool pencil skirt from The Row.


----------



## annemerrick

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!  I would LOVE to have a pair of those leggings!!!  You are so lucky!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## DisCo

airborne said:


> , love Z!





aclineo said:


> lol alexa chung would be proud of you for finding this look . . . and i am, too cuz i love it!





Straight-Laced said:


> Pretty dress DisCo!! Very cute styled with the lace-up boots.



Thank you!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

annemerrick said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!!  I would LOVE to have a pair of those leggings!!!  You are so lucky!!!  Congratulations!




Thanks *anne* -  I LOVE being called lucky   
No way I would have bought them (too exxy  ) but they are fab - as is everything from The Row - and it was a lovely surprise.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> This is my 'bargain' - I actually won these awesome lambskin leather moto pants from The Row in a competition that I didn't even know I'd entered!!!  They're deliciously soft.
> 
> I also purchased a Burberry Prorsum lace skirt and stretch wool pencil skirt from The Row.



Wow, lucky you!!! I just read in an article that those leather leggings are their best-sellers because of how buttery soft they are.


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
Thanks *jellybebe*!!  
They're definitely softer than my other leather leggings and fold up super small - perfect for traveling.


----------



## fairygrll

ruelala.com
robert rodriguez dress in grey
http://www.zappos.com/images/z/1/1/4/1142986-p-DETAILED.jpg

jimmy choo jigsaw shoes
http://www.jimmychoo.com/content/ebiz/jimmychoo/invt/102jigsawmsu/102jigsawmsu_medium_fr.jpg


----------



## MissyS

I bought this really cute hoody fake-fure waistcoat like jacket!
They have it in their casual look sections and is a a/w piece!
Cant wait to wear it on my next trip to Dublin!


----------



## lily25

This panel skirt from Zara







How I wear it


----------



## WehoGemini

*Maggie Ward Silk chiffon cowl neck top in olive/black tie-dye
*Nanette Lepore Nemisis coat.... got this in solid black, I swear it looks like Chanel. Gorgeous raw-edged sheer chiffon trim.
*Patterson J. Kincade silk bubble-hem shorts


----------



## purse collector

H&M dress


----------



## Pollie-Jean

WehoGemini said:


> *Nanette Lepore Nemisis coat.... got this in solid black, I swear it looks like Chanel. Gorgeous raw-edged sheer chiffon trim.



Beautiful


----------



## KristyDarling

Just got this Eugenia Kim straw fedora for $75 (love Outnet.com!):


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Straight-Laced said:


> This is my 'bargain' - I actually won these awesome lambskin leather moto pants from The Row in a competition that I didn't even know I'd entered!!!  They're deliciously soft.
> 
> I also purchased a Burberry Prorsum lace skirt and stretch wool pencil skirt from The Row.




Wow, great stuff!

Like a lot of you guys, I love E&J too, I wish I could afford it!

Lately I've been going caaraaaazy with J.Crew sales!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
Gorgeous dress *purse collector* - love that!!

Great hat *KristyDarling*!!  I would _love_ to find a straw fedora style like that! (that fits me *sigh*)


----------



## k*d

Straight-Laced, I love your Burberry skirt!  There really isn't anything from their fall collection that I wouldn't wear.

Speaking of Burberry, I got this sweater today.  I love the back zipper detail and the parts where the strips of fabric don't cover are sheer for a peekaboo effect.


----------



## bluejinx

Just bought these two pieces

http://www.zappos.com/ak-anne-klein-pleated-3-4-sleeve-cardigan-black


http://www.zappos.com/ak-anne-klein-s-l-mixed-media-tiered-pullover-driftwood


----------



## linhhhuynh

love the Burberry!

cute AK pieces, blue


----------



## bluejinx

linhhhuynh said:


> love the Burberry!
> 
> cute AK pieces, blue



Thanks! Got the tiered sweater for 39.99 and the cardigan for 49.99 at winners (canadian arm of tj max company)!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

bluejinx said:


> Thanks! Got the tiered sweater for 39.99 and the cardigan for 49.99 at winners (canadian arm of tj max company)!!



what a deal! i can never find anything good at TJs


----------



## Straight-Laced

k*d said:


> Straight-Laced, I love your Burberry skirt!  There really isn't anything from their fall collection that I wouldn't wear.
> 
> Speaking of Burberry, I got this sweater today.  I love the back zipper detail and the parts where the strips of fabric don't cover are sheer for a peekaboo effect.




LOVE this sweater k*d!!!  (it would go great with my skirt )
Actually it would go with anything.

And ITA re Burberry Prorsum AW10 - so many beautiful pieces to want!!!


----------



## creditcardfire

That Burberry sweater was 39.99? Holy crap! Which Winners, do you mind me asking??? I love it btw - I have a pale green sweater from the same collection and I'm loving the wrap-effects all over it.

I bought this from NM a few days ago - it won't let me save a photo so I'm just linking. It's a jacket from the Burberry Brit collection: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod116190020


----------



## bluejinx

creditcardfire said:


> That Burberry sweater was 39.99? Holy crap! Which Winners, do you mind me asking??? I love it btw - I have a pale green sweater from the same collection and I'm loving the wrap-effects all over it.
> 
> I bought this from NM a few days ago - it won't let me save a photo so I'm just linking. It's a jacket from the Burberry Brit collection: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod116190020



I think your confusing a few posts. It was my anne klien tiered sleevless sweater that was 39.99. (Though retail tag says 120.00, not quite the deal you were thinking!)


----------



## creditcardfire

Doh. Heh heh, at least now I don't have to torture myself wondering how to get to the Winners that sells $40 Bruberry knits.


----------



## bluejinx

LMAO!! I promise you the winners in montreal are FAR superior to ANY we have here in winnipeg! 





creditcardfire said:


> Doh. Heh heh, at least now I don't have to torture myself wondering how to get to the Winners that sells $40 Bruberry knits.


----------



## PHENOMENON

This leather tee


----------



## linhhhuynh

^that's so cool! where'd you get it?


----------



## bnjj

annemerrick said:


> bnjj....thank you!! I hope that didn't sound snotty....sometimes it is hard to get the meaning while typing!!


 
No!  Of course not.  You have great luck finding things.


----------



## PHENOMENON

linhhhuynh said:


> ^that's so cool! where'd you get it?



It's from H&M


----------



## bluejinx

Bought a 2 piece skirt suit from calvin klein today. The blazer is sapphire blue with tow button/snaps in the front and a knee leangth a line skirt. The blazer also has a black belt with it.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I need to stay away from AA...before I need to join an AA intervention group. Bought short sleeve crew neck t-shirt dress in black. I want it in navy too


----------



## k*d

Got this DvF skirt:


----------



## linhhhuynh

^your skirt is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## annemerrick

k*d said:


> Straight-Laced, I love your Burberry skirt! There really isn't anything from their fall collection that I wouldn't wear.
> 
> Speaking of Burberry, I got this sweater today. I love the back zipper detail and the parts where the strips of fabric don't cover are sheer for a peekaboo effect.


 

Ummmm.....LOVE THIS!!!  Seriously drooling...off to look at Burberry stuff!


----------



## k*d

Thanks linhhhuynh & annemerrick!


----------



## Spendaholic

Blue Jeans Off Ebay UK.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## jellybebe

Got this Enza Costa top because it looks so perfect. I have to stop buying!
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=ENZA-WS40&c=Sep+28&n=n


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Got this Enza Costa top because it looks so perfect. I have to stop buying!
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=ENZA-WS40&c=Sep+28&n=n



That's because it IS perfect!  I pre-ordered this from Revolve back in July and it didn't arrive until like 9 days ago!! I have it in the charcoal color too and it is super duper flattering! I'm obsessed with Enza Costa. You will LOVE this sweater!


----------



## jellybebe

^I had a feeling you had this and loved it, which I'll admit sort of inspired me...  Did you get your true size? I sized up after seeing the comments. I was also  eyeing the reversible cardigan in the grey & white stripe too (especially as Revolve.com has a 20% off code right now) but I have been so bad lately!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ I didn't know that it ran small when I ordered it so I ordered my regular size....which worked fine the last time I wore it in late spring but I've since gained a few pounds.  It's not skin-tight or anything, more like form-fitting. The fabric is delicate and stretchy. 

There's an EC cardie?? Must go look now...... 

Oh and don't feel bad about this purchase. You won't regret it - it's a wonderful wardrobe basic and you will get A LOT of use out of it! Let me know how you like it!!


----------



## k*d




----------



## Dabyachunv

I FINALLY got a Boyfriend blazer...about time!  Now i see what everyone was talking about.  This was me in the dressing room.  I cant wait to wear it.






I also bought a school vest from F21 a couple of days ago.


----------



## lightdays

Burberry shirt for the fall/winter.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

against the german winter

http://www.myclassico.com/Fashion/Maentel/Mantel-ARABESQUE-Peuterey-4494


----------



## Swe3tGirl

My McQ leopard print exposed zipper jacket =)


----------



## c0uture

Ordered this Michael Kors belt today


----------



## Bernice80

lightdays said:


> Burberry shirt for the fall/winter.



is that you?


----------



## Elissabeta

Some gray for fall....


----------



## Elissabeta

.....plus new heels and boots .


----------



## linhhhuynh

a really cheap jacket at F21!





^that's not me, that's the site pic, btw


----------



## Elissabeta

*linhhhuynh* what a great jacket and deal ....

I got this dress too...


----------



## melodoki

k*d said:


>



I have to say...this is STUNNING.


----------



## k*d

^Thanks!  I just hope it fits.


----------



## Spendaholic

A Black & White Rose Patten Skirt on Ebay.
picture from listing.


----------



## platinum_girly

Just ordered:


----------



## Spendaholic

Purple V-Neck 2in1 Vest Jumper. (picture from listing).


----------



## airborne

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

This is my most recent Victoria's Secret Loot


----------



## Jenn83

Some fall shopping...


----------



## Jenn83

also these heels and a pair of 7FAMK Straight Jeans in LA Dark(not shown)


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Spendaholic said:


> Purple V-Neck 2in1 Vest Jumper. (picture from listing).


 
Oooh I used to have that very same top!!


----------



## *karolyn*

baggy pant, H&M






grey boots: blanco





scarves, grey: zara, black: primak






headbands: primark







fringe jacket and dress: H&M


----------



## *karolyn*

military boots: marypaz (spain)






primark "ugg"






spiked bracelet: H&M






ring: H&M


----------



## Jenn83

Just got these, but debating if I am going to keep because of the height. I love the look of them though


----------



## Spendaholic

*airborne *-ive been lucky to find this skirt.


airborne said:


>


 
*LovinMyMulberry* -  could you be my seller , im loving this top its perfect, goes very well with my dark jeans.


LovinMyMulberry said:


> Oooh I used to have that very same top!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Spendaholic said:


> *airborne *-ive been lucky to find this skirt.
> 
> 
> *LovinMyMulberry* -  could you be my seller , im loving this top its perfect, goes very well with my dark jeans.


 
Sadly not - I sold mine on there - but aaaaaaages ago!!  It was a lovely comfy top - but I am an utter shopaholic & never keep things for very long


----------



## xlovely

Jenn83 said:


> Just got these, but debating if I am going to keep because of the height. I love the look of them though



The higher the better


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just bought a pair of high gloss black Hunter Wellies for $59!  So excited.


----------



## platinum_girly

Hubby just bought me (bless him):


----------



## creditcardfire

Fab, P_g! I love shearling.

My latest (Haute Hippie, bought during Shopbop's 20% off thingamajig):


----------



## chunkymonkey

Finally got a Mackage jacket (Kimberly):


----------



## *karolyn*

dress: zara basic








dress: zara trf





parka: H&M kids





socks: calzedonia


----------



## heartfelt

love those boots, karolyn! super cute. wish i could find a pair in the states! 



*karolyn* said:


> baggy pant, H&M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grey boots: blanco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scarves, grey: zara, black: primak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> headbands: primark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fringe jacket and dress: H&M


----------



## *karolyn*

heartfelt said:


> love those boots, karolyn! super cute. wish i could find a pair in the states!


 oooooooh! i´m so sorry but, as far as I know this boots are only sold in the shop (blanco). it´s a spanish shop which only sells in europe, I belive zara sells similar boots than these.


----------



## *karolyn*

gift from my boyfriend: Arty ring of YSL


----------



## Spendaholic

*Black V-Neck Long Sleeve Jumper* for a Bargain off Ebay.


----------



## bluejinx

lousy pic, but this grey calvin klein suit


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## joyceluvsbags

^^^ Wow that dress is beautiful!! And those boots!! Are you going to wear them together? I think that would look amazing. Where did you purchase the dress at?


----------



## platinum_girly

No, i won't where them together. The dress is for a wedding that i am attending so i might look a little odd, lol!
The dress is from Miss selfridge


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Thanks! Yea for a wedding the boots are a no go! Off to find Miss selfridge


----------



## bluejinx

platinum_girly said:


>



love those boots! and im glad to see you settled on the coral dress. i cant wait to see you wear it!


----------



## Spendaholic

My New Ebay Purchases. (both pictures from ebay listing)

*First* - Dark Orange V-Neck Long Sleeve Jumper By Next.





*Second* - Pink/Grey Flower Check Shirt/Blouse By Rocha John Rocha.


----------



## kelbell35

platinum_girly said:


>



Cute pieces, platinum_girly!  How is the quality of Miss Selfridge?  I always see cute things on their website but have been hesitant to order, because I am unsure of the quality.


----------



## platinum_girly

kelbell35 said:


> Cute pieces, platinum_girly! How is the quality of Miss Selfridge? I always see cute things on their website but have been hesitant to order, because I am unsure of the quality.


 
I love, love, love Miss selfridge! 

I would say the quality is kinda on par with Topshop. They are both a part of the Arcadia group and i think the quality and selection of pieces reflect that. Which is why i am unsure as to the differences in pricing. I can only assume that Topshop is that bit more expensive due to it's notoriety...

Hope that helps


----------



## bluekit

a few of what I've bought recently...


----------



## olidivia

True Religion Jeans purchased at outlet for $200

http://www.truereligionbrandjeans.com/store/productdetails.aspx?productid=3481&colorid=24122&sli=1


----------



## olidivia

True Religion Tank:

http://www.truereligionbrandjeans.c...p__Smokey_Quart/pd/c/1400/np/1400/p/3845.html

and this tank but in navy blue:


----------



## Samia

Bought this MbMJ dress yesterday


----------



## platinum_girly

Jumper:





And shoes:


----------



## materialgurl




----------



## KristyDarling

Jackie blouse by Elie Tahari:






Erika blouse, Alice by Temperley


----------



## schadenfreude13

DVF Sol Dress/Tunic


----------



## Spendaholic

I just purchase 2 Dark Blue Jeans off Ebay UK.


----------



## uhkiwi

platinum_girly said:


> And shoes:



where did you buy these? love tribute-inspired shoes


----------



## platinum_girly

uhkiwi said:


> where did you buy these? love tribute-inspired shoes


 
ASOS 

I have a feeling that they are all sold out now though...


----------



## Alejandroo

Don't have a pic but bought very nice brown leather gloves for winter.


----------



## c0uture

Wildfox Couture Skeleton Sweater.. So comfy, can't wait until it gets really cold in NYC to wear it!


----------



## Gerry

^^^^ And so perfect for Halloween,too! Cute.


----------



## c0uture

^ You're so right! Thank you


----------



## randr21

Got this Rag & bone jacket at saks ff, and it is so so soft and comfy, but can still be styled to look dressier.  can't hardly believe it's cotton!


----------



## 1DaySoon

Got these at the new Bloomingdales outlet in Virginia


----------



## platinum_girly

1DaySoon said:


> Got these at the new Bloomingdales outlet in Virginia


 
OOh adore both of these purchases


----------



## 1DaySoon

platinum_girly said:


> [/LIST]34968]OOh adore both of these purchases



Thanks hun!


----------



## WehoGemini

I feel mega-boring, but nice basics I guess....

-Equipment washed silk classic button down in white
-Joie "Luanne" silk dress in black
-Beyond Vintage wrap sweater in blk/wht


----------



## Straight-Laced

randr21 said:


> Got this Rag & bone jacket at saks ff, and it is so so soft and comfy, but can still be styled to look dressier.  can't hardly believe it's cotton!
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/785/6959/0478569594993/0478569594993R__ASTL_300x400.jpg




Love this!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

WehoGemini said:


> I feel mega-boring, but nice basics I guess....
> 
> -Equipment washed silk classic button down in white
> -Joie "Luanne" silk dress in black
> -Beyond Vintage wrap sweater in blk/wht




All lovely and so wearable *WehoGemini* - I buy lots of basics in black and white too  

Do you have any sizing advice for the Equipment button down blouse?  I sooo want one of those blouses


----------



## jellybebe

WehoGemini said:


> I feel mega-boring, but nice basics I guess....
> 
> -Equipment washed silk classic button down in white
> -Joie "Luanne" silk dress in black
> -Beyond Vintage wrap sweater in blk/wht


Everything you bought is gorgeous! I especially love the Joie dress.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## WehoGemini

Straight-Laced said:


> All lovely and so wearable *WehoGemini* - I buy lots of basics in black and white too
> 
> Do you have any sizing advice for the Equipment button down blouse? I sooo want one of those blouses


 

I am a size 0-2 and small-busted. I bought the size Small b/c it was the last one in white. Tried it on last night and it looks a bit sloppy. I like the oversize look, but there is too much fabric in the armpit area. So, I would say true to size, if on the bigger side a little.


----------



## WehoGemini

jellybebe said:


> Everything you bought is gorgeous! I especially love the Joie dress.


 

Thx! Wore the Joie last night. Feels like a nighty- great and seasonless. I do think Joie is a bit overpriced for what it is (especially since its so mass-produced), but this one is worth it.


----------



## purseinsanity

New Balenciaga Black Moto Jacket:






And one in Beige!


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity

Tweed jackets!

1) Plastic Island, black and silver:






2) Free People, "Autumn Colors"






3) Ann Taylor, Navy Blue:


----------



## purseinsanity

Boucle jacket:


----------



## Straight-Laced

WehoGemini said:


> I am a size 0-2 and small-busted. I bought the size Small b/c it was the last one in white. Tried it on last night and it looks a bit sloppy. I like the oversize look, but there is too much fabric in the armpit area. So, I would say true to size, if on the bigger side a little.




That's great - thanks for your help!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

purseinsanity said:


> New Balenciaga Black Moto Jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one in Beige!




Both GORGEOUS *purseinsanity*!!!  

The black is a classic, but the beige is stunning!!


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> All lovely and so wearable *WehoGemini* - I buy lots of basics in black and white too
> 
> Do you have any sizing advice for the Equipment button down blouse?  I sooo want one of those blouses


Depends on the style too. I have a signature blouse I believe and I had to size up on account of the bust area. Then I ordered a very similar blouse, the classic (I think), and the size up was literally massive. So the classic is TTS to a bit large and the signature is small.


----------



## celien88

purseinsanity said:


> Tweed jackets!
> 
> 1) Plastic Island, black and silver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Free People, "Autumn Colors"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Ann Taylor, Navy Blue:



Beautifull jackets!


----------



## purseinsanity

Straight-Laced said:


> Both GORGEOUS *purseinsanity*!!!
> 
> The black is a classic, but the beige is stunning!!


 

Thanks hon!


----------



## purseinsanity

celien88 said:


> Beautifull jackets!


 
   Thank you *celien*!


----------



## creditcardfire

PurseInsanity, those leather jackets are amazing. Wow. Love them.

Re: Equipment blouses - I have 2 and find they run large, too. Not super large but they definitely seem to be loose-fitting on purpose.


----------



## J_L33

purseinsanity said:


>


 

Hey...why did you buy two jackets that are exactly the same?


----------



## marina230

@purseinsanity, I am totally in love with all your jackets. You have a great sense of style. Enjoy them!
I just got two Royal Underground leather jackets (red and black), one silver Rachel Roy leather jacket, one DVF jacket. I am out of control and looking at yours does not help. I want more.
I have to remember I live in Miami...Miami....Miami.... It is part of my therapy. LOL


----------



## bluejinx

Not a big or exciting purchase, but - just got the Talula mittens from aritzia in black. 

http://www.aritzia.com/fashion/accessories/mittens-0

And from a little no name boutique I got a set of black white and grey woven mittens and matching scarf! 

I only wear mitts, not gloves and they have to have a matching scarf or I won't wear them. Its been 3 years since I found a great set of mittens and matching scarf! And I'm tired of my other two sets already! So I'm thrilled!


----------



## bluejinx

Double post! Sorry!


----------



## bluejinx

Stunning jackets!!! I am drooling all over my blackberry.  





purseinsanity said:


> New Balenciaga Black Moto Jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one in Beige!


----------



## chloegirl

I just purchased this at Nordstrom.com.  It seems like a casual top but with a unique twist.  Can't wait to get it!


----------



## lightinurlife

I'm so excited! I bought my first outfit from Nordstrom since 2008! I went from a size 18 to a size 6 so I didn't buy nice clothes for a while. Tell me what you think!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2997348?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=3142

my feet even shrunk!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3053948?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1167

but they fit more like skinny jeans not jeggings

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3132917?origin=category&resultback=6091

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3101721?origin=category&resultback=4901 

in black/gray

and I also got some fun and cheap $10 OVERSIZED sunglasses just because


----------



## keodi

anthropologie sweater jacket.
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=subCategory


----------



## lightinurlife

I love it! Great find!



keodi said:


> anthropologie sweater jacket.
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=subCategory


----------



## luv1218

*Lightinurlife*  congrats on the amazing weight loss!  And I love all of your choices from Nordies!  I may have to make a trip to my Nordies now after seeing your purchases!  I want to see some outfit pics then!  Congrats again!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Congrats lightinurlife!!!


----------



## Alexndra

It is worthing to here longtimes.


----------



## boxermomof2

lightinurlife, congrats on the weight loss! I love your choices!

I purchased this jacket in green from AE.com

http://www.ae.com/web/browse/product.jsp?catId=cat4260032&productId=0382_1209


----------



## airborne

*purseinsanity as always!
*


----------



## BasketballCourt

I just got my order from Urban Outfitters 

This (in grey)  

and this (in green) 

I'm due to receive these tops in the mail from Anthro soon:
This (in moss)

and this (in purple)


----------



## intheevent

its been a while - i'm on a budget 

I picked up a plaid cape and a shearling"ish" vest at zara


----------



## juicyincouture

hmm quite a few things...a grey knitted sweater, black long sleeved shirt with silver stripes, blue/red plaid blazer w shoulder pads, grey mickey mouse sweatshirt, all vintage, black/grey tie dye skinnies by bdg, medium wash bootcut jeans by cult...i will take pics when i can.


----------



## platinum_girly

Corset jeans:






Knee boots:





Pocahontas earrings:





AA henley top:





Riding boots:


----------



## sara09

platinum_girly, can I ask where are the riding boots from? Very cute!


----------



## hermesugo

I was just about to ask the same question! Those riding boots are real nice!


----------



## nillacobain

A nude jersey cardigan from H&M.


----------



## platinum_girly

The boots are from H&M


----------



## nillacobain

^They are cute. I didn't see them yesterday though. Let us know if they are comfy please ... I had a pair of H&M espadrillles two years ago: they were cute but totally feet killers.


----------



## platinum_girly

Just waiting for them to arrive, i ordered online. But i will of course report back


----------



## KristyDarling

Silk dress by Anlo:





Top by Three Dots:


----------



## airborne

two thumbs up! i wanted this cape but they only had it in a large...really nice tho



intheevent said:


> its been a while - i'm on a budget
> 
> I picked up a plaid cape and a shearling"ish" vest at zara


----------



## bnjj

Silk Blouse - Banana Republic:





Silk Blouse (pic does not show detail well) and scarf - Zara:










Tweed Jacket - Louben:





Coat - RW&Co.


----------



## kemina22

a red BCBG bandage skirt, I already had the tops:


----------



## divalicioust

*Miss Sixty faux leather jacket in gunmetal.*​


----------



## P.Y.T.

All from Zara.
The black leather pleated skirt is my favorite!














Mod pics


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Barbie Generations of Dreams tee


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I want that t-shirt!!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## KristyDarling

Just got these from the Nordstrom Half-Yearly sale:

Stuart Weitzman Dunkirk Boots:





Trouve corset knit tunic:


----------



## bluejinx

^love the tunic!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

annemerrick said:


> ^^^I want that t-shirt!!


 
After a year of searching, one popped up on ebay. Brand new with tag...I jumped on it

Just bought this and yes I am lil obsessed with Barbie


----------



## foxyvox

I got a Ralph Lauren vintage preppy polo, I'm obsessed with long sleeves!


----------



## nillacobain

Oviesse skinny jeans!


----------



## eliza

Alexander Wang asymmetrical sweater in black. So excited for its arrival!







Vera Wang Lavender Label black flats:


----------



## shoebuyer37

P.Y.T. said:


> All from Zara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pics


LOVE everything!!!  Especially the elbow sleeve dress...too bad there is no Zara in Charlotte


----------



## k*d

Awesome Zara haul, P.Y.T.!

Got this from Etsy:


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Very nice K*d
@shoebuyer73 -love everything! may I ask where did you buy your purchases from??


----------



## .jourdyn.

*KristyDarling*: love the boots & tunic!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Thanks, Jourdyn! 

k*d -- that dress is amazing! I love the mustard color. may I ask who the Etsy seller is?


----------



## k*d

Thanks P.Y.T.!

KristyDarling - It's from Kate Towers.


----------



## DisCo

P.Y.T. said:


> All from Zara.
> The black leather pleated skirt is my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pics



That dress looks amazing on you! Can't wait to see the looks you'll come up with the leather pleated skirt! Are the tights from Zara too?


----------



## DisCo

KristyDarling said:


> Silk dress by Anlo:
> g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/anloj/anloj2015611529/anloj2015611529_p1_v1_m56577569832076058_347x683.jpg
> 
> Top by Three Dots:
> g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/three/three2004112799/three2004112799_p1_v1_m56577569832073642_347x683.jpg



The silk dress is beautiful!



divalicioust said:


> *Miss Sixty faux leather jacket in gunmetal.*​



I love this jacket!! I would get this too!


----------



## nillacobain

Wool Prisma (Max Mara group) suit, ebay find:





(seller's pic)


----------



## nillacobain

Massimo Dutti blazer, ebay find:





(seller's pic)


----------



## boyoverboard

Just bought my first Barbour jacket and I'm absolutely in love with it!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ordered this coat today from Nordstrom only $99 with free shipping!


----------



## HairandHeels77

Just bought the Treesje Metro Twist Crossbody!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

new stuff!!!  I also got 2 new juicy track suits!! I just need to take pics!
My Vizzini Purse!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

*shoppinghabbit* i love all your goodies!


----------



## hermesugo

Shoppinghabbit- Love that lace dress! very,very cute!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

Thanks!!!! I need to slow down on buying LOL


----------



## talldrnkofwater

PYT- i'm officially jealz of that zara leather skirt.  I want it but I fear it will be too short on me....I'm also jealz of the way your (no offense please) behind looks in that skirt.


----------



## platinum_girly

*shoppinghabbit* - i forgot to ask, may i enquire as to where you purchased that bag from? Thanks!


----------



## shoebuyer37

P.Y.T.- I meant that I love all YOUR purchases 
I don't have anything note-able for posting!


----------



## P.Y.T.

talldrnkofwater said:


> PYT- i'm officially jealz of that zara leather skirt. I want it but I fear it will be too short on me....I'm also jealz of the way your (no offense please) behind looks in that skirt.


*Aww, thanks mama! You should go ahead and try on the skirt! Ain't nothin' wrong with a short skirt....*


----------



## P.Y.T.

shoebuyer37 said:


> P.Y.T.- I meant that I love all YOUR purchases
> I don't have anything note-able for posting!


 *Thank you sooo much...*


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Just bought a Vince leather jacket...the pictures don't do it justice:





it can be worn in two ways









now I just need a Balenciaga bag to go with it


----------



## purselover328




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Cold

The DKNY leather jacket I got on sale at Neimans from $795 to $275.

The gray DKNY dress I got on sale from $160 to $35 at Bloomies

And the 7 For All Mankind Grey skinnies, I got for 20% off also at Bloomies


----------



## chloe_chanel

purselover328 said:


>



Love your outfit and the bag is TDF.  

I used to have one similar to that one.


----------



## kdo

great leather jackets and boots, ladies!


----------



## P.Y.T.

MademoiselleXO said:


> Just bought a Vince leather jacket...the pictures don't do it justice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it can be worn in two ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I just need a Balenciaga bag to go with it


*Very cute!*


----------



## bnjj

I just ordered these from ASOS (nevered ordered from them before - hope their sizes fit me).

Blouse:






Helena makes them look so good, I needed a pair:


----------



## Tasi

I bought this Burberry jacket for Fall and this Bench jacket for Winter.


----------



## annemerrick

A few secondhand purchases.....

Japanese brand pants.....$6.50
Vintage dress- $20
jewelled blazer- $5
J.Crew blazer- $6.50


----------



## chloe_chanel

^^ Really like the J. Crew blazer


----------



## Gerry

anne, do your friends tell you that they never see you in the same outfit twice??? Your closet must be groaning! I understand ,me too, kinda. But I would sure like to move that Buffalo Exchange down to my area!! It is very regional, right?


----------



## annemerrick

^^^It is groaning!!  That is correct.  But it is constantly in transition.  For example...there is a dress that I want at Buffalo Exchange.  To get it, I will have to trade 5-6 items that are currently in my closet.  The degree of how much I love something is always being "weighed".  But I definitely have too much stuff.  It is a problem!


----------



## KristyDarling

Got some nice basics.....

Bop Basics fedora:






Velvet Uli skirt:





Splendid thermal top:





Nathan wrap by Line:





Zip henley by LinQ:


----------



## Mia Bella

I just bought this Robert Rodriguez belt...it's so cool! I hope it fits.


----------



## am2022

Mia .. this looks amazing!!!
post pics right away!


Mia Bella said:


> I just bought this Robert Rodriguez belt...it's so cool! I hope it fits.


----------



## sweetfacespout

KristyDarling said:


> Got some nice basics.....
> 
> Bop Basics fedora:
> g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/bopaa/bopaa2027515724/bopaa2027515724_p2_v1_m56577569832011656_347x683.jpg
> 
> Velvet Uli skirt:
> g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/velve/velve2061212867/velve2061212867_p1_v1_m56577569831994157_347x683.jpg
> 
> Splendid thermal top:
> g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/splen/splen2099113655/splen2099113655_p1_v1_m56577569832086794_347x683.jpg
> 
> Nathan wrap by Line:
> 67.215.227.233/images/p/n/z/LINX-WO134_V1.jpg
> 
> Zip henley by LinQ:
> 67.215.227.234/images/p/n/z/LINQ-WS170_V1.jpg


Love it, especially the Nathan wrap. 

Side note: Did anyone of you realize that the model wearing the henley by LinQ used to be on the city? Her name is Allie.


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> Mia .. this looks amazing!!!
> post pics right away!



You can bet I will *ama*!


----------



## platinum_girly

sweetfacespout said:


> Side note: Did anyone of you realize that the model wearing the henley by LinQ used to be on the city? Her name is Allie.


 
Yep i also noticed that a few months ago when browsing on Revolve


----------



## shoppinghabbit

I bought it from www.vizzinionline.com - she's a new designer! LOVE HER BAGS!!!!!!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

shoppinghabbit said:


> I bought it from www.vizzinionline.com - she's a new designer! LOVE HER BAGS!!!!!!



platinum_girly this was to you on the gold bag I bought!


----------



## Mia Bella

Uh oh!! I bought more goodies.  

I had my previous purchase ---> (http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...clothing-purchase-577479-51.html#post17185767) in mind when buying these dresses. I hope they work out!


----------



## KristyDarling

*Mia Bella,* those dresses will be GORGEOUS with your new belt! 

*Sweetfacespout* -- thank you for the compliment! The Line wrap sweater arrived today and it is beautiful!  And no, I didn't know about that model being a former The City cast member! She is my least fave model on Revolve though -- she always looks so angry and mean and there's something off about her facial bone structure. 

Here is my last, hopefully FINAL purchase for a couple of months. I do not need any more clothes and my dresser and closet are packed full!

Just ordered these Robert Rodriguez Biker leather and knit pants, from Nordie's. I noticed 'em on the Nordie's web site this morning (must be a brand new item) and at $297, I grabbed it. $297 is steep but not bad compared to other leather pants because there's a decent amount of leather on this version and amazingly it's under $400! As of this morning, they still had every size. As of this evening, 2 and 4 are sold out! It's gonna go quick!


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> *Mia Bella,* those dresses will be GORGEOUS with your new belt!
> 
> Robert Rodriguez Biker leather and knit pants, from Nordie's:
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/3/_6192963.jpg



Thanks *Kristy*!! Love all your pieces, especially that fedora and wrap sweater AND I am dying over your RR leather pants  You seriously have to share mod pics when they arrive!!! So hot!!


*BTW*, this is a general statement, but when I tell my friends that I buy most of my clothing online they think I am absolutely insane! The fact that I can't touch it or try it on and if I hate it I have to mail it back....

That's why I love tPF, because we're all on the same page. We understand that some of the best fashion finds are from ONLINE and we're not afraid to go for it!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Ain't that the truth, Mia Bella!! I'm the only one of my friends who shops exclusively 100% online, and they think I'm nuts! I just can't do brick-and-mortar...it's too exhausting to pick through racks and racks of things that don't interest me in search of that ONE item that is compelling. Much faster and easier to simply scroll and click while sitting in my comfy chair!  Totally worth the trade-off of having to pack returns for shipping back!


----------



## platinum_girly

shoppinghabbit said:


> platinum_girly this was to you on the gold bag I bought!


 
Oh boo, they do not ship outside of the US...Thankyou anyway babe, it is a stunning bag, enjoy 

PS- have any mod shots to share with us?


----------



## Nieners

7 for all skinny jeans


----------



## shoppinghabbit

platinum_girly said:


> Oh boo, they do not ship outside of the US...Thankyou anyway babe, it is a stunning bag, enjoy
> 
> PS- have any mod shots to share with us?



As soon as it comes in I will post some!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

just got these today


----------



## Spendaholic

November wins on Ebay, (all pictures from ebay sellers)

Green V-Neck Jumper BNWT by Next.






Taupe Mock Shirt-Jumper by Next.





Orange V-Neck Front & Back Batwing Sleeve Jumper by Next.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> *Mia Bella,* those dresses will be GORGEOUS with your new belt!
> 
> *Sweetfacespout* -- thank you for the compliment! The Line wrap sweater arrived today and it is beautiful!  And no, I didn't know about that model being a former The City cast member! She is my least fave model on Revolve though -- she always looks so angry and mean and there's something off about her facial bone structure.
> 
> Here is my last, hopefully FINAL purchase for a couple of months. I do not need any more clothes and my dresser and closet are packed full!
> 
> Just ordered these Robert Rodriguez Biker leather and knit pants, from Nordie's. I noticed 'em on the Nordie's web site this morning (must be a brand new item) and at $297, I grabbed it. $297 is steep but not bad compared to other leather pants because there's a decent amount of leather on this version and amazingly it's under $400! As of this morning, they still had every size. As of this evening, 2 and 4 are sold out! It's gonna go quick!
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/3/_6192963.jpg



Beautiful buys as usual! I agree about that Revolve model. She is so annoying for some reason but they put her in everything! And they keep putting her in a S when she should wear an XS, which throws some of the sizing off for me.


----------



## Bubsy

Spendaholic said:


> Orange V-Neck Front & Back Batwing Sleeve Jumper by Next.


Loving this


----------



## platinum_girly

Last 3 purchases:


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^The last set of boots are gorgeous! Do you mind me asking where you ordered them from or got them from??


----------



## Mia Bella

Here's my Robert Rodriguez corset belt and Soft Joie dress (the tag's sticking out on the last one ) Fun!


----------



## *want it all*

*Mia Bella, *that's a great outfit (despite the tag mishap).    I think I have those shoes...well, not really...they're in transit.    IDK if they will be keepers since I don't usually do ankle straps.  I'm not as leggy as you are so cutting off my leg line might make me look stumpy.  :shame:  Bet you need quite the loooong inseam for pants/jeans...LUCKY!


----------



## platinum_girly

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^The last set of boots are gorgeous! Do you mind me asking where you ordered them from or got them from??


 
No problem babe, they are H&M


----------



## francyFG

I just bought a Marni dress off Yoox. I'm already having buyer's remorse since I bought 2 other dresses yesterday :shame: and I'm on a ban. But you know, it was a deal


----------



## KristyDarling

FrancyFG --- that is the STORY OF MY LIFE!! I love clothes but feel guilty with every single purchase because I don't truly NEED anything that I buy. I'm addicted!! 

Mia Bella -- that outfit is SUBLIME and the belt is perfect!!! (very versatile accessory!) I'm so envious of your height and long legs. I would sooo love to be able to wear ankle strap shoes but they make my short legs look even stumpier. You're so lucky that you can wear literally anything you want and look amazing!  Are you or were you ever a model?


----------



## creditcardfire

This Thakoon jacket just now from Shopbop (YAY for sales, I got the $500 off because I also bought a sweater):


----------



## Mia Bella

*creditcardfire*, that Thakoon coat is gorg!



*want it all* said:


> *Mia Bella, *that's a great outfit (despite the tag mishap).    I think I have those shoes...well, not really...they're in transit. IDK if they will be keepers since I don't usually do ankle straps.  I'm not as leggy as you are so cutting off my leg line might make me look stumpy.  :shame:  Bet you need quite the loooong inseam for pants/jeans...LUCKY!



Aw thank you!  You'll be surprised with the Kikis, they'll prop you up just right and make your legs look nice and lean as well. I hope that you like them and do share some mod pics when they arrive!




KristyDarling said:


> Mia Bella -- that outfit is SUBLIME and the belt is perfect!!! (very versatile accessory!) I'm so envious of your height and long legs. I would sooo love to be able to wear ankle strap shoes but they make my short legs look even stumpier. You're so lucky that you can wear literally anything you want and look amazing!  Are you or were you ever a model?



Thank you dear Kristy!  I wish I could wear everything! I'm sure there are a ton of things that you can wear that I could never pull off.  And yes I do model and have since I was 17. It was this or basketball and well, I can't wear fab heels playing basketball.  I bet if you tried on my Kikis (shoes in the pic) they'd look fab on you!

PS: Don't forget to share your smoking hot RR leather pants when they arrive! I'm excited to see those.


----------



## Dabyachunv

This Lavender top from New York and Company, on sale too!  
It's silk overlay on cotton.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Coat splurge - BP navy coat that converts into a cropped jacket


----------



## Straight-Laced

PRETTY top *dabyachunv* - love the colour on you  

Congrats on your Thakoon jacket *creditcardfire*!!!  Love it


----------



## platinum_girly

Dabyachunv said:


> This Lavender top from New York and Company, on sale too!
> It's silk overlay on cotton.


 
Gorgeous, love it!


----------



## *want it all*

Mia Bella said:


> You'll be surprised with the Kikis, they'll prop you up just right and make your legs look nice and lean as well. I hope that you like them and do share some mod pics when they arrive!


Okay, I hope I'll be pleasantly surprised.    LOL, you want me to post mod shots after you posted your leggy pics?    Oh, I sure don't foresee that happening!    I'll return to the thread to report how I like the shoes though.


----------



## jellybebe

Dabyachunv said:


> This Lavender top from New York and Company, on sale too!
> It's silk overlay on cotton.



So pretty!


----------



## Dabyachunv

Straight-Laced, platinum_girly,  jellybebe-  THANK YOU!!!

I hope some of you pick it up!


----------



## P.Y.T.

BCBG Maxazria detail leather moto jacket


----------



## francyFG

KristyDarling said:


> FrancyFG --- that is the STORY OF MY LIFE!! I love clothes but feel guilty with every single purchase because I don't truly NEED anything that I buy. I'm addicted!!


 
The dress turned out to be too big so I'm returning it. My guilty feelings are gone!


----------



## nillacobain

Black wool "tailored" coat!  I already wore it this morning and it is soooo warm!


----------



## KristyDarling

I've been on a loooong search for the perfect fedora and keep striking out. Hopefully this is it!

Eugenia Kim Maxine Fedora:


----------



## chloe_chanel

^^ That's hot!


----------



## jellybebe

I have been waiting and waiting for this Rebecca Taylor parka to go on sale all season, now I finally grabbed it. Hopefully it won't be too cold to wear it, I am so excited!


----------



## Mia Bella

P.Y.T. said:


> BCBG Maxazria detail leather moto jacket



GORGEOUS jacket! 



KristyDarling said:


> I've been on a loooong search for the perfect fedora and keep striking out. Hopefully this is it!
> 
> Eugenia Kim Maxine Fedora:
> g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/eugen/eugen2024512867/eugen2024512867_p1_v1_m56577569832091362_347x683.jpg
> g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/eugen/eugen2024512867/eugen2024512867_p3_v1_m56577569832091363_254x500.jpg



Ooo tres chic, Kristy. I love it!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## KristyDarling

Chloe_chanel and Mia Bella -- thank you so much! I can't wait to get my hat in the mail!

Jellybebe -- beautiful coat! 

platinum_girly -- love your latest purchases! That wing pendant is SO beautiful! Love the suede OTKs too!


----------



## KristyDarling

Sigh, I have been on a tear. Must. Stop. But I couldn't resist the NAP sale!  I told DH these are his Xmas gifts to me:

DVF Mademoiselle silk-chiffon dress:





Alice By Temperley, Erika blouse. Looks frumpy here but will be great for work....or edgy'ed up with skinny cargoes:





Ksubi striped leggings:





Vince wool silk-blend sweater in olive green:


----------



## jellybebe

OMG that DVF dress is absolutely gorgeous! Isn't it nice that you did all the shopping for your DH?


----------



## Mia Bella

I was just at Net-A-Porter doing a little shopping and as I was about to check out, one of my pieces (the one I wanted the most) became *sold out* even though it was in my shopping cart! And it was only for 15 minutes-ish. I mean, seriously?! WTF NAP?! I said screw it and closed the window but came back and got the skinnies in a size up from the original pair. Come to find out they run BIG so now I know I'm effed even before getting my package. I really hate NAP right now. I shouldn't have gone back.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ That's the thing about NAP. I really hate how items can get snatched right out of your cart even while you're still active and clicking around on the site! Grrrrr. I feel your pain!


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ That's the thing about NAP. I really hate how items can get snatched right out of your cart even while you're still active and clicking around on the site! Grrrrr. I feel your pain!



Oh so it's a consistent problem?? I thought it was because of all the Sale stuff going down. That's so stupid, I can't even.... I hope you didn't miss out on anything too fab!

It's a good thing that I just finished sending them a very livid complaint then :

"I had an item in my shopping cart for 15 minutes and when I started checking out the item became sold out. That's ridiculous!!!! I then closed the window with the intent to never come back to your site again but I caved and ordered the same pants a size up, which I fear may be too large now. 

I can't believe I'm recommending this as it's just good business practice, but there should be a lock on items in shopping carts for a certain amount of time. If I knew initially that items in my cart weren't actually mine I wouldn't have shopped at NAP. I'm not interested in having my items become a free-for-all at the drop of a hat. 

Thanks but no thanks."


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ You go, girl!!! That is very good feedback.


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> ^^ You go, girl!!! That is very good feedback.



  NAP is pretty whack for being a high-end boutique website. Makes me love Shopbop even more.


----------



## platinum_girly

*Mia Bella* :urock:


----------



## Mia Bella

platinum_girly said:


> *Mia Bella* :urock:



Awww. :urock: too, babycakes!


Seriously, if NAP was a physical being I would have socked it right in its stupid face for ruining 1 hour of my day.


----------



## platinum_girly

Mia Bella said:


> Awww. :urock: too, babycakes!
> 
> 
> Seriously, if NAP was a physical being I would have socked it right in its stupid face for ruining 1 hour of my day.


 
 and we seriously wouldn't blame you if you did. How dare they deprive one of our girls from getting a much needed shopping fix by not temporarily removing the item from sale whilst you had it in your cart? Pfft! 

I had it happen once before (can't remember which website) but it was infuriating because i remember that they had a deal on (spend blah amount and recieve free shipping) so i had added the item that i REALLY wanted to my cart and was just browsing quickly for something else to up the total in order to get free shipping. I literally clicked on my cart and went to check out not 10 minutes later and the item that i really wanted was gone and i was left with the top up purchase that was neither here nor there... :censor:


----------



## Straight-Laced

I was so excited about this pretty lace dress but the particular nude tone totally washes me out = BLEH   

Back it goes


----------



## roussel

I got this Gryphon Timeless Trench in military green (more like dark khaki/olive) and I love it!


----------



## *want it all*

Mia Bella said:


> You'll be surprised with the Kikis, they'll prop you up just right and make your legs look nice and lean as well. I hope that you like them and do share some mod pics when they arrive!


Update: well, I have no Kikis.    I was sent the wrong pair...I rec'd a pair of wedge _boots _instead of the wedge pumps!  ush:  The company is giving me free FedEx 2-day shipping as a consolation.  I guess I'll report back in a couple of days re: the pair.  Siiiiiiiigh.  

*Mia Bella, *that is one of my biggest peeves...when stuff you put in your cart gets snatched right out!    Ugh!  I'm sorry that happened to you.   

*KristyDarling: *I really like that Vince sweater, and *roussel*: that is one fab trench!


----------



## Mia Bella

platinum_girly said:


> and we seriously wouldn't blame you if you did. *How dare they deprive one of our girls from getting a much needed shopping fix by not temporarily removing the item from sale whilst you had it in your cart? Pfft! *
> 
> I had it happen once before (can't remember which website) but it was infuriating because i remember that they had a deal on (spend blah amount and recieve free shipping) so i had added the item that i REALLY wanted to my cart and was just browsing quickly for something else to up the total in order to get free shipping. I literally clicked on my cart and went to check out not 10 minutes later and the item that i really wanted was gone and i was left with the top up purchase that was neither here nor there...



:lolots: Seriously!

Bummer that it's happened to you too (and obviously many others). I'm done with NAP!



*want it all* said:


> Update: well, I have no Kikis.    I was sent the wrong pair...I rec'd a pair of wedge _boots _instead of the wedge pumps!  ush:  The company is giving me free FedEx 2-day shipping as a consolation.  I guess I'll report back in a couple of days re: the pair.  Siiiiiiiigh.
> 
> *Mia Bella, *that is one of my biggest peeves...when stuff you put in your cart gets snatched right out!    Ugh!  I'm sorry that happened to you.



Oh no that bites! They should have given you free Fed-Ex OVERNIGHT. That's ridiculous. Nothing worse than waiting for a package and then being disappointed in it, especially if it's not even what you ordered.  Definitely report back! I'd love to share in your excitement!


----------



## kat99

Roussel, love the trench!

I got this fur parka:


----------



## Flip88

Kat - the parka looks so warm and cozy - congratulations - very nice.


----------



## kat99

Flip88 said:


> Kat - the parka looks so warm and cozy - congratulations - very nice.




Thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Another Peuterey,it's soo cold here


----------



## einseine

Evening dress for this coming party season!


----------



## bnjj

That dress is really pretty.


----------



## cbrooke

Love that 2nd jacket!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

chester_c said:


> I have ordered few items from verseau before and finally recieved them


I love the first jacket - especialy all the zippers!


----------



## Mia Bella

Free People Weeping Willow dress w/ my LD Tuttle Shaper boots





Joie Takala Splatter Paint Dress


----------



## einseine

bnjj said:


> That dress is really pretty.


 
*bnjj*, thank you for your kind words! Now I have to purchase a bag that perfectly matches this dress!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## lorihmatthews

I just got this fabulous Tory Burch coat in the mail. It's so beautiful in person and was 50% off! Original price was $795.


----------



## TheKittyTheCat

Mia Bella said:


> Free People Weeping Willow dress w/ my LD Tuttle Shaper boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joie Takala Splatter Paint Dress


 
Gorgeous boots!


----------



## cbrooke

Mia Bella said:


> Free People Weeping Willow dress w/ my LD Tuttle Shaper boots


 
OH MY those boots!!!!  I think I must have them


----------



## Mia Bella

Gigi LV said:


> Gorgeous boots!



Thank you! 



cbrooke said:


> OH MY those boots!!!!  I think I must have them



Here are some more mods I took when I got them: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...g-buy-1-pair-what-636062-13.html#post17288651

I got mine on sale at Shirise. ShopBop carries them (though currently low on inventory from their sale) and hopefully their stock replenishes. The color of mine is called Vapor and they come in black too. 

http://www.shopbop.com/shaper-over-...D=2534374302050789&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize


----------



## bnjj

Love that splatter paint dress, Mia.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got this JS Coat in Sand... love it, its so comfortable is so cute on!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3118337?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0


----------



## KristyDarling

After 95% of my recent purchases ended up NOT working out, I consoled myself by getting Shopbop to pricematch this lovely shrug/cardie by Ports 1961. Regular price is $625 but Nordstrom's was carrying it for $374 so Shopbop matched!  I wanted something cape-like but not quite, with lots of freedom in the sleeves. I also have way too many neutral-colored knits, so this totally fit the bill:


----------



## Vinyl

Blazer & coat from Urban Outfitters.  Dress from ASOS.  Hope they all fit!!


----------



## Mia Bella

bnjj said:


> Love that splatter paint dress, Mia.



Thanks doll!


----------



## kdo

Alexander Wang Overlay Shorts, worn two ways!


----------



## Gerry

OOOOOHHHH, Shorts look super cute on you!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Went a bit mad in H&M:













^I will wear the above for just lounging around the house...










^I am mad on flat thigh boots at the minute


----------



## kdo

Thanks, *Gerry!!*

*platinum - * love the ruffle shirt!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thanks babe. I just realised that delivery isn't until 31/12...I wanted it for Christmas {{weeps}}


----------



## *want it all*

Oh *Mia Bella*, those new purchases are lovely!!!!!!    Incidentally, it was too late for me to receive the Kiki wedges!!!!!!    When they tried to charge my cc for the purchase and FedEx it to me via 2 day express, my size was OOS!!!!  I am so mad about it, even though I was questioning whether the pr would make me look stumpy (due to the ankle straps).  Ugh, it's the principle of it all!    They're the ones who sent me the flippin' wrong shoes to begin with!  UGHHHHHHHHHHH!

*KristyDarling*: I really like the color and shape of the cardi...unfortunately for me, the length would overwhelm me, I think.  I'd probably have to get something like that altered.  ush:

*kdo*: What would you advise re: sizing for your lovely shorts (given what you usually wear in US sizes)?


----------



## kdo

**want it all**- I usually wear US 2/4 and I got the AW in 4 and it fits perfectly.  I was a bit worried since I've read that some of his RTW runs small.  Thankfully it fits.


----------



## ninja_please

kat99 said:


> Roussel, love the trench!
> 
> I got this fur parka:
> 
> 4.singer22.net/static/products/images/22710.jpg



I'm considering getting this! Modeling pics?


----------



## *want it all*

kdo said:


> **want it all**- I usually wear US 2/4 and I got the AW in 4 and it fits perfectly.  I was a bit worried since I've read that some of his RTW runs small.  Thankfully it fits.


Thank you, *kdo*.  I don't think I'll get it then.  I see a US 2 avail, and I'm usually a 2 across the board (unless the bottoms are waaaay vanity sized...I have a couple of stray US 0 shorts, but those are the exceptions rather than the rule).  If AW is known to run small, then I don't want to risk getting a sz 2.  Tight shorts are a big fashion don't for me.  I guess I'll keep my eyes peeled for a 4.  Thanks again!


----------



## kdo

^sure, no problem!  I'll keep my eyes peeled for you too.


----------



## hermesugo

Platinum- I love the blue set you got, the color is amazing, and the ruffle top and boots are real nice too, something I would totally pick up myself!


----------



## KristyDarling

*want it all* said:


> *KristyDarling*: I really like the color and shape of the cardi...unfortunately for me, the length would overwhelm me, I think.  I'd probably have to get something like that altered.  ush:



I have the same concern! (I'm only 5'2") The product description said it was 29" long, but that clearly looks WAY longer than that. It should arrive by Friday so I'll know then whether it's a keeper.


----------



## *want it all*

kdo said:


> ^sure, no problem!  I'll keep my eyes peeled for you too.


Thanks so much!    You're a peach!  



KristyDarling said:


> I have the same concern! (I'm only 5'2") The product description said it was 29" long, but that clearly looks WAY longer than that. It should arrive by Friday so I'll know then whether it's a keeper.


Oh my gosh, you are completely right, the cardi looks WAAAAAAY lengthier than 29"!    At least you got it from shopbop...free returns!    I hope you don't have to go that route though...we'll keep our fingers crossed for a keeper!


----------



## Mia Bella

*want it all* said:


> Oh *Mia Bella*, those new purchases are lovely!!!!!!    Incidentally, it was too late for me to receive the Kiki wedges!!!!!!    When they tried to charge my cc for the purchase and FedEx it to me via 2 day express, my size was OOS!!!!  I am so mad about it, even though I was questioning whether the pr would make me look stumpy (due to the ankle straps).  Ugh, it's the principle of it all!    They're the ones who sent me the flippin' wrong shoes to begin with!  UGHHHHHHHHHHH!



Oh no!  Ugh, that is so irritating, I'm sorry hon! If it's any consolation they have the Kikis at DSW now and they have both black AND tan. http://www.dsw.com/shoe/matiko+kiki+wedge+pump?prodId=219172&productRef=SEARCH

If you're super worried about the ankle band chopping you up you can get the tan which would elongate your legs more than anything! Or you could get both and return one to your local DSW too!


----------



## *want it all*

*^ Mia Bella*, you're too cute, but guess what...DSW is the one who f-ed up my order to begin with!!!!!  :censor:  At the time, the black pair was avail in my sz (a 7), and now it's sold out!   DSW contacted me and told me they've reserved a 7 in the tan color for me, and I have to tell them yay or nay.   I suppose at this point I have nothing to lose.  I'm not completely sold on tan (I don't like to baby things too much, and this color looks as though it'd be hard to keep clean), but to satisfy my curiosity as to how the Kikis would look on me, I might as well have DSW ship the pair out.


----------



## Mia Bella

*want it all* said:


> *^ Mia Bella*, you're too cute, but guess what...DSW is the one who f-ed up my order to begin with!!!!!  :censor:  At the time, the black pair was avail in my sz (a 7), and now it's sold out!   DSW contacted me and told me they've reserved a 7 in the tan color for me, and I have to tell them yay or nay.   I suppose at this point I have nothing to lose.  I'm not completely sold on tan (I don't like to baby things too much, and this color looks as though it'd be hard to keep clean), but to satisfy my curiosity as to how the Kikis would look on me, I might as well have DSW ship the pair out.



OHH!! I thought you went through Moxsie originally, that's where I got mine.  They're currently out of stock of the black but they always replenish *very* quickly. If/when you get the tan Kikis and love them you should check back at http://www.moxsie.com for the black ones. I also have a coupon code for them too: dailycandy 

It gave me 25% off a couple months ago and gave someone 20% off the other day, but it definitely works! Again, so sorry that had to happen to you.


----------



## platinum_girly

hermesugo said:


> Platinum- I love the blue set you got, the color is amazing, and the ruffle top and boots are real nice too, something I would totally pick up myself!


 
I just think for the prices then the H&M sweats are great for lounging around the house, super cute and kinda VS inspired 

I was on the fence about the ruffle top, because it had no description of the colour so i can't quite tell if it is pink or beige (or a mixture of both) What do you think? I ordered anyways as it is on sale, but i just looked and it will be delivered 13/12, couple more days of waiting anxiously


----------



## charel

got a new distress jeans from Terranova and a denim sorts...


----------



## Luv n bags

My new Christian Louboutin Yolanda spikes with some cool leather pants I just picked up


----------



## *want it all*

Mia Bella said:


> OHH!! I thought you went through Moxsie originally, that's where I got mine.  They're currently out of stock of the black but they always replenish *very* quickly. If/when you get the tan Kikis and love them you should check back at http://www.moxsie.com for the black ones. I also have a coupon code for them too: dailycandy
> 
> It gave me 25% off a couple months ago and gave someone 20% off the other day, but it definitely works! Again, so sorry that had to happen to you.


LOL, yeah, the crappy mixup happened at DSW...not moxsie, but thank you for the information (including the codes)!  I got the Kikis for quite the bargain (less than $80), and the tan pair will be shipped with that price point.   I got the DSW agent to run a nationwide search for me for the black pair now (usually the system will only do a 100 mile radius from where you live).  It'll take 3-4 business days to see if anything pops up, though considering the crapola luck I've been having with this company, it'll probably be a full week before I hear back.   

Guess what, too...my tan pair that was supposed to get a free upgrade w/2 day shipping?  Yeah, that was f-ed up, too!  I just received the email tracking info, and the warehouse staff shipped it via regular shipping, and it'll be here approximately DEC 17th.


----------



## Omaha_2072

Guess Knit Boyfriend Stretch Blazer. 

Although I'm already slightly worried about the sizing...:wondering


----------



## .jourdyn.

*Omaha*: Cute blazer!

*tigertrixie*: Love the Louboutins!


----------



## hermesugo

I would say it was more pink than beige...it will go great with those boots I reckon! Can't wait to see what it looks like when you get it! I may have to keep an eye out for it at H&M next time I am there.




platinum_girly said:


> I just think for the prices then the H&M sweats are great for lounging around the house, super cute and kinda VS inspired
> 
> I was on the fence about the ruffle top, because it had no description of the colour so i can't quite tell if it is pink or beige (or a mixture of both) What do you think? I ordered anyways as it is on sale, but i just looked and it will be delivered 13/12, couple more days of waiting anxiously


----------



## platinum_girly

hermesugo said:


> I would say it was more pink than beige...it will go great with those boots I reckon! Can't wait to see what it looks like when you get it! I may have to keep an eye out for it at H&M next time I am there.


 
I was thinking that it was more pink too, damn H&M with their lack of colour descriptions, haha. But yeah- i figured it would go with the boots also, now i just need to figure out the rest of the outfit


----------



## c0uture

I just ordered this sweater from Bloomingdales.com, Originally $98, Got it for $69 w/ shipping


----------



## jeli

Vince Stadium Coat from Shopbop - surprisingly really warm!


----------



## purse collector

c0uture said:


> I just ordered this sweater from Bloomingdales.com, Originally $98, Got it for $69 w/ shipping



Cute sweater! Who makes it?


----------



## c0uture

purse collector said:


> Cute sweater! Who makes it?



Thanks! A brand named Aqua. They make pretty cute sweaters.


----------



## sweetfacespout

c0uture said:


> Thanks! A brand named Aqua. They make pretty cute sweaters.


I love your sweater too, it looks so chic yet comfy. Aqua is a Bloomingdale's only brand, isn't it?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sweaters I've been wanting for ages finally on sale!!!  

Burberry Prorsum. . .








. . . and Valentino slash sleeve sweater


----------



## shesnochill

Sigh, as much as I try to deny it, Forever 21 has some good stuff for a great price! Got these 3 items + 2 rings today ​


----------



## shesnochill

All under $20  Except for the heels, they were $22.50!


----------



## shesnochill

Oops! 1 more! H&M Faux Fur Neck Piece


----------



## c0uture

sweetfacespout said:


> I love your sweater too, it looks so chic yet comfy. Aqua is a Bloomingdale's only brand, isn't it?



Thank You! I think Nordstrom carries Aqua too, but I'm not 100% sure. Some stuff are labeled "Bloomingdales Exclusive" on the website though.


----------



## c0uture

Ordered this sweater from Bloomingdales.com last night. BCBGeneration, Originally $98, got it for $39.20 + shipping


----------



## razorkiss58

A pair of rich & skinny jeans off amazon 70% off plus I used a 50$ gift card work gave me and came out to 9$!!!



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004AH5M20?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1


----------



## LoveMyMarc

anna - Love the tops from F21!!


Yesterday, I ordered these from Urban Outfitters! I wish they'd ship out already, lol.


----------



## wildcherry21

MBMJ Aurora Dress from Gilt


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love cashmere


----------



## sweetfacespout

^love the cashmere cardigan!

my latest purchases:











I got a jacket and a fur wrap too, I'll post modeling pics tomorrow or so. (I'm in my pjyamas right now so no modeling pics on my lazy sunday lol  )


----------



## platinum_girly

^Oh wow i am soooo jealous!!! I really need that Miu Miu in my life! Congrats babe


----------



## sara09

*sweetfacespout*, love your miu mius! Which colour your Bow is?


----------



## PHENOMENON

Zara blouse


----------



## sweetfacespout

platinum_girly said:


> ^Oh wow i am soooo jealous!!! I really need that Miu Miu in my life! Congrats babe


Thaaanks 



sara09 said:


> *sweetfacespout*, love your miu mius! Which colour your Bow is?


aw thank you! The name of the colour is talco.


----------



## green.bee

a.p.c wool sweater with suede elbow patches. It has such a great blue-black color!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^

Great sweater *green.bee*!!!
Love the style and the colour/texture combination!


----------



## green.bee

Straight-Laced said:


> ^^
> 
> Great sweater *green.bee*!!!
> Love the style and the colour/texture combination!



Thank you *Straight-Laced *I fell for its simplicity.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

PHENOMENON said:


> Zara blouse


I love this blouse!!!!! Is there a way to purchase from the website?


----------



## hermesugo

Love this sweater!! I am so into elbow patches right now!




green.bee said:


> a.p.c wool sweater with suede elbow patches. It has such a great blue-black color!


----------



## Spendaholic

My New Clothing Purchase. (picture from ebay listing)

Next Grey Cardigan Scoop Neck Pleat Sleeve BNWT.


----------



## fromrussiawlove

floral tee from urban
reviews.urbanoutfitters.com/5309/143064/photo.jpg

theory sweater
g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/theor/theor2109531575/theor2109531575_p1_v1_m56577569832064843_254x500.jpg

mink pink mini dress

g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/minkp/minkp2007111218/minkp2007111218_p1_v1_m56577569832013856_254x500.jpg

and eyeing these pink gucci marola's.... 

images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/409/5673/0440956730673/0440956730673R_CLILAC_300x400.jpg


----------



## JLJRN

I just received this from Madewell (the poet blazer) and originally ordered it with the intent of returning it in order to get free shipping on a sale scarf.  But the blazer is so well made, cute and versatile that I can't resist keeping it!

http://www.madewell.com/browse/mult...older_id=2534374302024253&bmUID=1292841060062


----------



## French75

Hi there, I bought that Fendi dress (never bought such a dress before !! but it was such a crush...). I'm totally in  with the boots too...




__________________


----------



## Joke

^ that's such a great look!


----------



## hermesugo

Amazing!!!! 



French75 said:


> Hi there, I bought that Fendi dress (never bought such a dress before !! but it was such a crush...). I'm totally in  with the boots too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


----------



## flower71

green.bee said:


> a.p.c wool sweater with suede elbow patches. It has such a great blue-black color!


green.bee, I love APC, classic chic with a lil twist to it!I put that sweater as a must have when sales start! in light grey though!


----------



## stefvilla

Just purchased this Tibi jumpsuit from TheOutnet.com (my new favorite site) 
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/72985


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> Sweaters I've been wanting for ages finally on sale!!!
> 
> Burberry Prorsum. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and Valentino slash sleeve sweater


I love the BP sweater sooo much! Congrats Straight Laced, I do know you have my coveted shearling jacket too...Have you got a mod pic somewhere??


----------



## Mininana

I just got these two 7FAM silk tops at ruelala. I hope the black one fits it's one size larger than my usual size!!


----------



## randr21

spent way too much on clothes at saks today...


----------



## megt10

I have bought a ton of new things in the past few months. I had to replace my entire wardrobe because I lost a lot of weight. My most recent purchase was a Givency MULTI ZIP LEATHER JACKET I found it at Nordstrom for 1,200.00 http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MDAx&season=actual&seasProdID=53I


----------



## c0uture

I'm snowed in and bored.. Decided to order these BLANK NYC Black Skinny Corduroys from Bloomies, Originally $78 - Paid $57 (including shipping)


----------



## randr21

megt10 said:


> I have bought a ton of new things in the past few months. I had to replace my entire wardrobe because I lost a lot of weight. My most recent purchase was a Givency MULTI ZIP LEATHER JACKET I found it at Nordstrom for 1,200.00 http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MDAx&season=actual&seasProdID=53I


 
congratulations megt!  that's one fiercely hot jacket you got...shopping is so much more enjoyable when you look good in everything.  cheers!



c0uture said:


> I'm snowed in and bored.. Decided to order these BLANK NYC Black Skinny Corduroys from Bloomies, Originally $78 - Paid $57 (including shipping)


 
I love corduroys in general, but never tried the skinny version, how do you like them c0ture?


----------



## megt10

[/ATTACH]





randr21 said:


> congratulations megt! that's one fiercely hot jacket you got...shopping is so much more enjoyable when you look good in everything. cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> I love corduroys in general, but never tried the skinny version, how do you like them c0ture?


Thanks, I have spent the morning taking pics of some of my purchases. This is the jacket paired with DVF Katerina dress which is also new.


----------



## c0uture

randr21 said:


> congratulations megt!  that's one fiercely hot jacket you got...shopping is so much more enjoyable when you look good in everything.  cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> I love corduroys in general, but never tried the skinny version, how do you like them c0ture?



Hey! I never owned a pair of skinny cords, can't wait until they come to see how they fit/look. I'll definitely let you know


----------



## Perfect Day

tigertrixie said:


> My new Christian Louboutin Yolanda spikes with some cool leather pants I just picked up



Simply stunning and very "sassy".  The leather pants fit you well and the CL's are very nice indeed.  What brand are the pants? Can I ask what you paid for them? They look expensive and I really like them.


----------



## randr21

megt10 said:


> View attachment 1282491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]
> Thanks, I have spent the morning taking pics of some of my purchases. This is the jacket paired with DVF Katerina dress which is also new.



that's a hot outfit for going out...you look like you were always this skinny!



c0uture said:


> Hey! I never owned a pair of skinny cords, can't wait until they come to see how they fit/look. I'll definitely let you know



yes, please do!


----------



## megt10

randr21 said:


> that's a hot outfit for going out...you look like you were always this skinny!
> 
> Thanks. I love the jacket and it has been fun (and expensive) replacing my wardrobe. I just bought 4 Just Cavalli dresses from Gilt Group this morning. I will take pics when they arrive, assuming they fit. BTW, I use to be really fat in my 20's I weighed almost 100 lbs. more than I do now.


----------



## Mia Bella

I just bought 1 coat and 1 jacket from ShopBop because they're having an additional 20% off promo for sale items AND free 2 day shipping so I'll get everything by NYE morning.  I bought the last of one of them so it sold out and I didn't get all the darn pictures of it but here they are.


Foley + Corinna Wool Coat w/ Faux Fur Wrap. I love this one!!! I like the removable faux fur wrap with the extra long leather ties. It adds such a cool element to the coat..I love stuff like that.
















state + lake leather jacket. It's so effortlessly cool.


----------



## Mia Bella

Oops I forgot to add my 3.1 Phillip Lim Halter Dress


----------



## purse collector

Nice purchases Mia


----------



## Mia Bella

purse collector said:


> Nice purchases Mia



Thanks doll!


----------



## airborne

jc - Erikson shearling clog booties in 
red leather
navy blue
brown rust
grey
steel 
*

*


----------



## platinum_girly

I just LOVE those boots you are wearing *Mia Bella*


----------



## annemerrick

Fendi belt (not meant to be worn with this...for modeling purposes only!)
Vintage leopard coat


----------



## c0uture

Mia Bella said:


> Foley + Corinna Wool Coat w/ Faux Fur Wrap. I love this one!!! I like the removable faux fur wrap with the extra long leather ties. It adds such a cool element to the coat..I love stuff like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> state + lake leather jacket. It's so effortlessly cool.



Nice stuff Mia Bella!


----------



## KristyDarling

Pierre Blazer by Ella Moss


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I have been taking HUGE advantage of the J.Crew extra 30%, the Gap extra 50%, Banana Republic extra 40%, Abercrombie extra 40%... After Xmas sales are SO much better than last year, and definitely better than Black Friday! I've gotten so many items for super cheap, even basics I wouldn't otherwise buy but the prices were too good to pass up.


----------



## nillacobain

A dress and an aqua cardigan from OVS industry.


----------



## c0uture

randr21 said:


> that's a hot outfit for going out...you look like you were always this skinny!
> 
> 
> 
> yes, please do!



My skinny cords came today & I love them! They fit just like skinny jeans and look pretty cool. You can wear them with a cardigan and flats to work or even with pumps for a night out!


----------



## randr21

ooh, now im curious to try. what's their sizing like? i love how cords loosen after prolonged wear.


----------



## c0uture

^ You should def. order a pair! Here's the link http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=497144&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results =)


----------



## randr21

c0uture said:


> ^ You should def. order a pair! Here's the link http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=497144&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results =)


 
of course, they dont have my size.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*

So, what's my first shopping of the year?  ... a Lanvin T-shirt! NOT a Lanvin for H&M but *THE* Lanvin LOL! 

Pics and full details in my blog: http://www.deuxarmoires.com/


----------



## c0uture

randr21 said:


> of course, they dont have my size.



Aww! Saks probably does.. It's just full price http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492712316&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446375381&R=744199301851&P_name=Blank+Denim&sid=12D413EA33DE&Ntt=blank&N=0&bmUID=iR4zI3h


----------



## randr21

c0uture said:


> Aww! Saks probably does.. It's just full price http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...&sid=12D413EA33DE&Ntt=blank&N=0&bmUID=iR4zI3h


 
thx, at least i can go and try it on in person to see if it's a good fit.  enjoy yours!


----------



## c0uture

^ Thanks!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Mia Bella

The cutest basketball team shirt EVER!! GO SUNS!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Recent purchases from Urban Outfitters:






Also bought this:
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...=jump&parentid=W_ACC_BAGS_WALLETS&id=10138188


----------



## airborne

LUV urbanoutfitters and love that cardi!



LoveMyMarc said:


> Recent purchases from Urban Outfitters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bought this:
> http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...=jump&parentid=W_ACC_BAGS_WALLETS&id=10138188


----------



## jessdressed

Juicy sweater and BCBG skirt but in black for $37


----------



## Mia Bella




----------



## Annabear

Mia Bella, those dresses are beautiful! Ive been looking for something similar in that skin tone colour.

Here is my latest purchases, been looking for a pair of wooden platforms in a tan leather. I scored these for $60 at a local shoe store. And the leather biker jacket ive been searching for at local vintage stores for 2 years, but they never ever had my size. Finally found them in the bay for $45  SCORE!!! And they fit magnificently!


----------



## Mia Bella

Annabear said:


> Mia Bella, those dresses are beautiful! Ive been looking for something similar in that skin tone colour.
> 
> Here is my latest purchases, been looking for a pair of wooden platforms in a tan leather. I scored these for $60 at a local shoe store. And the leather biker jacket ive been searching for at local vintage stores for 2 years, but they never ever had my size. Finally found them in the bay for $45  SCORE!!! And they fit magnificently!



Thanks! Here's the dress if you want one for yourself. It comes in black too but it sold out: http://www.shopbop.com/biarritz-solid-maxi-dress-mikoh/vp/v=1/845524441887683.htm

You were fated to have those gorgy platforms and biker jacket. The jacket fits you as if it were custom made!! Congrats!


----------



## platinum_girly

Annabear said:


>


 
Those shoes are HOT, i WANT, no NEED them in my life!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Mia Bella said:


> Oops I forgot to add my 3.1 Phillip Lim Halter Dress


 
This dress is gorgeous Mia, Congrats!!

Congrats to everyone, really nice purchases!!!!

I got these dresses..


----------



## chloe_chanel

Ordered this Thomas Pink shirt.


----------



## shoogrrl

Just bought this from the NAP sale....


----------



## megt10

OK I tried to stay away from the NAP sale but I am weak. This is what I just ordered.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/93865
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/77338
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/93686


----------



## chloe_chanel

megt10 said:


> OK I tried to stay away from the NAP sale but I am weak. This is what I just ordered.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/93865
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/77338
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/93686



Meg, the DVF dress was a great buy. I haven't seen that one anywhere else for that price. It'll look great on you!


----------



## megt10

Thanks Chloe, I have been looking at it for quite some time. They put it in with their cocktail dress which kept me from ordering it before. I don't need another cocktail dress with my casual lifestyle. To me the dress looks like it could be worn casually and it is so pretty. I do hope it looks good.


----------



## Mia Bella

*ChristyAM15*, thanks! Congrats on your purchases! That black dress super cool. Looks futuristic! 

I'm ahead of the game and in the market for a great bikini. I just bought this one last night.  I hope when it arrives it's the same yellow, if not more vibrant.


----------



## La Vanguardia

3.1 Phillip Lim silk top. I tried on the same model in a different color when I was in London last month and loved it. But since it had a snagged, I passed. I'm glad to find a black one (even better than the color I tried on) on sale ... yay!

Can't wait to get it!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

airborne said:


> LUV urbanoutfitters and love that cardi!


Thanks!! I  UO as well!





Annabear said:


> Mia Bella, those dresses are beautiful! Ive been looking for something similar in that skin tone colour.
> 
> Here is my latest purchases, been looking for a pair of wooden platforms in a tan leather. I scored these for $60 at a local shoe store. And the leather biker jacket ive been searching for at local vintage stores for 2 years, but they never ever had my size. Finally found them in the bay for $45  SCORE!!! And they fit magnificently!


Those shoes are gorgeous!!


----------



## jessdressed

Looking for a black coat/jacket and found two that I couldn't resist. Both on sale. The first one is Theory Wool/Cashmere with leather sleeves and the 2nd is Free people. Both on sale which makes it even better.


----------



## KristyDarling

Wow, there is a ton of goodness on this page!

*Mia Bella* -- that 'kini is HOT!!!! And you have the perfect figure to pull it off, you model girl, you!!   I often wonder what it would be like to be tall and willowy (and young again!) and able to wear anything on God's green earth! Sigh.

*La Van* -- that is a beautiful flowy yet edgy top. Very you! Totally goes with your "ladylike rocker" style!

*Jessdressed* -- I searched high and low for that Theory coat (LOVE the leather sleeves and drapey body). I saw that Theory now has a "waterfall" jacket also with leather sleeves, but it doesn't appeal to me quite as much. 

I've been looking for an "everyday" black leather jacket. I already have a black RO moto leather jacket which I love, but I wanted something a bit more blazer-ish without being too Tony Soprano, KWIM? I found this beautiful piece by Muubaa (I know *Platinum_girly* is a fan of this label!)....It's lambskin with suede contrast panels, and ribbed panels on the sleeves. I'll probably wear it open most of the time. I hope it pans out! It should arrive from Revolve by early next week. And I LOVE the price tag! ($349, plus 15% off with TULIP code)


----------



## platinum_girly

^That jacket is actually really gorgy, please post mod pics when it arrives


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> Wow, there is a ton of goodness on this page!
> 
> *Mia Bella* -- that 'kini is HOT!!!! And you have the perfect figure to pull it off, you model girl, you!!   I often wonder what it would be like to be tall and willowy (and young again!) and able to wear anything on God's green earth! Sigh.
> 
> I've been looking for an "everyday" black leather jacket. I already have a black RO moto leather jacket which I love, but I wanted something a bit more blazer-ish without being too Tony Soprano, KWIM? I found this beautiful piece by Muubaa (I know *Platinum_girly* is a fan of this label!)....It's lambskin with suede contrast panels, and ribbed panels on the sleeves. I'll probably wear it open most of the time. I hope it pans out! It should arrive from Revolve by early next week. And I LOVE the price tag! ($349, plus 15% off with TULIP code)
> 
> 67.215.227.234/images/p/n/z/MUUB-WO6_V1.jpg
> 
> 67.215.227.234/images/p/n/d/MUUB-WO6_V4.jpg



Thanks *Kristy* love! We'll see how it fits...it sounds good in theory but who knows what the heck those bottoms will look like *on*. 

I love your leather jacket! It's the first black one I've see that doesn't look like it could be found in Danny Zuko's closet (do you like that random Grease reference? ). It's so you...chic, edgy, simple and timeless. Fingers crossed it works out for you!


----------



## randr21

jessdressed said:


> Looking for a black coat/jacket and found two that I couldn't resist. Both on sale. The first one is Theory Wool/Cashmere with leather sleeves and the 2nd is Free people. Both on sale which makes it even better.


 
love the look of both, great buys...you can wear them with so many different outfits and styles.


----------



## jessdressed

thanks *KristyDarling* I hope they both work out as I had to order online. 
I'm loving that black leather jacket with the suede panels and such a great price too!

*randr21* thank you! I hope so since they are both black I wasn't sure I needed both of them but they both have kind of a different look so I decided what the heck, might as well get both.


----------



## megt10

I just bought my 2nd Balenciaga Moto Jacket yesterday. It should arrive next week.


----------



## jessdressed

^^ Love that jacket and the color! Hopefully one day I can get one.


----------



## juicyincouture

Shearling denim jacket from topshop for only $40! It was a holiday sale


----------



## Mia Bella




----------



## soleilbrun

sweetfacespout said:


> ^love the cashmere cardigan!
> 
> my latest purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a jacket and a fur wrap too, I'll post modeling pics tomorrow or so. (I'm in my pjyamas right now so no modeling pics on my lazy sunday lol  )


 Love them both!


----------



## fabchick1987

all bought at a secondhand store

seven jeans
armani exchange top
american eagle jacket


----------



## Dabyachunv

Mininana said:


> I just got these two 7FAM silk tops at ruelala. I hope the black one fits it's one size larger than my usual size!!




I have the backless one in white, and it does cut bigger than what you would expect-its like a size up.


----------



## am2022

wow love the dress!



shoogrrl said:


> Just bought this from the NAP sale....


----------



## Mia Bella

My previous bikini purchase was a BUST! A bandaid covers more than the backside of those bottoms. So, as much as DH liked them,  I had to send them back. Here's attempt #2:






I love the effortless 70s vibe and I'm a sucker for hipster bottoms. Fingers crossed this one's a winner.


----------



## KristyDarling

Thumbs up, Mia!  I love the mustard color and ruching on the bottoms! You get coverage but it's still undeniably sexy! 

And, it's always funny about the disconnect between husbands and wives when it comes to "tasteful" sexiness!!!


----------



## frenchie.xo

LOVE the bikini, Mia! Such a great color - it makes me want an orange dreamsicle 

Just ordered this Rebecca Taylor top after seeing how cute it looked on Vanessa Minnillo.

http://www.pinkmascara.com/Whats-New/Rebecca-Taylor-Alligator-Signature-Tee-in-Oatmeal


----------



## ACS

A Burberry wool duffle/toggle coat in black!


----------



## KristyDarling

DH is gonna kill me since I'm supposed to be on a ban.  I got this Prairie Underground "Denim Minimalist" dress. (ignore the odd styling choice of jeggings in the photo. I plan to wear this dress either bare-legged or with black tights!)


----------



## platinum_girly

Hope to wear this for my birthday next month:


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ LOVE. IT.


----------



## megt10

platinum_girly said:


> Hope to wear this for my birthday next month:


 Beautiful dress Platinum! When is your B-day? I bought a new dress for my B-day next month as well.


----------



## platinum_girly

^Feb 20th, when is yours?


----------



## megt10

platinum_girly said:


> ^Feb 20th, when is yours?


 Mine is the 20th also!


----------



## platinum_girly

megt10 said:


> Mine is the 20th also!


 
Really?! Double TPF celebration that day then, i hope you get deservedly spoiled for your birthday hun


----------



## megt10

platinum_girly said:


> Really?! Double TPF celebration that day then, i hope you get deservedly spoiled for your birthday hun


 Of course I will! I was born on the 20th, lol. It is our right. Ok, well maybe not but.....I hope that you get all that your heart desires as well.


----------



## platinum_girly

^We are Pisces babies, so dreamers of course, i give my hubby that excuse when my birthday wish list is an arms length, haha


----------



## megt10

That's right and it is almost our birthday month, lol!


----------



## megt10

Ok, this is my new DVF Financier dress that arrived yesterday. I love it. It is so comfortable and perfect for that T.O.M.  Will be wearing it tonight to shul or I am not going, lol. I normally don't dress this casually for services but sometimes ya just gotta be comfortable.


----------



## coutureddd

got these from the Gap on sale and with the 40% off purchase coupon


----------



## .jourdyn.

*platinum_girly* & *megt10*: 
Both of your dresses are super cute!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Thankyou


----------



## megt10

.jourdyn. said:


> *platinum_girly* & *megt10*:
> Both of your dresses are super cute!


 Thanks so much. I love that dress it is so cozy and comfy.


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> DH is gonna kill me since I'm supposed to be on a ban.  I got this Prairie Underground "Denim Minimalist" dress. (ignore the odd styling choice of jeggings in the photo. I plan to wear this dress either bare-legged or with black tights!)
> 
> beklina.com/images/prairie_underground_denim_dress.jpg



Love it! I think it looks neat with the denim leggings.  But it will look excellent with black tights  I really like the seam detailing in the front.


----------



## lickmypucci

This cardigan:


----------



## DizzyFairy

recently went op-shopping and got this $4 silk scarf =)


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Thanks, Mia Bella! Crossing my fingers that it will actually fit! 

Great purchases, ladies!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*lickmypucci *- that cardigan looks amazing!

A few pieces from H&M









and Zara


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^love those fur sweaters


----------



## starrynite_87

OMG where did you get that??? I've been looking for a cute Suns shirt to wear to their game on Friday against the Wizards




Mia Bella said:


> The cutest basketball team shirt EVER!! GO SUNS!!


----------



## Spendaholic

Next Red Shirt (picture from ebay listing)


----------



## pchan2802

*Dixie Silk Chiffon Peasant Mini Dress*






* BLACK HALO RINNA BLOUSE*


----------



## tabbyjo

Camo Clogs with 4" heels (might be getting too old for those) LOL and a Camo blouse to match.


----------



## Mia Bella

starrynite_87 said:


> OMG where did you get that??? I've been looking for a cute Suns shirt to wear to their game on Friday against the Wizards



I got it at http://www.revolveclothing.com under tops>graphic
I think they're all sold out though because I tried to find a direct link to it for you  Good to see another Suns fan on tPF!!


----------



## Mia Bella

DC-Cutie said:


> A few pieces from H&M



Love these!!! The little "dad patches" on the elbows are adorable.  And that top is so pretty.


----------



## P.Y.T.

I'm obsessed with black leather skirts! Especially pleated and pencil
ones! I have a total of 4 leather skirts now.. I'm also obsessed with 
black dresses of all kinds. I need to post pics but I'm kinda in a slump
right now... *sigh*


----------



## platinum_girly

^Awww hope all is okay with you babe 

I need to invest in a faux leather skirt real soon...


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Thank you...


----------



## plain jane doe

KristyDarling said:


> DH is gonna kill me since I'm supposed to be on a ban.  I got this Prairie Underground "Denim Minimalist" dress. (ignore the odd styling choice of jeggings in the photo. I plan to wear this dress either bare-legged or with black tights!)
> 
> beklina.com/images/prairie_underground_denim_dress.jpg



I love Prairie Underground! I've been eyeing this one, too


----------



## c0uture

(Both from Asos.. I'm not really into logos, but I couldn't pass on a G-Star t-shirt for $13.79 )


----------



## DC-Cutie

P.Y.T. said:


> I'm obsessed with black leather skirts! Especially pleated and pencil
> ones! I have a total of 4 leather skirts now.. I'm also obsessed with
> black dresses of all kinds. I need to post pics but I'm kinda in a slump
> right now... *sigh*



I'm sure even in your slump, you look FAB!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Ahhh, thanks DC..

Also, you just reminded me that I need to play catch up in the other thread...


----------



## am2022

AHA!  PYT!  Just like you im addicted to leather skirts right now - pleated or pencil.

I currently have 4!
Celine in camel
Bonanza leather skirt in black
Philosophy alberta ferreti in black
and a dark brown one from Anthropologie.

My dream leather skirt is an ALAIA one! but the price is too much!
you have to post pics !



P.Y.T. said:


> I'm obsessed with black leather skirts! Especially pleated and pencil
> ones! I have a total of 4 leather skirts now.. I'm also obsessed with
> black dresses of all kinds. I need to post pics but I'm kinda in a slump
> right now... *sigh*


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm still kicking myself for not picking up the pleated leather skirt from Zara


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@amacasa*
Oohh, what does the ALAIA skirt look like?? Do you have a stock photo of it?? I have a *marc by marc jacobs *leather skirt, a *zara* pleated leather skirt, and a vintage leather pencil skirt, and another leather pencil leather skirt from *rachel roy's *line for macy's.


----------



## P.Y.T.

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm still kicking myself for not picking up the pleated leather skirt from Zara


 
Don't feel bad! I could kick myself for not buying a Nanette Lepore coat
that was on sale...:cry: I'm just too indecisive sometimes...


----------



## DC-Cutie

there is a pleated skirt from Asos that I've been thinking of, but after reading about Asos' shipping issues to the US I may pass.

Here is the skirt: http://us.asos.com/River-Island/Riv...skirt&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Brown


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ super cute...I feel the same way about farfetch.com


----------



## am2022

PYT>> 
are you ready to fall in love?
here are some pics.

the non leather ones that beckham is a big fan of are also delish!


P.Y.T. said:


> *@amacasa*
> Oohh, what does the ALAIA skirt look like?? Do you have a stock photo of it?? I have a *marc by marc jacobs *leather skirt, a *zara* pleated leather skirt, and a vintage leather pencil skirt, and another leather pencil leather skirt from *rachel roy's *line for macy's.


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^OMG! I luv the high waist corset leatherette skirt. But I do however wish it
were real leather... *shrugs*. Also, I'm loving the grey skirt...


----------



## am2022

Put it's real leather! When I said non leather I was referring to the three other skirts worn by beckham!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Oh, okay...


----------



## am2022

Pyt I apologize for the typo . It's this stupid iPhone


----------



## Mia Bella

I'm going crazy over maxi skirts right now. These are the Full Long Skirts by Rachel Pally. 



















http://www.shopbop.com/long-full-skirt-rachel-pally/vp/v=1/845524441882228.htm?fm=search-shopbysize
http://www.shopbop.com/long-full-skirt-rachel-pally/vp/v=1/845524441878695.htm?fm=search-shopbysize


----------



## am2022

lovely mia!!!  really.. you can't go wrong with whatever you want to wear!
just found out.. you are a manilena.. same here MIa!




Mia Bella said:


> I'm going crazy over maxi skirts right now. These are the Full Long Skirts by Rachel Pally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/long-full-skirt-rachel-pally/vp/v=1/845524441882228.htm?fm=search-shopbysize
> http://www.shopbop.com/long-full-skirt-rachel-pally/vp/v=1/845524441878695.htm?fm=search-shopbysize


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> lovely mia!!!  really.. you can't go wrong with whatever you want to wear!
> just found out.. you are a manilena.. same here MIa!



Thanks *ama*! 
Awesome! I have several Filipinas as friends here on tPF. I like how we befriend each other without knowing. 

That's so cool, now we have another thing in common!


----------



## PursePrincess




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## elongreach

platinum_girly said:


>



Love the shoes.


----------



## hermesugo

Ohh I love the blue sweater with the zip and the jeans below! may I ask where they are from? thanks



PursePrincess said:


>


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

KristyDarling said:


> DH is gonna kill me since I'm supposed to be on a ban.  I got this Prairie Underground "Denim Minimalist" dress. (ignore the odd styling choice of jeggings in the photo. I plan to wear this dress either bare-legged or with black tights!)
> 
> beklina.com/images/prairie_underground_denim_dress.jpg





platinum_girly said:


> Hope to wear this for my birthday next month:





PursePrincess said:


>



I love these dresses and everything purseprincess posted.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Alex - thanks!! The dress arrived and it was beautiful, but unfortunately, it was a bust. I don't have the boobs nor hips to fill it out. 

Mia Bella -- you look sooo gorgeous in those skirts!!  

PursePrincess -- who makes those amazing wide-leg jeans?? I love that long vertical seam!

Platinum_girly -- those python pumps are TDF. A total classic, and also tres hot!


----------



## randr21

Love the high waisted jeans and blue sweater PursePrincess.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Hooded silk parka from The Row - 70% off!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Abercrombie is having an extra 50% off, so I got a pink and blue flannel shirt, a navy cardigan with bows,  a gray love v neck cardigan with crystal buttons and a pink ribbed henley.

J.Crew acquisitions as of late... faaaar too many start listing here


----------



## platinum_girly

Straight-Laced said:


> Hooded silk parka from The Row - 70% off!


 
LOVE that (infact i love the whole outfit on the model)


----------



## TheKittyTheCat




----------



## am2022

SL!!!  this one!~

Ive been lusting after some row products since it went on sale.
The redding jacket, the leather skirt, the leather short in camel.. but always no size for me???

Post pics once you get them ~~~



Straight-Laced said:


> Hooded silk parka from The Row - 70% off!


----------



## am2022

got this ysl skirt - also 75% off~


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## momo43

Gigi LV said:


>


 
who makes these oxford pumps? they're so cute!


----------



## Straight-Laced

platinum_girly said:


> LOVE that (infact i love the whole outfit on the model)




Thank you *platinum_girly*!
I plan to wear to wear it pretty much as modeled - chic and simple is good enough for me  

I like your new pieces btw, all gorgeous, but especially the skull cameo(cute!) and beret!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> SL!!!  this one!~
> 
> Ive been lusting after some row products since it went on sale.
> The redding jacket, the leather skirt, the leather short in camel.. but always no size for me???
> 
> Post pics once you get them ~~~




Thanks *amacasa*!!!
I seriously  The Row but sale pieces in smaller sizes absolutely _fly_ off the shelves!!!  I've been looking at this parka for months so  

Very stylish YSL skirt - love the high waist!!  Please post pics


----------



## TheKittyTheCat

momo43 said:


> who makes these oxford pumps? they're so cute!


 
Hi momo

The brogues are from a shore store called Office.


----------



## P.Y.T.

I bought a few things from bcbg last month....

Here are two stock photos. My camera is packed away in boxes. I just
moved a month or 2 ago and I'm still taking boxes out of my storage.


----------



## baglady925

Calvin Klein dress originally $129 on sale for $16 sorry for the neck pain it just looks wide right side up.


----------



## Mia Bella

Ok.......3rd bikini attempt. The bottoms of my last one (2nd) were not well-thought out. Buttcrack galore!  Serious design flaw. :wondering


----------



## platinum_girly

Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you *platinum_girly*!
> I plan to wear to wear it pretty much as modeled - chic and simple is good enough for me
> 
> I like your new pieces btw, all gorgeous, but especially the skull cameo(cute!) and beret!!


 
Thankyou girl


----------



## boundary

This sweater, but in black:

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4396347&cp=4213681.2939729.4015528&view=all&parentPage=family

Loeffler Randall Matilde zipped rain boots!  I'm so excited to get them in the mail.  Now all I need is to find an extra $700 lying around so I can spring for a pair of the leather Matildes...

http://www.loefflerrandall.com/images/product/icon/233.jpg


----------



## linhhhuynh

Joes Jeans  i'm obsessed


----------



## jessdressed

I have been stalking this scarf to see if it would come back up and it has!!plus these Bal flats.


----------



## linhhhuynh

^AWESOME scarf *jess!* who makes it?


----------



## jessdressed

thank you! It's Alexander McQueen


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## c0uture

Michael Kors Gloves


----------



## KristyDarling

Just ordered this sweater vest by Rogan:


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

*platinum_girly*, love the distressed jeans! 

*c0uture*, the bracelet wrist is gorgeous


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

My recent ZARA splurge; black tailored blazer.




So happy that I finally found a blazer that fits right!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Zara has some of the best blazers imo...I have at least 5 from them!


----------



## P.Y.T.

c0uture said:


> Michael Kors Gloves


FAB btw, love the cuff. I have one similar to yours. I got
mine from f21...


----------



## 19yearslater

I just ordered today's teefury.com shirt. Its Conan!


----------



## c0uture

*Capt_Longshanks*, Nice blazer! I'm in need of some for the spring, so I'll definitely be taking a trip to Zara. Thanks for the compliment also! 

*P.Y.T.* Thank You!! I got mine for only $25 (originally $88), gotta love Ebay! I would've been upset if F21 had a similar pair and I paid full price lol.


----------



## mangotree

Straight-Laced said:


> Hooded silk parka from The Row - 70% off!


 
That's gorgeous!


----------



## mangotree

This:

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/Categories/Dresses/Petra-print-dress_501-10019-141DJ545/


----------



## platinum_girly

Capt_Longshanks said:


> *platinum_girly*, love the distressed jeans!


 
Thanks babe, i have ordered them online so i just hope that i like them when i recieve them 

I also went out and got this today:


----------



## Gorgeous_Cocoa

KristyDarling said:


> Just ordered this sweater vest by Rogan:
> 
> 67.215.227.234/images/p/f/r/ROGA-WO3_V1.jpg


 
i love that sweater vest where did u order it from?


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Thanks! I got it from Tobi.com but Revolve has it, too.


----------



## fromrussiawlove

I purchased this alexander wang cutout dress from  last-last friday's OutNet 50% off weekend sale.... for $126!!!!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

I got this - Joie Somerville leather jacket - it doesn't look like much in this photo, but it looks great irl...

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...DLCTSH&DI=6244&CE=14.0&CM=SearchWeb&cid=64452


----------



## elongreach

kobe_iverson said:


>



Nice jacket.  I love the look of the leather.


----------



## jessdressed

kobe_iverson said:


>


Love them both especially the 2nd one!


----------



## wandasharis

I couldnt post pictures through my phone but I did want to inform y'all that Sierra Trading Post has a ladies Barbour Polarquilt insulted jacket on clearance for $75 and a Flyweight jacket on sale for $45! I purchased both today for $117 ($125 total with standard shipping). They have a few selections of colors and other styles available!

I've never purchased from them before and have read mixed reviews so I'm anxiously awaiting my shipment! Sorry if this is posted in the wrong area, I can't start a thread (not enough posts) and couldnt find a deals thread under Wardrobe!


----------



## c0uture

kobe_iverson said:


>



Love the second jacket!


----------



## c0uture

So far.. NYC has seen about 56 inches of snow this winter, I'm over it! Decided to order this fun swimsuit from Ebay for only *$9.99*!


----------



## naughtyelegance

Like it!




Capt_Longshanks said:


> My recent ZARA splurge; black tailored blazer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy that I finally found a blazer that fits right!


----------



## Mia Bella

Gigi LV said:


>



We have very similar tastes! I bought a pleated skirt almost exactly like that one at Nordstrom and I love it! Also, a couple minutes ago I almost bought a white linked watch too but the one I liked is ceramic and reviews said it could shatter if it's dropped or banged against something hard enough. That scared me so I went with a stainless one.

Here are my newest purchases:

Oversized watch.








It's a tiny harmonica that you can actually play!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I LOVE MK watches, I've always wanted one!


----------



## momo43

Gigi LV said:


> Hi momo
> 
> The brogues are from a shore store called Office.



thanks gigi!


----------



## clcoons

My perfect nude pump, after searching for what seems like an entire lifetime.


----------



## ShopAddikt

I  Tahari!! - cashmere cardi & wool jacket...also Ralph Lauren leather patch dress.


----------



## elongreach

My new Steve Madden Luxe boots from eBay.


----------



## TheKittyTheCat

Mia Bella said:


> We have very similar tastes! I bought a pleated skirt almost exactly like that one at Nordstrom and I love it! Also, a couple minutes ago I almost bought a white linked watch too but the one I liked is ceramic and reviews said it could shatter if it's dropped or banged against something hard enough. That scared me so I went with a stainless one.
> 
> Here are my newest purchases:
> 
> Oversized watch.


 
I love the MK watch, really nice


----------



## platinum_girly

elongreach said:


> My new Steve Madden Luxe boots from eBay.


 
Ooh i really like those


----------



## naughtyelegance

It really rocks!!!




kobe_iverson said:


> let's rock


----------



## ReisKitty

kobe_iverson said:


> let's rock


 
Hermes? This bracelet is A-MAH-ZING!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

tolani tie-dye crush scarf





american apparel tie-dye circle scarf in b&w


----------



## melodoki

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=65556&vid=1&pid=866836&scid=866836002
Mondo for Piperlime Mi Corazon tee--supports amfAR
loved him on Project Runway!


----------



## b00mbaka

fromrussiawlove said:


> I purchased this alexander wang cutout dress from last-last friday's OutNet 50% off weekend sale.... for $126!!!!!!


 
I purchased the same one that friday! I like it but I think I will fuss over the straps b/c they kept shifting above my shoulder. Do you have the same problem?


----------



## KristyDarling

Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent Navajo Blanket Wrap


----------



## ElephanyGirl

^ gorgeous, where'd you buy it from?


----------



## KristyDarling

ElephanyGirl said:


> ^ gorgeous, where'd you buy it from?



Thanks! It's from Revolve Clothing.  The MYREVOLVE 20% off code helped me pull the trigger!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

I ordered the Muubaa Belted Biker Leather Jacket in black from Asos. Marked down to $163 from $400! I hope it's the right size


----------



## platinum_girly

KristyDarling said:


> Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent Navajo Blanket Wrap
> 67.215.227.235/images/p/n/z/TWEL-WO71_V1.jpg


 
That is GORGEOUS, i love it!!!


----------



## Rubypout

I adore H&M at the moment...
Once I spotted the leopard print I just kept clicking oops 






















three more in the hands of Royal Mail currently.... so much for no spending this month


----------



## hugable

Rubypout said:


>


This is really cute!


----------



## Mia Bella

I posted this in my H&M Modeling thread but wanted to share here too. I'm really excited about these pieces and wanted to recommend them to you ladies!  









H&M Cropped crocheted top (looks like a sweater but it's not very sweatery. Will let the Spring breeze in nicely. Very well made): $49.95
H&M tank top: $7.95
Jeggings: Frankie B
H&M taupe shoes: $34.95 (So comfy! Go down 1/2 a size)
Necklace: Blow harmonica necklace (You can actually play it )







H&M cropped top (sweatshirt material): $24.95
H&M tank top: $7.95
H&M black shoes: $34.95







H&M cropped top (slinkier material): $17.95







Same crocheted top as the 1st one but in this pretty mint color


----------



## megt10

Mia Bella said:


> I posted this in my H&M Modeling thread but wanted to share here too. I'm really excited about these pieces and wanted to recommend them to you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M Cropped crocheted top (looks like a sweater but it's not very sweatery. Will let the Spring breeze in nicely. Very well made): $49.95
> H&M tank top: $7.95
> Jeggings: Frankie B
> H&M taupe shoes: $34.95 (So comfy! Go down 1/2 a size)
> Necklace: Blow harmonica necklace (You can actually play it )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M cropped top (sweatshirt material): $24.95
> H&M tank top: $7.95
> H&M black shoes: $34.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M cropped top (slinkier material): $17.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same crocheted top as the 1st one but in this pretty mint color


Awesome outfits. I love those crocheted tops.


----------



## KristyDarling

platinum_girly said:


> That is GORGEOUS, i love it!!!



Why thank you!  This piece is something I could totally see you rocking too!

Mia Bella -- looking fab as always!  that crocheted sweater is pure awesomeness. I'm totally gonna pay H&M a visit!

Rubypout -- I love the texture on that navy sheath!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Wow it's been like literally forever since I've posted in here. haha 
Last night I used up my Victoria's Secret gift cards on these two Pink items:











They are sooo comfy!


----------



## platinum_girly

Mia Bella said:


> I posted this in my H&M Modeling thread but wanted to share here too. I'm really excited about these pieces and wanted to recommend them to you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M Cropped crocheted top (looks like a sweater but it's not very sweatery. Will let the Spring breeze in nicely. Very well made): $49.95
> H&M tank top: $7.95
> Jeggings: Frankie B
> H&M taupe shoes: $34.95 (So comfy! Go down 1/2 a size)
> Necklace: Blow harmonica necklace (You can actually play it )
> 
> H&M cropped top (slinkier material): $17.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same crocheted top as the 1st one but in this pretty mint color


 
Love evrything you are wearing in these pics, you have like the perfect svelte and statuesque figure, stunning! 



KristyDarling said:


> Why thank you! This piece is something I could totally see you rocking too!


 
Awww thankyou, now if only i had the spare cash right now 



.jourdyn. said:


> Wow it's been like literally forever since I've posted in here. haha
> Last night I used up my Victoria's Secret gift cards on these two Pink items:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are sooo comfy!


 
They look great! I love VS pieces (particularly the sweats for comfy days) 
Fab buys


----------



## ElephanyGirl

from free people:















from asos (waiting for delivery):


----------



## ReisKitty

Elephanygirl- I love the slouch beanie....


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Mia Bella said:


> I posted this in my H&M Modeling thread but wanted to share here too. I'm really excited about these pieces and wanted to recommend them to you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M Cropped crocheted top (looks like a sweater but it's not very sweatery. Will let the Spring breeze in nicely. Very well made): $49.95
> H&M tank top: $7.95
> Jeggings: Frankie B
> H&M taupe shoes: $34.95 (So comfy! Go down 1/2 a size)
> Necklace: Blow harmonica necklace (You can actually play it )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M cropped top (sweatshirt material): $24.95
> H&M tank top: $7.95
> H&M black shoes: $34.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M cropped top (slinkier material): $17.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same crocheted top as the 1st one but in this pretty mint color



You should be an actual model for them!


----------



## dirtybadgirl

my most recent purchase... its in the post!

cant wait!


----------



## Mia Bella

platinum_girly said:


> Love evrything you are wearing in these pics, you have like the perfect svelte and statuesque figure, stunning!



You're so sweet girly, thank you! Means a lot coming from your fabulousness.  Keep those awesome mod pics coming!



MichelleAntonia said:


> You should be an actual model for them!



 Thanks doll! You're too too kind.


----------



## wildcherry21

Got this LC Lauren Conrad dress on sale.
http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/lan...35428/LC+Lauren+Conrad+Sequin+Shift+Dress.jsp


----------



## caitycat

BCBG, Nordstrom Rack, only $59.95. This looks nothing like anything I would normally wear (i'm a black, white, and grey mostly...boring) but I am strangely attracted to it. II'm tan and blonde so I'm thinking this might look good with my coloring?..hoping so!


----------



## .jourdyn.

*ElephanyGirl*: Love all the Free People shirts.


----------



## gidramom

Rag & Bone Northfield tweed poncho. It was final sale @ Hampden Clothing. $199 (was $795). Free shipping and no tax(!) The hood has sharing lining and actually the back looks much nicer than the front.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## MichelleAntonia

^That jacket!


----------



## sneezz

Emerging Leaves dress:





Taking turns top:





Soldiery sparkle tee:





Delicate Drafts cardigan:





Don't know the name of this one:


----------



## OhSoVain1

Hi All, I'm a newbie...my first posting


----------



## platinum_girly

^Ooh i like those, really pretty


----------



## KristyDarling

Just got a pair of J Brand Gigi Cropped Flare Jeans, in black:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I got a cute dress from the Gap for $9


----------



## edsbgrl

My most recent purchase was 3 pair of vintage earrings and a vintage brooch.


----------



## Mia Bella

More H&M goodies!

You can't go wrong with the new Spring/Summer pieces. Get out to H&M pronto!! 






H&M boho fluttery crop top: $29.95
H&M nude cropped tank: $7.95
High waisted, pleated chiffon skirt @ Nordstrom: $28
Dolce Vita wedge sandals: $89
Blow Harmonica necklace: $88
Michael Kors Runway watch






H&M Cropped, stripe sweater: $12.95






H&M Cropped black sweater: $24.95
H&M cropped black tank: $7.95






H&M birds cardigan: $24.95


----------



## MolMol

*Mia Bella* you look awesome! I wish you could take me shopping at H&M! I never find anything there


----------



## ninja_please

Mia Bella, I love the bird cardigan! Must get one for myself...


----------



## *want it all*

Wow, so many cropped items this season...is this the new thing for spring (versus tunic length tops to cover leggings)?    Awesome finds, *Mia Bella!  *The birdie cardi is so cute, and those wedges are such a great nude color on you!


----------



## Mia Bella

MolMol said:


> *Mia Bella* you look awesome! I wish you could take me shopping at H&M! I never find anything there



Thank you darlin! I promise you won't have to look too hard with the new stuff coming in. I wandered into the store not expecting to buy anything and everywhere I looked was cuteness!!



ninja_please said:


> Mia Bella, I love the bird cardigan! Must get one for myself...



I took a closer pic so you guys can take a better look 








*want it all* said:


> Wow, so many cropped items this season...is this the new thing for spring (versus tunic length tops to cover leggings)?    Awesome finds, *Mia Bella!  *The birdie cardi is so cute, and those wedges are such a great nude color on you!



Cropped is so in! It sounds daunting what with the lack of fabric covering the tummy area but everything can be worn with a white tank top underneath and it still looks so chic. I think only super boho chicks would wear a crop top without a layer underneath or possibly me when it gets in the 100s here in the summer.  If you wear them with a high-waisted skirt like I did then you don't need an undershirt for a more effortless look. I'm knee-deep in crop-tops this season!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Mia, your latest purchases are gorgeous and look beautiful on you! That bird cardigan is TDF! Personally I'm glad to see the cropped trend because overly long tops make me look even shorter than I already am. Do you think cropped tops look OK on people who are short-waisted, or is it something to be avoided?


----------



## *want it all*

Mia Bella said:


> Cropped is so in! It sounds daunting what with the lack of fabric covering the tummy area but everything can be worn with a white tank top underneath and it still looks so chic. I think only super boho chicks would wear a crop top without a layer underneath or possibly me when it gets in the 100s here in the summer.  If you wear them with a high-waisted skirt like I did then you don't need an undershirt for a more effortless look. I'm knee-deep in crop-tops this season!


LOL, I just find it funny how one season, it's all about tunic length tops, then the next, the fashion industry comes out with crop tops.  This spring, looks like there's a resurgence of the flare leg vs skinnies and jeggings.  Always hooking consumers into updating their wardrobes, huh?  

I'd definitely pair any sort of cropped top (esp the crochet ones) with a layering piece underneath.  I'm sure the hubby would give me quite the side eye otherwise.    I own one high waisted casual black skirt by Trouve so I can try out the crop top look.   No high waisted shorts or jeans for me so I guess it's that Trouve skirt or bust.   



KristyDarling said:


> Personally I'm glad to see the cropped trend because overly long tops make me look even shorter than I already am.


I'm on the shorter side, too, and most of my tops end just below my jeans' buttons.  Longer tops really do shorten petite girls so I don't incorporate many into my wardrobe.  LOL, items marked/advertised as tunics often fit like dresses on my frame.  :shame:


----------



## PrincessBal

My newest purchase which arrived yesterday in the mail: ASOS top


----------



## materialgurl

bought a few things from Aritzia recently..


----------



## flower71

Ok, I got my number one on the list of must haves for the season (yeah, well like forever!): my Burberry trench...


----------



## ReisKitty

materialgurl said:


> bought a few things from Aritzia recently..


 
Love the new additions! The peachy color is perfect for spring...Aritzia is a store in Canada?


----------



## merekat703

I bought this Marc by Marc Jacobs Tee today for $4.99!


----------



## Straight-Laced

gidramom said:


> Rag & Bone Northfield tweed poncho. It was final sale @ Hampden Clothing. $199 (was $795). Free shipping and no tax(!) The hood has sharing lining and actually the back looks much nicer than the front.





I LOVE this!!!

What a great price too


----------



## indi3r4

still debating whether to keep this or return it or lose some weight to make it fit better! ush:
*Herve Leger Ombre Dress*





*H&M Denim Dress* (ready for summer!)
*


*


----------



## linhhhuynh

^keep the HL! it's gorgeous and you look great!


----------



## MamZelle

Mia Bella, really love your outfits ! Flower71, can you made some modelling pics ?

My other addiction, the french brand _Sandro_ :



	

		
			
		

		
	
 a top in fushia




	

		
			
		

		
	
 a dress in coral


----------



## Pursefreak25

Indi3r4- keep the HL dress it looks great on you. I love the colors.

MamZelle- I love the coral dress very ready for spring.


----------



## Perfect Day

indi3r4 said:


> still debating whether to keep this or return it or lose some weight to make it fit better! ush:
> *Herve Leger Ombre Dress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *H&M Denim Dress* (ready for summer!)
> *
> 
> 
> *



Keep the HL - very nice indeed


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Got this Shinui top today


----------



## platinum_girly

Maxi dress:





Long top (that i plan to wear as a dress):





Simple tee:


----------



## Mia Bella

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Got this Shinui top today



What a sexy top! You model it beautifully, doll! I love the back and the color is gorgy.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Mia Bella said:


> What a sexy top! You model it beautifully, doll! I love the back and the color is gorgy.



awwww! thanks babe! yes, the back is really special hehe Im ready for summer, I also got lots of floral tanks along! and I think the bal flats you reco will just be perfect w/ all my outfits right? and look who's talking! Model in the house! I saw one of you posts that you do modeling, I mean w/ that figure who wouldnt!


----------



## PrincessBal

Two recent purchases in one: I got the Ballerina's yesterday and the jacket a few days ago!


----------



## KristyDarling

Susan voile dress, Etoile by Isabel Marant:





Giraffe print jersey wrap dress, Just Cavalli:


----------



## TheKittyTheCat

I know I am super late! But, I finally got these: 





And a few more items:


----------



## megt10

KristyDarling said:


> Susan voile dress, Etoile by Isabel Marant:
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/114647/114647_fr_l.jpg
> 
> Giraffe print jersey wrap dress, Just Cavalli:
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/105331/105331_fr_l.jpg


 Love these Kristi especially the Just Cavalli.


----------



## TheKittyTheCat




----------



## MsVtg

Lovely Vintage Ralph Lauren Silk Top


----------



## KristyDarling

megt10 said:


> Love these Kristi especially the Just Cavalli.



Hi Megt - thanks!!  I admit that I have higher hopes for the Just Cavalli. I'm a little worried about the potential shapelessness of the Isabel Marant and it might be too long (the model is 5'10" and is wearing the same size I ordered, but I'm only 5'2"!). The Just Cavalli has higher likelihood to fit and flatter. Fingers crossed!


----------



## KristyDarling

GigiLV - you will love those boots! They are a sure bet!


----------



## TheKittyTheCat

^^^ I love them so much! I think I will sleep in them tonight


----------



## jmcadon

I just got this gorgeous Chanel linen jacket...


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Hello!  This is my first time posting in this thread.  Some cute pieces from topshop, asos, trashy diva, aerosoles, camper, and etsy.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Some more...


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

MsVtg said:


> Lovely Vintage Ralph Lauren Silk Top


 
Beautiful .. just saw a similar if not the same top beautifully styled in the blog
http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/


----------



## linhhhuynh

^just had to say i've spent the past twenty minutes looking through this blog!


----------



## kelbell35

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Hello!  This is my first time posting in this thread.  Some cute pieces from topshop, asos, trashy diva, aerosoles, camper, and etsy.



Lovely pieces, especially these shorts!


----------



## kat99

New black D&G dress


----------



## am2022

lovely!



kat99 said:


> New black D&G dress


----------



## angelastoel

I just make picture from my last 2 months-buys


----------



## P.Y.T.

linhhhuynh said:


> ^just had to say i've spent the past twenty minutes looking through this blog!


 Me too! I dig her style...


----------



## am2022

love love the marant tweed... that's different from the flana right?




angelastoel said:


> I just make picture from my last 2 months-buys


----------



## angelastoel

thank you, the tweed has a knitted structure and the flana is more like a thick cotton


----------



## kat99

amacasa said:


> lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## Stephanie***

This jacket. It's by Nicowa


----------



## ReisKitty

P.Y.T. said:


> Me too! I dig her style...


 
Atlantic-Pacific is my new style inspiration!


----------



## soleilbrun

flower71 said:


> Ok, I got my number one on the list of must haves for the season (yeah, well like forever!): my Burberry trench...


 Congratulations!!! It's very gorgeous.  I spied the same one.  I hope you post modelling shots soon.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

ReisKitty said:


> Atlantic-Pacific is my new style inspiration!


 Glad you ladies are enjoying her blog!  Im new to reading blogs ..but im hooked! So many stylish ladies out there


----------



## ilovefashion87

I love it too, reminds me of helena 



P.Y.T. said:


> Me too! I dig her style...


----------



## c0uture

Just ordered some v necks & this sweater seen on Vanessa Hudgens from Forever 21...









Originally *$27.80*, got it for *$8.99* !! I couldn't resist, I hope I get to wear it before it gets warm in NYC though lol


----------



## Mia Bella

angelastoel said:


> I just make picture from my last 2 months-buys


----------



## ilovefashion87

Bought this bcbg power skirt and milt cyrus for wal-mart top, it was only $3


----------



## platinum_girly

^LOVE both of those pieces!!!

I got these white shorts today:


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

ilovefashion....cute and great deal ..Im loving that green necklace in the front


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

platinum_girly said:


> ^LOVE both of those pieces!!!
> 
> I got these white shorts today:


  I love your new signature quote


----------



## ReisKitty

On sale @ William Rast for $160, down from $395...waited for this jacket for about 3 months to go on sale- FINALLY!


----------



## chicjean

^Love that jacket!!! You'll have to tell us how it fits when it arrives... I've been lusting after it, too


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> Bought this bcbg power skirt and milt cyrus for wal-mart top, it was only $3


 
Very cute and casual! Luv the necklace too. I have the same one in yellow! Anthropology right??


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> ^LOVE both of those pieces!!!
> 
> I got these white shorts today:


 
Great choice for summer! You can't go wrong with a pair of white denim
shorts...


----------



## P.Y.T.

ReisKitty said:


> On sale @ William Rast for $160, down from $395...waited for this jacket for about 3 months to go on sale- FINALLY!


 
Congrats on your purchase! very cute...Enjoy.


----------



## P.Y.T.

I know I'm late as hell with summer approaching fast but I couldn't resist! I finally got a cute leather RED jacket.

Zara


----------



## ReisKitty

LOVE RED LEATHER! I think it looks amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## ReisKitty

chicjean said:


> ^Love that jacket!!! You'll have to tell us how it fits when it arrives... I've been lusting after it, too


 
Will do! Though sadly an IMPROVD jacket @ nordstom went on sale of almost 1/2 off today too, and I had to make a hard choice.

Hopefully if this one doesn't work, I'll be able to try the IMPROVD one...


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Thank you..


----------



## Bornsocialite26

DH gave me these, he wants me to wear more cute sleeveless tanks, but I really hate showing off these flabby arms right now!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

P.Y.T. said:


> I know I'm late as hell with summer approaching fast but I couldn't resist! I finally got a cute leather RED jacket.
> 
> Zara


 Niiice ...im sure youll get lots of wear of it here in the bay!  The color is beautiful


----------



## ZoeZoeZoe

P.Y.T. said:


> I know I'm late as hell with summer approaching fast but I couldn't resist! I finally got a cute leather RED jacket.



Love the red leather. Great choice.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Thanks you guys!


----------



## P.Y.T.

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Niiice ...im sure youll get lots of wear of it here in the bay! The color is beautiful


 
Hey mama, how are you??


----------



## ilovefashion87

thank you no its from a store called francesca.




P.Y.T. said:


> Very cute and casual! Luv the necklace too. I have the same one in yellow! Anthropology right??


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

P.Y.T. said:


> Hey mama, how are you??


 Hey you!  Im Just patiently waiting for Mr Spring and Mrs Summer to arrive!


----------



## P.Y.T.

I hear that! Nice to see your font b t w.....


----------



## PriscillaW

I got Prada spring 2011 runway skirt, a stole from that same Prada collection, and this Balmain jacket from Outnet


----------



## chicjean

^ I'm seriously OBSESSED with that Prada skirt!!! LOVE it!


----------



## PriscillaW

chicjean said:


> ^ I'm seriously OBSESSED with that Prada skirt!!! LOVE it!



thank you!  It was only around $600 at the Prada store in Hawaii.


----------



## angelastoel

I just received the perfect black trousers after a long search for the perfect one:






(from etoile isabel marant, via the net-a-porter)


----------



## angelastoel

angelastoel said:


> I just received the perfect black trousers after a long search for the perfect one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (from etoile isabel marant, via the net-a-porter)



and I forgot this skirt, wich I haven't bought, but made by me!


----------



## sammie225

@angelastoel : i love that skirt  how did you make it ?


----------



## KristyDarling

Sass and Bide Paradox jeans:





LowLuv x Erin Wasson earrings:





Soft Joie Grant top:


----------



## lady sunshine

A bright orange skirt by per una and a brown herringbone one by hobbs, as I got them on ebay, I got them for pennies! yeehoo!!!!
 oooh! And let me not forget!! a top by Coast (the first of many more I hope!!) bright orange too!


----------



## lady sunshine

I too, am after a red jacket, this summer. I had not thought of a leather one...............


----------



## cbrooke

sammie225 said:


> @angelastoel : i love that skirt  how did you make it ?


 
I want to know too!!!


----------



## angelastoel

sammie225 said:


> @angelastoel : i love that skirt  how did you make it ?



hi sammy: I made a topic how I made it in the erts and crafts section and it is also on my blog.


----------



## angelastoel

found this on the outnet on sale!




and I also found my perfect spring-summer jeans:


----------



## am2022

Priscilla.. love all these stuff !

congrats!!! got the plain gold balmain jacquard... but had this in my basket too and opted out last minute.. i only need one balmain at a time!!!

but wanted the navy drummer's jacket but sold out!



PriscillaW said:


> I got Prada spring 2011 runway skirt, a stole from that same Prada collection, and this Balmain jacket from Outnet


----------



## PriscillaW

amacasa said:


> Priscilla.. love all these stuff !
> 
> congrats!!! got the plain gold balmain jacquard... but had this in my basket too and opted out last minute.. i only need one balmain at a time!!!
> 
> but wanted the navy drummer's jacket but sold out!



Thank you! Did you do that recently, and was it the size 6? If so, you saved me from losing it  I nearly got the plain gold instead after I saw Gaga wearing it in public. You have to show it to me, especially with a mod pic. I am very interested in seeing it


----------



## am2022

I surely will as soon as it gets here!



PriscillaW said:


> Thank you! Did you do that recently, and was it the size 6? If so, you saved me from losing it  I nearly got the plain gold instead after I saw Gaga wearing it in public. You have to show it to me, especially with a mod pic. I am very interested in seeing it


----------



## katdhoneybee

Draped jersey dress by A.L.C. in charcoal. A.L.C. is my brand crush right now - I would go berserk on this line if it weren't so overpriced ush:. Love!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Vix jade bikini!


----------



## Etincelle

This dress from Oasis! I also have it in black, love the fit!


----------



## sowingseason

Just 4 tee shirts but I'm excited about all of them!


----------



## platinum_girly

I got my first pair of J BRAND jeans/trousers, yay!


----------



## flower71

katdhoneybee said:


> Draped jersey dress by A.L.C. in charcoal. A.L.C. is my brand crush right now - I would go berserk on this line if it weren't so overpriced ush:. Love!


I LOVE A.L.C, pure perfection!
*amacasa and priscilla*, congrats...I still haven't got a Balmain in my wardrobe, can't wait to see the mod pics
*angela*, you will look gorgeous in that HL dress...I still get myself to wear close fitted dresses.
platinum girly, Jbrand are one of my faves, with Acne and C.E IMO


----------



## platinum_girly

flower71 said:


> platinum girly, Jbrand are one of my faves, with Acne and C.E IMO


 
OMG i am sitting here knowing now what i have been missing all this time, they feel such great quality and are so soft and form fitting, i totally love them!
Do you happen to have any reccommendations for any of their jeans?


----------



## .jourdyn.

*angelastoel*: love that skirt you made!


----------



## kat99

Picked up this dress:







Top;


----------



## platinum_girly

*Kat99* that floral dress is sooo pretty!


----------



## PriscillaW

flower71 said:


> I LOVE A.L.C, pure perfection!
> *amacasa and priscilla*, congrats...I still haven't got a Balmain in my wardrobe, can't wait to see the mod pics
> *angela*, you will look gorgeous in that HL dress...I still get myself to wear close fitted dresses.
> platinum girly, Jbrand are one of my faves, with Acne and C.E IMO




you got your wish


----------



## chicjean

^so gorgeous!!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

katdhoneybee said:


> Draped jersey dress by A.L.C. in charcoal. A.L.C. is my brand crush right now - I would go berserk on this line if it weren't so overpriced ush:. Love!




Oh me too! Love


----------



## katdhoneybee

Thanks ladies! I've worn it two days in a row now...I know...  

PriscillaW, that Balmain jacket is amaaaaaaaaaaazing! The gorgeous fabric, the perfect structured shoulders....I die!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Macy's had a great 1 day sale a few weeks ago! here are few items.

*Theory blazer reg. $400 on sale $143.00*






*Theory top reg. $200 on sale. $85.00*





Sidenote: I also purchased a Rebecca taylor dress and a BCBG dress too!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Katdhoneybee* -I too, love A.L.C. leather jackets! I might have to look into buying one..


----------



## PriscillaW

chicjean and Katdhoneybee thank you loads! 

P.Y.T.- the Theory blazer is amazing!!


----------



## randr21

PYT, those are amazing prices on theory...let's see some mod pics.

I got a rag & bone blazer and alice & olivia dress.


----------



## .jourdyn.

P.Y.T. - Gorgeous blazer you got & such a great price as well!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Thanks you guys! I had been wanting another white blazer but this time around I wanted a designer one. And boy did I find one. 

I love pairing a white blazer with a pair of Jeans in the summertime.


----------



## P.Y.T.

randr21 said:


> PYT, those are amazing prices on theory...let's see some mod pics.
> 
> I got a rag & bone blazer and alice & olivia dress.



I'll post  modeling picks as soon as I wear it! Which will probably won't be for another month.


----------



## P.Y.T.

D p


----------



## flower71

PriscillaW said:


> you got your wish


Looking groovy, love the look! Thanks...


----------



## am2022

Flower!
Priscilla love the blazer!
Sadly mine will have to go back. I'm a size 36 French but didn't knowbalmain's fit Is so tiny!
I need a size 38 but there's only a 42 rightnow!
Il try to post a mod pic later!


----------



## PriscillaW

flower71 said:


> Looking groovy, love the look! Thanks...



thank you


----------



## PriscillaW

amacasa said:


> Flower!
> Priscilla love the blazer!
> Sadly mine will have to go back. I'm a size 36 French but didn't knowbalmain's fit Is so tiny!
> I need a size 38 but there's only a 42 rightnow!
> Il try to post a mod pic later!




yeah, it was a good thing I got the size I did because it would have been way too small otherwise! I was shocked at the sizing. I guess because french women are tiny.


----------



## am2022

well i guess i didn't know about the sizing then.

very impressive tailoring though...

i hope i can get a 38 in this!


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> well i guess i didn't know about the sizing then.
> 
> very impressive tailoring though...
> 
> i hope i can get a 38 in this!



You look amazing in this blazer!  I hope you can find a 38, it's fabulous!!


----------



## am2022

Mia!!! 

I was just going to post this on the Sexuali shirt thread!!! but now i don't need to... you found me dear!


Mia Bella said:


> You look amazing in this blazer!  I hope you can find a 38, it's fabulous!!


----------



## megt10

amacasa said:


> well i guess i didn't know about the sizing then.
> 
> very impressive tailoring though...
> 
> i hope i can get a 38 in this!


 Wow amacasa, gorgeous blazer. I hope that you can find a 38. It is good to know about their sizing.


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> Mia!!!
> 
> I was just going to post this on the Sexuali shirt thread!!! but now i don't need to... you found me dear!



Oh you're rocking the Sexuali-Tee under there?? Awesome! Don't you just love it?? Definitely post your pics in that thread too - they'll make more people want to buy them! AA should really be thanking us for the surge in purchases for these tees. haha


----------



## PriscillaW

amacasa said:


> well i guess i didn't know about the sizing then.
> 
> very impressive tailoring though...
> 
> i hope i can get a 38 in this!



ikr? The detail is amazing! what size was that you have on right there? they have a 6 here

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/225679


----------



## am2022

megt10! hello there!  thanks....  i really hope i can find a 38!



megt10 said:


> Wow amacasa, gorgeous blazer. I hope that you can find a 38. It is good to know about their sizing.


----------



## am2022

where? i already checked and found a 42 only on the US site?

the one that has the 38 is the one you have that's black and gold... i have the plain gold one!!!



PriscillaW said:


> ikr? The detail is amazing! what size was that you have on right there? they have a 6 here
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/225679


----------



## PriscillaW

amacasa said:


> where? i already checked and found a 42 only on the US site?
> 
> the one that has the 38 is the one you have that's black and gold... i have the plain gold one!!!



I was just saying they have bigger sizes in the other 2 sizes. Sorry about that


----------



## flower71

platinum_girly said:


> OMG i am sitting here knowing now what i have been missing all this time, they feel such great quality and are so soft and form fitting, i totally love them!
> Do you happen to have any reccommendations for any of their jeans?


Hey platinum, I am in love with their capri jeans (in white, my fave) and Houlihans of course...


----------



## platinum_girly

flower71 said:


> Hey platinum, I am in love with their capri jeans (in white, my fave) and Houlihans of course...


 
I really need to check out more of the range, i got mine pretty cheap though from TK maxx (£22) and i think that normally they are more around the £100 range, is that correct?


----------



## KristyDarling

Finally bit the bullet and got the Winter Kate Victoire dress:


----------



## emma andrea

for a wedding?maybe you have to buy another one


----------



## emma andrea

i think you must wear wedding dress


----------



## DizzyFairy

I bought 3 tops from Yesstyle.com.au (paid saturday and recieved on wednesday!)

very quick shipping!! love it!


----------



## ninja_please

kat99 said:


> Picked up this dress:
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/joiea/joiea3001813623/joiea3001813623_p1_v1_m56577569832181024_254x500.jpg



How does the dress fit? I may splurge and get this, but I can't seem to find xs...


----------



## kat99

ninja_please said:


> How does the dress fit? I may splurge and get this, but I can't seem to find xs...



Hmm pretty true to size - I got an XS and though I think a small would be fine it is a kind of "looser" fit --- though I'm sure alterations could fix it. Do you want the cream or navy? I wanted navy but they were sold out.


----------



## megt10

I just got this Balenciaga Higgings moto jacket and a Helmut Lang dress this evening.


----------



## platinum_girly

^LOVE that jacket!!!


----------



## lily25

Mango red dress, very retro. DH styled the belt , it normally ties in front but he didn't like it...






It's this one http://aka.mangoshop.com/rcs/pics/T4/S9/41440159_03.jpg


----------



## megt10

platinum_girly said:


> ^LOVE that jacket!!!


 Thanks platinum. I love it too and think that I am going to get a lot of use out of it. She has a sister that will be arriving next week I will post pics then.


----------



## megt10

lily25 said:


> Mango red dress, very retro. DH styled the belt , it normally ties in front but he didn't like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's this one http://aka.mangoshop.com/rcs/pics/T4/S9/41440159_03.jpg


 Gorgeoues dress and it looks fabulous on you.


----------



## lily25

Thank you! I think it needs some sort of shape wear undergarment to make the look smoother.


----------



## megt10

lily25 said:


> Thank you! I think it needs some sort of shape wear undergarment to make the look smoother.


 If you do, I can't tell from the picture.


----------



## ninja_please

kat99 said:


> Hmm pretty true to size - I got an XS and though I think a small would be fine it is a kind of "looser" fit --- though I'm sure alterations could fix it. Do you want the cream or navy? I wanted navy but they were sold out.



It sounds like xs would be better on me, but still not sure. Do you mind posting modeling pics? By the way, I just checked out your blog, and I love your style! That DVF feather dress is amazing!


----------



## kat99

ninja_please said:


> It sounds like xs would be better on me, but still not sure. Do you mind posting modeling pics? By the way, I just checked out your blog, and I love your style! That DVF feather dress is amazing!



Thanks for your kind comments about my blog  I will try to post modeling photos of the dress soon - I'll let you know!


----------



## lily25

megt10 said:


> If you do, I can't tell from the picture.


Nope I don't,. hence the wrinkles on the dress.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

lily25 said:


> Mango red dress, very retro. DH styled the belt , it normally ties in front but he didn't like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's this one http://aka.mangoshop.com/rcs/pics/T4/S9/41440159_03.jpg



Lovely dress, pretty neckline!


----------



## lily25

Thanks!


----------



## platinum_girly

In the last few days have ordered:


----------



## platinum_girly

I also got the exact same scarf again in plain cobalt blue


----------



## lily25

^ Nice loot! I can't wait for the action pics! Congrats PG!


----------



## kat99

ninja_please said:


> It sounds like xs would be better on me, but still not sure. Do you mind posting modeling pics? By the way, I just checked out your blog, and I love your style! That DVF feather dress is amazing!



Hey! I posted a modeling pictures over in the "Outfit of the Day" thread if you'd like to see the dress


----------



## platinum_girly

lily25 said:


> ^ Nice loot! I can't wait for the action pics! Congrats PG!


 
Thanks *Lily*, there were all total bargains of course, everything but a few of the scarves have arrived already so i will be having a play about with everything in the next few days


----------



## BasketballCourt

Bought at the mall yesterday:

UO dress (the white dots are actually little hearts)-










Gap flares-





And I'm seriously considering ordering this tank top:


----------



## am2022

megt10! love the dress and the jacket of course!


----------



## bridetobe

Just bought this Wildflower Spacedye Maxi Dress from Free People this morning


----------



## KristyDarling

BasketballCourt -- those Gap flares are adorable! I might need a pair for myself. 

Got this from the Additional 25% Off sale at Neiman's today. It's by Foley + Corinna:


----------



## MissDarkEyes

I saw this necklace on sale at Express and couldn't resist.

http://www.express.com/nested-pearl...&Mpg=SEARCH+NAV&Mrsaa=*&Mcatpn=For+Her&Mppg=0


----------



## NYCBelle

Gorgeous!



KristyDarling said:


> BasketballCourt -- those Gap flares are adorable! I might need a pair for myself.
> 
> Got this from the Additional 25% Off sale at Neiman's today. It's by Foley + Corinna:


----------



## Tasi

I bought this cute navy blue soft cotton blazer at Pimkie last weekend.  
I love it!


----------



## TaraP

I ordered some tanks from Karmaloop last night... I can't wait for some warm weather..

Tokidoki tank..








Chaser NYC tank..








Alternative Apparel tank..


----------



## LoveMyMarc

BasketballCourt said:


> Bought at the mall yesterday:
> 
> UO dress (the white dots are actually little hearts)-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap flares-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm seriously considering ordering this tank top:


That dress is really cute and I am dying to get flared jeans! I wish GAP jeans fit me though.



TaraPep said:


> I ordered some tanks from Karmaloop last night... I can't wait for some warm weather..
> 
> Tokidoki tank..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaser NYC tank..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternative Apparel tank..


Love the Alternative Apparel tank!


----------



## platinum_girly

TaraPep said:


> I ordered some tanks from Karmaloop last night... I can't wait for some warm weather..
> 
> Tokidoki tank..


 
So cute!


----------



## TaraP

Thanks* LoveMyMarc* and *Platinum*! BTW Congrats on the engagement! Your ring looks gorgeous!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

TaraPep said:


> Thanks* LoveMyMarc* and *Platinum*! BTW Congrats on the engagement! Your ring looks gorgeous!


Aw, thank you!


----------



## KristyDarling

Rory Beca dress:






Leith silk jacket:


----------



## shesnochill

2 vintage pieces. 1 blouse and 1 cardigan  both under $2O. woo hoo!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Saw this jacket in Forever 21 ..kicked myself for not buying it ...finally found it new on ebay!


----------



## shamrock0421

Stunning!  


kristydarling said:


> leith silk jacket:
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/gigantic/5/_6343125.jpg


----------



## Bornsocialite26

KristyDarling said:


> Rory Beca dress:
> 
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/15/_6383575.jpg
> 
> Leith silk jacket:
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/5/_6343125.jpg


omg...I have this almost exact same top in Natori!


----------



## c0uture

Brandy & Melville Top


----------



## ashleyjena

got this from anthropologie today, on a ban, but i figured i should treat myself for my birthday (and use my 15% birthday coupon!!)


----------



## Straight-Laced

shirtdress 
(pic from SIEN)


----------



## Straight-Laced

ashleyjena said:


> got this from anthropologie today, on a ban, but i figured i should treat myself for my birthday (and use my 15% birthday coupon!!)




Happy birthday!!  Lovely floral


----------



## .jourdyn.

c0uture said:


> Brandy & Melville Top



Very cute shirt!



ashleyjena said:


> got this from anthropologie today, on a ban, but i figured i should treat myself for my birthday (and use my 15% birthday coupon!!)




Really like the print & design of this shirt!


----------



## c0uture

^ Thank You!


----------



## MissIndependent

This


----------



## NYCBelle

Hunter rain boots in black at bloomies F&F

Express (work clothes):
Gray Editior pants with pink pinstripes 
Pencil skirt that kind of looks like denim
Navy button down shirt


----------



## MissIndependent

Also bought a pair og gloves today


----------



## KristyDarling

I am not normally a vibrant colors person, so I hope I don't regret this! I just think it'll look so cool with a black biker jacket, or with a navy/white striped Breton top! This is COH's Thompson Skinny Jeans in Picante:


----------



## platinum_girly

^Ooh they are HOT!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Thanks, PG! Love those liquid leggings! I have a pair and they are so versatile! And I love that Navajo pattern scarf....I adore Navajo motifs!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Can you believe that i have wanted a pair of liquid leggings ever since i saw the KOVA & T ones that the Olsen twins have/had? I bought a VERY cheap pair a few years ago and they ripped on me (right at the seam) at like the second wear and i was scared off ever since, haha, but these were on offer so i couldn't resist (fingers crossed on this pair) 

ETA: Is there any way that you could possibly send me a link to those COH jeans/trousers that you have just bought? I think i fell in


----------



## KristyDarling

platinum_girly said:


> ^Can you believe that i have wanted a pair of liquid leggings ever since i saw the KOVA & T ones that the Olsen twins have/had? I bought a VERY cheap pair a few years ago and they ripped on me (right at the seam) at like the second wear and i was scared off ever since, haha, but these were on offer so i couldn't resist (fingers crossed on this pair)
> 
> ETA: Is there any way that you could possibly send me a link to those COH jeans/trousers that you have just bought? I think i fell in



But of course my dear! http://www.shopbop.com/cropped-thom...524441891737.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize


----------



## platinum_girly

^Awww thankyou babe


----------



## shamrock0421

I am in LOVE with this blazer!
Would you please tell me where you purchased it?
I'm sorry if you already mentioned it and I missed it - I am still drinking coffee with my eyes half-closed!
Thank you so much!



platinum_girly said:


>


----------



## platinum_girly

shamrock0421 said:


> I am in LOVE with this blazer!
> Would you please tell me where you purchased it?
> I'm sorry if you already mentioned it and I missed it - I am still drinking coffee with my eyes half-closed!
> Thank you so much!


 
Yes sure, i purchased from this website: http://www.yogoego.com/product-deta...ackets/YOGO-EGO-Stud-Detail-Fitted-Jacket.htm


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you so much, Sweetie!!!!  I'm running to check it out now!
Have a happy day!



platinum_girly said:


> Yes sure, i purchased from this website: http://www.yogoego.com/product-deta...ackets/YOGO-EGO-Stud-Detail-Fitted-Jacket.htm


----------



## chicjean

^LOVE the liquid leggings and those red jeans!!!


----------



## takeoutbox

just picked these up today for 10 dollars each.


----------



## nillacobain

My latest addition:

Fred Perry - seersucker pants - bought at my local flea market for 1. They look as new. I really needed something seersucker in my life! 











Also bought an H&M dress off ebay... I washed it but I'll post pics.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Don't you love those awesome flea market finds? 

I just got this, the stretch-linen Donna top by Vivienne Westwood Anglomania. The price was a little higher than I'm used to spending for a top, but I consider this piece to be a classic and I just love the drape and proportions! 






I also got this cool Fluxus hooded capelet poncho for dirt cheap - $37!


----------



## nillacobain

KristyDarling said:


> ^^ *Don't you love those awesome flea market finds? *
> 
> *I just got this, the stretch-linen Donna top by Vivienne Westwood Anglomania*. The price was a little higher than I'm used to spending for a top, but I consider this piece to be a classic and I just love the drape and proportions!
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/105038/105038_ou_l.jpg
> 
> I also got this cool Fluxus hooded capelet poncho for dirt cheap - $37!
> assets1.tobi.com/files/images/632/34705/43158/women/1/221x331.jpg?1291502389


 

So happy when I found them! 

I really love this top!!!  Especially how's styled on the model.


----------



## chloe_chanel

My latest purchase:

Ella Moss Khloe Stripe Top


----------



## Spendaholic

My new purchases from Dorothy Perkins Uk

Black Pleat Belted Skirt
http://www.dorothyperkins.com/webap...ategory_rn=&searchTerm=14522701&resultCount=1



Black Crew Neck Cardigan
http://www.dorothyperkins.com/webap...&productId=2204832&langId=-1&sort_field=Price


----------



## KristyDarling

chloe_chanel said:


> My latest purchase:
> 
> Ella Moss Khloe Stripe Top
> 
> View attachment 1374077



I love this top! 

I just ordered this Maison Scotch suede bomber jacket. I've been searching high and low for months for the perfect casual camel/caramel-colored leather jacket and I *think* this is it!!


----------



## chicjean

so, i don't normally have luck thrift shopping. EVER. 

yesterday, i went to savers with a girlfriend and totally scored!!!

i found these ag stilt jeans, brand new with original tags still on them for $5!!! you can still buy them at revolve for $235 





http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=AG-WJ386&c=AG+Adriano+Goldschmied


----------



## cindyyis

http://images.bakersshoes.com/images/products/1_205012_AV_92~BLACKEVENING.JPG


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> I love this top!
> 
> I just ordered this Maison Scotch suede bomber jacket. I've been searching high and low for months for the perfect casual camel/caramel-colored leather jacket and I *think* this is it!!


Lovely find! I do like their shirts and dresses too, so refreshing!


----------



## chloe_chanel

That's an amazing deal!



chicjean said:


> so, i don't normally have luck thrift shopping. EVER.
> 
> yesterday, i went to savers with a girlfriend and totally scored!!!
> 
> i found these ag stilt jeans, brand new with original tags still on them for $5!!! you can still buy them at revolve for $235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=AG-WJ386&c=AG+Adriano+Goldschmied


----------



## KristyDarling

Thank you,* nillacobain* and *flower71*! 

chicjean -- what a score!


----------



## CoachGirl12

I'm a Express fanatic... just picked up a few things... 

Flare Jeans in Black
V Neck in White
Tank Top in Teal
Ruffle Top in Grey


----------



## .jourdyn.

Got 2 of these from Forever 21. One navy/white & the other peach/white.










Then these 2 shirts from Garage:










First time buying clothing in like months.


----------



## chicjean

chloe_chanel said:


> That's an amazing deal!







KristyDarling said:


> chicjean -- what a score!



thanks! i've been wearing them non stop!


----------



## chloe_chanel

KristyDarling said:


> I love this top!
> 
> I just ordered this Maison Scotch suede bomber jacket. I've been searching high and low for months for the perfect casual camel/caramel-colored leather jacket and I *think* this is it!!
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/maisn/maisn2001734112/maisn2001734112_p1_1-0_254x500.jpg



Thanks KD! I love your jacket as well. It's pair well with SO many outfits. Definitely a nice investment piece.


----------



## NYCBelle

From Century 21: Striped tops by W118 by William Baker (Orig $98 Bought for $22) and white ruffle top by Juicy Couture ($35 orig was about high $60s)


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Cute striped tops - especially love the black and grey striped one!

Not a purchase but new and recent (it was a present):

Burberry Brit Beige Trench


----------



## NYCBelle

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Cute striped tops - especially love the black and grey striped one!
> 
> Not a purchase but new and recent (it was a present):
> 
> Burberry Brit Beige Trench



thank you!!

Love that Burberry trench! Want one so bad but they're so pricey


----------



## GhstDreamer

NYCBelle said:


> thank you!!
> 
> Love that Burberry trench! Want one so bad but they're so pricey



Thanks back!!! They are pricey that's I wouldn't get another one for a while but since this was a gift, I'll happily accept it! lol


----------



## megt10

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Cute striped tops - especially love the black and grey striped one!
> 
> Not a purchase but new and recent (it was a present):
> 
> Burberry Brit Beige Trench


 Gorgeous and will last for years to come and always be in style.


----------



## megt10

I just purchased from NAP my first pair of CL shoes. They should arrive early next week. I hope they fit.


----------



## NYCBelle

megt10 said:


> I just purchased from NAP my first pair of CL shoes. They should arrive early next week. I hope they fit.



Exciting! Do a reveal in the CL thread


----------



## NYCBelle

GhstDreamer said:


> Thanks back!!! They are pricey that's I wouldn't get another one for a while but since this was a gift, I'll happily accept it! lol




lol i would too =)


----------



## platinum_girly

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Cute striped tops - especially love the black and grey striped one!
> 
> Not a purchase but new and recent (it was a present):
> 
> Burberry Brit Beige Trench


 
I love this, i am soooo :greengrin:


----------



## megt10

NYCBelle said:


> Exciting! Do a reveal in the CL thread


 I will. I haven't spent any time there but I see that may be my next addiction, lol.


----------



## GhstDreamer

thanks platinum_girly and megt10!

megt10: those are hot CL heels!!! Congrats! I'm sure once you start collecting CL shoes, you won't stop - that's why I don't even want to start buying any.


----------



## megt10

GhstDreamer said:


> thanks platinum_girly and megt10!
> 
> megt10: those are hot CL heels!!! Congrats! I'm sure once you start collecting CL shoes, you won't stop - that's why I don't even want to start buying any.


 Thanks GhstDreamer, I have tried on several pair but have yet to find any that fit correctly. I think these might work and a few ladies here have given me other recommendations.


----------



## jeNYC

ahhh can't enlarge the picture but i bought this Romeo and Juliet lace top on sale for $30!!!

http://www.lastcall.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod2390136


----------



## Annabear

Haven't posted in a while, but here are a few of my purchases in the past months. Im sure i've bought more but they have escaped me.











Ive gone a bit ASOS crazy since they now do free international shipping (im pretty sure they only started to do this recently, correct me if im wrong!)

But im just inlove with some of their dresses and the price tag is not hefty either and they get to me within a week considering im in Oz.


----------



## Annabear

Here are a few more, as they would not fit in one post.

This is a cute draped little knit vest. I just loved the colour. I think I got this for $24AUD.





I needed to stock up on flats. No matter how much I pay for flats, they always seem to get holes at the bottom of the sole after about a few months of wear. So all these flats were bought for less than $25AUD each, cheapest pair was at $9.89AUD. 





Fell in love with these grey ankle boots as soon as I saw them. I love the buckle details. They remind me of the Chloe boots with the gold buckles, but I do not have nearly $4k to spend on boots even if I did manage to track one down. So these will do at $80AUD. 





Ive been uhming and ahhing about faux fur vests in a while. I have always secretly been lemming for one everytime I see Rachel Zoe in one. I didnt know if I would look like a tosser in one, but at $40AUD, I was willing to take the plunge. It is very very warm. And I also finally managed to track down the pink version of the Lanvin for H&M necklace at a price point that I didnt think was ridiculous. I love love it to bits! As I have very boring clothes, I like to incorporate statement accessories.





This red pea coat is amazing! Its warm, its red and its just a pop colour I need for winter. Scored this on ebay for less than $100AUD.


----------



## Annabear

I promise this is my last post!

Been wanting a camel coloured trousers for a while. I took the plunge by buying this on ASOS without having tried it on, so im glad it fits and its very comfy. 






I have issues with striped clothing. I will buy it if I see it. I just cant help it, and this dress just fits very nicely.





As I said above, stripes just draw me in. Maybe I secretly want to be a sailor? :greengrin:





Dont even get me started on khaki coloured clothing. I also get drawn to them. I have so much khaki that I think one day ill step out of the house in khaki coloured pants and top cos I wont have anything else and these were only $6!!!!





Last but not the least, these shoes I saw last week but bought today. I found in a store called Big W here in Oz. The photo doesnt really capture the colour properly, but they're a nude blush. I only ever wear heels occasionally in the office or if im at a function. So at $29.74, I cant really go wrong, seeing as I wanted a pair that looked exactly like this for $180. 





Thank you for being patient and letting me show off my purchases


----------



## platinum_girly

^I LOVE those shoes!


----------



## platinum_girly

These 3 items for £54 including shipping:













£22.50:





£8:


----------



## exotikittenx

^ Cute stuff!  

^^Love those nude pumps!  

What great deals you ladies got!


----------



## ilovechanel2

Getting ready for my Europe holiday 

Top






Belt 






headband 






dress


----------



## platinum_girly

^Love the belt, headband, white dress and sandals- great choices


----------



## ilovechanel2

^ thank you! Am very excited! Hope everything fits


----------



## ilovechanel2

I have received the sandal last week. They are even better in person


----------



## Annabear

I love seeing everyones purchases! It makes me feel better that im not the only shop-a-holic


----------



## NYCBelle

This dress for work

http://www.anntaylorloft.com/catalo...efaultColor=Steel Grey&defaultSizeType=Petite

Jumpsuit with White/Black tuxedo blazer

http://www.express.com/cropped-jumpsuit-35975-3/control/page/2/show/3/index.pro

http://www.express.com/1-button-tux-jacket-36260-701/index.pro

Dress DH picked out but have to return it for another since it looks like it has a small pen mark

http://www.express.com/chiffon-rouched-sleeveless-dress-31253-22/control/show/3/index.pro

Shirt for work in black

http://www.express.com/elite-stretc...3-721/control/page/19/show/3/index.pro#jsLink

work shirt in pink and white stripes

http://www.express.com/smocked-front-short-sleeve-shirt-32910-721/control/page/26/show/3/index.pro

Halter in black

http://www.express.com/ruffled-neck-halter-top-35963-682/control/page/6/show/3/index.pro

Also me and DH went to Century 21 in Jersey (neat and not crowded at all) and he racked up on button down shirts for work: Boss, Michael Kors, Calvin Klein, designer ties (6 shirts, 7 ties, socks) all for $300 lol. And I got a Marc Jacobs bag for $200 (originally $398)...great leather and its a dark blue green. I couldn't resist


----------



## angelastoel

My latest buy is this lovely Stella McCartney blazer, I am in love...


----------



## Karenada

Annabear said:


> I promise this is my last post!
> 
> Been wanting a camel coloured trousers for a while. I took the plunge by buying this on ASOS without having tried it on, so im glad it fits and its very comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have issues with striped clothing. I will buy it if I see it. I just cant help it, and this dress just fits very nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said above, stripes just draw me in. Maybe I secretly want to be a sailor? :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont even get me started on khaki coloured clothing. I also get drawn to them. I have so much khaki that I think one day ill step out of the house in khaki coloured pants and top cos I wont have anything else and these were only $6!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not the least, these shoes I saw last week but bought today. I found in a store called Big W here in Oz. The photo doesnt really capture the colour properly, but they're a nude blush. I only ever wear heels occasionally in the office or if im at a function. So at $29.74, I cant really go wrong, seeing as I wanted a pair that looked exactly like this for $180.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for being patient and letting me show off my purchases


 
Being looking for a pair of camel trousers, just wondering do you have the product code? TIA


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> My latest buy is this lovely Stella McCartney blazer, I am in love...



I adore this!


----------



## Annabear

Kitty2sweet, the brand is VILA, its called Goudi pant, style number is 14003520 in colour Mocca mousse. I bought this in the clearance section and I remember there were limited sizes. Goodluck! I really like this colour.


----------



## terps08

Just bought these two items yesterday on jcrew.com!  Can't resist free shipping...


----------



## Karenada

Annabear said:


> Kitty2sweet, the brand is VILA, its called Goudi pant, style number is 14003520 in colour Mocca mousse. I bought this in the clearance section and I remember there were limited sizes. Goodluck! I really like this colour.


 
Thanks sooo much i will check thst now.


----------



## vanilje

terps08 said:


> Just bought these two items yesterday on jcrew.com! Can't resist free shipping...


 Love it!


----------



## c0uture

Annabear said:


> I promise this is my last post!
> 
> 
> 
> I have issues with striped clothing. I will buy it if I see it. I just cant help it, and this dress just fits very nicely.



I'm obsessed with stripes also, love this!


----------



## c0uture

Ordered these tops from Asos today











Love the back!


----------



## KristyDarling

Just got this Leifsdottir silk wrap blouse:





And this cropped trench coat, by Caslon:


----------



## Mia Bella

^^Love that silk wrap top KD! 

I went NUTS on revolve today.

This top














Bought this entire outfit - tank & skirt


----------



## Mia Bella

All these tops:






free people:


----------



## chicjean

^ I LOVE Revolve! Who made that printed dress in the second photo? So pretty!


----------



## Mia Bella

chicjean said:


> ^ I LOVE Revolve! Who made that printed dress in the second photo? So pretty!



Hi! Here it is: http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=SOME-WD38&c=


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

KristyDarling said:


> Just got this Leifsdottir silk wrap blouse:
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/19/_6311779.jpg
> 
> And this cropped trench coat, by Caslon:
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/4/_6313764.jpg



KristyDarling, I love the cropped trench, where did you get it from?


----------



## katdhoneybee

A pretty dress by twenty8twelve and a rockin' studded leather belt by HTC. Ordered from the Outnet - can't wait to get them next week!


----------



## chicjean

Mia Bella said:


> Hi! Here it is: http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=SOME-WD38&c=



Thank you!


----------



## KristyDarling

Sleeping Beauty said:


> KristyDarling, I love the cropped trench, where did you get it from?



Hi Sleeping Beauty! It was from Nordstrom, and comes in many other colors. It's 100% cotton and only $68!


----------



## NYCBelle

great purchases everyone!


----------



## KristyDarling

From the Saks F&F sale, I got the Navajo pattern scarf by Theodora & Callum:


----------



## angelastoel

my new skirt!


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

platinum_girly said:


> These 3 items for £54 including shipping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £22.50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £8:




Love the boots, sparkly jacket and tube top. I would totally wear all of those.

I've actually been wanting a pair of boots like that for some time.


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

Some things I bought last week. I really wanted the CL shoes like but couldn't justify the price for something I probably won't wear much.


----------



## platinum_girly

Sloane_Ranger said:


>


 

LOVE those shoes!!! May i ask where they are from?


----------



## Elissabeta

^^ For me those shoes look like  Caryssag Glitter  by Steve Madden , but can be wrong .


----------



## Elissabeta

^^ Also Aldo has shoes like that ...hope this help


----------



## Spendaholic

My Debenhams order today.

Khaki ruffled scoop neck vest top
http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...01_057010482095_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Women~Tops



Dark pink ruffle vest top
http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...01_057010482007_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Women~Tops



Free Delivery & 10% off


----------



## Mia Bella

Some more goodies:

Friend of Mine "Oscar" dress


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Sloane_Ranger said:


> Some things I bought last week. I really wanted the CL shoes like but couldn't justify the price for something I probably won't wear much.


Love the shoes!



platinum_girly said:


> LOVE those shoes!!! May i ask where they are from?


I _think_ Steve Madden.


----------



## chicjean

Mia Bella said:


> Some more goodies:
> 
> Friend of Mine "Oscar" dress



We definitely have the same taste in clothes. LOVE both of these!!!!!


----------



## indi3r4

Bought TR Joey Petite in dark pony express and Julie in Black.. when i browsed, found this pretty little dress.. Matthew Williamson for Impulse (Macy's) One-Shoulder Jeweled Belt Tulip Dress..


----------



## megt10

indi3r4 said:


> Bought TR Joey Petite in dark pony express and Julie in Black.. when i browsed, found this pretty little dress.. Matthew Williamson for Impulse (Macy's) One-Shoulder Jeweled Belt Tulip Dress..


 Gorgeous Dress and it fits you perfectly!


----------



## megt10

I found these Herve Ledger shoes on Outnet. They just arrived this evening. 
They are really comfortable but a pain to get on with the straps.


----------



## indi3r4

thank you meg!  that HL shoes is HOT and they look great on you!


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

platinum_girly said:


> LOVE those shoes!!! May i ask where they are from?



As others have said they are Steve Madden. I ordered them online. I can't remember where sorry !


----------



## platinum_girly

Elissabeta said:


> ^^ For me those shoes look like Caryssag Glitter by Steve Madden , but can be wrong .


 


LoveMyMarc said:


> Love the shoes!
> 
> 
> I _think_ Steve Madden.


 


Sloane_Ranger said:


> As others have said they are Steve Madden. I ordered them online. I can't remember where sorry !


 
Thankyou all ladies for the ID, i will definately have to check them out


----------



## nillacobain

Here's the dresses I bought off ebay. Sorry for the bad pics... also, I still have to iron them. 

Esisto by Combipel and Imperial:






These are both from H&M (the purple/white/pink one is missing the belt in the pic):


----------



## Mia Bella

Mia Bella said:


> Some more goodies:
> 
> Friend of Mine "Oscar" dress



I got my dress today and I LOOOOVE it. 
It's very well made, light, airy and super femme. Fit is TTS. I highly recommend this adorable dress!
Here are a couple mods


----------



## KristyDarling

Love that dress on you, Mia Bella!!! Really fun and summery!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*A few items.*..





















I went a little crazy with prints!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Mia Bella said:


> I got my dress today and I LOOOOVE it.
> It's very well made, light, airy and super femme. Fit is TTS. I highly recommend this adorable dress!
> Here are a couple mods


 
You look lovely! Long legs and all...Werk it.


----------



## P.Y.T.

indi3r4 said:


> Bought TR Joey Petite in dark pony express and Julie in Black.. when i browsed, found this pretty little dress.. Matthew Williamson for Impulse (Macy's) One-Shoulder Jeweled Belt Tulip Dress..


 

*Beautiful color....* *you look FAB!*


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> Love that dress on you, Mia Bella!!! Really fun and summery!



Thank you KD!



P.Y.T. said:


> You look lovely! Long legs and all...Werk it.



You're so sweet PYT!  I love that cream/taupe striped sweater and the tube maxi. Any mods??


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Thank you. I will as soon as I get it shorten..


----------



## swtlustfulkiss

Shades of Pink





Shades of Blue :]


----------



## pwecious_323

cute outfit, where's the shoes from? 



Mia Bella said:


> I got my dress today and I LOOOOVE it.
> It's very well made, light, airy and super femme. Fit is TTS. I highly recommend this adorable dress!
> Here are a couple mods


----------



## DC-Cutie

*PYT* - cute new pieces!!!!  Hope your move into your new city and home went well....


----------



## Mia Bella

pwecious_323 said:


> cute outfit, where's the shoes from?



thanks! They're BCBGirls "Slim" sandals in amaretto. I bought them back in early '08 so they're pretty hard to find now unfortunately.


----------



## P.Y.T.

DC-Cutie said:


> *PYT* - cute new pieces!!!! Hope your move into your new city and home went well....


 

Thanks DC-Cutie! It's been a pain making the trip to San Diego. But I'm
here now and I'm adjusting just fine...


----------



## P.Y.T.

*A few more maxi dresses*..


----------



## P.Y.T.

I took some quick mod pics...But I still have to make some minor adjustments to these dresses...I'm going to vegas in a few weeks.
I think these dresses will be fine for just walking around in the daytime.


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## ilovefashion87

Cute cute cute! Those are perfect for vegas  I was there 2 weeks ago and packed hills and jeans for during the day then I changed my mind last minute have fun, I want to go back soon like for memorial day  lol




P.Y.T. said:


>


----------



## indi3r4

great maxis dress P.Y.T!!


----------



## angelastoel

introducing my new (to me) Chanel jacket!!!


----------



## Elissabeta

P.Y.T. said:


> *A few more maxi dresses*..



Wow love it all !!! .....also amazing modeling pics !!! I am big fan of maxi , may I ask about brands ? Thank you


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> Cute cute cute! Those are perfect for vegas  I was there 2 weeks ago and packed hills and jeans for during the day then I changed my mind last minute have fun, I want to go back soon like for memorial day  lol


 
Oh NO jeans are a NO NO in vegas! It is too dayum hot for all of that.
Maxi dresses work best for the weather in vegas. I prefer something
long and flowy with a cute jewel thong sandal and a handbag or clutch.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Indi3r4 -Thank you! I have another all black maxi dress from bcbg that I forgot to
post...

Elissabeta -Thank you. the first 3 are from forever21 and the last one is from H&M.


----------



## Elissabeta

P.Y.T. said:


> Indi3r4 -Thank you! I have another all black maxi dress from bcbg that I forgot to
> post...
> 
> Elissabeta -Thank you. the first 3 are from forever21 and the last one is from H&M.




Thank you *P.Y.T....*like always you have a great style and great finds !!!


----------



## gwendolen

*P*.*Y*.*T* you have such a tall and gorgeous body! And I love your dress choices!


----------



## HauteMama

PYT you look GREAT! Those dresses make your legs look impossibly long - very flattering!


----------



## coutureddd

vince top & j brand denim houlihan


----------



## Mia Bella

PYT you look *fantastic*! I especially like you in the 2nd and 4th dresses and all of them will be perfect for the hot Summer ahead. :sunnies


----------



## TheKittyTheCat

Red #15 Satchel


----------



## P.Y.T.

Elissabeta - Thank you! I have a trained eye..lol

gwendolen - Thank you but I'm not tall at all...I just have long legs.

HauteMama -Thank you. I was hoping these dresses would be flattering. But I still need to get 2 of them taken in.

Mia bella - Thanks! If anyone knows how to look fantastic its definitely you..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

angelastoel said:


> introducing my new (to me) Chanel jacket!!!



Beautiful
My congrats !


----------



## quynh_1206

Just ordered this dress on French Connection's outlet website for a great deal. I hope it is flattering IRL. It'll be perfect for summer weddings.


----------



## Elissabeta

quynh_1206 said:


> Just ordered this dress on French Connection's outlet website for a great deal. I hope it is flattering IRL. It'll be perfect for summer weddings.


  I love this dress and for few days I was thinking to buy it for this great price , but when I saw an model  the dress was kind of tight an her and have no idea how will be in real , so I am still thinking ???


----------



## quynh_1206

Yes, I am a bit concerned about the sizing. It seems this dress is pretty small. I am usually a size US2 but I got this dress in US4. The description even advice to go a size up. Alot of the reviews say that this dress is not made for curvy girls. I have more of a boyish figure (but with a butt) so hopefully this will fit normally. I will update as soon as I receive the dress.


----------



## Annabear

I am in a Zara craze this week. Below are my purchases and I couldnt be happier!


----------



## Annabear

These are 3 more Zara pants.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Annabear said:


> I am in a Zara craze this week. Below are my purchases and I couldnt be happier!



I love the trench, dress and blazer. Cute!


----------



## purseaddict**

angelastoel said:


> introducing my new (to me) Chanel jacket!!!



Can't wait to see you model the jacket!!


----------



## TheKittyTheCat

Annabear said:


> I am in a Zara craze this week. Below are my purchases and I couldnt be happier!


 
Anna, I've got the same coat and the red dress too! Good choices


----------



## airborne

2 thumbs up across the board - i love the first coat, i like the button up front design (kind of like a military style look), and coat #2 is my absoute favorite - the color is amazing, perfect for paring with a dress, shorts, or a skirt to add a pop of color/contrast to the look, great buys.



Annabear said:


> I am in a Zara craze this week. Below are my purchases and I couldnt be happier!


----------



## fshnonmymind

I love Emersonmade and have been going back and forth over what to buy. I finally took the plunge and order a new top.


----------



## Needanotherbag

KristyDarling said:


> Hi Sleeping Beauty! It was from Nordstrom, and comes in many other colors. It's 100% cotton and only $68!


*
KD *- you may be able to get a price adjustment on that trench, its half off right now, I just ordered the same one!


----------



## KristyDarling

Needanotherbag said:


> *
> KD *- you may be able to get a price adjustment on that trench, its half off right now, I just ordered the same one!



Hehe! Thanks for the heads-up! But I already got the PA....the day after I received the jacket, I went online to write a review and lo and behold -- it was much cheaper! I love Nordie's customer service!


----------



## Needanotherbag

KristyDarling said:


> Hehe! Thanks for the heads-up! But I already got the PA....the day after I received the jacket, I went online to write a review and lo and behold -- it was much cheaper! I love Nordie's customer service!



Excellent!  Its super cute, especially for the sale price!


----------



## chloe_chanel

fshnonmymind said:


> I love Emersonmade and have been going back and forth over what to buy. I finally took the plunge and order a new top.



Gorgeous top!


----------



## P.Y.T.

fshnonmymind said:


> I love Emersonmade and have been going back and forth over what to buy. I finally took the plunge and order a new top.


 Cute top and even cuter pic...


----------



## P.Y.T.

Annabear said:


> I am in a Zara craze this week. Below are my purchases and I couldnt be happier!


 
Great choices...Congrats


----------



## P.Y.T.

Casual maxi dresses...

*Forever21 $10.00*


----------



## KristyDarling

Parker beaded jacket in khaki:


----------



## chicjean

i really shouldn't be shopping, but i've been lusting after these isabel marant pants and this stella mccartney tank. because i'm saving up for a new bag, i don't want to splurge on the real deal, but i found these copycat pieces at forever 21  

grand total: $27 









^original stella mccartney and isabel marant pieces






^forever 21 copycat


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^^ great find!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

7fam VSP


----------



## c0uture

P.Y.T. said:


> Casual maxi dresses...
> 
> *Forever21 $10.00*



Love them all!


----------



## c0uture

Oversized H&M Blazer





Juicy Couture Ruffle Shirt


----------



## CoachGirl12

P.Y.T. said:


> I took some quick mod pics...But I still have to make some minor adjustments to these dresses...I'm going to vegas in a few weeks.
> I think these dresses will be fine for just walking around in the daytime.


Ok, where did you get that pink colored print dress, I love it!


----------



## P.Y.T.

CoachGirl12 said:


> Ok, where did you get that pink colored print dress, I love it!


 
forever21..


----------



## bagdiva1908

Hi, I'm ner here.  But today I purchasd a black and white print skirt, a turquoise dress, a white sweater, and a black top with a knot in the front.  All are from Stein Mart.


----------



## Annabear

Love all the maxis P.Y.T & that cream blazer is very nice c0uture!


----------



## jen_sparro

Denim button up shirt (with alittle stud decoration above one of the pockets). 
Been looking for a simple denim shirt forever... 
http://www.supre.com.au/DENIM-WASHED-SHIRT.aspx?p55432


----------



## P.Y.T.

c0uture said:


> Oversized H&M Blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicy Couture Ruffle Shirt


 
Is that blazer linen?? I think my sister picked it up earlier today. Very cute!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Thanks Annabear


----------



## syrah22

Mia Bella said:


> I got my dress today and I LOOOOVE it.
> It's very well made, light, airy and super femme. Fit is TTS. I highly recommend this adorable dress!
> Here are a couple mods




That is the perfect white summer dress! It fits you very well. Do you mind telling us where you got it?


----------



## c0uture

P.Y.T. said:


> Is that blazer linen?? I think my sister picked it up earlier today. Very cute!



Yes it is! My friend told me she picked it up yesterday also lol, seems pretty popular. Thanks


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^


----------



## Mia Bella

syrah22 said:


> That is the perfect white summer dress! It fits you very well. Do you mind telling us where you got it?



Thank you! Here are different sites in case one doesn't have your size. Fit is TTS.

revolve - use code TULIP for 15% off: http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=FENX-WD11&c=2011-04-22&n=n

shopbop: http://www.shopbop.com/oscar-dress-friend-mine/vp/v=1/845524441899165.htm

friend of mine: http://www.whistles.com.au/friend-mine-oscar-dress-p-1903.html


----------



## sneezz

Mia Bella said:


> I got my dress today and I LOOOOVE it.
> It's very well made, light, airy and super femme. Fit is TTS. I highly recommend this adorable dress!
> Here are a couple mods



Mia, I am so jealous of your never ending legs! Cute dress btw!  Love it on you.  I ordered something similar last week! It's thicker than yours and very stretchy.





http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=20803672&navAction=jump&navCount=


----------



## KristyDarling

*Mia Bella and Sneez* -- I'm so envious of girls who can wear dresses with a nipped-in true waist and full skirt! So retro and 50s and very feminine! Unfortunately that cut doesn't work for me because I'm woefully shortwaisted.  Great purchases, both of you!


----------



## ColdSteel

Skinny red People's Liberation jeans from Charlotte Russe on super uber clearance for $10
Forever 21 Maxidress


----------



## nillacobain

A vintage (80s) Dior skirt.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

chicjean said:


> i really shouldn't be shopping, but i've been lusting after these isabel marant pants and this stella mccartney tank. because i'm saving up for a new bag, i don't want to splurge on the real deal, but i found these copycat pieces at forever 21
> 
> grand total: $27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^original stella mccartney and isabel marant pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^forever 21 copycat


I have that same tank from F21. I had no idea it was inspired. I do like F21's version better though.


----------



## chicjean

LoveMyMarc said:


> I have that same tank from F21. I had no idea it was inspired. I do like F21's version better though.



I like it better, too  





nillacobain said:


> A vintage (80s) Dior skirt.



Please post a photo!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Finally found a maxi dress that I love! What do you girls think?


----------



## CoachGirl12

And here's the maxi dress w/this jacket that I tried on w/it... not sure if I'm crazy about it w/this jacket... was just going to do a jean jacket that I have instead so I could wear it to work...


----------



## monap_1981

Love all your purchases!




Annabear said:


> I am in a Zara craze this week. Below are my purchases and I couldnt be happier!


----------



## nillacobain

chicjean said:


> Please post a photo!


 
I'll post it as soon as I receive it.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Really cute CoachGirl ..Jena jacket would be perfect!  But I kind of like the color of the jacket you have on in the pic ...it brings out the stripe on the bottom.  Either way, you can add different looks to it


----------



## shesnochill

Some things from H&M


----------



## sneezz

KristyDarling said:


> *Mia Bella and Sneez* -- I'm so envious of girls who can wear dresses with a nipped-in true waist and full skirt! So retro and 50s and very feminine! Unfortunately that cut doesn't work for me because I'm woefully shortwaisted.  Great purchases, both of you!



Thanks! Here's a pic of it on. Ignore my ugly feet in the second pic.  I forgot to wear it with the belt and had already removed my boots. 











Also got this blouse:


----------



## platinum_girly

annaversary said:


>


 
LOVE this playsuit, it really suits you, i wonder if H&M in the UK have it... 



sneezz said:


> Also got this blouse:


 
Love the colours and pattern of that blouse, it has a very romantic look to it


----------



## sneezz

platinum_girly said:


> LOVE this playsuit, it really suits you, i wonder if H&M in the UK have it...
> 
> 
> 
> Love the colours and pattern of that blouse, it has a very romantic look to it



Thanks. . 

I'm iffy on keeping it cuz the side view is rather shapeless, unflattering, and looks too long on me but then again it's meant to be flowy. I've tried it belted or with a cardigan and it looks better.


----------



## lily25

^ I say return it, the color is too dark for your skin tone, it ages you, and it is puffy but not in a good way.


----------



## quynh_1206

sneezz said:


> Thanks! Here's a pic of it on. Ignore my ugly feet in the second pic.  I forgot to wear it with the belt and had already removed my boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got this blouse:


 
Love the dress...esp with the belt.


----------



## sneezz

quynh_1206 said:


> Love the dress...esp with the belt.



Thank you! I'm gonna try wearing it with pearls, a cardigan, belt, boots/Mary jane pumps/flats.


----------



## sneezz

lily25 said:


> ^ I say return it, the color is too dark for your skin tone, it ages you, and it is puffy but not in a good way.



Thanks for being honest. . I am sad but I am going to have to return it.


----------



## lily25

yep return it. I know I feel horrible when returning things too.


----------



## Annabear

I need to stop lurking in this thread. I get so much inspiration on what to look out for. And being tempted is not always a good thing.

Below are my recent purchases. I was at Zara today fighting off the crowds again. But im really loving all their stuff. Oh and excuse the crappy photos.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Annabear said:


> I need to stop lurking in this thread. I get so much inspiration on what to look out for. And being tempted is not always a good thing.
> 
> Below are my recent purchases. I was at Zara today fighting off the crowds again. But im really loving all their stuff. Oh and excuse the crappy photos.


 I havent been in a while ..but I am loving all of those bright fun colors ...the red dress is really cute


----------



## arnott

sneezz said:


> Thanks! Here's a pic of it on. Ignore my ugly feet in the second pic.  I forgot to wear it with the belt and had already removed my boots.



What kind of necklace do you have on?


----------



## sweetfacespout

Annabear said:


> I need to stop lurking in this thread. I get so much inspiration on what to look out for. And being tempted is not always a good thing.
> 
> Below are my recent purchases. I was at Zara today fighting off the crowds again. But im really loving all their stuff. Oh and excuse the crappy photos.


I reeeally like those colors!


----------



## sneezz

arnott said:


> What kind of necklace do you have on?



It's a beaded agate necklace that I bought from a fellow member of another forum.  She's also a member here and has an etsy store.  Pm if you want more pics and info.


----------



## indi3r4

got these from forever 21.. waiting for the to be delivered.


----------



## cute330xigrl

just got back from Vegas. Some things I picked up there and some right before I left NY.... 

Dresses: H&M, Catherine Malandrino, Missoni, Juicy, Elie Tahari


----------



## cute330xigrl

more stuff:

Marc Jacobs Dress, H&M Jacket, Manolo's, Sergio Rossi sandals, Bally's Cruise collection (mothers day gift, which I soooo love!),


----------



## kdo

Love all the stuff you picked out.  I almost got the same Catherine Malandrino dress.  Would you mind modeling it?  How do you find the sizing?  TIA!



cute330xigrl said:


> just got back from Vegas. Some things I picked up there and some right before I left NY....
> 
> Dresses: H&M, Catherine Malandrino, Missoni, Juicy, Elie Tahari


----------



## cute330xigrl

kdo said:


> Love all the stuff you picked out.  I almost got the same Catherine Malandrino dress.  Would you mind modeling it?  How do you find the sizing?  TIA!



Thank you. Sure, I'll wear it to work tomorro and snap a pic for you. I tried on quite a few things at CM and it seemed like a crap shoot. But this dress had enough slack around the hip area for me. I typically wear sz 6, and bought exactly that sz in the dress.


----------



## kdo

Thanks so much!  I'm looking forward to it.



cute330xigrl said:


> Thank you. Sure, I'll wear it to work tomorro and snap a pic for you. I tried on quite a few things at CM and it seemed like a crap shoot. But this dress had enough slack around the hip area for me. I typically wear sz 6, and bought exactly that sz in the dress.


----------



## ashleyjena

Got this fuschia dress from a sample sale in new york, the brand is Walter? i think? and the retail tag says $245, got it for $48!  i added the belt myself, and it has great sleeve detail cut outs. I am hoping to lose about 5 lbs so that I feel more comfortable with the length, or wearing it next winter with black tights and heeled booties. 

this picture shows the fit:





to show the color:


----------



## bagladyseattle

I bought this Ann Taylor Loft dress in sz 0 for $26.00 at Loft.  Super happy!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I just ordered these from ASOS:


----------



## numb

LoveMyMarc, I bought the same top in black & Olive! Just got delivered today! I love it!


----------



## momofgirls

CoachGirl12 said:


> And here's the maxi dress w/this jacket that I tried on w/it... not sure if I'm crazy about it w/this jacket... was just going to do a jean jacket that I have instead so I could wear it to work...


Nice and congrats on your engagement


----------



## cbrooke

LoveMyMarc said:


> I just ordered these from ASOS:


 
Love all these buys!!!


----------



## kat99

cute330xigrl said:


> more stuff:
> 
> Marc Jacobs Dress, H&M Jacket, Manolo's, Sergio Rossi sandals, Bally's Cruise collection (mothers day gift, which I soooo love!),



Love it all! So you hit up the Manolo sale....


From my blog - a Valentino trench -


----------



## KristyDarling

kat99 -- Beautiful trench! Very unique!

Just picked up the Tarana sweater by Theory:


----------



## KristyDarling

Current Elliott ankle skinnies in royal blue:






Kain jacinta rib tank in sandpiper:


----------



## platinum_girly

^LOVE both of those purchases!


----------



## Addictista

KristyDarling said:


> Current Elliott ankle skinnies in royal blue:



I've been hunting for these and I just got the J.Brand version.  Great buy!


----------



## KristyDarling

Addictista said:


> I've been hunting for these and I just got the J.Brand version.  Great buy!



Nice! I really like the J Brand ones too but thought I'd give the C/E brand a shot!


----------



## KristyDarling

platinum_girly said:


> ^LOVE both of those purchases!



Thanks, PG! I'm loving the brights trend right now!


----------



## platinum_girly

KristyDarling said:


> Thanks, PG! I'm loving the brights trend right now!


 
Awww me too, i really need to start buying some more brights for my summer wardrobe, you always have the cutest purchases in this thread


----------



## CoachGirl12

momofgirls said:


> Nice and congrats on your engagement


Thank you!


----------



## SHAOLIN_BAMBI

Mia Bella said:


> Some more goodies:
> 
> Friend of Mine "Oscar" dress


 amazing!!! where did you get these and for how much if i may ask???!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Anthropolgie was having a large sale yesterday and I picked up thes two lovely tops... They are flare out so lovely and the neck like is wonderful..


----------



## ashleyjena

COACH ADDICT said:


> Anthropolgie was having a large sale yesterday and I picked up thes two lovely tops... They are flare out so lovely and the neck like is wonderful..
> 
> View attachment 1407628
> 
> 
> View attachment 1407629




How were the prices? Big discounts? It's still going on and I can't decide if I want to go this evening.


----------



## Mia Bella

SHAOLIN_BAMBI said:


> amazing!!! where did you get these and for how much if i may ask???!



Thanks!
I bought the Friend of Mine Oscar dress at Revolve Clothing but they've since sold out. They had one at ShopBop but that's also sold out. This is the only place that seems to be carrying it right now: http://www.whistles.com.au/friend-mine-oscar-dress-p-1903.html

And the sandals are from Free People. They're made by Jeffrey Campbell and are called the Romana Fest Sandal. They're also sold out, I'm sorry!


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> Current Elliott ankle skinnies in royal blue:
> 67.215.227.234/images/p/n/z/CURR-WJ217_V1.jpg
> 
> Kain jacinta rib tank in sandpiper:
> 67.215.227.234/images/p/n/z/KAIN-WS262_V1.jpg



LOVE both of these!  How do the CE skinnies fit?


----------



## quynh_1206

Annabear said:


> I need to stop lurking in this thread. I get so much inspiration on what to look out for. And being tempted is not always a good thing.
> 
> Below are my recent purchases. I was at Zara today fighting off the crowds again. But im really loving all their stuff. Oh and excuse the crappy photos.


 
Love every single item.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

ashleyjena said:


> How were the prices? Big discounts? It's still going on and I can't decide if I want to go this evening.


 

Sorry for the Delay the Tops were for $19.99 to $39.99 and the Shorts, skits and Pants were $39.99 to $49.99.. 

There was many choices.. I think the sale is well worth it..


----------



## ashleyjena

COACH ADDICT said:


> Sorry for the Delay the Tops were for $19.99 to $39.99 and the Shorts, skits and Pants were $39.99 to $49.99..
> 
> There was many choices.. I think the sale is well worth it..




Hm I think you've convinced me. I have a meeting at 6:30, and maybe I'll go after that


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia Bella said:


> LOVE both of these!  How do the CE skinnies fit?



Thanks, Mia!! I will find out on Friday when it gets here.


----------



## quynh_1206

KristyDarling said:


> Current Elliott ankle skinnies in royal blue:
> 67.215.227.234/images/p/n/z/CURR-WJ217_V1.jpg
> 
> Kain jacinta rib tank in sandpiper:
> 67.215.227.234/images/p/n/z/KAIN-WS262_V1.jpg


 
Such a pretty blue. I think I'm in love!


----------



## princesspig

My most recent clothing purchase is a Wolford Fatal Dress in Shocking Pink (which is more raspberry coloured IMO). I'm planning on using it as a knee length pencil skirt with a grey, white or black top. I have had a black one of these for years, and I absolutely love it


----------



## Mia Bella

Funktional "Laurel" dress - it's jersey upper/silk bottom and it has pockets. I swoon for dresses with pockets. 









Need advice: I plan on wearing this to my brother in law's wedding rehearsal dinner with the shoes below. Thoughts?





http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/dv-by-d...kingCode=20ABF063-621B-E011-AB84-001517B1882A

Oh and I bought this bikini. I hope this bugger fits...I have yet to get lucky buying a bikini online (go figure!)


----------



## platinum_girly

^That bikini is too adorable! I would totally buy it if i wasn't so top heavy, my puppies need more support than it looks like that has


----------



## ashleyjena

Mia Bella said:


> Funktional "Laurel" dress - it's jersey upper/silk bottom and it has pockets. I swoon for dresses with pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need advice: I plan on wearing this to my brother in law's wedding rehearsal dinner with the shoes below. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/dv-by-dolce-vita-pali-sandal/3134798?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_ite=dv_by_dolce_vita_'pali'_sandal:328336&cm_pla=shoes:women:sandals/slides&cm_ven=Froogle&mr:referralID=NA&mr:trackingCode=20ABF063-621B-E011-AB84-001517B1882A
> 
> Oh and I bought this bikini. I hope this bugger fits...I have yet to get lucky buying a bikini online (go figure!)



i LOVE those shoes, but I'm going to be perfectly honest.... both Target and Kohls have the exact ones for much less money. Just thought I'd mention it since I got them at Kohls on clearance for $11.99 but I'm not sure if they have that same color. 
The dress and the shoes go together perfectly, and I'm in love with the bikini! I wish that I could find one like that to fit my large chest, but it would look ridiculous on me lol.


----------



## ashleyjena

platinum_girly said:


> ^That bikini is too adorable! I would totally buy it if i wasn't so top heavy, my puppies need more support than it looks like that has



I had the SAME thought haha. Bikinis are coming with less and less support I'm finding. I tried on at least 10 suits at TJMaxx and none of them had any support at all!


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia Bella said:


> Funktional "Laurel" dress - it's jersey upper/silk bottom and it has pockets. I swoon for dresses with pockets.
> 
> 
> Need advice: I plan on wearing this to my brother in law's wedding rehearsal dinner with the shoes below. Thoughts?
> 
> Oh and I bought this bikini. I hope this bugger fits...I have yet to get lucky buying a bikini online (go figure!)



Awesome dress! But TBH, I think it would look better with a less chunky shoe. The dress has a lot of material and is long/billowy, and for some reason I see it contrasting better with something more delicate and with a defined heel as opposed to a wedge (stiletto perhaps).  Just my two cents!


----------



## Mia Bella

platinum_girly said:


> ^That bikini is too adorable! I would totally buy it if i wasn't so top heavy, my puppies need more support than it looks like that has



Awww, but I bet those puppies would look great in that top! I'm a 34A but I can still report back when the bikini arrives today to see if the top is tighter and more supportive than it looks.



ashleyjena said:


> i LOVE those shoes, but I'm going to be perfectly honest.... both Target and Kohls have the exact ones for much less money. Just thought I'd mention it since I got them at Kohls on clearance for $11.99 but I'm not sure if they have that same color.
> The dress and the shoes go together perfectly, and I'm in love with the bikini! I wish that I could find one like that to fit my large chest, but it would look ridiculous on me lol.



Giiiiirl, after I bought the shoes above from Nordstrom and wore them that day, I came here and saw people talking about the Target version and I was like.  Thanks so much for the heads up though! They really are a great style shoe. Love them! You and platinum_girly are in the same boat....I'll let you know how the top fits if you truly like the bikini and want to try it!



KristyDarling said:


> Awesome dress! But TBH, I think it would look better with a less chunky shoe. The dress has a lot of material and is long/billowy, and for some reason I see it contrasting better with something more delicate and with a defined heel as opposed to a wedge (stiletto perhaps).  Just my two cents!



Thanks! and I appreciate your input, KD! I do have a nude shoe that's a knock-off version of the YSL Tribute sandals.  Once I get the dress on Tuesday I'll try on both and take pics to know for sure! What do you think about the shoes the model is wearing in the pic?


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia Bella said:


> Thanks! and I appreciate your input, KD! I do have a nude shoe that's a knock-off version of the YSL Tribute sandals.  Once I get the dress on Tuesday I'll try on both and take pics to know for sure! What do you think about the shoes the model is wearing in the pic?



I actually think the model's shoes go really well with the dress! Spiky heel with strappiness, but not too much strappiness, KWIM? The dress will cover you up quite a bit, so I think slightly more revealing shoes will balance the look out. JMHO!  (YSL Tribute style sandals would be stunning!!)


----------



## lliloveit

Finally caved and got _another_ pair of sandals... 
http://www.shopbop.com/macbeth-band-collared-flat-sandal/vp/v=1/845524441901130.htm
In my defense though, I've been wanting these for over a month now so there! 

...and then I thought... but what am I going to wear with those sandals??
and while looking for jeans to go with them, I caved and finally got the two items I've been meaning to get but that always got pushed back b/c of my sandal obsession 
http://www.shopbop.com/classiz-natasha-messenger-marc-by/vp/v=1/845524441895743.htm
(can't find the link for this but I got a Michael Kors gold-tone boyfriend-style watch)

and now the problem is... what to wear with my new sandals?? 
ahh... the never-ending quest to find the perfect jeans... (within a reasonable price range)


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia Bella said:


> LOVE both of these!  How do the CE skinnies fit?



My CE ankle skinnies arrived today and I am in LOOOOVE! The fit is incredibly flattering. On me they are not ankle-length, more like full-length (I'm 5'2") with some scrunching at the bottom. But on a tall girlie like you, they will definitely be ankle!  It's very low-rise, which is not my usual thing, but somehow it works! (no muffin top, yay!) I'd say the sizing is a tad large, so if you're between sizes, go down one! 



quynh_1206 said:


> Such a pretty blue. I think I'm in love!



I was VERY surprised that these are not a true "electric" royal blue as it appears in the Revolve photo. They're more like ultraviolet....there is a definite *purple* hue! But I personally love 'em that way -- purply blue....sweet!!!!


----------



## quynh_1206

KristyDarling - I was going to ask you if it gives you a muffin top since that is the one problem I have with these tight jeans. I will definitely have to give a pair a try now. Thanks!


----------



## KristyDarling

quynh_1206 said:


> KristyDarling - I was going to ask you if it gives you a muffin top since that is the one problem I have with these tight jeans. I will definitely have to give a pair a try now. Thanks!



Yup, no muffin top with these CEs...unlike J Brand skinnies which are also low-rise but usually give me some kind of muffin action.


----------



## cbrooke

Hi Low Tank Dress:


----------



## platinum_girly

Mia Bella said:


> Awww, but I bet those puppies would look great in that top! I'm a 34A but I can still report back when the bikini arrives today to see if the top is tighter and more supportive than it looks.


 
Haha i think it is such a gorgeous bikini, it is so annoying at times with my 32DDs that i have to wear what i call "over the shoulder boulder holders" that are completely not sexy because i can't go for too long of a time without real support as the boobies start to ache 



cbrooke said:


> Hi Low Tank Dress:


 
Ooh LOVE this dress, may i ask where from?


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> My CE ankle skinnies arrived today and I am in LOOOOVE! The fit is incredibly flattering. On me they are not ankle-length, more like full-length (I'm 5'2") with some scrunching at the bottom. But on a tall girlie like you, they will definitely be ankle!  It's very low-rise, which is not my usual thing, but somehow it works! (no muffin top, yay!) I'd say the sizing is a tad large, so if you're between sizes, go down one!
> 
> I was VERY surprised that these are not a true "electric" royal blue as it appears in the Revolve photo. They're more like ultraviolet....there is a definite *purple* hue! But I personally love 'em that way -- purply blue....sweet!!!!



Ooooo an ultraviolet purple hue??!? Those sound AMAZING! And I love how CE prefers the very low rise waist because it's so flattering and definitely helps against muffin top. Thanks for the info, KD! I need a pair ASAP!



platinum_girly said:


> Haha i think it is such a gorgeous bikini, it is so annoying at times with my 32DDs that i have to wear what i call "over the shoulder boulder holders" that are completely not sexy because i can't go for too long of a time without real support as the boobies start to ache



So I got my bikini in and the top would definitely not accommodate larger chests because it's the type that smashes your boobs down - I'm sure you could tell that straight away though! I was hoping it would be softer too but it was actually quite stiff. And the bottoms were like a bandaid. So don't worry, you're not missing out on a thing! 

I went to "Everything But Water" in the mall today and got a super cute Nanette Lepore bikini and I have an L*Space bikini on the way in the mail (I was able to try it on in store but they didn't have my color). I'm VERY excited 

Nanette Lepore (but in black) and looks waaaaaay cuter IRL than in this pic. It crisscrosses in the back and is very flattering for us small chested gals:





L*Space - softest bathing suit material ever!


----------



## cbrooke

platinum_girly said:


> Ooh LOVE this dress, may i ask where from?


 
It's from gojane.com - http://www.gojane.com/55911-dresses-belted-racerback-tank-dress.html
Use code SAVINGS20 for 20% off too


----------



## blu217

I just received this last week from Nordies--I got an INSANE deal on this Mackage Jordana leather jacket in red, which was already marked down on promo pricing, during their First Day sale (image link issues, sorry):

http://www.mackage.com/shop/images/.../outerwear/leathers/JORDANA/JORDANA_34_fr.jpg


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## cute330xigrl

kat99 said:


> Love it all! So you hit up the Manolo sale....
> 
> 
> From my blog - a Valentino trench -



GORGEOUS kat!!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Not sure whether this classifies as "clothing", but I bought these items today:





It's a scarf, a bracelet and a necklace!


----------



## kelbell35

^ I love your new accessories... they're all gorgeous!


----------



## angelastoel

wanted this dress forever, and now I finally found it, perfect for party's!!!!


----------



## ashleyjena

angelastoel said:


> wanted this dress forever, and now I finally found it, perfect for party's!!!!
> cache.theoutnet.com/images/products/213664/213664_in_dl.jpg




omg, i'm in trouble, i think i've found a new love!! what brand is it/where is it from?


----------



## heartfelt

^^the dress is by 3.1 phillip lim. 

gorgeous, angela! modeling pics when it arrives!


----------



## ashleyjena

heartfelt said:


> ^^the dress is by 3.1 phillip lim.
> 
> gorgeous, angela! modeling pics when it arrives!




Thank you! I'm dying, too bad it seems to be unavailable everywhere and was $900! 



Post a modeling picture when you get it!!


----------



## ashleyjena

angelastoel said:


> wanted this dress forever, and now I finally found it, perfect for party's!!!!
> cache.theoutnet.com/images/products/213664/213664_in_dl.jpg



Not to be nosy, but where did you end up finding it? I've become obsessed since seeing this.


----------



## angelastoel

ashleyjena said:


> Not to be nosy, but where did you end up finding it? I've become obsessed since seeing this.


I found one on the outnet, but there was only one.

The brand is called 3.1. Philip Lim and they called it sequined silk dress.


----------



## bridetobe

My newest Free People dress... got it at the Nordstrom half annual sale


----------



## lily25

My new Oysho top and H&M necklace!


----------



## arnott

I got this shirt for work:

http://www.rickis.com/by-category/tops/ring-detail-crinkle-blouse/prod8047PRRK12022R.html

And this dress to wear on my cruise:

http://www.rickis.com/by-category/dresses/keyhole-back-print-dress/prod5995ED2TY59E52265.html


----------



## airborne

absolute stunning --  your necklace coordinated with the black and white stripe top -- lovely combination 




lily25 said:


> My new Oysho top and H&M necklace!


----------



## TanyFashionista

i got two tops i this color and white from armany exchange







jumper and skirt from forever 21


----------



## ByeKitty

It's not exactly clothing, but... I bought a necklace!






I love braided jewelry


----------



## KristyDarling

Lone Wolf cardigan by Obey. It's super soft and adds some color to my otherwise neutral wardrobe!


----------



## bnjj

Summer Dress


----------



## CoachGirl12

ByeKitty said:


> It's not exactly clothing, but... I bought a necklace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love braided jewelry


Gorgeous necklace!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> My CE ankle skinnies arrived today and I am in LOOOOVE! The fit is incredibly flattering. On me they are not ankle-length, more like full-length (I'm 5'2") with some scrunching at the bottom. But on a tall girlie like you, they will definitely be ankle!  It's very low-rise, which is not my usual thing, but somehow it works! (no muffin top, yay!) I'd say the sizing is a tad large, so if you're between sizes, go down one!
> 
> I was VERY surprised that these are not a true "electric" royal blue as it appears in the Revolve photo. They're more like ultraviolet....there is a definite *purple* hue! But I personally love 'em that way -- purply blue....sweet!!!!



I just bought a pair of these!! Would you say that this Shopbop pic shows closer to the truest color?






I usually wear a 27/28 so I got the 26 because the 27 is sold out. I LOVE the blue...it's absolutely gorgeous. 

I also bought this Pencey dress:






And these Alexander Wang shorts:


----------



## tb-purselover

I just bought this Rachel Comey dress onsale for $234. Original price was $485.


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia Bella said:


> I just bought a pair of these!! Would you say that this Shopbop pic shows closer to the truest color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually wear a 27/28 so I got the 26 because the 27 is sold out. I LOVE the blue...it's absolutely gorgeous.



Hi Mia! I'm sure the 26 will work because these do run large. I'd say the color in the Shopbop photo is pretty close, but perhaps just a tad more vibrant than they are in real life. They are a 50/50 cross between royal blue and violet, with a slightly muted effect to the denim fabric so that it's not quite as "electric" as the J Brand royal blue skinnies. Let me know what you think when you get them! They are SO gorgeous and flattering!

I love your other purchases too! That long black dress is awesome! I'm going to go look that up now.


----------



## KristyDarling

Well since I can't find Isabel Marant Dicker boots, I'm hoping these will tide me over until I can get my hands on a pair!

River Island Safina ankle boots:





Wilt tee:





Splendid knubby pullover:


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> Hi Mia! I'm sure the 26 will work because these do run large. I'd say the color in the Shopbop photo is pretty close, but perhaps just a tad more vibrant than they are in real life. They are a 50/50 cross between royal blue and violet, with a slightly muted effect to the denim fabric so that it's not quite as "electric" as the J Brand royal blue skinnies. Let me know what you think when you get them! They are SO gorgeous and flattering!
> 
> I love your other purchases too! That long black dress is awesome! I'm going to go look that up now.



Thanks! I'll let you know how the dress and pants fit when they arrive tomorrow. I'm so excited!! I swear, I've become addicted to the rush of waiting for clothes and purchases to arrive in the mail.  

Love your new purchases. You'll get so much wear out of those pretty ankle boots!


----------



## beggarbaby

Just got a bunch of stuff for summer... if only the weather would actually turn summery here!


----------



## beggarbaby

And...


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I picked this dress up from Target yesterday. It was on sale for $17. It is so flattering! I *love* it!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

beggarbaby said:


> Just got a bunch of stuff for summer... if only the weather would actually turn summery here!


Cute stuff!  I know the weather here is s yucky right now ...summer where are you???


----------



## beggarbaby

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Cute stuff!  I know the weather here is s yucky right now ...summer where are you???


Oooo, I see you're in the Bay Area too. I'm in SF! Yeah, it keeps alternating perfectly between one sunny day and one overcast rainy day. WTF! It'll happen, I keep telling myself any day now it'll turn warm...


----------



## ashleyjena

LoveMyMarc said:


> I picked this dress up from Target yesterday. It was on sale for $17. It is so flattering! I *love* it!




I got this dress too! But it was a pattern! It was so cute and so flattering. I think mine was even cheaper, but probably because it was a pattern.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

ashleyjena said:


> I got this dress too! But it was a pattern! It was so cute and so flattering. I think mine was even cheaper, but probably because it was a pattern.


I wish I could find another color!


----------



## chanel*liz

just bought this halston heritage satin blazer


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

chanel*liz said:


> just bought this halston heritage satin blazer



Love this. I have a blazer that looks just like this but from Theory. Great for a night out it really pulls the look together.


----------



## chanel*liz

Just picked this up from Barney's - 3.1 Phillip Lim


----------



## NYCBelle

H&M Top and Express Dress


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Oooh me likey!



=chanel*liz;19140745]Just picked this up from Barney's - 3.1 Phillip Lim






[/QUOTE]


----------



## weili

Just received this trench from Shopbop today


----------



## ITLovesFashion

That's fabulous! I need one! I'm so in love with stripes.


chanel*liz said:


> Just picked this up from Barney's - 3.1 Phillip Lim


----------



## chanel*liz

ITLovesFashion said:


> That's fabulous! I need one! I'm so in love with stripes.


 
on sale on barneys.com


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> Hi Mia! I'm sure the 26 will work because these do run large. I'd say the color in the Shopbop photo is pretty close, but perhaps just a tad more vibrant than they are in real life. They are a 50/50 cross between royal blue and violet, with a slightly muted effect to the denim fabric so that it's not quite as "electric" as the J Brand royal blue skinnies. Let me know what you think when you get them! They are SO gorgeous and flattering!
> 
> I love your other purchases too! That long black dress is awesome! I'm going to go look that up now.



I got my CE skinnies in and they were huge! I'm a true 27/28 (depending on style) in JBrand and I got the CEs in 26 and they were so baggy in the hips/butt area. I was crushed.  I had to return them and now I'm afraid to buy another pair for fear of the disappointment that they won't fit again. I'm unsure what to do because I love the color!! They were fitted enough in the calf area but big in the thighs...so I'm wondering if I should go down to a 24.... 

The Pencey dress is awesome...definitely semi-sheer but very sexy for such a casual, comfy dress. You can also cut the slit up higher if you are so inclined...which I plan to do. I bought the black AND white and I plan to wear my black American Apparel bodysuit under the black one and my nude AA bodysuit under the white. The look is solid in the body but you can see through the fabric at the legs. It adds to the sexiness I think and it's the best way to wear them because a slip would look weird.


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia Bella said:


> I got my CE skinnies in and they were huge! I'm a true 27/28 (depending on style) in JBrand and I got the CEs in 26 and they were so baggy in the hips/butt area. I was crushed.  I had to return them and now I'm afraid to buy another pair for fear of the disappointment that they won't fit again. I'm unsure what to do because I love the color!! They were fitted enough in the calf area but big in the thighs...so I'm wondering if I should go down to a 24....


Bummer! Maybe you should go with the color rough equivalent from J Brand, which tends to be truer to size? Since I last wrote about the CE skinnies, I've worn mine a few times and, boy, DO THEY STRETCH!! I'm a 24/25 depending on the brand, and I got these in 24. They are seriously stretched out, bagging, and sagging and I am really, really disappointed. A belt can barely hold these up. So I guess I rescind my former endorsement of these jeans! Sigh. Oh well. I'm considering cutting mine and turning them into shorts because it's maybe a tiny bit better to have baggy saggy shorts than jeans! You're lucky that you could still return them!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

KristyDarling said:


> Bummer! Maybe you should go with the color rough equivalent from J Brand, which tends to be truer to size? Since I last wrote about the CE skinnies, I've worn mine a few times and, boy, DO THEY STRETCH!! I'm a 24/25 depending on the brand, and I got these in 24. They are seriously stretched out, bagging, and sagging and I am really, really disappointed. A belt can barely hold these up. So I guess I rescind my former endorsement of these jeans! Sigh. Oh well. I'm considering cutting mine and turning them into shorts because it's maybe a tiny bit better to have baggy saggy shorts than jeans! You're lucky that you could still return them!


 Have you stuck them in the dryer?  I hang my jeans so they dont shrink but in this case, it may temporarily make them a little more snug


----------



## Addictista

*KristyDarling and Mia Bella*: Try the AG colored skinnies.  They run TTS (similar to JBrand's fit), the twill is super soft, and the colors are pretty but not overly neon.  I returned my JBrand royal blues and fell in love with the AGs.


----------



## KristyDarling

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Have you stuck them in the dryer?  I hang my jeans so they dont shrink but in this case, it may temporarily make them a little more snug



You know, that is definitely worth a shot! Nothing to lose, right? Thanks for the idea!


----------



## KristyDarling

Addictista said:


> *KristyDarling and Mia Bella*: Try the AG colored skinnies.  They run TTS (similar to JBrand's fit), the twill is super soft, and the colors are pretty but not overly neon.  I returned my JBrand royal blues and fell in love with the AGs.



Thanks, I'll go take a look! AGs (and J Brands) seem to run small on me so I'll see if they have any fun colors in 25!


----------



## angelastoel

after months of waiting for the sale, I finally bought this Patrizia pepe jacket


----------



## c0uture

Burberry Bikini & Vintage Havana Crop Top (Both from Bloomingdales)


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Wow that bikini is hot!


----------



## c0uture

^ Thanks!


----------



## c0uture

chanel*liz said:


> Just picked this up from Barney's - 3.1 Phillip Lim



Love!


----------



## chanel*liz

c0uture said:


> Love!


 
Thanks  LOVE that Burberry bikini!!


----------



## c0uture

chanel*liz said:


> Thanks  LOVE that Burberry bikini!!



Thank you!!


----------



## nillacobain

Here's my vintage Dior Sport skirt. Ebay find.


----------



## Omaha_2072

I'm SO completely into lace right now

Lace Scoop Neck Top Black...
http://www.forever21.com/product.as...me=backinstock&product_id=2000012046&Page=all

Woven Peasant Top White
http://www.forever21.com/product.as...me=backinstock&product_id=2000012046&Page=all

3/4 Sleeve Lace Top Black...
http://www.forever21.com/product.as...=top&product_id=2078966970&Page=3&pgcount=100

Lace Top Pale Pink...
http://www.forever21.com/product.as...=top&product_id=2058635417&Page=8&pgcount=100


----------



## ITLovesFashion

I've always wanted a Burberry bikini!!! Great purchase.


c0uture said:


> Burberry Bikini & Vintage Havana Crop Top (Both from Bloomingdales)


----------



## c0uture

^ Thank you!!! Saks & Bloomies both have Burberry bikinis on sale online


----------



## angelastoel

yay I am so happy it got on the net-a-porter sale!


----------



## Rimma13

Trina Turk Dress


----------



## randr21

angelastoel said:


> yay I am so happy it got on the net-a-porter sale!


 
cool top, can wait to see how you'd style it.



Rimma13 said:


> Trina Turk Dress
> 
> View attachment 1431302


 
Red is a perfect color for this minimalist dress...really makes an impact.


----------



## angelastoel

all from the missoni sale on the outnet!


----------



## c0uture

angelastoel said:


> yay I am so happy it got on the net-a-porter sale!
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/115058/115058_in_l.jpg



Cute!


----------



## c0uture

Ordered these tops from Asos today


----------



## LoveMyMarc

angelastoel said:


> yay I am so happy it got on the net-a-porter sale!
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/115058/115058_in_l.jpg


Cute top!



angelastoel said:


> all from the missoni sale on the outnet!
> cache.theoutnet.com/images/products/76612/76612_in_l.jpg
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/76617/76617_in_l.jpg
> cache.theoutnet.com/images/products/61874/61874_in_l.jpg
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/94145/94145_in_l.jpg


OMG, I want that dress!


----------



## quynh_1206

I love the missoni dress, Angelstoel!


----------



## quynh_1206

Purchased these items in the last 2 weeks. 

Francesca's Collections, Asos, Lulu's, and Zara


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

angelastoel said:


> all from the missoni sale on the outnet!
> cache.theoutnet.com/images/products/76612/76612_in_l.jpg
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/76617/76617_in_l.jpg
> cache.theoutnet.com/images/products/61874/61874_in_l.jpg
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/94145/94145_in_l.jpg


Love each and everyone of these items!!!


----------



## mrsallan

Can't afford designer dress so I bought these 3 dresses from Kookai. It's was on sale too.


----------



## Angelic Pretty

Here are my most recent purchases  Lots of dresses!

Opaque pantyhose and leggings





Peach top from the gap





Jeggings from Levis





Miss Sixty dress





Calvin Klein Dress





Jones New York dress





BCBGeneration stuff:

Vest





Shorts


----------



## Angelic Pretty

Dresses









I also bought jelly flats, a maxi dress from old navy, a bikini top from old navy, a bikini top from la blanca and a bikini bottom from gap


----------



## angelastoel

I have a lucky angel on my shoulder in finding amazing missoni stuff lately!!!


----------



## Elissabeta

Angelic Pretty said:


> Here are my most recent purchases  Lots of dresses!
> 
> Opaque pantyhose and leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach top from the gap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeggings from Levis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Sixty dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jones New York dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCBGeneration stuff:
> 
> Vest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorts



Wow what a great shopping day !!!I need this Miss Sixty ,where did you find it ???


----------



## princesspig

Here are my latest purchases - from Ralph Lauren with 50% off:

Navy jacket with white stripes:





Tan/gold knitted jumper:


----------



## chicjean

Just bought these from Nordstrom. I rarely pay full price for anything, and have NEVER actually payed $200 for a $200 pair of jeans, if that makes sense. I saw these and DIED, I'm pretty sure it's love, but I'm having some SERIOUS sticker shock. They look amazing on, and, for me, they're a perfect fit into my rocker/boho wardrobe. Thoughts??

My family thinks I'm nuts, but I know with a ripped up vintage rock shirt and some boots they'll be amazing. 

Just need to get over the sticker shock.. they're worth $200, right??






Current/Elliott Jeans (at Net-A-Porter, here, too)


----------



## Litsa

I would personally never pay $200 for leopard jeggings because a) they're not my style and b) they're not the type of item that will be stylish and wearable for years to come. For $200, whatever I'm buying better give me tons of use like a great leather bag.




chicjean said:


> Just bought these from Nordstrom. I rarely pay full price for anything, and have NEVER actually payed $200 for a $200 pair of jeans, if that makes sense. I saw these and DIED, I'm pretty sure it's love, but I'm having some SERIOUS sticker shock. They look amazing on, and, for me, they're a perfect fit into my rocker/boho wardrobe. Thoughts??
> 
> My family thinks I'm nuts, but I know with a ripped up vintage rock shirt and some boots they'll be amazing.
> 
> Just need to get over the sticker shock.. they're worth $200, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current/Elliott Jeans (at Net-A-Porter, here, too)


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

chicjean said:


> Just bought these from Nordstrom. I rarely pay full price for anything, and have NEVER actually payed $200 for a $200 pair of jeans, if that makes sense. I saw these and DIED, I'm pretty sure it's love, but I'm having some SERIOUS sticker shock. They look amazing on, and, for me, they're a perfect fit into my rocker/boho wardrobe. *Thoughts??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current/Elliott Jeans (at Net-A-Porter, here, too)



Not so much. But hey, whatever makes your socks go up and down.


----------



## chloe_chanel

chicjean said:


> Just bought these from Nordstrom. I rarely pay full price for anything, and have NEVER actually payed $200 for a $200 pair of jeans, if that makes sense. I saw these and DIED, I'm pretty sure it's love, but I'm having some SERIOUS sticker shock. They look amazing on, and, for me, they're a perfect fit into my rocker/boho wardrobe. Thoughts??
> 
> My family thinks I'm nuts, but I know with a ripped up vintage rock shirt and some boots they'll be amazing.
> 
> Just need to get over the sticker shock.. they're worth $200, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current/Elliott Jeans (at Net-A-Porter, here, too)



I hate to say this hon, but for C/E jeans, they look cheap 

I honestly think you should return them. Leopard print in small doses is classic, but these will look dated very soon.


----------



## chloe_chanel

princesspig said:


> Here are my latest purchases - from Ralph Lauren with 50% off:
> 
> Navy jacket with white stripes:



 Your blazer is amazing!


----------



## CindyKay

chicjean said:


> Just bought these from Nordstrom. I rarely pay full price for anything, and have NEVER actually payed $200 for a $200 pair of jeans, if that makes sense. I saw these and DIED, I'm pretty sure it's love, but I'm having some SERIOUS sticker shock. They look amazing on, and, for me, they're a perfect fit into my rocker/boho wardrobe. Thoughts??
> 
> My family thinks I'm nuts, but I know with a ripped up vintage rock shirt and some boots they'll be amazing.
> 
> Just need to get over the sticker shock.. they're worth $200, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current/Elliott Jeans (at Net-A-Porter, here, too)



to each their own, but leopard jeggings are not my cup of tea...


----------



## Angelic Pretty

Elissabeta said:


> Wow what a great shopping day !!!I need this Miss Sixty ,where did you find it ???



  I found it on the macys dress section


----------



## leboudoir

some basics and Herve Leger skirts,


----------



## platinum_girly

Shirt:


----------



## Annabear

Here are some things ive acquired in the past few months. Have only ever had a chance to lurk on the forum for a few minutes, but im loving everyones purchases as usual so I thought id show off some of mine aswell.

4 J Brand Houlihans which ive been wanting to get for ages!

These are the vintage westpoint.





Vintage sahara, which I wasnt too sure about, but its really a beautiful colour.





Vintage wild rose - this material is way thinner than the sahara and vintage westpoint. I think this would be a great summer pants.





Grey Stealth - I am in love with these. I havent really seen these in person and wasnt sure how shiny they would be, but really really love them and this is a really stretchy material.





2 converse colours that ive wanted for ages. But I already have 2 other pairs, in a pink and a green, so I thought id bedazzle these. All studs and spikes were put on by me, thinking id be able to save money rather than buying the already studded ones online. Well, I definitely saved money, but my aching back and neck has definitely paid for all the hard labour. But I love them more than ever cos its a little personal now.
Though I think I have to remember to never wear the red ones at the airport, they could be seen as some sort of weapon  O_o


----------



## Annabear

Heres a leather jacket that I actually bought a while back. I searched high and low for these and when I finally got them, I wasnt wearing them as much as id hoped, so I took the plunge and studded them. Ive been drooling over the Burberry studded ones, though this looks nothing like it, as id actually be scared to hurt someone with the Burberry jacket and I dont think id have the patience to do all those studs. But I wore these out today and even hugged the boy with them and he said they werent hurting him, so im very happy with them now and will hopefully wear them more often.





Even with these amount of studs, they feel so much heavier than before, so I can only imagine how heavy the Burberry ones are.





Topshop hooded cape in navy - LOVE these!





Lastly, this shearling jacket that I picked up for $19. Loved the look of it and at that price, how could I resist? Here she is with my Cambridge Satchel 11" neon yellow bag embossed with my initials.


----------



## JLJRN

chicjean said:


> Just bought these from Nordstrom. I rarely pay full price for anything, and have NEVER actually payed $200 for a $200 pair of jeans, if that makes sense. I saw these and DIED, I'm pretty sure it's love, but I'm having some SERIOUS sticker shock. They look amazing on, and, for me, they're a perfect fit into my rocker/boho wardrobe. Thoughts??
> 
> My family thinks I'm nuts, but I know with a ripped up vintage rock shirt and some boots they'll be amazing.
> 
> Just need to get over the sticker shock.. they're worth $200, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current/Elliott Jeans (at Net-A-Porter, here, too)




You're young and cute (I peeked at your blog), and would probably get away with them quite well at a....rock concert perhaps.  But from my (old) perspective, they're a little "Peg Bundy-esque" and more tacky than chic given such a big chunk of leopard fabric (not just a pop).  I'd say keep them if they were less than $50, but I think you'll 'outgrow' the look and be sorry you purchased them if you pay 4 times that amount.


----------



## annemerrick

chicjean said:


> Just bought these from Nordstrom. I rarely pay full price for anything, and have NEVER actually payed $200 for a $200 pair of jeans, if that makes sense. I saw these and DIED, I'm pretty sure it's love, but I'm having some SERIOUS sticker shock. They look amazing on, and, for me, they're a perfect fit into my rocker/boho wardrobe. Thoughts??
> 
> My family thinks I'm nuts, but I know with a ripped up vintage rock shirt and some boots they'll be amazing.
> 
> Just need to get over the sticker shock.. they're worth $200, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current/Elliott Jeans (at Net-A-Porter, here, too)


 
OK...I am going to show a little love for these pants!  I have a pair of YSL leopard print denim jeans that I have had for YEARS....and I LOVE them!  I always go very understated with the rest of my outfit when I wear them, and I think they look fantastic!  The only thing that worries me about the above pair is the fact that they are skinnies.  Will they still fit your style if the skinny trend departs?  If so...then keep them!  I can totally see the outfit you are describing.  I also think they would look great with a loose white t-shirt and flats (to dress them down.)
   I dress to make myself happy, and apparently it works... although I wear things that some may consider questionable in theory.  When it boils down to it...it is a question of confidence and actual fit.


----------



## chicjean

Annabear said:


> Heres a leather jacket that I actually bought a while back. I searched high and low for these and when I finally got them, I wasnt wearing them as much as id hoped, so I took the plunge and studded them. Ive been drooling over the Burberry studded ones, though this looks nothing like it, as id actually be scared to hurt someone with the Burberry jacket and I dont think id have the patience to do all those studs. But I wore these out today and even hugged the boy with them and he said they werent hurting him, so im very happy with them now and will hopefully wear them more often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with these amount of studs, they feel so much heavier than before, so I can only imagine how heavy the Burberry ones are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topshop hooded cape in navy - LOVE these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, this shearling jacket that I picked up for $19. Loved the look of it and at that price, how could I resist? Here she is with my Cambridge Satchel 11" neon yellow bag embossed with my initials.



LOVE all the DIY studding!!! I've done that two two pairs of Converse and a trench coat (a la Burberry). Hard work, but totally worth it!!!


----------



## gmo

chicjean said:


> Just bought these from Nordstrom. I rarely pay full price for anything, and have NEVER actually payed $200 for a $200 pair of jeans, if that makes sense. I saw these and DIED, I'm pretty sure it's love, but I'm having some SERIOUS sticker shock. They look amazing on, and, for me, they're a perfect fit into my rocker/boho wardrobe. Thoughts??
> 
> My family thinks I'm nuts, but I know with a ripped up vintage rock shirt and some boots they'll be amazing.
> 
> Just need to get over the sticker shock.. they're worth $200, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current/Elliott Jeans (at Net-A-Porter, here, too)



Just wanted to show you some love here! Looks like not many like the leopard jeans. I have actually been looking for some cute leopard skinnies for a while now - my problem is that I don't want to pay that much for something I won't wear too often! If you can afford it, and you love them, go for it!


----------



## chicjean

annemerrick said:


> OK...I am going to show a little love for these pants!  I have a pair of YSL leopard print denim jeans that I have had for YEARS....and I LOVE them!  I always go very understated with the rest of my outfit when I wear them, and I think they look fantastic!  The only thing that worries me about the above pair is the fact that they are skinnies.  Will they still fit your style if the skinny trend departs?  If so...then keep them!  I can totally see the outfit you are describing.  I also think they would look great with a loose white t-shirt and flats (to dress them down.)
> I dress to make myself happy, and apparently it works... although I wear things that some may consider questionable in theory.  When it boils down to it...it is a question of confidence and actual fit.





gmo said:


> Just wanted to show you some love here! Looks like not many like the leopard jeans. I have actually been looking for some cute leopard skinnies for a while now - my problem is that I don't want to pay that much for something I won't wear too often! If you can afford it, and you love them, go for it!




thanks for the leopard love  you know, i thought it about it and i'm only young once  i've worn them three times since i got them and they fit perfectly into my wardrobe. i'm glad i got them and i'm definitely keeping them. they are pretty understated in person, so i'm glad i splurged 



JLJRN said:


> You're young and cute (I peeked at your blog), and would probably get away with them quite well at a....rock concert perhaps.



thanks for the compliment


----------



## platinum_girly

Both skirts:





Cardi:





Blazer:


----------



## Angelic Pretty

Nothing too special just a sports bra for the gym


----------



## shamrock0421

Just picked this up from BCBG MaxAzria.
There are so many fun ways to wear it and the colors make me SO happy when I put it on!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Hahahaha good one.




Angelic Pretty said:


> Nothing too special just a sports bra for the gym


----------



## airborne

Annabear said:


> 4 J Brand Houlihans which ive been wanting to get for ages!
> 
> These are the vintage westpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage sahara, which I wasnt too sure about, but its really a beautiful colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage wild rose - this material is way thinner than the sahara and vintage westpoint. I think this would be a great summer pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Stealth - I am in love with these. I havent really seen these in person and wasnt sure how shiny they would be, but really really love them and this is a really stretchy material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 converse colours that ive wanted for ages. But I already have 2 other pairs, in a pink and a green, so I thought id bedazzle these. All studs and spikes were put on by me, thinking id be able to save money rather than buying the already studded ones online. Well, I definitely saved money, but my aching back and neck has definitely paid for all the hard labour. But I love them more than ever cos its a little personal now.
> Though I think I have to remember to never wear the red ones at the airport, they could be seen as some sort of weapon  O_o


----------



## Rimma13

Ordered these two Parker dresses from Saks. Can't wait till I get them


----------



## quynh_1206

Rimma13 said:


> Ordered these two Parker dresses from Saks. Can't wait till I get them
> 
> View attachment 1441580
> 
> 
> View attachment 1441581


 
CUTE! I love Parker!


----------



## AstaK.

chicjean said:


> Just bought these from Nordstrom. I rarely pay full price for anything, and have NEVER actually payed $200 for a $200 pair of jeans, if that makes sense. I saw these and DIED, I'm pretty sure it's love, but I'm having some SERIOUS sticker shock. They look amazing on, and, for me, they're a perfect fit into my rocker/boho wardrobe. Thoughts??
> 
> My family thinks I'm nuts, but I know with a ripped up vintage rock shirt and some boots they'll be amazing.
> 
> Just need to get over the sticker shock.. they're worth $200, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current/Elliott Jeans (at Net-A-Porter, here, too)


I simply adore them! Too bad you are so fare away that it makes it a little difficult e to RIP THEM FROM YOU TO MY CLOSET!!!!
I think one can be taken seriously if accessories get right.
I have this one jumpsuit which is sort of same style, and it makes me feel so...like meee)


----------



## laureenthemean

Tanks from Gilly Hicks:


----------



## platinum_girly

^Those are very pretty.


----------



## ByeKitty

Not exactly clothing, but I'm very excited to share some new footwear :greengrin:


----------



## chicjean

^Gorgeous shoes!!!


----------



## chloe_chanel

laureenthemean said:


> Tanks from Gilly Hicks:
> lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Vi7hJkCrBek/ThUAhfVVPcI/AAAAAAAAAm4/Bcv7ibB_elM/s640/IMG_2075-1.JPG



I love those!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Just got back from TJ Maxx with a ton of goodies. Dresses, shoes, an amazingly wild coat, a necklace, a cute summer clutch.

I would post pics but I doubt you guys want to see stuff from the Maxx. If you do I will.


----------



## ByeKitty

^I do!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Just got back from TJ Maxx with a ton of goodies. Dresses, shoes, an amazingly wild coat, a necklace, a cute summer clutch.
> 
> I would post pics but I doubt you guys want to see stuff from the Maxx. If you do I will.


 
Lets see!! I love the Maxx


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Lets see!! I love the Maxx



Ok. Give me a few secs to take photos and post them


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

About to post, just a few more secs.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ok. So a quick story. I have lost 91 pounds-went from a size 22 to a tight 12 as of right now. I have had to buy clothes a lot lately and I shop everywhere. My shoe collection is a little over the top but nothing really too expensive. I PREFER to buy nice bags compared to expensive shoes as my bags never ever hit the floor!!!!

So this is what I bought today.

A cute s/s starfish necklace. $16.99







A cute summer clutch - wicker and leather with strap for 16.00 (clearance)






Guess platform heels that I have nowhere to wear them to. But I will find a way.


----------



## platinum_girly

^Love, love, LOVE those shoes!!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

And...

Some black wedges that are so cute. $19.99











This jacket is totally awesome. It looks funky but it is to die for. So flattering. Can't wait to sport it in the fall and winter: It's actually a trench!

$29.99











A Maxi

$19.99






Back





another maxi in leopard print

$19.99






These are so cute. 

Black and white

$12.99


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

and in pink and white

$12.99







I have tons of other stuff brand new with tags on if anyone wants to see them. If so I will post tomorrow.

Thanks for asking to see my goodies.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

platinum_girly said:


> ^Love, love, LOVE those shoes!!!!



Thanks PG. They are soooo amazing IRL. And they were on clearance for $32 US. More like 14 Pounds for u! Amazing right?!?!

Pm me if you want me to see if they have them in your size!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

And sorry for my couch in the first few pics. I have 4 ornery cats and 2 dogs and we can't have ANYTHING NICE AT ALL! EVER!


----------



## platinum_girly

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Thanks PG. They are soooo amazing IRL. And they were on clearance for $32 US. More like 14 Pounds for u! Amazing right?!?!
> 
> Pm me if you want me to see if they have them in your size!


 
That is an amazing deal, they are so gorgeous. I am a UK size 6.5, but with slingbacks if they have no half size then i wear a UK size 7. I would be so very grateful if you could find out if they have any left 

Totally great find


----------



## platinum_girly

Alex Spoils Me said:


> A Maxi
> 
> $19.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


 
OMG i freakin' love this too!!! It reminds me of a Gypsy '05 dress


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Oh and these too!

A skull toiletry/ cosmetic case for my sister. She's into skulls






And I ordered this yesterday from the Cambridge Satchel Company in 15" Purple: For me of course.






Thanks for letting me share everyone!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

platinum_girly said:


> OMG i freakin' love this too!!! It reminds me of a Gypsy '05 dress



It's so cute on, PG. I was pleasantly surprised when I tried it on. I'm not into the hippy thing at all but it was so cute and wanted to have a home... with me.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

platinum_girly said:


> That is an amazing deal, they are so gorgeous. I am a UK size 6.5, but with slingbacks if they have no half size then i wear a UK size 7. I would be so very grateful if you could find out if they have any left
> 
> Totally great find



A UK size would be a what in US? Like a 6.5? I actually for some reason went from an 8.5 to a 7.5 so these are a little loose on my but not by much. I can make it work.


----------



## platinum_girly

Alex Spoils Me said:


> A UK size would be a what in US? Like a 6.5? I actually for some reason went from an 8.5 to a 7.5 so these are a little loose on my but not by much. I can make it work.


 
A UK size 6.5 is a US size 9.5 - yes, i have big feet, lol!

You said you lost weight, right? It happens with me too, as soon as weight is lost from the body then it comes off the feet also, that would be my guess as to why you went down a size. Congrats on the weight loss by the way, it sounds like you have worked really hard, which is commendable


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

platinum_girly said:


> A UK size 6.5 is a US size 9.5 - yes, i have big feet, lol!
> 
> You said you lost weight, right? It happens with me too, as soon as weight is lost from the body then it comes off the feet also, that would be my guess as to why you went down a size. Congrats on the weight loss by the way, it sounds like you have worked really hard, which is commendable



Thanks so much I just thought if I lost weight it wouldn't show in the SIZE of my feet but the girth of my feet. What do I know.

I did see that they had a US size 10 for the same price. Thoughts?

Hey, shouldn't you be in bed by now, lol


----------



## platinum_girly

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Thanks so much I just thought if I lost weight it wouldn't show in the SIZE of my feet but the girth of my feet. What do I know.
> 
> I did see that they had a US size 10 for the same price. Thoughts?
> 
> Hey, shouldn't you be in bed by now, lol


 
LOL SHOULD be in bed but unfortunately suffer slightly with insomnia, i am lucky if i get 5 hours sleep per night... 

Hey i thought the same thing, i was so confused when i went down shoes size with weight loss and back up again with weight gain, but i guess that the fat on the feet (even in the width) will make a difference in shoe size.... :weird:

I think a US 10 _may _be too big, i remember ordering a US 10 in Chinese laundry boots and they were slightly too big, it sucks being a stupid half size


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Got it. Well if I can help in anyway...


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Oh and these too!
> 
> A skull toiletry/ cosmetic case for my sister. She's into skulls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I ordered this yesterday from the Cambridge Satchel Company in 15" Purple: For me of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share everyone!!!



i like the toiletry


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> i like the toiletry



Awesome. My sister loves skulls but she is so not dark and Gothic. But whenever I see something she might like along those lines, I buy it. Hehe.


----------



## quynh_1206

I just cannot seem to stop shopping for dresses and rompers (poor wallet is suffering :shame: ). They're so easy and fun to wear!


----------



## KristyDarling

Marc by Marc Jacobs elm print jersey dress:


----------



## quynh_1206

KristyDarling said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs elm print jersey dress:
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/477/2735/0447727355363/0447727355363R__ASTL_300x400.jpg


 
Very cute!


----------



## KristyDarling

quynh_1206 said:


> Very cute!



Thanks!  It's a midi on the model, but on me it will be a straight-up maxi! lol. Your recent dress purchases are adorable too! Alas, I no longer have the legs to pull off shorter dresses so I'm jealous of anyone that can!


----------



## curry1977

This is muy ultimate bag but i'm not sure, it's too bir for summer and for me, i'm 1,60!! and maybe the color is a little bit classic, what do you think? My husband hates!!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## curry1977

Thankksss!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Curry -- I had a gorgeous gold Muse several years ago (4-5 years?) and let it go on Ebay....and I've regretted it ever since!!  It is a classic. KEEP IT!


----------



## juneping

curry1977 said:


> This is muy ultimate bag but i'm not sure, it's too bir for summer and for me, i'm 1,60!! and maybe the color is a little bit classic, what do you think? My husband hates!!


i like it. it's such a great neutral color with a pop of color. it goes with anything....i'd keep it.


----------



## curry1977

KristyDarling said:


> Curry -- I had a gorgeous gold Muse several years ago (4-5 years?) and let it go on Ebay....and I've regretted it ever since!! It is a classic. KEEP IT!


 The model it's from 2008 I think, i purchased on sales and they sell always items from other years. The have also the large size in silver but i prefer the oversized also if it's too large...


----------



## curry1977

The color it's great! in these days i also bought an alexa but is another style, more informal





juneping said:


> i like it. it's such a great neutral color with a pop of color. it goes with anything....i'd keep it.


----------



## chanel*liz

just bought this silk missoni dress


----------



## curry1977

chanel*liz said:


> just bought this silk missoni dress


 Seems wonderful, love silk clothes, with galdiator sandals are great!!


----------



## BasketballCourt

Black leather shorts from ASOS:





I got these also, in a different size. I'll keep the pair that fits:





Old Navy retro flares:





Gap cross-ankle flats (taking advantage of the 30% off sale online!) 





:


Hiding my debit card now...


----------



## Rimma13

Just scored these!







So excited to get them


----------



## quynh_1206

chanel*liz said:


> just bought this silk missoni dress


 
Beautiful dress!


----------



## PANda_USC

Just bought this Notte By Marchesa dress in Chartreuse from Net-A-Porter, as seen on Hermoine(Emma Watson)!!!! .


----------



## chicjean

^GORGEOUS! I wish I had an excuse to buy such an amazing little dress!


----------



## kelbell35

PANda_USC said:


> Just bought this Notte By Marchesa dress in Chartreuse from Net-A-Porter, as seen on Hermoine(Emma Watson)!!!! .



Love this dress!  It is stunning!


----------



## Lynny0780

Panda - So pretty! you need to show us when you wear it


----------



## PANda_USC

*chicjean*, I wish I had an excuse to too. I am gonna make one, haha.

*kelbell*, thanks! The color is just so vibrant!

*lynny*, definitely will after I get it altered, ^_^


----------



## quynh_1206

Panda - that dress is beautiful! Congrats! Im very jealous right now.


----------



## TanyFashionista

some stuff i scored at the final sale of ruelala.com

my first DVF dress







Tibi Dress


----------



## platinum_girly

Trainers:





AA goodies:


----------



## quynh_1206

TanyFashionista said:


> some stuff i scored at the final sale of ruelala.com
> 
> my first DVF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tibi Dress


 
The Tibi dress is TDF! Congrats!


----------



## TanyFashionista

quynh_1206 said:


> The Tibi dress is TDF! Congrats!



Thank you so much! I hope it looks even better in person


----------



## chanel*liz

TanyFashionista said:


> some stuff i scored at the final sale of ruelala.com
> 
> my first DVF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tibi Dress


 
nice! both are gorgeous.


----------



## foxgal

Just picked up two Sarah Pacini pieceson sale - a long beige delicate knit wrap dress/vest depending on how you wear it and a charcoal sweater. The pic isn't it, but the vest is similar to the one in the first pic just longer and without sleeves.

Surprised I can't find anything in this thread on Sarah Pacini - her stuff is incredible - very flow-y, drapey, yet classy, like Rick Owens with a more modest price tag!


----------



## c0uture

PANda_USC said:


> Just bought this Notte By Marchesa dress in Chartreuse from Net-A-Porter, as seen on Hermoine(Emma Watson)!!!! .



Gorgeous!!


----------



## c0uture

I ordered these two tops this week. The first one is a Vintage Havana top from Bloomingdales (loveee the lace/crochet back) and the second one is by a brand named Huffer, I received it in the mail already and I love the ruffles.


----------



## qtcoco

got these in the mail this week, 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/112061
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/229897


----------



## Kraut

Beautiful scarf at Loft 
anntaylorloft2.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/image/media/266049_9129_pdlg485x503.jpg

This top in Gray ( I already had in navy blue and loved it so much, I came back looking for more colors) 
resources.shopstyle.com/sim/3d/0a/3d0aac1ee02561841db2254281dacf17/loft-tops-double-cascade-shirt.jpg


----------



## TanyFashionista

chanel*liz said:


> nice! both are gorgeous.



thanks Hun, coming from you is a great compliment


----------



## sapphirebhs

I bought this BCBG dress from the sample sale site Ideeli on sale for $37. Original Price was $318!


----------



## PANda_USC

*quynh*, merci doll face!

*c0uture*, thank you, ^_^


----------



## am2022

lovely hauls ladies...
keep on posting!


----------



## P.Y.T.

PANda_USC said:


> *quynh*, merci doll face!
> 
> *c0uture*, thank you, ^_^




Great purchase! Perfect color for summer..


----------



## P.Y.T.

platinum_girly said:


> Trainers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA goodies:



Cant wait to see mod pics!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Maxi dresses...*Great for everyday!


----------



## allycat89

^ Where is the 4th (white) one from? SO cute! I adore maxi dresses


----------



## allycat89

sapphirebhs said:


> I bought this BCBG dress from the sample sale site Ideeli on sale for $37. Original Price was $318!



$37 from $318?! You snagged an amazing deal!


----------



## MissIndependent

H&M dresses


----------



## P.Y.T.

allycat89 said:


> ^ Where is the 4th (white) one from? SO cute! I adore maxi dresses


 
Honestly, I cannot remember the name of the store. It's some where in mission valley...though


----------



## KristyDarling

DVF Whitman blouse in Nude:


----------



## allycat89

P.Y.T. said:


> Honestly, I cannot remember the name of the store. It's some where in mission valley...though



Interesting! Very cute nonetheless


----------



## platinum_girly

KristyDarling said:


> DVF Whitman blouse in Nude:
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/diavf/diavf4026135989/diavf4026135989_p1_1-1_347x683.jpg


 
Seriously girl you have great taste in clothes, this blouse is no exception


----------



## hautecouture15

http://www.jackwills.com/Store/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductRef=010214&Option=010214001

these leggings just to lounge about in  they were half off and too cute to pass up


----------



## Gerry

P.Y.T. said:


> Honestly, I cannot remember the name of the store. It's some where in mission valley...though


 
What about all the other ones? I really love the first two and the tan and black one. Information,please!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

allycat89 said:


> Interesting! Very cute nonetheless


 

Interesting how


----------



## P.Y.T.

Gerry said:


> What about all the other ones? I really love the first two and the tan and black one. Information,please!!!


 
It was a non descript store where I bought the white dress from. Unlike a major department store or a chain. That is why I can't remember the name of the store.

As far as the tan and black one, I purchased it from nordstrom rack. The other stripe ones I purchased from a store called, foreign exchange. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## allycat89

P.Y.T. said:


> Interesting how



Oh I just mean that it's an interesting find! You got a cute one


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^
Hmmm, okay thanks...


----------



## P.Y.T.

KristyDarling said:


> DVF Whitman blouse in Nude:
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/diavf/diavf4026135989/diavf4026135989_p1_1-1_347x683.jpg


 
Love it! Congrats


----------



## quynh_1206

KristyDarling said:


> DVF Whitman blouse in Nude:
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/diavf/diavf4026135989/diavf4026135989_p1_1-1_347x683.jpg


 
You do have very good taste. This blouse is gorgeous.


----------



## KristyDarling

*platinum_girly, PYT, quynh* -- thank you so much!  I'm hoping it's not too "undone" to wear to work, but I figure I can always button it up just a bit higher if need be!


----------



## c0uture

KristyDarling said:


> DVF Whitman blouse in Nude:
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/diavf/diavf4026135989/diavf4026135989_p1_1-1_347x683.jpg



Love this blouse!


----------



## Kraut

This Dress from Dillards for $27.00 from $130.  I hope it fits, shipping and tax were a combined $10.00!
http://www.dillards.com/product/Haz...s_301_-1_810_502564485?splashlink=header_sale


----------



## ashleyjena

Got a diane von furstenberg oblixe dress for $138, from over $300! Crossing my fingers it fits and looks good!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

From the outnet sale:

Burberry top






Jonathan Saunders top






And Clemens En August dress






I can hardly wait for them to arrive in the mail.


----------



## pinkwaffles

This see by chloe dress from the Outnet sale, hope it fits me well !


----------



## Litsa

ashleyjena said:


> Got a diane von furstenberg oblixe dress for $138, from over $300! Crossing my fingers it fits and looks good!



Where'd you get this dress for that price?


----------



## ashleyjena

Litsa said:


> Where'd you get this dress for that price?



Bloomingdales sale, but there is only size 14 left now


----------



## ilovefashion87

Foreign exchange is my store!




P.Y.T. said:


> It was a non descript store where I bought the white dress from. Unlike a major department store or a chain. That is why I can't remember the name of the store.
> 
> As far as the tan and black one, I purchased it from nordstrom rack. The other stripe ones I purchased from a store called, foreign exchange.
> 
> Hope this helps...


----------



## capripor

http://www.lastcall.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?showprod=true&itemId=prod2950101

I got this blouse from Neiman's Last Call at an extra 40% off for a total of $57 and free shipping


----------



## LABAG

ashleyjena said:


> Got a diane von furstenberg oblixe dress for $138, from over $300! Crossing my fingers it fits and looks good!


 One of the host on QVC SHOPPING channel had this dress on for Ovarian Cancer Benefit-she lookeed so nice-and she wore flat sandals-loved it


----------



## P.Y.T.

ilovefashion87 said:


> Foreign exchange is my store![/QUOT
> 
> I've only been in there once or twice but I always leave out with something!


----------



## loves

Bikinis on sale at h&m for 6usd per pair! So happy


----------



## MissIndependent

Ive found thies skirts on sale in H&M today 

Midi-skirt for 9,57 USD:







Skirt for 3,83 USD


----------



## NYCBelle

Bought these Minus the Leather leggings from Express...They're super comfy, stretchy and breathable.

http://www.express.com/minus-the-leather-legging-38298-30/control/page/6/show/3/index.pro


----------



## quynh_1206

Got this gorgeous lace top from Zara and sandals from Asos.


----------



## PANda_USC

Just purchased this Notte by Marchesa Red Shoulder Draped dress, ^_^


----------



## FashionGal18

This hoodie from Gap that I got for $10.79.


----------



## allycat89

pinkwaffles said:


> This see by chloe dress from the Outnet sale, hope it fits me well !



This is SO BEAUTIFUL. I'm in love


----------



## allycat89

Here is my latest purchase - Forever 21 and H&M trips. Total, under $100


----------



## Milalila

Hey,

I bought a Sarah Pacini dress to! Got this one: http://www.zindz.nl/Jurk-Sarah-Pacini-p-16482.html . The dress is really soft (bamboo!). Because I live in the Netherlands for now, this webshop is great. Can't find much Sarah Pacini around here.

There is also this brand Fred de la Bretoniere. Dutch quality shoes and very chique if you ask me.


----------



## BasketballCourt

allycat89 said:


> Here is my latest purchase - Forever 21 and H&M trips. Total, under $100


 
Those are all adorable, especially the middle dress...I'm obsessed with Peter Pan collars! Was that from H&M or F21?


----------



## allycat89

BasketballCourt said:


> Those are all adorable, especially the middle dress...I'm obsessed with Peter Pan collars! Was that from H&M or F21?


 
Thank you  The left one and the middle one you like are both from Forever; so are the boots. I've never had anything Peter-Pan collared! Do you tuck sweaters underneath?


----------



## Miss.Cherie

I got a silk sleeveless theory blouse for £50 something instead of£200.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Splurged and got this beauty on sale!

http://www.lillypulitzer.com/cocktail/bloom-dress/invt/96696/


----------



## angelastoel

and I am so happy with this beauty!!!!


----------



## quynh_1206

I promised myself these two items will be the last purchases for the month of August. Found them on sale, could not resist.

Fei's silk button down cowl neck in chartreuse





Asos printed tea dress


----------



## BasketballCourt

allycat89 said:


> Thank you  The left one and the middle one you like are both from Forever; so are the boots. I've never had anything Peter-Pan collared! Do you tuck sweaters underneath?


 
I actually haven't either, but it's on my wishlist! I think tops with that kind of collar would be cute under a sweater, peeking out (if that's what you mean?). 


A few new things that I've purchased... 

Gianni Bini romper:




Old Navy chambray shirtdress:




Old Navy safari style vest:




Steve Madden flats:




And I ordered this J. Crew shirt from the final sale, so hopefully it fits/I like it:


----------



## allycat89

BasketballCourt said:


> I actually haven't either, but it's on my wishlist! I think tops with that kind of collar would be cute under a sweater, peeking out (if that's what you mean?).
> 
> 
> A few new things that I've purchased...
> 
> Gianni Bini romper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Navy chambray shirtdress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Navy safari style vest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Madden flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I ordered this J. Crew shirt from the final sale, so hopefully it fits/I like it:



Yes, that's what I meant!  like pop the color, tuck a cardigan under, and fold the collar back down? Would that look weird? Lol.

The Gianni Bini romper is ADORABLE! And the shoes are really cute too! Good picks


----------



## NoraV

Sort of went nuts on Revolve last night. Part 1:

Bailey 44 dress
James Perse dress
M by MJ dress
Free People tank
James Perse tee


----------



## NoraV

Part 2:

James Perse tee
Joie top
Michael Stars rhinestone tee
Michael Stars tank
Patterson J. Kincaid pants


----------



## NoraV

And last but not least, BB Dakota top:


----------



## Jaded81

Holy cow! You go girl!!!


----------



## FashionGal18

BasketballCourt said:


> I actually haven't either, but it's on my wishlist! I think tops with that kind of collar would be cute under a sweater, peeking out (if that's what you mean?).
> 
> 
> A few new things that I've purchased...
> 
> Gianni Bini romper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Navy chambray shirtdress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Navy safari style vest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Madden flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I ordered this J. Crew shirt from the final sale, so hopefully it fits/I like it:


Love that super cute Old Navy dress


----------



## being.myself

Pink uniqlo UV-cut cardigan on sale...


----------



## MissIndependent

H&M sailor-jacket:


----------



## platinum_girly

NoraV said:


> Sort of went nuts on Revolve last night. Part 1:
> 
> Bailey 44 dress
> James Perse dress
> M by MJ dress
> Free People tank
> James Perse tee


 
Love all of your purchases, you have great taste


----------



## BasketballCourt

Thank you, *FashionGal18*!

*allycat89*, that wouldn't look weird! I've seen a lot of pictures of girls doing this and it looks very cute. And thanks


----------



## Spendaholic

1 of my birthday presents.

Animal Hoodie
http://shop.animal.co.uk/hoodies+track-tops/fergusion-organic-deluxe-hoody/invt/sy052d98/

I'm wearing it today


----------



## allycat89

quynh_1206 said:


> I promised myself these two items will be the last purchases for the month of August. Found them on sale, could not resist.
> 
> Fei's silk button down cowl neck in chartreuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asos printed tea dress



^ This second printed dress is SO cute! What was the sale price?!


----------



## KristyDarling

Abbey Road Jacket by Ladakh:


----------



## butterfly_baby

i received my purple/grey AMQ skull scarf 2 days ago.






http://melovebutterflies.blogspot.com/2011/08/god-save-mcqueen-silk-skull-scarf.html


----------



## NoraV

platinum_girly said:


> Love all of your purchases, you have great taste



Thank you!


----------



## NoraV

butterfly_baby said:


> i received my purple/grey AMQ skull scarf 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://melovebutterflies.blogspot.com/2011/08/god-save-mcqueen-silk-skull-scarf.html



Love this color combo!


----------



## quynh_1206

allycat89 said:


> ^ This second printed dress is SO cute! What was the sale price?!



It is on sale for $32 usd right now.

Here is the link if you are interested.

http://us.asos.com/ASOS-ASOS-Floral...VhLURyZXNzLVdpdGgtUnVjaGVkLVNsZWV2ZXMvUHJvZC8.


----------



## LABAG

I had a great haul today-
Charles by Charles David black wedges TJMaxx
a turquoise statement necklace at a small local boutique
a navy , yellow , cream large floral silk top on sale at another small boutique
a fantastic grey faceted bead bracelet with a ss bead from a local designer
Nine west tan vintage wedges
Several candles on sale @TjMAXX


----------



## LABAG

I did get a couple of DVF wrap dresses this past week on sale from Saks
and a coral blouse from DVF that I wanted sooooo bad, and Saks locator was able to find-sooooo happy


----------



## allycat89

quynh_1206 said:


> It is on sale for $32 usd right now.
> 
> Here is the link if you are interested.
> 
> http://us.asos.com/ASOS-ASOS-Floral...VhLURyZXNzLVdpdGgtUnVjaGVkLVNsZWV2ZXMvUHJvZC8.



Thank you! That's a good deal


----------



## pinkgoldfish

MissIndependent said:


> H&M sailor-jacket:



I've seen this jacket in the store several times, love it. Would have gotten it myself if I wasn't pregnant...


----------



## pinkgoldfish

angelastoel said:


> and I am so happy with this beauty!!!!



This is a piece of art, love it!! I've seen the outfits with the other jacket and I love how many possibilitys there are. Looking forward to more of your outfit posts!


----------



## MissIndependent

pinkgoldfish said:


> I've seen this jacket in the store several times, love it. Would have gotten it myself if I wasn't pregnant...



Hehe, you could get it now and wear it open, untill the baby arrives


----------



## butterfly_baby

MissIndependent said:


> Hehe, you could get it now and wear it open, untill the baby arrives



haha, that's what I wanted to suggest )


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

This Camilla & Marc top.


----------



## chanel*liz

Brasilian_Babe said:


> This Camilla & Marc top.



ooh, thats gorgeous!


----------



## Milalila

@Angelastoel: love your jacket! Good job!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Brasilian_Babe said:


> This Camilla & Marc top.


OMG I have not stopped by the blog in a while ..CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks chanel*liz and luvsagreatdeal


----------



## fettfleck

Recently I was thinking about an Emilio Pucci dress from the current autumn winter collection, loved that particular style and wanted to look gorgeous on a wedding... Funnily it only came in 34 Euroean size. Strange. However I really wanted it, so I bought it. It actually was to large. I think 32 (European size) would have had a perfect fit for me. However this dress only came in size 34 and I just wanted it because it is so my style... Now I am broke and I had to resize the dress (!). I had do to it myself because I wanted to wear it to a wedding which was 2 days after the arrival and I could not find a tailor who would do it so fast for me... What do you think?

And does anybody know how many pieces of a runway dress are made? Is there only one? After I bought this dress from the official online shop of Emilio Pucci that dress was not available anymore on the site...?

Sorry for th long story... Here are the pics!


----------



## Lexiii

i bought a gorgeousssss ellen tracy red trenchcoat at nordstrom today!


----------



## LABAG

Picked up another DVFcahill blouse in black @Saks-so ready for fall!! Was at the right place at the right time.


----------



## NYCBelle

Ordered this faux fur vest from the piperlime 20% off fall preview sale. It's from BB Dakota


----------



## FashionGal18

NYCBelle said:


> Ordered this faux fur vest from the piperlime 20% off fall preview sale. It's from BB Dakota


 
Beautiful!


----------



## heartfelt

fettfleck said:


> Recently I was thinking about an Emilio Pucci dress from the current autumn winter collection, loved that particular style and wanted to look gorgeous on a wedding... Funnily it only came in 34 Euroean size. Strange. However I really wanted it, so I bought it. It actually was to large. I think 32 (European size) would have had a perfect fit for me. However this dress only came in size 34 and I just wanted it because it is so my style... Now I am broke and I had to resize the dress (!). I had do to it myself because I wanted to wear it to a wedding which was 2 days after the arrival and I could not find a tailor who would do it so fast for me... What do you think?
> 
> And does anybody know how many pieces of a runway dress are made? Is there only one? After I bought this dress from the official online shop of Emilio Pucci that dress was not available anymore on the site...?
> 
> Sorry for th long story... Here are the pics!




GORGEOUS! i saw this dress on Frieda Pinto on this month's cover of Instyle UK and thought she looked amazing. I think you wear it better though because it looks so gorg with your hair up! 

the dress was probably made in very limited quantities since it was a runway piece. looks like a great timeless piece!


----------



## quynh_1206

I agree with heartfelt. The dress looks way better on you than on Frieda.


----------



## NYCBelle

FashionGal18 said:


> Beautiful!



thanks so much  it's on its way can't wait


----------



## fettfleck

heartfelt said:


> GORGEOUS! i saw this dress on Frieda Pinto on this month's cover of Instyle UK and thought she looked amazing. I think you wear it better though because it looks so gorg with your hair up!
> 
> the dress was probably made in very limited quantities since it was a runway piece. looks like a great timeless piece!



Thank you heartfelt and quynh1206! :shame: I love this dress so much - it really is a timeless piece. I had to look the shooting with Frieda Pinto up - didn't see it before - so cool to have a dress which made it on a magazine cover - and Frieda really looks gorgeous, too!






There was only one dress on the webpage ordable and only in that one size. I would really know how many pieces exist! Exciting!

NYCBelle - great vest! When will it arrive?


----------



## DearBuddha

I picked up a grey wrap-dress from Banana Republic, along with a taupe sparkly t-shirt, an olive green ruffled blouse, and a chartreuse ruffled tank. I also had a GC so I only paid $6 for everything!


----------



## glamourdoll.

Never posted in this thread before.. Here's what I got recently!  

House of Holland tights 









Asos dress





BCBG trench for 60% off! Super happy about this!


----------



## chanel*liz

glamourdoll. said:


> Never posted in this thread before.. Here's what I got recently!
> 
> House of Holland tights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asos dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCBG trench for 60% off! Super happy about this!


 
awesome finds! love that trench


----------



## NYCBelle

WOW great buys! love that trench and dress!




glamourdoll. said:


> Never posted in this thread before.. Here's what I got recently!
> 
> House of Holland tights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asos dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCBG trench for 60% off! Super happy about this!


----------



## NYCBelle

Got my BB Dakota Faux Fur vest from Piperlime today I love it and it has a great collar. Also I exchanged an ink stained Express dress for a trench I've had my eye on for a while.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Citizens of Humanity Angie bell bottom high waisted denim in Moon River & Revival washes. on sale @ Nordstrom.com

they fit like a glove, so happy!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Great finds ladies!!!!!!!!!!

I just purchased 2 more black maxi dresses from Nordstrom Rack! I don't know what it is with maxi dresses?? I just cant stop!!!! Oh, and I bought a really cute sheery top as well.
I will try to post pics later...


----------



## Myrkur

These items by Acne studios


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Got this gorgeous little thing at half price the other day. I've been chasing it forEVER and even lost several eBay auctions for it, so when it hung there, all by its lonesome self on the 50% off rack, I pretty much pounced to make sure no one else could take it first. Hah! 

Blue/silver printed tank top from Helmut Lang


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

NYCBelle said:


> Got my BB Dakota Faux Fur vest from Piperlime today I love it and it has a great collar. Also I exchanged an ink stained Express dress for a trench I've had my eye on for a while.



Is the trench still available? And how much? Thanks.


----------



## Lexiii

BCBG Shawl Collar Tie Front Coat in a beautiful burgundy color. It's of course 100 degrees here, so I can't wear it yet, but I'm looking forward to the fall!


----------



## hazeltt

NYCBelle said:


> Got my BB Dakota Faux Fur vest from Piperlime today I love it and it has a great collar. Also I exchanged an ink stained Express dress for a trench I've had my eye on for a while.



Is the fur soft or stiff? I've been eyeing this item for a while but never had a chance to see it in person.


----------



## NYCBelle

hazeltt said:


> Is the fur soft or stiff? I've been eyeing this item for a while but never had a chance to see it in person.



yup feels soft to me


----------



## NYCBelle

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Is the trench still available? And how much? Thanks.



yes online and instore for $138...use a coupon.


http://www.express.com/trimmed-military-trench-coat-38023-33/control/page/12/show/3/index.pro


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Thank you, NYCBelle


----------



## hazeltt

NYCBelle said:


> yup feels soft to me



thanks! it looks great on you!


----------



## wenzin

NYCBelle: awesome!!!!! you look gorgeous~~


----------



## NYCBelle

hazeltt said:


> thanks! it looks great on you!



Thank you! =)


----------



## NYCBelle

wenzin said:


> NYCBelle: awesome!!!!! you look gorgeous~~



Thank you! =)


----------



## NYCBelle

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Citizens of Humanity Angie bell bottom high waisted denim in Moon River & Revival washes. on sale @ Nordstrom.com
> 
> they fit like a glove, so happy!



awesome! I love citizens!


----------



## queenvictoria2

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Got this gorgeous little thing at half price the other day. I've been chasing it forEVER and even lost several eBay auctions for it, so when it hung there, all by its lonesome self on the 50% off rack, I pretty much pounced to make sure no one else could take it first. Hah!
> 
> Blue/silver printed tank top from Helmut Lang




Love!


----------



## Beriloffun

Bought this bcbggeneration in black today at nordstrom!


----------



## NYCBelle

Beriloffun said:


> Bought this bcbggeneration in black today at nordstrom!



cute!!


----------



## Rimma13

Just got this Herve Leger skirt for $117 at the Outnet


----------



## FashionGal18

Beriloffun said:


> Bought this bcbggeneration in black today at nordstrom!


 Love that dress!


----------



## chullie

Not that recent. Got this last month for a wedding.
BCBG Celine dress from their Spring '11 Runway collection. 

And most recently, got these last week, from F21.
sweet recipe top
olive cardigan


----------



## KristyDarling

So excited about this one! Just got this knit poncho from Foley + Corinna. I don't know if it will look as cool IRL, but I'll find out Monday. 







For some reason I keep losing pairs of gold hoop earrings, so I got these as a replacement. They're by Melinda Maria:


----------



## c0uture

Rimma13 said:


> Just got this Herve Leger skirt for $117 at the Outnet
> 
> View attachment 1465881



Great deal!


----------



## sep

One Teaspoon Arizona Kimono


----------



## quynh_1206

sep said:


> One Teaspoon Arizona Kimono


 
Gorgeous! I am obsessed with Kimonos right now. Please post a modeling pic once you receive it.


----------



## sep

^^  Me too!  Will do!


----------



## c0uture

Ordered this dress for Miami... I'm going there in October for my birthday!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Just picked up some j brand jeans(love the bright colors)


























Also got the cargo pants in Olive and Vintage Navy,


----------



## PANda_USC

Also, theses dresses should be arriving soonish.

Herve Leger(finally, after over a year of searching, it appeared on the Outnet in my size, ^_^)





Julien Macdonald(love this designer)


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Wow, Panda, that is a sweet and HUGE haul! Those dresses are outstanding. I especially love the white one!


----------



## quynh_1206

I love everything in your haul, Panda. What a splurge!


----------



## Kraut

sep said:


> One Teaspoon Arizona Kimono





> So excited about this one! Just got this knit poncho from Foley +  Corinna. I don't know if it will look as cool IRL, but I'll find out  Monday.
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/foley/foley4007312867/foley4007312867_p1_1-1_347x683.jpg


I definately want to see modeling pictures of both of these!


----------



## PANda_USC

*kristy*, thank you sweety!!

*quynh*, thanks so much!


----------



## peppamint

Just got my most wanted gray silk Trina Turk pants! But now I have to figure out how to wear them...

They are super comfy. (Yeah, I know that's probably because they're basically dressy sweatpants. )


----------



## peppamint

KristyDarling said:


> So excited about this one! Just got this knit poncho from Foley + Corinna. I don't know if it will look as cool IRL, but I'll find out Monday.
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/foley/foley4007312867/foley4007312867_p1_1-1_347x683.jpg



*Kristy*, I LOVE that Foley poncho! It looks so perfect for fall and winter.  Seeing this totally made my day. I am obsessed!!!!!! 

(I just got a braided linen cardigan from Foley that has a similar shape to your cape-poncho...would you mind telling me how you are wearing yours? I have absolutely no idea what to do with mine.......)



PANda_USC said:


> Just picked up some j brand jeans(love the bright colors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the cargo pants in Olive and Vintage Navy,



G, congrats on the cargos! You will love your Houlihans--they are made of such soft stretchy twill!


----------



## KristyDarling

peppamint said:


> *Kristy*, I LOVE that Foley poncho! It looks so perfect for fall and winter.  Seeing this totally made my day. I am obsessed!!!!!!
> 
> (I just got a braided linen cardigan from Foley that has a similar shape to your cape-poncho...would you mind telling me how you are wearing yours? I have absolutely no idea what to do with mine.......)



Why thanky!  I hope you'll get one too so we can be poncho twins!  I ordered it a few days ago from Shopbop so I won't get it until Monday. For now I'm thinking skinny jeans tucked into my caramel-colored knee boots, or my OTK suede boots (which I have in both luggage and black). I think keeping the lines underneath very sleek is important when wearing this voluminous piece. I'm a little afraid that this poncho will swallow me up, since I'm only 5'2". We'll see!


----------



## peppamint

KristyDarling said:


> Why thanky!  I hope you'll get one too so we can be poncho twins!  I ordered it a few days ago from Shopbop so I won't get it until Monday. For now I'm thinking skinny jeans tucked into my caramel-colored knee boots, or my OTK suede boots (which I have in both luggage and black). I think keeping the lines underneath very sleek is important when wearing this voluminous piece. I'm a little afraid that this poncho will swallow me up, since I'm only 5'2". We'll see!



Hey! I'm 5'2" too! 

Yeah, my Foley cardigan is so voluminous and long that it kind of looks too big (it doesn't help that I "sized up")

Skinny jeans and sleek boots...you're a genius! Why didn't I think of that....

(As for the poncho being too big, maybe you can shrink it in the dryer....I'm giving my cardigan a test period and then after that, if it's still too big, I'm going to try and see if a little hot-water-and-tumble can't fix it )


----------



## KristyDarling

Old Navy bold-striped sweater:


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> Old Navy bold-striped sweater:


oh i love this. how's the material? comfy??


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> oh i love this. how's the material? comfy??



Hi Juneping! I just ordered it so I don't know yet.  But it is 100% cotton so I'm guessing it's pretty soft! It's on sale right now at ON so go for it!  (they also have a pretty red and beige version)


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> Hi Juneping! I just ordered it so I don't know yet.  But it is 100% cotton so I'm guessing it's pretty soft! It's on sale right now at ON so go for it!  (they also have a pretty red and beige version)



great!! thanks ~~ i'll check it out!!


----------



## MissPrincess88

Some Fall and Winter purchases from Old Navy and Express.


----------



## FashionGal18

KristyDarling said:


> Old Navy bold-striped sweater:
> 
> www2.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/864/864968/big/on864968-00vliv01.jpg


 Cute sweater


----------



## timetraveller

I tried this Boucle jacket at the Banana Republic store today and ordered it online with the 30%off "THANKS" code when I got home =) Perfect for Fall!


----------



## Kraut

Just purchased this dress at bloomingdales for $37!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Kraut said:


> Just purchased this dress at bloomingdales for $37!



Super cute! I love it.


----------



## KristyDarling

FashionGal18 said:


> Cute sweater



Thank you! 

I just ordered these leather pants by Vent Couvert (from Yoox.com):


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## quynh_1206

Some more purchases from Asos.com We have a pretty long warm season here in Texas, so I am constantly buying summer type clothing.


----------



## allycat89

quynh_1206 said:


> Some more purchases from Asos.com We have a pretty long warm season here in Texas, so I am constantly buying summer type clothing.



Love all of these! Adorable! Your profile pic is super cute too


----------



## allycat89

I've been really into Aeropostale lately...I bought these yesterday and saved $111.50! They had a great sale and I had a coupon 











^ This was me trying to be artistic


----------



## allycat89

MissPrincess88 said:


> Some Fall and Winter purchases from Old Navy and Express.



These are all so cute! Good bargains too I hope


----------



## rblack

I haven't been to Aeropostale in ages. I love those flannel shirts. They look so comfy!


----------



## FashionGal18

allycat89 said:


> I've been really into Aeropostale lately...I bought these yesterday and saved $111.50! They had a great sale and I had a coupon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This was me trying to be artistic


 Cute shirts!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

sep said:


> One Teaspoon Arizona Kimono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! Look at how the jeans, ahem, fit? the model. Gross.


----------



## MissPrincess88

allycat89 said:


> These are all so cute! Good bargains too I hope


 
Thanks, Love!  The Express purchases were 30% off and the Old Navy ones were 25% off. Right now Old Navy is having a 30% off sale and I just got some new express coupons. It's like they know that if I have a coupon I HAVE to use it  So many cute clothes this season!


----------



## Kraut

quynh_1206 said:


> Some more purchases from Asos.com We have a pretty long warm season here in Texas, so I am constantly buying summer type clothing.



I am jealous - you are so cute, these dresses were MADE for your body type.  I could never buy these, if I did, I'd look like I'm wearing kids clothes (as I'm so tall).  Hope you post some pictures.  

Alex, wow!! I think those were photoshopped on and they put the back pockets on the front!  Weird.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Kraut said:


> Just purchased this dress at bloomingdales for $37!


I absolutely LOVE this dress, did you purchase it in store or online? TIA!


----------



## Kraut

CoachGirl12 said:


> I absolutely LOVE this dress, did you purchase it in store or online? TIA!


I wish.  It was available online last night but no more.  It's an Aqua Dress.. they might restock. 

BUT... I actually wanted to get this dress more but they don't have it in Small.  If you're a medium, you're in luck, if you agree with my taste.  I love the top on this and it's only $27.00!
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=589084&PARTNER_ID=EMAIL1&BANNER_ID=i103


----------



## CoachGirl12

Kraut said:


> I wish. It was available online last night but no more. It's an Aqua Dress.. they might restock.
> 
> BUT... I actually wanted to get this dress more but they don't have it in Small. If you're a medium, you're in luck, if you agree with my taste. I love the top on this and it's only $27.00!
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=589084&PARTNER_ID=EMAIL1&BANNER_ID=i103


That is really cute! I like them both actually, LOL.

I hope they restock the Bloomingdales one.


----------



## quynh_1206

Alleycat89 - Thanks so much! I also bought one of Aero's flannel shirt. I cannot wait for it to get cold to wear it with boots. Those shirts are so00 cute on and so so cheap!

Kraut - Thank you! I will try to post some pics once I get it. I do wish I was a bit taller so I could pull off maxi dresses. I have so many in my closet that has never seen a bit of sunlight!


----------



## allycat89

FashionGal18 said:


> Cute shirts!



Thank you!  super cute, comfy, and cheap! My three fave C's


----------



## allycat89

quynh_1206 said:


> Alleycat89 - Thanks so much! I also bought one of Aero's flannel shirt. I cannot wait for it to get cold to wear it with boots. Those shirts are so00 cute on and so so cheap!
> 
> Kraut - Thank you! I will try to post some pics once I get it. I do wish I was a bit taller so I could pull off maxi dresses. I have so many in my closet that has never seen a bit of sunlight!



Aren't they?! A good bargain! Cute, but not too Lumberjack-ish


----------



## allycat89

rblack said:


> I haven't been to Aeropostale in ages. I love those flannel shirts. They look so comfy!



They're great! Soft, durable, fit really well! All for $20  I looked at other places like Vans, Tilly's, PacSun, and Hollister...they were all at LEAST $25-50 range! So I was stoked when I found some good ones for cheap


----------



## allycat89

MissPrincess88 said:


> Thanks, Love!  The Express purchases were 30% off and the Old Navy ones were 25% off. Right now Old Navy is having a 30% off sale and I just got some new express coupons. It's like they know that if I have a coupon I HAVE to use it  So many cute clothes this season!



Ooooh very nice! Who can't pass up a good sale?! Lol


----------



## scaredycat

I have bought a ton of clothes (and shoes) in the last 2 weeks. Mostly from the BCBG's 60% off sale (today it was extra 20% off), and my fave local boutique's sale as well (50 and 70%).

And my hubby is bringing home 2 JBrand bright colored skinny jeans (red and blue). I got them shipped from the JBrand outlet to my friend's house.

I am done clothes shopping until the Fall/Winter sales are on


----------



## allycat89

scaredycat said:


> I have bought a ton of clothes (and shoes) in the last 2 weeks. Mostly from the BCBG's 60% off sale (today it was extra 20% off), and my fave local boutique's sale as well (50 and 70%).
> 
> And my hubby is bringing home 2 JBrand bright colored skinny jeans (red and blue). I got them shipped from the JBrand outlet to my friend's house.
> 
> I am done clothes shopping until the Fall/Winter sales are on



Nice deals  but, since you live in Canada, you'll definitely need to hit up those fall/winter sales for some warm stuff right?!


----------



## Flip88

KristyDarling said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just ordered these leather pants by Vent Couvert (from Yoox.com):
> 
> cdn.yoox.biz/36/36253684sx_12_f.jpg



Stunning and, if you can pull these off like the model then they are absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations on your aquisition!


----------



## KristyDarling

Flip88 said:


> Stunning and, if you can pull these off like the model then they are absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations on your aquisition!



LOL, thanks, Flip88! But I have no illusions of being able to pull these off like the model. I'm FAR from being 5'10" and 100 lbs   but I think I can make them work for my short but small frame. 4" heels are going to be a must!


----------



## Flip88

KristyDarling said:


> LOL, thanks, Flip88! But I have no illusions of being able to pull these off like the model. I'm FAR from being 5'10" and 100 lbs   but I think I can make them work for my short but small frame. 4" heels are going to be a must!



LOL, I am sure you will pull them off well and, nice style.


----------



## Rubypout

Just a few b
its as I'm meant to be on a shopping ban.






Patrick Cox bag at a bargain price





Kimono style bedjacket with peacock feathers which is an oh soo pretty colour IRL


----------



## Gerry

That bedjacket is soooo romantically lovely!!! Is it vintage or new? Where from? Thanks and enjoy


----------



## Rubypout

It's new from an English store called Primark


----------



## GlammaGurl

Just bought this lovely coat for winter. Cant wait to pair with over the knee leather boots!

Have to have the red blazer bc its a wardrobe staple and the white dress w/patent was too darling to leave behind. Got this shirt dress in camel as well.


----------



## scaredycat

allycat89 said:


> Nice deals  but, since you live in Canada, you'll definitely need to hit up those fall/winter sales for some warm stuff right?!


 
Luckily I work from home, no public commute..,also where I live the winter is quite mild compared to some parts of the country (probably bitterly cold compared to Scottsdale though ) A couple of shorts I bought I'm planning to wear in the fall and winter, with tights of course.

But yeah, any reason to go shopping is fine by me


----------



## Tiare

Malene Birger jacket via theoutnet. It was a fantastic price and another addition to my growing collection of Isabel Marant/Chanel style jackets. The fact that it is black with a chain effect? Even better.

Winter Kate velvet kimono via MyHabit. Even my boyfriend liked this when he walked behind my laptop!


----------



## flower71

love this Tiare, congrats!


----------



## Tiare

flower71 said:


> love this Tiare, congrats!



Thank you!  

Now I just need to buy a pair of new high-heeled boots for the fall/winter, so I don't look like I'm wearing a bathrobe with that kimono


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

GlammaGurl said:


> Just bought this lovely coat for winter. Cant wait to pair with over the knee leather boots!
> 
> Have to have the red blazer bc its a wardrobe staple and the white dress w/patent was too darling to leave behind. Got this shirt dress in camel as well.



Ok were is everything from? I must have that car coat and the white dress.


----------



## karolinemk

fashiondelirium.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Acne-Rita-I.jpg
Acne Rita leather jacket  Ordered it today. Hope it fits!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

My new leather jacket. Bought it online, and it fits like a glove. I'm so happy!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

karolinemk said:


> fashiondelirium.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Acne-Rita-I.jpg
> Acne Rita leather jacket  Ordered it today. Hope it fits!


 
Gorgeous. Love the color!


----------



## Cait

All from Aritzia: 

TNA hoodie in Curacao.
Talula cotton/sateen high-waisted shorts with 3 vertical buttons on either hip. 
Talula pleather/double-knit bandage skirt.


----------



## karolinemk

Diamond Dazed said:


> Gorgeous. Love the color!


Thanks! I love it too


----------



## FashionGal18

Got these jean leggings on sale yesterday since Gap was having a 50% deal on selected denim. 
http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=54987&vid=1&pid=847792


----------



## Pursestan

-black Vintage Stretch bootcut corduroy's from J.crew
-cashmere sweater also from J.Crew
-pair of dark wash Lucky Brand Sweet 'N' Straight jeans (I don't do skinny jeans, but these straight jeans fit the bill perfectly! Essentially, anything that you can use skinnies for, you can use these as well).
-pair of black leather high-heeled booties by Bandolino
-pair of deep red flats by The Naturalizer (I was pleasantly surprised at how comfy these are!).


----------



## c0uture

*H&M Polka Dot Blouse*





*H&M Ruffle Sleeve Top* (I purchased the light pink one)




*Vintage Blazer*


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

c0uture said:


> *H&M Polka Dot Blouse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *H&M Ruffle Sleeve Top* (I purchased the light pink one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage Blazer*




Love those H&M tops


----------



## c0uture

Faithloveandjoy said:


> Love those H&M tops



Thank You!


----------



## girlb

That vintage blazer is gorgeous!


----------



## c0uture

girlb said:


> That vintage blazer is gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

Found a GAS trench-like jacket. Will post pics soon.


----------



## FashionGal18

c0uture said:


> *H&M Polka Dot Blouse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *H&M Ruffle Sleeve Top* (I purchased the light pink one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage Blazer*


 Cute buys! I love that polka dot blouse.


----------



## Milalila

Hi girls,

Just bought this sexy top from 10 days, with a gorgeous decolete! 

Haven't got it yet, just purchased it, but I think it's very hot  

Couldn't upload the picture, sorry.


----------



## Cait

Zara oversize striped sweater:






Zara rust-orange tee-dress (photographing a lot more coral than it is...)





Rear:





F21 necklace:


----------



## c0uture

FashionGal18 said:


> Cute buys! I love that polka dot blouse.



Thank You!


----------



## KristyDarling

Well, the Ventcouvert leather leggings that I posted a few pages back did not work out. They squeezed my hips/waist in a way that created an unsightly "roll."  VERY bummed since they were a pretty good price. But I just pre-ordered these Current/Elliott leather leggings, to arrive at the end of Sept. Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

^You seriously have the best taste in clothes, i need to hire you as my stylist, lol!


----------



## KristyDarling

platinum_girly said:


> ^You seriously have the best taste in clothes, i need to hire you as my stylist, lol!



Gurrrrrl I would say the same about you!!!  You know I majorly dig your fun and fearless style!


----------



## beauxgoris

fshnonmymind said:


> I love Emersonmade and have been going back and forth over what to buy. I finally took the plunge and order a new top.



How was this top in person? How is the sizing?


----------



## Prada_Princess

KristyDarling said:


> Well, the Ventcouvert leather leggings that I posted a few pages back did not work out. They squeezed my hips/waist in a way that created an unsightly "roll."  VERY bummed since they were a pretty good price. But I just pre-ordered these Current/Elliott leather leggings, to arrive at the end of Sept. Fingers crossed!!!!!
> 
> 67.215.227.234/images/p/n/d/CURR-WP30_V1.jpg



They look very nice and good quality .... Good purchase me thinks!


----------



## shamrock0421




----------



## nillacobain

nillacobain said:


> Found a GAS trench-like jacket. Will post pics soon.


 

My new jacket - a lovely cream color:





And my new Fornarina skinny jeans - style is "Pin up" (horrible pic sorry - they are black):





Here's a link to better pics of the jeans:
http://www.zalando.it/fornarina-pin-up-pantalone-di-tela-nero-fo121b012-802.html


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Well, the Ventcouvert leather leggings that I posted a few pages back did not work out. They squeezed my hips/waist in a way that created an unsightly "roll."  VERY bummed since they were a pretty good price. But I just pre-ordered these Current/Elliott leather leggings, to arrive at the end of Sept. Fingers crossed!!!!!


I love this! Can't wait to see it on you


----------



## Flip88

KristyDarling said:


> Well, the Ventcouvert leather leggings that I posted a few pages back did not work out. They squeezed my hips/waist in a way that created an unsightly "roll."  VERY bummed since they were a pretty good price. But I just pre-ordered these Current/Elliott leather leggings, to arrive at the end of Sept. Fingers crossed!!!!!
> 
> 67.215.227.234/images/p/n/d/CURR-WP30_V1.jpg



They look fabulous and I think they will look (and feel) amazing on.


----------



## platinum_girly

KristyDarling said:


> Gurrrrrl I would say the same about you!!!  You know I majorly dig your fun and fearless style!


 
We need to live closer so we can raid each others closets


----------



## laurel234

i just went on an online shopping spree--but everything was so cheap that i couldn't help myself  and i had two gift cards to af and af kids burning a hole in my pocket!

i've been trying really hard to distance myself from teen brand stores because i'm not a fan of their usually blatant logo, but i couldn't help myself this time around because the items were so cute, cheap, and fit me well since i'm so petite.


----------



## laurel234

continued...

i only plan on keeping one jean jacket, but not sure which one yet until i try it on. hopefully the af kids one bc it was cheaper lol.


----------



## laurel234

and last one


----------



## Mia Bella

Cutest little tee.



Plan to wear a strappy black or nude tank underneath.



Adore asymmetrical pieces.



Tres cool.


----------



## Mia Bella




----------



## Mia Bella

One more....my new leather jacket that I *love*. I'm anxiously awaiting cooler temps, which are nowhere in sight at the moment.


----------



## chicjean

^ I've been eyeing that jacket!!! Can you post some modeling photos?


----------



## Mia Bella

chicjean said:


> ^ I've been eyeing that jacket!!! Can you post some modeling photos?



Sure! I'll post some in a few 

Some extra info: the sleeves are long and the fit is really nice. It's got the asymmetrical zipper but when it's unzipped and open the sides look even. The design is really thought out and flattering. Love it


----------



## chicjean

Mia Bella said:


> Sure! I'll post some in a few
> 
> Some extra info: the sleeves are long and the fit is really nice. It's got the asymmetrical zipper but when it's unzipped and open the sides look even. The design is really thought out and flattering. Love it



Yay! I can't wait to see it!!! Is it lined and heavy, or more light weight?


----------



## Mia Bella

chicjean said:


> Yay! I can't wait to see it!!! Is it lined and heavy, or more light weight?



I'm charging my very dead camera battery right now but I do have 1 pic from when I first got my jacket. 

It's a lighter, unlined jacket and not at all heavy or bulky like leather jackets can be. My favorite part is that it's a nice matte finish because I don't like shiny leather.


----------



## chicjean

^ LOVE it! Thank you for sharing


----------



## cbrooke

^NICE jacket!  Is it from ShopBop, can you post a link pls?


----------



## Mia Bella

cbrooke said:


> ^NICE jacket!  Is it from ShopBop, can you post a link pls?



Thanks! It's at Revolve and currently on preorder.  Fit is TTS.

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=EVER-WO137&c=


----------



## cbrooke

^thank you


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

So I've been pining over these grey leopard print jeans from Current/Elliott, which seem to be sold out pretty much everywhere, and I'd more or less given up on them since I'd have to try them on locally anyway (being jeans and all...) before buying. But the other day I stopped off at Zara to get a different pair of pants (Isabel Marant-look-a-likes, actually!) and these puppies caught my eye.  Tried 'em on, fit like a glove, and the jeans and I have lived happily ever after!  Plus, Zara's prices are pretty damn awesome, so these were only a fraction of the Current/Elliott ones. 

Granted, they do look brown in the picture, but in reality they're much more grey, and even greige in certain lights. 






Guess I'm on something of a leopard-spree lately, though, as I also got this little top from Stella McCartney about a week or so ago.  Love the fact that the leopard print on this one is so subtle! Not at all that obvious kind of "tacky" leopard.


----------



## shopbunny

No name (like Ross stuff) maxi skirts. One in navy blue, one in black. Loose flowing design. Pretty and comfortable


----------



## Flip88

Mia Bella said:


> I'm charging my very dead camera battery right now but I do have 1 pic from when I first got my jacket.
> 
> It's a lighter, unlined jacket and not at all heavy or bulky like leather jackets can be. My favorite part is that it's a nice matte finish because I don't like shiny leather.



What a lovely jacket, matte finishing is nicer than shiney I agree and I also prefer no linings.  You wear it well.


----------



## karolinemk

side2vintage.no/UserImages/34630/885b17dc-0eff-40e2-a95a-afadc4288054.jpg
I just bought this Acne Hydra bomber jacket. Can't wait for it to arrive! I've wanted this jacket for more than a year now


----------



## Mia Bella

Flip88 said:


> What a lovely jacket, matte finishing is nicer than shiney I agree and I also prefer no linings.  You wear it well.



You're so sweet! Thank you


----------



## flower71

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So I've been pining over these grey leopard print jeans from Current/Elliott, which seem to be sold out pretty much everywhere, and I'd more or less given up on them since I'd have to try them on locally anyway (being jeans and all...) before buying. But the other day I stopped off at Zara to get a different pair of pants (Isabel Marant-look-a-likes, actually!) and these puppies caught my eye.  Tried 'em on, fit like a glove, and the jeans and I have lived happily ever after!  Plus, Zara's prices are pretty damn awesome, so these were only a fraction of the Current/Elliott ones.
> 
> Granted, they do look brown in the picture, but in reality they're much more grey, and even greige in certain lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'm on something of a leopard-spree lately, though, as I also got this little top from Stella McCartney about a week or so ago.  Love the fact that the leopard print on this one is so subtle! Not at all that obvious kind of "tacky" leopard.


lovely! I am not into leopard prints, but that top is def something I could wear...


----------



## starrynite_87

I bought the BCBGMaxAzria dress on sale during FNO at the BCBG boutique and  I also bought the official FNO tee at Neiman Marcus


----------



## shamrock0421

Fluxus
Softest tshirt EVER!


----------



## aliciac09

Recently, I have purchased a leather jacket and a platform heels from Zara. Love them!! I have attached a pic of myself wearing the jacket and heels.

zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-W2011/118161/388910/LEATHER%2BJACKET

zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-W2011/118173/467072/PLATFORM%2BCOURT%2BSHOE


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

aliciac09 said:


> Recently, I have purchased a leather jacket and a platform heels from Zara. Love them!! I have attached a pic of myself wearing the jacket and heels.
> 
> zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-W2011/118161/388910/LEATHER%2BJACKET
> 
> zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-W2011/118173/467072/PLATFORM%2BCOURT%2BSHOE



That jacket looks really good on you.


----------



## KristyDarling

Well I've given up on my leather pants search after concluding that they just don't suit my short squatty self.   So instead, I'm going to try waxed/coated jeans for a similar effect! Just ordered these from 7FAM today:

[sorry can't paste the image location directly]

http://www.7forallmankind.com/store/productdetails.aspx?productid=5678&colorid=12327&sli=1


----------



## platinum_girly

^Love those!


----------



## aliciac09

Faithloveandjoy said:


> That jacket looks really good on you.



Thank you very much, Faithloveandjoy!!


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> Well I've given up on my leather pants search after concluding that they just don't suit my short squatty self.   So instead, I'm going to try waxed/coated jeans for a similar effect! Just ordered these from 7FAM today:
> 
> [sorry can't paste the image location directly]
> 
> http://www.7forallmankind.com/store/productdetails.aspx?productid=5678&colorid=12327&sli=1



Those are awesome. 

I bought some liquid leggings from American Apparel and can't wait to wear them. The "Lame Matte Black" looks like very tight leather pants with a teensy bit more shine. Could be something you can check out too!
http://www.americanapparel.com/rsac306.html


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia Bella said:


> Those are awesome.
> 
> I bought some liquid leggings from American Apparel and can't wait to wear them. The "Lame Matte Black" looks like very tight leather pants with a teensy bit more shine. Could be something you can check out too!
> http://www.americanapparel.com/rsac306.html



Very cool! I think I could rock those. Thanks for the tip, Mia!


----------



## c0uture

Missoni for Target items and two blouses.. I'm obsessed with blouses lately lol


----------



## c0uture

Ordered another blouse today


----------



## laurel234

Mia Bella said:


> Those are awesome.
> 
> I bought some liquid leggings from American Apparel and can't wait to wear them. The "Lame Matte Black" looks like very tight leather pants with a teensy bit more shine. Could be something you can check out too!
> http://www.americanapparel.com/rsac306.html



i've been searching for some liquid "leather" leggings too  thanks for the heads up. how long do they run though? i'm super short so regular leggings can be long on me.



c0uture said:


> Ordered another blouse today



i love that blouse. so cute  is it from asos?


----------



## Mia Bella

laurel234 said:


> i've been searching for some liquid "leather" leggings too  thanks for the heads up. how long do they run though? i'm super short so regular leggings can be long on me.



The leggings are definitely on the short side. I've got a 34" inseam and the M hit me an inch above my ankle bone. Because you're petite, you'll be fine going with your true size.  The "*lame matte black*" is the leather-like one...the other black ones have stamped patterns on them or sparkles and the lame' black ones look like vinyl. Be careful which ones you choose!


----------



## c0uture

laurel234 said:


> i love that blouse. so cute  is it from asos?



Thanks! Its from Forever 21


----------



## shamrock0421

Just got this for $80 off original price.  I just love this color and the little details make it so pretty.  I hope it looks as nice on me when it gets here!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Got this gorgeous leather jacket from MuuBaa today, and I LOVES IT!  Couldn't be any happier with it, especially since I got it at a super discount too. Pays off to know people in the industry I guess.  Maybe not quite the same as a Balenciaga, Helmut Lang or Rick Owens leather jacket, but certainly a lot more student-budget-friendly. 

The jacket's called Athena Biker, and the colour is ******* Brown, in case anyone's wondering.


----------



## platinum_girly

^Love Muubaa and love that jacket!!!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

platinum_girly said:


> ^Love Muubaa and love that jacket!!!



Thanks, *Platinum*!  I was stuck choosing between this one and the Flax jacket for the loooongest time, 'cause the Flax jacket has such awesome details, but in the end, this one had a better fit for me and I'm just head over heels in love with it! 

Here's how the jacket looks on


----------



## platinum_girly

^Wow it looks fabulous on you! I am so in need of a brown leather jacket, you have definately pushed me over the edge, lol!


----------



## jen_sparro

First buy in preparation for summer: Country Road Silk Striped Dress


----------



## scaredycat

jen_sparro said:


> First buy in preparation for summer: Country Road Silk Striped Dress


 
^^Jen, I love that dress! Color is soooo vibrant! I miss Country Road (used to live in Oz). You need to post modeling pics when you get it! And warm us all up because we'll all be freezing cold in the middle of winter by then


----------



## LoveandNars

shopakira.com/product_images/u/925/APHRODITE-BODYCHAIN-GOLD-1__54153_zoom.jpg

This body chain. I have a ton of basics tanks and dresses, so I wanted something that would spice up my wardrobe.  It didnt hurt that it was only $25!

http://www.shopakira.com/products/the-aphrodite-body-chain-in-gold.html


----------



## jen_sparro

scaredycat said:


> ^^Jen, I love that dress! Color is soooo vibrant! I miss Country Road (used to live in Oz). You need to post modeling pics when you get it! And warm us all up because we'll all be freezing cold in the middle of winter by then



Thanks hunny  Their clothes this season are amazing, I'll be sure to post some pics, maybe we should do another 7 pieces challenge?


----------



## angelicskater16

My newly arrived Veda Leather Jacket!!! 

excuse the mess... trying to clean.....


----------



## KristyDarling

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Thanks, *Platinum*!  I was stuck choosing between this one and the Flax jacket for the loooongest time, 'cause the Flax jacket has such awesome details, but in the end, this one had a better fit for me and I'm just head over heels in love with it!
> 
> Here's how the jacket looks on



OMG loooooooove! Can you please tell me about the sizing? Is it TTS?


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

KristyDarling said:


> OMG loooooooove! Can you please tell me about the sizing? Is it TTS?



I have a size 38 in this jacket (UK size 10) and I needed the same size in pretty much every other jacket I tried on as well. I'd say they're a teensy bit small, as I'm usually a UK size 8 in tops and dresses, and sometimes even a UK sz.6. I do have broad shoulders, which makes sizing difficult for me, but considering how snugly this one fits in sz. EU38/UK10 I'd definitely say the sizing is little bit on the smaller side. 

So to sum it all up; I'd go one size up if I were between sizes, so to speak, and for reference - I'm 176cm/5'9'' tall, weigh around 130lbs and my waist and chest measurements are 26in and 33.5in, so you'll have something to compare with.  Hope this helps, 'cause the jackets are TDF!!! 

Oh, and by the by, you should check out Muuba's own sizing guide here: http://www.muubaa.co.uk/pages/cm/cm_popup.asp?sCCPage=sizing_popup  Has the exact measurements for each size.


----------



## platinum_girly

^Ahhh that is good to know, we have really similar measurements (i have a 34 inch chest, 26.5 inch waist and 32 inch hip) and i had to size up to a UK 10 in my All saints jacket also, i never think that they give enough room in the chest area, looks like i would be the same in the Muubaa jackets too


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

platinum_girly said:


> ^Ahhh that is good to know, we have really similar measurements (i have a 34 inch chest, 26.5 inch waist and 32 inch hip) and i had to size up to a UK 10 in my All saints jacket also, i never think that they give enough room in the chest area, looks like i would be the same in the Muubaa jackets too



Awesome!  So glad I could help.  I actually find that I often need to size up to a 10 in jackets because of how broad my shoulders are, but hey, as long as I'm aware of it, it's not a problem.


----------



## KristyDarling

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> I have a size 38 in this jacket (UK size 10) and I needed the same size in pretty much every other jacket I tried on as well. I'd say they're a teensy bit small, as I'm usually a UK size 8 in tops and dresses, and sometimes even a UK sz.6. I do have broad shoulders, which makes sizing difficult for me, but considering how snugly this one fits in sz. EU38/UK10 I'd definitely say the sizing is little bit on the smaller side.
> 
> So to sum it all up; I'd go one size up if I were between sizes, so to speak, and for reference - I'm 176cm/5'9'' tall, weigh around 130lbs and my waist and chest measurements are 26in and 33.5in, so you'll have something to compare with.  Hope this helps, 'cause the jackets are TDF!!!
> 
> Oh, and by the by, you should check out Muuba's own sizing guide here: http://www.muubaa.co.uk/pages/cm/cm_popup.asp?sCCPage=sizing_popup  Has the exact measurements for each size.



Thank you, my dear! Good to know. I ordered a black Muubaa leather jacket last year and my regular size was snug, so I'm getting the picture that Muubaa runs perhaps a little small in general.  Anyway I've been searching for your jacket in that color -- looks like it might be hard to find in my size (UK8). Congrats on yours though!!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

KristyDarling said:


> Thank you, my dear! Good to know. I ordered a black Muubaa leather jacket last year and my regular size was snug, so I'm getting the picture that Muubaa runs perhaps a little small in general.  Anyway I've been searching for your jacket in that color -- looks like it might be hard to find in my size (UK8). Congrats on yours though!!



Aw, you're more than welcome, Kristy!  But yeah, it looks like it might be tough to find considering even Muubaa seem to be sold out in UK8. :/ And I was lucky to get mine, too, since I got it at a closed sample sale.

I also tried on these two, though, and they were both really similar to the Athena in style, although they're not the same colour. The colours on these two are REALLY nice IRL, though, so it's worth a try, and the Fortuna is even on sale right now.  Flax: http://www.muubaa.co.uk/p/ShopOnline_Jackets/M0184_AGRY.htm Fortuna: http://www.muubaa.co.uk/p/Sale Womens/M0165_DuGrey.htm


----------



## Straight-Laced

Rag & Bone plaid blazer  









and Mary Katrantzou silk jersey dress - a gift from Mr SL


----------



## foxycleopatra

After seeing Gia don on this gorgeous SHAKUHACHI lace maxi dress on the Bachelor Pad 2 (arrival episode), I had to have it!


----------



## KristyDarling

These printed jeggings by Rag & Bone/JEANS are louder than my usual aesthetic, but that's why I think they'll work well in my wardrobe. Everything I have is solid-color and neutral in tone. These jeans should provide a nice POP.


----------



## scaredycat

jen_sparro said:


> Thanks hunny  Their clothes this season are amazing, I'll be sure to post some pics, maybe we should do another 7 pieces challenge?


 
I haven't checked out CR since I moved to Canada, but this season does look pretty awesome. I'd love to do another 7 pieces, but work is getting to be quite hectic, and I have a lot of upcoming business trips too 
But you can start it up..I'm sure you'll get a lot of followers!


----------



## shamrock0421

Omigosh.  These are *awesome*!
SO much fun!!



KristyDarling said:


> These printed jeggings by Rag & Bone/JEANS are louder than my usual aesthetic, but that's why I think they'll work well in my wardrobe. Everything I have is solid-color and neutral in tone. These jeans should provide a nice POP.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

KristyDarling said:


> These printed jeggings by Rag & Bone/JEANS are louder than my usual aesthetic, but that's why I think they'll work well in my wardrobe. Everything I have is solid-color and neutral in tone. These jeans should provide a nice POP.
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/rgjea/rgjea4013724532/rgjea4013724532_p1_1-0_347x683.jpg



Okay, these are absolutely AMAZING, Kristy!  Pleasepleasepleeeeeease show us modelling shots when you get them?


----------



## platinum_girly

foxycleopatra said:


> After seeing Gia don on this gorgeous SHAKUHACHI lace maxi dress on the Bachelor Pad 2 (arrival episode), I had to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images.asos.com/inv/media/1/8/5/3/1523581/black/image1xxl.jpg
> 
> shop.amelieboutique.com/ekmps/shops/amelieboutique/images/bshakuhachiblackmaxidressmodel.jpg
> 
> cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0051/0742/products/black-tiered-maxi-dress-front.png?100482


 
LOVE this dress, gutted that after searching for it i can only find UK size 10 left


----------



## KristyDarling

shamrock0421 said:


> Omigosh.  These are *awesome*!
> SO much fun!!





PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Okay, these are absolutely AMAZING, Kristy!  Pleasepleasepleeeeeease show us modelling shots when you get them?



Thanks, girls!   I'm excited too. I'll post mod shots if I'm feeling brave.


----------



## znzngo

Hi everyone,
This is my first post here in the wardrobe thread!  I wanted to share my old navy haul today. It's been a long time since I visited old navy but was interested in the white breezy blouses and end up w/ a bunch of stuff 
First off is the white sheer breezy blouse and I paired it w/ the Rockstar Jeggings one in red and the other in black!
I love that jegging so much I went ahead and got it in 4 color. Red, Black, Gray and dark wash jeans!


----------



## znzngo

Got the drk navy blue breezy blouse and paired it w/ rockstar jeggings in gray!


----------



## chicjean

^ love this! i'm a serious rockstar fan. need to go pick up those red ones...


----------



## znzngo

Finally, I found this sheer cropped tops and got it in blue/black and gray then paired it w/ again rockstar jeggings in gray and drk wash!  Thanks every one for letting me share


----------



## znzngo

@ *chicjean*
I am so inlove w/ this jeggings...so comfy and fit me perfectly. I'm happy I found another fan of these Jeggings


----------



## bbeeccaa

does it count if I didn't purchase it? my mom gave me her vintage double stitched (double layer? not sure what the term is) Paul Smith shirt..I've loved it since I was 10!


----------



## vonnielicious

Got these suspender tights yesterday from ebay! 





Here I am wearing them~


----------



## Straight-Laced

cognac leather skirt 









chambray shirt from Etoile Isabel Marant


----------



## Straight-Laced

vonnielicious said:


> Got these suspender tights yesterday from ebay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am wearing them~




so cute on you!!
(I sometimes wear this style too, but safely hidden under my skirt    )


----------



## shamrock0421

I have been lusting after this and thought it was LONG GONE.  Logged on to the Outnet this morning and snagged the last one.  I'm giddy and doing the HAPPY DANCE!


----------



## findingcate

bbeeccaa said:


> does it count if I didn't purchase it? my mom gave me her vintage double stitched (double layer? not sure what the term is) Paul Smith shirt..I've loved it since I was 10!



Love it. How wonderful to have a mother with great classic taste!


----------



## c0uture

Ordered this Wildfox sweater.. Its sold out everywhere! I had to pre-order it


----------



## quynh_1206

Got this really cute open back yoga tank from Lululemon (white)





I was so ecstatic to find an ebayer that was selling this H&M heart blouse brand new since we do not have an H&M where I live yet.


----------



## c0uture

quynh_1206 said:


> I was so ecstatic to find an ebayer that was selling this H&M heart blouse brand new since we do not have an H&M where I live yet.



Love this!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## cbrooke

shamrock0421 said:


> I have been lusting after this and thought it was LONG GONE.  Logged on to the Outnet this morning and snagged the last one.  I'm giddy and doing the HAPPY DANCE!
> 
> View attachment 1496218


 
JEALOUS for sure!!!


----------



## flower71

shamrock0421 said:


> I have been lusting after this and thought it was LONG GONE.  Logged on to the Outnet this morning and snagged the last one.  I'm giddy and doing the HAPPY DANCE!
> 
> View attachment 1496218


I love it ! would love to do the Happy Dance with ya!


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> cognac leather skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chambray shirt from Etoile Isabel Marant


awesome taste straightlaced, I wanne be in your closet...I can see myself in those clothes...that leather skirt is a must have 70s, reminds me of my mum...


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> awesome taste straightlaced, I wanne be in your closet...I can see myself in those clothes...that leather skirt is a must have 70s, reminds me of my mum...




Thank you *flower*  - I really appreciate that coming from you!!
It's funny, lately I've been collecting a few things that could have come from my mother's wardrobe


----------



## fettfleck

My newest purchase is the Metro Paris scarf from Faliero Sarti.


----------



## fettfleck

platinum_girly said:


>



Woah, love this dress! What brand is it?


----------



## Love4MK

I don't have a picture, but I did purchase a cute new velour suit and a pair of yoga pants from Victoria's Secret Pink (I work there!  )


----------



## platinum_girly

fettfleck said:


> Woah, love this dress! What brand is it?


 
Miss selfridge, £22 on sale


----------



## initialed

fettfleck said:


> My newest purchase is the Metro Paris scarf from Faliero Sarti.



Fun scarf!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

c0uture said:


> Ordered this Wildfox sweater.. Its sold out everywhere! I had to pre-order it


I want that sweater!!


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

i just ordered two spirithoods

nasty rabbit which looks like this






and leopard






and these shoes which im in love with!


----------



## am2022

love love both of these and have a celine skirt that looks like it sans the pocket...

but the button down shirt!!!

you are a danger to my pocket Miss SL!!!





Straight-Laced said:


> cognac leather skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chambray shirt from Etoile Isabel Marant


----------



## KristyDarling

Alice + Olivia "Felicia" blouse, to wear for work. I'm kicking myself for not buying it right when Revolve had my size...I coulda used the 10% TULIP code. But this piece keeps selling out as soon as boutiques get it in stock. So when I saw it on Neiman's site tonight, I bit the bullet and grabbed it at full price from NM.com.


----------



## am2022

lovely kristydarling..

i have 3 items in my shopping bag at nm as well but procrastinating ...



KristyDarling said:


> Alice + Olivia "Felicia" blouse, to wear for work. I'm kicking myself for not buying it right when Revolve had my size...I coulda used the 10% TULIP code. But this piece keeps selling out as soon as boutiques get it in stock. So when I saw it on Neiman's site tonight, I bit the bullet and grabbed it at full price from NM.com.
> 
> 67.215.227.235/images/p/n/z/ALI-WS13_V1.jpg


----------



## annemerrick

fettfleck said:


> My newest purchase is the Metro Paris scarf from Faliero Sarti.


 
I LOVE this sooooo...much!  I am off to Google it!


----------



## fettfleck

Thank you! They also have NYC, Berlin, Tokyo and London.


----------



## Flip88

Straight-Laced said:


> cognac leather skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chambray shirt from Etoile Isabel Marant



What a gorgeous skirt!!


----------



## quynh_1206

KristyDarling said:


> Alice + Olivia "Felicia" blouse, to wear for work. I'm kicking myself for not buying it right when Revolve had my size...I coulda used the 10% TULIP code. But this piece keeps selling out as soon as boutiques get it in stock. So when I saw it on Neiman's site tonight, I bit the bullet and grabbed it at full price from NM.com.
> 
> 67.215.227.235/images/p/n/z/ALI-WS13_V1.jpg


 
I love this top!


----------



## quynh_1206

fettfleck said:


> My newest purchase is the Metro Paris scarf from Faliero Sarti.


 
This scarf is AMAZING!


----------



## Mia Bella

Girl by Band of Outsiders Althea skirt





Acne Open Back sweater





Elizabeth and James Oversized jersey tee





A.L.C. Monica Dress


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> These printed jeggings by Rag & Bone/JEANS are louder than my usual aesthetic, but that's why I think they'll work well in my wardrobe. Everything I have is solid-color and neutral in tone. These jeans should provide a nice POP.



i love those. where did you get them? i saw them on shopbop but my size is gone....


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Mia Bella said:


> Girl by Band of Outsiders Althea skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acne Open Back sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth and James Oversized jersey tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A.L.C. Monica Dress


 LOve all of your buys!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Just snagged this Helmut Lang tee from The Outnet for a steal of a price.  Can't WAIT to get it!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

i have been having way too much fun shopping!  i've been getting super deals lately (except my full price Missoni scarf and Juicy hoody)
1. D&G ocelot bustier dress $170
2. McQ lace dress $120
3. Ltd edition Anthropologie Missoni scarf
4. Love Quotes scarf $25
5. TORN brand eagle tank $5
6. Cynthia Vincent sweater (black) $40
7. LaRok sweater (no pic) $5
8. Juicy flouro yellow velour hoody.  My absolute favorite color.
And a few tank tops.  I have to stop shopping.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

And the scarves


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia Bella said:


> Girl by Band of Outsiders Althea skirt
> Acne Open Back sweater
> Elizabeth and James Oversized jersey tee
> A.L.C. Monica Dress



OMG Mia I can totally envision those pieces on your tall and willowy frame! They're gorgeous and will look so striking on you!


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> i love those. where did you get them? i saw them on shopbop but my size is gone....



I got them from Shopbop. They sold out of most sizes within the first day. Have you tried looking at the Rag & Bone web site?


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> lovely kristydarling..
> 
> i have 3 items in my shopping bag at nm as well but procrastinating ...



DO IT!!!! 



quynh_1206 said:


> I love this top!



Thanks my dear!  I can't wait to get it.


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> I got them from Shopbop. They sold out of most sizes within the first day. Have you tried looking at the Rag & Bone web site?



thanks kristy. yes...i saw them on r&b website and found my size. i am thinking either this one or the red w/ splashed paint pattern...mn....


----------



## tb-purselover

Hey Kristy!

You and I have similar tastes. I bought these too, on the same day even! I absolutely LOVE them.




KristyDarling said:


> These printed jeggings by Rag & Bone/JEANS are louder than my usual aesthetic, but that's why I think they'll work well in my wardrobe. Everything I have is solid-color and neutral in tone. These jeans should provide a nice POP.
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/rgjea/rgjea4013724532/rgjea4013724532_p1_1-0_347x683.jpg


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Hey Kristy!
> 
> You and I have similar tastes. I bought these too, on the same day even! I absolutely LOVE them.



 Great minds!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Hey Kristy!
> 
> You and I have similar tastes. I bought these too, on the same day even! I absolutely LOVE them.





KristyDarling said:


> Great minds!



hi tb, kristy and ladies...
i want to ask your opinions on the jeans...feather vs galaxy...can you share your thoughts on them?? i can't decide which one to go....


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> hi tb, kristy and ladies...
> i want to ask your opinions on the jeans...feather vs galaxy...can you share your thoughts on them?? i can't decide which one to go....



Oh gosh, you can't go wrong with either of them!  I've seen the burgundy ones in person and they are pretty rad -- they have a distinct '80s vibe which is rather fun and playful. The darker color is very slimming, I would think. The feather print is more artsy, a little more sophisticated, and easier to pair with more tops. It's just a matter of your personal preference!


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi June!

So I love both styles and was in the same boat as you. Which one to buy, it was hard for me too.

I chose the feather because I thought it was easier to style and more versatile. It is more neutral, so can go with more things. I also thought it can be worn easier across all seasons: Fall, Winter, Spring, Summer, by how you style it. It can be worn with white, oatmeal, black, grey, browns, and denim/chambray. I picture it with a white boyfriend blazer and white top or black tank. I can be worn with just a black tank too, or a oatmeal sweater and slouchy boots, chambray button down and brown mid calf lace-up boots and belt like on the Rag & Bone Blog, black blazer and loose tank, etc. You can even wear emerald green or khaki green with them, since there is a touch of green undertone in them.

The galaxy is on my wishlist. I am hoping it will still be around when they have the sales. I love it but I had a harder time picturing it with my wardrobe or how to style it. I also had a harder time seeing me wear it year around. But black, white, and grey will go. I can see it with a chunky sweater or even long button down shirt and cropped sweater with oxford booties. 

I don't think you can go wrong with either! I love them both. What do your instincts tell you? Your very first impression is usually right?





juneping said:


> hi tb, kristy and ladies...
> i want to ask your opinions on the jeans...feather vs galaxy...can you share your thoughts on them?? i can't decide which one to go....
> rag-bone.com/store/productimages/regular/2111_galaxy_l.jpgrag-bone.com/store/productimages/regular/2251_feather_l.jpg


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> Oh gosh, you can't go wrong with either of them!  I've seen the burgundy ones in person and they are pretty rad -- they have a distinct '80s vibe which is rather fun and playful. The darker color is very slimming, I would think. The feather print is more artsy, a little more sophisticated, and easier to pair with more tops. It's just a matter of your personal preference!





tb-purselover said:


> Hi June!
> 
> So I love both styles and was in the same boat as you. Which one to buy, it was hard for me too.
> 
> I chose the feather because I thought it was easier to style and more versatile. It is more neutral, so can go with more things. I also thought it can be worn easier across all seasons: Fall, Winter, Spring, Summer, by how you style it. It can be worn with white, oatmeal, black, grey, browns, and denim/chambray. I picture it with a white boyfriend blazer and white top or black tank. I can be worn with just a black tank too, or a oatmeal sweater and slouchy boots, chambray button down and brown mid calf lace-up boots and belt like on the Rag & Bone Blog, black blazer and loose tank, etc. You can even wear emerald green or khaki green with them, since there is a touch of green undertone in them.
> 
> The galaxy is on my wishlist. I am hoping it will still be around when they have the sales. I love it but I had a harder time picturing it with my wardrobe or how to style it. I also had a harder time seeing me wear it year around. But black, white, and grey will go. I can see it with a chunky sweater or even long button down shirt and cropped sweater with oxford booties.
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with either! I love them both. What do your instincts tell you? Your very first impression is usually right?



thanks ladies!! you both are very helpful....
my first instinct...i saw the feather first on shopbop but it's out of my size. so i kind of forgot it. then i went back to shopbop and browse again and saw the galaxy. the thing is i bought the zara waxed jeans in bordeaux so i felt they are kind of similar. but the feather...well i have the zara snake printed trouser but it's a little lose i don't know if i lost some weight (due to work stress) or they are stretched over the time i wore them. BUT i saw IM's fashion show a beige jeans with some prints will be coming out in a few months. i know me, if i have something similar i usually reach out to the one i really love....i don't really rotate similar items. that's why i am having a hard time. i think my brain tells me to wait. and like you...i had the galaxy on wish list so i might get them on sale to replace the zara waxed jeans which don't look like they are going to hold up for a long time.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

lilmountaingirl said:


> i have been having way too much fun shopping!  i've been getting super deals lately (except my full price Missoni scarf and Juicy hoody)
> 1. D&G ocelot bustier dress $170
> 2. McQ lace dress $120
> 3. Ltd edition Anthropologie Missoni scarf
> 4. Love Quotes scarf $25
> 5. TORN brand eagle tank $5
> 6. Cynthia Vincent sweater (black) $40
> 7. LaRok sweater (no pic) $5
> 8. Juicy flouro yellow velour hoody.  My absolute favorite color.
> And a few tank tops.  I have to stop shopping.



Where did you get the eagle tank? I love it!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

LoveMyMarc said:


> Where did you get the eagle tank? I love it!



Thank you!  I found it at TJ Maxx.  It isn't current season but i've seen it around here and there.  The brand is Torn by Ronny Kobo.


----------



## Mia Bella

A.L.C. Sheer Stripe Dress
The bottom is lined but the top is sheer burnout fabric. Love! I hope it fits nice because it's final sale. 

















luvsagreatdeal said:


> LOve all of your buys!



Thank you! 



KristyDarling said:


> OMG Mia I can totally envision those pieces on your tall and willowy frame! They're gorgeous and will look so striking on you!



Kristy, you're so sweet! I sure hope they all work out, I've only received the first 2 so far  and I'm hoping the others fit well. I'm on the fence with the first  skirt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking about posting mods to get some valuable opinions from you ladies. Too much $ to be unsure.


----------



## juneping

^^mia...pls do. i always love your mod pix!!


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> ^^mia...pls do. i always love your mod pix!!



June! Thank you. 

Here are a couple mods. I'm on the fence because I worry that the skirt makes me look wide on top of my being wide-hipped already. I don't want to buy anything that is unflattering. Then again it's a flowy skirt and I guess it's supposed to be full. Another thing is price, it was originally $648, marked down to $210 at revolve. I keep asking myself if it's worth the $210...however the more I look at it and touch it, I believe that it is...
Pros: it moves beautifully when I walk and the fabric and construction are superb (better be for that original price), which is nice. I love the pockets and the print is really sweet and mellow. 

Anyway, I would love some opinions! TIA ladies


----------



## juneping

mia - i think the skirt looks fantastic on you. the volume is just the way it supposed to be...i don't think it makes you look wide. i like women with a little hip, very feminine. it suits you well. 210 is worth the price if you love it.


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia -- I don't see any wide hips! It lays beautifully and has a nice flowy drape. It looks gorgeous on you! I could totally see it with a skinny white tank and some great chunky jewelry.   (and by the way, I'm with *juneping*, I always look forward to your mod pix because you make EVERYTHING look good!)


----------



## TanyFashionista

H & M tops











American Eagle Red Jeggings


----------



## Mia Bella

Hey there fab girls! Your opinions are so very appreciated. 



juneping said:


> mia - i think the skirt looks fantastic on you. the volume is just the way it supposed to be...i don't think it makes you look wide. i like women with a little hip, very feminine. it suits you well. 210 is worth the price if you love it.



Thank you sweet June! I've been playing dress up and trying a ton of different tops and combos with the skirt and I'm starting to really love it.  Luckily I live in a warmer climate so I can still wear this around even though it's Fall already.



KristyDarling said:


> Mia -- I don't see any wide hips! It lays beautifully and has a nice flowy drape. It looks gorgeous on you! I could totally see it with a skinny white tank and some great chunky jewelry.   (and by the way, I'm with *juneping*, I always look forward to your mod pix because you make EVERYTHING look good!)



You're so kind, thank you Kristy-doll.  I love your idea of the skinny white tank and chunky jewelry! What do you think about a pair of neutral ankle boots with this? I'm trying to find a way to work it into cooler weather when it hits.


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> Hey there fab girls! Your opinions are so very appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweet June! I've been playing dress up and trying a ton of different tops and combos with the skirt and I'm starting to really love it.  Luckily I live in a warmer climate so I can still wear this around even though it's Fall already.
> 
> 
> 
> You're so kind, thank you Kristy-doll.  I love your idea of the skinny white tank and chunky jewelry! What do you think about a pair of neutral ankle boots with this? I'm trying to find a way to work it into cooler weather when it hits.



tho you didn't ask me but i thought a neutral color tall boots would look fantastic. since the skirt is long...and i don't like cutting the skin portion w/ ankle boots...just my opinions.


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> tho you didn't ask me but i thought a neutral color tall boots would look fantastic. since the skirt is long...and i don't like cutting the skin portion w/ ankle boots...just my opinions.



I should have directed that to both of you! I really like your suggestion June. What do you think about the skirt with my warm taupe-y LD Tuttle Shaper boots?

Here are some past pics:


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> I should have directed that to both of you! I really like your suggestion June. What do you think about the skirt with my warm taupe-y LD Tuttle Shaper boots?
> 
> Here are some past pics:



i think it'd work. nice boots, i like the zipper on the outside...


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia Bella said:


> Hey there fab girls! Your opinions are so very appreciated.
> 
> You're so kind, thank you Kristy-doll.  I love your idea of the skinny white tank and chunky jewelry! What do you think about a pair of neutral ankle boots with this? I'm trying to find a way to work it into cooler weather when it hits.



Ankle booties with a thicker knit cardie would definitely transition the skirt into cooler weather! The skirt is so versatile, that's the beauty of it!


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> i think it'd work. nice boots, i like the zipper on the outside...



Thank you!



KristyDarling said:


> Ankle booties with a thicker knit cardie would definitely transition the skirt into cooler weather! The skirt is so versatile, that's the beauty of it!



 Oh man, I've been looking at boots for hours.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

lilmountaingirl said:


> Thank you!  I found it at TJ Maxx.  It isn't current season but i've seen it around here and there.  The brand is Torn by Ronny Kobo.



Thanks! I wish I could find it at my local TJ Maxx.


----------



## KristyDarling

Leopard ruffle blouse by Rebecca Taylor:






Melange loose knit sweater by Splendid:


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> Leopard ruffle blouse by Rebecca Taylor:
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/rebec/rebec4014011876/rebec4014011876_p1_1-0_347x683.jpg
> 
> Melange loose knit sweater by Splendid:
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/splen/splen4022312517/splen4022312517_p1_1-0_347x683.jpg



LOVE Splendid. Their tops are always so soft.


----------



## platinum_girly

So happy that i got this, and in the sale too


----------



## shamrock0421

It's back on Outnet.



flower71 said:


> I love it ! would love to do the Happy Dance with ya!


----------



## flutterby

shamrock0421 said:


> It's back on Outnet.



Thank you SO much for posting this!!!! was able to snag one


----------



## shamrock0421

Awesome!
I'm trying the dress version and another one of the silk dresses that was listed.
I hope you love your tank!
I wore mine last week and it was FABULOUS!



flutterby said:


> Thank you SO much for posting this!!!! was able to snag one


----------



## shamrock0421




----------



## cbrooke

what size did you ladies get the tank in please....I am dying for it but don't know if I should get a M or L???


----------



## juneping

shamrock0421 said:


> View attachment 1503738
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503739
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503740



oh sham, you've got so many goodies. mod pix pls....
those dresses are so gorgeous. is the light color one from hulmet lang..the same as the top you bought earlier??


----------



## shamrock0421

Hi Sweetie!
Yes - all of the dresses are Helmut and the one is identical to the tank.  I have a feeling I'm going to love it more as a tank than a dress - but I will give it a try!  


juneping said:


> oh sham, you've got so many goodies. mod pix pls....
> those dresses are so gorgeous. is the light color one from hulmet lang..the same as the top you bought earlier??


----------



## shamrock0421

I got the L.
I am always a bit bigger with sizing on top (which doesn't make so much sense to me - I don't have a super big chest or wide back/shoulders - oh well, it is what it is!).
Anyway - I probably could have gotten the medium - but I am fine with the Large size.
I can try to help you more - what size are you normally on top?  Chest size, etc?



cbrooke said:


> what size did you ladies get the tank in please....I am dying for it but don't know if I should get a M or L???


----------



## Eva1991

Bought this a couple of weeks ago from Massimo Dutti:


----------



## flutterby

cbrooke said:


> what size did you ladies get the tank in please....I am dying for it but don't know if I should get a M or L???



I got the XS, which is my normal size in things.


----------



## cbrooke

thanks for the sizing info


----------



## kiwishopper

Opps wrong thread :< sorry


----------



## vonnielicious

H&M Bow Blouse ($9.95) & H&M Fur Vest ($29.95) today 









(Sorry my pics are hy00ge!)


----------



## Sjensen

^^^ I have been loooking for this top (in any of the colors) for weeks too!! Sold out and such a great price, of course I cant find it! Looks cute on you!!


----------



## vonnielicious

Thanks Sjensen!! There's still lots of orange and flower pattern ones at the store in my area  Did you try the other bow blouse that's a different material (silkier?) but it's more expensive ($30ish?) I'm wearing it in my fur vest picture but didn't like it as much as the white one.


----------



## Stephanie***




----------



## LoveMyMarc

platinum_girly said:


> So happy that i got this, and in the sale too



I love that shirt. Where did you get it?


----------



## platinum_girly

LoveMyMarc said:


> I love that shirt. Where did you get it?


 
http://www.blacklabelboutique.com/rebel-yell-blondes-do-it-better-tee-2462


----------



## LoveMyMarc

platinum_girly said:


> http://www.blacklabelboutique.com/rebel-yell-blondes-do-it-better-tee-2462



Thanks!


----------



## platinum_girly

LoveMyMarc said:


> Thanks!


 
Forgot to mention, use code extra35 for an additional discount


----------



## jellybebe

I have been very bad this week.

Helmut Lang asymmetrical sweater:





Jeffrey Campbell flats:





Vince sweater:


----------



## Mia Bella

^love that Vince sweater 

Here are my newest buys:

Anna Molinari





Theyskens Theory skirt





Theyskens Theory skirt


----------



## chicjean

jellybebe said:


> I have been very bad this week.
> 
> Helmut Lang asymmetrical sweater:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Campbell flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince sweater:




Those flats are amazing!!!


----------



## TanyFashionista

Gwenevere 7 for all mankind leggins





Ralph lauren sunglasses


----------



## Spendaholic

My 2 new clothing purchases. 

Both purchases from Evans

Red and Blue Floral Print Short Sleeve Top With A Scoop Neck And Front Button Detail. 
On sale at £10.00 instead of £23.00





Stone Viscose Placket Top on sale at £20 instead of £29.50


----------



## jellybebe

chicjean said:


> Those flats are amazing!!!



Thanks! They are fantastic, comfy and even come with extra studs.


----------



## Mia Bella

Haute Hippie - Garden of Eden skirt


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Mia Bella said:


> Haute Hippie - Garden of Eden skirt



Gorgeous! I like her whole outfit.


----------



## Mia Bella

LoveMyMarc said:


> Gorgeous! I like her whole outfit.



Thanks and right?? The skirt alone is really pretty, but as a part of that entire outfit, I was sold!


----------



## nillacobain

Levi's 674 jeans, featured on Marie Claire.co.uk:

http://www.marieclaire.co.uk/fashion/botd/269819/levi-s-674-parallel-leg-jeans.html


----------



## jellybebe

Mia Bella said:


> Haute Hippie - Garden of Eden skirt



So cute! 

I saw this Equipment blouse in a magazine yesterday at the hairstylist's and looked for it everywhere online, to no avail. Today it popped up online and now it's going to be mine! So excited.


----------



## chicjean

Mia Bella said:


> Haute Hippie - Garden of Eden skirt



You always have the best buys Mia!!! Haute Hippie makes some of my favorite skirts!


----------



## green.bee

jellybebe said:


> So cute!
> 
> I saw this Equipment blouse in a magazine yesterday at the hairstylist's and looked for it everywhere online, to no avail. Today it popped up online and now it's going to be mine! So excited.



wow
this shirt is amazing.


----------



## shamrock0421

LOVE this!
It's going to look amazing on you!



Mia Bella said:


> Haute Hippie - Garden of Eden skirt


----------



## shamrock0421

Awesome blouse!
SO much fun.
Congrats on finding it!
Please post mod shots when it arrives!!!  


jellybebe said:


> So cute!
> 
> I saw this Equipment blouse in a magazine yesterday at the hairstylist's and looked for it everywhere online, to no avail. Today it popped up online and now it's going to be mine! So excited.


----------



## am2022

MIa!!! you will rock these for sure...

Do comment on theyksen's theory clothing/ quality/ sizing... i have been eyeing a lot of their clothes lately!!



Mia Bella said:


> ^love that Vince sweater
> 
> Here are my newest buys:
> 
> Anna Molinari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theyskens Theory skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theyskens Theory skirt


----------



## am2022

Jellyb.... these are all so awesome...
can't wait for mod pics!!! love vince, love helmut...
don't own any jeffrey campbells yet...  let us know how you like these flats!



jellybebe said:


> I have been very bad this week.
> 
> Helmut Lang asymmetrical sweater:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Campbell flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince sweater:


----------



## Mia Bella

jellybebe said:


> So cute!
> 
> I saw this Equipment blouse in a magazine yesterday at the hairstylist's and looked for it everywhere online, to no avail. Today it popped up online and now it's going to be mine! So excited.



I *love* this top! So glad you were able to find it for yourself...funny how fate works. 



chicjean said:


> You always have the best buys Mia!!! Haute Hippie makes some of my favorite skirts!



Thank you cj! You and I have such similar tastes, we could share clothes.  Ive been obsessed with this one: http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...rts&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-mBS8FHg8D_MZzxas2a6nSg It's killer!



shamrock0421 said:


> LOVE this!
> It's going to look amazing on you!



Thank you shamrock! Fingers crossed that it fits!



amacasa said:


> MIa!!! you will rock these for sure...
> 
> Do comment on theyksen's theory clothing/ quality/ sizing... i have been eyeing a lot of their clothes lately!!



I'll definitely keep you posted, ama!


----------



## chicjean

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you cj! You and I have such similar tastes, we could share clothes.  Ive been obsessed with this one: http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...rts&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-mBS8FHg8D_MZzxas2a6nSg It's killer!




We definitely have similar taste!! I've been obsessing over that skirt, but I"m waiting for it to go on sale since I just splurged on these.


----------



## Mia Bella

chicjean said:


> We definitely have similar taste!! I've been obsessing over that skirt, but I"m waiting for it to go on sale since I just splurged on these.



Those are awesome and you look absolutely smashing in them. Love your shoes too!


----------



## jellybebe

chicjean said:


> We definitely have similar taste!! I've been obsessing over that skirt, but I"m waiting for it to go on sale since I just splurged on these.



Wow! They look great on you!


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Jellyb.... these are all so awesome...
> can't wait for mod pics!!! love vince, love helmut...
> don't own any jeffrey campbells yet...  let us know how you like these flats!



Thank you! The flats are actually really comfy and really bling IRL.


----------



## jellybebe

shamrock0421 said:


> Awesome blouse!
> SO much fun.
> Congrats on finding it!
> Please post mod shots when it arrives!!!



Thanks! Maybe I will pair it with something IM...


----------



## chicjean

Mia Bella said:


> Those are awesome and you look absolutely smashing in them. Love your shoes too!





jellybebe said:


> Wow! They look great on you!



Thank you both!! 

And yes, Mia, we should totally share closets


----------



## Mia Bella

Alexander Wang Drapey Sleevless Tunic


----------



## flower71

^^ôoh, I want! lovely mia as usual


----------



## c0uture

Free People Spending Time Sweater


----------



## shamrock0421

This is so pretty and looks super soft and amazing!



c0uture said:


> Free People Spending Time Sweater


----------



## shamrock0421

Equipment blouse


----------



## c0uture

shamrock0421 said:


> This is so pretty and looks super soft and amazing!



Thanks!! The Equipment blouse you posted is cute.


----------



## juneping

c0uture said:


> Free People Spending Time Sweater







gosh..this is NOT a good pic of her....looked so big and old...


----------



## Mia Bella

I received some of my goodies today and had to share the love for my Anna Molinari skirt.  Put it on right out of the box, so it's a little wrinkly.










Close-up shot for detail. Such a sucker for skirts and dresses with pockets!








amacasa said:


> Do comment on theyksen's theory clothing/ quality/ sizing... i have been eyeing a lot of their clothes lately!!



My Theysken's Theory skirts came in this shipment and I wasn't too happy with the fabric. It was a little stiff and the front pleats were all smashed and distorted so the skirt looked really poofy on. I put the Anna Molinari skirt on first (which is silk-blend and made really well) and that made up my mind about sending the Theory skirts back. As for fit, the sizing runs big. I bought 2s and they fit well, when normally I'd buy a 4 (which was OOS).



shamrock0421 said:


> Equipment blouse
> 
> View attachment 1508744



Love this!


----------



## jellybebe

Mia Bella said:


> I received some of my goodies today and had to share the love for my Anna Molinari skirt.  Put it on right out of the box, so it's a little wrinkly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up shot for detail. Such a sucker for skirts and dresses with pockets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Theysken's Theory skirts came in this shipment and I wasn't too happy with the fabric. It was a little stiff and the front pleats were all smashed and distorted so the skirt looked really poofy on. I put the Anna Molinari skirt on first (which is silk-blend and made really well) and that made up my mind about sending the Theory skirts back. As for fit, the sizing runs big. I bought 2s and they fit well, when normally I'd buy a 4 (which was OOS).
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!



You look amazing as usual! 

Ugh I am incorrigible. I doubt that I need 2 Helmut Lang asymmetrical sweaters but I couldn't resist the Shopbop 20% off code. I guess I will see which one I prefer and whether they are different enough to justify keeping both.


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> I received some of my goodies today and had to share the love for my Anna Molinari skirt.  Put it on right out of the box, so it's a little wrinkly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up shot for detail. Such a sucker for skirts and dresses with pockets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Theysken's Theory skirts came in this shipment and I wasn't too happy with the fabric. It was a little stiff and the front pleats were all smashed and distorted so the skirt looked really poofy on. I put the Anna Molinari skirt on first (which is silk-blend and made really well) and that made up my mind about sending the Theory skirts back. As for fit, the sizing runs big. I bought 2s and they fit well, when normally I'd buy a 4 (which was OOS).
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!



love it on you!!
may be you should start your own thread about outfits you wear everyday....i'll come visit all the time


----------



## shamrock0421

I have yet to see anything that doesn't look perfect on you, and this skirt is no exception.
It looks fab!!!



Mia Bella said:


> I received some of my goodies today and had to share the love for my Anna Molinari skirt.  Put it on right out of the box, so it's a little wrinkly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up shot for detail. Such a sucker for skirts and dresses with pockets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Theysken's Theory skirts came in this shipment and I wasn't too happy with the fabric. It was a little stiff and the front pleats were all smashed and distorted so the skirt looked really poofy on. I put the Anna Molinari skirt on first (which is silk-blend and made really well) and that made up my mind about sending the Theory skirts back. As for fit, the sizing runs big. I bought 2s and they fit well, when normally I'd buy a 4 (which was OOS).
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!


----------



## shamrock0421

So pretty!


jellybebe said:


> You look amazing as usual!
> 
> Ugh I am incorrigible. I doubt that I need 2 Helmut Lang asymmetrical sweaters but I couldn't resist the Shopbop 20% off code. I guess I will see which one I prefer and whether they are different enough to justify keeping both.


----------



## c0uture

juneping said:


> gosh..this is NOT a good pic of her....looked so big and old...



It's pretty recent, I think it's from last month or early Oct


----------



## shamrock0421

She's pregnant.



juneping said:


> gosh..this is NOT a good pic of her....looked so big and old...


----------



## quynh_1206

shamrock0421 said:


> Equipment blouse
> 
> View attachment 1508744


 
This blouse is gorgeous. Great buy!


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you so much.
I'm really excited to get it.



quynh_1206 said:


> This blouse is gorgeous. Great buy!


----------



## Mia Bella

jellybebe said:


> You look amazing as usual!
> 
> Ugh I am incorrigible. I doubt that I need 2 Helmut Lang asymmetrical sweaters but I couldn't resist the Shopbop 20% off code. I guess I will see which one I prefer and whether they are different enough to justify keeping both.



I want! So you got this same sweater in 2 different colors? This is a piece that you'll always be able to wear and in so many ways. I would have done the exact same thing.  Feel free to post mods when your goodies arrive. 



juneping said:


> love it on you!!
> may be you should start your own thread about outfits you wear everyday....i'll come visit all the time



June, you're much too kind!  I'm not sure I could start a thread on my own because I like sharing space with you fab ladies. 



shamrock0421 said:


> I have yet to see anything that doesn't look perfect on you, and this skirt is no exception.
> It looks fab!!!



Thank you shamrock! Promise you'll post some mods of that Equipment blouse. I love it!


----------



## jellybebe

Mia Bella said:


> I want! So you got this same sweater in 2 different colors? This is a piece that you'll always be able to wear and in so many ways. I would have done the exact same thing.  Feel free to post mods when your goodies arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> June, you're much too kind!  I'm not sure I could start a thread on my own because I like sharing space with you fab ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you shamrock! Promise you'll post some mods of that Equipment blouse. I love it!



Aw thanks for the encouragement. They're actually not exactly the same, one is made of 100% silk and the other is a wool mixture, but they have the same silhouette. I'm sure you would look amazing in a sweater like this, just in case you need some enabling.


----------



## Cait

Camel-coloured Miss Sixty winter coat.


----------



## chicjean

Mia Bella said:


> I received some of my goodies today and had to share the love for my Anna Molinari skirt.  Put it on right out of the box, so it's a little wrinkly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up shot for detail. Such a sucker for skirts and dresses with pockets!




LOVE this!!! 



jellybebe said:


> You look amazing as usual!
> 
> Ugh I am incorrigible. I doubt that I need 2 Helmut Lang asymmetrical sweaters but I couldn't resist the Shopbop 20% off code. I guess I will see which one I prefer and whether they are different enough to justify keeping both.



I definitely would have done the same thing, but I'm trying to be good after my Isabel Marant splurge. Definitely post mods when you get them!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

Like I always say - if it arrives and looks cute and is a keeper, I will post pictures.  If it arrives and I look like a jackass wearing it - no pictures.  
The 3 Helmut Lang dresses I just tried were not so super flattering/fabulous (on me).   (I only 'liked' one - did not 'love' - so it went back!)  

Promise I will find you if I post pix.  Have a happy weekend!



Mia Bella said:


> Thank you shamrock! Promise you'll post some mods of that Equipment blouse. I love it!


----------



## AndagainSalvage

Today, I found a Herve Leger new with tags @ the thrift shop for $9.99! Gah I love NY  

(unfortunately it's a size small...and I'm....not)


----------



## c0uture

andagainsalvage said:


> today, i found a herve leger new with tags @ the thrift shop for $9.99! Gah i love ny
> 
> (unfortunately it's a size small...and i'm....not)



omg!!!


----------



## c0uture

Stocking up on a few things in case I get invited to holiday parties lol


----------



## lightdays

Marc by Marc Jacobs:










See by Chloe:





Burberry Brit:









In white and black (not shown).

Tommy Hilfiger:





7 For All Mankind:





Not pictured: Prada Sport Coral Pink tank top.

I bought a lot, yes, but I only buy clothes about once or twice a year. All of these were on sale with the exception of the jeans and the Tommy sweater.


----------



## heidifarris23

A Zara brown leather Jacket and a Zara man's Shirt.


----------



## jellybebe

Got my striped Vince sweater today but unfortunately the neckline didn't work for me.  It's going back even though I paid $100 in customs fees.


----------



## bnjj

jellybebe said:


> Got my striped Vince sweater today but unfortunately the neckline didn't work for me. It's going back even though I paid $100 in customs fees.



You can advise Canada Customs that the item has been returned and they will refund the duty you paid.


----------



## jellybebe

bnjj said:


> You can advise Canada Customs that the item has been returned and they will refund the duty you paid.



Oh, thanks for the tip! I guess I should have looked at the other side of the customs forms, ha ha. Will do that.


----------



## BasketballCourt

Just ordered this dress and I hope it fits/looks okay! I'm a sucker for polka dots and cute collars.


----------



## Cait

Paprika-ish cardigan from Topman for The Boy
Black Divided @ H&M tee-shirt with a big, tulle bow on the bust for myself


----------



## KristyDarling

Helmut Lang rolled sleeve blazer:


----------



## c0uture

KristyDarling said:


> Helmut Lang rolled sleeve blazer:
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/hlang/hlang4013012867/hlang4013012867_p1_1-0_347x683.jpg



Love this!


----------



## foxycleopatra

3 of my now-favorite dresses from STYLESTALKER:


----------



## KristyDarling

c0uture said:


> Love this!



Thanks! I splurged for next day shipping and it's arriving tomorrow!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

I bought two cardigans - one from Juicy Couture and one from Tibi


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Helmut Lang rolled sleeve blazer:


DARLING K, you're on aroll. I absolutely love this blazer... H Lang is one of my best effortless chic designers too


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> DARLING K, you're on aroll. I absolutely love this blazer... H Lang is one of my best effortless chic designers too



I'm on such a roll, I'm scaring myself! LOL. I got this blazer to replace my sadly worn out Elizabeth-and-James blazer which is starting to look worn and straggly. I looooove Helmut Lang and his minimalist look!


----------



## chicjean

Since the Isabel Marant Manly boots are sadly out of my budget, I just splurged on these Diane Von Furstenberg Penn Boots


----------



## KristyDarling

chicjean said:


> Since the Isabel Marant Manly boots are sadly out of my budget, I just splurged on these Diane Von Furstenberg Penn Boots



OMG I've seen those boots and agree they are the perfect doppelganger for the Manlys!!! I actually prefer the fringe in the back -- a more toned down but still fun and fringey look!


----------



## chicjean

KristyDarling said:


> OMG I've seen those boots and agree they are the perfect doppelganger for the Manlys!!! I actually prefer the fringe in the back -- a more toned down but still fun and fringey look!



I totally agree, I like the fringe in the back, too. They're not a wedge like the Manly's,but they're still quite comfortable!


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> I totally agree, I like the fringe in the back, too. They're not a wedge like the Manly's,but they're still quite comfortable!


I really like them, I think i prefer the fringes in the back...congrats


----------



## chicjean

flower71 said:


> I really like them, I think i prefer the fringes in the back...congrats



Thanks!


----------



## starrynite_87

I'm planning on wearing this BB Dakota fur vest to the Jay-Z & Kanye West concert Thursday...

http://resources.shopstyle.com/sim/...e-clothing-fur-coats-janika-faux-fur-vest.jpg


----------



## angelastoel

my new 3.1 Philip Lim just came in!


----------



## chicjean

Love that Phillip Lim!!!


----------



## c0uture

starrynite_87 said:


> I'm planning on wearing this BB Dakota fur vest to the Jay-Z & Kanye West concert Thursday...
> 
> http://resources.shopstyle.com/sim/...e-clothing-fur-coats-janika-faux-fur-vest.jpg



Cute! I'm going on the 7th.. Can't wait!


----------



## shamrock0421

Stunning!



angelastoel said:


> my new 3.1 philip lim just came in!


----------



## shamrock0421

7FAMK Crystal jeans and a BCBG MA Silk Blouse (even though it's not clothes, I'm throwing in the fun studded booties I got too!)


----------



## jmcadon

Halston Heritage sweater cape.


----------



## starrynite_87

Shiny leggings from American Apparel and Pleione blouse in white from Nordstroms


----------



## Mia Bella

Patterson J Kincaid top









Enza Costa top





A.L.C. Karate pant


----------



## chicjean

Does that Enzo Costa top have thumb holes?! So cool!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Vena Cava dress w/ necklace


----------



## Mia Bella

chicjean said:


> Does that Enzo Costa top have thumb holes?! So cool!!!



It does!!!  That's the the main reason I bought the top. It's a small detail but so cool looking. 

The white is on sale  http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=ENZA-WS105&c=


----------



## chicjean

Mia Bella said:


> It does!!!  That's the the main reason I bought the top. It's a small detail but so cool looking.
> 
> The white is on sale  http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=ENZA-WS105&c=



I love it! I may need to pick one up, but I'm trying to be good... :devil:


----------



## chicjean

OK... couldn't help myself. Definitely picked up that top, *Mia Bella*. 

I also snagged the same Alexander Wang dress in two colors, hopefully they're not toooo tight and I end up preferring one over the other... October was a bad month for my wallet!


----------



## KristyDarling

*Mia *-- you'll look amazing in all of those pieces! I love Enza Costa too - I have a couple of her U-neck sweaters and the thumbholes are a lot of fun!

*Angelastoel* -- stunning!

Well, sadly I'm sending back the Helmut Lang blazer, but I just ordered this cutie by ADAM. I have been searching for a cropped white tux blazer for a couple of years now. I hope this one fits!


----------



## chicjean

*KristyDarling*, love that!!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

chicjean said:


> OK... couldn't help myself. Definitely picked up that top, *Mia Bella*.
> 
> I also snagged the same Alexander Wang dress in two colors, hopefully they're not toooo tight and I end up preferring one over the other... October was a bad month for my wallet!



You can't go wrong with an A Wang dress! Those are hot!!


----------



## Mia Bella

chicjean said:


> OK... couldn't help myself. Definitely picked up that top, *Mia Bella*.
> 
> I also snagged the same Alexander Wang dress in two colors, hopefully they're not toooo tight and I end up preferring one over the other... October was a bad month for my wallet!



I *love* your goodies and looove AW! They'll look great with tights and booties. 

Ooh, I'm sorry for being such an enabler! I hope we love the top! It'll be the perfect piece for layering. 



KristyDarling said:


> *Mia *-- you'll look amazing in all of those pieces! I love Enza Costa too - I have a couple of her U-neck sweaters and the thumbholes are a lot of fun!
> 
> *Angelastoel* -- stunning!
> 
> Well, sadly I'm sending back the Helmut Lang blazer, but I just ordered this cutie by ADAM. I have been searching for a cropped white tux blazer for a couple of years now. I hope this one fits!
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/adame/adame4007210343/adame4007210343_p5_1-0_347x683.jpg



That jacket is amazing!!!! Fingers crossed that it's what you've been waiting for and more. Man...I'm feeling blazers and jackets right now. It's such a pretty, feminine design.


----------



## chicjean

Haha, don't apologize! I'm excited to get it, too


----------



## Mia Bella

One more...

A.L.C. dress


----------



## lilmountaingirl

D&G satin blazer for my holiday events.  I hope it comes the color pictured.  It might be emerald green IRL...


----------



## sooz19

DVF Simca high waist trouser...wearing them tomorrow
http://www.shopbop.com/actions/productZoomPageAction.action?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524441891033&color=12867&viewIndex=0


----------



## purse-nality

chicjean said:


> Since the Isabel Marant Manly boots are sadly out of my budget, I just splurged on these Diane Von Furstenberg Penn Boots



luv this!!! do they run TTS?


----------



## purse-nality

my 1st pair of premium denim, J Brand Bette...








on sale! w/ a further 15-off!


----------



## soleilbrun

AndagainSalvage said:


> Today, I found a Herve Leger new with tags @ the thrift shop for $9.99! Gah I love NY
> 
> (unfortunately it's a size small...and I'm....not)


 I'm so wishing I was you!


----------



## chicjean

purse-nality said:


> luv this!!! do they run TTS?



I'd say yes. I'm normally a 7.5, but always order boots in an 8 to wear with thick socks. These are perfect with a big, cozy pair of socks!


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## lightdays

angelastoel said:


> my new 3.1 Philip Lim just came in!



Omg, you look PERFECT in that outfit. You actually do look like a celebrity.


----------



## shamrock0421

Love both of these!



chicjean said:


> I also snagged the same Alexander Wang dress in two colors, hopefully they're not toooo tight and I end up preferring one over the other... October was a bad month for my wallet!


 
You are always posting things that I just adore.  But I keep stalking for modeling shots from you and never find any!!!    Hope you love this when you get it!!!!



KristyDarling said:


> Well, sadly I'm sending back the Helmut Lang blazer, but I just ordered this cutie by ADAM. I have been searching for a cropped white tux blazer for a couple of years now. I hope this one fits!


----------



## shamrock0421

I'm trying a few of the Hale Bob pieces from the recent RueLaLa sale.  Maybe some will work for my trip to Mexico for Thanksgiving?


----------



## purse-nality

chicjean said:


> I'd say yes. I'm normally a 7.5, but always order boots in an 8 to wear with thick socks. These are perfect with a big, cozy pair of socks!



thanks! i wear the same size. how's calf fit between sizes? i usually get boots in my true size bec sizing up tend to have wider shafts (baggy look). although this style does look better slouched. so i guess the diff wouldn't matter much.


----------



## Cait

This dress from Topshop/thebay, for Rolling Stones night. Took advantage of the F&F sale: 

http://www.thebay.com/eng/womens-Twist_Cut_Out_Bodycon_Dress-thebay/228831


----------



## chicjean

purse-nality said:


> thanks! i wear the same size. how's calf fit between sizes? i usually get boots in my true size bec sizing up tend to have wider shafts (baggy look). although this style does look better slouched. so i guess the diff wouldn't matter much.



I have INSANELY skinny calves, so everything is baggy on me- that's kind of the look of the boot though. I'd say it's about average, and they do slouch a bit.


----------



## FashionGal18

shamrock0421 said:


> I'm trying a few of the Hale Bob pieces from the recent RueLaLa sale.  Maybe some will work for my trip to Mexico for Thanksgiving?
> 
> View attachment 1518782
> 
> 
> View attachment 1518783
> 
> 
> View attachment 1518784
> 
> 
> View attachment 1518785


 Love the colors they're really cute items


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you.  I'm looking forward to getting them.



FashionGal18 said:


> Love the colors they're really cute items


----------



## KristyDarling

shamrock0421 said:


> You are always posting things that I just adore.  But I keep stalking for modeling shots from you and never find any!!!    Hope you love this when you get it!!!!



Awww, thanks!  The Adam cropped tux turned out to be made of thinner material than I was expecting, but it was cute and fit well so I'm keeping it.   And to your point about posting mod shots -- maybe it'll be my New Year's resolution! 

I've just ordered a couple of casual basics from Shopbop. Lately I've been a little too spendy on dressier "fashiony" clothes that I can't wear as often due to my hectic working mom lifestyle where 99% of my day is spent either working or dashing to my kids' sport practices, so I'm trying to re-direct my spending toward more casual (yet still stylish!) basic pieces that I will get a lot more wear out of.  

This is a hooded cardie by Helmut Lang:





And here's the Oakley cardigan by Rag & Bone/Jean. It doesn't look like much in the photos, but IRL it is super cozy, and slouchy in that Rag & Bone way!


----------



## quynh_1206

Just ordered this Yumi Kim Eden
 dress for an upcoming wedding.


----------



## KristyDarling

quynh_1206 said:


> Just ordered this Yumi Kim Eden
> dress for an upcoming wedding.



I love it!! The cut, the fabric, and the color is TDF!


----------



## chicjean

KristyDarling said:


> Awww, thanks!  The Adam cropped tux turned out to be made of thinner material than I was expecting, but it was cute and fit well so I'm keeping it.   And to your point about posting mod shots -- maybe it'll be my New Year's resolution!
> 
> I've just ordered a couple of casual basics from Shopbop. Lately I've been a little too spendy on dressier "fashiony" clothes that I can't wear as often due to my hectic working mom lifestyle where 99% of my day is spent either working or dashing to my kids' sport practices, so I'm trying to re-direct my spending toward more casual (yet still stylish!) basic pieces that I will get a lot more wear out of.
> 
> This is a hooded cardie by Helmut Lang:
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/hlang/hlang4012612867/hlang4012612867_p1_1-0_347x683.jpg
> 
> And here's the Oakley cardigan by Rag & Bone/Jean. It doesn't look like much in the photos, but IRL it is super cozy, and slouchy in that Rag & Bone way!
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/rgjea/rgjea4009213149/rgjea4009213149_p1_1-1_347x683.jpg



Love both of these!! I'm not a busy mom, but I'm all about casual, well made basics!


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> Awww, thanks!  The Adam cropped tux turned out to be made of thinner material than I was expecting, but it was cute and fit well so I'm keeping it.   And to your point about posting mod shots -- maybe it'll be my New Year's resolution!
> 
> I've just ordered a couple of casual basics from Shopbop. Lately I've been a little too spendy on dressier "fashiony" clothes that I can't wear as often due to my hectic working mom lifestyle where 99% of my day is spent either working or dashing to my kids' sport practices, so I'm trying to re-direct my spending toward more casual (yet still stylish!) basic pieces that I will get a lot more wear out of.
> 
> This is a hooded cardie by Helmut Lang:
> 
> And here's the Oakley cardigan by Rag & Bone/Jean. It doesn't look like much in the photos, but IRL it is super cozy, and slouchy in that Rag & Bone way!



Love as usual! Great choices.


----------



## KristyDarling

chicjean said:


> Love both of these!! I'm not a busy mom, but I'm all about casual, well made basics!





jellybebe said:


> Love as usual! Great choices.



Thanks, gals!


----------



## persunshop

i bought thin hoodies and a beautiful cotton cardigan!


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> Awww, thanks!  The Adam cropped tux turned out to be made of thinner material than I was expecting, but it was cute and fit well so I'm keeping it.   And to your point about posting mod shots -- maybe it'll be my New Year's resolution!
> 
> I've just ordered a couple of casual basics from Shopbop. Lately I've been a little too spendy on dressier "fashiony" clothes that I can't wear as often due to my hectic working mom lifestyle where 99% of my day is spent either working or dashing to my kids' sport practices, so I'm trying to re-direct my spending toward more casual (yet still stylish!) basic pieces that I will get a lot more wear out of.
> 
> This is a hooded cardie by Helmut Lang:
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/hlang/hlang4012612867/hlang4012612867_p1_1-0_347x683.jpg
> 
> And here's the Oakley cardigan by Rag & Bone/Jean. It doesn't look like much in the photos, but IRL it is super cozy, and slouchy in that Rag & Bone way!
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/rgjea/rgjea4009213149/rgjea4009213149_p1_1-1_347x683.jpg



LOVE!!! And I think that would be a fun New Years resolution!  Man, I really like the outfits Shopbop put together with the pieces too. Those burgundy leather leggings are


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia Bella said:


> LOVE!!! And I think that would be a fun New Years resolution!  Man, I really like the outfits Shopbop put together with the pieces too. Those burgundy leather leggings are



Thanks Mia! I'm keeping the Rag & Bone cardie but sending back the HL sweater, sadly. The HL is asymmetrical, which is cool in principle, but in reality it's uncomfortable because the right side keeps slipping off my shoulder due to the extra length/weight. I was very bummed, so I consoled myself with this cutie by Rory Beca - the Belili Jacket. It meets my new criteria of "casual, wearable, stylish" and should arrive next Monday. By the way, how ADORABLE is this model?? She is my new favorite Shopbop girl!


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> Thanks Mia! I'm keeping the Rag & Bone cardie but sending back the HL sweater, sadly. The HL is asymmetrical, which is cool in principle, but in reality it's uncomfortable because the right side keeps slipping off my shoulder due to the extra length/weight. I was very bummed, so I consoled myself with this cutie by Rory Beca - the Belili Jacket. It meets my new criteria of "casual, wearable, stylish" and should arrive next Monday. By the way, how ADORABLE is this model?? She is my new favorite Shopbop girl!
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/roryb/roryb4005810935/roryb4005810935_p1_1-0_347x683.jpg



That jacket is so pretty and yes, I love her! She's totally adorable and her face is flawless, just like a doll.


----------



## tiffkatt

Rebecca Taylor dress


----------



## quynh_1206

KristyDarling said:


> Thanks Mia! I'm keeping the Rag & Bone cardie but sending back the HL sweater, sadly. The HL is asymmetrical, which is cool in principle, but in reality it's uncomfortable because the right side keeps slipping off my shoulder due to the extra length/weight. I was very bummed, so I consoled myself with this cutie by Rory Beca - the Belili Jacket. It meets my new criteria of "casual, wearable, stylish" and should arrive next Monday. By the way, how ADORABLE is this model?? She is my new favorite Shopbop girl!
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/roryb/roryb4005810935/roryb4005810935_p1_1-0_347x683.jpg


 
Great buy! Like you, I'm also going for more long lasting pieces instead of trendy pieces that I will only wear 2 or 3 times.


----------



## quynh_1206

tiffkatt said:


> Rebecca Taylor dress


 
Beautiful dress! I love Rebecca Taylor's print.


----------



## starrynite_87

Just ordered this Halston Heritage dress from Ruelala for $89.00


----------



## Mia Bella

Helmut Lang coat


----------



## numb

Mia Bella said:


> It does!!!  That's the the main reason I bought the top. It's a small detail but so cool looking.
> 
> The white is on sale  http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=ENZA-WS105&c=



bought both white & the black ones! and free shipping to UK!


----------



## Kirali

I made good use of my nap discount.


----------



## chicjean

Kirali said:


> I made good use of my nap discount.



 Love all of these! So jealous you got one of those magical emails!!


----------



## tricia

starrynite_87 said:


> Just ordered this Halston Heritage dress from Ruelala for $89.00



Love this! I am looking for a cocktail dress too...this one looks great, and is a great deal!


----------



## shamrock0421

Ohhhh....gorgy!
Mod shots of this one, please.
I know it's going to look amazing on you!



Mia Bella said:


> Helmut Lang coat


----------



## KristyDarling

So the Milly rosette jacket above didn't work out. The rosettes added bulk and made me look like a muppet.  My latest purchases are both from Milly:

This jacket:





And this skirt. I've always wanted a feather skirt....I'm in my late 30s and I figure my window for wearing foofy things like this is closing fast!


----------



## chloe_chanel

KristyDarling said:


> So the Milly rosette jacket above didn't work out. The rosettes added bulk and made me look like a muppet.  My latest purchases are both from Milly:
> 
> This jacket:
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/175903/175903_in_dl.jpg
> 
> And this skirt. I've always wanted a feather skirt....I'm in my late 30s and I figure my window for wearing foofy things like this is closing fast!
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/175901/175901_ou_dl.jpg



Cute! I love both


----------



## quynh_1206

KristyDarling said:


> So the Milly rosette jacket above didn't work out. The rosettes added bulk and made me look like a muppet.  My latest purchases are both from Milly:
> 
> This jacket:
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/175903/175903_in_dl.jpg
> 
> And this skirt. I've always wanted a feather skirt....I'm in my late 30s and I figure my window for wearing foofy things like this is closing fast!
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/175901/175901_ou_dl.jpg


 
You, my friend, have impeccable taste!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Some new goodies to share:

Acne Twist sweater w/ So Low leggings & Pour La Victoire Bardot boot


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> Some new goodies to share:
> 
> Acne Twist sweater w/ So Low leggings & Pour La Victoire Bardot boot



did you have anything (like a cami) underneath?? you look nice as usual..


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> did you have anything (like a cami) underneath?? you look nice as usual..



Hi June, thank you! No cami underneath. I have a backless bra from VS that I plan to wear with it. It's such a fun sweater!


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia Bella said:


> Some new goodies to share:
> 
> Acne Twist sweater w/ So Low leggings & Pour La Victoire Bardot boot



HOTNESS as usual!!! I love the slouch of the sweater on you!


----------



## KristyDarling

chloe_chanel said:


> Cute! I love both



Thanks, my dear! 



quynh_1206 said:


> You, my friend, have impeccable taste!!!



You are too kind, thank you!!


----------



## FashionGal18

KristyDarling said:


> So the Milly rosette jacket above didn't work out. The rosettes added bulk and made me look like a muppet.  My latest purchases are both from Milly:
> 
> This jacket:
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/175903/175903_in_dl.jpg
> 
> And this skirt. I've always wanted a feather skirt....I'm in my late 30s and I figure my window for wearing foofy things like this is closing fast!
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/175901/175901_ou_dl.jpg


Both are gorgeous.


----------



## shamrock0421

The leggings with those fab boots make your legs look a mile longer than they already look!  That sweater is great on you.  It looks so classic and pretty and cozy from the front and wicked sexy from the back!  LOVE!



Mia Bella said:


> Some new goodies to share:
> 
> Acne Twist sweater w/ So Low leggings & Pour La Victoire Bardot boot


----------



## shamrock0421

Ohhhh...everything about this jacket is so elegant and soft and pretty!
And the skirt is SO much fun!!!





KristyDarling said:


> So the Milly rosette jacket above didn't work out. The rosettes added bulk and made me look like a muppet.  My latest purchases are both from Milly:
> 
> This jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this skirt. I've always wanted a feather skirt....I'm in my late 30s and I figure my window for wearing foofy things like this is closing fast!


----------



## chicjean

Mia Bella said:


> Some new goodies to share:
> 
> Acne Twist sweater w/ So Low leggings & Pour La Victoire Bardot boot



Love this!!! Just got boots like that from Topshop 

How did that Helmut Lang coat work?!


----------



## Mia Bella

shamrock0421 said:


> The leggings with those fab boots make your legs look a mile longer than they already look!  That sweater is great on you.  It looks so classic and pretty and cozy from the front and wicked sexy from the back!  LOVE!



Thank you doll! 



chicjean said:


> Love this!!! Just got boots like that from Topshop
> 
> How did that Helmut Lang coat work?!



Let's see those boots!! I always forget about Topshop and I really should start perusing their goodies!

I have my coat and I love the style of it. It could definitely be more fitted but I think it's workable, especially if I take it to get altered. 

I took some pics to get some input. Can you (and anyone else who would like to) tell me what you think?

Open, hands in pockets.









Cinched (not zipped, just wrapped around me and belted)












Zipped and belted. You can see in the 1st shot that it's bunching a little at the front by the waist. I'd say I could lose 3 inches off the flap so it's more fitted when zipped.












I'm hoping it can be altered to suit me. The quality is superb and the tailoring is exceptional. Not to mention it was a killer deal too.


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> HOTNESS as usual!!! I love the slouch of the sweater on you!



Thanks KD! I love that feathery skirt you bought. You can totally rock it, especially with that adorable jacket. Perfect for the Holiday and NYE parties coming up! Let us know how they work for you!

BTW, the boots the model is wearing (in your Milly outfit) look like my Pour La Victoire Bardot booties, except mine are suede... so if you want to complete the outfit I can fully vouch for the awesomeness of the Bardots  Bad me for being an enabler!


----------



## juneping

*mia,*

wow, looks very nice on you. i am not a fan of alternation of coats/jackets...i think it looks very nice on you. you can wear a knit sweater underneath....congrats!!


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> *mia,*
> 
> wow, looks very nice on you. i am not a fan of alternation of coats/jackets...i think it looks very nice on you. you can wear a knit sweater underneath....congrats!!



Thank you june! Is coat alteration kind of scary to do?


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you june! Is coat alteration kind of scary to do?



i think it really needs a very good tailor to do a good job...i had a blazer altered once and i didn't like the result...


----------



## chloe speaks

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you doll!
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see those boots!! I always forget about Topshop and I really should start perusing their goodies!
> 
> I have my coat and I love the style of it. It could definitely be more fitted but I think it's workable, especially if I take it to get altered.
> 
> I took some pics to get some input. Can you (and anyone else who would like to) tell me what you think?
> 
> Open, hands in pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinched (not zipped, just wrapped around me and belted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zipped and belted. You can see in the 1st shot that it's bunching a little at the front by the waist. I'd say I could lose 3 inches off the flap so it's more fitted when zipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it can be altered to suit me. The quality is superb and the tailoring is exceptional. Not to mention it was a killer deal too.



Did that jacket come with a belt? or did you add that? because to my eye, I think that 'excess' in the front is what gives that style it's silhouette. the belted ones look a little funny with the short back. it's a great coat as is! esp. if you got it for a steal.


----------



## chicjean

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you doll!
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see those boots!! I always forget about Topshop and I really should start perusing their goodies!
> 
> I have my coat and I love the style of it. It could definitely be more fitted but I think it's workable, especially if I take it to get altered.
> 
> I took some pics to get some input. Can you (and anyone else who would like to) tell me what you think?
> 
> Open, hands in pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinched (not zipped, just wrapped around me and belted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zipped and belted. You can see in the 1st shot that it's bunching a little at the front by the waist. I'd say I could lose 3 inches off the flap so it's more fitted when zipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it can be altered to suit me. The quality is superb and the tailoring is exceptional. Not to mention it was a killer deal too.




I'm with *juneping*, altering coats is a little bit scary if you're taking it to someone that isn't a skilled tailor. I love it, but I can see where you maybe want it to be more fitted because it's bunching. I would make sure you're tailor knows what he/she is doing. Seriously LOVE it though, it looks amazing on you!!!  

I was looking at the Bardot boots, but I'm trying to not spend a lot to save for Christmas shopping. I found these from Topshop on eBay for $45, brand new  They're similar, but I don't think they're quite as high. 

http://us.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st...d=-1&categoryId=&searchTerm=annex&pageSize=20

I can try and take mod shots when I'm home- gotta love the TPF iPhone app!!


----------



## green.bee

Mia Bella said:


> Some new goodies to share:
> 
> Acne Twist sweater w/ So Low leggings & Pour La Victoire Bardot boot



This sweater is fantastic and I like the boots as well


----------



## green.bee

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you doll!
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see those boots!! I always forget about Topshop and I really should start perusing their goodies!
> 
> I have my coat and I love the style of it. It could definitely be more fitted but I think it's workable, especially if I take it to get altered.
> 
> I took some pics to get some input. Can you (and anyone else who would like to) tell me what you think?
> 
> Open, hands in pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinched (not zipped, just wrapped around me and belted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zipped and belted. You can see in the 1st shot that it's bunching a little at the front by the waist. I'd say I could lose 3 inches off the flap so it's more fitted when zipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it can be altered to suit me. The quality is superb and the tailoring is exceptional. Not to mention it was a killer deal too.




I love this black on black ensemble.
I think that the fit is impeccable and I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> i think it really needs a very good tailor to do a good job...i had a blazer altered once and i didn't like the result...



Bummer that your blazer didn't turn out well. I'm definitely leaning towards leaving my coat as-is. 



chloe speaks said:


> Did that jacket come with a belt? or did you add that? because to my eye, I think that 'excess' in the front is what gives that style it's silhouette. the belted ones look a little funny with the short back. it's a great coat as is! esp. if you got it for a steal.



Yup! The belt came with it - it's quite long and I think I'll have to punch a new hole and possibly shorten it!  The coat is a Medium so it's a little roomy but it's definitely workable! Thank you for your input hon! 



chicjean said:


> I'm with *juneping*, altering coats is a little bit scary if you're taking it to someone that isn't a skilled tailor. I love it, but I can see where you maybe want it to be more fitted because it's bunching. I would make sure you're tailor knows what he/she is doing. Seriously LOVE it though, it looks amazing on you!!!
> 
> I was looking at the Bardot boots, but I'm trying to not spend a lot to save for Christmas shopping. I found these from Topshop on eBay for $45, brand new  They're similar, but I don't think they're quite as high.
> 
> http://us.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st...d=-1&categoryId=&searchTerm=annex&pageSize=20
> 
> I can try and take mod shots when I'm home- gotta love the TPF iPhone app!!



Thanks CJ!! Your boots look almost exactly like my Bardots - what an awesome find! Definitely share some mods. My most favorite thing about these booties is you can wear them with absolutely everything....skinnies, shorts, dresses, skirts, tights, bare-legged...so awesome!



green.bee said:


> This sweater is fantastic and I like the boots as well





green.bee said:


> I love this black on black ensemble.
> I think that the fit is impeccable and I wouldn't touch it.



Thank you green.bee! You're very sweet. 
The consensus is to leave the coat be and I'm going to follow yours and everyone's advice and do just that!


----------



## chicjean

Mia Bella said:


> Thanks CJ!! Your boots look almost exactly like my Bardots - what an awesome find! Definitely share some mods. My most favorite thing about these booties is you can wear them with absolutely everything....skinnies, shorts, dresses, skirts, tights, bare-legged...so awesome!



Here are my TopShop booties. I definitely agree you can wear them with basically everything. I'm wearing them today with some rolled up jeans, a big tee and an oversized cardigan. Excuse the dirty mirror :shame:


----------



## Mia Bella

Here are some new goodies:

Bright! Sass & Bide tank






Doing some X-Mas shopping for the fam (and me )

M Missoni Horoscope totes - Sis & Mom








Mine  Couldn't resist!







chicjean said:


> Here are my TopShop booties. I definitely agree you can wear them with basically everything. I'm wearing them today with some rolled up jeans, a big tee and an oversized cardigan. Excuse the dirty mirror :shame:



So cute! I love how you're wearing them and the way you cuffed your jeans. 

PS: I think we have the same mirror. Target?


----------



## chicjean

Mia Bella said:


> Here are some new goodies:
> 
> Bright! Sass & Bide tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing some X-Mas shopping for the fam (and me )
> 
> M Missoni Horoscope totes - Sis & Mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine  Couldn't resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! I love how you're wearing them and the way you cuffed your jeans.
> 
> PS: I think we have the same mirror. Target?




Ok, we seriously have the same taste. I bought those bags for my two best friends for Christmas and I have one that I bought for myself when they did their F&F discounts!!

Yes, the mirror is from Targét, too 

LOVE that Sass & Bide top!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Hi all, I love looking at everyones purchases so I thought I might join too.

Ive been after a biker jacket for a while. I would love to get my hands on a Balenciaga one, but thats not in the budget any time soon 

I just received this in the mail today. I found it a leather store in Melbourne and just fell in-love and it was half price and they offered alterations for free so how I could I resist. It fits perfectly and the leather is so thick and chewy, though it doesnt look as shiny as it does in the pics. Oh and these hot pink spiked loafers, im waiting for in the mail.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## PinkPeonies

I also found these shoes for $14.98 at a discount store when I saw them at Zara for $79.95. I got two pairs and at that price how can you go wrong?


----------



## chicjean

^ Love those pink loafers!


----------



## jellybebe

PinkPeonies said:
			
		

> Hi all, I love looking at everyones purchases so I thought I might join too.
> 
> Ive been after a biker jacket for a while. I would love to get my hands on a Balenciaga one, but thats not in the budget any time soon
> 
> I just received this in the mail today. I found it a leather store in Melbourne and just fell in-love and it was half price and they offered alterations for free so how I could I resist. It fits perfectly and the leather is so thick and chewy, though it doesnt look as shiny as it does in the pics. Oh and these hot pink spiked loafers, im waiting for in the mail.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Pink loafers are so cute, they are by UNIF right? Please let us know if they're comfy on!


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> So the Milly rosette jacket above didn't work out. The rosettes added bulk and made me look like a muppet.  My latest purchases are both from Milly:
> 
> This jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this skirt. I've always wanted a feather skirt....I'm in my late 30s and I figure my window for wearing foofy things like this is closing fast!


Lovely jackets KD. I see you've been bad too


----------



## flower71

here's one of my jacket (Isabel Marant Fred):


----------



## francyFG

PinkPeonies said:


> Hi all, I love looking at everyones purchases so I thought I might join too.
> 
> Ive been after a biker jacket for a while. I would love to get my hands on a Balenciaga one, but thats not in the budget any time soon
> 
> I just received this in the mail today. I found it a leather store in Melbourne and just fell in-love and it was half price and they offered alterations for free so how I could I resist. It fits perfectly and the leather is so thick and chewy, though it doesnt look as shiny as it does in the pics. Oh and these hot pink spiked loafers, im waiting for in the mail.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


 
Who are those loafers by??? I love them, please do let me know!


----------



## randr21

PinkPeonies said:


> I also found these shoes for $14.98 at a discount store when I saw them at Zara for $79.95. I got two pairs and at that price how can you go wrong?


 
oh, what pretty shoes.  am in love with the colors, not to mention the toe shape looks perfect.


----------



## PinkPeonies

chichjean, thank you.

jellybebe, thanks, you're right, they are by UNIF. They sooooo comfy and very sturdy IMO. I just got them today and the size that I got is a little too big and will need to let them go.

francyFG, they're by a brand called UNIF.

randr21, I love them too. I couldn't sleep til I got my hands on them.


----------



## Elsie87

Halston Heritage dress/gown:







Fur hat:






More pics in my blog!


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> here's one of my jacket (Isabel Marant Fred):



What a nice jacket!


----------



## Mia Bella

^^ Elsie that hat is fab and adorable!! Love the green dress too. 

Pencey Standard contrast dress





Pencey Standard Sweatshirt





Yosi Samra flats in taupe - So comfy!





Low Luv Crescent ring


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> What a nice jacket!


Thank you


----------



## heidifarris23

The Pencey Standard contrast dress is simply beautiful


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Forever 21


----------



## katdhoneybee

DvF Squaretan dress in black. It looked like a gross tent on the hanger, but it's totally chic on. Thanks for the advice, Mom ("always try it on!") !


----------



## P.Y.T.

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Forever 21


 
I have that necklace! Love it... But I will be going back for that cuff.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Elsie87 said:


> Halston Heritage dress/gown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fur hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my blog!


 
FAB!!


----------



## k2boutique

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Show us what you're buying!
> 
> previous thread for reference:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/what-was-your-most-recent-clothing-purchase-s-65507.html


Here's my most recent purchase.  Jay Godfrey dress.  Love it!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

@Mia Bella -Love everything..


----------



## starrynite_87

Laundry by Shelli Segal dress


----------



## PinkPeonies

Finally got these babies and they are super comfy!


----------



## Flip88

Love your style! The fur hat looks so warm - trapper hats are my weapon against the cold too  




			
				Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Halston Heritage dress/gown:
> 
> Fur hat:
> 
> More pics in my blog!


----------



## chicjean

*Elsie87*, that hat is awesome!!!

*Mia Bella*, love all your purchases, as always  That Pencey dress is amazing!

*starrynite_87*, pretty!

*PinkPeonies*,  adore those flats!!! good to know they're comfy, i may need to pick a pair up...


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Hey ladies, I just had to share my newest purchase that came in today from Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend from Net-a-Porte at 40% off 

I know that they may not be for everyone, but this is right up my alley because I love sequins! 

Here they are... DOLCE & GABBANA Paillette-embellished Tulle Pants (sorry for the giant pictures, I still don't know how to resize them 






As seen on Rihanna & the D&G Fall 2011 runway show. It looks a little dark in my photo, but it's the gunmetal color from the runway pic, not the eggplant color that Rihanna is wearing  Also, they are not as see through on me as they are on Rihanna


----------



## chicjean

^  LOVE!!! just bought a similar pair, been wearing them quite a bit, actually!

SCORE!


----------



## edsbgrl

This sweater that I've been stalking on the website for a week.  A woman walked into a store I was in, wearing it and I had to have it. She looked so chic the way she had it belted.


----------



## numb

Gryphone embellished vest from Outnet.. not sure ifi should return this, as i won't get to wear it till next summer i think!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Moncler NIM coat, got this last night at Harvey Nic sales for 50% off at £392




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sonia By Sonia Rykiel Striped Zip Jumper, got this last night at Harvey Nic sales for 50% off at £65





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hunter Short Wellies Navy, got it at harvey Nic sales for 20% off at £52.. cant decide between the nvy or the black! need to return one of them by this weekend!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## platinum_girly

Juicy couture top:


----------



## sweetfacespout

platinum_girly said:


> Juicy couture top:


I love this top, saw it at the Juicy boutique in NY a year ago. Wish I had bought it!


----------



## needloub

Thanks to a lovely tpf'r, I was able to score these dresses from _The Outnet_ sale...

Notte by Marchesa and a Sara Berman dress


----------



## kateincali

I picked up a Rag & Bone greville sweater dress but can't figure out how to wear it. I like how it looks in these photos but I don't look quite that pulled together when I try it myself


----------



## princepreston

Wow SongbirdDiva, those pants are fabulous! Love them!


----------



## Myblackbag

*Puffer jacket from Target*


----------



## Mia Bella

More goodies:

A.L.C. Peek-a-back jersey dress
My first red dress! About time. 










Tibi ruffled silk-satin skirt












heidifarris23 said:


> The Pencey Standard contrast dress is simply beautiful



It's so pretty! I'm returning it because it's listed as black but when I got it the color is actually brown and not black. 



P.Y.T. said:


> @Mia Bella -Love everything..



Thank you! 



chicjean said:


> *Elsie87*, that hat is awesome!!!
> 
> *Mia Bella*, love all your purchases, as always  That Pencey dress is amazing!
> 
> *starrynite_87*, pretty!
> 
> *PinkPeonies*,  adore those flats!!! good to know they're comfy, i may need to pick a pair up...



Haha CJ, great minds, right?


----------



## edsbgrl

My most recent is in my blog post today- http://kholaskloset.blogspot.com/2011/12/fur-baby.html

Banana Republic faux fur jacket. Its so soft I can't stop touching it.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Love that faux fur.





edsbgrl said:


> My most recent is in my blog post today- http://kholaskloset.blogspot.com/2011/12/fur-baby.html
> 
> Banana Republic faux fur jacket. Its so soft I can't stop touching it.


----------



## chicjean

Mia Bella said:


> More goodies:
> 
> A.L.C. Peek-a-back jersey dress
> My first red dress! About time.



Can't wait to see this dress on you! 



edsbgrl said:


> My most recent is in my blog post today- http://kholaskloset.blogspot.com/2011/12/fur-baby.html
> 
> Banana Republic faux fur jacket. Its so soft I can't stop touching it.




I saw this in the store the other day, LOVE it!


----------



## poptarts

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, I just had to share my newest purchase that came in today from Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend from Net-a-Porte at 40% off
> 
> I know that they may not be for everyone, but this is right up my alley because I love sequins!
> 
> Here they are... DOLCE & GABBANA Paillette-embellished Tulle Pants (sorry for the giant pictures, I still don't know how to resize them




These are amazing! They're hard to pull off but with the right swag, it will look fabulous. You have to post a modeling pic whenever you wear them. I bet it looks so good on you.

While we're talking about pants. I am looking to purchase these AMAZING Balenciaga trousers (can't tell exactly what the material is, metallic print or possibly snakeskin???). They're from RS2012. Has anyone seen them since Resort stuff is rolling in. TIA


----------



## Myrkur

Dahlia dress and Zara jackets, not sure if I'll keep the jackets


----------



## Steeph

Just bought a new gown from BCBG Maxazria. It is called the Tae Printed Strapless Dress. It has a very colorful abstract peacock print. I bought it on sale at Bloomingdales.com for $189 because I got an extra $50 off the temporary sale price of $239 (original price is $398 ). So happy with this purchase!


----------



## kelbell35

Myrkur said:


> Dahlia dress and Zara jackets, not sure if I'll keep the jackets



That dress looks gorgeous!


----------



## jellybebe

Got these Mother jeans. Can't wait to see them in person, they are supposed to have a sort of metallic sheen to them. I am in love with Mother jeans and I think these would be perfect for the holidays and hopefully they aren't too shiny for everyday.


----------



## chicjean

jellybebe said:
			
		

> Got these Mother jeans. Can't wait to see them in person, they are supposed to have a sort of metallic sheen to them. I am in love with Mother jeans and I think these would be perfect for the holidays and hopefully they aren't too shiny for everyday.



Oooo, love! Hope they work out!


----------



## amusedcleo

The white blazer is Red Valentino from NM (with an additional 30% off) and the second is DVF Ibiza cardigan from Bloomingdales!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Myrkur

A.P.C. Wool Sweater & Acne Pistol Suede Boots


----------



## chicjean

Myrkur said:


> A.P.C. Wool Sweater & Acne Pistol Suede Boots



Love those boots!


----------



## Myrkur

chicjean said:


> Love those boots!



Me toooooo  i have these boots in black, and i liked so many other colors, but i thought they were to expensive. But I have this thing for this type of blue and they are even more beautiful in suede, and the wooden heel.. oh well, you probably figured it out yourself  + they are very very very comfortable, so i guess it's alright hahah


----------



## Suzie

Straight-Laced said:


> Rag & Bone plaid blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Mary Katrantzou silk jersey dress - a gift from Mr SL


 
Your Mary Katrantzou dress is gorgeous, I love her designs!


----------



## smokinhot

loveglam said:


> Floral scarf from H&M, pink ruffle top from H&M, white lace tank from H&M, and a lace top from Papaya.
> 
> Also got a plain white tank and t-shirt.



Pictures please!


----------



## ialexisstewart

j brand super skinnies in hewson. a staple!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Lauren Moshi owl hoody, Enza Costa dress and striped long cardi on super clearance from shopbop, and D&G lace front satin dress.


----------



## Nekko

beautiful and awesome items everyone.

This is mine most recent.

from the GAP, fur pom pom trapper hat 





on me


----------



## Mia Bella

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, I just had to share my newest purchase that came in today from Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend from Net-a-Porte at 40% off
> 
> I know that they may not be for everyone, but this is right up my alley because I love sequins!
> 
> Here they are... DOLCE & GABBANA Paillette-embellished Tulle Pants (sorry for the giant pictures, I still don't know how to resize them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen on Rihanna & the D&G Fall 2011 runway show. It looks a little dark in my photo, but it's the gunmetal color from the runway pic, not the eggplant color that Rihanna is wearing  Also, they are not as see through on me as they are on Rihanna



Those are fab! Mod pics, please! 



chicjean said:


> Can't wait to see this dress on you!



Thanks CJ! I'll try to take a shot of the dress tomorrow.  



Myrkur said:


> Dahlia dress and Zara jackets, not sure if I'll keep the jackets



Love that dress! 



Nekko said:


> beautiful and awesome items everyone.
> 
> This is mine most recent.
> 
> from the GAP, fur pom pom trapper hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on me



Adorable!


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## c0uture

BCBG Leather Pants




Forever 21 Blazer


----------



## Mia Bella

New goodies:

Zero+MariaCornejo tunic





Zara asymmetrical skirt (months ago I almost bought the Acne version of this for $300. SO glad I didn't!!!!)





T by AW dress





Helmut Lang tunic







c0uture said:


> BCBG Leather Pants



Did you happen to get those BCBG leather pants on sale anywhere?


----------



## c0uture

Mia Bella said:


> Did you happen to get those BCBG leather pants on sale anywhere?



Good ol' Ebay , I love that Zara asymmetrical skirt!


----------



## Nekko

Mia Bella said:


> Adorable!



Thank you 



platinum_girly said:


>



Awesome items! Can't wait to see them in the outfit thread 



c0uture said:


> BCBG Leather Pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever 21 Blazer



Awesome! Those would make a killer combo!



Mia Bella said:


> New goodies:
> 
> Zara asymmetrical skirt (months ago I almost bought the Acne version of this for $300. SO glad I didn't!!!!)



Sexy skirt!! I love uneven hemlines!


----------



## KristyDarling

Ami Dans La Rue sweater:





Of Two Minds cardigan:





Current/Elliott plaid jeans:





Splendid hoodie:





Splendid pullover:


----------



## jigga85

Givenchy Rottweiler sweater!

www.hypemeanseverything.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/givenchy-fall-2011-6.jpg


----------



## Mia Bella

Here's my T by AW boatneck dress and Boutique 9 Linya Wedge sandals. If anyone wants an effortless dress (and a staple piece) that they can dress up or down, this T by AW dress is awesome and comes in all kinds of colors.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

jigga85 said:


> Givenchy Rottweiler sweater!
> 
> www.hypemeanseverything.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/givenchy-fall-2011-6.jpg



Awesome!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Mia Bella said:


> Here's my T by AW boatneck dress and Boutique 9 Linya Wedge sandals. If anyone wants an effortless dress (and a staple piece) that they can dress up or down, this T by AW dress is awesome and comes in all kinds of colors.



your legs are amazing!!!  love the shoes too!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nekko said:


> beautiful and awesome items everyone.
> 
> This is mine most recent.
> 
> from the GAP, fur pom pom trapper hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on me



you are just super cute


----------



## quynh_1206

Mia Bella said:


> Here's my T by AW boatneck dress and Boutique 9 Linya Wedge sandals. If anyone wants an effortless dress (and a staple piece) that they can dress up or down, this T by AW dress is awesome and comes in all kinds of colors.


 
GORGEOUS!!! Those shoes are TDF!


----------



## Nekko

Mia Bella said:


> Here's my T by AW boatneck dress and Boutique 9 Linya Wedge sandals. If anyone wants an effortless dress (and a staple piece) that they can dress up or down, this T by AW dress is awesome and comes in all kinds of colors.



OMG I love the SHOES!!!!!!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> you are just super cute



hee, thank you.


----------



## chicjean

Mia Bella said:


> Here's my T by AW boatneck dress and Boutique 9 Linya Wedge sandals. If anyone wants an effortless dress (and a staple piece) that they can dress up or down, this T by AW dress is awesome and comes in all kinds of colors.



Loove T by AW, I've been living in my two dresses, this one is fantastic! You look amazing, as always!


----------



## ilovechanel2

Mia Bella said:


> Here's my T by AW boatneck dress and Boutique 9 Linya Wedge sandals. If anyone wants an effortless dress (and a staple piece) that they can dress up or down, this T by AW dress is awesome and comes in all kinds of colors.


Very nice! 
How is the sizing for those shoes? are they comfortable?


----------



## Mia Bella

CEC.LV4eva said:


> your legs are amazing!!!  love the shoes too!





quynh_1206 said:


> GORGEOUS!!! Those shoes are TDF!





Nekko said:


> OMG I love the SHOES!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> hee, thank you.





chicjean said:


> Loove T by AW, I've been living in my two dresses, this one is fantastic! You look amazing, as always!



 Thank you so much ladies! 



ilovechanel2 said:


> Very nice!
> How is the sizing for those shoes? are they comfortable?



Thank you! I bought these in a 9 and they fit a tad loose so I can't speak for comfort yet. I'm waiting for the 8.5s (my true size) to arrive today. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Myrkur

I've just received my dress, I love it!! There is velvet in it :greengrin:


----------



## beggarbaby

Basic hooded grey jacket and slouchy black tee.


----------



## ilovechanel2

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you so much ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I bought these in a 9 and they fit a tad loose so I can't speak for comfort yet. I'm waiting for the 8.5s (my true size) to arrive today. I'll keep you posted!


 
Thanks Bella


----------



## arnott

Bird print blouse for work!

http://www.rickis.com/by-category/s...ov17_11&utm_medium=email&utm_source=full-list


----------



## GingerSnap527

From Express:

Zelda Jeggings in Red
Cowl Neck Shirt in Black

From Zara:

Gold Leather Belt


----------



## Mia Bella

ilovechanel2 said:


> Thanks Bella



The 8.5s fit MUCH better than the 9s. I'm a true 8.5 but I usually buy heels in 9 to give me some leeway in length so my heels or toes don't hang off the shoe, but these in 9 were much too loose.

Go with your true size, for sure. Also, the heel is pretty high and since there's no platform you can feel every inch. If you're comfortable in heels to begin with then these shouldn't be a problem for you.


----------



## chicjean

Myrkur said:


> I've just received my dress, I love it!! There is velvet in it :greengrin:



Pretty!! Who is this by again?


----------



## Myrkur

chicjean said:


> Pretty!! Who is this by again?



Thank you! It's from Dahlia's, through Asos


----------



## ilovechanel2

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> The 8.5s fit MUCH better than the 9s. I'm a true 8.5 but I usually buy heels in 9 to give me some leeway in length so my heels or toes don't hang off the shoe, but these in 9 were much too loose.
> 
> Go with your true size, for sure. Also, the heel is pretty high and since there's no platform you can feel every inch. If you're comfortable in heels to begin with then these shouldn't be a problem for you.



Thank you Bella. This is very helpful


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Does this count?


----------



## arnott

Got these 2 sweaters for 50% off today!

http://www.rickis.com/product-view.ep?pID=8046ED2550006&update=viewCart&cartItemId=2801726

http://www.rickis.com/by-category/sale/cable-cardigan-with-hood/prod8084HT5500117.html


----------



## serene

omg I have EIGHT packages coming from internet shopping  I went crazy with silk blouses.. luckily most the clothes are something that I can wear now and also during the summer, so I won't be soon tucking them on the back of the shelf.


----------



## c0uture

BCBG Jacket









Muubaa Leather Jacket


----------



## kateincali

Tibi cashmere sweater dress


----------



## chicjean

c0uture said:


> BCBG Jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muubaa Leather Jacket



Ooo, I have that MuuBaa leather jacket. LOVE it!


----------



## c0uture

chicjean said:


> Ooo, I have that MuuBaa leather jacket. LOVE it!



Yay! I hope I like it too


----------



## LuxePRW

Two Vince. Sweater Coats - One in Dark Grey and the other Black/Grey Stripe


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Here are some of my recent purchases
Beige Leather Jacket- BCBG Outlet
Off-White Blazer- Theory Outlet
Red Blazer-F21
Grey Sweater-Loft
Brown Sweater-Off-Saks
Leopard Top-Off-Saks
Printed Top-Barneys Outlet
Black Dress-Theory Outlet
T-Shirt- Zara

As you can see, I am a true bargain shopper


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Here are some of my recent purchases
> Beige Leather Jacket- BCBG Outlet
> Off-White Blazer- Theory Outlet
> Red Blazer-F21
> Grey Sweater-Loft
> Brown Sweater-Off-Saks
> Leopard Top-Off-Saks
> Printed Top-Barneys Outlet
> Black Dress-Theory Outlet
> T-Shirt- Zara
> 
> As you can see, I am a true bargain shopper


 Great finds!  I love that leather jacket, white blazer and that Printed Top is so cute!  Me Likey!!


----------



## Mia Bella

One of my New Years Resolutions is to wear _more color_!! So here I go...















True color is a bright, fiery coral.





True color is a bright cobalt.








c0uture said:


> Muubaa Leather Jacket


Love this jacket!



faith_ann said:


> Tibi cashmere sweater dress



So cute!



LuxePRW said:


> Two Vince. Sweater Coats - One in Dark Grey and the other Black/Grey Stripe


 
Staple pieces that you will get _so_ much use out of! 



Sleeping Beauty said:


> Here are some of my recent purchases
> Beige Leather Jacket- BCBG Outlet
> Off-White Blazer- Theory Outlet
> Red Blazer-F21



Great haul! I especially love the first 3 pieces.


----------



## malmccy

I purchased these in the past week. 
Fringe Dress-H&M (worn on NYE)
One Shoulder Dress-H&M 
Wedge Booties-Urban Outfitters


----------



## Karenada

Myrkur said:


> Thank you! It's from Dahlia's, through Asos


 the dress really suits you, just wondering was it on sale?TIA


----------



## Myrkur

Kitty2sweet said:


> the dress really suits you, just wondering was it on sale?TIA


Thank you! No it wasn't on sale, but I used a student code for 10% off. You can find a working code on the internet.


----------



## Karenada

Myrkur said:


> Thank you! No it wasn't on sale, but I used a student code for 10% off. You can find a working code on the internet.


 thank you


----------



## P.Y.T.

Sleeping Beauty said:


> Here are some of my recent purchases
> Beige Leather Jacket- BCBG Outlet
> Off-White Blazer- Theory Outlet
> Red Blazer-F21
> Grey Sweater-Loft
> Brown Sweater-Off-Saks
> Leopard Top-Off-Saks
> Printed Top-Barneys Outlet
> Black Dress-Theory Outlet
> T-Shirt- Zara
> 
> As you can see, I am a true bargain shopper



I love every single piece!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Mia Bella said:


> One of my New Years Resolutions is to wear _more color_!! So here I go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True color is a bright, fiery coral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True color is a bright cobalt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Staple pieces that you will get _so_ much use out of!
> 
> 
> 
> Great haul! I especially love the first 3 pieces.



I want those purple skinniest! And I too need to wear more color.


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

P.Y.T. said:


> I love every single piece!!



Thanks!


----------



## 1DaySoon

All Saints Bolero from TJ Maxx





All Saints Skirt also frm TJ MAxx




Converse from the Outlet


----------



## jigga85

Alexander Wang Trudy Tote!


----------



## Elsie87

From the Winter sales:






From left to right:

&#65279;Black sweater dress from COS (30% off)
Grey dress from COS (50% off)
Black fur vest from Soja Concept (consignment find) (extra 50% off)
Turquoise/teal leather bag from Rabeanco (30% off)
Chocolate brown fur vest (consignment find) (extra 50% off)
Black DVF jacket (consignment find) (extra 50% off)
Grey oversized cardigan from COS (30% off


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

My shoes came from Justf.com and the purse. The pink is a free VS tote.


----------



## Fee4zy

Hold UP!  1DaySoon, you found All Saints at TJ Maxx!!!!!  I am going to mine tonight, but I don't think I'll see anything.  Still in shock you found those at the Maxx.  Great score!


----------



## Cait

Soia & Kyo 'Sugar' jacket in Espresso
Givenchy black knit tights


----------



## Myrkur

Abercrombie Kids


----------



## Myrkur

H&m


----------



## Leighsdesign

Proenza Schouler blanket wrap skirt for half off from Opening Ceremony


----------



## OnceUponAShoe

Sooooo excited! Bought my first-ever Balmain piece yesterday!


----------



## poptarts

Myrkur said:


> H&m



Love the kitty sweater. May I ask if this was a store purchase in the US?



Leighsdesign said:


> Proenza Schouler blanket wrap skirt for half off from Opening Ceremony



Gorgeous! I am head over heels for mustard for spring. Fantastic buy.


----------



## Myrkur

poptarts said:


> Love the kitty sweater. May I ask if this was a store purchase in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I am head over heels for mustard for spring. Fantastic buy.


Nope, bought it in Europe!


----------



## LaToyaForever

Since its the winter here in Canada I have to stalk up on cuuute boots lol. 
1. Pegabo Boots from The Bay
2. Brown  Admiral cross strap ankle boot from Topshop
3. The Ambush side zip boot from Topshop

I purchased each pair for less than 100 dollars. I shop sales! hehehe Enjoy

 LaToya Forever


----------



## mlle chance

Myrkur said:


> Nope, bought it in Europe!



Is that you in your avatar, *Myrkur*?
Beautiful picture!  I love the sunglasses - do you know who they're by?


----------



## Myrkur

mlle chance said:


> Is that you in your avatar, *Myrkur*?
> Beautiful picture!  I love the sunglasses - do you know who they're by?


No it's Gillian Zinser, she plays Ivy in 90210. But I don't know where she got the sunglasses from, I have some similar once from Chanel though.


----------



## mlle chance

Ah thanks!
Clearly I'm not up on my TV shows! 



Myrkur said:


> No it's Gillian Zinser, she plays Ivy in 90210. But I don't know where she got the sunglasses from, I have some similar once from Chanel though.


----------



## karolinemk

fashiondelirium.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/prisma4.jpg
Alexander Wang Prisma tote


----------



## fattofasho

PinkPeonies said:


> Finally got these babies and they are super comfy!



I'm in a hunt for spiked loafers! Where did you get it from? I was considering CL but they looked so uncomfortable so I backed out.


----------



## Machick333

i just bought this Hever leger  yay!!!
http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/01/herve-leger.html


----------



## labelwhore04

From left to right:

Forever 21 Leopard Print Shirt
Costa Blanca Shirt
H&M Grey Circle Scarf
H&M Pink Scarf








H&M Leopard Print Scarf
Forever21 Mustard Circle Scarf
Forever 21 Pink Scarf







Basic Tanks from Forever 21


----------



## astromantic

Bought lots of stuff this month  but these are my best deals, all purchased on clearance!

- Soia & Kyo Alanis leather jacket in camel
- theory grey Edynas blazer 
- Tahari Paulette Sweater in yellow


----------



## jen_sparro

River Island Stripe Top
http://images.asos.com/inv/media/7/9/6/7/2077697/turquoise/image1xl.jpg
Asos Grey Jeans
http://images-ff.asos-media.com/shmotterstorage/4276/large_b43a4522-ffbc-470a-b44b-6f9f5826ca64.png


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Theory Olim blouse


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Joie tank top (silk with lace print and a little pocket)


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Robert Rodriguez ruffle sleeve blouse


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Kate Spade cardigan


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Zac Posen blouse


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Catherine Malandrino dress


----------



## MademoiselleXO

C&C California top





Juicy Couture dress


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Vena Cava for Aqua tee


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Juicy Couture cardigan


----------



## MademoiselleXO

JC cardigan


----------



## MademoiselleXO

DvF blazer


----------



## LaToyaForever

I looooooove my new Topshop faux biker jacket!!!!!!!!! I got it at 70% offfff! Amazing deal huh? lo


----------



## LaToyaForever

MademoiselleXO said:


> JC cardigan



I love Juicy but they are soooo overpriced!


----------



## LaToyaForever

labelwhore04 said:


> From left to right:
> 
> Forever 21 Leopard Print Shirt
> Costa Blanca Shirt
> H&M Grey Circle Scarf
> H&M Pink Scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M Leopard Print Scarf
> Forever21 Mustard Circle Scarf
> Forever 21 Pink Scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basic Tanks from Forever 21



You can never have too many cami's lol


----------



## quynh_1206

I've been doing some damage to my wallet the last two weeks. 

I know this is not a clothing item but I can't believe I've finally caved in and got myself a pair of Uggs.





J Brand 901 Demin in Dark Blue. These are amazingly comfortable and fits like a glove.





Asos:









Nasty Gal:


----------



## quynh_1206

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1575670
> 
> 
> View attachment 1575671
> 
> 
> View attachment 1575672
> 
> 
> I looooooove my new Topshop faux biker jacket!!!!!!!!! I got it at 70% offfff! Amazing deal huh? lo


 
I am in love with this. Is it still on the website? I couldn't find it!


----------



## LaToyaForever

quynh_1206 said:


> I am in love with this. Is it still on the website? I couldn't find it!



Hey hun. Its on there but its unavailable, I guess they sold out.


----------



## kateincali

picked up two james perse cardigans in solid black and gray/black, same style as below, for only $45 each. i'm a happy girl


----------



## LaToyaForever

I absolutely love my new Topshop studded flats.


----------



## luciabugia

Balenciaga Moto Jacket


----------



## jesshayes814

Oh gosh, i made a lot of purchases the other day but i will go with my hot pink blazer from nordstrom. love it!


----------



## P.Y.T.

luciabugia said:


> View attachment 1581565
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Moto Jacket


----------



## LaToyaForever

Topshop leigh jeans are the best affordable jeans OUT!!!! HANDS DOWN!!!!! LOL


----------



## quynh_1206

LaToyaForever said:


> Topshop leigh jeans are the best affordable jeans OUT!!!! HANDS DOWN!!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1583585


 
It does look very promising. Can you post some pictures of you wearing these jeans for reference?


----------



## Spendaholic

Ebay purchases.

Beige Coat/Jacket by Next




White & Black Chanel Style Jacket by Evans




Dorothy Perkins Purchases - Cardigans

Aqua



Cream



Blue


----------



## Spendaholic

Continue.

Dorothy Perkins Purchases - Cardigans - Limited Edition.

Pink



Orange


----------



## Mia Bella

MademoiselleXO said:


> DvF blazer



I bet this fits like a glove! So chic.



quynh_1206 said:


> I've been doing some damage to my wallet the last two weeks.
> 
> I know this is not a clothing item but I can't believe I've finally caved in and got myself a pair of Uggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Brand 901 Demin in Dark Blue. These are amazingly comfortable and fits like a glove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasty Gal:



Great haul! Love the Jbrands!



faith_ann said:


> picked up two james perse cardigans in solid black and gray/black, same style as below, for only $45 each. i'm a happy girl



Adorable cardi! Would be nice snuggling up in that with a mug of hot chocolate in front of a fire. 



luciabugia said:


> View attachment 1581565
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Moto Jacket



So jelly!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Here are some of my new goodies:

1. front slit skirt
2. contrast top
3. asymmetrical bra top
4. some cool looks using the bra top


----------



## beggarbaby

Some stuff from the past month:

- Teal jeans at Nordie's. I like that they're not super skin tight, more of a straight leg.
- Contrast top
- Some pieces to try colorblocking...
- Couple of casual dresses


----------



## beggarbaby

Mia Bella said:


> Here are some of my new goodies:
> 
> 1. front slit skirt
> 2. contrast top
> 3. asymmetrical bra top
> 4. some cool looks using the bra top


Cool! Where did you get the bra top? Looks neat.


----------



## Mia Bella

beggarbaby said:


> Cool! Where did you get the bra top? Looks neat.



Love that colorblock skirt!

 The bra top is by Helmut Lang. It's only available now at http://www.helmutlang.com and if your size is sold out Saks and LaGarconne has it on preorder.


----------



## Mia Bella

Yikes, just bought more pieces! So much for my New Years resolution to 'shop my closet'


----------



## heathery

Chaps houndstooth sweater jacket and striped top, both from Kohl's.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Juicy Couture cardigan


----------



## Dilostyle

Mia Bella said:


> Here are some of my new goodies:
> 
> 1. front slit skirt
> 2. contrast top
> 3. asymmetrical bra top
> 4. some cool looks using the bra top



the bra top is cool and love all the looks.  Might have to invest in one


----------



## jellybebe

Ordered this Muubaa leather jacket. It's lined with shearling and looks so cozy! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Mia Bella

Dilostyle said:


> the bra top is cool and love all the looks.  Might have to invest in one



Isn't it the coolest? I'll include a picture of the back too. I love how something this simple is so awesome.


----------



## chicjean

jellybebe said:


> Ordered this Muubaa leather jacket. It's lined with shearling and looks so cozy! Can't wait to see it!



Oooo, do you have other MuuBaas? I have one and have been eyeing this jacket because it looks soooooo cozy. Please let us know how it fits!




Mia Bella said:


> Isn't it the coolest? I'll include a picture of the back too. I love how something this simple is so awesome.



 Love the back!


----------



## cheetah_pita

beggarbaby said:


> Some stuff from the past month:
> 
> - Teal jeans at Nordie's. I like that they're not super skin tight, more of a straight leg.
> - Contrast top
> - Some pieces to try colorblocking...
> - Couple of casual dresses



Love the last two dresses! Where did you get them (if you don't mind me asking)?

I'm a fan of the teal jeans too - I have  a pair from Gap and they're much more versatile than I expected.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Wanted to get a simple dress with colorblocking, so bought this from Nordies. Wish a store in my area carried it so I could have tried it on, but they have a great return policy!


----------



## jellybebe

chicjean said:


> Oooo, do you have other MuuBaas? I have one and have been eyeing this jacket because it looks soooooo cozy. Please let us know how it fits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the back!



No I ordered one before and sent it back, so this is technically my first one. I'll def let you know if I like it and whether it's cozy!


----------



## jellybebe

Mia Bella said:


> Yikes, just bought more pieces! So much for my New Years resolution to 'shop my closet'



Love the grey skirt in the 2nd pic! Who is the designer?


----------



## Mia Bella

jellybebe said:


> Love the grey skirt in the 2nd pic! Who is the designer?



Zara! http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...12/189504/631609/SKIRT+WITH+ELASTICATED+WAIST

Love the price too


----------



## Dilostyle

WELLLLL  I don't mean to sound to terribly excited...... butttt.....I GOT IT!!!!!   I GOT IT ...... I GOT IT..  after lusting forever.  (drum roll)
My Cartier Love Bracelet !!!! I know hey ???????


----------



## Dilostyle

oops wrong site.  this is for wardrobe . oh well I'll post it everywhere


----------



## Miss Maryland

Soia & Kyo coat at Nordstrom, Kate Spade Karolina Pump (on sale at Neiman's, more than half off)! and the dress in black with a nude print at Nordstrom...seems cuter and not-so-young in black....also is not so blousy on me....


----------



## Mia Bella

I just got this dress from Zara and I love! I got lucky because it fits like a glove too. 
The choker is also Zara and the shoes are Sam Edelman 'Mabel'. All are new!


----------



## chicjean

Mia Bella said:


> I just got this dress from Zara and I love! I got lucky because it fits like a glove too.
> The choker is also Zara and the shoes are Sam Edelman 'Mabel'. All are new!



Love this!

Tried it on the other day, but it didn't look half as good on me as it does on you!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Mia Bella said:


> I just got this dress from Zara and I love! I got lucky because it fits like a glove too.
> The choker is also Zara and the shoes are Sam Edelman 'Mabel'. All are new!



Ok, now you're going to cause me to visit Zara once I take my trip lol.


----------



## Mia Bella

chicjean said:


> Love this!
> 
> Tried it on the other day, but it didn't look half as good on me as it does on you!



Thanks CJ! Did you find it a little awkward to get your head and arms into it? When I was trying to get my arms in I kinda felt like Alice (from Alice in Wonderland) when she becomes a giant and gets stuck in that house. :lolots:



chloe_chanel said:


> Ok, now you're going to cause me to visit Zara once I take my trip lol.



You should go! They have so much cute stuff rolling in!


----------



## chicjean

Mia Bella said:


> Thanks CJ! Did you find it a little awkward to get your head and arms into it? When I was trying to get my arms in I kinda felt like Alice (from Alice in Wonderland) when she becomes a giant and gets stuck in that house. :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> You should go! They have so much cute stuff rolling in!



Exactly how I felt! I wish it would have worked out though- I love it, but I'm too busty :/


----------



## Mia Bella

chicjean said:


> Exactly how I felt! I wish it would have worked out though- I love it, but I'm too busty :/



That sucks! I'm really small up top and I think anyone with a mere 1/4 c more than me would have issues! Geez! Funny because I've found Zara runs a size big, but not this time. ush:


----------



## Flip88

MademoiselleXO said:


> Juicy Couture cardigan



What a cute cardigan


----------



## Elsie87

Zara blazer:


----------



## platinum_girly

^Ooh that is snazzy, i like!


----------



## platinum_girly

Dilostyle said:


> WELLLLL I don't mean to sound to terribly excited...... butttt.....I GOT IT!!!!!  I GOT IT ...... I GOT IT.. after lusting forever. (drum roll)
> My Cartier Love Bracelet !!!! I know hey ???????


 


Dilostyle said:


> oops wrong site. this is for wardrobe . oh well I'll post it everywhere


 
Awww you are too cute! Congrats on the bracelet, i lust after that also xoxo



Miss Maryland said:


> and the dress in black with a nude print at Nordstrom...seems cuter and not-so-young in black....also is not so blousy on me....


 
LOVE that dress, i actually really like the version that you have posted, really pretty colours


----------



## chloe_chanel

I absolutely love your blazer! I definitely plan to hit up Zara on my trip 1st.


Elsie87 said:


> Zara blazer:


----------



## JLJRN

Picked this up from J CREW today-the Schoolboy blazer in herringbone.  I think it'll go with just about any color denim!


----------



## Elsie87

platinum_girly said:


> ^Ooh that is snazzy, i like!


 


chloe_chanel said:


> I absolutely love your blazer! I definitely plan to hit up Zara on my trip 1st.


 

Thank you! Happy to enable!


----------



## nillacobain

Evenement Toujours for Rinascente suit - second-hand find.


----------



## LaToyaForever

quynh_1206 said:


> It does look very promising. Can you post some pictures of you wearing these jeans for reference?



My last 2 posts on my website I'm wearing the Topshop Leigh Jeans.  I didn't wear that color yet but I will soon.  latoyaforever.com


----------



## angelastoel

my purchases to get ready for spring...


----------



## Dilostyle

angelastoel said:


> my purchases to get ready for spring...



i want that white blouse in the second picture!!!!


----------



## Brina

angelastoel said:
			
		

> my purchases to get ready for spring...
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/



Where did you get the colored denim and blouse?


----------



## angelastoel

hi brina, the pants come from zara and the coloured blouse from otte.com and the white one from theoutnet



both the pants!


----------



## Mia Bella




----------



## poptarts

Zara got me good this week. Placed an order on Sunday and got even more stuff today 

Not pictured (the second hardware blouse in all white).


----------



## Mia Bella

poptarts said:


> Zara got me good this week. Placed an order on Sunday and got even more stuff today
> 
> Not pictured (the second hardware blouse in all white).



Ooh, can you let me know how the black/tan heels fit? As well as the quality? Love those! And that white dress has been calling to me like crazy but I already have 5 white dresses so I'm trying to be good. It's so cute!


----------



## poptarts

Mia Bella said:


> Ooh, can you let me know how the black/tan heels fit? As well as the quality? Love those! And that white dress has been calling to me like crazy but I already have 5 white dresses so I'm trying to be good. It's so cute!



They fit true to size, quality is just ok as they already have scratch marks on the back of the heel (arrived in that condition). They look beautiful on but very painful. I doubt I can even do more than an hour in them so they are going back. The pink suede gold captoe pump however, is very comfortable. Definitely get the white dress! It's very cute


----------



## Mia Bella

poptarts said:


> They fit true to size, quality is just ok as they already have scratch marks on the back of the heel (arrived in that condition). They look beautiful on but very painful. I doubt I can even do more than an hour in them so they are going back. The pink suede gold captoe pump however, is very comfortable. Definitely get the white dress! It's very cute



I noticed that about a lot of the shoes, they look _very_ steep. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## madraykin

blue printed maxi skirt from Reiss http://www.reissonline.com/us/shop/womens/skirts/naveen/oil_blue/

green anthro skirt
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-skirts/22948871.jsp

antrho blouse
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/clothes-blouses/24193062.jsp


Juicy Couture red dress 
http://www.shopbop.com/mixed-stitch...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=11531


----------



## flower71

Dilostyle said:


> WELLLLL  I don't mean to sound to terribly excited...... butttt.....I GOT IT!!!!!   I GOT IT ...... I GOT IT..  after lusting forever.  (drum roll)
> My Cartier Love Bracelet !!!! I know hey ???????


Sooo happy for you!! Doesn't matter if on wrong thread, i am excited for you, too! I got mine 2 months ago and haven't taken it off once!


----------



## flower71

burberry dress i got today


----------



## Ilgin

Stella Mccartney tiger print tee


Stella Mccartney hawaiian print t-shirt dress


I'm receiving them on Monday. I'm so in love with Stella's entire SS12 collection!!!


----------



## Asia_Leone

Here's my most recent purchase!


----------



## flower71

Ilgin said:


> Stella Mccartney tiger print tee
> View attachment 1616204
> 
> Stella Mccartney hawaiian print t-shirt dress
> View attachment 1616205
> 
> I'm receiving them on Monday. *I'm so in love with Stella's entire SS12 collection*!!!


Me too! I'd like to grab a fee tees and a top (striped multicoloured one)!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Thought it was funky & cool! Plus it was a good deal. :] Brand: Fluxus


----------



## quynh_1206

Ordered my first pair of colored denim from J Brand. J Brand 811 in Fuschia





Forever 21













Zara


----------



## imallaboutbags

love the way you put your outfit together! 





Asia_Leone said:


> Here's my most recent purchase!


----------



## sweetfacespout

quynh_1206 said:


> Ordered my first pair of colored denim from J Brand. J Brand 811 in Fuschia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara


I absolutely love those fuchsia jeans!

My recent purchases:

True Religion Halle Super skinny jeans










and minnetonka 3-layer fringe boots in chestnut:


----------



## AlinaRose

I stopped at Gap today and bought a black skinny belt and this shirt:





It looks tons better on and in person than in that photo. I'll post a modeling pic later tonight.


----------



## AlinaRose

needs to be ironed, but here it is


----------



## sooz19

Been doing some birthday shopping...

Helmut Lang Skirt
http://www.shopbop.com/layere-skirt-slit-helmut-lang/vp/v=1/845524441919326.htm?folderID=2534374302046323&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=38427

DVF Pants
http://www.dvf.com/New-Georgine-Two-Pant/S4337920J12,default,pd.html?dwvar_S4337920J12_color=HOTPI&start=23&preselectsize=yes&cgid=bottoms-fashion

Red Haute Dress
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418048&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446469202&R=655545176606&P_name=Red+Haute&N=4294911375+306418048+399545540&bmUID=jna500U


----------



## kelbell35

^ Nice purchases, sooz19... I especially love those DVF pants!


----------



## sooz19

kelbell35 said:


> ^ Nice purchases, sooz19... I especially love those DVF pants!


 
Thanks!    They should be arriving tomorrow so I will attempt to post photos soon!


----------



## jellybebe

I have been obsessed with breton-stripe tops lately. A couple of shirts I picked up:

Saint James Naval II tee:






J Crew colourblocked striped tee:


----------



## sooz19

jellybebe said:


> I have been obsessed with breton-stripe tops lately. A couple of shirts I picked up:
> 
> Saint James Naval II tee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew colourblocked striped tee:


 

Very nice!  I picked up this French Connection one early last month...love it!!

http://www.lastcall.com/store/catal....jhtml%3FN%3D4294967293%2B4294960735%26rd%3D1


----------



## jellybebe

sooz19 said:


> Very nice!  I pick up this French Connection one early last month...love it!!
> 
> http://www.lastcall.com/store/catal....jhtml%3FN%3D4294967293%2B4294960735%26rd%3D1



Cute and great price!


----------



## llufkin

MademoiselleXO said:


> Vena Cava for Aqua tee


Love this!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i splurged on these Young, Fabulous, & *BROKE* (no kidding! ) maxis today at Saks! a friend of mine is pregnant and looking for some cute stretchy maxis and got the white one. i was in love when i saw it! i am way bigger than she is (granted, she's got a 6 month belly) so i was for sure i would need a M or L. so glad i didn't order online bc i wound up with XS!! of course, when i saw the dark blue i had to get it too. $158 each and i am SOOOOOOO happy!!!  photo credits: shopbop.com & shopdivine.com


----------



## hollyyih

links to item on my blog. the top was $9.80 and the belt was $5.50


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i splurged on these Young, Fabulous, & *BROKE* (no kidding! ) maxis today at Saks! a friend of mine is pregnant and looking for some cute stretchy maxis and got the white one. i was in love when i saw it! i am way bigger than she is (granted, she's got a 6 month belly) so i was for sure i would need a M or L. so glad i didn't order online bc i wound up with XS!! of course, when i saw the dark blue i had to get it too. $158 each and i am SOOOOOOO happy!!!  photo credits: shopbop.com & shopdivine.com


 
Those are both really pretty, very flattering!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Those are both really pretty, very flattering!



thanks! they really are so comfy and create such a gorgeous shape...nothing like the online reviews said.


----------



## AlinaRose

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i splurged on these Young, Fabulous, & *BROKE* (no kidding! ) maxis today at Saks! a friend of mine is pregnant and looking for some cute stretchy maxis and got the white one. i was in love when i saw it! i am way bigger than she is (granted, she's got a 6 month belly) so i was for sure i would need a M or L. so glad i didn't order online bc i wound up with XS!! of course, when i saw the dark blue i had to get it too. $158 each and i am SOOOOOOO happy!!!  photo credits: shopbop.com & shopdivine.com



looove the maxis! You're making me want to buy one or two for this summer


----------



## SouthernBelle11

Sanctuary red denim skinnies from Zappos!  Still trying to figure out what to pair them with!


----------



## SouthernBelle11

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i splurged on these Young, Fabulous, & *BROKE* (no kidding! ) maxis today at Saks! a friend of mine is pregnant and looking for some cute stretchy maxis and got the white one. i was in love when i saw it! i am way bigger than she is (granted, she's got a 6 month belly) so i was for sure i would need a M or L. so glad i didn't order online bc i wound up with XS!! of course, when i saw the dark blue i had to get it too. $158 each and i am SOOOOOOO happy!!!  photo credits: shopbop.com & shopdivine.com


 
I am in love with those maxis


----------



## AlinaRose

SouthernBelle11 said:


> Sanctuary red denim skinnies from Zappos!  Still trying to figure out what to pair them with!



You can never go wrong with gray, black, or white


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Elizabeth & James blouse





Joie blouse






This was all thrifted =D it was all half off, too:
50 cent Coach belt





7FAM shorts...$1.50





7FAM jeans $5
They've been worn by Lo Bosworth, Jessica Alba, Liv Tyler, Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, Renee Zellweger, Halle Berry, Reese Witherspoon, Cameron Diaz....I just looked them up right now on Google Images and they seem to be a celebrity favorite lol. 





Current/Elliot jeans $4 (worn by Rihanna, Rachel Bilson, Charlize Theron...)




Cool zippered bottom  They're superrrr skinny!





NWT Moschino trousers...$5...retail for $525









Crazy Pencey tank top....don't know what I will do with this but it was $1.50





Beaded Nanette Lepore skirt....$2





LAMB sweater vest $2




Paired with a Band of Outsiders button up that I thrifted for like $4


----------



## marina230

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i splurged on these Young, Fabulous, & *BROKE* (no kidding! ) maxis today at Saks! a friend of mine is pregnant and looking for some cute stretchy maxis and got the white one. i was in love when i saw it! i am way bigger than she is (granted, she's got a 6 month belly) so i was for sure i would need a M or L. so glad i didn't order online bc i wound up with XS!! of course, when i saw the dark blue i had to get it too. $158 each and i am SOOOOOOO happy!!!  photo credits: shopbop.com & shopdivine.com



Love this maxi! I am going to Saks today. I am so much in maxi this year, let me know if you have any other ideas.


----------



## edsbgrl

I've gone a little Banana Republic nutty lately-


----------



## Brina

MademoiselleXO said:
			
		

> Elizabeth & James blouse
> 
> Joie blouse
> 
> This was all thrifted =D it was all half off, too:
> 50 cent Coach belt
> 
> 7FAM shorts...$1.50
> 
> 7FAM jeans $5
> They've been worn by Lo Bosworth, Jessica Alba, Liv Tyler, Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, Renee Zellweger, Halle Berry, Reese Witherspoon, Cameron Diaz....I just looked them up right now on Google Images and they seem to be a celebrity favorite lol.
> 
> Current/Elliot jeans $4 (worn by Rihanna, Rachel Bilson, Charlize Theron...)
> 
> Cool zippered bottom  They're superrrr skinny!
> 
> NWT Moschino trousers...$5...retail for $525
> 
> Crazy Pencey tank top....don't know what I will do with this but it was $1.50
> 
> Beaded Nanette Lepore skirt....$2
> 
> LAMB sweater vest $2
> 
> Paired with a Band of Outsiders button up that I thrifted for like $4



Can you please also get me those nice 7fam jeans?  Lucky you, such a steal!


----------



## quynh_1206

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i splurged on these Young, Fabulous, & *BROKE* (no kidding! ) maxis today at Saks! a friend of mine is pregnant and looking for some cute stretchy maxis and got the white one. i was in love when i saw it! i am way bigger than she is (granted, she's got a 6 month belly) so i was for sure i would need a M or L. so glad i didn't order online bc i wound up with XS!! of course, when i saw the dark blue i had to get it too. $158 each and i am SOOOOOOO happy!!!  photo credits: shopbop.com & shopdivine.com


 
So pretty!


----------



## sooz19

Since the DVF pants I ordered went back, I needed something fun for spring/summer (and probably fall too) to take their place.  Picked up this skirt from shopbop and I am in LOVE (and more importantly this fit correctly)!!

http://www.shopbop.com/maxi-skirt-slit-mason-by/vp/v=1/845524441929645.htm?fm=search-shopbysize


----------



## maddalena

blouse


----------



## MsVtg

Vintage High Waisted Levis Shorts= My Spring/Summer Staple (From Ebay)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Michael Kors Camo Belt With Gold Studs




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MsVtg

maddalena said:


> blouse



Adorable


----------



## hollyyih

hollyyih said:


> links to item on my blog. the top was $9.80 and the belt was $5.50








Apparently there was an issue the first time I posted.

More info on my blog


----------



## sensible matron

I wish there were a plus size version of this thread. 

Anyway, I wear 16-18, my recent acquisitions:

ASOS dress
http://images.asos.com/inv/media/2/8/0/2/1982082/blueorangepiping/image1xxl.jpg

Eloquii Tulip Skirt
http://demandware.edgesuite.net/aag...v1331448099666/images/xlarge/27266516_250.jpg

Dorothy Perkins bird print blouse
http://us.topshop.com/wcsstore/DorothyPerkins/images/catalog/05273882_large.jpg

Anthro Cloudrose Dress
http://images.anthropologie.com/is/image/Anthropologie/24041113_095_b?$redesign-zoom-5x$

Anthro Ruffled Cape Tank
http://images.anthropologie.com/is/image/Anthropologie/23660525_045_b?$redesign-zoom-5x$


----------



## Asia_Leone

Last purchased was this Aqua floral blazer that I'm now obsessed with!


----------



## LexLV

Ordered a few Lilly Pulitzer dresses to gear up for spring - its been so warm lately!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Elizabeth & James blouse, Joie blouse, and tibi dress! &#10084;


----------



## PinkTruffle

MademoiselleXO said:


> Elizabeth & James blouse, Joie blouse, and tibi dress! &#10084;



Beautiful pieces, esp the EJ blouse.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Brina said:
			
		

> Can you please also get me those nice 7fam jeans?  Lucky you, such a steal!



Goodwill!  thrift stores have amazing jeans


----------



## MademoiselleXO

PinkTruffle said:
			
		

> Beautiful pieces, esp the EJ blouse.



Thank you! I just realized I already posted it here -_- I shop so much I lose track LOL


----------



## quynh_1206

LexLV said:


> Ordered a few Lilly Pulitzer dresses to gear up for spring - its been so warm lately!


 
These dresses are super cute! Did you happen to score them at a great price?


----------



## LexLV

quynh_1206 said:


> These dresses are super cute! Did you happen to score them at a great price?


 
Thanks! I wish haha, I ordered 2 from Saks using my spend some get some gift card and then ordered 2 from bloomingdales who is having their HOT! Sale and got a few dollars off there as well.  My Saks order actually already came but I had to return the Carolyn dress (Pink with the green - looked like a 1950s house dress very unflattering) and so ordered 3 more today as Saks is having another spend some get some event!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

In honor of International Womens Day last week and the beautiful weather I did a little spring shopping, I am so excited for spring this year, my wardrobe will be consisting of stripes, florals, fitted daytime dresses, wrap dresses and neons!

Here is my haul from the other day:


----------



## jellybebe

And my obsession with breton-stripe tops continues...
Just got this Demylee cashmere sweater:


----------



## quynh_1206

jellybebe said:


> And my obsession with breton-stripe tops continues...
> Just got this Demylee cashmere sweater:


 
Love this


----------



## hollyyih

quality at forever 21 is on the poor side, but these were super cute for $15!

more info on blog about fit and etc.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Anthracite suede jacket from Muubaa. Just need to know how to look after it!


----------



## c0uture

MsVtg said:


> Vintage High Waisted Levis Shorts= My Spring/Summer Staple (From Ebay)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Michael Kors Camo Belt With Gold Studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I have this belt.. I love it!


----------



## c0uture

Zara Pants










Forever 21 Blouse


----------



## MsVtg

c0uture said:


> Zara Pants
> 
> View attachment 1643976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1643977
> 
> 
> 
> I Love Zara & Those Pants Are Perfection, Color Is So Springy


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Cute belted shirt dress I ordered from GoJane which fits great, and a neon pink purse I found while shopping the other day. I have been hunting down a neon pink to go with my spring wardrobe for this season and when I saw it I squealed lol.





Rory Beca for Forever 21 High Low Maxi Dress which I love!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

A mix of things from Marshalls and Charlotte Russe, I love the striped blazer





And my order from Forever 21 that arrived today, everything except for the nautical rose top which came from bodyc.com





I am so obsessed with spring this year lol, between neons, florals, stripes and neutrals I am loosing my mind!


----------



## c0uture

Thanks!! I know, can't wait to wear them


----------



## Mia Bella

Double slit skirt from UO

The slits go allllllll the way up to the band of the skirt and I think I might stitch it up until it hits right below where the bottom of my underwear stops so I can at least have that covered. Talk about pulling an Angelina Jolie at the Oscars.


----------



## chicjean

Soooo many great purchases lately!! Love all of these items- this is such a dangerous thread to follow.... 

Got this dress by SAS Sportswear (never heard of this brand...) from TJ Maxx yesterday. I have mixed feelings about the fit since I think the leather does a weird pooching thing right on my stomach when you look at it from the side, but it's real leather. It was such a steal at $65, I had to bring it home to think about it... Thoughts?


----------



## hollyyih

more info on blog. two skirts for $23


----------



## Fee4zy

chicjean said:


> Soooo many great purchases lately!! Love all of these items- this is such a dangerous thread to follow....
> 
> Got this dress by SAS Sportswear (never heard of this brand...) from TJ Maxx yesterday. I have mixed feelings about the fit since I think the leather does a weird pooching thing right on my stomach when you look at it from the side, but it's real leather. It was such a steal at $65, I had to bring it home to think about it... Thoughts?



Love it! Is the pooch from the fabric?  Will Spanx help?  Not saying you have a pooch, cause I know you don't, but if the leather does that on it's own, it would bother me.  It'll get wrinkly after you've been sitting for a while.


----------



## chicjean

Fee4zy said:


> Love it! Is the pooch from the fabric?  Will Spanx help?  Not saying you have a pooch, cause I know you don't, but if the leather does that on it's own, it would bother me.  It'll get wrinkly after you've been sitting for a while.



Thanks!! It's from excess fabric, I think... tried Spanx, but it doesn't make much of a difference. I think I'll try and see if I can't get it altered a bit...


----------



## platinum_girly

I think that you look fab hun, but most importantly is how you feel, because everybody in the world could tell you that the dress looks great on you but if you aren't feeling it then you probably won't want to wear it, KWIM?



chicjean said:


> Soooo many great purchases lately!! Love all of these items- this is such a dangerous thread to follow....
> 
> Got this dress by SAS Sportswear (never heard of this brand...) from TJ Maxx yesterday. I have mixed feelings about the fit since I think the leather does a weird pooching thing right on my stomach when you look at it from the side, but it's real leather. It was such a steal at $65, I had to bring it home to think about it... Thoughts?


----------



## jellybebe

chicjean said:
			
		

> Soooo many great purchases lately!! Love all of these items- this is such a dangerous thread to follow....
> 
> Got this dress by SAS Sportswear (never heard of this brand...) from TJ Maxx yesterday. I have mixed feelings about the fit since I think the leather does a weird pooching thing right on my stomach when you look at it from the side, but it's real leather. It was such a steal at $65, I had to bring it home to think about it... Thoughts?



I think it's the nature of the leather that is causing it to be stiff and pouch out - I would get it altered if you can. Btw, I love your hair and your arm party!


----------



## chicjean

platinum_girly said:


> I think that you look fab hun, but most importantly is how you feel, because everybody in the world could tell you that the dress looks great on you but if you aren't feeling it then you probably won't want to wear it, KWIM?





jellybebe said:


> I think it's the nature of the leather that is causing it to be stiff and pouch out - I would get it altered if you can. Btw, I love your hair and your arm party!



Thank you both! I think I'm going to take it into my tailor and see what he can do today. Keeping it


----------



## angelastoel

went a little bit crazy at scotch and soda:


----------



## LexLV

I know I posted a while back about a few Lilly items I picked up, but here is my consolidated Lilly Pulitzer haul!

Today, picked up a new peach AMcQ skull scarf for spring, so cute! Its hard to capture the color but its a beautiful IRL.


----------



## butterfly_baby

love the color of the scarf!!! perfect for spring



LexLV said:


> I know I posted a while back about a few Lilly items I picked up, but here is my consolidated Lilly Pulitzer haul!
> 
> Today, picked up a new peach AMcQ skull scarf for spring, so cute! Its hard to capture the color but its a beautiful IRL.


----------



## ChloeMateo

Rag & Bone shorts on sale  
Parker and Joie blouses


----------



## ChloeMateo

chicjean said:


> Soooo many great purchases lately!! Love all of these items- this is such a dangerous thread to follow....
> 
> Got this dress by SAS Sportswear (never heard of this brand...) from TJ Maxx yesterday. I have mixed feelings about the fit since I think the leather does a weird pooching thing right on my stomach when you look at it from the side, but it's real leather. It was such a steal at $65, I had to bring it home to think about it... Thoughts?



Definitely a keeper! I love the leather detail. 



hollyyih said:


> more info on blog. two skirts for $23



Wow, what a steal! Great find




angelastoel said:


> went a little bit crazy at scotch and soda:



I love the sweater!



LexLV said:


> I know I posted a while back about a few Lilly items I picked up, but here is my consolidated Lilly Pulitzer haul!
> 
> Today, picked up a new peach AMcQ skull scarf for spring, so cute! Its hard to capture the color but its a beautiful IRL.



Ooh the peach color is gorgeous!


----------



## French75

just bought this Iro jacket ! I hope I'll be able to wear it as i'm kind of shy with sequins. But the name of the jacket is actually my first name !!  How could I resist ?


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Got this Marc by Marc Jacobs blouse today


----------



## luciabugia

Red jeans. My first time buying a pair of pants/jeans from Forever 21.  Not good
More pic and review from on my blog


----------



## chloe_chanel

harper quinn said:
			
		

> anthracite suede jacket from muubaa. Just need to know how to look after it!



love!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Double slit skirt from UO
> 
> The slits go allllllll the way up to the band of the skirt and I think I might stitch it up until it hits right below where the bottom of my underwear stops so I can at least have that covered. Talk about pulling an Angelina Jolie at the Oscars.



This skirt is hot and you have the long legs for it


----------



## krazycatlady

French75 said:


> just bought this Iro jacket ! I hope I'll be able to wear it as i'm kind of shy with sequins. But the name of the jacket is actually my first name !!  How could I resist ?




This jacket is so gorgeous!! I am shy with sequins too since im not usually a sequins type of person, but if it has your first name then you gotta go for it!!


----------



## krazycatlady

ChloeMateo said:


> Rag & Bone shorts on sale
> Parker and Joie blouses




LOVE those shorts!!


----------



## krazycatlady

AlinaRose said:


> needs to be ironed, but here it is



I bought the same shirt I found it at Goodwill though just today!! and two other similar ones, one was white and the other was coral the coral one was old navy i forget what the second white one was. I think these are so cute!!


----------



## krazycatlady

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1580854
> 
> 
> View attachment 1580855
> 
> 
> I absolutely love my new Topshop studded flats.




I ADORE These


----------



## chicjean

ChloeMateo said:


> Definitely a keeper! I love the leather detail.



Thanks! Took it to a tailor and he's getting rid of some of the excess leather around the middle. 




French75 said:


> just bought this Iro jacket ! I hope I'll be able to wear it as i'm kind of shy with sequins. But the name of the jacket is actually my first name !!  How could I resist ?



 Seriously amazing. Where did you find this?! IRO is one of my favorite brands!


----------



## loves

luciabugia said:


> Red jeans. My first time buying a pair of pants/jeans from Forever 21.  Not good
> More pic and review from on my blog
> 
> View attachment 1656054



lovely on you! i recently got a bright red pair as well


----------



## French75

Thanks !!  I live in Paris, and bought it at a department store, but I saw that NAP, & matchesfashion just received it too 



chicjean said:


> Thanks! Took it to a tailor and he's getting rid of some of the excess leather around the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously amazing. Where did you find this?! IRO is one of my favorite brands!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Thanks!


chloe_chanel said:


> love!


----------



## annemerrick

krazycatlady said:


> I bought the same shirt I found it at Goodwill though just today!! and two other similar ones, one was white and the other was coral the coral one was old navy i forget what the second white one was. I think these are so cute!!


 
If you love to thrift...I would like to extend an invitiation to join us in our "secondhand bargains" thread in the "general shopping" area!  We love to hear about/show off/dream about our thrifted treasures!


----------



## bnjj

Calvin Klein dress


----------



## quynh_1206

My most recent Topshop purchases.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

quynh_1206 said:


> My most recent Topshop purchases.




Oooh I love that second top ...are those pockets?  Its cute


----------



## quynh_1206

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Oooh I love that second top ...are those pockets? Its cute


 
Thanks! They're actually just tucked on the side. It's a very cute top, but it is actually very sheer in real life. Pretty pricey for such a sheer blouse.


----------



## LVmyLife

Louis Vuitton scarf


----------



## Asia_Leone

LVmyLife said:


> Louis Vuitton scarf
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658684



You are so pretty!


----------



## Asia_Leone

My recent purchase was my BCBGeneration dress that I wore to my "party dress" Fashion & Friendship party.


----------



## LVmyLife

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> You are so pretty!



Your nice Thank you


----------



## LVmyLife

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> My recent purchase was my BCBGeneration dress that I wore to my "party dress" Fashion & Friendship party.



Um you look amaz in this pic! Hair to shoes!! Love it!!!


----------



## jaijai1012

LVmyLife said:
			
		

> Louis Vuitton scarf



You are so gorgeous! Do you mind telling me what brand and color lipstick is that? I've been searching for something just like that forever!


----------



## LVmyLife

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> You are so gorgeous! Do you mind telling me what brand and color lipstick is that? I've been searching for something just like that forever!



Yea sure! It took me forever to find it too! Lol it looks super pink looking so don't be alarmed!  It's YSL #7.  I have the gloss and the lipstick. But in the pic i posted it's just the lipstick with a clear gloss over it. I like just the 7 gloss too alone it's really pretty.


----------



## jaijai1012

LVmyLife said:
			
		

> Yea sure! It took me forever to find it too! Lol it looks super pink looking so don't be alarmed!  It's YSL #7.  I have the gloss and the lipstick. But in the pic i posted it's just the lipstick with a clear gloss over it. I like just the 7 gloss too alone it's really pretty.



Thank you so much for sharing!   Its so hard to find one that goes on naturally instead of looking caked on. (It could also be because you're so stunning that you could pull off anything).  I hope it'll look nice on me too, Sephora here I come! LoL


----------



## LVmyLife

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for sharing!   Its so hard to find one that goes on naturally instead of looking caked on. (It could also be because you're so stunning that you could pull off anything).  I hope it'll look nice on me too, Sephora here I come! LoL



Omg your too sweet thank you!


----------



## c0uture

quynh_1206 said:
			
		

> My most recent Topshop purchases.



Love both!


----------



## c0uture

LVmyLife said:
			
		

> Louis Vuitton scarf



Pretty, nice scarf!


----------



## c0uture

Asia_Leone said:
			
		

> My recent purchase was my BCBGeneration dress that I wore to my "party dress" Fashion & Friendship party.



Amazing!!!


----------



## c0uture

Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent Romper


----------



## jellybebe

Couldn't resist these 2 J Crew linen tops!


----------



## quynh_1206

c0uture said:


> Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent Romper
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1666196


 
So cute!


----------



## quynh_1206

jellybebe said:


> Couldn't resist these 2 J Crew linen tops!


 
Love these tops! Especially the second pink one.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I just bought 3 of these Old Navy dresses: Spring Azalea, Bright Nite, and Lucky Lilac. I have a black one that I bought last year and I love it. It's the only maxi dress I've found that works for me. I'm 5'3" and XS Petite fits perfectly.


----------



## Rimi

bought this awesome blazer from Zara


----------



## Frivole88

I can't get enough of the vibrant colors to add to my Spring wardrobe 

Equipment Silk Blouse



J Brand Coated Skinny Jeans



Missoni Zigzag Scarf/Shawl


----------



## chunkylover53

^ Absolutely adore that Missoni scarf!

Betsey Johnson purchases courtesy of the recent Spend n Save offer:


----------



## jellybebe

kristinlorraine said:


> I can't get enough of the vibrant colors to add to my Spring wardrobe
> 
> Equipment Silk Blouse
> View attachment 1675802
> 
> 
> J Brand Coated Skinny Jeans
> View attachment 1675801
> 
> 
> Missoni Zigzag Scarf/Shawl
> View attachment 1675803



I love the scarf! May I ask where you found it?


----------



## Frivole88

jellybebe said:


> I love the scarf! May I ask where you found it?



thanks! i bought it from shopbop. i believe there's only one left...hurry and get it! here's the link:

http://www.shopbop.com/zigzag-shawl-missoni/vp/v=1/845524441932282.htm


----------



## jellybebe

kristinlorraine said:


> thanks! i bought it from shopbop. i believe there's only one left...hurry and get it! here's the link:
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/zigzag-shawl-missoni/vp/v=1/845524441932282.htm



Thank you so much! I grabbed it! Hope I love it and that it arrives in time for my trip to NY!


----------



## Frivole88

jellybebe said:


> Thank you so much! I grabbed it! Hope I love it and that it arrives in time for my trip to NY!



you'll definitely love it. it's lightweight and the color/ pattern is gorgeous with subtle shimmer. my only complaint is the delicate fabric which can snag easily so i try not to wear any jewelry and let the scarf stand out alone


----------



## jellybebe

kristinlorraine said:
			
		

> you'll definitely love it. it's lightweight and the color/ pattern is gorgeous with subtle shimmer. my only complaint is the delicate fabric which can snag easily so i try not to wear any jewelry and let the scarf stand out alone



Ahhh I will prob snag it then as I'm a klutz haha. I have spent so long going back and forth trying to decide which colours/patterns I liked best in Missoni scarves but the price of this one was too good to pass up! So happy.


----------



## platinum_girly

Red leopard jeans:


----------



## flsurfergirl3

sooooo...i bought the YFB Hamptons dress in 2 more colors :/

the black was on Gilt for $89 and i tried to order the Pink Navajo from Revolveclothing.com and they cancelled saying unavailable but gave me 25% off one item in the next 30 days. i kept checking like a mad woman and finally an XS was available (yes, i'm insane) so it was $158 down to $110! 

my summer wardrobe is complete...for now


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Just got my very first signature shirt from Equipment, in the classic white, and I LOVE IT!  Already have plans for several more colours of the same shirt, and I swear this really is THE most perfect shirt. Teehee! 

Not the best picture, granted, but at least you can see it on.


----------



## flower71

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Just got my very first signature shirt from Equipment, in the classic white, and I LOVE IT!  Already have plans for several more colours of the same shirt, and I swear this really is THE most perfect shirt. Teehee!
> 
> Not the best picture, granted, but at least you can see it on.


I am a huge Equipment fan, esp their signature shirts, so rock n roll! love it!


----------



## flower71

kristinlorraine said:


> I can't get enough of the vibrant colors to add to my Spring wardrobe
> 
> Equipment Silk Blouse
> View attachment 1675802
> 
> 
> J Brand Coated Skinny Jeans
> View attachment 1675801
> 
> 
> Missoni Zigzag Scarf/Shawl
> View attachment 1675803


love everything you bought, esp those jeans...and the scarf too. Can't get enough of missoni, right?


----------



## flower71

HermesNewbie said:


> I just bought 3 of these Old Navy dresses: Spring Azalea, Bright Nite, and Lucky Lilac. I have a black one that I bought last year and I love it. It's the only maxi dress I've found that works for me. I'm 5'3" and XS Petite fits perfectly.


SO PRETTY


----------



## GirlieShoppe

flower71 said:


> SO PRETTY



Thank you so much! I loved the dresses so much, I ended up ordering three more!


----------



## Amylynne

I ordered these Siwy Hannahs in my size and I already need to exchange for a size bigger because they run SO SMALL!

http://www.siwydenim.com/Images/ProductFull/14517-4258/hannah.jpg

I'm usually a 24/25 in jeans and these I must take a 25 because they don't seem to give at all!


----------



## Frivole88

thank you! i am quite addicted with pastels now and Equipment silk blouses. 



flower71 said:


> love everything you bought, esp those jeans...and the scarf too. Can't get enough of missoni, right?


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

flsurfergirl3 said:


> sooooo...i bought the YFB Hamptons dress in 2 more colors :/
> 
> the black was on Gilt for $89 and i tried to order the Pink Navajo from Revolveclothing.com and they cancelled saying unavailable but gave me 25% off one item in the next 30 days. i kept checking like a mad woman and finally an XS was available (yes, i'm insane) so it was $158 down to $110!
> 
> my summer wardrobe is complete...for now



I love those dresses!!


----------



## quynh_1206

chunkylover53 said:


> ^ Absolutely adore that Missoni scarf!
> 
> Betsey Johnson purchases courtesy of the recent Spend n Save offer:


 
These dresses are super cute. Please post some mod pictures if you can!


----------



## jellybebe

PlaceboGiraffe said:
			
		

> Just got my very first signature shirt from Equipment, in the classic white, and I LOVE IT!  Already have plans for several more colours of the same shirt, and I swear this really is THE most perfect shirt. Teehee!
> 
> Not the best picture, granted, but at least you can see it on.



Love Equipment blouses. I am always plotting for my next one. (I have 3 so far.)


----------



## jellybebe

After being told this item was not available for special order, I got another notification that it was available for pre-order! I have been in love with this IRO oversized jacket since I saw the spring campaign. I was going to try and track it down in NY next week but now I don't have to! I think it will be a forever piece!


----------



## qtcoco

Just got this little red number, now I need a party to wear this to! ^^


----------



## pro_shopper

Alice and Olivia black sheath dress. I just hope it fits because I hear their dress sizing tends to run small.


----------



## jtf0420

Took advantage of the Kate Spade F&F!
Shaelynn Top
i.mulu.me/uploads/attachment/image/10375/NJMU1672_142_370x.jpeg
Broome Street Jeans in Gulabi
katespade.inthemointeractive.com/App_Themes/KateSpade/_images/pink-jeans.jpg

And from piperlime today
J brand floral jeans
www1.assets-gap.com/webcontent/0004/358/448/cn4358448.jpg
collective concepts maxi skirt
www3.assets-gap.com/webcontent/0004/780/481/cn4780481.jpg


----------



## jellybebe

J Brand leather shorts! I have been searching for a pair for a long time and these are buttery soft and very flattering!


----------



## whiterussian

Hi ladies! On a sort of unrelated note I just purchased this parker dress via shopbop (for all of you who are fans of the site, they're having a 20% off until tomorrow at midnight with the code inthefamily20) & was curious if anyone had suggestions on what shoes & accessories to wear with this? I'm thinking it's going to be my birthday dress so i'd like to have it be a little sassy but still feminine. 



Thanks in advance!


----------



## chloe_chanel

whiterussian said:


> Hi ladies! On a sort of unrelated note I just purchased this parker dress via shopbop (for all of you who are fans of the site, they're having a 20% off until tomorrow at midnight with the code inthefamily20) & was curious if anyone had suggestions on what shoes & accessories to wear with this? I'm thinking it's going to be my birthday dress so i'd like to have it be a little sassy but still feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Nude peep toe platform pumps.


----------



## sillywahine

Amylynne said:


> I ordered these Siwy Hannahs in my size and I already need to exchange for a size bigger because they run SO SMALL!
> 
> http://www.siwydenim.com/Images/ProductFull/14517-4258/hannah.jpg
> 
> I'm usually a 24/25 in jeans and these I must take a 25 because they don't seem to give at all!



I agree! I don't know if it's the Hannahs, but they do run small!! I ordered a 26 and I swear my stomach would have bruised if I kept it buttoned for even 5 minutes! Took some time but I finally lost some weight and now I'm a size 25, and they now fit comfortably...! ha!


----------



## MissDarkEyes

chloe_chanel said:


> Nude peep toe platform pumps.




Along with the nude pumps, I would add some pretty enamel bangles.  No need for a necklace, since the neckline is so pretty.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> J Brand leather shorts! I have been searching for a pair for a long time and these are buttery soft and very flattering!


ooohhh, those sound nice! any pic?


----------



## whiterussian

chloe_chanel said:


> Nude peep toe platform pumps.


Chloe, the dress is blush/nude in person so I feel like nude platform pumps will match way too closely. What about gold? Coral?


----------



## chloe_chanel

whiterussian said:
			
		

> Chloe, the dress is blush/nude in person so I feel like nude platform pumps will match way too closely. What about gold? Coral?



Hmm you may be right. Gold embellished or jeweled heeled sandals would be nice. And those shoes with that dress would lengthen your leg. Coral is a very pretty color too.


----------



## Deborah1986

LVmyLife said:


> Louis Vuitton scarf
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658684



_looks stunning on you. amazing congrats _


----------



## Deborah1986

MademoiselleXO said:


> Got this Marc by Marc Jacobs blouse today



_cute love it _


----------



## loves

in the mood for blue


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

I just purchased this Michael Kors petite sheath dress.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ryID=27939#fn=sp=1&spc=41&ruleId=25&slotId=12


----------



## SouthernBelle11

Vix Hermanny bia logo bikini.  Finally found the color I had been searching for!!


----------



## SouthernBelle11

And a sweet little Lilly Pulitzer dress


----------



## k*d

Mary Katrantzou Bael-Print Dress


----------



## kat99

k*d said:


> Mary Katrantzou Bael-Print Dress



You bought it!! Very bad but soooo good


----------



## jellybebe

J Brand star print shorts





Rag & Bone Bridget sweater





I really gained a new appreciation for Rag & Bone while I was in New York! Their pieces are beautifully made with simple cuts.


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> ooohhh, those sound nice! any pic?



Sorry Flower no modelling shots, but here is a pic I found online. They are really soft and flattering! I think they were a great investment piece, as they are a wardrobe staple.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Sorry Flower no modelling shots, but here is a pic I found online. They are really soft and flattering! I think they were a great investment piece, as they are a wardrobe staple.


they are perfect! as you say, a wardrobe staple


----------



## k*d

kat99 said:


> You bought it!! Very bad but soooo good


 
Thanks K!


----------



## heathery

Stumbled upon a huge sale at Sears last week. All coats were marked $9.99. You know I stocked up! Ended up saving $572 that day.


----------



## flower71

k*d said:


> Mary Katrantzou Bael-Print Dress


Great buy
I love her collection, I want everything...but I hardly wear dresses, so I have to get a flowery top, for sure


----------



## flower71

I just scored these MIH jeans, hope they'll fit!





[/IMG]


----------



## jellybebe

A cute little summery top and the most amazing jeans! I need to go on a ban...


----------



## chunkylover53

k*d said:


> Mary Katrantzou Bael-Print Dress



Oh, this is amazing!

More Betsey Johnson for my collection (I'm a creature of habit!):


----------



## AlinaRose

I just scored these two tank tops off Bluefly with the friends and family promo!


----------



## randr21

jellybebe said:
			
		

> A cute little summery top and the most amazing jeans! I need to go on a ban...



wow, its like a beautiful scenery...who makes it and where can I get it?


----------



## randr21

k*d said:
			
		

> Mary Katrantzou Bael-Print Dress



gorgeous dress, which retailer carries it?


----------



## randr21

qtcoco said:
			
		

> Just got this little red number, now I need a party to wear this to! ^^



Must do a mod shot if you wear it out!  Im absolutely enamored with lace right now


----------



## jellybebe

randr21 said:
			
		

> wow, its like a beautiful scenery...who makes it and where can I get it?



They are by Mother and you can get them on revolve.com.


----------



## Frivole88

Siwy Hannah Slim Cropped Jean in Rebellion



Equipment Long Silk Blouse in Blue Sapphire


----------



## k*d

Thanks flower71, chunkylover53, & randr21!

randr21 - Mary Katrantzou is available at Neiman Marcus, Barneys, and Opening Ceremony.


----------



## LexLV

I know these are gym clothes,  but all the talking in the health and fitness forum sort of renewed my excitement so I picked up a few new lululemon items.  First a pic in my new power class tee in grape, with pink cool racer back, flash flow y sports bra and wee are from space gather & crow crops.  Also picked up - crb in heathered grey, new groove pants, power class tee in black, no limits tank in blank and the run: tame me tank in flash and black.


----------



## jellybebe

jellybebe said:


> A cute little summery top and the most amazing jeans! I need to go on a ban...



So sad because the jeans didn't fit on my athletic calves so I couldn't even really get them up my legs! So annoying because I have been waiting for these for what feels like forever and now they have to go back.


----------



## airborne

from Free People.com i brought the high waist linen pleated pants in olive and auburn

http://www.freepeople.com/clothes-pants/high-waisted-pleated-linen-pants/


----------



## my4boys

Calvin Klein dress


----------



## jellybebe

Picked up these 2 Saint James tops at J Crew. Cute basics to add to my ever-expanding Breton striped top collection!


----------



## sweetfacespout




----------



## starrynite_87

The skirt, shirt, and dress are all Aqua by Bloomingdales and a cropped  sleeveless turtleneck from American Apparel


----------



## GingerSnap527

Macy's: 

Tahari by ASL Dress, Three Quarter Sleeve Printed Wrap
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...p?ID=664028&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Ann Taylor:
Petite Romantic Floral Print Pencil Skirt
http://www.anntaylor.com/ann/catalo...geType=search&defaultColor=1138&prodId=275383
Boatneck 3/4 sleeve tee (which I don't see online right now) in a light blue

Gym capris, tops from TJ Maxx/Marshalls/Target


----------



## c0uture

Aqua Cut Out Top









Forever 21 Shorts






Rich & Skinny Shorts


----------



## c0uture

jellybebe said:
			
		

> A cute little summery top and the most amazing jeans! I need to go on a ban...



Love the jeans!


----------



## AlinaRose

sweetfacespout said:


>



love these! good choice in color!



c0uture said:


> Aqua Cut Out Top
> 
> View attachment 1701047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1701048
> 
> 
> Forever 21 Shorts
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1701049
> 
> 
> Rich & Skinny Shorts
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1701050



amazing colors! love the shorts


----------



## c0uture

AlinaRose said:
			
		

> amazing colors! love the shorts



Thanks!!


----------



## chicjean

Went a little overboard the past few days, at least for me... 

Isabel Marant Reo Jeans





Gap Boyfriend Shorts





Gap Open Knit Sweater





Mossimo Panama Hat





Zara Jacket





J.Crew Rainboots ($12 on sale, I kind of had to...)


----------



## jellybebe

chicjean said:


> Went a little overboard the past few days, at least for me...
> 
> Isabel Marant Reo Jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap Boyfriend Shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap Open Knit Sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mossimo Panama Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara Jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.Crew Rainboots ($12 on sale, I kind of had to...)



Congrats on the Reo jeans, they look so colourful and fun!


----------



## jtf0420

Eyelet Peplum Top (Piperlime)




Soft Joie Shirt (Bloomingdales)




Tibi Cami (Bloomingdales)




COH Jeans (Bloomingdales)


----------



## airborne

love the floral pants, so pretty


----------



## SouthernBelle11

Shoshanna dress - Piperlime





Collective Concepts dress - Piperlime


----------



## karolinemk

chicjean said:


> Went a little overboard the past few days, at least for me...
> 
> Isabel Marant Reo Jeans
> 
> Gap Boyfriend Shorts
> 
> Gap Open Knit Sweater
> 
> Mossimo Panama Hat
> 
> Zara Jacket
> 
> J.Crew Rainboots ($12 on sale, I kind of had to...)




LOVE the Isabel Marant jeans and the Zara jacket!!  Those jeans with the knit sweater =


----------



## karolinemk

I finally got my Cambridge Satchel today  Don't know if this is the right place to post it, but anyway!


----------



## chicjean

karolinemk said:
			
		

> I finally got my Cambridge Satchel today  Don't know if this is the right place to post it, but anyway!



Thank you  Love your bag!! Congrats!


----------



## quynh_1206

karolinemk said:


> I finally got my Cambridge Satchel today  Don't know if this is the right place to post it, but anyway!


 
lOVE THIS! CONGRATS!


----------



## karolinemk

quynh_1206 said:


> lOVE THIS! CONGRATS!



Thanks! I love it too


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

I never take pictures but:

*a tight fitting, short coral tee shirt dress.
*an asymmetrical chiffon skirt in royal blue. It is super short in the front and one side and long on the other.
* a pair of white denim cut off shorts
* a turquoise lace camisole.


----------



## Ais

Most recent purchases:

Brown wrap dress that I'm still debating on, nude shoes?  Hmmm
Fantastic Polka-dot top that looks like it walked off the set of Mad Men (Joan of course ), if you click the link you may have to click once to get away from the animal print version
A cute little jacket that actually removes my waist entirely (that's what I get for ordering online, sometimes at least) which I'm sending to my step-mother who can pull it off without issue.


----------



## Juliette Giles

I'm so into coral this year, I bought one coral shirt too, we'll see if I buy any others, I've seen SO many cute ones lately. 



Sloane_Ranger said:


> I never take pictures but:
> 
> *a tight fitting, short coral tee shirt dress.
> *an asymmetrical chiffon skirt in royal blue. It is super short in the front and one side and long on the other.
> * a pair of white denim cut off shorts
> * a turquoise lace camisole.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Dvf kinaya & julieta! Oh so cute!!!

I am addicted to DVF and the way they flatter your figure . Also a pair of Burberry rain boots and Fendi silver sandals sooo cute!


----------



## imlvholic

Found the last 1 at IM NY, Ullyse army jacket size 36. LOVE IT!


----------



## Chipper

karolinemk said:


> I finally got my Cambridge Satchel today  Don't know if this is the right place to post it, but anyway!



This color ALWAYS makes me turn my head.  Congrats!


----------



## chanel*liz

karolinemk said:


> I finally got my Cambridge Satchel today  Don't know if this is the right place to post it, but anyway!



Great color! Perfect for summer


----------



## chanel*liz

chicjean said:


> Went a little overboard the past few days, at least for me...
> 
> Isabel Marant Reo Jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap Boyfriend Shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap Open Knit Sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mossimo Panama Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara Jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.Crew Rainboots ($12 on sale, I kind of had to...)




Great choices! I need to go to Gap - that sweater is so cute!


----------



## am2022

loving all the purchases ladies!!!


----------



## am2022

this is what i got!  Zara yellow zip jacket!


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> this is what i got!  Zara yellow zip jacket!




LOVE this jacket!!!


----------



## karolinemk

Chipper said:


> This color ALWAYS makes me turn my head.  Congrats!



Thanks


----------



## SouthernBelle11

Finally broke down and bought this Nanette Lepore bikini.  I have had my eye on it since it came out.  Finally - it's MINE!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Got four blouses from Joie! 









The Calico blouse





The Elvia Lace top





The Eleanor blouse





Jenna B blouse


----------



## quynh_1206

Beautiful. Congrats! Especially the Elvia and the Jenna.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

quynh_1206 said:


> Beautiful. Congrats! Especially the Elvia and the Jenna.


Thanks!


----------



## quynh_1206

Just ordered some blouses that I can't wait to receive and wear! Ordered a very shiny skirt from Asos I am still debating on wether or not to keep it. This skirt will definitely not get too many wear from me but it was on sale.





Blouse from Forever21









Blouse Forever21





Got this Greylin Silk Tie Tee in Pink




Asos Skirt


----------



## ColdSteel

7 for all mankind Macy's exclusive dojos with a crystal butt in baywater blue. My first light pair of jean in years. I love the dojo fit so much!

I don't see them anywhere (all skinnies everywhere) so I had to get them.


----------



## angelastoel

So in love with my new neon colored jacket!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

this






...but this face....


----------



## airborne

MademoiselleXO said:


> Got four blouses from Joie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Calico blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Elvia Lace top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eleanor blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna B blouse


----------



## LaToyaForever

http://youtu.be/zYDTTLvjJXw

I went shopping so I decided to make a video to show everyone my purchases. I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Michael Stars cardigan in grey


----------



## Tashakasha

sam edelman spike heels


----------



## airborne

the spikes!


----------



## juicyincouture

From H&M...


----------



## juicyincouture

LaToyaForever said:


> http://youtu.be/zYDTTLvjJXw
> 
> I went shopping so I decided to make a video to show everyone my purchases. I hope you enjoy it



LOL your video cracked me up! cute.


----------



## Mia Bella

I've always loved the edgy, sporty look of VPL (the brand) so here are a couple new pieces I just bought.


----------



## jellybebe

Got my dream jacket... The IRO Dylan! Seen on The Man Repeller and Gwyneth Paltrow.


----------



## chloe_chanel

jellybebe said:
			
		

> Got my dream jacket... The IRO Dylan! Seen on The Man Repeller and Gwyneth Paltrow.



Cute!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> I've always loved the edgy, sporty look of VPL (the brand) so here are a couple new pieces I just bought.



Oooh! I like this brand


----------



## wilding

I ordered the Caribe Kimono from Goddess of babylon lastnight. I tend to overheat (I have the old ladies rubbing my arms and going aren't you cold constantly) and wanted something light to just throw in my bag for those just in case moments.


----------



## ilovekitty

I am having mixed feelings about this dress i bought yesterday  ...what do you ladies think?
Its bcbg. Heres the link. 
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...s=kesi&parentPage=search&searchId=61783338963


----------



## ilovekitty

I love these shirts!! 
They perfect for this season!


MademoiselleXO said:


> Got four blouses from Joie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Calico blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Elvia Lace top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eleanor blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna B blouse


----------



## ilovekitty

amacasa said:


> this is what i got! Zara yellow zip jacket!


 
AHH I love this jacket! I almost bought it in white! I didn't know if yellow would match with my clothes too much..
Great buy


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Bought these dresses last weekend. Can hardly wait for them to arrive


----------



## ilovekitty

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Bought these dresses last weekend. Can hardly wait for them to arrive


Wherr is the second one from?!? I love it!


----------



## Mia Bella

chloe_chanel said:


> Oooh! I like this brand



These VPL tops are great for girls with tiny chests (like myself ) as the straps crossing over and under your bust give you a ton of oomph! Love them


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

ilovekitty said:


> Wherr is the second one from?!? I love it!


 
From The Outnet, it's by Mikael Aghal.


----------



## juneping

rick owens leather pants...75% off...YAY!!
the inseam is super long but works...still available at the outnet, only size 4/ IT40 but label says US6


----------



## Flip88

juneping said:
			
		

> rick owens leather pants...75% off...YAY!!
> the inseam is super long but works...still available at the outnet, only size 4/ IT40 but label says US6



What a bargain!! Am envious


----------



## c0uture

Zara Shorts & Top












Forever 21 Dress & Blouse


----------



## c0uture

MademoiselleXO said:
			
		

> Got four blouses from Joie!
> 
> The Calico blouse
> 
> The Elvia Lace top
> 
> The Eleanor blouse
> 
> Jenna B blouse



Cute blouses!


----------



## c0uture

jtf0420 said:
			
		

> Eyelet Peplum Top (Piperlime)
> 
> Soft Joie Shirt (Bloomingdales)
> 
> Tibi Cami (Bloomingdales)
> 
> COH Jeans (Bloomingdales)



Love everything!


----------



## GlammaGurl

Taylor Dresses - one of my absolute fav dress makers. Had to grab them all!


----------



## GlammaGurl

J Brand skinnies in fuchsia and bright orange


----------



## GlammaGurl

This really cute crop faux leather jacket from BeBe







And I also got a few things from the Thomas Pink semi annual sale. 

Tuxedo Shirt





Tailored Shirt w cocktail cuffs





Shirt Dress


----------



## jellybebe

I was bad today :S
Got the IRO Julianne jacket and the Rag & Bone Hart biker jacket (on sale, at least).


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> I was bad today :S
> Got the IRO Julianne jacket and the Rag & Bone Hart biker jacket (on sale, at least).


oh i love both...

have you seen the IRO pheobe jacket? i bought it...so nice. like IM but with an edge


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:
			
		

> oh i love both...
> 
> have you seen the IRO pheobe jacket? i bought it...so nice. like IM but with an edge



Gorgeous! It is going to look stunning on you!


----------



## musthaveseenher

GlammaGurl said:


> Taylor Dresses - one of my absolute fav dress makers. Had to grab them all!



Gorgeous! Inspired me, but the ones I like are sold out in the smallest size.


----------



## Perfect Day

GlammaGurl said:


> J Brand skinnies in fuchsia and bright orange



Loving the orange!


----------



## jellybebe

Got the IRO Olathe jacket that I have been eyeing for months - finally went on sale so I took the plunge. So happy although I feel a bit guilty too...


----------



## Elissabeta

Some of my new in .....


----------



## Elissabeta

http://forum.purseblog.com/<a href=


http://s1182.photobucket.com/albums/x459/Elissabeta/?action=view&current=IMG_6791.jpg
http://s1182.photobucket.com/albums/x459/Elissabeta/?action=view&current=IMG_6791.jpg


----------



## Elissabeta




----------



## GlammaGurl

musthaveseenher said:


> Gorgeous! Inspired me, but the ones I like are sold out in the smallest size.



Dont know if this helps, but I always have to order one-two sizes up in their dresses. I also find a lot of them on sale at Macy's


----------



## GlammaGurl

jellybebe said:


> I was bad today :S
> Got the IRO Julianne jacket and the Rag & Bone Hart biker jacket (on sale, at least).



That R&B jacket is divine!


----------



## william_st_girl

Elissabeta... WOW to all your recent purchases... nooks like you have bought a whole new summer wardrobe! LOVE it!


----------



## jellybebe

GlammaGurl said:
			
		

> That R&B jacket is divine!



Hopefully! Still waiting for it! It was the last one so I ordered a size up. Hopefully it fits a bit longer and isn't too boxy.


----------



## C.J.

This probably looks like a shopping spree but accumulated during several weeks of vacation in Italy (=shopping heaven):

3 carry-alls: 1 grey and 2 red-navy colored (all Trussardi)
2 cotton sweaters: brownish (Marni) & white-blue (Missoni)
2 cashmere sweaters: beige (Trussardi) & beige with purple/violet/navy "pattern" (Yves Saint Laurent)
1 dark green suede down jacket (Etro)
1 beige 2-in-1 cotton jacket (Marni)
1 green-grey cardigan (Bottega Veneta)
1 white cotton shirt-jacket (Bottega Veneta)
1 blue-grey striped T-Shirt (Bottega Veneta)
1 white short-sleeved shirt w/ Foujita-print (Jil Sander)
3 pairs of jeans: purple(Etro), black (Roberto Cavalli) & dark blue (Marni)
3 pairs of trousers: turquois (Marni), white (Bottega Veneta) & blue-white striped (Ermanno Scervino)
2 pairs of shoes: brown loafers & blue suede desert boots (both Santoni)

Looks like now it's time to refresh my supply of money during the forthcoming months.


----------



## LVoepink

Lauren - Ralph Lauren trousers £185 reduced to £25 in Bicester Village. Sorry for the bad quality pic.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

GlammaGurl said:


> Taylor Dresses - one of my absolute fav dress makers. Had to grab them all!



These dresses are divine! I see they are made by Taylor but where did you get them?


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Mackage leather jacket












I'm going to wait until Fall or Winter and also get one in black.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

DVF skirt
DVF wrap dress in lady bug print 
Bar III dress "Madrid"
DVF tulipan dress in purple - I have it in hot pink and is flattering as heck!!

Tons of stuff at H&M during clearance- $5 fedora $1 jewelry $10 shoes


----------



## randr21

Pinkcaviar said:
			
		

> Mackage leather jacket
> 
> I'm going to wait until Fall or Winter and also get one in black.



Love this style. Cant blame u for going back


----------



## randr21

LVoepink said:
			
		

> Lauren - Ralph Lauren trousers £185 reduced to £25 in Bicester Village. Sorry for the bad quality pic.



Very chic and versatile


----------



## randr21

jellybebe said:
			
		

> Got the IRO Olathe jacket that I have been eyeing for months - finally went on sale so I took the plunge. So happy although I feel a bit guilty too...



Looks like a great jacket!


----------



## randr21

jellybebe said:
			
		

> I was bad today :S
> Got the IRO Julianne jacket and the Rag & Bone Hart biker jacket (on sale, at least).



I have the julianne in tweed I think...love it to death.  I see you r on a jkt binge


----------



## jellybebe

randr21 said:
			
		

> I have the julianne in tweed I think...love it to death.  I see you r on a jkt binge



I am! I need to stop! I ordered the Julianne online but tried it on in a store first. I initially saw it in Paris and was interested but had just bought yet another IRO jacket so I couldn't justify it right then and there! Does your Julianne have metallic threads running through it?


----------



## randr21

jellybebe said:
			
		

> I am! I need to stop! I ordered the Julianne online but tried it on in a store first. I initially saw it in Paris and was interested but had just bought yet another IRO jacket so I couldn't justify it right then and there! Does your Julianne have metallic threads running through it?



Yes it does! I could dress it up or down..so versatile, and cheaper than a chanel one so I can buy other things.

I adore jackets, so I cant help u to stop.  keep posting so I can get some ideas.


----------



## GlammaGurl

Alex Spoils Me said:


> These dresses are divine! I see they are made by Taylor but where did you get them?



Thanks ASM 

I purchased them during a flash sale at HauteLook, but I've also purchased these dresses from Macys & Nordstrom.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

GlammaGurl said:


> Thanks ASM
> 
> I purchased them during a flash sale at HauteLook, but I've also purchased these dresses from Macys & Nordstrom.



Thanks for the reply. I gotta check out these dresses for sure.


----------



## bleachedrukia

gottaluvmybags said:


> DVF skirt
> DVF wrap dress in lady bug print
> Bar III dress "Madrid"
> DVF tulipan dress in purple - I have it in hot pink and is flattering as heck!!
> 
> Tons of stuff at H&M during clearance- $5 fedora $1 jewelry $10 shoes



Love H&M clearance!!  picked up a dress for $7!


----------



## Elissabeta

william_st_girl said:


> Elissabeta... WOW to all your recent purchases... nooks like you have bought a whole new summer wardrobe! LOVE it!




Thank you Sweete , now I am  waitng for sale ....more shopping is coming ....crazy me .


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Super score today at Nordies Rack!!!  

Most noteworthy was a Vince leather jumper ($600) for $39.90!!!!

Soooo much good stuff, the clearance event starts tomorrow but they started markdowns today so run in!!!


----------



## Hope01

A couple of Topshop items!


----------



## airborne

loving the black maxi


----------



## Hope01

airborne said:


> loving the black maxi


 
Thank you. Both items are nicer in person, the dress fabric is beautiful!


----------



## Ebonynoir

I purchased all this last weekend at my local Mango store. I was extra happy to find this silk top, although its a size bigger.


----------



## MissIndependent

This Alexa Chung/Vero Moda dress 

Front:






And bag:


----------



## MrsTGreen

Recent buys from The Limited...
Black Sateen Stretch Jacket
www.i974.phot





obucket.com

Ponte Pencil Skirt in Violet & Black
www.i974.photobu





cket.com


----------



## AlinaRose

I stopped by my local Steinmart today and picked up three Calvin Klein bras and a cozy olive green scarf by Oscar de la Renta, all for under $90!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

gottaluvmybags said:
			
		

> Super score today at Nordies Rack!!!
> 
> Most noteworthy was a Vince leather jumper ($600) for $39.90!!!!
> 
> Soooo much good stuff, the clearance event starts tomorrow but they started markdowns today so run in!!!



Pictures!


----------



## randr21

gottaluvmybags said:
			
		

> Pictures!



Omg that leather dress is still 3 digits on nm.com!


----------



## xoxoCat

Pinkcaviar said:


> Mackage leather jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to wait until Fall or Winter and also get one in black.



Is this from Aritzia? I was looking at them too, and this girl comes up to me and tells me that they're half off at www.ssense.com and lo and behold, she was right and I got a black leather jacket for half the price. The styles probably aren't exactly the same as the full priced ones, of course.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

randr21 said:
			
		

> Omg that leather dress is still 3 digits on nm.com!



Happy dance!!! I will need some tips on styling it up !!!  I could not believe it!


----------



## lovely64

Etro silk Tunic and Mario Grifoni dress/top. I love red and purple/orange together.


----------



## Elsie87

^Both are beautiful!!!


My summer sale goodies:


----------



## platinum_girly

I am so obsessed with fringe, i could not resist these for a sale markdown to £10.00!!!


----------



## lovely64

Elsie87 said:


> ^Both are beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> My summer sale goodies:


 Thank you! You have found some very pretty ones too!


----------



## sabrunka

Got a new top and pair of shorts by Iro!! So happy! Great sale scores


----------



## jellybebe

sabrunka said:


> Got a new top and pair of shorts by Iro!! So happy! Great sale scores



Yay! I    IRO, great buys!


----------



## beggarbaby

Bunch of sale stuff from UO...


----------



## Millicat

sabrunka said:


> Got a new top and pair of shorts by Iro!! So happy! Great sale scores


 
I *LOVE* that top, the length is perfect and the colour's good too, i want !!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I've been shopping like crazy this summer! I've found a lot of great items at Talbots, but I also found this cute dress at Ann Taylor for under $30, originally $148. It's really well-made and very flattering.


----------



## ms.messy

blouses for work and play!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Pinkcaviar said:
			
		

> Mackage leather jacket
> 
> I'm going to wait until Fall or Winter and also get one in black.



Beautiful leather! Congratulations


----------



## chunkylover53

Just ordered these two from Revolve:

Beyond Vintage zig zag lace tee
J Brand The Kacie with leather stripe

Yay!


----------



## GlammaGurl

There was no way I was walking out of the store without this dress. I just need somewhere to wear this!!!!!!!


----------



## chloe_chanel

GlammaGurl said:


> There was no way I was walking out of the store without this dress. I just need somewhere to wear this!!!!!!!



Hot mama, you look fab!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

GlammaGurl said:


> There was no way I was walking out of the store without this dress. I just need somewhere to wear this!!!!!!!



HOTT! Would be great for the upcoming summer "White Parties"


----------



## GlammaGurl

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Thanks for the reply. I gotta check out these dresses for sure.



These dresses are the best! They usually run a size small, so keep that in mind if you order them offline 

and thanks for all the compliments everyone!


----------



## quynh_1206

HermesNewbie said:


> I've been shopping like crazy this summer! I've found a lot of great items at Talbots, but I also found this cute dress at Ann Taylor for under $30, originally $148. It's really well-made and very flattering.


 
I feel ya! I been going crazy too! Love this dress, so summery.


----------



## BasketballCourt

Sorry for the awful iPhone quality/lighting! 

I went into on a JCPenney today on a whim and found these jeans with stitched designs on the sides-- for $30! I think they are so rad and am excited to wear them with a slouchy knit sweater + ankle boots in the fall!

(I tried finding a stock picture but they don't appear to be on the website yet.)


----------



## flsurfergirl3

got these babies on sale today! and an extra 15% off for being a first time customer!

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?searchCID=4016&cid=4016&vid=1&pid=892479&scid=892479002

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?searchCID=4016&cid=4016&vid=1&pid=892477&scid=892477002

i have the denim ones in light, dark, and white and they are my favorites!


----------



## ilovemylilo

Zara dress

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...868545/STUDIO DRESS WITH LEATHER PEPLUM FRILL


----------



## 4Elegance

GlammaGurl said:
			
		

> There was no way I was walking out of the store without this dress. I just need somewhere to wear this!!!!!!!



That dress is amazing on you.  May I ask who makes it?


----------



## jessdressed

ilovemylilo said:


> Zara dress
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...868545/STUDIO DRESS WITH LEATHER PEPLUM FRILL


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## astromantic

I probably need to go on a ban... but this was the month leading up to my birthday so I ended up buying a lot of new clothes. Mostly blazers but also picked up a new peplum dress which I'm on the fence. I love the colour but my office is so casual (think jeans with a blazer thrown on top) so I need help deciding on whether to keep it! 

Got all of these from winners (cdn tj maxx)
Lori Micheal Peplum dress: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dex Taupe blazer: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2 Vero Moda Shift blazers in inverted colours
1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Buffalo casual blazer: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Max Studio emerald pencil skirt: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Navy Tahari Versailles Pants with gold zippers from The Bay :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got these goodies from outlet shopping in the US
Ann Taylor sleeveless w/ gold buttons down the side:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Old Navy floral cotton shirt


----------



## LaToyaForever

juicyincouture said:


> LOL your video cracked me up! cute.



LOL thank you ahhaha


----------



## Tiare

Wow, what a price for Isabel Marant-esque pants.

They look great on you!



BasketballCourt said:


> Sorry for the awful iPhone quality/lighting!
> 
> I went into on a JCPenney today on a whim and found these jeans with stitched designs on the sides-- for $30! I think they are so rad and am excited to wear them with a slouchy knit sweater + ankle boots in the fall!
> 
> (I tried finding a stock picture but they don't appear to be on the website yet.)


----------



## lovemysavior

I ordered this top last night and am excited to wear to a dinner party happening in October


----------



## butterfly_baby

purple T by Alexander Wang Muscle shirt  love it
got the famous skirt to but had to send it back for an exchange, cant wait to wear them together.


----------



## butterfly_baby

here's the T By Alexander Wang shirt "in action" hehe 
love love love it!! soo soft.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> here's the T By Alexander Wang shirt "in action" hehe
> love love love it!! soo soft.



Cute!


----------



## V0N1B2

I just bought these two items (neither of which I have in my possession yet).
The dress (from Neiman Marcus) should be a regular staple in my Fall/Winter wardrobe, and I bought the little sweater/jacket on a whim from ideeli.  I thought it would be perfect for that transition into Fall and early Winter - before the temperatures dip to close to freezing and I can get away with a sweater as opposed to a heavy coat.
OMG sorry for the huge photo


----------



## butterfly_baby

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Cute!



thanks )

I got Isabel Marant inspired boots from Mango yesterday! So glad I found this bargain at only 60


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> here's the T By Alexander Wang shirt "in action" hehe
> love love love it!! soo soft.



Love it!


----------



## beagly911

Well in the last 24 hours I've gotten a DVF dress, a pair of dark green suede New Simple Christian Louboutins, a skirt and blouse from Haute Look and a skirt from Ann Taylor!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Been collecting Nautical Outfits ever since, and my daughter's party is coming up the theme will be Nautical inspired...I got all these from ysl it arrived today


----------



## Flip88

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> I ordered this top last night and am excited to wear to a dinner party happening in October



Wow, that is a gorgeous purchase and very appropriate for a,dinner party.


----------



## tokki_x

in love with this shine


----------



## c0uture

Zara Faux Leather Sleeved T-Shirt











Kimchi Blue Lace Love Top


----------



## butterfly_baby

ahhh I got the leather sleeve shirt in olive. my order just arrived today...but the gray one looks good too...oh oh...would you like to post mod pics of the gray one? 




c0uture said:


> Zara Faux Leather Sleeved T-Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1842163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1842164


----------



## c0uture

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> ahhh I got the leather sleeve shirt in olive. my order just arrived today...but the gray one looks good too...oh oh...would you like to post mod pics of the gray one?








Here you go! , I didn't like the fit at first but I decided I'll keep it. I like the olive one too so I might get it also lol


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

Love that leather sleeved shirt! I need it now!


----------



## KristyDarling

c0uture said:


> View attachment 1842278
> 
> 
> Here you go! , I didn't like the fit at first but I decided I'll keep it. I like the olive one too so I might get it also lol



THANK YOU SO MUCH for the mod pics! The tee looks amazing on you...so good that I had to order one for myself too.  Hope it looks half as good on me!


----------



## KristyDarling

Well, in addition to the Zara gray faux leather-sleeved t-shirt posted by C0uture above  I also ordered these. I hope they fit!!! (Zara sizing is very hit or miss with me)

Coated trousers with zips:






Linen parka:





Faux leather draped top:


----------



## pavilion

Banana Republic Brown Leather Sheath Dress - the picture online doesn't do it justice


----------



## butterfly_baby

c0uture said:


> View attachment 1842278
> 
> 
> Here you go! , I didn't like the fit at first but I decided I'll keep it. I like the olive one too so I might get it also lol



yaaay, thanks  looks sooo good! i saw a cardigan in the same style these days..maybe i'll get that one. i cannot decide haha


----------



## mojito3008

Maxime Simoens and Patrizia Pepe. Prepared for winter with these!


----------



## queenvictoria2

c0uture said:


> View attachment 1842278
> 
> 
> Here you go! , I didn't like the fit at first but I decided I'll keep it. I like the olive one too so I might get it also lol





I love this on u and just ordered one also! I hope it looks this good on me


----------



## Nathalya

tokki_x said:


> in love with this shine


 
beautiful color!



mojito3008 said:


> Maxime Simoens and Patrizia Pepe. Prepared for winter with these!


 
wow the first one looks beautiful


----------



## Flip88

mojito3008 said:
			
		

> Maxime Simoens and Patrizia Pepe. Prepared for winter with these!



The shearling looks beautiful and cozy


----------



## lovemysavior

queenvictoria2 said:
			
		

> I love this on u and just ordered one also! I hope it looks this good on me



I kept going back and forth on this tee and now that I made up my mind its sold out in my size   It says back soon so I hope they add more to the website.


----------



## queenvictoria2

lovemysavior said:


> I kept going back and forth on this tee and now that I made up my mind its sold out in my size   It says back soon so I hope they add more to the website.




what size did you need? 
I ordered a S and a M still waiting for the M to arrive. The S fit but I think I might like this a bit looser so I want to see how the M fits. But either way I will be returning one


----------



## lovemysavior

queenvictoria2 said:
			
		

> what size did you need?
> I ordered a S and a M still waiting for the M to arrive. The S fit but I think I might like this a bit looser so I want to see how the M fits. But either way I will be returning one



I wanted to try the small.  Do you feel it runs on the small side?  I may have to order the medium if it does.


----------



## mojito3008

Nathalya said:


> beautiful color!
> 
> 
> 
> wow the first one looks beautiful


 


Flip88 said:


> The shearling looks beautiful and cozy


 
Thank you, am totally in love with both


----------



## butterfly_baby

queenvictoria2 said:


> what size did you need?
> I ordered a S and a M still waiting for the M to arrive. The S fit but I think I might like this a bit looser so I want to see how the M fits. But either way I will be returning one





lovemysavior said:


> I wanted to try the small.  Do you feel it runs on the small side?  I may have to order the medium if it does.




i got the M too. Tried on the S in the store and it just didnt sit right. Guess it looks better baggy  sorry for butting in


----------



## lovemysavior

butterfly_baby said:
			
		

> i got the M too. Tried on the S in the store and it just didnt sit right. Guess it looks better baggy  sorry for butting in



Oh no you dont have to worry about "butting in".  You may have just convinced me to go with the M.  Thank you


----------



## Sweetyqbk

mojito3008 said:


> Maxime Simoens and Patrizia Pepe. Prepared for winter with these!



omg i love that black coat...where did u get it? ive never heard of this designer before


----------



## beagly911

My newest purchases...

Group shot







Prada silk skirt






DVF dress...awesome deal!!!  Plus great colors that I love!!!






Basic Ann Taylor skirt with grograin ribbon waist band






And my newest CL's...New Simple Evergreen Suede...so yummie!!!


----------



## mojito3008

Sweetyqbk said:


> omg i love that black coat...where did u get it? ive never heard of this designer before



Thank you, I've been in love with it ever since it came out!! The designer is a young French who is known for his graphic and geometric designs. He's very appreciated in the fashion industry but still quite unknown to most. I didn't know about him as well until I came across this coat. 
The coat is from the fall/winter collection 10/11, I saw it first on Stylebop, but with a price tag of around $4000 back then I thought it was supposed to stay a dream. Finally I found it on cocolabelle.at. As they had only one piece left and it was not sold even on sale for one and a half year, they agreed on selling it to me for $700 in the end. The name is "Maxime Simoens Black Strong Shouldered Coat".


----------



## queenvictoria2

lovemysavior said:


> I wanted to try the small.  Do you feel it runs on the small side?  I may have to order the medium if it does.




A small is a bit more fitted, I think it looks better a little baggy also


----------



## queenvictoria2

butterfly_baby said:


> i got the M too. Tried on the S in the store and it just didnt sit right. Guess it looks better baggy  sorry for butting in





don't be silly! I agree


----------



## lovemysavior

queenvictoria2 said:
			
		

> A small is a bit more fitted, I think it looks better a little baggy also



I took the plunge and ordered the M.  Hope it fits   Thank you guys for your help.


----------



## Wilsom04

tokki_x said:


> in love with this shine



Beautiful dress and color.


----------



## Mia Bella

-Acne top
-Black/white Aiko dress
-Coral/white Aiko dress
-R13 double slit skirt
-Helmut Lang Asymmetric dress


----------



## butterfly_baby

been in love with the helmut lang dress for a while. would looove to see mod pics here too 



Mia Bella said:


> -Acne top
> -Black/white Aiko dress
> -Coral/white Aiko dress
> -R13 double slit skirt
> -Helmut Lang Asymmetric dress


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

c0uture said:


> View attachment 1842278
> 
> 
> Here you go! , I didn't like the fit at first but I decided I'll keep it. I like the olive one too so I might get it also lol



after seeing your posting of this shirt, I've decided to purchase it! what is it about the fit you don't like? is the shirt made to be loose or fitted? I'm picky with t-shirts so I want to know all the details! thanks!


----------



## am2022

nice haul Mia dear!!!
you will rock all of these for sure!!!



Mia Bella said:


> -Acne top
> -Black/white Aiko dress
> -Coral/white Aiko dress
> -R13 double slit skirt
> -Helmut Lang Asymmetric dress


----------



## c0uture

KristyDarling said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH for the mod pics! The tee looks amazing on you...so good that I had to order one for myself too.  Hope it looks half as good on me!



Aww thanks!!! You're really nice.. Hope you like it


----------



## c0uture

butterfly_baby said:


> yaaay, thanks  looks sooo good! i saw a cardigan in the same style these days..maybe i'll get that one. i cannot decide haha



Thank you!! I haven't seen the cardigan yet, thanks for the heads up.. Maybe I'll check the site today


----------



## c0uture

queenvictoria2 said:


> I love this on u and just ordered one also! I hope it looks this good on me



Aww you're making me blush! LOL I'm pretty sure it will look even better


----------



## c0uture

CrystalCorrinnn said:


> after seeing your posting of this shirt, I've decided to purchase it! what is it about the fit you don't like? is the shirt made to be loose or fitted? I'm picky with t-shirts so I want to know all the details! thanks!



Haha thanks! I'm picky with my t-shirts also and I usually like them fitted. This shirt is long and loose but it's very comfortable and unique so I decided to keep it.


----------



## butterfly_baby

c0uture said:


> Thank you!! I haven't seen the cardigan yet, thanks for the heads up.. Maybe I'll check the site today



i have to admit, i sent the olive shirt back today. it was too see through for my liking, i guess i am trying the gray one in the store again as soon as i'll get there, or the cardigan...will post pics then


----------



## Mia Bella

ilovemylilo said:


> Zara dress
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...868545/STUDIO DRESS WITH LEATHER PEPLUM FRILL



Gorgeous! Agh, love those dress so much. 



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Been collecting Nautical Outfits ever since, and my daughter's party is coming up the theme will be Nautical inspired...I got all these from ysl it arrived today



You look fab, hon! Love the top and the zipper detail at the shoulder. 
All my snuggles to little Simone! 



c0uture said:


> View attachment 1842278
> 
> 
> Here you go! , I didn't like the fit at first but I decided I'll keep it. I like the olive one too so I might get it also lol



I saw this online and almost got it and now, I think I'll have to score it. It's very cool and looks great on you! Question: Is it long enough that it covers your bum?



KristyDarling said:


> Well, in addition to the Zara gray faux leather-sleeved t-shirt posted by C0uture above  I also ordered these. I hope they fit!!! (Zara sizing is very hit or miss with me)
> 
> Coated trousers with zips:
> static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/0/1/p/6840/245/800/6840245800_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1343742702554
> 
> Linen parka:
> static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/0/1/p/7599/236/505/7599236505_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1343676366474
> 
> Faux leather draped top:
> static.zara.net/photos//2012/I/0/1/p/3658/220/401/3658220401_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1345100873470



Great pieces Kristy! Love the jeans and the Parka especially. Let me know how the jeans fit and how the fabric feels. I am on a waxed jeans rampage right now. The look of leather with the comfort of jeans! Can't go wrong 




mojito3008 said:


> Maxime Simoens and Patrizia Pepe. Prepared for winter with these!



That black one is  If you want, you should share some mod pics! 



butterfly_baby said:


> been in love with the helmut lang dress for a while. would looove to see mod pics here too



Ask and you shall receive!  I'm getting it on Thursday and I will keep you posted!



amacasa said:


> nice haul Mia dear!!!
> you will rock all of these for sure!!!



Thanks Ama!! I sure hope so!


----------



## butterfly_baby

Mia Bella said:


> Ask and you shall receive!  I'm getting it on Thursday and I will keep you posted!



thaaaaannk you!!


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

c0uture said:
			
		

> Haha thanks! I'm picky with my t-shirts also and I usually like them fitted. This shirt is long and loose but it's very comfortable and unique so I decided to keep it.



Thanks! I like my shirts looser so I think ill like it a lot. I'm usually between a small and a medium in shirts, so I just ordered the medium. Hope its not too big :/


----------



## c0uture

butterfly_baby said:


> i have to admit, i sent the olive shirt back today. it was too see through for my liking, i guess i am trying the gray one in the store again as soon as i'll get there, or the cardigan...will post pics then



Aww man, that sucks! I was thinking about getting the olive one this week lol. The gray doesn't seem see through.. Hope you like it instead. Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## c0uture

Mia Bella said:


> I saw this online and almost got it and now, I think I'll have to score it. It's very cool and looks great on you! Question: Is it long enough that it covers your bum?



Thanks!! Yes, it does cover my bum


----------



## c0uture

mojito3008 said:


> Maxime Simoens and Patrizia Pepe. Prepared for winter with these!



Amazing coats!


----------



## Haiku

Buff pink leather biker jacket (Athena) from Muubaa, shaggy knit pullover (ballet) and marled yarn pullover (beach glass) both from Free People. The leather jacket is gorgeous but I'm considering selling it off. It isn't really me. The FP sweaters are amazing! So soft!


----------



## lovemysavior

Haiku said:


> Buff pink leather biker jacket (Athena) from Muubaa, shaggy knit pullover (ballet) and marled yarn pullover (beach glass) both from Free People. The leather jacket is gorgeous but I'm considering selling it off. It isn't really me. The FP sweaters are amazing! So soft!


 
I love all three pieces.  I don't know what the true color of the jacket is, but it looks like a blush color.  I am totally in the need of some blush color in my wardrobe.


----------



## Haiku

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> I love all three pieces.  I don't know what the true color of the jacket is, but it looks like a blush color.  I am totally in the need of some blush color in my wardrobe.



You're right, it's a blush pink color. Muubaa calls it 'lobster'. You can't really see it in photos but it's kind of marbled and slightly distressed. Really pretty!


----------



## jellybebe

Haiku said:


> Buff pink leather biker jacket (Athena) from Muubaa, shaggy knit pullover (ballet) and marled yarn pullover (beach glass) both from Free People. The leather jacket is gorgeous but I'm considering selling it off. It isn't really me. The FP sweaters are amazing! So soft!



I love everything! The jacket looks so pretty and I have been eyeing those sweaters but was unsure of the quality.


----------



## 4Elegance

I don't think I posted here yet but here are my two most recent


----------



## Haiku

jellybebe said:
			
		

> I love everything! The jacket looks so pretty and I have been eyeing those sweaters but was unsure of the quality.



Thanks! The pink shaggy knit sweater is really great quality and I'm thinking of getting another color. The marled yarn one feels like it could easily get caught on something and unravel. Plus it feels a little coarser than the pink one. But I still love them both


----------



## cecilia_84qq

Mia Bella said:


> -Acne top
> -Black/white Aiko dress
> -Coral/white Aiko dress
> -R13 double slit skirt
> -Helmut Lang Asymmetric dress


luv the acne top.....


----------



## Flip88

Haiku said:
			
		

> Buff pink leather biker jacket (Athena) from Muubaa, shaggy knit pullover (ballet) and marled yarn pullover (beach glass) both from Free People. The leather jacket is gorgeous but I'm considering selling it off. It isn't really me. The FP sweaters are amazing! So soft!



The leather is really nice. I would give it a chance before selling it - you might just regret that.


----------



## Mia Bella

butterfly_baby said:


> been in love with the helmut lang dress for a while. would looove to see mod pics here too



Here you go! My Helmut Lang Asymmetrical Dress


----------



## loves

Mia Bella said:


> Here you go! My Helmut Lang Asymmetrical Dress
> 
> View attachment 1854696


 stunning


----------



## loves

Haiku said:


> Buff pink leather biker jacket (Athena) from Muubaa, shaggy knit pullover (ballet) and marled yarn pullover (beach glass) both from Free People. The leather jacket is gorgeous but I'm considering selling it off. It isn't really me. The FP sweaters are amazing! So soft!


 
i really like the sweaters too, so pretty and cuddly. can't wait for cooler weather myself!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

a tee


----------



## butterfly_baby

Mia Bella said:


> Here you go! My Helmut Lang Asymmetrical Dress
> 
> View attachment 1854696



ooh, thanks  how is the fit of the dress? does it run small/big or regular?


----------



## Kilanna

DIANE VON FURSTENBERG - Gabi dress 
http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/Gabi-dress_151-3000459-D5335001L12/








WAREHOUSE - Fleck Work Wear Dress & Skirt and Pretty Pointelle Stripe Jumper 
http://www.warehouse.co.uk/fleck-work-wear-dress./Workwear/warehouse/fcp-product/309101
http://www.warehouse.co.uk/pretty-pointelle-stripe-jumper/Knitwear/warehouse/fcp-product/309539




TED BAKER - SAFFID - Tailored check dress 
http://www.tedbaker.com/women's/women's_clothing/dresses/list.aspx#page=2




DOROTHY PERKINS - Camel colour block jumper
http://www.dorothyperkins.com/












H&M - Bird Dress + Skinny Jeans + Beaded collar Jumper
http://www.hm.com/
and a few beauty things


----------



## Mia Bella

butterfly_baby said:


> ooh, thanks  how is the fit of the dress? does it run small/big or regular?



I feel like it runs 1 size big. I got the Small because that's my usual size in all dresses and it fits a tad loose in the chest (the scoop neck is pretty low) and in the waist. Granted if someone has a larger chest and is a little curvier it would probably be just right! The material is super soft too. Love it!


----------



## Mia Bella

loves said:


> stunning



Thank you!


----------



## platinum_girly

Kilanna said:


> DIANE VON FURSTENBERG - Gabi dress
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/Gabi-dress_151-3000459-D5335001L12/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAREHOUSE - Fleck Work Wear Dress & Skirt and Pretty Pointelle Stripe Jumper
> http://www.warehouse.co.uk/fleck-work-wear-dress./Workwear/warehouse/fcp-product/309101
> http://www.warehouse.co.uk/pretty-pointelle-stripe-jumper/Knitwear/warehouse/fcp-product/309539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TED BAKER - SAFFID - Tailored check dress
> http://www.tedbaker.com/women's/women's_clothing/dresses/list.aspx#page=2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOROTHY PERKINS - Camel colour block jumper
> http://www.dorothyperkins.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M - Bird Dress + Skinny Jeans + Beaded collar Jumper
> http://www.hm.com/
> and a few beauty things


 
Love the H&M dress!!!


----------



## myism

Kilanna said:


> DIANE VON FURSTENBERG - Gabi dress
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/Gabi-dress_151-3000459-D5335001L12/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAREHOUSE - Fleck Work Wear Dress & Skirt and Pretty Pointelle Stripe Jumper
> http://www.warehouse.co.uk/fleck-work-wear-dress./Workwear/warehouse/fcp-product/309101
> http://www.warehouse.co.uk/pretty-pointelle-stripe-jumper/Knitwear/warehouse/fcp-product/309539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TED BAKER - SAFFID - Tailored check dress
> http://www.tedbaker.com/women's/women's_clothing/dresses/list.aspx#page=2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOROTHY PERKINS - Camel colour block jumper
> http://www.dorothyperkins.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M - Bird Dress + Skinny Jeans + Beaded collar Jumper
> http://www.hm.com/
> and a few beauty things



that h&m bird dress is so lovely


----------



## xoxoCat

I love this dress from Adrianna Papell from Nordstrom. It's size 2 in Petites. Sorry in advance for my very spaced-out look on my face, caused mainly by my sunglasses.






Very similar to the DVF Sarita lace dress.


----------



## queenvictoria2

lovemysavior said:


> I took the plunge and ordered the M.  Hope it fits   Thank you guys for your help.




I ended up keeping the Med love it


----------



## Sincerelycass11

A lovely ombre & metallic gucci scarf! I can't wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## merekat703

Pretty dress. You look like Kortney Kardashian! 





xoxoCat said:


> I love this dress from Adrianna Papell from Nordstrom. It's size 2 in Petites. Sorry in advance for my very spaced-out look on my face, caused mainly by my sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very similar to the DVF Sarita lace dress.


----------



## cute330xigrl

a few of my recent purchases:

fendi chameleon
ted baker jacket
armani blazer
ted baker dress


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Got this adorable Tourve cardigain from Nordstrom for only 100$!! It's SOOO comfy, and feels like it was 300$!!! Can't wait it it to get cooler to wear it 

Thank you again Dominic! Haha


----------



## randr21

cute330xigrl said:
			
		

> a few of my recent purchases:
> 
> fendi chameleon
> ted baker jacket
> armani blazer
> ted baker dress



Love the dress


----------



## Sincerelycass11

It's here!!!! 
It my first Gucci card, I'm so excited!!

I'm headed to some cold weather this sept, so I also picked p a few things to prepare 

I'm still waiting for dresses to arrive- they are so warn!


----------



## KristyDarling

These brocade jeans from 7FAM:






This wrap-hoodie from Chalayan Grey:









The Rbw 9 pant in Seal from Rag and Bone/JEAN:


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> These brocade jeans from 7FAM:
> 
> This wrap-hoodie from Chalayan Grey:
> 
> The Rbw 9 pant in Seal from Rag and Bone/JEAN:



I have the Rag & Bone pants and they are great! The leather version is even better!


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> I have the Rag & Bone pants and they are great! The leather version is even better!



Hey style twin! Is the non-leather version TTS? I just went with my usual R&B sizing but I read a review that said it fits a size smaller??  No leather pants for me this year (you enabler!!), I got a pair last year and one is all I need!


----------



## myism

Sincerelycass11 said:


> It's here!!!!
> It my first Gucci card, I'm so excited!!
> 
> I'm headed to some cold weather this sept, so I also picked p a few things to prepare
> 
> I'm still waiting for dresses to arrive- they are so warn!



looking good!!


----------



## myism

Mia Bella said:


> Here you go! My Helmut Lang Asymmetrical Dress
> 
> View attachment 1854696



wow double like!!


----------



## Mia Bella

myism said:


> wow double like!!



Thank you!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

All on Sale from Target

















The Webster top marked down to $10...dif fabric than the dress with the same print.


----------



## lovemysavior

This!


----------



## lovemysavior

~Fabulousity~ said:
			
		

> All on Sale from Target
> 
> The Webster top marked down to $10...dif fabric than the dress with the same print.



I have that Webster top and I love to wear it with white jeans.  It looks very "Miami" even though I dont live there...heehee...


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Hey style twin! Is the non-leather version TTS? I just went with my usual R&B sizing but I read a review that said it fits a size smaller??  No leather pants for me this year (you enabler!!), I got a pair last year and one is all I need!



I probably wrote that review... I bought a size up because that's all that was available, but I didn't want them to be super-tight in the legs. I think getting my true size would have been fine as well, since they stretch a bit.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lovemysavior said:


> I have that Webster top and I love to wear it with white jeans.  It looks very "Miami" even though I dont live there...heehee...



 i'm wearing it today, I really like it.


----------



## k*d

Lovely finds, everyone!


----------



## butterfly_baby

finally i found the gray shirt in one of my zaras 
did you get the olive one?
will post pics when i wear it )


c0uture said:


> Aww man, that sucks! I was thinking about getting the olive one this week lol. The gray doesn't seem see through.. Hope you like it instead. Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## beggarbaby

Been getting rid of some stuff on eBay so I got this dress. Dunno if it's visible, but I like the subtle striped texture!


----------



## beagly911

beggarbaby said:


> Been getting rid of some stuff on eBay so I got this dress. Dunno if it's visible, but I like the subtle striped texture!


 It looks gorgeous, can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## c0uture

butterfly_baby said:


> finally i found the gray shirt in one of my zaras
> did you get the olive one?
> will post pics when i wear it )



Hey! I got the grey one.. I still want the olive one though lol and yay ok


----------



## jhs216

Returned a few things and stopped by h&m.

Got this bag:
distilleryimage5.s3.amazonaws.com/1207821afacb11e180ba22000a1e9f90_7.jpg

As well as a leopard print scarf:
scarf

and swimsuit on clearance for $10.

I also just purchased this Kirna Zabete for Target skirt online:
img2.targetimg2.com/wcsstore/TargetSAS//img/p/14/15/14152049_120905122249_243x243_pad.jpg

I was pretty bad today


----------



## beagly911

jhs216 said:


> Returned a few things and stopped by h&m.
> 
> Got this bag:
> distilleryimage5.s3.amazonaws.com/1207821afacb11e180ba22000a1e9f90_7.jpg
> 
> As well as a leopard print scarf:
> scarf
> 
> and swimsuit on clearance for $10.
> 
> I also just purchased this Kirna Zabete for Target skirt online:
> img2.targetimg2.com/wcsstore/TargetSAS//img/p/14/15/14152049_120905122249_243x243_pad.jpg
> 
> I was pretty bad today


No GREAT day...the bag will be a great pop of color for any outfit, the scarf is classic and the skirt...all I can say is that I've been trying to resist cause it is too short for me!!!(But me want!!!!!!)


----------



## jhs216

beagly911 said:
			
		

> No GREAT day...the bag will be a great pop of color for any outfit, the scarf is classic and the skirt...all I can say is that I've been trying to resist cause it is too short for me!!!(But me want!!!!!!)



Thank you beagly! Actually on the website it says it is knee length! You should go for it!


----------



## cojordan

Frayed hem jeans from Zara. My first jeans from Zara and I absolutely love them. Much cuter fitting than the model on their site indicates they would be.

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../826308/CROPPED+SKINNY+JEANS+WITH+FRAYED+HEMS

I saw them modedamour and she started me lemming them. 

http://www.modedamour.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/IMG_1366.png

http://www.modedamour.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/IMG_9263.png


----------



## jhs216

cojordan said:


> Frayed hem jeans from Zara. My first jeans from Zara and I absolutely love them. Much cuter fitting than the model on their site indicates they would be.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor.../826308/CROPPED+SKINNY+JEANS+WITH+FRAYED+HEMS
> 
> I saw them modedamour and she started me lemming them.
> 
> http://www.modedamour.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/IMG_1366.png
> 
> http://www.modedamour.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/IMG_9263.png



Those are great looking, for sure.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## KayuuKathey

I bought this last week from Ebay. Ive been looking for one and finally found it.
Cape with leather trimmings.


----------



## qtcoco

totally random and impulse buys, all happened in one night, waiting for dispatch emails now:

and i just realise, they are all black! ooops


----------



## 4Elegance

qtcoco said:
			
		

> totally random and impulse buys, all happened in one night, waiting for dispatch emails now:
> 
> and i just realise, they are all black! ooops



I love the short dress you posted.  Whom is it buy?  TIA


----------



## qtcoco

4Elegance said:


> I love the short dress you posted.  Whom is it buy?  TIA



U mean the last picture? It's helmut Lang.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Pollie-Jean said:


>


 so cute, where did you get this?


----------



## 4Elegance

qtcoco said:
			
		

> U mean the last picture? It's helmut Lang.



Yes the last pic.  Thank you very much.  I love it


----------



## lovemysavior

qtcoco said:


> U mean the last picture? It's helmut Lang.


Love that Helmut Lang dress!


----------



## shihfan

Mia Bella said:


> -Acne top
> -Black/white Aiko dress
> -Coral/white Aiko dress
> -R13 double slit skirt
> -Helmut Lang Asymmetric dress


 

I've been looking at the Aiko dresses! needed something easy breazy...can you let me know how you like them and the fit? thanks =) 

shihfan


----------



## shihfan

gottaluvmybags said:


> Pictures!


 

lovely loot! 
can we see modeling shot of the DVF dress?


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Just ordered these from ASOS since they had a 25% off coupon! 


http://us.asos.com/River-Island/Riv...ard&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Leopard


----------



## petra111

qtcoco said:


> totally random and impulse buys, all happened in one night, waiting for dispatch emails now:
> 
> and i just realise, they are all black! ooops


 

what's No 3?  won't it be too short at the front? how are you going to carry that?


----------



## qtcoco

4Elegance said:


> Yes the last pic. Thank you very much. I love it


 


lovemysavior said:


> Love that Helmut Lang dress!


 
thanks, i'm really looking forward to it as well. but i still havn't got the dispatch mail yet... fingers crossed...




petra111 said:


> what's No 3? won't it be too short at the front? how are you going to carry that?


 
it looks like a dress, but it's a top and a skirt by Maurie & Eve. they are sitting in the local post office at the moment waiting to be collected. i have to see how they turn out when i try them on i guess...


----------



## jellybebe

Got this IRO jacket online last night. Was sort of an impulse purchase but I have been waiting for something 
Iike it.


----------



## am2022

Mia - looking oh so gorgeous as always!!!



Mia Bella said:


> Here you go! My Helmut Lang Asymmetrical Dress
> 
> View attachment 1854696


----------



## am2022

great finds.. love the wolford tights.. it looks like givenchy tights...
And the helmut lang dress is so pretty.. please post mod pics!!!



qtcoco said:


> totally random and impulse buys, all happened in one night, waiting for dispatch emails now:
> 
> and i just realise, they are all black! ooops


----------



## am2022

Jelly - this is very nice!!!  please do write a review.. i dunno why i should be asking for a review when im on a ban ... duh!!!



jellybebe said:


> Got this IRO jacket online last night. Was sort of an impulse purchase but I have been waiting for something
> Iike it.


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:
			
		

> Jelly - this is very nice!!!  please do write a review.. i dunno why i should be asking for a review when im on a ban ... duh!!!



I need to go on a ban so badly. Please give me tips on how you do it! I have 1-2 more items on my wish list and I'm so bad at waiting.


----------



## am2022

Im not very good at it but learned throughout the years... its a learned art i guess .. but i remember 3 years ago when i became self employed and needed to jumpstart my business, i sold at least 15 bal bags ( yikes) bought 3 dresses for the last time and went on a ban for at least 9 months ...

I then rewarded myself a year later... but now the rewarding needs to stop until january, 2013 at least...  


jellybebe said:


> I need to go on a ban so badly. Please give me tips on how you do it! I have 1-2 more items on my wish list and I'm so bad at waiting.


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:
			
		

> Im not very good at it but learned throughout the years... its a learned art i guess .. but i remember 3 years ago when i became self employed and needed to jumpstart my business, i sold at least 15 bal bags ( yikes) bought 3 dresses for the last time and went on a ban for at least 9 months ...
> 
> I then rewarded myself a year later... but now the rewarding needs to stop until january, 2013 at least...



Wow, that is amazing! The only solution I have been able to come up with is quitting online shopping but it's soooo hard. I have a few bags to sell too - a YSL Muse, a Mulberry Alexa and a vintage Chanel, but I have never sold anything before. Usually I get my brother to do it...


----------



## am2022

I know with the recession, its been harder selling designer bags... Good luck sweetie.. im sure those will sell.. just sold my YSL Muse last week after its been sitting online for at least 6 months.. 
Tell me about online shopping - I get emails from barneys all the time about " leaving some items in your shopping bag"  i just ignore them..
Then go to outnet, yoox, shopbop - same thing : items in the dream list, wish list, this list that list...  it never stops...   Just don't do the checkout sister and fill them crazy shopping bags !!!



jellybebe said:


> Wow, that is amazing! The only solution I have been able to come up with is quitting online shopping but it's soooo hard. I have a few bags to sell too - a YSL Muse, a Mulberry Alexa and a vintage Chanel, but I have never sold anything before. Usually I get my brother to do it...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LOREBUNDE said:


> so cute, where did you get this?



It's Dorothee Schumacher. Got it on ebay


----------



## c0uture

Ralph Lauren Sweater




Zara Sweater


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jellybebe said:


> Got this IRO jacket online last night. Was sort of an impulse purchase but I have been waiting for something
> Iike it.



Wow, that's great ! Congrats
It would match my new love perfectly (imo)

Philipp Plein


----------



## c0uture

Forever 21 Bird Print Blouse






Aqua Stripe Sweater


----------



## katniss

Loft crazy


----------



## Mia Bella

shihfan said:


> I've been looking at the Aiko dresses! needed something easy breazy...can you let me know how you like them and the fit? thanks =)
> 
> shihfan



They're a flowier style so I sized down from a S (my usual) to an XS and the dresses fit great. They're extra comfy and the fabric is baby soft. Love the two-tone neckline - adds some character. The black one is my favorite. Get it! You'll love!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Peuterey coat in silver grey


----------



## Mia Bella

Rag & Bone Kali Sweater


----------



## jellybebe

Play Comme des garçons polka dot top


----------



## c0uture

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Rag & Bone Kali Sweater



I like!




			
				jellybebe said:
			
		

> Play Comme des garçons polka dot top



This is cute also


----------



## Deborah1986

Sincerelycass11 said:


> It's here!!!!
> It my first Gucci card, I'm so excited!!
> 
> I'm headed to some cold weather this sept, so I also picked p a few things to prepare
> 
> I'm still waiting for dresses to arrive- they are so warn!



Love it all.. you have awesome pics on instagram


----------



## Deborah1986

Sincerelycass11 said:


> It's here!!!!
> It my first Gucci card, I'm so excited!!
> 
> I'm headed to some cold weather this sept, so I also picked p a few things to prepare
> 
> I'm still waiting for dresses to arrive- they are so warn!



Now i am seeing you are the girl from youtube with the acne right?
You are such a inspiration for all the girlsround the world . I bumped into this and then i saw it.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ankson-hit-YouTube-videos-conquered-acne.html


----------



## luckyblackdress

jellybebe said:


> Wow, that is amazing! The only solution I have been able to come up with is quitting online shopping but it's soooo hard. I have a few bags to sell too - a YSL Muse, a Mulberry Alexa and a vintage Chanel, but I have never sold anything before. Usually I get my brother to do it...




I stopped shopping for a while too. This worked for about 2 years. Things I did:
1.  unsubscribe from most sites, or set a filter so the emails get diverted to an inbox I don't see unless I look for them
2.  don't go into stores.
3.  make my wish list somewhere I can see it (polyvore) & don't buy anything thats not on it.  Having a list where you can see it all in once place also puts into perspective how much stuff you're about to buy & how much its going to be costing you when you end up having purchased all of it (yikes!)
4.  put the stuff in my bags/wishlist on sites that will give you an alert if it goes on sale.  Then ONLY buy if it goes on sale, or if it's the last one based on all the sites that have it (shopstyle helps with knowing where an item is & in what sizes).
5.  If i happen to have money, only then do i do an look @ my emails/ do a search for any specials/discounts/codes (and also check online).  And, if it's not on sale. I still don't buy it unless i need it. (note: having extra money @ the time isn't needing it if it isn't on sale.)
6. No window shopping (even online). No fashion websites... even no TFP/MUA if you need to.  Not even if there's a F&F.  Only get what's been on your list that you've already been wanting.

I broke the seal about 1-2 months ago & its starting to get out of control.  After these fall F&F's... (+ 1 LV right before the next price increase) I'm going to be done for another year or two, I think.

Good luck.


----------



## nillacobain

Both from Mango:

Pics credit: mangooutlet.com


----------



## jellybebe

luckyblackdress said:
			
		

> I stopped shopping for a while too. This worked for about 2 years. Things I did:
> 1.  unsubscribe from most sites, or set a filter so the emails get diverted to an inbox I don't see unless I look for them
> 2.  don't go into stores.
> 3.  make my wish list somewhere I can see it (polyvore) & don't buy anything thats not on it.  Having a list where you can see it all in once place also puts into perspective how much stuff you're about to buy & how much its going to be costing you when you end up having purchased all of it (yikes!)
> 4.  put the stuff in my bags/wishlist on sites that will give you an alert if it goes on sale.  Then ONLY buy if it goes on sale, or if it's the last one based on all the sites that have it (shopstyle helps with knowing where an item is & in what sizes).
> 5.  If i happen to have money, only then do i do an look @ my emails/ do a search for any specials/discounts/codes (and also check online).  And, if it's not on sale. I still don't buy it unless i need it. (note: having extra money @ the time isn't needing it if it isn't on sale.)
> 6. No window shopping (even online). No fashion websites... even no TFP/MUA if you need to.  Not even if there's a F&F.  Only get what's been on your list that you've already been wanting.
> 
> I broke the seal about 1-2 months ago & its starting to get out of control.  After these fall F&F's... (+ 1 LV right before the next price increase) I'm going to be done for another year or two, I think.
> 
> Good luck.



Thank you for the tips. I have been trying #3 but I find that I change my mind so much - I will think that I don't want something but when I see it in person, I really like it. I must stop all that. #4 is helpful, I will try that. I am also going to keep track of my impulse purchases this season to see just how much I am buying unplanned so I am better prepared next season. 

My final purchase of the season: Burberry duffle coat, in a cream colour that is lighter than the photo.


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Thank you for the tips. I have been trying #3 but I find that I change my mind so much - I will think that I don't want something but when I see it in person, I really like it. I must stop all that. #4 is helpful, I will try that. I am also going to keep track of my impulse purchases this season to see just how much I am buying unplanned so I am better prepared next season.
> 
> My final purchase of the season: Burberry duffle coat, in a cream colour that is lighter than the photo.



Gorgeous!!! This is a classic investment piece. You will get so much wear out of it, for years to come!!!


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!! This is a classic investment piece. You will get so much wear out of it, for years to come!!!



I'd better!


----------



## Cullinan

Too much!!

2 pairs of jeans (needed desperately)
4 cotton shirts-for the winter...
Black leather biker jacket - old one is falling apart!!!


----------



## luckyblackdress

That *IS* a nice coat  Useful, pretty and classic.  Good choice.


One more thing I thought about today is that I basically had to remove myself from all things related to shopping: online, stores, everything... even magazines.  For me, it's easier to pretend it doesn't exist if I don't see it.

Recently, I let myself back on & it's been bad....   I've spent a lot of money in about 2 months time.



jellybebe said:


> My final purchase of the season: Burberry duffle coat, in a cream colour that is lighter than the photo.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's Dorothee Schumacher. Got it on ebay


 Thanks.  I checked out her site and bookmarked.  There wasn't anything on ebay, unfortunately.  Did you get on US ebay?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LOREBUNDE said:


> Thanks.  I checked out her site and bookmarked.  There wasn't anything on ebay, unfortunately.  Did you get on US ebay?


No , ebay.de 
Seller's name is klausstreet 
These shirts are very good quality. I'm ambitious


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Pollie-Jean said:


> No , ebay.de
> Seller's name is klausstreet
> These shirts are very good quality. I'm ambitious


 Thanks again.  I'll check it out!


----------



## jellybebe

luckyblackdress said:
			
		

> That *IS* a nice coat  Useful, pretty and classic.  Good choice.
> 
> One more thing I thought about today is that I basically had to remove myself from all things related to shopping: online, stores, everything... even magazines.  For me, it's easier to pretend it doesn't exist if I don't see it.
> 
> Recently, I let myself back on & it's been bad....   I've spent a lot of money in about 2 months time.



I feel a little better with your approval! Ugh you are so right about how seeing things makes me want them - if I didn't know they existed, I would be blissfully unaware! 

I live in a city with no shopping and I don't buy magazines because I tear through them in about 10 mins, but I can't resist blogs and shopping sites - they make me feel connected to the world as I now live in the boonies. What to do?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A.McQueen Cashmere Blend Skull


----------



## jellybebe

Pollie-Jean said:
			
		

> A.McQueen Cashmere Blend Skull



So nice!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ Thanks, jellybebe
I'm so excited,can't wait...

on a heavy Skull Scarf trip :greengrin:
PJ


----------



## samina

New blazer from mango


----------



## randr21

Pollie-Jean said:
			
		

> A.McQueen Cashmere Blend Skull



I agree, normally not a skulls fan, but yhe color and cashmere really sold me


----------



## Archipelago

Helmut Lang cardigan and tailcoat by Kara Laricks from Sak's


----------



## jhs216

Archipelago said:


> Helmut Lang cardigan and tailcoat by Kara Laricks from Sak's



That tailcoat is beautiful.


----------



## randr21

Archipelago said:


> Helmut Lang cardigan and tailcoat by Kara Laricks from Sak's


 
would love to see your HL cardigan on when you get it


----------



## Cullinan

I've spent a fortune on clothed recently as in September I bought:

4 Glenmuir finest merino Dark Navy jumpers - to see me through the approaching winter
4 made to measure shirts - one white, three powder blue
Black leather biker jacket

And I've pre-ordered some clothes from the next season so that I don't miss out...


----------



## Archipelago

jhs216 said:
			
		

> That tailcoat is beautiful.



Thanks! I've had my eye on it for months. I finally caught it on sale.  Here's hoping a short girl can wear it well.


----------



## Archipelago

randr21 said:
			
		

> would love to see your HL cardigan on when you get it



I will. It shipped today so I should be getting it soon.


----------



## c0uture

Juicy Couture Tweed Peacoat


----------



## lovemysavior

c0uture said:
			
		

> Juicy Couture Tweed Peacoat



Love it!


----------



## Cullinan

No pictures because they don't even exist yet, but this morning I pre-ordered custom jeans (with a small deposit) at 2012 prices for jeans for both 2013 and 2014!!!

They're sending me the receipts and detailing so I guess they'll make them now - hope I don't grow!!!


----------



## Cullinan

No pictures because they don't even exist yet, but this morning I pre-ordered custom jeans (with a small deposit) at 2012 prices for jeans for both 2013 and 2014!!!

They're sending me the receipts and detailing so I guess they'll make them now - hope I don't grow!!!


----------



## c0uture

lovemysavior said:


> Love it!



Thanks!!


----------



## Cullinan

My 4 winter shirts should be ready to pick up on Saturday, which is really exciting, as I'm lunching/shopping and don't like to come home empty handed, but I've spent loads this month!!!

And still lots of future wish lists to go!!!


----------



## william_st_girl

YUMMY that coat is nice!!! LOVE it for fall... the fur collar looks lush... take it it can be worn up or down?



c0uture said:


> Juicy Couture Tweed Peacoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884969


----------



## c0uture

william_st_girl said:


> YUMMY that coat is nice!!! LOVE it for fall... the fur collar looks lush... take it it can be worn up or down?



Thank you!! I got it for a steal on Ebay , I think it can be worn both up and down but I'm not sure. I'll let you know when I get it!


----------



## Perfect Day

c0uture said:
			
		

> Juicy Couture Tweed Peacoat



It looks 'lush',  congratulations


----------



## c0uture

Perfect Day said:


> It looks 'lush',  congratulations



Thank you


----------



## william_st_girl

c0uture said:


> Thank you!! I got it for a steal on Ebay , I think it can be worn both up and down but I'm not sure. I'll let you know when I get it!


 Cool look forward to seeing it on you!!!!


----------



## william_st_girl

OMG look on the Ugg site... the winter accessories are just lush... want them all! Look super cosy! The ombre infinity scarf especially!

http://www.uggaustralia.co.uk/womens-ugg-uk/women,en_GB,sc.html

It's the one on the model sitting on top of the taxi in the page above... and only £190!!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

McQ Alexander McQueen Mesh top









Archipelago said:


> Helmut Lang cardigan and tailcoat by Kara Laricks from Sak's



Love the HL cardigan. Might have to get one for myself! I know most HL runs a little big, is that how this one is?


----------



## Flip88

william_st_girl said:
			
		

> OMG look on the Ugg site... the winter accessories are just lush... want them all! Look super cosy! The ombre infinity scarf especially!
> 
> http://www.uggaustralia.co.uk/womens-ugg-uk/women,en_GB,sc.html
> 
> It's the one on the model sitting on top of the taxi in the page above... and only £190!!!!



Cosy Indeed and a fair price I agree.


----------



## C.J.

My new trench coat and a few T-shirts I purchased recently. I especially love the details of the purple shirt with sleeves slightly padded at the elbows and pleats at the back below the shoulders.


----------



## jellybebe

Mia Bella said:


> McQ Alexander McQueen Mesh top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the HL cardigan. Might have to get one for myself! I know most HL runs a little big, is that how this one is?



Ooh sexy top but also edgy and fun!


----------



## C.J.

Also, I bought a few accessories:
- a black belt
- a black cashmere scarf
- gloves with applied fur stripes and
- a linen scarf with added snail shells


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I went a little crazy this week! From Nordstrom Rack I got this gorgeous Rebecca Minkoff sweater with cutouts on the side (mine is gray, a steal at $33!): http://thestylecure.com/Rebecca-Minkoff-Jemme-Sweater-286305033.html
Plus a pair of Hudson high waist skinny jeans which are super flattering.

Then I took advantage of the J Crew coupon code to stock up on some basics. I got the black Pixie Pant, Boy Shirt in white, Keeper Chambray Shirt, and a pair of black over the knee socks to wear under boots.


----------



## Pursestan

A pair of Turquoise-colored Paige skinny Jeans.
A purple Jones New York Camp blouse
A navy blue cashmere cardigan from BR's monogram collection.


----------



## aliwaway

Mia Bella said:


> McQ Alexander McQueen Mesh top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the HL cardigan. Might have to get one for myself! I know most HL runs a little big, is that how this one is?


wow!! love it!


----------



## Cullinan

I've been promised that my 4 new winter shirts and a hanky will be posted Special Delivery on Monday, so I'll get them Tuesday.

I MAY buy half a dozen jumpers tomorrow depending on whether I can get a desk,


----------



## kat99

Vince sweater which I


----------



## C.J.

kat99 said:


> Vince sweater which I


This looks nice. I really like the texture of that sweater.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## juicyincouture

No photos but I picked up a pair of C&C California Leggings today


----------



## beagly911

My therealreal purchase, Moschino navy blue with cream polka dot skirt, I'm in love!!


----------



## Fee4zy

Where did you get this great shirt?  Love it!


----------



## Fee4zy

That was meant for Pollie Jean and that Arts shirt.


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

I just bought a Freddie Mercury t-shirt dress. I'm pretty excited about it  love that man


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Fee4zy said:


> Where did you get this great shirt?  Love it!


Conley's (Germany)
Thank you, Fee4zy


----------



## Fee4zy

Pollie-Jean said:
			
		

> Conley's (Germany)
> Thank you, Fee4zy



Darn it, of course it came from Germany.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Cullinan

Today I bought:

3 black crew neck John Smedley jumpers (I wanted 4 but they only had 3 small ones..)

Osprey black mock Ostrich mid sized bag to match the jacket I'm planning...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Marc O Polo Parka in grey


----------



## C.J.

Fringed chucks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

C.J. said:


> Fringed chucks!





Great !


----------



## Cullinan

I've just reserved 5 jumpers - 4 dark navy, 1 black, which I'll pay for in a fortnight when I get paid!!(Not urgent enough to warrant using emergency credit card for).


----------



## Cullinan

And I forgot the most important thing -

4 new shirts due to arrive by special delivery today

3 powder blue poplin
1 very expensive high quality white poplin

Plus a white handkerchief


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> And I forgot the most important thing -
> 
> 4 new shirts due to arrive by special delivery today
> 
> 3 powder blue poplin
> 1 very expensive high quality white poplin
> 
> Plus a white handkerchief




They didn't arrive , I've been promised they'll arrived tomorrow.


----------



## speedelee

Rock and Candy Sportier Wedge sneaker from DSW (in red).

A lace moto jacket . . . I'm still trying to figure out what to wear with it. Any ideas?


----------



## f3ist

This week, I bought quite some stuff. Bought these: http://www.nastygal.com/whats-new/lita-claw-platform-boot . Bought 4 bodycare products from FarmHouse Fresh and just bought this on impulse earlier today: http://www.nastygal.com/whats-new/paisley-fringe-poncho

I was in the midst of saving up for an Alex Wang Rocco but saw this and couldn't help myself! >_<


----------



## Cullinan

f3ist said:


> This week, I bought quite some stuff. Bought these: http://www.nastygal.com/whats-new/lita-claw-platform-boot . Bought 4 bodycare products from FarmHouse Fresh and just bought this on impulse earlier today: http://www.nastygal.com/whats-new/paisley-fringe-poncho
> 
> I was in the midst of saving up for an Alex Wang Rocco but saw this and couldn't help myself! >_<




I'm always in the midst of saving up for something when I make impulse buys lol!

Thanks to my spree on Tuesday, I've had to knock 6 pieces off my wishlist that I could have otherwise afforded.


----------



## jubtas92

issey miyake pleats please bag
http://shinshinshin.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/issey-miyake-bilbao-tote.jpg


----------



## Cullinan

My new shirts and handkerchief arrived finally!!

3 tailored cornflower blue heavyweight, 1 plain white and a matching hanky!!

They're all ironed and put away in my closet, which I keep opening to admire...

Plus I paid off a high interest credit card

And finished the deposit on my boots - nothing to pay until next year now on them!!

So despite being stuck inside in the rsin, I got quite a lot done...

Back to my list......


----------



## C.J.

jubtas92 said:


> issey miyake pleats please bag
> http://shinshinshin.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/issey-miyake-bilbao-tote.jpg


Amazing!


----------



## aliwaway

kat99 said:


> Vince sweater which I
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/vince-cowl-neck-sweater.jpg?9d7bd4


I like


----------



## Candice0985

ASOS navy blue leather skirt
http://www.asos.com//Asos/Asos-Premium-Skirt-In-Pleated-Leather/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=2299830
I had to stalk this skirt to order it! it sells out within a few hours of it being restocked!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Cullinan

Currently buying on pre-order or account:

Black buckle ankle boots
Gieves and Hawkes 20oz Japanese jeans
6 blue Italian shirts
Navy blue biker jacket

Will be ages until I've got it all, but worth waiting for...
I need new clothes now that I've got a new man!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> ASOS navy blue leather skirt
> http://www.asos.com//Asos/Asos-Premium-Skirt-In-Pleated-Leather/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=2299830
> I had to stalk this skirt to order it! it sells out within a few hours of it being restocked!



Gorgeous


----------



## starrynite_87

7 For All Mankind Skinny Second Skin Legging and J.Crew signature leggings


----------



## Cullinan

starrynite_87 said:


> 7 For All Mankind Skinny Second Skin Legging and J.Crew signature leggings




They're both gorgeous but how do you not wear them out??
I need 21oz jeans or I'd have to replace my wardrobe every few weeks as I go through the knees!

Hope you enjoy wearing them!!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, I made the mistake of going into TJMaxx for a few camis to go under my DVF wraps...I came home with a bit more.  The dress on the left however did not come from TJ it is a resent purchase from Nordies.  From left to right, Vince Comuto dress, Anne Klein short sleeved turtleneck sweater, Dahlia houndstooth skirt, Tahari dress, Ellen Tracy shell, (a throw for DH), washcloths for the kitchen, the three tanks I origially went in for and my kitchen pot UHG 5 1/2 Qt LeCreuset in blue...


----------



## Cullinan

beagly911 said:


> Ok, I made the mistake of going into TJMaxx for a few camis to go under my DVF wraps...I came home with a bit more.  The dress on the left however did not come from TJ it is a resent purchase from Nordies.  From left to right, Vince Comuto dress, Anne Klein short sleeved turtleneck sweater, Dahlia houndstooth skirt, Tahari dress, Ellen Tracy shell, (a throw for DH), washcloths for the kitchen, the three tanks I origially went in for and my kitchen pot UHG 5 1/2 Qt LeCreuset in blue...




ALL gorgeous!!!
You did good - I went to TKMAXX last week and maxed all of my cards - everything is so well priced compared to the big stores.
I love what you bought - much better than just the camis!
I'm proud of you - a shopaholic after my own heart!!!

This afternoon I ordered my 6 shirts but don't have to pay until next month - lucky because I blew this months budget in TKMAXX!


----------



## Cullinan

lilflobowl said:


> these are my two latest purchases:
> (1) Tsumori Chisato top
> (2) Supertrash Kaftan dress



These are gorgeous / so feminine!

My clothes are classics and look so plain inncomparisom!!


----------



## beagly911

Cullinan said:


> ALL gorgeous!!!
> You did good - I went to TKMAXX last week and maxed all of my cards - everything is so well priced compared to the big stores.
> I love what you bought - much better than just the camis!
> I'm proud of you - a shopaholic after my own heart!!!
> 
> This afternoon I ordered my 6 shirts but don't have to pay until next month - lucky because I blew this months budget in TKMAXX!


 I was so excited by my finds...can't wait to share them in the OOTD thread!!


----------



## gmo

My FedEx guy just brought me this Muubaa jacket!


----------



## Cullinan

gmo said:


> My FedEx guy just brought me this Muubaa jacket!




Great jacket!

This morning before I lost my voice I called and pre-ordered a black biker from next seasons collections...I can pay on account next year, so no pressure..


----------



## beagly911

gmo said:


> My FedEx guy just brought me this Muubaa jacket!


 Absolutely gorgeous!  I love the color too!


----------



## gmo

Cullinan said:


> Great jacket!
> 
> This morning before I lost my voice I called and pre-ordered a black biker from next seasons collections...I can pay on account next year, so no pressure..





beagly911 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  I love the color too!



Thanks, guys! I can't wait to wear it!


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> Great jacket!
> 
> This morning before I lost my voice I called and pre-ordered a black biker from next seasons collections...I can pay on account next year, so no pressure..




Today feel even worse - glands all swollen so may have a no shopping just list making day in bed - ill update later.


----------



## kellynt

i bought this cute sweater at macys


----------



## Cullinan

kellynt said:


> i bought this cute sweater at macys



My aunt would have adored that - she collected owls..

I once painted an owl watercolour for her.

It's a really lovely sweater!


----------



## niccig

No real-life pictures yet but I got this Burberry coat last week. Now if it would only get cold enough for me to wear it....


----------



## Cullinan

niccig said:


> No real-life pictures yet but I got this Burberry coat last week. Now if it would only get cold enough for me to wear it....




It's gorgeous- lucky you!

It's cold enough in England to wear it!


----------



## lovemysavior

Hi everyone.  I haven't posted her in a while so I am going to post a few items I have gotten within this past month or so.

This is a Marc by Marc Jacobs sweater and a Forever 21 skirt.



Winter Kate top and H&M faux leather leggings



Forever 21 top and H&M brocade ankle trouser.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

my first fur..Adrienne Landau dark brown cropped rabbit jacket, scored it on Bluefly for $125


----------



## lovemysavior

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> my first fur..Adrienne Landau dark brown cropped rabbit jacket, scored it on Bluefly for $125



Love it!


----------



## william_st_girl

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> my first fur..Adrienne Landau dark brown cropped rabbit jacket, scored it on Bluefly for $125



Wow love ur fur... Just looks Devine! What a steal at only $125!


----------



## Cullinan

cvlshopaholic said:


> my first fur..Adrienne Landau dark brown cropped rabbit jacket, scored it on Bluefly for $125




Wow you look a million dollars on such a great budget!
I couldn't find jeans at that price, let alone a fur coat...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

2 tees












Yes, I love him


----------



## Perfect Day

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> my first fur..Adrienne Landau dark brown cropped rabbit jacket, scored it on Bluefly for $125



You look fabulous and what a great price! I like how you describe it as your "first fur"


----------



## cvlshopaholic

lovemysavior said:


> Love it!





william_st_girl said:


> Wow love ur fur... Just looks Devine! What a steal at only $125!





Cullinan said:


> Wow you look a million dollars on such a great budget!
> I couldn't find jeans at that price, let alone a fur coat...





Perfect Day said:


> You look fabulous and what a great price! I like how you describe it as your "first fur"



thanks everybody  it was definitely a steal


----------



## Prada_Princess

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> my first fur..Adrienne Landau dark brown cropped rabbit jacket, scored it on Bluefly for $125



It is lovely and the fur looks good quality.  I know you will enjoy it, congratulations l.


----------



## Cullinan

Prada_Princess said:


> It is lovely and the fur looks good quality.  I know you will enjoy it, congratulations l.



I had 2 furs when I lived in Paris and it was so cold but the rain ruined my lovely chinchilla (too fragile) and my beaver lamb was too hot to need back in the UK

Yours looks just right- I agree- enjoy it!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Here's my Saks F&F haul:

1. Georgie cardigan, Marc by Marc Jacobs. It doesn't look like much in the photo, but IRL it has an amazing fit, and is both fun and flattering.
2. Luxe corduroy skinny jeans in a deep wine color, 7FAM.


----------



## mmr

niccig said:


> No real-life pictures yet but I got this Burberry coat last week. Now if it would only get cold enough for me to wear it....


Very nice.  Modeling pic?


----------



## beagly911

DVF wrap dress and Ann Taylor wrap dress(it is a gorgeous berry color)







My new CL's, Pony Hair Giraffe VP's


----------



## Cullinan

beagly911 said:


> DVF wrap dress and Ann Taylor wrap dress(it is a gorgeous berry color)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new CL's, Pony Hair Giraffe VP's




They're both beautiful dresses, and the shoes complement them perfectly!

I bet you look gorgeous in both of them - great investment pieces DVF - and hope you enjoy wearing them!

You definitely had a more successful clothes shopping trip than I did yesterday - came home empty handed


----------



## beagly911

Cullinan said:


> They're both beautiful dresses, and the shoes complement them perfectly!
> 
> I bet you look gorgeous in both of them - great investment pieces DVF - and hope you enjoy wearing them!
> 
> You definitely had a more successful clothes shopping trip than I did yesterday - came home empty handed


 Thanks Cullinan, the lovely Dukeprincess have me a heads up on the DVF and I snagged it off of ebay as fast as I could!  Ann Taylor had a special on Sunday night and I couldn't pass up on the wrap.


----------



## Cullinan

beagly911 said:


> Thanks Cullinan, the lovely Dukeprincess have me a heads up on the DVF and I snagged it off of ebay as fast as I could!  Ann Taylor had a special on Sunday night and I couldn't pass up on the wrap.



You're a stunner - you're not having the number of my New Man!!!!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Bought this beautiful leather jacket about a month ago .


----------



## Flip88

Nat_CAN said:


> Bought this beautiful leather jacket about a month ago .



Nice the quality looks decent.


----------



## Nat_CAN

Flip88 said:


> Nice the quality looks decent.


 
Thanks   It's a pretty good lamb leather jacket.


----------



## beagly911

Nat_CAN said:


> Bought this beautiful leather jacket about a month ago .


 Congrats, I love the color!


----------



## Cullinan

Nat_CAN said:


> Bought this beautiful leather jacket about a month ago .




Gorgeous jacket - I have a lamb jacket and they last for years!!!

Nice classic style too so it won't date..

Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## clu13

Black halo and DKNY dresses


----------



## Cullinan

clu13 said:


> Black halo and DKNY dresses




Omg they are so lovely...

I've never worn sleeveless because my arms are like sticks and I'm totally flat chested despite hormone injections tri-monthly.

Both are absolutely beautiful - enjoy wearing them - I'd give anything to have dresses like that


----------



## lifestylekitty

Black bandage skirt from Promod. Hot!!


----------



## Cullinan

lifestylekitty said:


> Black bandage skirt from Promod. Hot!!



Sounds good to me!

What are you going to wear it with??


----------



## 355F1

Bought this a couple weeks ago at Prada NYC. 

I've already gotten so many compliments!!IIt's quite creative!!


----------



## 355F1

I needed a couple new white t-shirts so I also bought this Versace piece at Saks when I was there to see Tiësto @ Electric Zoo last month!!


----------



## beagly911

clu13 said:


> Black halo and DKNY dresses


 Lovely dresses!!


----------



## beagly911

Snagged this Tahari ASL skirt on Rue La La tonight...so excited to figure out what to wear with it!


----------



## 355F1

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Snagged this Tahari ASL skirt on Rue La La tonight...so excited to figure out what to wear with it!



Definitely hot!!!


----------



## beagly911

355F1 said:


> Definitely hot!!!


Thanks!  I really like that first shirt you posted it is very unique!


----------



## Cullinan

beagly911 said:


> Snagged this Tahari ASL skirt on Rue La La tonight...so excited to figure out what to wear with it!



Wow!

What an amazing colour!!!

Good luck matching a top - that skirt is a real statement piece


----------



## 355F1

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I really like that first shirt you posted it is very unique!



Annnnd....a thank you to ya back!


----------



## 355F1

After recently moving to the land of Paradise I recognized that I have very few inexpensive plain t-shirts. Got a couple Ferrari ones and Kenneth Cole; all the rest are LV, Prada, Versace, & Gucci. 

So...I ordered these today.


----------



## Cullinan

355F1 said:


> After recently moving to the land of Paradise I recognized that I have very few inexpensive plain t-shirts. Got a couple Ferrari ones and Kenneth Cole; all the rest are LV, Prada, Versace, & Gucci.
> 
> So...I ordered these today.




Nice bright colours - they look fine for casual wear.

It's so easy to fall into the trap of designer everything and then your wardrobe is worth a fortune but sometimes it's more appropriate to wear less expensive clothes.

Good choices!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

355F1 said:


> I needed a couple new white t-shirts so I also bought this Versace piece at Saks when I was there to see Tiësto @ Electric Zoo last month!!



Love it and the Prada ! 
and the "Trance" tee


----------



## 355F1

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it and the Prada !
> and the "Trance" tee



I have never been much of a "casual" dresser.  I have always worn t-shirts, just designer ones. LoL

Only real interests I have are Ferraris and EDM....and I have a few Ferrari tees.....so I figured I should use some cheap tees to show people my creative side...lol...and I am an old-skool raver.....and couldn't imagine a life without trance music....

I am so excited to get them!!! Hah!!  Never thought I'd be so excited over shirts that cost less than $20/ea.

My license plate on my DD reads "LUV EDM"


----------



## Pollie-Jean

355F1 said:


> I am so excited to get them!!! Hah!! * Never thought I'd be so excited over shirts that cost less than $20/ea.*



That's a valuable quality ! 
With me it's the same and I'm glad about it


----------



## Cullinan

355F1 said:


> I have never been much of a "casual" dresser.  I have always worn t-shirts, just designer ones. LoL
> 
> Only real interests I have are Ferraris and EDM....and I have a few Ferrari tees.....so I figured I should use some cheap tees to show people my creative side...lol...and I am an old-skool raver.....and couldn't imagine a life without trance music....
> 
> I am so excited to get them!!! Hah!!  Never thought I'd be so excited over shirts that cost less than $20/ea.
> 
> My license plate on my DD reads "LUV EDM"



Lucky you!!!

I wish I could find clothes that cost less than £13($20)

Most of the things I love cost $$$$$££££!!!!


----------



## niccig

mmr said:


> Very nice.  Modeling pic?



Finally! Please excuse my messy bathroom.






Also, new Rebecca Minkoff Covet that just arrived today -


----------



## beagly911

niccig said:


> Finally! Please excuse my messy bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, new Rebecca Minkoff Covet that just arrived today -


 Oh your coat is lovely but the Covet is gorgeous!  I love RM!


----------



## Cullinan

niccig said:


> Finally! Please excuse my messy bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, new Rebecca Minkoff Covet that just arrived today -




You look lovely - the colours really suit you!

I hope I have as much luck when I go shopping today...


----------



## niccig

beagly911 said:


> Oh your coat is lovely but the Covet is gorgeous!  I love RM!



Thanks! This is my first RM but I think I'm already addicted.



Cullinan said:


> You look lovely - the colours really suit you!
> 
> I hope I have as much luck when I go shopping today...



Thank you  What's on the shopping list? You'll have to show us your loot!


----------



## mmr

You look great! 



niccig said:


> Finally! Please excuse my messy bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, new Rebecca Minkoff Covet that just arrived today -


----------



## pinklining

Bought a Joie sweater from shopbop.com =) Love the lace hem


----------



## absolutpink

Coat from Banana Republic


----------



## Cullinan

absolutpink said:


> Coat from Banana Republic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922799




Very nice....

I bought a coat too:

Edina Ronay black shearling long coat (lovely and warm for winter!!!)


----------



## eye4cc

The first 2 tops are from f21, while the last 1 is a jeans from zara.


----------



## lovemysavior

Top and skirt from F21


----------



## Cullinan

lovemysavior said:


> Top and skirt from F21
> 
> 
> View attachment 1923198



Gorgeous, gorgeous blouse..

What a feminine outfit..

You look stunning!


----------



## lovemysavior

Cullinan said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous blouse..
> 
> What a feminine outfit..
> 
> You look stunning!


 
Thank you so much Cullinan.  I just got the skirt in the mail today so I wanted to try it on with the top that I haven't worn yet to see how it looks.  I appreciate your sweet comments...Thank you


----------



## Nolia

*Just got some BCBG powerskirts in the mail I ordered a few weeks ago that were on sale.  Figured I'd treat myself for my birthday.
The pink is less forgiving, showing the lumps of my top.  I'll have to figure a way to keep them from rolling under the skirt.

Black and hot pink!!  Paired with my trusty Louboutin Ron Rons!*


----------



## Cullinan

lovemysavior said:


> Thank you so much Cullinan.  I just got the skirt in the mail today so I wanted to try it on with the top that I haven't worn yet to see how it looks.  I appreciate your sweet comments...Thank you




You're welcome - its the prettiest outfit posted since I joined the Forum!


----------



## lovemysavior

Cullinan said:


> You're welcome - its the prettiest outfit posted since I joined the Forum!


 
Wow that is a major compliment....can't thank you enough.  I must say though that everybody's outfits here are such an inspiration to me too.  I am so greatful for this forum


----------



## Cullinan

lovemysavior said:


> Wow that is a major compliment....can't thank you enough.  I must say though that everybody's outfits here are such an inspiration to me too.  I am so greatful for this forum




Me too - I live in the UK but I'm awake all night in pain as I'm very ill and it takes my mind off it to chat to such a friendly, like minded group of people!!!

Only problem is that it's too cold to post in pjs, so I have my day clothes, and my night clothes (the too big or worn ones!)


----------



## Cullinan

Nolia said:


> *Just got some BCBG powerskirts in the mail I ordered a few weeks ago that were on sale.  Figured I'd treat myself for my birthday.
> The pink is less forgiving, showing the lumps of my top.  I'll have to figure a way to keep them from rolling under the skirt.
> 
> Black and hot pink!!  Paired with my trusty Louboutin Ron Rons!*



The hot pink is a gorgeous colour - I wish I could find a shirt in it.

You look great in both skirts - nobody will notice your tummy!!!


----------



## Nolia

Cullinan said:


> The hot pink is a gorgeous colour - I wish I could find a shirt in it.
> 
> You look great in both skirts - nobody will notice your tummy!!!



Thank you~ I think if I can tuck my shirt in neater in the pink, I'll be all set!


----------



## Tyna

Got my order from COS today, I love their coats! And that cut out white shirt is quite unusual too


----------



## .jourdyn.

Nolia said:


> *Just got some BCBG powerskirts in the mail I ordered a few weeks ago that were on sale.  Figured I'd treat myself for my birthday.
> The pink is less forgiving, showing the lumps of my top.  I'll have to figure a way to keep them from rolling under the skirt.
> 
> Black and hot pink!!  Paired with my trusty Louboutin Ron Rons!*



Loving the look of both of the outfits, those skirts are killer!


----------



## Cullinan

Tyna said:


> Got my order from COS today, I love their coats! And that cut out white shirt is quite unusual too




The shirt is gorgeous and the other pieces look lovely and wintery as well!

Hope you enjoy wearing them as they're all gorgeous!!


----------



## Tyna

Cullinan said:


> The shirt is gorgeous and the other pieces look lovely and wintery as well!
> 
> Hope you enjoy wearing them as they're all gorgeous!!



Thank you, lovely!


----------



## luckyblackdress

Helmut lang leather legging in deer. 

More army green gray than the brown I was expecting  fits 1 size smaller than the cheesier thicker ones hl makes.


----------



## Cullinan

Tyna said:


> Thank you, lovely!



You're welcome


----------



## Tyna

luckyblackdress said:


> Helmut lang leather legging in deer.
> 
> More army green gray than the brown I was expecting  fits 1 size smaller than the cheesier thicker ones hl makes.
> 
> View attachment 1925647



Very nice, they have a great fit!


----------



## randr21

luckyblackdress said:
			
		

> Helmut lang leather legging in deer.
> 
> More army green gray than the brown I was expecting  fits 1 size smaller than the cheesier thicker ones hl makes.



Love these and they're well made


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> Very nice....
> 
> I bought a coat too:
> 
> Edina Ronay black shearling long coat (lovely and warm for winter!!!)




Had been considering returning it now credit card bill has arrived but already caught the flu from wearing just a leather biker so better keep it as its warm as toast (although think I'll be stuck in the house for a few days


----------



## koala.

Purchased this dress in red lace for a dinner date!

Opinions please  do you think it looks a bit cheap with the red straps hanging off the shoulders. Was going to switch for black but i have countless black dresses


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> Very nice....
> 
> I bought a coat too:
> 
> Edina Ronay black shearling long coat (lovely and warm for winter!!!)



Believe it or not another coat - when my sister was tidying her loft she found my knee length super warm black suede (also shearling lined) coat that I bought when I lived in Paris for a crazy price!

She brought it round yesterday, proving that even when I'm sick in bed all day I can still add to my wardrobe (I'd forgotten about it and don't know how it ended up in her wardrobe.)

Next shopping trip planned if I'm well enough:

Wednesday to local mall with mum followed by afternoon tea
Following week trip to London to shop and meet friend for lunch.

Feel like death so hoping to burn it out as I'm busy writing shopping lists...:


----------



## Cullinan

koala. said:


> Purchased this dress in red lace for a dinner date!
> 
> Opinions please  do you think it looks a bit cheap with the red straps hanging off the shoulders. Was going to switch for black but i have countless black dresses




Red looks amazing on you - definitely don't change for black!!
No, it doesn't look cheap with the straps like that - just very attractive,

Love it on you!


----------



## KristyDarling

Just ordered the Varick coat by Rag & Bone, and the Infantry Jacket by Current Elliott. I'm secretly hoping that one or both won't fit so that I can send something back and not feel so guilty about this big splurge!   They're just so dang cute and I LOVE army green!


----------



## Cullinan

KristyDarling said:


> Just ordered the Varick coat by Rag & Bone, and the Infantry Jacket by Current Elliott. I'm secretly hoping that one or both won't fit so that I can send something back and not feel so guilty about this big splurge!   They're just so dang cute and I LOVE army green!




They're both gorgeous pieces!

I hope that they both do fit!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Cullinan said:


> They're both gorgeous pieces!
> 
> I hope that they both do fit!!!



Thank you, sweets!  (enabler! lol)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velvet Minny Longsleeves


----------



## C.J.

KristyDarling said:


> Just ordered the Varick coat by Rag & Bone, and the Infantry Jacket by Current Elliott. I'm secretly hoping that one or both won't fit so that I can send something back and not feel so guilty about this big splurge!   They're just so dang cute and I LOVE army green!


Beautiful choices!

By the way, that secretly hoping something won't fit is something I'm also guilty of when I'm looking for a reason not to splurge money on a desired item. 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Velvet Minny Longsleeves


Love those colors!


----------



## Tyna

KristyDarling said:


> Just ordered the Varick coat by Rag & Bone, and the Infantry Jacket by Current Elliott. I'm secretly hoping that one or both won't fit so that I can send something back and not feel so guilty about this big splurge!   They're just so dang cute and I LOVE army green!



The second one from current/elliot is gorgeous! Looks very Isabel Marant-ish, I was also looking at that one

I got myself three pairs of trousers the other day:
Phillip Lim wool trousers
Theory leather trousers
J Brand coated cotton trousers


----------



## KristyDarling

C.J. said:


> Beautiful choices!
> 
> By the way, that secretly hoping something won't fit is something I'm also guilty of when I'm looking for a reason not to splurge money on a desired item.



  I know! The mind games that go on in our subconscious!  



Tyna said:


> The second one from current/elliot is gorgeous! Looks very Isabel Marant-ish, I was also looking at that one
> 
> I got myself three pairs of trousers the other day:
> Phillip Lim wool trousers
> Theory leather trousers
> J Brand coated cotton trousers



I agree about the Isabel Marantishness of the army jacket! That's a big reason why I got it (and I much prefer the Current Elliott price tag!). I love your trousers -- they all exhibit that certain "slouchy cool."


----------



## Cullinan

KristyDarling said:


> Thank you, sweets!  (enabler! lol)




I'll keep my fingers crossed and look forward to pics of you looking stunning!


----------



## starrynite_87

Just ordered this leather skirt and star tights


----------



## koala.

Cullinan said:


> Red looks amazing on you - definitely don't change for black!!
> No, it doesn't look cheap with the straps like that - just very attractive,
> 
> Love it on you!



Thanks Cullinan ,it's a keeper then


----------



## koala.

starrynite_87 said:


> Just ordered this leather skirt and star tights



Love the leather skirt! cute


----------



## Cullinan

koala. said:


> Thanks Cullinan ,it's a keeper then




Definitely - you look Amazing in it -KEEP!!!!!

LV Cullinan x


----------



## Tyna

KristyDarling said:


> I agree about the Isabel Marantishness of the army jacket! That's a big reason why I got it (and I much prefer the Current Elliott price tag!). I love your trousers -- they all exhibit that certain "slouchy cool."



Thank you! That exactly the look I'm going for this fall


----------



## Pollie-Jean

C.J. said:


> Love those colors!


Thanks !
I hope, they brighten up these grey fall/winter days

Peuterey Hull in Petrol


----------



## Cullinan

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks !
> I hope, they brighten up these grey fall/winter days
> 
> Peuterey Hull in Petrol



Lovely colour and I bet it's warm as toast!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ Thank you, Cullinan
We badly need some warm clothes here


----------



## Cullinan

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ Thank you, Cullinan
> We badly need some warm clothes here



I always need warm clothes as I'm always cold!!!
Hopefully well enough to go shopping tomorrow.


----------



## just1morebag

Yehaww...got me some boots ya'll!!!!


----------



## 355F1

just1morebag said:
			
		

> Yehaww...got me some boots ya'll!!!!



Oh hell yes!!!


----------



## Cullinan

just1morebag said:


> Yehaww...got me some boots ya'll!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929704



Wahoo!!!

Great cowboy boots!!


----------



## HKKH

OOhhh! you guys have bought so many wonderful things. I also wanna share since I'm doing a wardrobe overhaul and no one to share the excitement with. I've bought the following:

Polk Dot Angora sweater 
Polk dot Blazer from kardashian collection
2 Anthropologie pepulm tanks 
2 more generic tanks from Anthroplogie


----------



## Cullinan

HKKH said:


> OOhhh! you guys have bought so many wonderful things. I also wanna share since I'm doing a wardrobe overhaul and no one to share the excitement with. I've bought the following:
> 
> Polk Dot Angora sweater
> Polk dot Blazer from kardashian collection
> 2 Anthropologie pepulm tanks
> 2 more generic tanks from Anthroplogie



Sounds like you've done some great shopping!!
What colours are your tops?

Flu is going so I'm off shopping tomorrow too- yippee - after a week in bed


----------



## HKKH

Cullinan said:


> Sounds like you've done some great shopping!!
> What colours are your tops?
> 
> Flu is going so I'm off shopping tomorrow too- yippee - after a week in bed



So man, it sucks to have the flu but I'm glad you're better yay! I had it last week (thank goodness for online shopping!) 

I got the basic just black and ivory I might get the pink later, but right now my intention is to actually fill my wardrobe with pieces that I can switch back and forth.


----------



## Cullinan

HKKH said:


> So man, it sucks to have the flu but I'm glad you're better yay! I had it last week (thank goodness for online shopping!)
> 
> I got the basic just black and ivory I might get the pink later, but right now my intention is to actually fill my wardrobe with pieces that I can switch back and forth.




Pink would look great with the black and ivory and I'd still all be interchangeable..go for it!!

Can't wait until tomorrow although not really 100% better - but well enough to shop!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

just1morebag said:


> Yehaww...got me some boots ya'll!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929704





Great !


----------



## just1morebag

355F1 said:


> Oh hell yes!!!


LOL,, thats what I'm talkkkn bout!!! 



Cullinan said:


> Wahoo!!!
> 
> Great cowboy boots!!


thanx Cullinan!!


Pollie-Jean said:


> Great !


----------



## Myrkur

This H&M sweater


----------



## Cullinan

Myrkur said:


> This H&M sweater




What a beautiful sugared almond colour - I hope it's nice and cosy!

Makes my navy blue look really boring!


----------



## Myrkur

Cullinan said:


> What a beautiful sugared almond colour - I hope it's nice and cosy!
> 
> Makes my navy blue look really boring!



It is! I love fluffy sweaters  Navy blue isn't boring!!


----------



## Cullinan

Myrkur said:


> It is! I love fluffy sweaters  Navy blue isn't boring!!




4 of my jumpers call themselves "Midnight!"- I prefer that!

But yours is like candy - it makes me smile, it's so pretty..


----------



## blessedchildxd

Myrkur said:


> This H&M sweater



I really wanted that sweater, but it seemed to shed a lot - is that true?


----------



## Mia Bella

I just received my Helmut Lang 'Sugar' cropped jacket and while I really like everything about it, I'm worried that it's too narrow in the shoulders. May I get some of your valuable opinions on the fit, Ladies and Gents?

Here's the first picture where I didn't adjust or fiddle with the shoulders or sleeves. 
The arrows are pointing to my shoulder jutting out a little. I'm also wearing a sleeved shirt and it ends right in that area but even with a sleeveless top my shoulder still sticks out a tad.
I feel like the sleeves should run straight down from the shoulder pad to the wrist, without bumps.









Here's the jacket with a sleeveless top on. Shoulder still popping out.






Here's the jacket after adjusting the shoulder pads and pulling them outward. I get the desired look but I shouldn't have to manipulate the jacket to make it look how I think it should.









So what do you think about the fit in the first 3 pictures? Does it look like the shoulders are too narrow? Does it look bad/ill-fitting? I feel if I size up the rest of the jacket will be too boxy looking as HL runs big. This jacket is too expensive to keep if I'm not sure of the fit. ush: 

Thanks in advance all!


----------



## juneping

i think it looks very nice on you. about adjusting...i think we all do one way or another. some ppl remove their shoulder pads and some shorten their sleeves or hem their pants.
and about the shoulders...i don't think they look that different to me. i think it's you are focusing on that so it's probably all you can see...

i vote keep..


----------



## Cullinan

Mia Bella said:


> I just received my Helmut Lang 'Sugar' cropped jacket and while I really like everything about it, I'm worried that it's too narrow in the shoulders. May I get some of your valuable opinions on the fit, Ladies and Gents?
> 
> Here's the first picture where I didn't adjust or fiddle with the shoulders or sleeves.
> The arrows are pointing to my shoulder jutting out a little. I'm also wearing a sleeved shirt and it ends right in that area but even with a sleeveless top my shoulder still sticks out a tad.
> I feel like the sleeves should run straight down from the shoulder pad to the wrist, without bumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the jacket with a sleeveless top on. Shoulder still popping out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the jacket after adjusting the shoulder pads and pulling them outward. I get the desired look but I shouldn't have to manipulate the jacket to make it look how I think it should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think about the fit in the first 3 pictures? Does it look like the shoulders are too narrow? Does it look bad/ill-fitting? I feel if I size up the rest of the jacket will be too boxy looking as HL runs big. This jacket is too expensive to keep if I'm not sure of the fit. ush:
> 
> Thanks in advance all!



The third picture looks gorgeous on you - don't worry that you've had to twiddle with the shoulders!!

And the quality of Helmut Lang is amazing - I had a shirt that I wore for years before it wore out on me - I wish I still had it now!


----------



## lovemysavior

I picked up this top today to wear with this faux leather skirt. (please excuse my pink bra as this was just a try-on pic)


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia Bella said:


> I just received my Helmut Lang 'Sugar' cropped jacket and while I really like everything about it, I'm worried that it's too narrow in the shoulders. May I get some of your valuable opinions on the fit, Ladies and Gents?



Le sigh, Miss Mia!  You just have the most unbelievably sleek and sophisticated taste! And once again, you've totally killed it with this outfit! Honestly, I can just barely detect the little bump you're talking about. It's so miniscule....if you hadn't pointed it out, I would NOT have noticed it, and I am a stickler about fit.  If someone DID notice it, it still doesn't detract from the beauty of the fit at all. You look equally great in all of those shots! But, if it's really bothering you, you should get it fixed by a good tailor, or (god forbid) return it. I really hope you'll just keep it, because you are a knockout in that jacket!!


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> Le sigh, Miss Mia!  You just have the most unbelievably sleek and sophisticated taste! And once again, you've totally killed it with this outfit! Honestly, I can just barely detect the little bump you're talking about. It's so miniscule....if you hadn't pointed it out, I would NOT have noticed it, and I am a stickler about fit.  If someone DID notice it, it still doesn't detract from the beauty of the fit at all. You look equally great in all of those shots! But, if it's really bothering you, you should get it fixed by a good tailor, or (god forbid) return it. I really hope you'll just keep it, because you are a knockout in that jacket!!



I completely agree! Helmut Lang pieces were made for you!


----------



## Myrkur

KristyDarling said:


> Le sigh, Miss Mia!  You just have the most unbelievably sleek and sophisticated taste! And once again, you've totally killed it with this outfit! Honestly, I can just barely detect the little bump you're talking about. It's so miniscule....if you hadn't pointed it out, I would NOT have noticed it, and I am a stickler about fit.  If someone DID notice it, it still doesn't detract from the beauty of the fit at all. You look equally great in all of those shots! But, if it's really bothering you, you should get it fixed by a good tailor, or (god forbid) return it. I really hope you'll just keep it, because you are a knockout in that jacket!!



Agree!!


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> i think it looks very nice on you. about adjusting...i think we all do one way or another. some ppl remove their shoulder pads and some shorten their sleeves or hem their pants.
> and about the shoulders...i don't think they look that different to me. i think it's you are focusing on that so it's probably all you can see...
> 
> i vote keep..



Thank you lovely June! I really appreciate your help. You're so right, it's all I can see. When I adjust the shoulder pads they move right back into the original position too. Grrr. But since you and the other fab PFers don't notice a problem then I clearly need to get over it! And it is a fun jacket after all!



Cullinan said:


> The third picture looks gorgeous on you - don't worry that you've had to twiddle with the shoulders!!
> 
> And the quality of Helmut Lang is amazing - I had a shirt that I wore for years before it wore out on me - I wish I still had it now!



Thank you Cullinan! HL now has a capsule collection I'm obsessed with called HELMUT where they sell mainly basics and jersey based pieces for much nicer prices than the Collection. Maybe you can find another shirt you'll love? 



KristyDarling said:


> Le sigh, Miss Mia!  You just have the most unbelievably sleek and sophisticated taste! And once again, you've totally killed it with this outfit! Honestly, I can just barely detect the little bump you're talking about. It's so miniscule....if you hadn't pointed it out, I would NOT have noticed it, and I am a stickler about fit.  If someone DID notice it, it still doesn't detract from the beauty of the fit at all. You look equally great in all of those shots! But, if it's really bothering you, you should get it fixed by a good tailor, or (god forbid) return it. I really hope you'll just keep it, because you are a knockout in that jacket!!



Wow, thank you so much Miss Kristy!  As a stickler of fit, you've convinced me that I am completely bananas about the bump. I have really wide shoulders but thin, long arms so jackets and tailored pieces are almost always a no go for me and it's why I don't know as much as I should about fit. ush: I guess I put it on with expectations that it would look one way and couldn't get it out of my head! I think if I did want to get it fixed they'd have to add a little extra length to the ends of the shoulder pads. Or maybe since it's crepe it might eventually stretch a little in the shoulders. Or!! I can just stop obsessing and just wear it! How bout that! 



jellybebe said:


> I completely agree! Helmut Lang pieces were made for you!





Myrkur said:


> Agree!!



Thank you for your help ladies!


----------



## Cullinan

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you lovely June! I really appreciate your help. You're so right, it's all I can see. When I adjust the shoulder pads they move right back into the original position too. Grrr. But since you and the other fab PFers don't notice a problem then I clearly need to get over it! And it is a fun jacket after all!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Cullinan! HL now has a capsule collection I'm obsessed with called HELMUT where they sell mainly basics and jersey based pieces for much nicer prices than the Collection. Maybe you can find another shirt you'll love?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, thank you so much Miss Kristy!  As a stickler of fit, you've convinced me that I am completely bananas about the bump. I have really wide shoulders but thin, long arms so jackets and tailored pieces are almost always a no go for me and it's why I don't know as much as I should about fit. ush: I guess I put it on with expectations that it would look one way and couldn't get it out of my head! I think if I did want to get it fixed they'd have to add a little extra length to the ends of the shoulder pads. Or maybe since it's crepe it might eventually stretch a little in the shoulders. Or!! I can just stop obsessing and just wear it! How bout that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help ladies!



Thanks - ill look out for the Helmut line and see if I can find another shirt or two!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just bought a couple of black coats a few days ago...

One is a little lighter than the other, totally different styles so I had to get both!  Defintely cute when they are on! I wanted to get a Burberry coat really bad too, but I decided I wanted to use my money for more than just one coat! LOL


----------



## Cullinan

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just bought a couple of black coats a few days ago...
> 
> One is a little lighter than the other, totally different styles so I had to get both!  Defintely cute when they are on! I wanted to get a Burberry coat really bad too, but I decided I wanted to use my money for more than just one coat! LOL
> 
> g-lvl3.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/7/_7203287.jpg
> 
> g-lvl3.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/15/_7283195.jpg




Both are gorgeous and definitely better than just one expensive Burberry one.

Hope you enjoy wearing them both - they're both really versatile designs but classic so you'll have them for ages!


----------



## Cullinan

lovemysavior said:


> I picked up this top today to wear with this faux leather skirt. (please excuse my pink bra as this was just a try-on pic)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1932809
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1932810




So cute!!

You look ready for a Christmas party!

The gold lace is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lovemysavior

Cullinan said:
			
		

> So cute!!
> 
> You look ready for a Christmas party!
> 
> The gold lace is absolutely beautiful!



Thank you Culli...I will probably wear it for Christmas, but it is actually for a wedding we are going to next week


----------



## Cullinan

lovemysavior said:


> Thank you Culli...I will probably wear it for Christmas, but it is actually for a wedding we are going to next week



It's perfect for a wedding too!

Have a nice time!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Both are gorgeous and definitely better than just one expensive Burberry one.
> 
> Hope you enjoy wearing them both - they're both really versatile designs but classic so you'll have them for ages!


Thanks so much! Definitely happy with my choices!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Liebeskind cashmere/modal longsleeve
I'll have a shot at their clothes


----------



## william_st_girl

CoachGirl12 said:
			
		

> Just bought a couple of black coats a few days ago...
> 
> One is a little lighter than the other, totally different styles so I had to get both!  Defintely cute when they are on! I wanted to get a Burberry coat really bad too, but I decided I wanted to use my money for more than just one coat! LOL



Who are t coats bye?


----------



## CoachGirl12

william_st_girl said:
			
		

> Who are t coats bye?


The shorter black one is by Buffalo, the toggle one is by Calvin Klein


----------



## Cullinan

Pollie-Jean said:


> Liebeskind cashmere/modal longsleeve
> I'll have a shot at their clothes



Very nice colour - it looks like a gorgeous top and I hope it's as good quality as it looks!!!

Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## mojito3008

Have this one on the way, Patrizia Pepe


----------



## C.J.

mojito3008 said:


> Have this one on the way, Patrizia Pepe


Nice one! What kind of leather/fur is it made of?


----------



## mojito3008

C.J. said:


> Nice one! What kind of leather/fur is it made of?



Thank you! The website says suede sheepskin and lamb fur.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

It was a little while ago, but I picked up two amazing AMQ dresses and a st john blazer on sale!!!! I also tried some accessories,staple shirts,  and skinny jeans for the season  


I've already had a chance to wear most of he items, so if you have questions about quality, fit, or anything else I'd be happy to help!!



Sorry about allllll the crappy photos!


----------



## william_st_girl

mojito3008 said:
			
		

> Have this one on the way, Patrizia Pepe



Omg wow! What an amazing coat! Looks super toasty! The collar especially looks so cosy. Who is it bye and how much?


----------



## juneping

Sincerelycass11 said:


> It was a little while ago, but I picked up two amazing AMQ dresses and a st john blazer on sale!!!! I also tried some accessories,staple shirts,  and skinny jeans for the season
> 
> 
> I've already had a chance to wear most of he items, so if you have questions about quality, fit, or anything else I'd be happy to help!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about allllll the crappy photos!



what a haul!!
if you don't mind, would love to see a modeling pix of the St. John blazer....i wonder how their fit is....TIA!!


----------



## mojito3008

william_st_girl said:


> Omg wow! What an amazing coat! Looks super toasty! The collar especially looks so cosy. Who is it bye and how much?




Thank you. I love love love it!! It's by Patrizis Pepe Firenze. I also have another one of this brand, I posted it today in the down jackets thread. It was originally 2000 or 2200, I snapped it up for 900. The beige one in the other thread was 1800, I bought it for 1000. Patrizia Pepe really has some fab coats, I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## william_st_girl

mojito3008 said:
			
		

> Thank you. I love love love it!! It's by Patrizis Pepe Firenze. I also have another one of this brand, I posted it today in the down jackets thread. It was originally &#128;2000 or &#128;2200, I snapped it up for &#128;900. The beige one in the other thread was &#128;1800, I bought it for &#128;1000. Patrizia Pepe really has some fab coats, I can't wait to wear them!



Never heard of that brand before... Defo have to look as those two coats are just lush! U wear furs to? How does shearling compare to real fur for warmth?


----------



## Perfect Day

C.J. said:
			
		

> Nice one! What kind of leather/fur is it made of?



It looks like shearling, it will be so warm.


----------



## kat99

Two of my most recent purchases - Helmut Lang jackets


----------



## Tyna

Sincerelycass11 said:


> It was a little while ago, but I picked up two amazing AMQ dresses and a st john blazer on sale!!!! I also tried some accessories,staple shirts,  and skinny jeans for the season
> 
> 
> I've already had a chance to wear most of he items, so if you have questions about quality, fit, or anything else I'd be happy to help!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about allllll the crappy photos!



Hey, Cassandra! It's funny when I looked at the dresses I thought about you straight away as I remembered you showing them in your video and then when I went back to see who the author of this post is I have actually realised that it is you))



kat99 said:


> Two of my most recent purchases - Helmut Lang jackets
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Helmut-Lang-Tux-Review.jpg?9d7bd4
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Helmut-Lang-Sweatshirt-Jacket.jpg?9d7bd4



Love the first blazer!


----------



## Cullinan

mojito3008 said:


> Have this one on the way, Patrizia Pepe




Thanks for posting your gorgeous new coat...

This is very similar to my one, except mine doesn't have a belt.

I haven't got the hang of uploading pics yet from my ipad3 so it's nice that I can describe a bit better what I've bought.

We should be warm as toast this winter


----------



## Cullinan

Sincerelycass11 said:


> It was a little while ago, but I picked up two amazing AMQ dresses and a st john blazer on sale!!!! I also tried some accessories,staple shirts,  and skinny jeans for the season
> 
> 
> I've already had a chance to wear most of he items, so if you have questions about quality, fit, or anything else I'd be happy to help!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about allllll the crappy photos!



I love your new pieces!!!

You've bought loads - almost as much as my whole wardrobe!!

Enjoy wearing it all....great collection


----------



## Cullinan

william_st_girl said:


> Never heard of that brand before... Defo have to look as those two coats are just lush! U wear furs to? How does shearling compare to real fur for warmth?




It's just as warm lol:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

mojito3008 said:


> Have this one on the way, Patrizia Pepe



beautiful !


----------



## Letthemstare

zara white top !!!!


----------



## Cullinan

Letthemstare said:


> zara white top !!!!



Congratulations on your new top!!

We'll both have to learn how to upload pics!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Tyna said:
			
		

> Hey, Cassandra! It's funny when I looked at the dresses I thought about you straight away as I remembered you showing them in your video and then when I went back to see who the author of this post is I have actually realised that it is you))
> 
> Love the first blazer!



Haha thanks Tyna!!!  as odd as it may seem that made my day! Lol


----------



## Cullinan

Tyna said:


> The second one from current/elliot is gorgeous! Looks very Isabel Marant-ish, I was also looking at that one
> 
> I got myself three pairs of trousers the other day:
> Phillip Lim wool trousers
> Theory leather trousers
> J Brand coated cotton trousers




They all fit you perfectly and will go with everything!!

All gorgeous - especially love the leather trousers!!


----------



## Tyna

Cullinan said:


> They all fit you perfectly and will go with everything!!
> 
> All gorgeous - especially love the leather trousers!!



Thank you, hun! Will wear them in a week time to the concert)


----------



## Cullinan

Tyna said:


> Thank you, hun! Will wear them in a week time to the concert)



Have a great time!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Sadly, the Varick coat by Rag and Bone didn't work out so I had to return it to Shopbop. But that's OK because it was really expensive, and a few things I'd been eyeing just went on sale today! So I did some shopping while watching election results on TV.  (Both tops were on sale, the skinnys were regular price)

1. Enza Costa cashmere v-neck sweater
2. Lanston long-sleeved tee
3. Rag & Bone/JEAN skinny jeans in Wine.


----------



## Cullinan

KristyDarling said:


> Sadly, the Varick coat by Rag and Bone didn't work out so I had to return it to Shopbop. But that's OK because it was really expensive, and a few things I'd been eyeing just went on sale today! So I did some shopping while watching election results on TV.  (Both tops were on sale, the skinnys were regular price)
> 
> 1. Enza Costa cashmere v-neck sweater
> 2. Lanston long-sleeved tee
> 3. Rag & Bone/JEAN skinny jeans in Wine.



Lovely pieces - even better that you got them on sale!!


----------



## iraa

This one is Michael Michael Kors from last season I really wanted it then but by the time I discovered it was all sold out in my size. Finally it came up at a fantastic price of 91 pounds down from the original 305 at the outnet and I grabbed it as fast as I could.


----------



## Cullinan

iraa said:


> This one is Michael Michael Kors from last season I really wanted it then but by the time I discovered it was all sold out in my size. Finally it came up at a fantastic price of 91 pounds down from the original 305 at the outnet and I grabbed it as fast as I could.




What a gorgeous dress!!

You'll look like a 1920's flapper - just need the headband and you're set!
And what a great price!!!
I've often been tempted by the Outnet but by the time I decide to buy the piece my size is sold out...I'm going to look today and see if there are any other bargains.

Enjoy your new dress - with a nice pair of heels you'll look stunning!!!
It's absolutely beautiful and an LBD never goes out of fashion either!


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> What a gorgeous dress!!
> 
> You'll look like a 1920's flapper - just need the headband and you're set!
> And what a great price!!!
> I've often been tempted by the Outnet but by the time I decide to buy the piece my size is sold out...I'm going to look today and see if there are any other bargains.
> 
> Enjoy your new dress - with a nice pair of heels you'll look stunning!!!
> It's absolutely beautiful and an LBD never goes out of fashion either!



I've just checked out the Outnet and they have some great bargains- some over 70% off.
I've already spotted another leather jacket to add to my collection...
Thank you for the tip-off!


----------



## iraa

Cullinan said:


> What a gorgeous dress!!
> 
> You'll look like a 1920's flapper - just need the headband and you're set!
> And what a great price!!!
> I've often been tempted by the Outnet but by the time I decide to buy the piece my size is sold out...I'm going to look today and see if there are any other bargains.
> 
> Enjoy your new dress - with a nice pair of heels you'll look stunning!!!
> It's absolutely beautiful and an LBD never goes out of fashion either!



Thank you 
If you plan to shop at the outnet the best way is to go to the bottom of their homepage to see what designer will be on sale next. Tuesdays and Thrusdays are when they release new designs and are the best days to shop.


----------



## pinklining

iraa said:


> This one is Michael Michael Kors from last season I really wanted it then but by the time I discovered it was all sold out in my size. Finally it came up at a fantastic price of 91 pounds down from the original 305 at the outnet and I grabbed it as fast as I could.



Awesome buy at a good price!  i bought this dress on sale recently in a boutique too! it's still cheaper at the outnet though. >.< lucky you! =) nonetheless, it's a really pretty dress IRL i wore it to dinner party recently


----------



## iraa

pinklining said:


> Awesome buy at a good price!  i bought this dress on sale recently in a boutique too! it's still cheaper at the outnet though. >.< lucky you! =) nonetheless, it's a really pretty dress IRL i wore it to dinner party recently



 Love your Anya Hindmarch and Marc Jacobs. They look fab with the outfit. And I agree the dress is a great buy and even at full price looks more expensive than it is


----------



## Cullinan

Today I ordered online:

TMLewin shirt reduced from £85 to £20 plus postage
Serfontaine jeans for £210 plus postage

Hoping they'll be here before the weekend as I'm going for an early Christmas lunch...


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> Today I ordered online:
> 
> TMLewin shirt reduced from £85 to £20 plus postage
> Serfontaine jeans for £210 plus postage
> 
> Hoping they'll be here before the weekend as I'm going for an early Christmas lunch...



New jeans have arrived.....not drainpipe but much thicker denim than my others..here's a pic...


----------



## Tyna

Cullinan said:


> New jeans have arrived.....not drainpipe but much thicker denim than my others..here's a pic...



Hey you have managed to upload it, well done!) Like your jeans very much, I'm always for simple designs which will last for years. Btw I noticed that you always talking about brands I've never heard before


----------



## cbrooke

My baby fell asleep in her stroller when I was at the mall today so I actually got to shop for myself 

coated skinnies





mid-low heels (finally found the perfect beige color for my skin tone!)


----------



## droody1

I recently purchased two Prada AW12 shirts, and have just ordered two fabulous silk shirts from the Prada SS12 collection.


----------



## Cullinan

Tyna said:


> Hey you have managed to upload it, well done!) Like your jeans very much, I'm always for simple designs which will last for years. Btw I noticed that you always talking about brands I've never heard before



Thank you for your compliment!!

Yes, the jeans are classic and hopefully will last for ages...

Serfontaine are made in Los Angeles, so you should be able to track them down - my other jeans are a London brand, and can only be bought in the store..
I'm hoping for a new pair of these in January...


----------



## Cullinan

droody1 said:


> I recently purchased two Prada AW12 shirts, and have just ordered two fabulous silk shirts from the Prada SS12 collection.



They are gorgeous!

Are the summer shirts for next summer or from last summer?


----------



## Tyna

cbrooke said:


> My baby fell asleep in her stroller when I was at the mall today so I actually got to shop for myself
> 
> coated skinnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mid-low heels (finally found the perfect beige color for my skin tone!)



Great staples! Coated skinnies are the perfect alternative when you don't want to wear leather trousers and the heels look very cute


----------



## droody1

Cullinan said:


> They are gorgeous!
> 
> Are the summer shirts for next summer or from last summer?



Thank you! They're from last summer!


----------



## Cullinan

droody1 said:


> Thank you! They're from last summer!



I love all of your shirts!

I'm a shirtaholic - I wear one every day - I'd never thought to look at Prada, but now that I've seen your beautiful collection I'll definitely check out the winter sales for a printed one to brighten up the season!

Thanks for sharing them


----------



## Nat_CAN

My new red dress for company Christmas Party .


----------



## VelvetFlats

droody1 said:


> I recently purchased two Prada AW12 shirts, and have just ordered two fabulous silk shirts from the Prada SS12 collection.



OMG so gorgeous. I love your purchases!


----------



## Candice0985

this sweatshirt is so soft! I had to buy it!
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/uk/en/zara-neu-W2012/269189/936028/DELUXE%20VELOUR%20SWEATSHIRT


----------



## VelvetFlats

Looks way better in real life than it does on the model. It's also amazingly warm. MBMJ makes really warm coats
http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs/womens/ready-to-wear/outerwear-and-tops/m1123501/oaks-coat?sort=


----------



## Cullinan

Nat_CAN said:


> My new red dress for company Christmas Party .



Very festive!!

You could jazz it up with some gold costume jewellery if you wanted...

Have a great party!


----------



## Myrkur

iraa said:


> This one is Michael Michael Kors from last season I really wanted it then but by the time I discovered it was all sold out in my size. Finally it came up at a fantastic price of 91 pounds down from the original 305 at the outnet and I grabbed it as fast as I could.



Omg I love this dress! Do you have a photo wearing it? I might get it myself, but I'm afraid it will look weird on me.


----------



## iraa

Myrkur said:


> Omg I love this dress! Do you have a photo wearing it? I might get it myself, but I'm afraid it will look weird on me.



Thank you . I haven't worn the dress yet. I will post a photo when I do.


----------



## flower71

droody1 said:


> I recently purchased two Prada AW12 shirts, and have just ordered two fabulous silk shirts from the Prada SS12 collection.


exquisite! You have fabulous taste


----------



## droody1

flower71 said:


> exquisite! You have fabulous taste



Thank you very much!


----------



## droody1

VelvetFlats said:


> OMG so gorgeous. I love your purchases!



Why thank you!


----------



## Cullinan

pinklining said:


> Awesome buy at a good price!  i bought this dress on sale recently in a boutique too! it's still cheaper at the outnet though. >.< lucky you! =) nonetheless, it's a really pretty dress IRL i wore it to dinner party recently




It's prefect for the festive season too - and the shoes are so cute, whilst the bag is really sophisticated.

Have fun wearing it!!!


----------



## GlammaGurl

Just snagged these really cute blazers at a steal of a price!


----------



## Cullinan

GlammaGurl said:


> Just snagged these really cute blazers at a steal of a price!




They're both lovely - my favourite one is the blue - it's a really unusual shade -a bit a light kingfisher blue, and the cut is really gorgeous too!

And if you got them on sale too - you can't go wrong!!!!


----------



## flower71

Been badn on sale, so happy! Isabel Marant Quidor jumper and Jenny boots


----------



## Cullinan

flower71 said:


> Been badn on sale, so happy! Isabel Marant Quidor jumper and Jenny boots
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/WOIAKN780003CRE_2_large.jpg
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/02IMTT0A0002GRY_5_large.jpg




Both are beautiful outfits - you're so lucky to find your size in the sales.

The time to be good is when there are no sales!!!!


----------



## flower71

Cullinan said:


> Both are beautiful outfits - you're so lucky to find your size in the sales.
> 
> The time to be good is when there are no sales!!!!


Ha, thanks for my guilt conscience


----------



## kllenore

I just purchased these for my upcoming trip to Thailand - finding it so hard to find summer things in the dead of Alberta winter! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## psychedelico

kllenore said:


> I just purchased these for my upcoming trip to Thailand - finding it so hard to find summer things in the dead of Alberta winter! Thanks for letting me share



Omg I love the first dress!!


----------



## devonte

Recently purchased "Monty Carlo brand" clothes to wear in my friend birthday party.


----------



## Cullinan

flower71 said:


> Ha, thanks for my guilt conscience



Would you share your guilt conscience with me please?

Lots of my sale pieces turn out to be mistakes, whereas those that I pay full price for are those which work the best for me.

I wish it was the other way round!


----------



## Tyna

Bought myself a new pair of current/elliott jeans today, I don't have any jeans like these so I thought this style may look cool


----------



## Cullinan

Tyna said:


> Bought myself a new pair of current/elliott jeans today, I don't have any jeans like these so I thought this style may look cool



Love their jeans - they're very soft and Comfortable so you'll get loads of happy hours wearing them!!!


----------



## Tyna

Cullinan said:


> Love their jeans - they're very soft and Comfortable so you'll get loads of happy hours wearing them!!!



Thank you! They are very soft indeed, it is the main reason why I buy them, don't like jeans which are thick and stiff.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Tyna said:
			
		

> Bought myself a new pair of current/elliott jeans today, I don't have any jeans like these so I thought this style may look cool



These look amazing!


----------



## Cullinan

Tyna said:


> Thank you! They are very soft indeed, it is the main reason why I buy them, don't like jeans which are thick and stiff.




They also come in beautiful designs - I'll check out their website for a nice pair as they do really lovely fabrics


----------



## eye4cc

Tweed jacket


----------



## kllenore

psychedelico said:


> Omg I love the first dress!!



Thanks it just came in the mail and it's even better in person!!


----------



## Luxlynx

Love my new jacket from IRO. http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/client/nathalieschuterman/dynamic/images/3585_de567816ef.jpg


----------



## jellybebe

Luxlynx said:
			
		

> Love my new jacket from IRO. http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/client/nathalieschuterman/dynamic/images/3585_de567816ef.jpg



Ooh love that!


----------



## Mia Bella

What have I done... 

Helmut Lang Armour Leather Leggings in Black





Helmut Lang Patina Leather Leggings in Fever





Helmut Lang Embossed Scaled Leather leggings in Black





Helmut Lang Voile top





Helmut Lang Mermaid Dress








Helmut Lang Straight-leg Trousers





Alexander Wang Cutout Silk top








Alexander Wang mesh tees in white & black









Alexander Wang Mesh LS top


----------



## Maddy luv

eye4cc said:


> Tweed jacket


I love your jacket!


----------



## eye4cc

Maddy luv said:


> I love your jacket!




Thanks Maddy Luv


----------



## Dentist22

Mia Bella said:


> What have I done...
> 
> Helmut Lang Armour Leather Leggings in Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Patina Leather Leggings in Fever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Embossed Scaled Leather leggings in Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Voile top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Mermaid Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Straight-leg Trousers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang Cutout Silk top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang mesh tees in white & black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang Mesh LS top



Love all of these!  Great taste.


----------



## jellybebe

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> What have I done...
> 
> Helmut Lang Armour Leather Leggings in Black
> 
> Helmut Lang Patina Leather Leggings in Fever
> 
> Helmut Lang Embossed Scaled Leather leggings in Black
> 
> Helmut Lang Voile top
> 
> Helmut Lang Mermaid Dress
> 
> Helmut Lang Straight-leg Trousers
> 
> Alexander Wang Cutout Silk top
> 
> Alexander Wang mesh tees in white & black
> 
> Alexander Wang Mesh LS top



What an incredible haul! Somehow I knew it was you!


----------



## Mia Bella

Dentist22 said:


> Love all of these!  Great taste.


Thank you, dahling! 



jellybebe said:


> What an incredible haul! Somehow I knew it was you!



You know me, jellybebe-doll!  Slave to black and white...and fortunately I was able to sneak in some red too!


----------



## rohansingh

Hello dear 
I bought a brand new Peter England shirt.


----------



## green.bee

Mia Bella said:


> What have I done...
> 
> Helmut Lang Armour Leather Leggings in Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Patina Leather Leggings in Fever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Embossed Scaled Leather leggings in Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Voile top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Mermaid Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Straight-leg Trousers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang Cutout Silk top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang mesh tees in white & black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang Mesh LS top



great choice! I love every single piece you purchased  and these leather leggins are to die for.


----------



## V0N1B2

I bought these Gold & Black Glitter leggings from Topshop today.  They're the most awesome-ist leggings ever.  I mean like, EVER!   I can't wait to wear them.


----------



## eye4cc

tweed jacket


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you, dahling!
> 
> 
> 
> You know me, jellybebe-doll!  Slave to black and white...and fortunately I was able to sneak in some red too!



wow...i love all your items....we need mod pix now...


----------



## Wifeofchop

Hi all!
Is this dress too much with these shoes for a Christmas party?

http://us.asos.com/ASOS-PETITE-Part...a2F0ZXItU2tpcnQvUHJvZC8.&affid=2365&WT.srch=1

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valentino-crystal-embellished-bootie/3203586


Your help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## sourapril

a wool jacket from Goodwill.


----------



## Baileylouise

Hi just brought this lace pencil skirt from Topshop for a xmas party , but unsure how to style the top half .Any ideas ?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Baileylouise said:
			
		

> Hi just brought this lace pencil skirt from Topshop for a xmas party , but unsure how to style the top half .Any ideas ?



White flowey silk blouse tucked in =)


----------



## randr21

Mia Bella said:


> What have I done...
> 
> Helmut Lang Armour Leather Leggings in Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Patina Leather Leggings in Fever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Embossed Scaled Leather leggings in Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Voile top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Mermaid Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Straight-leg Trousers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang Cutout Silk top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang mesh tees in white & black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang Mesh LS top



these will go well with your HL jacket.  that's what i love about them, they're consistent in terms of what they come out with each season...industrial and cool.


----------



## Michiru

A black Theory blazer and dark green cords from JBrand, both for 40% off
Super skinnies from 7FAM


----------



## sourapril

I got this MMM by H&M narrow shoulder jacket for 50% off about an hour ago, and it's the last one in the store and it's my size! I am so thrilled! FYI, I am usually size 4 and had to get a size 8 in this jacket.


----------



## ninja_please

I just got this Tory Burch kissing fox belt.


----------



## TheTrendPalette

I bought these Shorts from Zara a few days ago







and did some ebay shopping the past few days.
few things -


----------



## Mia Bella

green.bee said:


> great choice! I love every single piece you purchased  and these leather leggins are to die for.



Thank you green.bee! The leather leggings are pretty darn awesome. Nice and stretchy and most importantly, long!



juneping said:


> wow...i love all your items....we need mod pix now...



I shall! I need to stop being a lazy bones. Also, it's been so warm here, I haven't had a chance to wear any of the leather leggings. ush: 



randr21 said:


> these will go well with your HL jacket.  that's what i love about them, they're consistent in terms of what they come out with each season...industrial and cool.



I completely agree!  You can have their pieces forever and they still work with everything in your wardrobe. It's totally laid back cool.


----------



## mrs moulds

sourapril said:


> a wool jacket from Goodwill.



Good find!


----------



## mmr

kllenore said:


> I just purchased these for my upcoming trip to Thailand - finding it so hard to find summer things in the dead of Alberta winter! Thanks for letting me share



The pink top is so pretty.  Who is it by?


----------



## hyan

winter jacket


----------



## spoiledjazzie

Helmut lang dress






Excuse the red arm from shopping bags:shame:


----------



## kllenore

mmr said:


> The pink top is so pretty.  Who is it by?



It's actually from F21!


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> wow...i love all your items....we need mod pix now...



Here's what I wore today June! I think these leather leggings are riiiight up your alley. And I know that because our style is totally in the same realm!  

My Helmut Lang Lush Voile top & Helmut Lang Armour leather leggings






A close up of the detail on the leggings, both stamped and burnished leather...I hope they can be seen OK. So cool.


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> Here's what I wore today June! I think these leather leggings are riiiight up your alley. And I know that because our style is totally in the same realm!
> 
> My Helmut Lang Lush Voile top & Helmut Lang Armour leather leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the detail on the leggings, both stamped and burnished leather...I hope they can be seen OK. So cool.



mia,
wow...you look so HOT in them!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Ok ladies, I'd love some help with a dress for an Xmas party and I don't want to waste a whole thread on this. First off, it's at a friend's house and the party is chill but cool. Age range is early to mid 30s, not a stuffy crowd at all. Every year they encourage guests to dress up for fun and so that's what people do&#8230;ladies in sparkly dresses and the men are in suits and ties.

But for me, I like to do something different because that's just me. I like different! So I bought this dress: One by Viva Aviva 'Rayka Dress' http://www.shopbop.com/rayka-silk-mullet-dress-one/vp/v=1/845524441944966.htm

It looks like something an alien queen would wear (lol), it's unique and I'm a fan of hi-lo hems. 

So here's how I'm thinking of wearing it. Added the sparkly bib necklace to be more festive. I chose the wedges because they're not as serious as a stilleto heel, and I'm wearing tights so I want to cover my toes! I have the same hairstyle as the girl in the shopbop link and that's how I plan to wear mine. Because it's so different I'd love to hear some thoughts! TIA for any input! 

DH says I look like a superhero. 





Apologies for the wrinkling. I put it on right out of the box.

















juneping said:


> mia,
> wow...you look so HOT in them!!



June you are too kind!! I followed your advice about always getting real leather leggings over faux for comfort and breathability. Thank you!


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> Ok ladies, I'd love some help with a dress for an Xmas party and I don't want to waste a whole thread on this. First off, it's at a friend's house and the party is chill but cool. Age range is early to mid 30s, not a stuffy crowd at all. Every year they encourage guests to dress up for fun and so that's what people doladies in sparkly dresses and the men are in suits and ties.
> 
> But for me, I like to do something different because that's just me. I like different! So I bought this dress: One by Viva Aviva 'Rayka Dress' http://www.shopbop.com/rayka-silk-mullet-dress-one/vp/v=1/845524441944966.htm
> 
> It looks like something an alien queen would wear (lol), it's unique and I'm a fan of hi-lo hems.
> 
> So here's how I'm thinking of wearing it. Added the sparkly bib necklace to be more festive. I chose the wedges because they're not as serious as a stilleto heel, and I'm wearing tights so I want to cover my toes! I have the same hairstyle as the girl in the shopbop link and that's how I plan to wear mine. Because it's so different I'd love to hear some thoughts! TIA for any input!
> 
> DH says I look like a superhero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the wrinkling. I put it on right out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June you are too kind!! I followed your advice about always getting real leather leggings over faux for comfort and breathability. Thank you!



you're welcome!! you just look so fab, the leather leggings really suit your long legs.

and i love this dress on you!! have a great time at the party!!


----------



## mmr

kllenore said:


> It's actually from F21!


That makes it EVEN better!


----------



## lovemysavior

I am obssessed with metallics right now and was super excited when I found this Rock & Republic coated sweater.


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> you're welcome!! you just look so fab, the leather leggings really suit your long legs.
> 
> and i love this dress on you!! have a great time at the party!!


Thank you dear June!


----------



## Mia Bella

spoiledjazzie said:


> Helmut lang dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the red arm from shopping bags:shame:


Ooh I missed this piece. You look fab! Love that dress. It's so futuristic and cool.


----------



## dorcast

Mia Bella said:


> Ok ladies, I'd love some help with a dress for an Xmas party and I don't want to waste a whole thread on this. First off, it's at a friend's house and the party is chill but cool. Age range is early to mid 30s, not a stuffy crowd at all. Every year they encourage guests to dress up for fun and so that's what people doladies in sparkly dresses and the men are in suits and ties.
> 
> But for me, I like to do something different because that's just me. I like different! So I bought this dress: One by Viva Aviva 'Rayka Dress' http://www.shopbop.com/rayka-silk-mullet-dress-one/vp/v=1/845524441944966.htm
> 
> It looks like something an alien queen would wear (lol), it's unique and I'm a fan of hi-lo hems.
> 
> So here's how I'm thinking of wearing it. Added the sparkly bib necklace to be more festive. I chose the wedges because they're not as serious as a stilleto heel, and I'm wearing tights so I want to cover my toes! I have the same hairstyle as the girl in the shopbop link and that's how I plan to wear mine. Because it's so different I'd love to hear some thoughts! TIA for any input!
> 
> DH says I look like a superhero.



Well given the fact that you would look good in a paper bag, of course you look fabulous. But, I would prefer to see the dress with a bare leg. I think the tights look too heavy for the dress, and don't give enough contrast.


----------



## Mia Bella

dorcast said:


> Well given the fact that you would look good in a paper bag, of course you look fabulous. But, I would prefer to see the dress with a bare leg. I think the tights look too heavy for the dress, and don't give enough contrast.



Gosh, thank you dorcast!  I really appreciate your help. I shall fulfill your request and take a shot without tights! Coming right up...


----------



## Mia Bella

dorcast said:


> Well given the fact that you would look good in a paper bag, of course you look fabulous. But, I would prefer to see the dress with a bare leg. I think the tights look too heavy for the dress, and don't give enough contrast.



Uh oh...too short?

Standing still






Movement








Without getting too TMI, the front hem is about 6 inches below....there. It just looks really high? I guess looks are more important because people aren't going to be walking around with rulers. 

If it didn't have the extra fabric on the back, would I be questioning the length up front? Because without the back, it would look like a typical cocktail dress at a cocktail dress length? I think the contrast in lengths makes each side look extreme.


----------



## dorcast

Mia Bella said:


> Uh oh...too short?
> 
> 
> Without getting too TMI, the front hem is about 6 inches below....there. It just looks really high? I guess looks are more important because people aren't going to be walking around with rulers.
> 
> If it didn't have the extra fabric on the back, would I be questioning the length up front? Because without the back, it would look like a typical cocktail dress at a cocktail dress length? I think the contrast in lengths makes each side look extreme.



I like it much better with bare legs! Yes, the length contrast is extreme, but if you like the high low look, then I think the dress looks better without the tights. I like the shoes better on the bare leg as well.

From the back and sides, the dress really doesn't accentuate your body, so this way you can show off your legs.  I think it looks sexy, but still a little playful, as it's a funky dress.


----------



## Mia Bella

dorcast said:


> I like it much better with bare legs! Yes, the length contrast is extreme, but if you like the high low look, then I think the dress looks better without the tights. I like the shoes better on the bare leg as well.
> 
> From the back and sides, the dress really doesn't accentuate your body, so this way you can show off your legs.  I think it looks sexy, but still a little playful, as it's a funky dress.



Great feedback! Thank you again! You're right about the back and sides...so the front has to be special. I've got to suck it up and not be a wimp about showing a little more skin. I just hope I won't come off like I'm trying too hard or something. I feel like that sometimes when I get dressed up even though I'm just throwing on a dress, necklace and heels. 

My DH says without the tights looks pretty short but that it's up to me what to wear. So really, he's no help at all!


----------



## Myrkur

My new fox fur vest!


----------



## randr21

Mia Bella said:


> Great feedback! Thank you again! You're right about the back and sides...so the front has to be special. I've got to suck it up and not be a wimp about showing a little more skin. I just hope I won't come off like I'm trying too hard or something. I feel like that sometimes when I get dressed up even though I'm just throwing on a dress, necklace and heels.
> 
> My DH says without the tights looks pretty short but that it's up to me what to wear. So really, he's no help at all!



Too short, tights look better and will allow freer movement to sit or walk.


----------



## juneping

*mia,*
i also like the bare leg better. but if you want tights, i'd do a sheerer tights than the one you posted before. like worfold de luxe 55 would be pretty good for this dress. i think the with tight look is also good. i wouldn't think it's "off"...


----------



## Prada_Princess

Myrkur said:


> My new fox fur vest!



love it, congratulations


----------



## samina

Just ordered this berry red draped dress by Karen Millen from Asos for my wrk Xmas party pairing with either black CL simples or Pigalles


----------



## Mia Bella

randr21 said:


> Too short, tights look better and will allow freer movement to sit or walk.



Thank you for your help!! The length up front is so questionable. Argh. I feel like if I have to ask, it's too short. ush:



juneping said:


> *mia,*
> i also like the bare leg better. but if you want tights, i'd do a sheerer tights than the one you posted before. like worfold de luxe 55 would be pretty good for this dress. i think the with tight look is also good. i wouldn't think it's "off"...



Thank you June! I like the idea of the sheerer tights. I was really bad last night and bought two other dresses to choose from. The thing about this hi-lo dress is I can't see myself wearing it again! I mean I can wear it to dinner or something but it's so funky, I dunno. I just don't know!!!

These are the new pieces I bought. Helmut Lang...shocking, I know.


----------



## jellybebe

I finally finally got my hands on this top! I hesitated before and it sold out, and today one just happened to pop up in my size! It's Helmut Lang.


----------



## Mia Bella

jellybebe said:


> I finally finally got my hands on this top! I hesitated before and it sold out, and today one just happened to pop up in my size! It's Helmut Lang.



Love this piece! So so pretty. Let me know how you like it!

I just received this HL top the other day. Very cool draped effect.
I wonder if we should call this the "Share your Helmut Lang" thread...


----------



## Mia Bella

Also, the shoes the model is wearing in the HL pics that I posted above....would any of you lovely ladies know who makes them and what they're called? I need them!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Jellybebe and Mia -- my style sisters!  *Mia*, please wear that dress without tights/hose....honestly, it doesn't look too short to me at all. AND, it looks totally effortless just as you've styled it because it has such a sleek, minimalist look. Please, PLEASE just wear it as you've styled it above with endless, bare legs! You look mind-bogglingly elegant and cool in it -- I just love the futuristic feel!  And *jellybebe*, that's the Lyra twist top, right?? If not, it looks reeeeally close!  I swear one of these days we will have to meet in person and go shopping, because we are so on the same wavelength ALL the time. I JUST bought the Lyra from Barneys.com yesterday!!  I blew my entire month's budget on it, but it's totally worth it.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> Jellybebe and Mia -- my style sisters!   Mia, please wear that dress without tights/hose....honestly, it doesn't look too short to me at all. AND, it looks totally effortless just as you've styled it because it has such a sleek, minimalist look. Please, PLEASE just wear it as you've styled it above with endless, bare legs! You look mind-bogglingly elegant and cool in it -- I just love the futuristic feel!  And jellybebe, that's the Lyra twist top, right?? If not, it looks reeeeally close!  I swear one of these days we will have to meet in person and go shopping, because we are so on the same wavelength ALL the time. I JUST bought the Lyra from Barneys.com yesterday!!  I blew my entire month's budget on it, but it's totally worth it.



Hi style twin! I totally thought the top I bought was the Lyra too - I had to compare it very closely to it in online pics, but they are not the exact same tops. The one I bought is called the soft voile overlap top or something. The main difference is that it's a bit longer and has a little bone-shaped metal fastening at the top of the neck. I'm excited to hear how you like the Lyra! Omg I have been so bad lately, must ban myself.


----------



## flower71

Mia Bella said:


> Uh oh...too short?
> 
> Standing still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without getting too TMI, the front hem is about 6 inches below....there. It just looks really high? I guess looks are more important because people aren't going to be walking around with rulers.
> 
> If it didn't have the extra fabric on the back, would I be questioning the length up front? Because without the back, it would look like a typical cocktail dress at a cocktail dress length? I think the contrast in lengths makes each side look extreme.



I have to say, you look gorgeous in that dress, especially without tights! You have the legs, and figure...Beautiful!


----------



## spoiledjazzie

Mia Bella said:


> Ooh I missed this piece. You look fab! Love that dress. It's so futuristic and cool.



Thanks doll! Love your style


----------



## lovemysavior

Hi everyone...I havent posted here in while so here are my newest purchases...


----------



## innocent smilez

Recently bought items from the Joie sample sale in NYC. The green puppy dog cardigan is my fave item from this whole set. Can't wait to start wearing these & the shorts when the weather gets warmer.


----------



## nygrl

innocent smilez said:


> Recently bought items from the Joie sample sale in NYC. The green puppy dog cardigan is my fave item from this whole set. Can't wait to start wearing these & the shorts when the weather gets warmer.
> 
> View attachment 1981830



Your purchases are so cute! If I had known there was a Joie sample sale, I would have gone! Do you know if it happens every year?


----------



## innocent smilez

nygrl said:
			
		

> Your purchases are so cute! If I had known there was a Joie sample sale, I would have gone! Do you know if it happens every year?



My first time hearing about the Joie sample sale was last year. I went & bought a playsuit for $40. I found out about this one in late November. The prices are pretty good. Things were $30-$100 at the sale. I just know it happens in NYC once a yr though.


----------



## Mia Bella

flower71 said:


> I have to say, you look gorgeous in that dress, especially without tights! You have the legs, and figure...Beautiful!



You're so very kind, thank you so much!  I appreciate your feedback too!


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

I bought a gilet from topshop.


----------



## mrs moulds

Mia Bella said:


> Uh oh...too short?
> 
> Standing still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without getting too TMI, the front hem is about 6 inches below....there. It just looks really high? I guess looks are more important because people aren't going to be walking around with rulers.
> 
> If it didn't have the extra fabric on the back, would I be questioning the length up front? Because without the back, it would look like a typical cocktail dress at a cocktail dress length? I think the contrast in lengths makes each side look extreme.


This dress is dreamy and you fabulous in it!


----------



## Ellapretty

Sequin star sweatshirt - for those days I want to walk around in my PJs but can't...






Pink & Grey skull scarf from Garage (in the group pic, the black & white skull scarf is also from Garage, while the Coral one is my Alexander McQueen)


----------



## Myrkur

This Guess dress, will it be appropriate for a wedding with a jacket on top?


----------



## Mia Bella

mrs moulds said:


> This dress is dreamy and you fabulous in it!



Why thank you mrs moulds!


----------



## madraykin

Myrkur said:


> This Guess dress, will it be appropriate for a wedding with a jacket on top?


It's a nice dress.

I do think if you'll be at the full wedding it might be a bit risqué though...I'd go with something less revealing.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

AllSaints 

http://www.allsaints.com/women/sweatshirts/allsaints-asana-cardigan/

http://de.allsaints.com/women/tops/allsaints-sphere-vest/?colour=1896&category=463

http://de.allsaints.com/women/graphic_t-shirts/allsaints-bouquet-tee/?colour=1896&category=463


----------



## Myrkur

madraykin said:


> It's a nice dress.
> 
> I do think if you'll be at the full wedding it might be a bit risqué though...I'd go with something less revealing.



Thanks, this is how the dress looks on me:







But I wore it with this vest to the wedding:






It was a wedding with all brazilian people and the two guys who got married wore glitter shoes, so everyone was dressed more in glitter party outfits then proper marriage outfits, so I think it was ok I didn't looked to dressed up


----------



## whiteyumi

this is my recent purchase from helmut lang...

still waiting for shipment!


----------



## gmo

whiteyumi said:
			
		

> this is my recent purchase from helmut lang...
> 
> still waiting for shipment!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> Jellybebe and Mia -- my style sisters!  *Mia*, please wear that dress without tights/hose....honestly, it doesn't look too short to me at all. AND, it looks totally effortless just as you've styled it because it has such a sleek, minimalist look. Please, PLEASE just wear it as you've styled it above with endless, bare legs! You look mind-bogglingly elegant and cool in it -- I just love the futuristic feel!  And *jellybebe*, that's the Lyra twist top, right?? If not, it looks reeeeally close!  I swear one of these days we will have to meet in person and go shopping, because we are so on the same wavelength ALL the time. I JUST bought the Lyra from Barneys.com yesterday!!  I blew my entire month's budget on it, but it's totally worth it.



Kristy! I somehow missed your reply and wanted to say thank you so much for your super sweet comments and feedback, style sister!   How do you like the HL Lyra top??? It is GORGEOUS. I almost bought it but snagged the *Oxide Star skirt* and the kinectic jersey LS tee in grey to go with it. How does the sizing run for the Lyra? Since it's drapey I'd think to size down?




whiteyumi said:


> this is my recent purchase from helmut lang...
> 
> still waiting for shipment!



 Let us know how it fits and even better, mods!!


----------



## jellybebe

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Kristy! I somehow missed your reply and wanted to say thank you so much for your super sweet comments and feedback, style sister!   How do you like the HL Lyra top??? It is GORGEOUS. I almost bought it but snagged the Oxide Star skirt and the kinectic jersey LS tee in grey to go with it. How does the sizing run for the Lyra? Since it's drapey I'd think to size down?
> 
> Let us know how it fits and even better, mods!!



I got my Helmut Lang overlap top finally. It's beautiful and drapey. The only downside is that the clasp holding the front together is thin and so I might be at risk of a wardrobe malfunction. I would probably size down. I got my true size because it was the only one left and it's definitely oversized.


----------



## Mia Bella

jellybebe said:


> I got my Helmut Lang overlap top finally. It's beautiful and drapey. The only downside is that the clasp holding the front together is thin and so I might be at risk of a wardrobe malfunction. I would probably size down. I got my true size because it was the only one left and it's definitely oversized.



Oh yes, you got the lush drape top right?? My Sugar jacket has that same hook closure and I can imagine being on edge a little too having to rely on it to keep my business covered up.  But it's such a gorgy top! Can you bend the hook end a little so that it doesn't slip off the ring easily? 
HL wacky sizing strikes again. Geez. I'm going to figure them out one of these days!

PS: How did the Rag&Bone jodhpur pants go??


----------



## jellybebe

I like them! They are a tiny bit more stretchy than I expected and the denim wasn't quite as soft as I hoped but the leather really makes them special.


----------



## Northergirl

whiteyumi said:


> this is my recent purchase from helmut lang...
> 
> still waiting for shipment!



Great purchase - Very nice jacket.


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia Bella said:


> Kristy! I somehow missed your reply and wanted to say thank you so much for your super sweet comments and feedback, style sister!   How do you like the HL Lyra top??? It is GORGEOUS. I almost bought it but snagged the *Oxide Star skirt* and the kinectic jersey LS tee in grey to go with it. How does the sizing run for the Lyra? Since it's drapey I'd think to size down?



Hi Mia!

The Oxide Star Skirt is gorgeous!!!!  I love it!!  And you can't go wrong with his kinetic tops.   The Lyra is to die for!  It arrived last week and it is ridiculously flattering! In terms of the cut, it's actually TTS.  But contrary to how it appears in the photos, it's slightly on the shorter side, even for me (at 5'2"!) so for a tall lovely lady like yourself, probably best not to not size down. It looks a little lackluster on the Shopbop model, but in person it's pretty special. The Lyra is my new favorite piece of clothing -- easily dressed up or down, and it's elegant and subtly drapey without obscuring my shape. It would look smashing on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

T By Alexander Wang


----------



## Kayapo97

Just grabbed myself these dresses in the sales . The first is Gucci blue velvet and the second is Amanda Wakeley.


----------



## Archipelago

I went outlet shopping today and got this Helmut Lang top at Saks Off Fifth! Extra 30% off!


----------



## Luv n bags

I really want an HL dress, but I am holding out for the right style and color.

I went shopping today and picked up this bandage dress at Macys.  I am not used to wearing tight clothing.  Does it look too tight?


----------



## 355F1

tigertrixie said:
			
		

> I really want an HL dress, but I am holding out for the right style and color.
> 
> I went shopping today and picked up this bandage dress at Macys.  I am not used to wearing tight clothing.  Does it look too tight?



Definitely not too tight.


----------



## 355F1

Archipelago said:
			
		

> I went outlet shopping today and got this Helmut Lang top at Saks Off Fifth! Extra 30% off!



A:  That top looks fantastic! 

B:  Same dressing room!!! (this pic is like two years old)


----------



## Kayapo97

tigertrixie said:


> I really want an HL dress, but I am holding out for the right style and color.
> 
> I went shopping today and picked up this bandage dress at Macys.  I am not used to wearing tight clothing.  Does it look too tight?



Not too tight at all, I think you look really good in it. Good luck for the HL dress


----------



## flower71

whiteyumi said:


> this is my recent purchase from helmut lang...
> 
> still waiting for shipment!



Love this! lucky you


----------



## Lady_V

Archipelago said:


> I went outlet shopping today and got this Helmut Lang top at Saks Off Fifth! Extra 30% off!



I love love love!


----------



## Luv n bags

Kayapo97 said:


> Not too tight at all, I think you look really good in it. Good luck for the HL dress



Thank you!


----------



## Ellapretty

Picked these heels up from ZARA during their sale for $50 each... The nude ones are leather so I think they're a bargain!


----------



## Mia Bella

Pollie-Jean said:


> T By Alexander Wang



Cozy!! Love those basics.



Kayapo97 said:


> Just grabbed myself these dresses in the sales . The first is Gucci blue velvet and the second is Amanda Wakeley.



The blue one is Oooh la la!  Are one of these going to be your NYE dress?



Archipelago said:


> I went outlet shopping today and got this Helmut Lang top at Saks Off Fifth! Extra 30% off!



What! I need to hit up Saks Off 5th, for real. Great buy and you look fab in it!



tigertrixie said:


> I really want an HL dress, but I am holding out for the right style and color.
> 
> I went shopping today and picked up this bandage dress at Macys.  I am not used to wearing tight clothing.  Does it look too tight?



No, it's not too tight at all. You have a beautiful figure!! KEEP!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Thanks Mia


They only arrived today so had already decided to wear my Mauve halterneck Gucci dress with nude Casadei blade shoes for tonight. To date this has become my go to glamour dress for big parties and events. I am now quite used to walking in the extra high heels which make me taller than my DH!  Although like tonight I have to be carefuly not to have to much to drink or to take my shoes off - otherwise could be disaster!

But I might now wear the silver Amanda  Wakeley dress to Black tie event on the 11th (as per my other thread)

Both dresses are even better than I had expected. The Amanda Wakeley dress has a lovely weight to it and is beautifully cut.

The blue velvet Gucci dress is also lovely

Happy New Year all


----------



## Ebonynoir

This is my recent purchase  from Mango. I  am in love with this leather Jacket.


----------



## Luv n bags

Mia Bella said:


> Cozy!! Love those basics.
> 
> 
> 
> The blue one is Oooh la la!  Are one of these going to be your NYE dress?
> 
> 
> 
> What! I need to hit up Saks Off 5th, for real. Great buy and you look fab in it!
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not too tight at all. You have a beautiful figure!! KEEP!!



Thank you! It was only $50, so I will keep it!


----------



## indi3r4

tigertrixie said:


> I really want an HL dress, but I am holding out for the right style and color.
> 
> I went shopping today and picked up this bandage dress at Macys.  I am not used to wearing tight clothing.  Does it look too tight?



you look awesome, S!! I love the color on your skin too..  What's the brand? I'm gonna see if I can find one too..


----------



## Luv n bags

indi3r4 said:


> you look awesome, S!! I love the color on your skin too..  What's the brand? I'm gonna see if I can find one too..



Thanks! It is by INC...regularly $179, on sale for $50.


----------



## Archipelago

355F1 said:


> A:  That top looks fantastic!
> 
> B:  Same dressing room!!! (this pic is like two years old)



Looking good there! Don't you just love Sak's Off Fifth? 



Lady_V said:


> I love love love!



Thanks. I'm loving it too! 



Mia Bella said:


> What! I need to hit up Saks Off 5th, for real. Great buy and you look fab in it!



You're sweet. Thanks! They had lots of great stuff there. Thank goodness for self control!


----------



## 355F1

Archipelago said:


> Looking good there! Don't you just love Sak's Off Fifth?



They have A LOT less designer stuff for men....

But I do enjoy shopping there, fo' sho'!!!


----------



## theYoungandChic

hi all!  this is a pair of Habitual jeans i just bought yesterday. i tried on a few. there's more pics n also prices on my blog ~


----------



## KristyDarling

Just picked this up from the Helmut Lang web site for 25% off the already reduced price. It's partly to "make up" for the fact that I JUST paid full price for another item from the site that is now deeply discounted.  Shopping psychology at its best....NOT!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> Just picked this up from the Helmut Lang web site for 25% off the already reduced price. It's partly to "make up" for the fact that I JUST paid full price for another item from the site that is now deeply discounted. Shopping psychology at its best....NOT!!!
> 
> s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/Theory/C01HW504_P8Y_F0?wid=1440&op_usm=1.1,0.6,0,0&qlt=95



Fab choice!! Such a cool top!! BTW, I came here to post my HL Sale goodies and lo and behold, my fashion twin beat me to the punch!!  

Now we're Lyra twins too. 

Also got the Reflex Leggings (love the detailing) and the Cat Stevens designed Grey Area top. Almost bought this at full price when it came out. Glad I didn't!


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> Just picked this up from the Helmut Lang web site for 25% off the already reduced price. It's partly to "make up" for the fact that I JUST paid full price for another item from the site that is now deeply discounted.  Shopping psychology at its best....NOT!!!



You will love this! I was tempted as well but the black was not on sale when I got mine.


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Just picked this up from the Helmut Lang web site for 25% off the already reduced price. It's partly to "make up" for the fact that I JUST paid full price for another item from the site that is now deeply discounted.  Shopping psychology at its best....NOT!!!



love this! I want a pair of leather leggings fromHL but the price is still so outrageous...Hope there are markdowns from my part of the world


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia Bella said:


> Fab choice!! Such a cool top!! BTW, I came here to post my HL Sale goodies and lo and behold, my fashion twin beat me to the punch!!
> 
> Now we're Lyra twins too.
> 
> Also got the Reflex Leggings (love the detailing) and the Cat Stevens designed Grey Area top. Almost bought this at full price when it came out. Glad I didn't!




I'm so mad I paid FP for the Lyra top! But, I'm glad that at least one of us got it on sale.   I had the Reflex leggings in my cart this morning, but was worried the knee "cut-outs" wouldn't hit at the right spot on my (short) legs so I bailed on that one, especially since it's final sale. That Cat Stevens tee is rad...based on the material it'll be nice n' slouchy! 



jellybebe said:


> You will love this! I was tempted as well but the black was not on sale when I got mine.



Well, you love it...so I know I'll love it too.   The black version appealed to me a bit more, but I already have 2 other HL slouchy/twisty blouses so I figured I should switch it up with the gray.  



flower71 said:


> love this! I want a pair of leather leggings fromHL but the price is still so outrageous...Hope there are markdowns from my part of the world



Flower, you'd look amazing in HL leather leggings!!! Go for it!! It would pair so well with everything in your IM collection!


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> I'm so mad I paid FP for the Lyra top! But, I'm glad that at least one of us got it on sale.   I had the Reflex leggings in my cart this morning, but was worried the knee "cut-outs" wouldn't hit at the right spot on my (short) legs so I bailed on that one, especially since it's final sale. That Cat Stevens tee is rad...based on the material it'll be nice n' slouchy!



You're so right! That was a good thing to consider about the leggings. I have the leather Armour Leggings (they have the same detailing at the hips and knees) and my knees hit right where they should (shocker, because I have long femurs ha) so I hope the leggings are the same.  

And tell me about it, buying full price and then the piece you bought goes on sale a week or two later. I like to buy as many pieces from ShopBop that I can because they do price matching and they also do adjustments if there are promos or sales after you buy something. I'll report back on the leggings and measure where everything hits if you're still interested in them.


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia Bella said:


> You're so right! That was a good thing to consider about the leggings. I have the leather Armour Leggings (they have the same detailing at the hips and knees) and my knees hit right where they should (shocker, because I have long femurs ha) so I hope the leggings are the same.
> 
> And tell me about it, buying full price and then the piece you bought goes on sale a week or two later. I like to buy as many pieces from ShopBop that I can because they do price matching and they also do adjustments if there are promos or sales after you buy something. *I'll report back on the leggings and measure where everything hits if you're still interested in them*.



Yes please!


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> Yes please!


----------



## jellybebe

This Equipment top


----------



## brainstorm

Mia Bella said:


> Fab choice!! Such a cool top!! BTW, I came here to post my HL Sale goodies and lo and behold, my fashion twin beat me to the punch!!
> 
> Now we're Lyra twins too.
> 
> Also got the Reflex Leggings (love the detailing) and the Cat Stevens designed Grey Area top. Almost bought this at full price when it came out. Glad I didn't!



The black top is gorgeous! Are the sleeves batwings?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mia Bella said:


>




Love this tee !


----------



## Kitty S.

Snatched the last of this dress from Bloomingdales online last night


----------



## Mia Bella

jellybebe said:


> This Equipment top



Pretty! 



brainstorm said:


> The black top is gorgeous! Are the sleeves batwings?



I guess they are after looking at the photos of it on Nordstrom!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/helmut-...187FB9-9BF7-E111-9A4A-90E2BA0278A8&origin=pla



Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this tee !



So cool, right??


----------



## juneping

Mia Bella said:


> Fab choice!! Such a cool top!! BTW, I came here to post my HL Sale goodies and lo and behold, my fashion twin beat me to the punch!!
> 
> Now we're Lyra twins too.
> 
> Also got the Reflex Leggings (love the detailing) and the Cat Stevens designed Grey Area top. Almost bought this at full price when it came out. Glad I didn't!



somehow i felt it's your post...and i checked. and i was right


----------



## Mia Bella

juneping said:


> somehow i felt it's your post...and i checked. and i was right



You know me Junie! Next time I'm going to post a pink frilly dress to see if I can trick you!  At the very least, I bet you'll do a double take. Hehe


----------



## LoVeinLA

My winter jacket to wear with leggings and boots.


----------



## victorialee13

I went a little crazy this boxing week! 

Rag & Bone Leather Skinny Jeans
Rag & Bone Raj Dress
Barbara Bui Mod Boots (in Black)
Chloe braided trim flats

Yikes!


----------



## flower71

victorialee13 said:


> I went a little crazy this boxing week!
> 
> Rag & Bone Leather Skinny Jeans
> Rag & Bone Raj Dress
> Barbara Bui Mod Boots (in Black)
> Chloe braided trim flats
> 
> Yikes!


I could wear all of those clothes, you sure did some serious shopping...Can we share?


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> This Equipment top



So cute! I have the same but a shirt...So chic!


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Flower, you'd look amazing in HL leather leggings!!! Go for it!! It would pair so well with everything in your IM collection!


Did you get a pair? I am hesitating on the patina or the reflex...but I can't find the reflex in black, only khaki


----------



## clu13

Trina Turk maxi


----------



## Juliex3

I've been on the lookout for a new black wool coat with leather details, and at last, I finally found one that I absolutely love from Alexander Wang! I got it for 50% off which made it even better. ($1200 down to $600!)


----------



## Bitten

Oooh, I have a couple to add 

1. Gorgeous Maxmara dress from Matches - this piece looks so versatile I cannot WAIT for it to be delivered, hopefully Monday!!

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/140372

2. Etta dress from Tory Burch - I couldn't find this dress ANYWHERE and then someone must have returned it to Neiman Marcus so I actually ended up buying it in size XL so I'm going to have to take it to a specialty tailor and hopefully they can cut it down to my size, fingers crossed!!  

http://www.toryburch.com/ETTA-DRESS/41122437,default,pd.html

3. Juicy Couture cashmere hoodie in black  - I am dialing up my casual at home lounging around stuff this year and am finally going to throw out the two worn out velour hoodies I have had for far too long 

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/354480


----------



## Lady_V

theYoungandChic said:


> hi all!  this is a pair of Habitual jeans i just bought yesterday. i tried on a few. there's more pics n also prices on my blog ~



Love these! I have to buy them. Did you purchase them online?


----------



## theYoungandChic

Lady_V said:


> Love these! I have to buy them. Did you purchase them online?



thanks Lady_V! they feel great! i got them at Nordstrom.


----------



## ashleyroe

i grabbed the last mexican skull dress from my H&M! i was in shock that it was my size.


----------



## melikey

Got the last Rag & Bone Wynn jacket at Barney's SF. Luckily it was the right size!


----------



## Bitten

ashleyroe said:


> i grabbed the last mexican skull dress from my H&M! i was in shock that it was my size.



I love it when that happens


----------



## Pollie-Jean

More basics for me :greengrin:

Velvet Susan in Harvest and Allure . Love them !


----------



## Bitten

One more:

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/126052

Gorgeous Alexander McQueen LBD and 70% off!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

One more and now I'm done 
T By A.Wang


----------



## Bitten

Pollie-Jean said:


> *One more and now I'm done *
> T By A.Wang



Me too 

Gorgeous colour-block dress by DKNY on sale from NAP - perfect for Australian summer!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198173


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ great colors !


----------



## LadySapphire

I just bought this Calvin Klein Cape Coat, i really needed a dress up coat and this fitted the bill perfectly.


----------



## Bitten

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ great colors !



Thank you! I can't wait for it to get here, going to pair it with black flat sandals and a red tote  

*pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease let the weather be awesome this weekend*


----------



## sep

Got a few new things...

Rag and Bone Sliver Blazer
Rag and Bone Cross Back Tank
T by Alexander Wang Slub Classic Tee
Rag and Bone Jeans
Acne Oversized Asymmetrical Tee
Isabel Marant Nuta Skirt
Rag and Bone Moto Jeans
Wildfox 100 Things Tees (Black and White)
Wildfox Juliet Song Tee


----------



## sep

A few more...

One Teaspoon Sequin Cropped Pant
Free People Faux Fur Coat
Free People Floral Cropped Jeans
Wildfox Sweatshirt
Free People Patchwork Pants


----------



## Meta

Black tweed jacket by Maison Scotch


----------



## droody1

My recent purchases:
Saint Laurent razor blade shirt
Prada AW12 geometric shirt (women's collection, altered)
3 of printed silk shirts from Prada's SS12 collection (custom order)

Photos to follow


----------



## jellybebe

sep said:


> Got a few new things...
> 
> Rag and Bone Sliver Blazer
> Rag and Bone Cross Back Tank
> T by Alexander Wang Slub Classic Tee
> Rag and Bone Jeans
> Acne Oversized Asymmetrical Tee
> Isabel Marant Nuta Skirt
> Rag and Bone Moto Jeans
> Wildfox 100 Things Tees (Black and White)
> Wildfox Juliet Song Tee



Ooh love the Rag & Bone moto jeans! Are they comfy and TTS?


----------



## juneping

yoox




outnet

so happy....OMG..so sorry the images are huge...


----------



## Bitten

Ok so sad face but the Alexander McQueen crepe and lace sheath dress AND the DKNY colour block dress are both going back  

But that's how I have to be - ruthless about returning stuff if it doesn't work


----------



## sep

jellybebe said:


> Ooh love the Rag & Bone moto jeans! Are they comfy and TTS?



Yes they are SUPER comfy and fit tts!  I highly recommend them!


----------



## jellybebe

sep said:


> Yes they are SUPER comfy and fit tts!  I highly recommend them!



I have the grey ones with leather panels and absolutely love them, I have just had some bad luck with Rag & Bone's blue denim so was hoping these were different from their typical denim.


----------



## sep

jellybebe said:


> I have the grey ones with leather panels and absolutely love them, I have just had some bad luck with Rag & Bone's blue denim so was hoping these were different from their typical denim.



This is the first time I've bought Rag & Bone jeans and both pair are blue...  What sorts of problems have you seen?


----------



## jellybebe

sep said:


> This is the first time I've bought Rag & Bone jeans and both pair are blue...  What sorts of problems have you seen?



Oh just fit issues. I have average-sized relatively straight hips, a straight waist and a flat bum so I often have issues with denim stretching out and falling down. That happened to me with the Preston wash skinny jean but my 4 pairs of non-blue denim Rag & Bone pants have been great.


----------



## Tyna

Just got this Joseph Deconstructed Jam Trench Coat


----------



## Mia Bella

sep said:


> Got a few new things...
> 
> Rag and Bone Sliver Blazer
> Rag and Bone Cross Back Tank
> T by Alexander Wang Slub Classic Tee
> Rag and Bone Jeans
> Acne Oversized Asymmetrical Tee
> Isabel Marant Nuta Skirt
> Rag and Bone Moto Jeans
> Wildfox 100 Things Tees (Black and White)
> Wildfox Juliet Song Tee



Great haul! *LOVE* the last 3 shirts. Where were you able to find them?



juneping said:


> cdn.yoox.biz/39/39328490mt_14_f.jpg
> yoox
> theoutnet.com/images/products/171123/171123_in_xl.jpg
> outnet
> 
> so happy....OMG..so sorry the images are huge...


Fabulous pieces, June! That sweater is gorgeous.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Tyna said:


> Just got this Joseph Deconstructed Jam Trench Coat



Great choice! Everlasting basic 

I'm waiting for this cashmere scarf


----------



## Tyna

Pollie-Jean said:


> Great choice! Everlasting basic
> 
> I'm waiting for this cashmere scarf



Thank you!


----------



## victorialee13

Some more sales shopping 

Joseph sweater
Current/Elliot studded jeans
Jimmy Choo nude patent flats


----------



## chloe_chanel

victorialee13 said:
			
		

> Some more sales shopping
> 
> Joseph sweater
> Current/Elliot studded jeans
> Jimmy Choo nude patent flats



I love everything!


----------



## sneezz

Soia and Kyo "filia"






North Face "make out" hoodie 






Charlotte Tarantola 






Pajar Kayla down parka (but in military green):


----------



## Prada_Princess

This jacket is awesome!



sneezz said:


> Soia and Kyo "filia"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Face "make out" hoodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Tarantola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pajar Kayla down parka (but in military green):


----------



## sneezz

Prada_Princess said:


> This jacket is awesome!



Which one? Do you have either? I just wore the parka out today and I was very toasty. 
I have yet to receive the herringbone one.


----------



## Meta

ZARA Cross Over Jacket with Leather Lapels






ZARA Draped Bird Print Dress


----------



## victorialee13

A few more sales purchases that I forgot to list from earlier this month... mostly black and classic pieces so they are timeless!

Etoile Isabel Marant Laloo Dress
Helmut Lang Skinny Slouchy Method Pant
Dries Van Noten Slim Straight Pant
Marni Colorblock Clutch


----------



## EcoChic14

Most recent buys:

This gorgeous skirt from Carrie Parry: 
http://www.carrieparry.com/shop/chevron-silk-skirt.html

and

This classic dress from Helmut Lang:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/310547


----------



## iraa

On a shopping ban after this 

Raoul Isodora 
Raoul scooped t
Equipment Signature - nature white
Current Elliot ankle skinny
Equipment camel parker blouse
Alice and olivia cropped cargo pants
Ann Demeulemeester jersey long sleeve t shirt
Ann Demeuleester t
Theory Macha Leather Jacket


----------



## Tyna

victorialee13 said:


> A few more sales purchases that I forgot to list from earlier this month... mostly black and classic pieces so they are timeless!
> 
> Etoile Isabel Marant Laloo Dress
> Helmut Lang Skinny Slouchy Method Pant
> Dries Van Noten Slim Straight Pant
> Marni Colorblock Clutch



Great basic pieces indeed!

I just got this COS Long Wool Cardigan and Ribbed Wool Jumper.


----------



## Straight-Laced

This Riker leather jacket from The Row - half price!!  I hope it works out.


----------



## Straight-Laced

And two more sale purchases  

Cherry sweater seen here on Caroline Issa - I've been wanting this for ages 
Balmain stretch jersey maxi dress - on super sale and so much nicer IRL than I was expecting


----------



## Kitty S.

Temp down to the teens yesterday, today, and tomorrow. So cold that all I can think about is furs and shearling..., so I got this shearling coat with mink trim from Hide Society


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Tyna said:


> Just got this Joseph Deconstructed Jam Trench Coat



I am actually thinking about buying this on in beige. How does it look worn open?mDo you like it?


----------



## Tyna

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I am actually thinking about buying this on in beige. How does it look worn open?mDo you like it?



Yes I do like it a lot, it looks great both worn open or buttoned down. The fabric is also really nice and it looks structured indeed just like the name suggests


----------



## victorialee13

Okay, one more (on super sale)... now I'm done. On a ban. I swear.

Isabel Marant Cognac Leather Dicker boots


----------



## Pollie-Jean

victorialee13 said:


> Okay, one more (on super sale)... now I'm done. On a ban. I swear.
> 
> Isabel Marant Cognac Leather Dicker boots



Beautiful !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

2 Longsleeves (Majestic and T By A. Wang) in Heather Grey


----------



## Tyna

Pollie-Jean said:


> 2 Longsleeves (Majestic and T By A. Wang) in Heather Grey



Great basics! I love t by aw line.


----------



## Bitten

The leather jackets by The Row in the NAP sale on final markdown (70% off):

1. Cookton jacket in midnight (black):
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198257

2. Cookton jacket in sienna:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198251

Waiting for them to get here, I know I'll be keeping the black but going to try on the brown and just see - it's gorgeous, but it's a less natural choice for me, going to see if I can work it


----------



## Straight-Laced

Bitten said:


> The leather jackets by The Row in the NAP sale on final markdown (70% off):
> 
> 1. Cookton jacket in midnight (black):
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198257
> 
> 2. Cookton jacket in sienna:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198251
> 
> Waiting for them to get here, I know I'll be keeping the black but going to try on the brown and just see - it's gorgeous, but it's a less natural choice for me, going to see if I can work it




Fantastic buys!!! 
Love everything about The Row (especially leather pieces) except for the sticker shock... and you managed to avoid that


----------



## tenenbaums

Got some great deals today!


----------



## Bitten

Straight-Laced said:


> Fantastic buys!!!
> Love everything about The Row (especially leather pieces) except for the sticker shock... and you managed to avoid that



'sticker shock' 

I hear you! I actually had these jackets in my wishlist when they first arrived but as I said to my mother who is my other NAP partner in crime, "They want HOW MUCH for that?"

So I had neatly filed them away in the 'not going to happen' section and then when they went into final markdown I was like  

I picked up the black for my mum as well, she's so excited


----------



## Straight-Laced

Bitten said:


> 'sticker shock'
> 
> I hear you! I actually had these jackets in my wishlist when they first arrived but as I said to my mother who is my other NAP partner in crime, "*They want HOW MUCH for that?*"
> 
> So I had neatly filed them away in the 'not going to happen' section and then when they went into final markdown I was like
> 
> I picked up the black for my mum as well, she's so excited




lol sounds like The Row 
Amazing that these jackets made it to final markdown and that you were there, ready to pounce on them!
I managed to grab the last Riker leather jacket from The Row at half price on NAP - still waiting for delivery.  Colour is "liquorice"... I'll see what that means when it arrives.

And it's so cool that both you and your mum are waiting on these awesome jackets!
At _least_ twice as much anticipation as usual  resents


----------



## Bitten

Straight-Laced said:


> lol sounds like The Row
> Amazing that these jackets made it to final markdown and that you were there, ready to pounce on them!
> I managed to grab the last Riker leather jacket from The Row at half price on NAP - still waiting for delivery.  Colour is "liquorice"... I'll see what that means when it arrives.
> 
> And it's so cool that both you and your mum are waiting on these awesome jackets!
> At _least_ twice as much anticipation as usual  resents



 I know, I was so excited I ran around the house squealing that they were 70% off and my DF was like "Ok, it IS exciting but you should put the dog down he's getting dizzy" :shame:

Awesome, can't wait till you get your jacket too - I love fantastic "I stalked it and it's mine" bargain stories from the NAP sale


----------



## Straight-Laced

Bitten said:


> I know, I was so excited I ran around the house squealing that they were 70% off and my DF was like "Ok, it IS exciting but you should put the dog down he's getting dizzy" :shame:
> 
> Awesome, can't wait till you get your jacket too - *I love fantastic "I stalked it and it's mine" bargain stories from the NAP sale*




hehe good times   . . . except for the dog


----------



## Guylian

I bought this shearling parka


----------



## Kitty S.

Guylian said:


> I bought this shearling parka



That's lovely! Where did your get it? What brand is it?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

T by A. Wang Longsleeve Pocket in Orchid 
on sale


----------



## KristyDarling

Sundry raglan top (from Shopbop).


----------



## randr21

Guylian said:


> I bought this shearling parka



Akris punto?


----------



## tenenbaums

My first pair of Cheap Mondays!


----------



## ariane24

This dress from Dolce & Gabbana:


----------



## Tasi

I just received my J Crew petite Majesty peacoat in Navy.  I absolutely love it!


----------



## Dentist22

Guylian said:


> I bought this shearling parka



This is absolutely stunning.  It looks so cozy!


----------



## sneezz




----------



## Pollie-Jean

Inspired by roundandround.Thank you


----------



## lovemysavior

Just received these two Current/Elliott jeans:


----------



## Myrkur

Fred Perry Polo and T


----------



## Frivole88

i just bought this Rebecca Minkoff Becky Jacket. i love the contrast fuchsia/ black color combo.


----------



## Gerry

ariane24 said:


> This dress from Dolce & Gabbana:



What a beautiful dress. I love it. Too bad they don't make my size 

[


----------



## KristyDarling

A couple more Shopbop purchases: 
*Habitual *Grace Coated Skinny Pants and *Splendid *Drapey Baseball Tee!


----------



## johannamaria

My latest purchase Leather stud jacket by Zara sale!!!


----------



## Gerry

^^^^^WWHHHOOOAAA, so tough chick biker chic!!! Love that studded jacket


----------



## Jazz77

kristinlorraine said:


> i just bought this Rebecca Minkoff Becky Jacket. i love the contrast fuchsia/ black color combo.
> 
> View attachment 2053726
> 
> 
> View attachment 2053725


I love this jacket, congrats.  Are there any other color combos, or is this black/pink the only one?


----------



## tenenbaums




----------



## Frivole88

Jazz77 said:


> I love this jacket, congrats.  Are there any other color combos, or is this black/pink the only one?


thanks! the RM becky blazer comes in variety of colors! here's the link:
http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/shop/clothing/the-becky-jacket.html


----------



## ariane24

Couldn't resist this stunner. I now have to go on a ban as I've been on a bit of a rampage lately..


----------



## Jazz77

kristinlorraine said:


> thanks! the RM becky blazer comes in variety of colors! here's the link:
> http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/shop/clothing/the-becky-jacket.html



Ooh, thank you!  Gorgeous colors!


----------



## droody1

Prada SS13 shirt, Burberry SS13 silk shirt, Prada SS13 shirt, and Prada special order silk shirt


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Marc O Polo Alpaca Cardigan in Grey Melange


----------



## beagly911

My order from Nordies got here today, Trouve sheet shirt, Kut from the Cloth skinny corduroy with a hounds tooth pattern and Olivia Moon jacket with ruched arms...






And last week I got a steal on a pair of Navy Simple 70


----------



## soleilbrun

beagly911 said:


> My order from Nordies got here today, Trouve sheet shirt, Kut from the Cloth skinny corduroy with a hounds tooth pattern and Olivia Moon jacket with ruched arms...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last week I got a steal on a pair of Navy Simple 70



Nice haul! Looking forward to mod shots


----------



## Myrkur

tenenbaums said:


>



Where's the dress from? Love it!


----------



## DiamondLadyLove

Juliex3 said:


> I've been on the lookout for a new black wool coat with leather details, and at last, I finally found one that I absolutely love from Alexander Wang! I got it for 50% off which made it even better. ($1200 down to $600!)




Fabulous coat, and a great buy. I love it as well!


----------



## DiamondLadyLove

ariane24 said:


> Couldn't resist this stunner. I now have to go on a ban as I've been on a bit of a rampage lately..




Beautiful jacket, love the colour!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## SimoneSays

Two most recent purchases...

J.Crew cafe capri in dark cove and vintage burgundy

&

J.Crew collection Janey Calf hair flat in hazelnut leopard 
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_special_sizes/sizes512shoes/size5/PRDOVR~98541/98541.jsp


----------



## Myrkur

My topshop dress has arrived and I just wanted to share, because I love it


----------



## alice87

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Nice, who make it?


----------



## Straight-Laced

I bought a hat


----------



## Straight-Laced

Myrkur said:


> My topshop dress has arrived and I just wanted to share, because I love it




You look lovely in lace!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Pollie-Jean said:


>




I _like_!!!


----------



## anne1218

Pollie-Jean said:


>



I love the scarf, may I know where u got it??


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alice87 said:


> Nice, who make it?





Straight-Laced said:


> I _like_!!!





anne1218 said:


> I love the scarf, may I know where u got it??



Thank you,all 
It's Faliero Sarti "Fashion" from Luxodo

Maybe you like to look here :
http://forum.purseblog.com/wardrobe-accessories/faliero-sarti-scarves-anyone-792378.html


----------



## Mia Bella

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Pretty!



Myrkur said:


> My topshop dress has arrived and I just wanted to share, because I love it



This dress looks beautiful on you!! Such a feminine, sweet dress.


----------



## beagly911

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Beautiful!



Myrkur said:


> My topshop dress has arrived and I just wanted to share, because I love it


You look stunning Myrkur!



Straight-Laced said:


> I bought a hat


Cute, always fun to top off an outfit with a hat!


----------



## Mia Bella

Just snagged a couple new goodies!

BCBGMAXAZRIA






BCBGMAXAZRIA






HEATHER


----------



## Jazz77

Dolce & Gabbana blazer.


----------



## Jazz77

Went a little swimsuit crazy, too.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Mia Bella said:


> Just snagged a couple new goodies!
> 
> BCBGMAXAZRIA
> View attachment 2075135
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075136
> 
> 
> BCBGMAXAZRIA
> View attachment 2075137
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075138
> 
> 
> HEATHER
> View attachment 2075139
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075140



Gorgeous tops!!! congrats! Can we get some mod pix??


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Myrkur said:


> My topshop dress has arrived and I just wanted to share, because I love it



So beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mia Bella said:


> Pretty!





beagly911 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you 



Mia Bella said:


> Just snagged a couple new goodies!
> 
> BCBGMAXAZRIA
> View attachment 2075135
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075136
> 
> 
> BCBGMAXAZRIA
> View attachment 2075137
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075138
> 
> 
> HEATHER
> View attachment 2075139
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075140



I love the first one. Very special !


----------



## alice87

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Thank you for letting me know! I looked online, and completely agree, colors are fab!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alice87 said:


> Thank you for letting me know! *I looked online*, and completely agree, colors are fab!


Alice,you're welcome 
Take care, you might get addicted like me...


----------



## Mia Bella

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Gorgeous tops!!! congrats! Can we get some mod pix??



Thanks CEC! I will definitely post shots when they arrive tomorrow.


----------



## eliciashrum

KristyDarling said:


> A couple more Shopbop purchases:
> *Habitual *Grace Coated Skinny Pants and *Splendid *Drapey Baseball Tee!


Love it!


----------



## queenvictoria2

Mia Bella said:


> Just snagged a couple new goodies!
> 
> 
> BCBGMAXAZRIA
> View attachment 2075137
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask where you got the white tank from?


----------



## Mia Bella

queenvictoria2 said:


> Mia Bella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just snagged a couple new goodies!
> 
> 
> BCBGMAXAZRIA
> View attachment 2075137
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask where you got the white tank from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure! I got it from revolve
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=BCB-WS82
> 
> It just sold out but I bet they'll get more in. My order arrives tomorrow and if it doesn't work out I can give you a heads up when I return it! It's an XS.
Click to expand...


----------



## fendifemale

Myrkur said:


> My topshop dress has arrived and I just wanted to share, because I love it



That's gorgeous.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sneezz said:


>



gorgeous jacket!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Roland Mouret "Angel" Dress*
worn with Manolo Blahnik BB Heels


----------



## Mia Bella

Some new tops I ordered today. REALLY feeling colors lately.


----------



## Mia Bella

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Roland Mouret "Angel" Dress*
> worn with Manolo Blahnik BB Heels
> 
> View attachment 2082462
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082463
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082464



GAWWWWWWGEOUS. Seriously. You are so elegant, CEC! This dress looks like it was made for you. It fits beautifully in every way. Also, I absolutely love the color of your heels. You are a classy, beautiful lady!


----------



## alice87

I am in a Tiffany color mode.
I've got a jacket and shoes.


----------



## sneezz

CEC.LV4eva said:


> gorgeous jacket!!!



Thanks! That dress looks amazing on you!


----------



## randr21

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Roland Mouret "Angel" Dress
> worn with Manolo Blahnik BB Heels



Love RM, the dress version of power suit. You look boardroom mtg ready


----------



## 355F1

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Roland Mouret "Angel" Dress
> worn with Manolo Blahnik BB Heels



Holy ****!! 

That dress is stunningly HOTTTTT!!!


----------



## LouisNY

Went a little bit Zara crazy this past week


----------



## randr21

LouisNY said:


> Went a little bit Zara crazy this past week



Love it all, esp the v neck peplum top and scarf, hope to see mod shots


----------



## Myrkur

Mia Bella said:


> Some new tops I ordered today. REALLY feeling colors lately.
> 
> View attachment 2082533
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082534
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082535



Where are they from? They are great for summer!!


----------



## Myrkur

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> You look stunning Myrkur!
> 
> 
> Cute, always fun to top off an outfit with a hat!





Mia Bella said:


> Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> This dress looks beautiful on you!! Such a feminine, sweet dress.





Straight-Laced said:


> You look lovely in lace!!!



Thank you


----------



## Myrkur

CEC.LV4eva said:


> So beautiful! Thanks for sharing!





fendifemale said:


> That's gorgeous.



Thanks


----------



## LouisNY

randr21 said:
			
		

> Love it all, esp the v neck peplum top and scarf, hope to see mod shots



Wore the striped Top And scarf today


----------



## flower71

LouisNY said:


> Wore the striped Top And scarf today



love this look!


----------



## randr21

LouisNY said:


> Wore the striped Top And scarf today



Admiring everything twice


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LouisNY said:


> Wore the striped Top And scarf today




So effortless !

A. Wang


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> So effortless !
> 
> A. Wang



Love this! Is it linen? I have one in black with red stripes and considering getting this one too.


----------



## Mia Bella

Some mod shots of my new Chaser printed tee and new Elisanero boots. 
















LouisNY said:


> Went a little bit Zara crazy this past week



Not gonna lie, I saw that leather peplum top and had to order one myself! So cool!



Myrkur said:


> Where are they from? They are great for summer!!



Thanks! The lace top is Dolce Vita and the printed tee is by Chaser.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Mia Bella said:


> Some mod shots of my new Chaser printed tee and new Elisanero boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie, I saw that leather peplum top and had to order one myself! So cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The lace top is Dolce Vita and the printed tee is by Chaser.



Looking great as usual! You have such a casual chic style Mia! 



sneezz said:


> Thanks! That dress looks amazing on you!



Thank you sneezz! 



randr21 said:


> Love RM, the dress version of power suit. You look boardroom mtg ready



Thanks randr21!! If only our meetings were that fashionable... *sigh* we are very very UNglam lol



355F1 said:


> Holy ****!!
> 
> That dress is stunningly HOTTTTT!!!



Thank you 355F1!


----------



## LouisNY

Mia Bella said:
			
		

> Not gonna lie, I saw that leather peplum top and had to order one myself! So cool!.



You will Love it! I wore it to a party Last saturday


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> Love this! *Is it linen? *I have one in black with red stripes and considering getting this one too.



Thank you,HiromiT


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LouisNY said:


> You will Love it! I wore it to a party Last saturday



Oooh! I really love that top! Not to mention that you look fab in it!


----------



## LouisNY

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oooh! I really love that top! Not to mention that you look fab in it!



Thank you very much! I love your blog by the way!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LouisNY said:


> Thank you very much! I love your blog by the way!



hehe thanks


----------



## Pollie-Jean

more stripes for me :greengrin:


----------



## bubbleloba

Got this Sandro dress last week...


----------



## flower71

bubbleloba said:


> Got this Sandro dress last week...


so pretty!



Pollie-Jean said:


> more stripes for me :greengrin:


oh my I think I love your style! 



Mia Bella said:


> Some mod shots of my new Chaser printed tee and new Elisanero boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not gonna lie, I saw that leather peplum top and had to order one myself! So cool*!


totally rockin those boots Mia! and would love to see that leather top on you, *LouisNY* is enabling around here


----------



## meetsharma

Nice collection I like it and want to purchase.


----------



## rainbowrose

Alannah Hill cardigan I bought yesterday. Looove it.


----------



## Mia Bella

flower71 said:


> so pretty!
> 
> oh my I think I love your style!
> 
> 
> totally rockin those boots Mia! and would love to see that leather top on you, *LouisNY* is enabling around here



Thanks flower!  I got the leather top and it was too tiny! Zara's XS can go either way with me. Either it can fit a child or it fits just right! And once I got this top on I had to get DH to pull it off and over my head.  So back it went!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

flower71 said:


> so pretty!
> 
> oh my I think I love your style!


Thank you,flower  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some might call it boring


----------



## flower71

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you,flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some might call it boring



no I call it chic /minimalist, paired with the right accesories (Sarti scarves and Bbags for example), you hit it right on!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

flower71 said:


> no I call it chic /minimalist, paired with the right accesories (Sarti scarves and Bbags for example), you hit it right on!







Thank you !


----------



## Amylynne

sillywahine said:


> I agree! I don't know if it's the Hannahs, but they do run small!! I ordered a 26 and I swear my stomach would have bruised if I kept it buttoned for even 5 minutes! Took some time but I finally lost some weight and now I'm a size 25, and they now fit comfortably...! ha!



Congrats on going down a size!! These jeans are finally perfectly comfortable in a 24.. It took a few wears, but they molded to my legs and are perfect. It depends on the material and the style.


----------



## Mia Bella

Bought some Joie silk shorts (in Navy) for the warm weather we'll be getting sooner than later. Looks so cute with a half tucked boyfriend tee and gladiator sandals.












bubbleloba said:


> Got this Sandro dress last week...
> us.sandro-paris.com/media/catalog/product/cache/2/thumbnail/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/S/a/Sandro_R3301E-20_V_99.jpg



Ooh, love this! So ladylike and that lace is gorgy. Loving the shoes that the model is wearing too.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

a pair of equipment blouses for just over 60 bucks from NR. can't beat it!


----------



## Dentist22

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Roland Mouret "Angel" Dress*
> worn with Manolo Blahnik BB Heels
> 
> View attachment 2082462
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082463
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082464



Oh my word this is stunning!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dentist22 said:


> Oh my word this is stunning!



Thank you Dentist22!! 



rainbowrose said:


> Alannah Hill cardigan I bought yesterday. Looove it.



oooh that is so pretty! Congrats


----------



## candace117

4 pair of Rock Revival jeans, 2 pair of Miss Me jeans, 2 pair of wedges, 1 pair of sandals, and a few shirts. I think I'm banned...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

more T By Alexander Wang for me


----------



## Myrkur

bubbleloba said:


> Got this Sandro dress last week...
> us.sandro-paris.com/media/catalog/product/cache/2/thumbnail/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/S/a/Sandro_R3301E-20_V_99.jpg



What a nice dress!


----------



## Myrkur

rainbowrose said:


> Alannah Hill cardigan I bought yesterday. Looove it.



Such a cute cardigan


----------



## Frivole88

Vince silk chiffon blouse



J Brand corduroy skinny jeans


----------



## victorialee13

Scored some INSANE bargains last week. Both items were 80% off!!!!


Bottega Veneta Knot Snakeskin Passamaneria Clutch (in brown)
&
Lanvin Grecian Jersey Dress


----------



## flower71

victorialee13 said:


> Scored some INSANE bargains last week. Both items were 80% off!!!!
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Knot Snakeskin Passamaneria Clutch (in brown)
> &
> Lanvin Grecian Jersey Dress


amazing! 80% off is crazy! congrats


----------



## katran26

A gorgeous Dolce & Gabbana top is en route to me as we speak!! 

Thanks Yoox


----------



## MadMardigan

American Eagle Super Stretch Skinny Kick Jeans. I Love them they  work as skinny jeans that I can push into boots or bootcut over the boots. Also most comfortable pants I've ever owned, I bought all the colors.


----------



## Anne2010

MARYLOU OZBOLT-STORER light weave handwoven dress to wear on the plane in June to Florida.


----------



## Stacey D

Beautiful outfits! Thanks for sharing


----------



## PinkPeonies

Custom made leather jacket 






Kmart top and sweatpants made into cuffed shorts. Honestly the cheapest outfit at $14


----------



## Myrkur

PinkPeonies said:


> Custom made leather jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kmart top and sweatpants made into cuffed shorts. Honestly the cheapest outfit at $14



What a nice leather jacket!


----------



## tammi6523

I recently purchase a new wedding dress from OZ-DRESS. COM.

Off-white lace dress
Teal blouse
Short white lace dress - I'm so super happy with this purchase,


----------



## MsCandice

I love the jacket! I see you are in Au, but where did you get the jacket made anyway? I don't know of any places that would/could do that. It looks great.



PinkPeonies said:


> Custom made leather jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kmart top and sweatpants made into cuffed shorts. Honestly the cheapest outfit at $14


----------



## Myrkur

A few basics:


----------



## Kitty S.

victorialee13 said:


> Scored some INSANE bargains last week. Both items were 80% off!!!!
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Knot Snakeskin Passamaneria Clutch (in brown)
> &
> Lanvin Grecian Jersey Dress



Such lovely pieces! Brilliant at 80% off! Where did you such good bargains, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ceeli

Myrkur said:


> A few basics:



love those tees! where are they from?


----------



## Myrkur

ceeli said:


> love those tees! where are they from?



Thanks! They are from COS, they fit really nice and they are soft. I already have two of the white one


----------



## ceeli

Myrkur said:


> Thanks! They are from COS, they fit really nice and they are soft. I already have two of the white one



oh boo, i'm in the U.S.!


----------



## arnott

New shirt and pants!


----------



## tammi6523

I recently purchase a new wedding dress from OZ-DRESS. COM.

Off-white lace dress
Teal blouse
Short white lace dress - I'm so super happy with this purchase,

Leavers Dress


----------



## amathew

First post.

I just got my Maison Martin Margiela GAT's.


----------



## jess236

Burberry "Kencott" quilted jacket in black:

http://us.burberry.com/store/womens...rest_week1229_croppedquiltedjacket&WT.tsrc=sm


----------



## Mia Bella

Leather shell top



BCBG Colorblock top




Helmut Lang asymmetrical drape dress. LOVE this color. 





Myrkur said:


> A few basics:



I love me some basics!! 



arnott said:


> New shirt and pants!
> 
> sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/576923_10151332289866937_1179332688_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/64374_10151332321566937_1378812114_n.jpg



That tee is adorable!!


----------



## arnott

Mia Bella said:


> That tee is adorable!!



Thanks!


----------



## jess236

I decided to get another spring jacket - Massimo Dutti Leather Camel Jacket. 
http://www.massimodutti.com/webapp/...70507/1904865/CAMEL+JACKET+WITH+LARGE+POCKETS


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jess236 said:


> I decided to get another spring jacket - Massimo Dutti Leather Camel Jacket.
> http://www.massimodutti.com/webapp/...70507/1904865/CAMEL+JACKET+WITH+LARGE+POCKETS



Congrats on this cool jacket. Love this modest and sober style ! Massimo Dutti is always worth a view


----------



## jess236

Pollie-Jean said:


> Congrats on this cool jacket. Love this modest and sober style ! Massimo Dutti is always worth a view


Thanks! love the softness of the leather and the color of the jacket. I agree, Massimo Dutti is always worth a look.


----------



## victorialee13

Kitty S. said:


> Such lovely pieces! Brilliant at 80% off! Where did you such good bargains, if you don't mind me asking?



At Holt Renfrew last call in Toronto


----------



## brigadeiro

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 


pics - my own
Zara embroidered jacket - I'm in ​


----------



## Gerry

^^^^ Cool jacket. Reminds me of an Oriental screen.


----------



## brigadeiro

Gerry said:


> ^^^^ Cool jacket. Reminds me of an Oriental screen.



Yes! Thanks! That's why I gravitate to such items,  oriental screens!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Debating on this dress... What do you girls think? What shoes would I wear with it? Brown? Nude?


----------



## CoachGirl12

New Pink Top


----------



## umlm

Hello ladies,
Here are my recent purchase


----------



## umlm

dress: Louis Vuitton
Belt: Gucci
Pumps: Gucci
WOC: Chanel

T-shirt Burberry
Jean: Louis Vuitton
Belt: Hermes model Lift
Sandals: Louis Vuitton Spring-Summer 2013 Kilim- kaki









umlm said:


> hello ladies,
> here are my recent purchase


----------



## Gerry

CoachGirl12 said:


> Debating on this dress... What do you girls think? What shoes would I wear with it? Brown? Nude?


 
Oh my, I would match that gorgy acid green color in the belt if it was me. NOOOOO brown,even if the sky falls!! Certainly nude could work but a brighter color would be better.  Maybe a multi-color which includes a color in the dress or belt?


----------



## CoachGirl12

Gerry said:


> Oh my, I would match that gorgy acid green color in the belt if it was me. NOOOOO brown,even if the sky falls!! Certainly nude could work but a brighter color would be better. Maybe a multi-color which includes a color in the dress or belt?


Thanks hun! I'm debating on it


----------



## Pollie-Jean

more T By A. Wang for me


----------



## flower71

brigadeiro said:


> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> pics - my own
> Zara embroidered jacket - I'm in ​


Loving this more and more! Congrats


----------



## flower71

I got 2 Isabel Marant dresses for Summer


----------



## flower71

umlm said:


> dress: Louis Vuitton
> 
> Sandals: Louis Vuitton Spring-Summer 2013 Kilim- kaki
> 
> 
> View attachment 2120199


Love these sandals! You went shopping for sure


----------



## hermesugo

http://www.bestinthecountry.co.uk/c...s_wax_jacket__free_barbour_scarf/78595_p.html


Got this today!


----------



## jess236

Banana republic peplum top in black
http://bananarepublic.gapcanada.ca/browse/product.do?cid=77996&vid=1&pid=326964023


----------



## sneezz




----------



## Sweetyqbk

Bought 4 equipment shirts from bloomingdales online while they are having a sale =)


----------



## TwiNnie

sneezz said:


>



Beautiful!


----------



## Myrkur

sneezz said:


>



Cute skirt!


----------



## Myrkur

Pollie-Jean said:


> more T By A. Wang for me



How is the quality? Any good?


----------



## sneezz

TwiNnie said:


> Beautiful!





Myrkur said:


> Cute skirt!



Thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Myrkur said:


> How is the quality? Any good?



I'm washing my Wang longsleeves in the washing machine (cold / wool). No problems so far


----------



## jess236

Bought the J.Crew striped cashmere sweater on sale 

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...&nav_type=SEARCH&bmUID=jTnKq7y&bmLocale=en_CA


----------



## bijou

Two tops from J Crew and Cole Haan wedges for work.  They were so comfortable!


----------



## jess236

umlm said:


> dress: Louis Vuitton
> Belt: Gucci
> Pumps: Gucci
> WOC: Chanel
> 
> T-shirt Burberry
> Jean: Louis Vuitton
> Belt: Hermes model Lift
> Sandals: Louis Vuitton Spring-Summer 2013 Kilim- kaki
> View attachment 2120197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2120198
> 
> 
> View attachment 2120199


Love your first outfit with the red dress.  I like the individual pieces in your second outfit, but I wouldn't put the Burberry patterned top with the LV jeans and sandals - a little bit of a brand overload.  Hope you don't mind my saying that.


----------



## umlm

jess236 said:


> Love your first outfit with the red dress.  I like the individual pieces in your second outfit, but I wouldn't put the Burberry patterned top with the LV jeans and sandals - a little bit of a brand overload.  Hope you don't mind my saying that.


Hello,
thank you for your comment. I'm a beginner so I will try my best next time.After posting the picture, I noticed that it comes out ugly also. I felt shame for me. But will make a better combination next time. Promise.


----------



## umlm

flower71 said:


> Love these sandals! You went shopping for sure


hi flower71,
Thank you for the compliment. I love these sandals since the first look at the Collection Spring-Summer 2013 that Louis Vuitton sent to my home. I went to Paris and running from 101 Av de Champs Elysee, could not find any left with my size in any colour. They called to all the shop in Paris and told me that at Printemps Boulevard Haussmann had one of my size. I runned into the shop at Printemps 10 minutes before it closed. Finally, at least with some compliment I do not regret this purchase. Thank you so much, you are the first person said that they are lovely.


----------



## umlm

New Jacket purchase- Hope my picture is getting better this time


----------



## Kitty S.

Drove past DE today and couldn't resist the lure of tax-free shopping  Bought the dress, pantsuit, 3 additional pairs of pants, and a belt from White House/Black Market.


----------



## umlm

New Printed leather dress- Louis Gray for ASOS


----------



## tsjmom

umlm said:


> hi flower71,
> Thank you for the compliment. I love these sandals since the first look at the Collection Spring-Summer 2013 that Louis Vuitton sent to my home. I went to Paris and running from 101 Av de Champs Elysee, could not find any left with my size in any colour. They called to all the shop in Paris and told me that at Printemps Boulevard Haussmann had one of my size. I runned into the shop at Printemps 10 minutes before it closed. Finally, at least with some compliment I do not regret this purchase. Thank you so much, you are the first person said that they are lovely.


I love the sandals too!


----------



## umlm

Originally Posted by umlm  
hi flower71,
Thank you for the compliment. I love these sandals since the first look at the Collection Spring-Summer 2013 that Louis Vuitton sent to my home. I went to Paris and running from 101 Av de Champs Elysee, could not find any left with my size in any colour. They called to all the shop in Paris and told me that at Printemps Boulevard Haussmann had one of my size. I runned into the shop at Printemps 10 minutes before it closed. Finally, at least with some compliment I do not regret this purchase. Thank you so much, you are the first person said that they are lovely.
I love the sandals too!

Thank you tsjmom,
Here are the tips for these sandals lover. Hope they are better than previous pic


[/ATTACH]


----------



## sammie225

a blush pink biker jacket  perfect for spring


----------



## arnott

My first bamboo t-shirt!


----------



## arnott

umlm said:


> Originally Posted by umlm
> hi flower71,
> Thank you for the compliment. I love these sandals since the first look at the Collection Spring-Summer 2013 that Louis Vuitton sent to my home. I went to Paris and running from 101 Av de Champs Elysee, could not find any left with my size in any colour. They called to all the shop in Paris and told me that at Printemps Boulevard Haussmann had one of my size. I runned into the shop at Printemps 10 minutes before it closed. Finally, at least with some compliment I do not regret this purchase. Thank you so much, you are the first person said that they are lovely.
> I love the sandals too!
> 
> Thank you tsjmom,
> Here are the tips for these sandals lover. Hope they are better than previous pic
> View attachment 2137408
> 
> [/ATTACH]



Nice!  Do they leave marks on your feet?


----------



## Kitty S.

sammie225 said:


> a blush pink biker jacket  perfect for spring



It is perfect and so in style!


----------



## CoolestEvil

I bought a bunch of 7FAM and they don't fit me. Booooo.


----------



## umlm

arnott said:


> Nice!  Do they leave marks on your feet?


dear Arnott,
I need to try this summer to see if they will leave mark on my feet Anyway, as long as I love them, It should be ok. Winter this year is so long, we have time to erase the mark of summer. I love summer more than winter.


----------



## domando

I'm a newbie here & I love leather

fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/562559_530310603681643_1407389636_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/555956_530310610348309_811119739_n.jpg


----------



## umlm

domando said:


> I'm a newbie here & I love leather
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/562559_530310603681643_1407389636_n.jpg
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/555956_530310610348309_811119739_n.jpg


Welcome Domando,
Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## vastare

My recent purchase is this DKNY leather lace dress

accessorized with prada clutch and michael kors sandals

http://livingforsoul.com/Leather_and_Lace.html


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Just a few days ago, I snapped up this smooshy leather beauty at a sample sale, down from $1000 to a mere $135, and once again I feel like the Queen of Bargain Buys!  

It's from a British brand called Denham, which I'd never even heard of before I spotted this pretty, honey-coloured thing. And if anyone's wondering, the style of the jacket is called the Spy Lux Jacket, and it's part of Denham's FW13 collection.


----------



## Myrkur

umlm said:


> New Jacket purchase- Hope my picture is getting better this time
> View attachment 2135977



Nice jacket and bag


----------



## Myrkur

Kitty S. said:


> View attachment 2136867
> View attachment 2136869
> 
> Drove past DE today and couldn't resist the lure of tax-free shopping  Bought the dress, pantsuit, 3 additional pairs of pants, and a belt from White House/Black Market.



What a cute dress!


----------



## Myrkur

Just ordered basics again from COS


----------



## Kitty S.

Myrkur said:


> What a cute dress!



Thank you! I was visiting Florida last week and brought the dress along. I was happy to be able to wear it so soon


----------



## umlm

Myrkur said:


> Nice jacket and bag


dear Myrkur,
thank you for compliment. I like this jacket very much. It's waterproof, perfect for all seasons. And the Chanel bag, love it. I still looking for a new patent maxi XL jumbo. Couldn't find yet.


----------



## Caylea

http://cache.theoutnet.com/images/products/334667/334667_fr_xl.jpg

I bought this cute dress for a friend's wedding in July. My legs are a little shorter than the dummy's, so it's slightly longer, which I find more appropriate for a wedding...  It's by "See by Chloé" and I got it on sale which makes me love it even more!


----------



## domando

Caylea said:


> http://cache.theoutnet.com/images/products/334667/334667_fr_xl.jpg
> 
> I bought this cute dress for a friend's wedding in July. My legs are a little shorter than the dummy's, so it's slightly longer, which I find more appropriate for a wedding...  It's by "See by Chloé" and I got it on sale which makes me love it even more!


 
It's classy.


----------



## annebelle

One of the most recent is my wedding dress

http://www.tampabridalshops.com/bridal/tampa-wedding-dresses/beautiful-by-enzoani-wedding-dresses/beautiful-by-enzoani-bt13-18.html


----------



## starmyk88

I bought this for my Physical Therapy Pinning ceremony (graduation) Now I need advice on how to accessorize! I was thinking a nude heel with gold jewelry? I have blonde hair, so I'm afraid I'm going to look washed out, my skin is darker than the dress though, so I'm not sure what to do! Help!

media.kohls.com.edgesuite.net/is/image/kohls/1316984_Nude_Ivory?wid=400&amp;hei=400&amp;op_sharpen=1


----------



## starmyk88

annebelle said:


> One of the most recent is my wedding dress
> 
> http://www.tampabridalshops.com/bridal/tampa-wedding-dresses/beautiful-by-enzoani-wedding-dresses/beautiful-by-enzoani-bt13-18.html


wow, i love that!


----------



## cherlizabeth

Clover canyon skirt, Ksubi Jeans, Current Elliot Jeans, Sara Berman dress, Tallulah Midi Dress, Dolve Vita lace dress

These aren't exactly new though, I got them in Feb'13.


----------



## KristyDarling

I just bought this jumpsuit by Catherine Malandrino. There's only a small chance it'll work with my short proportions but it's so cute and versatile I figure it's worth a try!


----------



## domando

umlm said:


> New Jacket purchase- Hope my picture is getting better this time
> View attachment 2135977


love your pants!


----------



## umlm

domando said:


> love your pants!


Dear Domando,
Thank you for compliment. lately, I have retouched these pants to skinny fit because I don't have habit wearing flared pants


----------



## styringca

I bought a pair of neon green to match my summer outfit.


----------



## victorialee13

Another classic for Spring 

Stella McCartney tailored single-button blazer.


----------



## 4purse

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Just a few days ago, I snapped up this smooshy leather beauty at a sample sale, down from $1000 to a mere $135, and once again I feel like the Queen of Bargain Buys!
> 
> It's from a British brand called Denham, which I'd never even heard of before I spotted this pretty, honey-coloured thing. And if anyone's wondering, the style of the jacket is called the Spy Lux Jacket, and it's part of Denham's FW13 collection.




WOW that's a gorgeous jacket and I love the perforated leather. What a great find


----------



## randr21

victorialee13 said:


> Another classic for Spring
> 
> Stella McCartney tailored single-button blazer.



Love this, you can wear it so many ways


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

4purse said:


> WOW that's a gorgeous jacket and I love the perforated leather. What a great find



Thank you!  I'm incredibly happy with it, and I've worn it almost every single day since I got it. I just can't help myself!! And now that I've worn it a good bit, the leather has broken in beautifully, and is just SO smooth and smooshy I kind of can't stop touching it. Haha!


----------



## Chloez

My recent purchase from Hai Clothing 

http://www.haiclothing.com/collections/dresses/products/f-mercie-dress
http://www.haiclothing.com/collections/jackets/products/g-emmons-jacket
http://www.haiclothing.com/products/m-angelo-dress
http://www.haiclothing.com/products/t-milan-blazer


----------



## rainbowchick

Both waiting at the doorsteps when I got home...


----------



## J_L33

KristyDarling said:


> I just bought this jumpsuit by Catherine Malandrino. There's only a small chance it'll work with my short proportions but it's so cute and versatile I figure it's worth a try!
> 
> is4.revolveclothing.com/images/p/n/z/CATH-WR10_V2.jpg



What an amazing jumpsuit!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

rainbowchick said:


> View attachment 2175949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both waiting at the doorsteps when I got home...



The white tee is totally my taste ! Love it


----------



## Azucar

this blazer is AMAZING
http://www.asos.com/ASOS/ASOS-Blaze...luro&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=-1&sort=-1&clr=Orange


my most favourite purchase this month


----------



## KristyDarling

J_L33 said:


> What an amazing jumpsuit!



Thank you!   This THE single most flattering piece I have in my closet! Now I'm on the hunt for more flowy silk jumpsuits!


----------



## poppylee

the recently jumpsuit~the hot summer is coming. i have to prepare several cute clothes~
is it beautiful? guys? lol


----------



## umlm

This is my new clothing purchase for the beach time




Tee shirt: Esprit


----------



## domando




----------



## Mia Bella

I got these awesome MOTHER shorts from Forward for only $38 (down from $155)! Great color, fit and super cute. 





Also, this Pierre Balmain zebra stripe tee 




And this Zara top


----------



## Mia Bella

rainbowchick said:


> View attachment 2175949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both waiting at the doorsteps when I got home...



Congrats! I have the Feline tee in white as well. So cute!!


----------



## tofane

rainbowchick said:


> View attachment 2175949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both waiting at the doorsteps when I got home...


beautiful!  
where did you purchase that beauty?


----------



## Myrkur




----------



## Kitty S.

My latest purchases from Saks. Just couldn't help myself during F&F or 40%/double points
-M Misoni dress 


-Red Valentino top 


-Eileen Fisher skirt


-Burberry top


----------



## lakeshow

both from j. crew sale











skirt and shades from asos


----------



## rikkiwest

New Item: Faux leather vest from H&M

Outfit details on blog: http://rikkiwest.com/


----------



## MissMercedes

I recently did some spring shopping.
I got these things from sirens:









[/IMG]





[/IMG]

And these things from Guess






[/IMG]





[/IMG]

As well as these two things from Aritzia





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

I also purchased a pair of basic black TNA leggings and white skinny jeans..I'm sure we all know what those look like so no need to post them


----------



## HiromiT

Mia Bella said:


> I got these awesome MOTHER shorts from Forward for only $38 (down from $155)! Great color, fit and super cute.
> 
> *Also, this Pierre Balmain zebra stripe tee *



Hi Mia!

Great buys, especially the Mother shorts! I recently got the same PB zebra tee but in grey. It's quite boxy and stiff, so I'm not 100% happy with it. But it would be a pain to return, so I'm keeping it. Also I'm not sure how to style it and was hoping to get your advice since you always look so chic!

Do you like your pink one?


----------



## Mia Bella

HiromiT said:


> Hi Mia!
> 
> Great buys, especially the Mother shorts! I recently got the same PB zebra tee but in grey. It's quite boxy and stiff, so I'm not 100% happy with it. But it would be a pain to return, so I'm keeping it. Also I'm not sure how to style it and was hoping to get your advice since you always look so chic!
> 
> Do you like your pink one?



Thanks Hiromi! 
I agree, the Pierre Balmain tee is stiff/boxy and that's why I'm not sure if I want to keep or return it. I LOVE the color though (and I usually loathe pink) because it's so vivid and pretty and the zebra print is cool!

I've tried it on with a couple bottoms and I like it loosely half-tucked into a pair of lower-rise shorts or pants. Pretty much how you see the model wearing it in the pic from forward. I'll throw something together tomorrow and maybe you can help me decide if I should keep it or not? 

BTW I haven't seen the grey anywhere...is it a white shirt with grey stripes?


----------



## HiromiT

Mia Bella said:


> Thanks Hiromi!
> I agree, the Pierre Balmain tee is stiff/boxy and that's why I'm not sure if I want to keep or return it. I LOVE the color though (and I usually loathe pink) because it's so vivid and pretty and the zebra print is cool!
> 
> I've tried it on with a couple bottoms and I like it loosely half-tucked into a pair of lower-rise shorts or pants. Pretty much how you see the model wearing it in the pic from forward. I'll throw something together tomorrow and maybe you can help me decide if I should keep it or not?
> 
> BTW I haven't seen the grey anywhere...is it a white shirt with grey stripes?



Mine is grey with black stripes (first pic from Misch Boutique). I got it online from ssense and their pic makes the shirt look white (2nd pic).

I think my problem was trying it half tucked into skinny BF jeans that I was wearing that day. The boxy shirt with the jeans' wide-ish waist looked so wrong!  I will try again with skinny black jeans, just like the Misch model. Also, I was hoping to wear it under a black cardie but the sleeves are wide so they look lumpy underneath. Guess I'll try with a blazer instead.

Anyway, I'd love to see your mod pics for inspiration...you make anything look great! TIA!


----------



## umlm

Most recent Tee shirt purchase: Josephine


----------



## Mia Bella

HiromiT said:


> Mine is grey with black stripes (first pic from Misch Boutique). I got it online from ssense and their pic makes the shirt look white (2nd pic).
> 
> I think my problem was trying it half tucked into skinny BF jeans that I was wearing that day. The boxy shirt with the jeans' wide-ish waist looked so wrong!  I will try again with skinny black jeans, just like the Misch model. Also, I was hoping to wear it under a black cardie but the sleeves are wide so they look lumpy underneath. Guess I'll try with a blazer instead.
> 
> Anyway, I'd love to see your mod pics for inspiration...you make anything look great! TIA!



Oh cool!  Love it in the 1st pic (you're right in the 2nd it looks white) and I agree, this tee definitely needs to be worn with tighter fitting pants and short shorts to even things out. You'll be able to do a ton with your top, which is a lot more versatile than my eye-searingly pink one. :sunnies

Here are some quick mods I threw together. Try rolling up the sleeves twice since they're a little long. They cuff well since the fabric is a little stiff.







A little more casual with some shorts..


----------



## Amandarin

3 thighs from jcrew and a Tahari dress I scored for $7


----------



## HiromiT

Mia Bella said:


> Oh cool!  Love it in the 1st pic (you're right in the 2nd it looks white) and I agree, this tee definitely needs to be worn with tighter fitting pants and short shorts to even things out. You'll be able to do a ton with your top, which is a lot more versatile than my eye-searingly pink one. :sunnies
> 
> Here are some quick mods I threw together. Try rolling up the sleeves twice since they're a little long. They cuff well since the fabric is a little stiff.
> 
> A little more casual with some shorts..



Wow, you look SO GOOD in your pink T!!! Sigh, if only I had your figure. Alrighty, skinny pants and rolling the sleeves are the way to go -- thank you!

Are you keeping it? I really think you should. The pink is so fun and vibrant, and you paired it perfectly. I especially love it with the white shorts.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> Mine is grey with black stripes (first pic from Misch Boutique). I got it online from ssense and their pic makes the shirt look white (2nd pic).
> 
> I think my problem was trying it half tucked into skinny BF jeans that I was wearing that day. The boxy shirt with the jeans' wide-ish waist looked so wrong!  I will try again with skinny black jeans, just like the Misch model. Also, I was hoping to wear it under a black cardie but the sleeves are wide so they look lumpy underneath. Guess I'll try with a blazer instead.



Love it !


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it !


Thanks Pollie!


----------



## KristyDarling

Just picked up a couple of fun, cute things on sale at Urban Outfitters. First up is the BDG chambray shirt for $20. And I ventured out of my comfort zone with the second piece -- a flowery, floaty sundress in RED. (I'm normally a black and neutrals, non-floaty kind of girl)  Can't beat $70 for an all silk dress!  I hope they fit!


----------



## beggarbaby

Went a bit stripe crazy! Not sure about the tealish dress- it seems weirdly formal and young, but I'm trying to be more bold while fulfulling my resolution to do less solids. Ordered online and will probably return some of these depending on fit. Hoping some of it works out though! I'm hopeful about the black and white dress and the chevron skirt.

Also picked up  white, orange, blue camis since I only have grey and black, and a basic brown belt to fill a hole in the wardrobe.


----------



## beggarbaby

A couple of things from earlier this year that do fit and I love.

BTW, I've been going through the pages of this thread and you guys are amazing!


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> Just picked up a couple of fun, cute things on sale at Urban Outfitters. First up is the BDG chambray shirt for $20. And I ventured out of my comfort zone with the second piece -- a flowery, floaty sundress in RED. (I'm normally a black and neutrals, non-floaty kind of girl)  Can't beat $70 for an all silk dress!  I hope they fit!



Wow, $70 for that dress??? It's beautiful and looks super expensive. Mods when they arrive?  I feel you, you know it's Spring when us minimalist girls want some PINK and flowy, girly things!!  Love the chambray top and that price!


----------



## Mia Bella

HiromiT said:


> Wow, you look SO GOOD in your pink T!!! Sigh, if only I had your figure. Alrighty, skinny pants and rolling the sleeves are the way to go -- thank you!
> 
> Are you keeping it? I really think you should. The pink is so fun and vibrant, and you paired it perfectly. I especially love it with the white shorts.



Thank you Hiromi!! I did return it yesterday (I only now read your sweet reply though!) because I kept having to fiddle with it. I think if I had bought the XS instead of the S I would have kept it, but instead it was just too boxy for me.  I'm going to miss that punch of color though since my wardrobe is rife with neutrals. I may very well buy the XS later if I keep thinking about. I love the design.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm waiting for this


----------



## HiromiT

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you Hiromi!! I did return it yesterday (I only now read your sweet reply though!) because I kept having to fiddle with it. I think if I had bought the XS instead of the S I would have kept it, but instead it was just too boxy for me.  I'm going to miss that punch of color though since my wardrobe is rife with neutrals. I may very well buy the XS later if I keep thinking about. I love the design.



Ah, you still made it look so good despite the larger size. I hear you about the fiddling! Mine is XS but it's still quite boxy and also requires fiddling. It's marginally smaller than S. Here are the measurements posted by ssense:

XS - shoulder to shoulder 17.0, chest 18.75, sleeve length 7.5
S - shoulder to shoulder 17.25, chest 19.5, sleeve length 8.0

If not this shirt, there will be others!


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia Bella said:


> Wow, $70 for that dress??? It's beautiful and looks super expensive. Mods when they arrive?  I feel you, you know it's Spring when us minimalist girls want some PINK and flowy, girly things!!  Love the chambray top and that price!



Thanks so much, sweets!  Yes, spring/summer is the ONLY time when I feel a hankering for the feminine pretty stuff. And even then, it's a hesitant hankering! Hence my reluctance to spend more than $100 on it! I do it mostly for my husband, who wishes that I'd break out of the slouchy knit/skinny jeans routine and actually put on a dress! 

I'll try to do mods when the dress arrives but it'll be dragging about 12 inches on the floor!  Nothing a little step-stool can't take care of!


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> Thanks so much, sweets!  Yes, spring/summer is the ONLY time when I feel a hankering for the feminine pretty stuff. And even then, it's a hesitant hankering! Hence my reluctance to spend more than $100 on it! I do it mostly for my husband, who wishes that I'd break out of the slouchy knit/skinny jeans routine and actually put on a dress!
> 
> I'll try to do mods when the dress arrives but it'll be dragging about 12 inches on the floor!  Nothing a little step-stool can't take care of!



Haha, I feel you! I think you chose an awesome piece to jump start your spring wardrobe.


----------



## KristyDarling

Lately I've taken to wearing button-down shirts as jackets.  It reminds me of how we used to do it in the 80s -- very oversized and with sleeves rolled up!  I love The Perfect Shirts by Current/Elliott and this will be my third one. I'm a sucker for anything army-colored.  Should arrive next week.


----------



## Vix74

I bought these two dresses today from an Aussie designer called Alannah Hill. She has lots of pretty feminine clothing. The baby pink one is called "My Golden Cage frock", the black one is "Absolutely Not frock". Both were reduced from $429 each to $49 (pink one) & $39 (black one)! 

Couldn't believe my luck, I'd tried the black one about a year ago and didn't end up buying it... Then when I saw it today.. Last one and in my size, I grabbed it!


----------



## umlm

My new Mango skirt


----------



## umlm

New T-Shirt: Burberry


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I got this maxi dress from Target yesterday, thanks to a tPfer who posted it on the OOTD thread (can't remember who). It is a great dress, very pretty! XS fits me perfectly.


----------



## Amandarin

Top 3 - JCPennys
Bottom 4- nords rack


----------



## Amandarin

Dress and cardi from jcrew outlet


----------



## rainbowrose

My first business suit!


----------



## brigadeiro

Willow cotton gauze blouse and dress (couldn't decide between the two and bought both :shame: )


----------



## arnott

Got this American Eagle t-shirt on sale for $7.49!


----------



## victorialee13

brigadeiro said:


> Willow cotton gauze blouse and dress (couldn't decide between the two and bought both :shame: )


Dreamy!


----------



## victorialee13

randr21 said:


> Love this, you can wear it so many ways


Thanks  Honestly I wear it every other day. Need it in more colors!


----------



## umlm

New Pepe Jeans Shirt and Louis Vuitton Jeans


----------



## cojordan

brigadeiro said:


> Willow cotton gauze blouse and dress (couldn't decide between the two and bought both :shame: )



I love these. Is Willow the brand? I have never seen it here if so. 


Last I bought is this swimsuit for my trip to Miami. And this tee in white.


----------



## brigadeiro

cojordan said:


> I love these. Is Willow the brand? I have never seen it here if so.
> 
> 
> Last I bought is this swimsuit for my trip to Miami. And this tee in white.



Yes, Willow is an Australian label by designer Kit Willow (one of my favourite Aussie designers), it's available at Shopbop, Net-a-Porter and several other stores in the US


----------



## Pollie-Jean

rainbowrose said:


> My first business suit!


You're looking great !
Btw,love your avatar


----------



## starrynite_87

Got these Reiss tops on sale today


----------



## vastare

Bought this  DVF top from outlet and paired it with beige crop pants for spring day...check out the outfit on my blog

http://livingforsoul.com/DVF_Spring_Top.html


----------



## iraa

My new McQ blazer. Wearing it to a brunch. Sorry about the bad photo. Makes me look huge


----------



## Kitty S.

iraa said:


> My new McQ blazer. Wearing it to a brunch. Sorry about the bad photo. Makes me look huge



Love it! Nicely tailored. It doesn't make you look huge at all.


----------



## iraa

Kitty S. said:


> Love it! Nicely tailored. It doesn't make you look huge at all.



Thank you. The ruffled details are really flattering


----------



## needloub

Still updating my wardrobe, so I purchased additional skater dresses from _Asos_...


----------



## Kayapo97

iraa said:


> My new McQ blazer. Wearing it to a brunch. Sorry about the bad photo. Makes me look huge



Nice to see those Ecru blades getting an early outing, how did you find them to wear?


----------



## iraa

Kayapo97 said:


> Nice to see those Ecru blades getting an early outing, how did you find them to wear?



The blades are just so pretty. They are definitely not walking shoes though. Skipped the London tube and used taxis instead. After that I was quite comfortable standing and walking around the venue for a few hours in them. I must add that they did not turn out to be as bad as I thought they would. Definitely more comfortable than some of my other 5 inch heels.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

such a great deal :greengrin: I couldn't say no


----------



## umlm

my new Tee shirt purchased Banana republic


----------



## Kayapo97

iraa said:


> The blades are just so pretty. They are definitely not walking shoes though. Skipped the London tube and used taxis instead. After that I was quite comfortable standing and walking around the venue for a few hours in them. I must add that they did not turn out to be as bad as I thought they would. Definitely more comfortable than some of my other 5 inch heels.



No, but a great excuse to be lady like and arrive in style. A little sacrifice I am prepared to make as they make your legs look fab.


----------



## Archipelago

I've been on a Helmut Lang kick.


----------



## iraa

Kayapo97 said:


> No, but a great excuse to be lady like and arrive in style. A little sacrifice I am prepared to make as they make your legs look fab.



Agreed. They are like magic on your feet


----------



## arnott

Archipelago said:


> View attachment 2231414
> View attachment 2231415
> 
> I've been on a Helmut Lang kick.



Love the first dress!


----------



## Archipelago

arnott said:


> Love the first dress!



Thanks! I'm excited to receive it. I've been stalking the sale price for awhile and I got the last one in my size.


----------



## BeatriceP

Paige Denim / Pipeline Ultra Skinny Jeans

and a Current/Elliot pair, hopefully they'll arrive soon


----------



## KristyDarling

Maxi dress by Generation Love:





Shirt from Zara:


----------



## Mia Bella

Here are some things on their way to me now  

Helmut Lang Slashback tee




Citizens of Humanity racer skinny jeans



Tibi top



Finders Keepers top






AlJom said:


> Paige Denim / Pipeline Ultra Skinny Jeans
> 
> and a Current/Elliot pair, hopefully they'll arrive soon



I like the C/E pair! Really feeling lighter, distressed denim lately. When you get them you've gotta let me know if they're comfy!



KristyDarling said:


> Maxi dress by Generation Love:
> is4.revolveclothing.com/images/p/n/z/GLOV-WD4_V1.jpg
> 
> Shirt from Zara:
> static.zara.net/photos//2013/I/0/1/p/9479/241/800/2/9479241800_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1369247309615



Love the maxi dress!


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia Bella said:


> Here are some things on their way to me now
> 
> Helmut Lang Slashback tee
> View attachment 2239060
> View attachment 2239061
> 
> 
> Citizens of Humanity racer skinny jeans
> View attachment 2239051
> 
> 
> Tibi top
> View attachment 2239056
> 
> 
> Finders Keepers top
> View attachment 2239062
> View attachment 2239063
> 
> 
> 
> Love the maxi dress!



Great haul, Mia! I can totally see them on you.  Let us know how they work out!


----------



## ColdSteel

Black Milk Circuit leggings. http://blackmilkclothing.com/products/circuit-board-purple-leggings-made-to-order

WOW. these definitely live up to the hype. They have a higher rise than most leggings and don't roll down! And the print is divine.


----------



## BeatriceP

Mia Bella said:


> I like the C/E pair! Really feeling lighter, distressed denim lately. When you get them you've gotta let me know if they're comfy!



Thank you! I got them today, they're really comfy although a little bit loose (and the jeans is somehow thicker than I expected). I ordered size 23, seems that C/E runs slightly bigger?It's my first pair.
On the other side, the Paige ones are amazing, I'm in love 

Btw, love your Tibi top and the Citizen of Humanity jeans !


----------



## arwen_

i received perfect white shirt from asos, love love love
http://www.asos.com/Splendid/Splendid-Shirt/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=2824854&WT.ac=rec_viewed


----------



## nerimanna

can't wait for a girls' night out! bought a forever21 dress as seen on Selena Gomez. sold out in stores!


----------



## Mia Bella

arwen_ said:


> i received perfect white shirt from asos, love love love
> http://www.asos.com/Splendid/Splendid-Shirt/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=2824854&WT.ac=rec_viewed



Is this the same top? http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=SPLENDID-WS2711

Because I'm waiting for this in the mail! 
I spent hours at the mall trying to find the perfect white button-up and from what I found, a shirt was either too formal and crispy (like a work shirt) or it had brown/tortoise buttons OR it had embellishments on the collar or no collar or the buttons only went halfway down the shirt and you'd have to slip it on over your head or the material was the kind that gets stuck to your back because of built up static and man...frustrating.  

Anyway, hoping I love it like you love yours.


----------



## nerimanna

and another one... local brand maxi dress with slit


----------



## arwen_

Mia Bella said:


> Is this the same top? http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=SPLENDID-WS2711
> 
> Because I'm waiting for this in the mail!
> I spent hours at the mall trying to find the perfect white button-up and from what I found, a shirt was either too formal and crispy (like a work shirt) or it had brown/tortoise buttons OR it had embellishments on the collar or no collar or the buttons only went halfway down the shirt and you'd have to slip it on over your head or the material was the kind that gets stuck to your back because of built up static and man...frustrating.
> 
> Anyway, hoping I love it like you love yours.



yes, i think it is the same! hope you ll like it!


----------



## Litsa

Bought all this at the Zara sale. Not sure of I'm keeping it all!


----------



## Mia Bella

nerimanna said:


> and another one... local brand maxi dress with slit



Way adorable skirt. The high slit is awesome!



Litsa said:


> Bought all this at the Zara sale. Not sure of I'm keeping it all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2248833
> View attachment 2248834
> View attachment 2248835
> View attachment 2248836
> View attachment 2248837



I like the style of the pink top. Looks Helmut Lang-ish.


----------



## nerimanna

Mia Bella said:


> Way adorable skirt. The high slit is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the style of the pink top. Looks Helmut Lang-ish.



Thank you Mia Bella! It's a one-piece dress w/c is great because I suck at mixing and matching clothes


----------



## Mia Bella

nerimanna said:


> Thank you Mia Bella! It's a one-piece dress w/c is great because I suck at mixing and matching clothes



Ohhh, I missed the part about it being a dress.  All I could see was the fab skirt!


----------



## Litsa

Mia Bella said:


> Way adorable skirt. The high slit is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the style of the pink top. Looks Helmut Lang-ish.




Yeah I didn't realize it until recently, but it does resemble Helmut Lang. They have these tops in long sleeve too and in different colors and patterns.  I might also get a long sleeve black one. Much less expensive than Helmut Lang.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

light cardigan


----------



## jeninvan

First time posting on this thread and wanted to share some of my purchases

Herve Leger
2256321[/ATTACH]
2256322[/ATTACH]

McQueen
2256323[/ATTACH]
2256324[/ATTACH]

Alexander Wang
2256325[/ATTACH]

Vanessa Bruno
2256326[/ATTACH]

Pucci
2256327[/ATTACH]

BCBG
2256328[/ATTACH]

DVF
2256329[/ATTACH]

James Perse
2256330[/ATTACH]


----------



## arwen_

arwen_ said:


> i received perfect white shirt from asos, love love love
> http://www.asos.com/Splendid/Splendid-Shirt/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=2824854&WT.ac=rec_viewed




i receive so much compliments while wearing this shirt, check it out


----------



## Vix74

Bought this 3/4 sleeve coat yesterday by Aussie designer Leona Edmiston, it's style is the "Cabbage Rose Print 50's coat". I'd been eyeing it for a few months and though it'd sold out, then as I was waiting to go into the fitting room, I saw a woman coming out and hung the coat back onto the rack. I found out it was reduced from $200 down to $77, but I told the SA the buttons are all missing bar one of them. She took off another $15 and so I bought it for $62  very happy!


----------



## Bikini Addict

Not usually a fan of pageant swimsuit but thinking about getting this one from the Miss SC 2013 pageant by Azure Swimwear.  Love the turquoise stones!  http://www.azureswimwear.com
I will let you know my thoughts when it comes in!


----------



## Litsa

This skirt


----------



## Archipelago

I got this Helmut Lang dress on sale. $310 down to $93! I've been stalking this piece for months.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ congrats on this great deal !


----------



## astromantic

Bought a pair of theory sienna bistretch tech ankle pants. Its still selling on Revolve for $126, I got them for $37 at Winners!! They are so comfy and goes with a lot of my current pieces in my closet!


----------



## honeybunch

Bought these two items this week.

Isabel marant Kady jacket


----------



## honeybunch

And IM York top.


----------



## jellybebe

honeybunch said:


> Bought these two items this week.
> 
> Isabel marant Kady jacket



Love!


----------



## beggarbaby

Got these linen pants on sale for $30! I was looking for a good casual loose fit pant for summer that wasnt too dowdy. Hope these do the trick


----------



## honeybunch

jellybebe said:


> Love!



Thank you!  I can't wait to wear them but the weather is just too warm here at the moment (cant believe I am saying that about the UK! )


----------



## s3raph1nas

I just got this dress from Alice and Olivia. So excited! I found it on sale when I went to Harvey Nichols in London, but unfortunately they didn't have my size. I decided I had to have it, and luckily found it online!


----------



## N_Architect

15 handkerchiefs (5 of them 'mini scarves', actually for ladies) from an eBay seller in Japan.

These are all made under license in Japan, and the quality is excellent. Had purchased four of them during a trip to Japan some years back and not being able to find something equally good here recently prompted me last week to check eBay, where I found that seller.

$20 a piece (bulk discount, original price is $25 each); EMS delivery included. All are 100% cotton.


----------



## umlm

Tee shirt and Legging Maternity from ASOS


----------



## umlm

Tee shirt- Legging- Dress Maternity from ASOS


----------



## Pomba

http://ca.burberry.com/store/womenswear/dresses/brit/prod-38884091-layered-panel-dress/

I got this for fall!


----------



## jmcadon

This Balenciaga moto jacket....wish it was cooler here in NorCalifornia so I could wear it!!!


----------



## flower71

jmcadon said:


> This Balenciaga moto jacket....wish it was cooler here in NorCalifornia so I could wear it!!!


Love love this pairing!
Stella McCartney floral jacquard blazer


----------



## Vix74

Sara Berman cropped leather jacket, I quite like the dark silver colour, as I already have black, navy and cream leather jackets so this one is a nice hue. From The Outnet, $69 down from $475.


----------



## LABAG

Can I add shoes?-i just ordered Tory burch Miller in black-got a great birthday 25 % off-cant wait


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

I recently snagged this Minela jacket from IRO in the sales in London. Love it so much! 






And just last week, I got this pretty thing from Rag&Bone. Just hoping it gets here before the weekend so I can wear it to a wedding!


----------



## umlm

dress ASOS Maternity


----------



## beggarbaby

Finally found a sweater with zip detail I like. Ordered a couple of others but not sure if they're keepers but I'm pretty sure about this one unless it turns out to be huge. Spent so much on heating last year, I'm just gonna wrap myself up this year...


----------



## emmiamanda

Acne Pop jeans - finally! Though these will have to wait for the post-pregnancy time.
http://cdn11.my-wardrobe.com/images/products/5/5/551534/m1_551534.jpg


----------



## nascar fan

Marc Jacobs Collection dress - from Spring 13 (with MJ Spring 13 shoes I already had)


----------



## soleilbrun

nascar fan said:


> Marc Jacobs Collection dress - from Spring 13 (with MJ Spring 13 shoes I already had)


 
You look fantastic! May I see some more pics of those shoes? They are magnificent. How high are they and the platform? Lovely.


----------



## bella601

nascar fan said:


> Marc Jacobs Collection dress - from Spring 13 (with MJ Spring 13 shoes I already had)



Pretty!


----------



## nascar fan

soleilbrun said:


> You look fantastic! May I see some more pics of those shoes? They are magnificent. How high are they and the platform? Lovely.


Thank you!  I love this dress.  It feels so good.  
The shoes are so comfortable.  They are pretty high, though.  
Here they are.
There are a pair of the same basic shoe on marcjacobs.com but they are a burgundy closed toe.  beautiful!  should be 70% off.




bella601 said:


> Pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## hands-on-stance

Burberry dress!


----------



## victorialee13

These two lovelies are on their way to me now:

Stella McCartney nude oversized blazer (I have been hunting down this jacket for EVER)

Christian Dior wool jersey double-breasted coat (of my dreams)

Now I can't wait for fall!!!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Vix74 said:


> Sara Berman cropped leather jacket, I quite like the dark silver colour, as I already have black, navy and cream leather jackets so this one is a nice hue. From The Outnet, $69 down from $475.
> View attachment 2283185
> 
> View attachment 2283186



gorgeous jacket at an amazing price 

im totally envious


----------



## needloub

I purchased a black blazer and yellow print shorts from _Banana Republic Factory_ store and a pair of cute flats from Saks off 5th...


----------



## KristyDarling

Just ordered this faux fur vest by 12th Street by Cynthia Vincent. It's a little out there for me, but I want to start taking some risks! I plan to wear it over my Rick Owens black moto jacket.


----------



## nastasja

KristyDarling said:


> Just ordered this faux fur vest by 12th Street by Cynthia Vincent. It's a little out there for me, but I want to start taking some risks! I plan to wear it over my Rick Owens black moto jacket.



Cute! I've had my eye on that too.


----------



## KristyDarling

killerlife said:


> Cute! I've had my eye on that too.



You should get it!  Revolve has it in a size M, and Shopbop has it in all sizes. I like that it uses faux fur and it's not too over the top (only a little bit, haha).


----------



## NYCBelle

KristyDarling said:


> Just ordered this faux fur vest by 12th Street by Cynthia Vincent. It's a little out there for me, but I want to start taking some risks! I plan to wear it over my Rick Owens black moto jacket.



Ohh love it!


----------



## KatherineO

Purchased this dress today at Belk's today, not sure if I'm keeping it yet. I posted about it in the main forum.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

KatherineO said:


> Purchased this dress today at Belk's today, not sure if I'm keeping it yet. I posted about it in the main forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296935


 
It looks great on you!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My latest purchase: Alice + Olivia Florence dress


----------



## GirlieShoppe

needloub said:


> I purchased a black blazer and yellow print shorts from _Banana Republic Factory_ store and a pair of cute flats from Saks off 5th...


 
Great purchases!!



KristyDarling said:


> Just ordered this faux fur vest by 12th Street by Cynthia Vincent. It's a little out there for me, but I want to start taking some risks! I plan to wear it over my Rick Owens black moto jacket.
> 
> is4.revolveclothing.com/images/p/n/z/TWEL-WO86_V1.jpg


 
I love it!


----------



## needloub

HermesNewbie said:


> Great purchases!!



Thank you!


----------



## umlm

My Tshirt and jeans from ASOS


----------



## jess236

Banana Republic Color-block pullover 
http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=77996&vid=1&pid=558590002#
and Paige skinny jeans


----------



## Tulip2

I purchased this Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter 2013 RTW coat on my birthday on July 26.  It's got 3/4 length sleeves and a removable fur collar which will be great for Houston.  I plan on getting a lot of wear out of this beauty!  

I also just had to purchase the Black Paillettes (Sequin) Speedy to go with it.


----------



## clutchie

Bought my winterjacket the other day from Parajumpers. I really hope it will keep me warm!! 

http://dressino.com/image/cache/data/kodiakblkfrnt-900x900.jpg

(Picture from Google, bought it in store)


----------



## Pinkcaviar

I went to the Aritzia Warehouse sale:

Mackage Leather Jacket, Wilfred Lamb Leather Leggings, Silk Blouses and TOMS Botas.


----------



## Myrkur

Just ordered this FRED PERRY sweater.


----------



## LABAG

My new DVF clutch from Shopbop


----------



## sammie225

muubaa agena jacket  so soft and beautiful,had to size up because i want to layer a bit during fall/winter


----------



## Litsa

My new colored jeans and coat. Is it possible to have too many colored jeans?


----------



## NYCBelle

ASOS had a 20% off sale on your order so took advantage over the weekend. 

Ordered the following items from ASOS Maternity:

Matte leather look leggings
Pair of black skinny jeans
Black body conscious dress to show off this bump....Think I have my shower coming up so getting prepared 
Also got a pair of black soft leggings but they're no longer on the site (weird)

And the last one is a navy romper...can't wait to wear regular clothes again


----------



## Bonna

I love sales!


----------



## Bonna

I'm ready for Autumn and Winter!


----------



## ColdSteel

Lululemon Bliss Break wrap. It's stupid warm for being a material that seems so thin. But methinks I'll exchange it for a different color tomorrow. I got inkwell but I think I want the light heather if the store has it... fingers crossed!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

F. Sarti scarf, Alysi tee (and Marc O Polo beddings):giggles:


----------



## LadySapphire

Although I'm on a ban right now I haven't posted in here before so here are some of my purchases from this year:
1 - Calvin Klein waistcoat for £13!!!
2 - Steve Madden Poncho
3 - Hugo Boss coat
4 - Ugg Beldia jacket (is the SOFTEST lamb skin leather i have ever felt)
5 - Sienna De Luca leather jacket
6 - Versace dress for £65!


----------



## arnott

Old Navy Jeans


----------



## beggarbaby

Just got this top online.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

arnott said:


> Old Navy Jeans



 those jeans !!

More stripes for me :greengrin:

2 Vince tees Grey and Navy


----------



## arnott

Pollie-Jean said:


> those jeans !!



Thank you!


----------



## arnott

Bonna said:


> I love sales!



How are you liking the rain boots?


----------



## Litsa

Jacket and top are new:


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## Shoes and Wine

victorialee13 said:


> These two lovelies are on their way to me now:
> 
> Stella McCartney nude oversized blazer (I have been hunting down this jacket for EVER)
> 
> Christian Dior wool jersey double-breasted coat (of my dreams)
> 
> Now I can't wait for fall!!!


That is the most beautiful coat!
It's perfect!
What is the style name and where can I purchase one?


----------



## Litsa

On my blog:


----------



## nerimanna

forever 21 mesh and faux leather bustier






using the top, i tried on two looks for a night out


----------



## Gerry

Myrkur said:


> Just ordered this FRED PERRY sweater.


 
What the heck? This model looks 12 or 13. Post #3511


----------



## Myrkur

Gerry said:


> What the heck? This model looks 12 or 13. Post #3511



Uhm, who cares. It's about the sweater, not the model.


----------



## Babyyjulianne

2 monogram Louis Vuitton metallic scarves and 6 tops


----------



## Gerry

Myrkur said:


> Uhm, who cares. It's about the sweater, not the model.


 
Can you say  "child labor"??


----------



## Babyyjulianne

HermesNewbie said:


> My latest purchase: Alice + Olivia Florence dress



I'm in love with this dress


----------



## nerimanna

Gerry said:


> Can you say  "child labor"??


wait, aren't there really child actors and models? i think the child labor you had in mind falls under a totally different category or situation...


----------



## Gerry

nerimanna said:


> wait, aren't there really child actors and models? i think the child labor you had in mind falls under a totally different category or situation...


 
OK, you surely could be right. The extreme youth just shocks me.....trying to look so mature and sell to adults. Call me old fashioned.


----------



## Litsa

J Brand Zoey jeans in Lava from TJ Maxx

cdna.lystit.com/photos/2012/09/05/j-brand-zoey-mid-rise-triple-zip-skinny-in-lava-product-2-4641143-809055929_large_flex.jpeg


----------



## Perfect Day

Litsa said:


> On my blog:



Love your outfit. Simple and classic.


----------



## Litsa

Perfect Day said:


> Love your outfit. Simple and classic.



Thank you!


----------



## Mia Bella

The other day I saw >> this blog post << about shopping your closet and they mentioned wearing a formal dress during the day. It totally caught my eye and I wondered if I could pull it off with this Theyskens Theory dress I just bought. It's not super formal but it's also not something I can I really throw on like shorts and a tee. I'd like to wear it more than just on dressy occasions!

Here are some stock photos. Also wanted to show the cut out detail on the side.





So here's how I'm thinking about wearing it...with a leather jacket (or a black blazer) and belted leather boots. Thoughts?





 I put on a black, crew neck sweater over it and it looks good. So that's a plus. 

Do any of you wear your dresses in more casual ways? Any tips?


----------



## umlm

Here are mine
Hermes trousers
Hermes vintage blazer 
and Hermes vintage quilted jacket


----------



## DearHaayet

Wool cape...


----------



## gail13

Mia Bella said:


> The other day I saw >> this blog post << about shopping your closet and they mentioned wearing a formal dress during the day. It totally caught my eye and I wondered if I could pull it off with this Theyskens Theory dress I just bought. It's not super formal but it's also not something I can I really throw on like shorts and a tee. I'd like to wear it more than just on dressy occasions!
> 
> Here are some stock photos. Also wanted to show the cut out detail on the side.
> 
> View attachment 2337378
> View attachment 2337379
> 
> 
> So here's how I'm thinking about wearing it...with a leather jacket (or a black blazer) and belted leather boots. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put on a black, crew neck sweater over it and it looks good. So that's a plus.
> 
> Do any of you wear your dresses in more casual ways? Any tips?



It looks great!  What happens with a t or blouse under?  I love how the jacket and the boots toughen that up.


----------



## Mia Bella

gail13 said:


> It looks great!  What happens with a t or blouse under?  I love how the jacket and the boots toughen that up.



Thank you!!  I was hoping that someone else would like it because I feared that I'd look like I got dressed in the dark or something. 

I haven't tried a tee or blouse underneath but that's a great idea! I appreciate your input!


----------



## LovesYSL

Mia Bella said:


> The other day I saw >> this blog post << about shopping your closet and they mentioned wearing a formal dress during the day. It totally caught my eye and I wondered if I could pull it off with this Theyskens Theory dress I just bought. It's not super formal but it's also not something I can I really throw on like shorts and a tee. I'd like to wear it more than just on dressy occasions!
> 
> Here are some stock photos. Also wanted to show the cut out detail on the side.
> 
> View attachment 2337378
> View attachment 2337379
> 
> 
> So here's how I'm thinking about wearing it...with a leather jacket (or a black blazer) and belted leather boots. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put on a black, crew neck sweater over it and it looks good. So that's a plus.
> 
> Do any of you wear your dresses in more casual ways? Any tips?



I LOVE this on you! The boots and jacket compliment it perfectly!


----------



## flower71

Mia Bella said:


> The other day I saw >> this blog post << about shopping your closet and they mentioned wearing a formal dress during the day. It totally caught my eye and I wondered if I could pull it off with this Theyskens Theory dress I just bought. It's not super formal but it's also not something I can I really throw on like shorts and a tee. I'd like to wear it more than just on dressy occasions!
> 
> Here are some stock photos. Also wanted to show the cut out detail on the side.
> 
> View attachment 2337378
> View attachment 2337379
> 
> 
> So here's how I'm thinking about wearing it...with a leather jacket (or a black blazer) and belted leather boots. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put on a black, crew neck sweater over it and it looks good. So that's a plus.
> 
> Do any of you wear your dresses in more casual ways? Any tips?


I love it. I wear all my dresses in a casual way, since my lifestyle is casual. I never wear hi heels but mostly booties or Lanvin flats/ sandals in summer


----------



## starrynite_87

3.1 Phillip Lim tee
http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&docid=XKK7iylVkrhdxM&tbnid=6-SrfCoYTEonyM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.shopbop.com%2Fnueva-york-muscle-tank-31%2Fvp%2Fv%3D1%2F1532807892.htm&ei=qRY-Ur6WNu7G4AP_64CwBw&bvm=bv.52434380,d.dmg&psig=AFQjCNE-xesMrpN3YVx1XAkS2G2zbb1WWg&ust=1379887136101713


----------



## starrynite_87

Just ordered this sweatshirt from Helmut Lang


----------



## umlm

my purchase from Victoria's Secret


----------



## Mia Bella

LovesYSL said:


> I LOVE this on you! The boots and jacket compliment it perfectly!



Thank you!  I was on the fence about whether or not I should keep the dress (due to wearability) but now, after hearing from you ladies, I definitely will keep it!



flower71 said:


> I love it. I wear all my dresses in a casual way, since my lifestyle is casual. I never wear hi heels but mostly booties or Lanvin flats/ sandals in summer



Thanks Flower! When you do wear your dresses do you still feel dressed up? There's always a thought in the back of my head that when I wear an outfit, I'll look like I'm trying too hard even though I just threw it on. My lifestyle is super casual too so I run into this feeling a lot.


----------



## LovesYSL

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you!  I was on the fence about whether or not I should keep the dress (due to wearability) but now, after hearing from you ladies, I definitely will keep it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Flower! When you do wear your dresses do you still feel dressed up? There's always a thought in the back of my head that when I wear an outfit, I'll look like I'm trying too hard even though I just threw it on. My lifestyle is super casual too so I run into this feeling a lot.



DEFINITELY keep it- it's such a chic silhouette and an interesting pattern over a neutral. It's seasonless, and a great brand, and you can do so much with it! ENJOY!


----------



## MelodyBliss

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Show us what you're buying!
> 
> previous thread for reference:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/what-was-your-most-recent-clothing-purchase-s-65507.html


i bought Mango dress and Marks & Spencer trousers.


----------



## flower71

Mia Bella said:


> Thanks Flower! When you do wear your dresses do you still feel dressed up? There's always a thought in the back of my head that when I wear an outfit, I'll look like I'm trying too hard even though I just threw it on. My lifestyle is super casual too so I run into this feeling a lot.


I don't feel too dressed up, it depends on the dress really. I love my IM or Vanessa Bruno dresses because you feel dressed up in a chic casual way. When I wear Missoni, well it's more for a night out (which is rare)...


----------



## flower71

starrynite_87 said:


> Just ordered this sweatshirt from Helmut Lang


----------



## flower71

Givenchy top from SS13


----------



## bebesecret

static.zara.net/photos//2013/I/0/1/.../5618227422_6_1_1.jpg?timestamp=1376512223884


----------



## J_L33

flower71 said:


> Givenchy top from SS13



LOVE! That is all.


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Givenchy top from SS13



Omg you look perfect!


----------



## Mia Bella

LovesYSL said:


> DEFINITELY keep it- it's such a chic silhouette and an interesting pattern over a neutral. It's seasonless, and a great brand, and you can do so much with it! ENJOY!



Thank you!! 



flower71 said:


> Givenchy top from SS13



I agree with jelly, you look perfect in this. It's a great outfit and I love the cobalt with your skin tone. SO pretty!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Some stuff I've bought and forgot to post:

Frankie B waxed moto skinnies



LA Made cotton sweater 



LA Made sweater



AG waxed shorts


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Omg you look perfect!


Thanks so much jelly! I just had an accident, I shan't be wearing shoes for a few months...rupture of my Achille's tendon! It may help me on my ban, a forced one, lol!


----------



## flower71

J_L33 said:


> LOVE! That is all.





Mia Bella said:


> I agree with jelly, you look perfect in this. It's a great outfit and I love the cobalt with your skin tone. SO pretty!!!





Mia Bella said:


> Some stuff I've bought and forgot to post:


Thanks girls! Mia, I can totally see you in these outfits, so you!


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Thanks so much jelly! I just had an accident, I shan't be wearing shoes for a few months...rupture of my Achille's tendon! It may help me on my ban, a forced one, lol!



Oh no, you poor thing! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Oh no, you poor thing! Hope you feel better soon!


Thanks hon, I have to be still which is so difficult for me with my 2 kiddos around...but I have to be good so I will be back on my feet in a few months


----------



## Mia Bella

flower71 said:


> Thanks hon, I have to be still which is so difficult for me with my 2 kiddos around...but I have to be good so I will be back on my feet in a few months



Oh no  I hope you heal up fast, flower! You need a Mommy Zone where no one else is allowed and you can eat ice cream, watch Netflix and post on tPF.


----------



## V0N1B2

C&C California skirted leggings.
MiaBella was my inspiration.


----------



## Myrkur

The dress, I bought yesterday.


----------



## flower71

Mia Bella said:


> Oh no  I hope you heal up fast, flower! You need a Mommy Zone where no one else is allowed and you can eat ice cream, watch Netflix and post on tPF.


oh great idea!! But since I can't move, eating Ice cream would be devastating for me...I won't be able to put my pants on when the time comes...


----------



## Mia Bella

V0N1B2 said:


> C&C California skirted leggings.
> MiaBella was my inspiration.







flower71 said:


> oh great idea!! But since I can't move, eating Ice cream would be devastating for me...I won't be able to put my pants on when the time comes...



Ok, how about fat free frozen yogurt?


----------



## flower71

Mia Bella said:


> Ok, how about fat free frozen yogurt?


 Don't tempt me


----------



## Pollie-Jean

can't get enough stripes


----------



## Kayapo97

just bagged this Dior dress in the sales. It has a lovely weight to it and fits like a dream.


----------



## Flip88

Kayapo97 said:


> just bagged this Dior dress in the sales. It has a lovely weight to it and fits like a dream.



Looks great - congratulations


----------



## Bratty1919

Kayapo97 said:


> just bagged this Dior dress in the sales. It has a lovely weight to it and fits like a dream.



It looks awesome-congrats!


----------



## Ellapretty

With all the recent GAP/Old Navy/BR Promo codes, I've been ordering a lot online! I've found some keepers for sure:

Old Navy Sweaters:






Old Navy Dresses:






Trenchcoats:


----------



## nascar fan

Marc Jacobs Collection skirt and sweater


----------



## flower71

nascar fan said:


> Marc Jacobs Collection skirt and sweater


Perfection, just like on  the runway


----------



## Kayapo97

Flip88 said:


> Looks great - congratulations



Flip88,

Thanks now just trying out what to accessorise it with, I think my Manolo or Casdei silver shoes.


----------



## Charlotte88

My new Ted Backer #little black dress


----------



## Kayapo97

nascar fan said:


> Marc Jacobs Collection skirt and sweater



Very classic, so when are you going to strut down the catwalk!, love the shoes as well.


----------



## nascar fan

Kayapo97 said:


> Very classic, so when are you going to strut down the catwalk!, love the shoes as well.


When the fairy godmother takes away about 30 years and makes me about 6 inches taller.  

Thank you.  The shoes are pretty comfy too.


----------



## Kayapo97

nascar fan said:


> When the fairy godmother takes away about 30 years and makes me about 6 inches taller.
> 
> Thank you.  The shoes are pretty comfy too.



Yes we all wish for that, but you do look really good in that outfit.

Oh like your new avatar - snap my cat looks identical  - mine is polydactyl with 7 toes.


----------



## nascar fan

Kayapo97 said:


> Yes we all wish for that, but you do look really good in that outfit.
> 
> Oh like your new avatar - snap my cat looks identical  - mine is polydactyl with 7 toes.


Thank you so much!    Green is one of my favorite colors.  It is a pine-ish type green.

That's my little Duffy.  
I've never seen a cat with 7 toes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got this cute Topshop Toggle Coat in Navy, love the plaid lining! Looks cuter on then in the pic


----------



## KristyDarling

After a couple months of being reeeeeally good, I just went on a BENDER.  Darn those tempting F&F sales!! :shame:

Rag and Bone Morgan jacket in camel, Theory Darcian cardie coat in black, Repetto Cendrillon ballerinas in baby pink, Soft Joie Dane top in python print, Pamela Love 5-spike earrings in silver, DL 1961 Riley boyfriend jeans.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> After a couple months of being reeeeeally good, I just went on a BENDER.  Darn those tempting F&F sales!! :shame:
> 
> Rag and Bone Morgan jacket in camel, Theory Darcian cardie coat in black, Repetto Cendrillon ballerinas in baby pink, Soft Joie Dane top in python print, Pamela Love 5-spike earrings in silver, DL 1961 Riley boyfriend jeans.  Thanks for letting me share!


Yay, KD is back! Of course, I love every single item! Those jeans are calling my name too...


----------



## iraa

Kayapo97 said:


> just bagged this Dior dress in the sales. It has a lovely weight to it and fits like a dream.


That is a gorgeous dress Kayapo97 and yes your Casadei will work very well with it.


----------



## Kayapo97

iraa said:


> That is a gorgeous dress Kayapo97 and yes your Casadei will work very well with it.



iraa,

Thanks, I tried it will my silver blades and it works like a dream, really classic look.


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> Yay, KD is back! Of course, I love every single item! Those jeans are calling my name too...



Hello, Flower sweetie!   Thank you so much! I could easily see every one of these pieces on you, too! I've been avoiding the IM thread like the plague because it inevitably will suck me back into The Vortex of spending, where I acquire 1 or 2 IM pieces and say goodbye to my shopping budget for 6 months!   Not that I spent any less on my recent bender, but at least I got more items for the money!  

I miss everyone in the IM thread!  Wish I could go back....but I. Must. Be. Disciplined. LOL.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Hello, Flower sweetie!   Thank you so much! I could easily see every one of these pieces on you, too! I've been avoiding the IM thread like the plague because it inevitably will suck me back into The Vortex of spending, where I acquire 1 or 2 IM pieces and say goodbye to my shopping budget for 6 months!   Not that I spent any less on my recent bender, but at least I got more items for the money!
> 
> 
> 
> I miss everyone in the IM thread!  Wish I could go back....but I. Must. Be. Disciplined. LOL.




Miss you! Congrats on all your new items!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

KristyDarling said:


> After a couple months of being reeeeeally good, I just went on a BENDER.  Darn those tempting F&F sales!! :shame:
> 
> Rag and Bone Morgan jacket in camel, Theory Darcian cardie coat in black, Repetto Cendrillon ballerinas in baby pink, Soft Joie Dane top in python print, Pamela Love 5-spike earrings in silver, DL 1961 Riley boyfriend jeans.  Thanks for letting me share!



fabulous new haul! I love that theory coat!!!


----------



## iraa

My new Zoe Jordan dress


----------



## Kayapo97

iraa said:


> My new Zoe Jordan dress



Is that like the Lovett dress?, trying to work out what it looks like off the hanger.


----------



## iraa

Kayapo97 said:


> Is that like the Lovett dress?, trying to work out what it looks like off the hanger.



It's different from the Lovett dress. This one is a harrods exclusive and it's a take on the dress from the summer collection. Here is a picture of Poppy Delevingne wearing the white version


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Just got this cute skirt from Ann Taylor:


----------



## flower71

iraa said:


> It's different from the Lovett dress. This one is a harrods exclusive and it's a take on the dress from the summer collection. Here is a picture of Poppy Delevingne wearing the white version


Lovely dress! thanks for the pic, the hanger doesn't do it justice...



HermesNewbie said:


> Just got this cute skirt from Ann Taylor:


very cute and feminine, I love it


----------



## Tuuli35

St.John quilted jacket. I have been looking for something like that since last spring and now finally found it!


----------



## Kitty S.

iraa said:


> It's different from the Lovett dress. This one is a harrods exclusive and it's a take on the dress from the summer collection. Here is a picture of Poppy Delevingne wearing the white version




Super cute! Congrats!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Bought a few things this weekend...


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Miss you! Congrats on all your new items!



Hey girl! So great to "see" you!  Thanks so much.



CEC.LV4eva said:


> fabulous new haul! I love that theory coat!!!



Thank you, CEC!  The coat appears huge on-screen and doesn't look like much in photos, but in person, it's very versatile and fun! I roll up the sleeves to form cuffs so it doesn't swallow me whole, and it looks nice over skinnies.


----------



## Jenna463

You can check these out. I've bought a few from there and I really liked the concept of their designs. I hope you find what you like in there as well. http://pluszizer.com/


----------



## iraa

flower71 said:


> Lovely dress! thanks for the pic, the hanger doesn't do it justice...
> 
> 
> very cute and feminine, I love it



Thank you. It does look much nicer on than it does on the hanger


----------



## iraa

Kitty S. said:


> Super cute! Congrats!



Thank you. I do love it


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

KristyDarling said:


> Thank you, CEC!  The coat appears huge on-screen and doesn't look like much in photos, but in person, it's very versatile and fun! I roll up the sleeves to form cuffs so it doesn't swallow me whole, and it looks nice over skinnies.



I've been wanting to get a big chunky sweater or big overcoat like that! I think it's fab! I recently purchased a big Vince sweater too, but I think yours is more sophisticated looking, congrats!


----------



## KristyDarling

CoachGirl12 said:


> Bought a few things this weekend...



Lovely finds!  Where did you find the olive and black knit top? 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> I've been wanting to get a big chunky sweater or big overcoat like that! I think it's fab! I recently purchased a big Vince sweater too, but I think yours is more sophisticated looking, congrats!



Judging by your amazing fashion and handbag collection, you could teach a class on sophistication!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

KristyDarling said:


> Judging by your amazing fashion and handbag collection, you could teach a class on sophistication!



Thank you Kristy!! You're too kind! but honestly, I'm more goofy and nerdy than sophisticated IRL  tPF is my escape from reality. Most things I own don't even see the light of day!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## iraa

Alice and Olivia fizer box pleat skirt


----------



## CoachGirl12

KristyDarling said:


> Lovely finds!  Where did you find the olive and black knit top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by your amazing fashion and handbag collection, you could teach a class on sophistication!




Thank u! That top is from Express


----------



## starrynite_87

Finders Keepers shirt and LA Made Sweater


----------



## Mia Bella

starrynite_87 said:


> Finders Keepers shirt and LA Made Sweater




Haha, I've bought both of these!

I returned the Finders Keepers top because the pleating in the front wouldn't lay right on the top that I had. I ordered both an XS and a S since it's a roomy design and the XS was best...but as I said above the pleating was skewed and I tried to steam it but it didn't help. Very strange. I hope yours is a good one!

LOVE the LA Made sweater. I have yet to wear it since it's not cold enough but it's so cute and chunky.


----------



## starrynite_87

Mia Bella said:


> Haha, I've bought both of these!
> 
> I returned the Finders Keepers top because the pleating in the front wouldn't lay right on the top that I had. I ordered both an XS and a S since it's a roomy design and the XS was best...but as I said above the pleating was skewed and I tried to steam it but it didn't help. Very strange. I hope yours is a good one!
> 
> LOVE the LA Made sweater. I have yet to wear it since it's not cold enough but it's so cute and chunky.



Lately I've been obsessed with chunky sweatersCrossing my fingers the Finders Keepers shirt works out because I'm planning on wearing it to my sisters rehearsal dinner thursday and I already planned the perfect outfit


----------



## KristyDarling

I've been stalking this blouse ever since it came out on NAP, but hemmed and hawed because I wasn't sure if I could justify the price tag. But I haven't been able to get it out of my mind so I took it as a sign.  When one in my size popped up on Shopbop (it had previously been sold out), I closed my eyes, held my breath, and clicked Check Out. :shame: I plan to wear this to a holiday party and for date nights out with DH. I hope it fits!!!

By Malene Birger, "Lancie" silk blouse in black and cream stripes:


----------



## KristyDarling

I also got a few goodies from The Gap. I've been having a love affair lately with their awesome sweatshirts.


----------



## Kayapo97

KristyDarling said:


> I've been stalking this blouse ever since it came out on NAP, but hemmed and hawed because I wasn't sure if I could justify the price tag. But I haven't been able to get it out of my mind so I took it as a sign.  When one in my size popped up on Shopbop (it had previously been sold out), I closed my eyes, held my breath, and clicked Check Out. :shame: I plan to wear this to a holiday party and for date nights out with DH. I hope it fits!!!
> 
> By Malene Birger, "Lancie" silk blouse in black and cream stripes:



Lovely I like the shape and design, but something didn't quite look right to me, then I figured it out - would prefer it if was cut so the stripes matched at the front - perhaps it is just the picture.


----------



## Kayapo97

iraa said:


> Alice and Olivia fizer box pleat skirt



Nice what are you going to pair it with?


----------



## KristyDarling

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely I like the shape and design, but something didn't quite look right to me, then I figured it out - would prefer it if was cut so the stripes matched at the front - perhaps it is just the picture.



True, I see what you mean! I didn't notice that until you pointed it out, but it doesn't bother me too much.  I figure as long as I don't have to look at myself from behind, it's all good. lol.


----------



## J_L33

nascar fan said:


> Marc Jacobs Collection skirt and sweater



And...where are the shoes from?
Awesome outfit, btw! Matchy-matchy has never looked so good!


----------



## iraa

View attachment 2386906

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/ATTACH]





Kayapo97 said:


> Nice what are you going to pair it with?



Thank you. I did wear it already for an evening out. Paired it with the black studded Casadei Blades, Ann Demeulemeester jumper and a Kate Spade Clutch.


----------



## iraa

A fun little addition to the wardrobe

Markus Lupfer sweatshirt bought from Matches using the 70 pound voucher they sent me so I only paid 84 pounds for it.


----------



## Kayapo97

iraa said:


> View attachment 2386906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> Thank you. I did wear it already for an evening out. Paired it with the black studded Casadei Blades, Ann Demeulemeester jumper and a Kate Spade Clutch.



very nice


----------



## Straight-Laced

These three casual chunky knit cardigan-jackets.

Planning to keep ONE & ONE ONLY    and return the other two


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Peuterey Sceptre in grey


----------



## nascar fan

J_L33 said:


> And...where are the shoes from?
> Awesome outfit, btw! Matchy-matchy has never looked so good!


The shoes can still be found on yoox and possibly 6pm.  Marc Jacobs strappy mary janes.
Thank you!


----------



## nascar fan

Opinions?  
Obviously, it's gorgeous.  I would need to wear something under it because I would prob burn up and need to take it off.  
Anyone know how this type of sweater wears?  When you lean back in a chair all day, does it pill?  Do you think it will shed and I will end up with hair in my eyes all day?
http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-jacobs/womens/ready-to-wear/k21384869/angora-crew-neck-cardigan?sort=


----------



## Gerry

Straight-Laced said:


> These three casual chunky knit cardigan-jackets.
> 
> Planning to keep ONE & ONE ONLY    and return the other two


 
OMG, keep the first one. It is by far, the best ,in my opinion!!


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> These three casual chunky knit cardigan-jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to keep ONE & ONE ONLY    and return the other two




Keep the IM one! I badly want that one myself, especially after seeing this pic.


----------



## Jesssh

nascar fan said:


> Opinions?
> Obviously, it's gorgeous.  I would need to wear something under it because I would prob burn up and need to take it off.
> Anyone know how this type of sweater wears?  When you lean back in a chair all day, does it pill?  Do you think it will shed and I will end up with hair in my eyes all day?
> http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-jacobs/womens/ready-to-wear/k21384869/angora-crew-neck-cardigan?sort=



I had an angora sweater once. It was gorgeous. Not expensive like yours. I think you could brush it if you needed to. I noticed when I wore it to work, some people would rub their noses. They never said anything to me.  I'm not sure if people were allergic to angora or if my sweater shed or if it was cheap. You might want to google it.

Yes it was very hot. I only wore it on cold days.


----------



## nascar fan

Jesssh said:


> I had an angora sweater once. It was gorgeous. Not expensive like yours. I think you could brush it if you needed to. I noticed when I wore it to work, some people would rub their noses. They never said anything to me.  I'm not sure if people were allergic to angora or if my sweater shed or if it was cheap. You might want to google it.
> 
> Yes it was very hot. I only wore it on cold days.


I never thought about allergies!  LOL!
Thank you so much for your thoughts.


----------



## Straight-Laced

nascar fan said:


> Opinions?
> Obviously, it's gorgeous.  I would need to wear something under it because I would prob burn up and need to take it off.
> Anyone know how this type of sweater wears?  When you lean back in a chair all day, does it pill?  Do you think it will shed and I will end up with hair in my eyes all day?
> http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-jacobs/womens/ready-to-wear/k21384869/angora-crew-neck-cardigan?sort=



Yes it is gorgeous, totally luxe.  Love the colour.
I doubt it will pill but it will flatten.  I have angora pieces that belonged to my mother - it lasts and lasts!  Angora definitely bothers my eyes but I'm one of those sensitive allergic people so what's true for me may not be true for you


----------



## Straight-Laced

Gerry said:


> OMG, keep the first one. It is by far, the best ,in my opinion!!



Thank you!  It's the most stylish of the three I agree  




jellybebe said:


> Keep the IM one! I badly want that one myself, especially after seeing this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2391859



Eeeep!! That's a great pic  
I hope you can find one jellybebe.  I had to get mine from youheshe.  They're hard to track down in the grey.  There's a navy colour too but it's not as interesting.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you!  It's the most stylish of the three I agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeep!! That's a great pic
> 
> I hope you can find one jellybebe.  I had to get mine from youheshe.  They're hard to track down in the grey.  There's a navy colour too but it's not as interesting.




They seem largely sold out. Missed my chance to get them from Forward. I agree, the grey is so much better than the navy.


----------



## Kitty S.

Two of the items from the Saks sale this week:
St. John jacket



And a Burberry polo (same style but in trench color instead. Got one of the same last week from Bloomingdales in navy too)


----------



## Harpertoo

Bought this from the sale section in Matches....I want a few new pieces for holiday travel. It seems very American beachwear!


----------



## Mia Bella

Hello all!
I'd love some honest opinions on this new faux fur jacket I bought. 
Please don't hesitate to let me know if it's too much of a look to pull off or what... I've never bought a fur piece before so I'm trying to figure out if it's for me!
Keep or return?


----------



## cheburashka73

Mia Bella said:


> Hello all!
> I'd love some honest opinions on this new faux fur jacket I bought.
> Please don't hesitate to let me know if it's too much of a look to pull off or what... I've never bought a fur piece before so I'm trying to figure out if it's for me!
> Keep or return?




Love it, looks fab on u. Keep


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mia Bella said:


> Hello all!
> I'd love some honest opinions on this new faux fur jacket I bought.
> Please don't hesitate to let me know if it's too much of a look to pull off or what... I've never bought a fur piece before so I'm trying to figure out if it's for me!
> Keep or return?



 keep !

New tee for me


----------



## Mia Bella

cheburashka73 said:


> Love it, looks fab on u. Keep





Pollie-Jean said:


> keep !
> 
> New tee for me



Thank you ladies! I'm definitely feeling much better about my new furry addition 

PJ, such a cute tee! I'm obsessed with long sleeve tees right now. Finding it hard to find sleeves that are long enough though. ush:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mia Bella said:


> PJ, such a cute tee!* I'm obsessed with long sleeve tees right now*. Finding it hard to find sleeves that are long enough though. ush:


Me too  so I'm waiting for too  Majestic Paris  100 % silk longsleeves


----------



## Ellapretty

Got some new heels (Target) & booties (Old Navy):










Leopard clutch (GAP) and Cuff (Target)


----------



## umlm

Victoria's secret legging- pant and sweat shirt


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Few quick shots of my new *R&B Leggings Jeans* - so comfy!!! 
*Tank - Club Monaco*
*Heels - Louboutin Pigalle 120*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Mia Bella said:


> Hello all!
> I'd love some honest opinions on this new faux fur jacket I bought.
> Please don't hesitate to let me know if it's too much of a look to pull off or what... I've never bought a fur piece before so I'm trying to figure out if it's for me!
> Keep or return?



HOT! you look famous Mia


----------



## flower71

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Few quick shots of my new *R&B Leggings Jeans* - so comfy!!!
> *Tank - Club Monaco*
> *Heels - Louboutin Pigalle 120*
> 
> View attachment 2400172
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400173
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400174
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400175


I love these leggings...I think I need a pair but in black? Oh and those heels wake up any outfit, you look lovely as usual


----------



## Mia Bella

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Few quick shots of my new *R&B Leggings Jeans* - so comfy!!!
> *Tank - Club Monaco*
> *Heels - Louboutin Pigalle 120*
> 
> View attachment 2400172
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400173
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400174
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400175



CEC, you are FIRE in those jeans!!! They look way better on you than the model. Styling is spot on.  



CEC.LV4eva said:


> HOT! you look famous Mia



Haha, awesome!!  Thank you CEC!


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Few quick shots of my new *R&B Leggings Jeans* - so comfy!!!
> *Tank - Club Monaco*
> *Heels - Louboutin Pigalle 120*
> 
> View attachment 2400172
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400173
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400174
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400175



Looks better on you than the model.


----------



## arnott

Canada Goose winter coat:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

flower71 said:


> I love these leggings...I think I need a pair but in black? Oh and those heels wake up any outfit, you look lovely as usual



Thank you flower!! yes, you have to them in black! They're just so comfy, I'll definitely be looking into other colors as well and black or dark blue would be my next victims lol



Mia Bella said:


> CEC, you are FIRE in those jeans!!! They look way better on you than the model. Styling is spot on.



hehe thanks Mia! I wasn't actually going out in Winter with just a tank though lol, had a jacket over, but I always look up to you for inspiration 



Kayapo97 said:


> Looks better on you than the model.



Awww thank you K, you are too sweet!! I can only envy models' long lean legs - I'm doomed with my shortness


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Canada Goose winter coat:
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1375817_10151718965461937_1679418747_n.jpg



Congrats Arnott!! Great color choice


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats Arnott!! Great color choice



Thanks!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

This Rick Owens lookalike jacket from Mango http://shop.mango.com/AT/p0/mango/a...prendas.americanas&ident=0__1_0_1384688879161 and a coated black pant.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Zoe Karssen tank and longsleeve with F. Sarti in burgundy


----------



## swtlustfulkiss




----------



## Trueface1211

I have bought a new jeans from Trueface Company on eBay


----------



## eye4cc

hooded parka with detachacble lining from Zara


----------



## KristyDarling

Mia Bella said:


> Hello all!
> I'd love some honest opinions on this new faux fur jacket I bought.
> Please don't hesitate to let me know if it's too much of a look to pull off or what... I've never bought a fur piece before so I'm trying to figure out if it's for me!
> Keep or return?



Late to the party but this is an absolute KEEP! That is totally hot, girl!! I've always loved this look -- Caroline Blomst also pulls it off well and you share a similar minimal/edgy/rocker style.  Ohhh, if I were only 6 inches taller, I'd make a go of it myself!   



umlm said:


> View attachment 2399478
> 
> 
> Victoria's secret legging- pant and sweat shirt



Comfy yet stylish!! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Few quick shots of my new *R&B Leggings Jeans* - so comfy!!!
> *Tank - Club Monaco*
> *Heels - Louboutin Pigalle 120*
> 
> View attachment 2400172
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400173
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400174
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400175



You are rockin' those R&B leggings! I have a couple pairs -- they are so soft yet still flattering! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Zoe Karssen tank and longsleeve with F. Sarti in burgundy



I love this look!


----------



## KristyDarling

Sadly, I had to return the By Malene Birger striped blouse -- it was GIGANTOR and it looked like the pirate shirt from Seinfeld! It was totally over-the-top, puffy, busy, and crazy huge!  But I just consoled myself with this cozy cardie from Chinti and Parker. It's all wool so I hope it's not too itchy!


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Sadly, I had to return the By Malene Birger striped blouse -- it was GIGANTOR and it looked like the pirate shirt from Seinfeld! It was totally over-the-top, puffy, busy, and crazy huge!  But I just consoled myself with this cozy cardie from Chinti and Parker. It's all wool so I hope it's not too itchy!
> 
> 
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/414355/414355_ou_xl.jpg




So cute! I love Chinti & Parker!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

KristyDarling said:


> I love this look!



Thank you, Kristy !


----------



## Straight-Laced

KristyDarling said:


> Sadly, I had to return the By Malene Birger striped blouse -- it was GIGANTOR and it looked like the pirate shirt from Seinfeld! It was totally over-the-top, puffy, busy, and crazy huge!  But I just consoled myself with this cozy cardie from Chinti and Parker. It's all wool so I hope it's not too itchy!
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/414355/414355_ou_xl.jpg



Love this!!!
It's longer than other Chinti & Parker cardigans I've seen (longer = better IMO )


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Can't get enough cashmere/cotton longsleeves from Majestic Paris :giggles:


----------



## Litsa

images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/7/optimized/8331277_fpx.tif?wid=550&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg

images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/3/optimized/8335773_fpx.tif?wid=550&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg


----------



## Mia Bella

KristyDarling said:


> Late to the party but this is an absolute KEEP! That is totally hot, girl!! I've always loved this look -- Caroline Blomst also pulls it off well and you share a similar minimal/edgy/rocker style.  Ohhh, if I were only 6 inches taller, I'd make a go of it



Thank you sweet KD!!  all the people that I look to for their valuable input have spoken and I shall keep my furry jacket! 



KristyDarling said:


> Sadly, I had to return the By Malene Birger striped blouse -- it was GIGANTOR and it looked like the pirate shirt from Seinfeld! It was totally over-the-top, puffy, busy, and crazy huge!  But I just consoled myself with this cozy cardie from Chinti and Parker. It's all wool so I hope it's not too itchy!
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/414355/414355_ou_xl.jpg



I'm sorry but I laughed so loud when you said your shirt was gigantor and like the Seinfeld pirate shirt  too bad it didn't work out but now you have this *super* cute cardi to keep you warm!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Worn the first time


----------



## lakeshow

wedges with clear vinyl inserts from nine west...needed some new black shoes for work but didn't want basic pumps. these fit the bill


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Lambswool Angora cardigan


----------



## astromantic

Got a new Calvin Klein abstract printed skirt and a black Jones New York easy care blouse.


----------



## chenyingzi

Just found these beautiful Chanel Espardrilles @ the new Yorkdale Chanel  been looking for them forever!!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## jess236

Theory cashmere sweater:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/theory-norman-cashmere-sweater/3564686


----------



## beggarbaby

A sweater for winter. Might be too crazy!


----------



## XOverdose




----------



## JLJRN

I got this from Guess.com; looks cute with coated black skinnies


----------



## umlm

my new purchase  

Louis Vuitton Stephen Sprouse Leopard scarf


----------



## gottaluvmybags

umlm said:


> my new purchase
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Stephen Sprouse Leopard scarf
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2428591




Beautiful!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

umlm said:


> View attachment 2399478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria's secret legging- pant and sweat shirt




OMG I love the leggings!!!  I may just have to get them


----------



## umlm

gottaluvmybags said:


> OMG I love the leggings!!!  I may just have to get them


Dear gottaluvmybags,
VS has really good legging. The material is really nice. I love them. I think you will not regret to buy them.


----------



## umlm

gottaluvmybags said:


> Beautiful!!!


thank you gottaluvmybags,
I was looking for this scarf, because it's easier to care than the one in cashmere. This one is in cotton. So I could wash under 30 degrees.


----------



## umlm

KristyDarling said:


> Late to the party but this is an absolute KEEP! That is totally hot, girl!! I've always loved this look -- Caroline Blomst also pulls it off well and you share a similar minimal/edgy/rocker style.  Ohhh, if I were only 6 inches taller, I'd make a go of it myself!
> 
> 
> 
> Comfy yet stylish!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are rockin' those R&B leggings! I have a couple pairs -- they are so soft yet still flattering!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this look!


thank you KristyDarling,
The sweat was made in really good material. I ordered a new one in another colour. Love them


----------



## Heaviestmatter

Iro Ashville leather jacket in fuschia, at 80% off (christmas offer at nelly.com!)


----------



## clutchie

Heaviestmatter said:


> Iro Ashville leather jacket in fuschia, at 80% off (christmas offer at nelly.com!)



I bought that one too!! The best deal in a long time


----------



## Perfect Day

Pollie-Jean said:


> Lambswool Angora cardigan



Your jacket is lovely


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Perfect Day said:


> Your jacket is lovely



Thank you, Perfect Day 

I'm waiting for this


----------



## flower71

chenyingzi said:


> Just found these beautiful Chanel Espardrilles @ the new Yorkdale Chanel  been looking for them forever!!!!


OMG so jealous! Were they in the new collection? Congrats!


----------



## flower71

umlm said:


> my new purchase
> 
> Louis Vuitton Stephen Sprouse Leopard scarf
> 
> View attachment 2428591


This is beautiful! When is your baby due? Congrats


----------



## flower71

Just got me these leather pants Helmut Lang ...I hope they fit


----------



## GirlieShoppe

A few non-luxury brand purchases: Simply Vera Wang from Kohl's. This dress is so gorgeous and well-made. I got one in each color because they were so affordable!


----------



## flower71

HermesNewbie said:


> A few non-luxury brand purchases: Simply Vera Wang from Kohl's. This dress is so gorgeous and well-made. I got one in each color because they were so affordable!


Lovely dresses, so feminine! We need a mod pic


----------



## flower71

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, Perfect Day
> 
> I'm waiting for this


Love this, will look amazing with your FS scarves...How many have you got now?? I have lost count


----------



## umlm

flower71 said:


> This is beautiful! When is your baby due? Congrats


Thank you Flower71,
My due date is 1st of Febuary 2014. I still have 6 weeks more to go.


----------



## Euromutt86

Proenza Schouler


----------



## summer2815

Pollie-Jean said:


>



I LOVE this!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

flower71 said:


> Lovely dresses, so feminine! We need a mod pic


 
Thanks, flower! I will try to get one posted!


----------



## Brodiesmum

HermesNewbie said:


> A few non-luxury brand purchases: Simply Vera Wang from Kohl's. This dress is so gorgeous and well-made. I got one in each color because they were so affordable!




What a great find you have inspired me to visit kohls for the first time in years!


----------



## jess236

Vince cashmere drape neck sweater:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/vince-drape-neck-sweater/3565686


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Brodiesmum said:


> What a great find you have inspired me to visit kohls for the first time in years!


 
 Good luck -- I hope you find something you like!

I recently "discovered" Kohl's after years of shopping there for my children. I've found quite a few cute items there for myself over the past few months. You can't beat their low prices, plus they often offer coupon codes and Kohl's Cash.


----------



## Brodiesmum

HermesNewbie said:


> Good luck -- I hope you find something you like!
> 
> I recently "discovered" Kohl's after years of shopping there for my children. I've found quite a few cute items there for myself over the past few months. You can't beat their low prices, plus they often offer coupon codes and Kohl's Cash.




I am always getting coupons in the mail, it just never seems appealing, I don't know why... But an inexpensive tasteful party dress is appealing!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

flower71 said:


> Love this, will look amazing with your FS scarves...How many have you got now?? *I have lost count*


Me too 
Thank you,flower 




summer2815 said:


> I LOVE this!


Thank you, summer


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Brodiesmum said:


> I am always getting coupons in the mail, it just never seems appealing, I don't know why... But an inexpensive tasteful party dress is appealing!


 
I totally understand... the thought of Kohl's doesn't exactly conjure up images of high-end fashion!  Much of the merchandise they sell is quite unappealing, but I do find an occasional treasure.


----------



## Rachieh

globalblue.com/destinations/italy/venice/article137493.ece/binary/HM9.jpg

From H&M


----------



## GirlieShoppe

A few other purchases:


----------



## GirlieShoppe

And...


----------



## Brodiesmum

HermesNewbie said:


> A few other purchases:




I was just cruising ann Taylor's sale, 60% off tonight!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Brodiesmum said:


> I was just cruising ann Taylor's sale, 60% off tonight!


 
Lots of great items!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

HermesNewbie said:


> A few other purchases:


 


HermesNewbie said:


> And...


 
Sorry, I realized I didn't name the items I posted:

Mossimo sequin top from Target
Ann Taylor jacket and dress (from their sale)
Clover Canyon tank dress (a steal at TJ Maxx)
LK Bennett patent platform pumps (75% off at Nordstrom Rack)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HermesNewbie said:


> Ann Taylor jacket (from their sale)


Love this !


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this !


 
It is so gorgeous in person and very luxurious!


----------



## perlefine

Lace shirt


----------



## keiloj

I purchased this cashmere coat from Aritzia. 

I am still undecided if I should keep the Camel color, or exchange it for a black one. Any suggestions?? 
My parents are trying to get me to exchange for a black one since it is classier, however, I feel both colors are very classy/versatile. 

This coat will be an investment piece, I plan on wearing this coat (during the fall/winter time) for at least a couple of years. 

Thanks!


----------



## eshal

Shorts and tops from sears
Kids bathing suits from costco


----------



## nascar fan

I sent this angora cardigan back and then ended up buying it a few weeks later.
Bought the matching skirt.
Marc Jacobs collection.
Cardigan - $1,100 (but bought on sale)
Skirt - $705 (but bought on sale)
(already had the shoes)


----------



## nascar fan

And another MJ collection skirt - $795 (but bought on sale) 
and MJ collection cashmere/silk stole/scarf - $595 (but bought on sale)


----------



## GirlieShoppe

nascar fan said:


> I sent this angora cardigan back and then ended up buying it a few weeks later.
> Bought the matching skirt.
> Marc Jacobs collection.
> Cardigan - $1,100 (but bought on sale)
> Skirt - $705 (but bought on sale)
> (already had the shoes)


 


nascar fan said:


> And another MJ collection skirt - $795 (but bought on sale)
> and MJ collection cashmere/silk stole/scarf - $595 (but bought on sale)


 
Gorgeous purchases!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rag & Bone pocket tee


----------



## katdhoneybee

In anticipation of a beach vacation in March, I purchased the Reagan top in white by Equipment, Kathryn Amberleigh snakeskin thong sandals, and a super colorful swimsuit by We Are Handsome. Oh! And vintage black leather shorts (sorry, no pic). Not even close to done with my shopping yet though  . I've never bought a swimsuit online, but I completely fell in love with this one, I couldn't resist! Hopefully it fits. Pray for me, ladies!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Got all 3 Equipment blouses for 100$ - my best savings so far


----------



## GirlieShoppe

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Got all 3 Equipment blouses for 100$ - my best savings so far
> 
> View attachment 2444325


 
Wow, what a great bargain! Where did you buy them?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

HermesNewbie said:


> Wow, what a great bargain! Where did you buy them?



Saks off fifth during their "buy 1 get 2 free" clearance event. I dug through piles of clothes for 2 hours lol


----------



## Pollie-Jean

sale


----------



## Shakalaka

keiloj said:


> I purchased this cashmere coat from Aritzia.
> 
> I am still undecided if I should keep the Camel color, or exchange it for a black one. Any suggestions??
> My parents are trying to get me to exchange for a black one since it is classier, however, I feel both colors are very classy/versatile.
> 
> This coat will be an investment piece, I plan on wearing this coat (during the fall/winter time) for at least a couple of years.
> 
> Thanks!




Camel is a beautiful color and so versatile. It will work into spring before the weather warms up! I love how it pairs with both darker colors and lighter.


----------



## jess236

Vince cashmere cowl-neck sweater
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...WELAID=&cagpspn=pla&site_refer=GGLPRADS001_CA


----------



## gidramom

rag & bone graycoat parka. 
Arrived just in time for the snow storm.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Bought an embellished cami top from Miss Selfridge today


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jess236 said:


> Vince cashmere cowl-neck sweater
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446624142&CAWELAID=&cagpspn=pla&site_refer=GGLPRADS001_CA





for me :






and this. But I'm not sure about the batic top yet, need to see it irl


----------



## lifestylekitty

Teal bandage dress from Miss Selfridge...


----------



## XOverdose

Couple things from Free People 

Kimono Sleeve tee





Confetti Plaid buttondown


----------



## XOverdose

True Religion Casey Super Skinny Camo


----------



## PrincessCypress

XOverdose said:


> True Religion Casey Super Skinny Camo



Love it!!!


----------



## CrazyInLove1

I bought little black dress. Now I need to lose some weight so I can put it on


----------



## fightthesunrise

I bought a few things from Juicy Couture. The pictures aren't showing, but I bought a dress, a shirt, and a bracelet.


----------



## XOverdose

PrincessCypress said:


> Love it!!!



Thanks! Been looking for the "right" camo color for me and I hope these are them!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Hope they work for you! I have a pair similar to these and I'd like to find a couple more camo skinnies, maybe one in a tan camo and one in pink camo.


----------



## Ellapretty

Mini Forever21 Haul:


----------



## Litsa

This Zara dress from the current sale:


----------



## umlm

Isabel Marant Abelia in Bronze


----------



## nevia

http://www.asos.com//Yas/Yas-Emuse-...uched-Detail/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=3248044


this dress! it s amazing


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## woolli

chenyingzi said:


> Just found these beautiful Chanel Espardrilles @ the new Yorkdale Chanel  been looking for them forever!!!!


 
I love love love the Chanel espadrilles.   Great purchase.


----------



## purpleredrose

These leather trousers, but I'm not sure whether to keep them...

http://www.asos.com/Muubaa/Muubaa-V...5524&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=36&sort=-1&clr=Petrol


----------



## victorialee13

Just wanted to share my holiday purchases.
I did quite a bit of "retail therapy" over the break so I think I'm done for a while :/

Theory Cassius fur coat
Current Elliot leather pants
Helmut Lang drape front top
Nicholas Kirkwood suede mules
Hermes Grande Tenue twilly


----------



## Ellapretty

Recent purchases from Express - the leopard scarves were BOGO 50% and the sweater was on clearance for $18:


----------



## umlm

Victoria's Secret sweatshirt- leopard print.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

victorialee13 said:


> Just wanted to share my holiday purchases.
> I did quite a bit of "retail therapy" over the break so I think I'm done for a while :/
> 
> Theory Cassius fur coat
> Current Elliot leather pants
> Helmut Lang drape front top
> Nicholas Kirkwood suede mules
> Hermes Grande Tenue twilly


 
Love all of these, especially the Theory fur coat!

I just bought this Stella & Jamie cardi with leather sleeves:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Diamond Dazed said:


> I just bought this Stella & Jamie cardi with leather sleeves:




Love this style !


----------



## fightthesunrise

Diamond Dazed said:


> Love all of these, especially the Theory fur coat!
> 
> I just bought this Stella & Jamie cardi with leather sleeves:




This is beautiful!  Mind sharing where you got it?


----------



## Diamond Dazed

fightthesunrise said:


> This is beautiful!  Mind sharing where you got it?


 


Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this style !


 
Thanks, ladies! I got it from Gilt. $129 reduced from $308. If you do a search, I think you can still find it.


----------



## umlm

another Victoria's secret, fleece off-the-shoulder tunic


----------



## umlm

to prepare for my post- delivery( loose my belly and can wear normal clothes again) i bought this Maje leather leggings Smart


----------



## aliwishesbear

i just bought 4 pairs of shoes online!! must stop!  hahaha


----------



## aliwishesbear

victorialee13 said:


> Just wanted to share my holiday purchases.
> I did quite a bit of "retail therapy" over the break so I think I'm done for a while :/
> 
> Theory Cassius fur coat
> Current Elliot leather pants
> Helmut Lang drape front top
> Nicholas Kirkwood suede mules
> Hermes Grande Tenue twilly



i love all your purchases!!  especially the coat, pants and top!


----------



## umlm

My another new purchase for the spring come soon.

Louis Vuitton lambs leather coat


----------



## poshwawa

umlm said:


> My another new purchase for the spring come soon.
> 
> Louis Vuitton lambs leather coat
> View attachment 2466724



Love!!


----------



## poshwawa

In love with Chanel Cruise 2013/14
Needed beach wear!


----------



## [coco]

*umlm* that is seriously fab...


----------



## umlm

poshwawa said:


> View attachment 2466739
> View attachment 2466740
> View attachment 2466741
> 
> 
> 
> In love with Chanel Cruise 2013/14
> Needed beach wear!


yours are fabulous. you must be very beautiful in them


----------



## Pollie-Jean

poshwawa said:


> View attachment 2466739
> View attachment 2466740
> View attachment 2466741
> 
> 
> 
> In love with Chanel Cruise 2013/14
> Needed beach wear!



 wow, that's what I call a swimsuit   Just great !!
I like swimsuits much more than bikinis 

for upcoming holidays  in the sun


----------



## itsmeL007

umlm said:


> Victoria's Secret sweatshirt- leopard print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459265




Cute!!!


----------



## itsmeL007

chenyingzi said:


> Just found these beautiful Chanel Espardrilles @ the new Yorkdale Chanel  been looking for them forever!!!!



LoveloveLove!!!


----------



## poshwawa

Pollie-Jean said:


> wow, that's what I call a swimsuit   Just great !!
> I like swimsuits much more than bikinis
> 
> for upcoming holidays  in the sun



Thank you love! Congrats on your denim skirt!


----------



## poshwawa

umlm said:


> yours are fabulous. you must be very beautiful in them



&#128522; Thank you! I hope so! Coveting your many purchases &#10084;


----------



## umlm

[coco];26037495 said:
			
		

> *umlm* that is seriously fab...


thank you. it's really nice to wear too


----------



## umlm

itsmeL007 said:


> Cute!!!


thank you. this season Victoria's secret has many nice fleece/ sweat. I bought few of them in different colours already


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Major steal: Got 13 items from Club Monaco for $165 at one of their store closings 

The feather print cotton skirt (last pic) is one of my favorites! Looks great on and I like the quirky mesh inlay!


----------



## arnott

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Major steal: Got 13 items from Club Monaco for $165 at one of their store closings
> 
> The feather print cotton skirt (last pic) is one of my favorites! Looks great on and I like the quirky mesh inlay!
> 
> View attachment 2468995
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468996
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468997
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468998
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468999



Nice!  Any modelling pics?  I have VS underwear with the same green and grey stripe pattern as your modal T!  Are the wool sweaters itchy?


----------



## arnott

poshwawa said:


> View attachment 2466739
> View attachment 2466740
> View attachment 2466741
> 
> 
> 
> In love with Chanel Cruise 2013/14
> Needed beach wear!



Love the swim suit!  Is the first pic a swimsuit also or a cover up?


----------



## poshwawa

arnott said:


> Love the swim suit!  Is the first pic a swimsuit also or a cover up?



Thank you!! &#128536; It's a "robe" I'm using it as a beach dress I think?.. I wasn't too sure if it's for beach wear &#128563;


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Nice!  Any modelling pics?  I have VS underwear with the same green and grey stripe pattern as your modal T!  Are the wool sweaters itchy?



Nope! Too much of a hassle to take pix with them all


----------



## Gimmethebag

I scored two dresses on sale and then we're back to saving... My husband and I might be able to save $30-48k this year, so that's the ultimate goal. 

The leopard print Tibi I scored for $70, original retail $295. The black Catherine Malandrino was originally $395 but I nabbed it for $64!


----------



## Gimmethebag

Another on-trend bargain piece... I had a $50 J.Crew gift card since a sweater I ordered overnight did not come but a few days later. I used the credit for a sale item (40% off final sale) and ended up only paying $6, including tax and shipping. 

Square patterns were hot on the S/S 2014 runways. The blouse seems really easy to wear.


----------



## mslolab

I just brought a gored skirt.  It reminds me of back in the day!  Wow!


----------



## mslolab

I just brought a black blouse with white speckles.


----------



## mslolab

Thank you!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Gimmethebag said:


> I scored two dresses on sale and then we're back to saving... My husband and I might be able to save $30-48k this year, so that's the ultimate goal.
> 
> The leopard print Tibi I scored for $70, original retail $295. The black Catherine Malandrino was originally $395 but I nabbed it for $64!


 
Great styles and bargains. Where did you nab them?


----------



## Gimmethebag

Diamond Dazed said:


> Great styles and bargains. Where did you nab them?



The Tibi I bought from Piperlime. They had a 40% off final sale promo, which is weird because the dress is current season on other sites-- including Tibi's at full price. Plus I had. $20 in rewards, so my cost was only $70. Score! 

The black Catherine Malandrino I purchased from Rue La La. I love that site... Much better discounts than Gilt and top brands. 

We have these family friends who basically stalk me, and they totally think that I just spend all of my husband's money  (I work...) or have my in laws fund all of my expensive designer clothes. Truth is, most of it I buy myself on major sale or with a promo code!


----------



## coolgrly

I was walking by TJ Maxx yesterday and decided to go in and browse.  An employee was marking down mark-downs and she asked if I wanted anything scanned to see if the price went down more.  I came out of the store with these at $15.00 each.

Rag & Bone
Helmut Lang
Haute Hippie
Alice + Olivia


----------



## fightthesunrise

coolgrly said:


> I was walking by TJ Maxx yesterday and decided to go in and browse.  An employee was marking down mark-downs and she asked if I wanted anything scanned to see if the price went down more.  I came out of the store with these at $15.00 each.
> 
> Rag & Bone
> Helmut Lang
> Haute Hippie
> Alice + Olivia




You totally scored! There's a great TJ Maxx not too far from me, and I'm really tempted now. Gorgeous though, congrats!


----------



## Flip88

victorialee13 said:


> Just wanted to share my holiday purchases.
> I did quite a bit of "retail therapy" over the break so I think I'm done for a while :/
> 
> Theory Cassius fur coat
> Current Elliot leather pants
> Helmut Lang drape front top
> Nicholas Kirkwood suede mules
> Hermes Grande Tenue twilly



Beautiful Theory coat and leather pants - they would look perfect together.


----------



## coolgrly

fightthesunrise said:


> You totally scored! There's a great TJ Maxx not too far from me, and I'm really tempted now. Gorgeous though, congrats!



Thanks!  I hope you find really good deals if you decide to go.  I'm going again tomorrow =)


----------



## fightthesunrise

coolgrly said:


> Thanks!  I hope you find really good deals if you decide to go.  I'm going again tomorrow =)




I definitely have to go now! The last time I went, I saw this tdf Tory Burch jacket, but it was too big.  I managed to snag a gorgeous Vince sweater and a bunch of C&C California tanks, which I basically live in.  I keep forgetting it's there and just go to the mall for everything, but I can find such great deals at TJ Maxx. And thank you!


----------



## fightthesunrise

Most recent clothing purchase is a pair of Tod's Drew ballerina flats in burgundy. They should have arrived today, but I guess they're coming tomorrow. Will take pictures!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Gimmethebag said:


> The Tibi I bought from Piperlime. They had a 40% off final sale promo, which is weird because the dress is current season on other sites-- including Tibi's at full price. Plus I had. $20 in rewards, so my cost was only $70. Score!
> 
> The black Catherine Malandrino I purchased from Rue La La. I love that site... Much better discounts than Gilt and top brands.
> 
> We have these family friends who basically stalk me, and they totally think that I just spend all of my husband's money (I work...) or have my in laws fund all of my expensive designer clothes. Truth is, most of it I buy myself on major sale or with a promo code!


 
I love Rue. Have scored a lot of great deals on clothes, shoes, etc. Their prices are much better than those at Hautelook and Gilt.

Now I'm off to Piperlime to check out their sale!



coolgrly said:


> I was walking by TJ Maxx yesterday and decided to go in and browse. An employee was marking down mark-downs and she asked if I wanted anything scanned to see if the price went down more. I came out of the store with these at $15.00 each.
> 
> Rag & Bone
> Helmut Lang
> Haute Hippie
> Alice + Olivia


 
Fantastic finds. Congrats!


----------



## fightthesunrise

My shoes did end up coming in today! Just later than usual. I am completely in awe of how beautiful they are. I tried them on at the store and passed, but then of course could not get them off my mind! And they go perfectly with the oxblood and black blazer I was wearing today.


----------



## lifestylekitty

I got this awesome embellished jacket from Promod yesterday. Perfect for cool evenings.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

In the mood for burgundy atm
wool / cashmere cardigan


----------



## thefemininefix

Ralph Lauren tan riding pants from macy's for 36 dollars


----------



## fightthesunrise

Pollie-Jean said:


> In the mood for burgundy atm
> wool / cashmere cardigan




That's beautiful! Where's it from?


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Pollie-Jean said:


> In the mood for burgundy atm
> wool / cashmere cardigan


 
What a cozy cardigan. Love the color, too.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

fightthesunrise said:


> That's beautiful! Where's it from?


Thank you ! It's Kiomi 
A steal...



Diamond Dazed said:


> What a cozy cardigan. Love the color, too.


Thank you


----------



## Gimmethebag

fightthesunrise said:


> My shoes did end up coming in today! Just later than usual. I am completely in awe of how beautiful they are. I tried them on at the store and passed, but then of course could not get them off my mind! And they go perfectly with the oxblood and black blazer I was wearing today.
> 
> View attachment 2475743


LOVE them!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

I went Lauren Moshi crazy! I ordered 2 of their graphic tank high-low dresses, 2 of their oversized cold/open shoulder graphic tees, and 1 of their oversized v neck graphic tees. They should all be arriving early next week. I got the 2 dresses in size XS and the 3 tees in size S. I hope they fit well. I can't wait to try them all!


----------



## GGspice25

Bought The North Face jacket apex bionic in fire brick red color yesterday. Nothing like TNF jackets imo.


----------



## Litsa

coolgrly said:


> I was walking by TJ Maxx yesterday and decided to go in and browse.  An employee was marking down mark-downs and she asked if I wanted anything scanned to see if the price went down more.  I came out of the store with these at $15.00 each.
> 
> Rag & Bone
> Helmut Lang
> Haute Hippie
> Alice + Olivia



Wow, nice scores!  Which TJ Maxx?


----------



## coolgrly

Litsa said:


> Wow, nice scores!  Which TJ Maxx?



In Honolulu .


----------



## Litsa

coolgrly said:


> In Honolulu .



Nice!  Too bad I'm in NYC.  I'd rather be in Honolulu.


----------



## Litsa

Just bought these on sale for $30 each.

Love the lace on the bottom and back of this sweater. Original price was $88.






This skirt looks dressier in real life than in the photos. The print is little gray and gold triangles.  Very pretty. Original price was $118.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Allsaints wool / silk cardigan in black and grey


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Litsa said:


> Just bought these on sale for $30 each.
> 
> Love the lace on the bottom and back of this sweater. Original price was $88.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This skirt looks dressier in real life than in the photos. The print is little gray and gold triangles. Very pretty. Original price was $118.


 
That top is adorable! Pretty skirt, too.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Allsaints wool / silk cardigan in black and grey


 
LOVE this!! Is it from the new collection? I just bought a ton of AllSaints stuff on sale and don't remember seeing this. It's wonderful -- enjoy it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Diamond Dazed said:


> That top is adorable! Pretty skirt, too.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this!! Is it from the new collection? I just bought a ton of AllSaints stuff on sale and don't remember seeing this. It's wonderful -- enjoy it!



Thank you 
No,it's from an older collection. Got it on ebay. I've the same cardigan in light grey and really love material and style.


----------



## Litsa

Just bought this cardigan from Anthro.


----------



## umlm

My recent Victoria's secret Fleece tunic and sweat, maxi skirt



leather short Sandro and R.E.D Valentino stretch leather leggings


----------



## xlana

I recently bought an All Saints piece as well! The Zaskia Peacoat. 

It was marked down 50% so it was an amazing deal!


----------



## umlm

Victoria's Secret esquestrian ponte leggings


----------



## Diamond Dazed

xlana said:


> I recently bought an All Saints piece as well! The Zaskia Peacoat.
> 
> It was marked down 50% so it was an amazing deal!


 
Lover that coat! I tried it on, but it was a size too small and they didn't have the next size available. Enjoy it!


----------



## xlana

Diamond Dazed said:


> Lover that coat! I tried it on, but it was a size too small and they didn't have the next size available. Enjoy it!



Thank you!! She's currently my favorite coat in my entire wardrobe! 

As for the sizing, All Saints sizing runs _really_ small! I bought the coat in a UK 10 (US 6) but I normally have trouble finding clothes small enough to fit me! Their sizing is definitely a little wacky!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

xlana said:


> Thank you!! She's currently my favorite coat in my entire wardrobe!
> 
> As for the sizing, All Saints sizing runs _really_ small! I bought the coat in a UK 10 (US 6) but I normally have trouble finding clothes small enough to fit me! Their sizing is definitely a little wacky!


 
I know what you mean about the sizing. I normally wear a UK 10 in All Saints, but I have a couple of sweaters that are UK 12 and a couple of silk tops that are UK 8. You really have to try everything on. The coat I tried was a UK 10 and I could barely button it, so I would probably have had to size up to a UK 14. At any rate, it's an awesome coat, so unique. I'm happy you found it!


----------



## Gimmethebag

xlana said:


> I recently bought an All Saints piece as well! The Zaskia Peacoat.
> 
> It was marked down 50% so it was an amazing deal!


Gorgeous coat. I love it!


----------



## Bratty1919

xlana said:


> I recently bought an All Saints piece as well! The Zaskia Peacoat.
> 
> It was marked down 50% so it was an amazing deal!




Very nice!


----------



## xlana

^^

Thank you girls!! I'm hoping the weather stays cold a bit longer so I can wear her well into late spring!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Just snagged this Joie top in anticipation of spring's (hopefully soon) arrival:


----------



## Gina212

I feel guilty buying fur but since its vintage I feel like its not so bad


----------



## sabel23

this is it!


----------



## Flip88

Gina212 said:


> I feel guilty buying fur but since its vintage I feel like its not so bad



Its beautiful &#9829;


----------



## Perfect Day

Gina212 said:


> I feel guilty buying fur but since its vintage I feel like its not so bad



You must not feel bad - this is a beauty!


----------



## Designed_One

Gina212 said:


> I feel guilty buying fur but since its vintage I feel like its not so bad


 
Its gorgeous!!


----------



## Designed_One

umlm said:


> My recent Victoria's secret Fleece tunic and sweat, maxi skirt
> View attachment 2484556
> 
> 
> leather short Sandro and R.E.D Valentino stretch leather leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2484557
> 
> View attachment 2484558


 
Love the leather shorts and pants!!



umlm said:


> Victoria's Secret esquestrian ponte leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2493621


 
Ponte has long replaced all the leggings in my wardrobe. So comfy, such good quality and it looks so much better.



coolgrly said:


> I was walking by TJ Maxx yesterday and decided to go in and browse. An employee was marking down mark-downs and she asked if I wanted anything scanned to see if the price went down more. I came out of the store with these at $15.00 each.
> 
> Rag & Bone
> Helmut Lang
> Haute Hippie
> Alice + Olivia


 
Um bargain! Wish we had discount desingers stores where I am.


----------



## umlm

thank you Designed_One
I love leather short and leggings too. Just have bought Maje red leather leggings again, and also some more VS clothes. Will wait for them then will take picture to post here


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## umlm

Victoria's Secret Fleece off the shoulder tunic


----------



## IraPo

My new Michael Kors shirt.


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you
> No,it's from an older collection. Got it on ebay. I've the same cardigan in light grey and really love material and style.



I have this in grey and fawn (light brown)

They are amazing! The plain ones were still available last season but the striped ones are a few years old.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

AllSaintsAddict said:


> I have this in *grey* and fawn (light brown)
> 
> They are amazing! The plain ones were still available last season but the striped ones are a few years old.


Me too 

F. Sarti scarf


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

umlm said:


> View attachment 2517449
> 
> 
> Victoria's Secret Fleece off the shoulder tunic



cute.


----------



## mellisasteves

Wow!!!!!
I have a similar one ... From where did you pick it..
Along with this i wear dagger earrings in wood...
What pair of earrings you wear?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Can't get enough :giggles:


----------



## MissFashion

I've  just bought this madewell suede cropped jacket and this TDF Mike & Chris Dickson cropped leather jacket in "Pewter Dust" 
	

		
			
		

		
	





(both  pics are from the sellers)


----------



## umlm

Maje leather stretch leggings and Louis Vuitton leather jacket


----------



## 4purse

Another lovely Alexander McQueen Scarf...I'm SO addicted to them&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Diamond Dazed

This Catherine Malandrino perforated leather vest:


----------



## lifestylekitty

Snake embossed ballet flats from Suiteblanco


----------



## xlana

umlm said:


> View attachment 2523395
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523396
> 
> 
> Maje leather stretch leggings and Louis Vuitton leather jacket



I love the Maje leggings! A pair of red pants has been on my shopping list for quite some time now!


----------



## umlm

thank you, me too. I'm buying again many red items now. why not? they are so lovely


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## umlm

Burberry puffer jacket


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Needed another neutral cardi to wear with my print tees


----------



## Apelila

I'm so ready for Spring and Summer...I got this yesterday @Sketchers


----------



## Lena186

Diamond Dazed said:


> This Catherine Malandrino perforated leather vest:



It's so beautiful!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Lena186 said:


> It's so beautiful!


 
Thank you! I just found a skirt similar to the one the model is wearing and had to have it. Here's a pic (sorry for the poor quality):


----------



## Lena186

Diamond Dazed said:


> Thank you! I just found a skirt similar to the one the model is wearing and had to have it. Here's a pic (sorry for the poor quality):



Very pretty! Enjoy them both


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Lena186 said:


> Very pretty! Enjoy them both


 
Thank you


----------



## MissFashion

Just bought the c&c California cashmere cardigan & the minkpink maya dress


----------



## Gina212

Just got this outfit from ASOS. It is super cute.

Also got combat boots from DSW, Boho rompers, Abercrombie stuff, and a Betsey johnson watch. Heh :/ Maybe went a lil overboard this weekend


----------



## jmami_14

I went crazy with Abercrombie & Express this past wknd


----------



## nerimanna

This was a first for me - I loved something so much i bought two of the same item (Raisins swimwear)! Also got a 2 piece resort wear ensemble from a local brand called Coco Cabana. It's so pretty when worn!


----------



## nerimanna

Gina212 said:


> Just got this outfit from ASOS. It is super cute.
> 
> Also got combat boots from DSW, Boho rompers, Abercrombie stuff, and a Betsey johnson watch. Heh :/ Maybe went a lil overboard this weekend


cute indeed! so versatile too one can wear it interchangeably.


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

This gorgeous unique top by London label Klushka


----------



## friday13bride

nerimanna said:


> This was a first for me - I loved something so much i bought two of the same item (Raisins swimwear)! Also got a 2 piece resort wear ensemble from a local brand called Coco Cabana. It's so pretty when worn!




Seriously, that is awesome! You look fabulous! Im headed to Spain this summer and would love to get my hands on that!!!


----------



## nerimanna

friday13bride said:


> Seriously, that is awesome! You look fabulous! Im headed to Spain this summer and would love to get my hands on that!!!


hi! thank you for the compliment! 

it's from the Philippines though but Spain was a really good guess!


----------



## Lena186

Moschino cheap and chic
And
Hoss Intropia summer coats


----------



## pinknyanko

Lena186 said:


> Moschino cheap and chic
> And
> Hoss Intropia summer coats
> View attachment 2556622
> 
> View attachment 2556623




The moschino is cute. Love the buttons


----------



## Lena186

pinknyanko said:


> The moschino is cute. Love the buttons


Thank you&#128144;, and my 4 year old DD loved it


----------



## lifestylekitty

Nine West Okeanos flats






Cute bee stud earrings from Claire's


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ so cute !


----------



## Bratty1919

lifestylekitty said:


> Nine West Okeanos flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute bee stud earrings from Claire's




OMG, these are SO cute!


----------



## sammy deer

Two bcbg dresses, they are really cute on!!!


----------



## Fifitrix

I've went a little mad since I discovered this web site. I hate going shopping so web shopping suits me just fine. This is one of the dresses I've bought.


----------



## LVk8

I bought two super cute items on the Free People sale rack




Beaded jacket on the L & a casual dress with ruching on the R.  I was wearing gray leggings when I tried them on and the whole thing looked cute together &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## AllSaintsAddict

LVk8 said:


> I bought two super cute items on the Free People sale rack
> 
> View attachment 2569937
> 
> 
> Beaded jacket on the L & a casual dress with ruching on the R.  I was wearing gray leggings when I tried them on and the whole thing looked cute together &#10084;&#65039;



Adore these!


----------



## Aurora.

There was a 30% off sale last week so I couldn't resist


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Faliero Sarti Sun


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Lena186

Got those from ASOS, and I liked them all
Pictures from their site


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ I love the rose cardigan !

Can't have enough of them, so :


----------



## iraa

I had been on a ban and having managed to stick to it for 6 months I treated myself to these

Herve Leger fit and flare

Free People maxi

Stella Jean skirt (looking for crop top to go with this)

Gucci color block dress

Can't wait to wear them all


----------



## HiromiT

Hi Pollie-Jean, so you're keeping it? Looks wonderful!



Pollie-Jean said:


>


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> Hi Pollie-Jean, so you're keeping it? Looks wonderful!




Thank you, Hiromit 
 I'm wearing it today with my new Majestic Cashmere / Cotton cardigan


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, Hiromit
> I'm wearing it today with my new Majestic Cashmere / Cotton cardigan



I love this combo! Your pics inspire me (or you are a bad influence) because I want a grey Bal Day...and now I'm off to look at Majestic cardies.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> I love this combo! Your pics inspire me *(or you are a bad influence)* because I want a grey Bal Day...and now I'm off to look at Majestic cardies.



:devil: Yes, HiromiT, look for Majestic Filatures :greengrin: I own 4 cardigans and some tees so far. Love this brand
There's a an online shop, but at the moment, they do not ship to Germany. When they will, I'm lost 

And thank you !


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> I love this combo! Your pics inspire me (or you are a bad influence) because I want a grey Bal Day...and now I'm off to look at Majestic cardies.




I love Majestic linen tanks. I haven't been able to find a place in Vancouver that sells them, only TNT in TO and Montreal.


----------



## jess236

AG jeans Nikki relaxed skinny:
http://www.shopbop.com/nikki-relaxe...682&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=54765
and
Vince top:
http://www.shopbop.com/sleeve-pintu...887&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=42733


----------



## Lena186

iraa said:


> I had been on a ban and having managed to stick to it for 6 months I treated myself to these
> 
> Herve Leger fit and flare
> 
> Free People maxi
> 
> Stella Jean skirt (looking for crop top to go with this)
> 
> Gucci color block dress
> 
> Can't wait to wear them all



Lovely pieces. Enjoy them!


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> I love Majestic linen tanks. I haven't been able to find a place in Vancouver that sells them, only TNT in TO and Montreal.


Good to know, thanks! I was looking at their linen pieces on nordstrom and neiman -- love the striped top! Do you think their linen is higher quality than A Wang or IM's?


----------



## iraa

Lena186 said:


> Lovely pieces. Enjoy them!



Thank you


----------



## mardigrasgirl

new tennis shoes for hubby, myself, and the horses too!


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Good to know, thanks! I was looking at their linen pieces on nordstrom and neiman -- love the striped top! Do you think their linen is higher quality than A Wang or IM's?




I like the way it drapes on me better than IM and A Wang, but I can't comment on quality. I have one tank that has held up great and another that started getting holes in it a few months after I got it. They are the same style but bought at least a year apart.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

My recent purchases  i found the jacket at Nordstrom rack for $29, it's still in their site for $770!

I need to check this thread more often, you ladies are so stylish !!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

My pics didn't upload correctly!


----------



## Lena186

gottaluvmybags said:


> View attachment 2594863
> View attachment 2594864
> View attachment 2594866
> 
> 
> My recent purchases  i found the jacket at Nordstrom rack for $29, it's still in their site for $770!
> 
> I need to check this thread more often, you ladies are so stylish !!



Great jacket! What is the brand?


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> I like the way it drapes on me better than IM and A Wang, but I can't comment on quality. I have one tank that has held up great and another that started getting holes in it a few months after I got it. They are the same style but bought at least a year apart.



OK, still worth a try...and probably better value than IM anyway. Thanks!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Lena186 said:


> Great jacket! What is the brand?




Thanks!  It's Zadig & Voltaire &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Tiffanyblue523

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Love the jacket!  Do you mind sharing where you got it?  Tia


----------



## fantabulous

lilflobowl said:


> these are my two latest purchases:
> (1) Tsumori Chisato top
> (2) Supertrash Kaftan dress


Cute!


----------



## nerimanna

miss selfridge Indian-inspired beaded cami top






i've been from a recent trip trip to Nepal and bought me some bindi accessories. can't wait to pull off a bollywood inspired outfit. this top completes the ensemble!


----------



## ferrylights

Kate Moss for Topshop leather fringed jacket. lovelovelove it!


----------



## Lena186

ferrylights said:


> Kate Moss for Topshop leather fringed jacket. lovelovelove it!



  I've seen the collection yesterday when I was in the store. They are lovely and your pick is gorgeous. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ilovemulberry92

nerimanna said:


> This was a first for me - I loved something so much i bought two of the same item (Raisins swimwear)! Also got a 2 piece resort wear ensemble from a local brand called Coco Cabana. It's so pretty when worn!


Loving that two piece- stunning!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## mcpro

Balenciaga classic leather jacket


----------



## MrsTGreen

Calvin Klein Dress...
www.i974.photob





ucket.com


----------



## Lena186

mcpro said:


> View attachment 2607263
> 
> 
> Balenciaga classic leather jacket



So pretty,,,and the color is stunning!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## gottaluvmybags

mcpro said:


> View attachment 2607263
> 
> 
> Balenciaga classic leather jacket




Wow!  That is such a gorgeous piece!


----------



## Andie25

mcpro said:


> View attachment 2607263
> 
> 
> Balenciaga classic leather jacket



Gorgeous colour!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

light parka for spring


----------



## umlm

. Louis vuitton jacket


----------



## Gerry

umlm said:


> View attachment 2611444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Louis vuitton jacket






OMG How gorgeous


----------



## Nat_CAN

My first ever Balenciaga Moto Jacket


----------



## randr21

MrsTGreen said:


> Calvin Klein Dress...
> www.i974.photob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ucket.com



Classy and elegant. Love


----------



## TheImportersWife

Etro shift dress 





Roberto Cavalli dress





Nally & Millie dress 





  I wore the bottom dress out this past Saturday and a bunch of men informed me that it looked like I had "eyes" on my butt. :shame: I'll probably never wear the dress again because I'll be too paranoid.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Still crazy for stripes :greengrin:







and scarves


----------



## GirlieShoppe

TheImportersWife said:


> Etro shift dress
> images.neimanmarcus.com/ca/2/product_assets/B/2/H/C/4/NMB2HC4_mx.jpg
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/433337/433337_fr_pp.jpg
> 
> Nally & Millie dress
> a1.zassets.com/images/z/2/7/8/2/1/8/2782180-p-MULTIVIEW.jpg
> 
> I wore the bottom dress out this past Saturday and a bunch of men informed me that it looked like I had "eyes" on my butt. :shame: I'll probably never wear the dress again because I'll be too paranoid.


 
Great dresses!


----------



## jess236

Vince top
http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=89879&pid=984182002&tid=plaff2687457&ap=2#


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Ralph Lauren tops in yellow, white and pink

http://www.dillards.com/product/Lau..._504224512?df=04173361_zi_black&scrollTop=995

Land's End sport knit pants in khaki


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Majestic Filatures


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Love the stripe sweater irl


----------



## sweetsarahdee

I bought this little summer dress the other day but I have no idea what color heels to wear with it!! Silver, ya think? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!! Thank you!


----------



## sweetsarahdee

Wow, that jacket is SOoo beautiful!!! Love it!!


----------



## chinook12

Hubby bought me this dress a few days ago! Love it!

Florelle dress from Review Australia


----------



## bakeacookie

Burberry Brit Ravenfield jacket
Ella Moss tropadelic tee
Pleione yellow print tunic
Lauren Ralph Lauren blue striped peplum tee


----------



## gatorpooh

Aidan Mattox dress for my future in-laws 50th Anniversary party. Original price $385.  I paid $120


----------



## randr21

gatorpooh said:


> Aidan Mattox dress for my future in-laws 50th Anniversary party. Original price $385.  I paid $120



Gorgeous dress, shimmery like a mermaid...and an awesome deal


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

A basic white Theory shirt from Theory men as I didn't find one I like from the women's


----------



## Pollie-Jean

chinook12 said:


> Hubby bought me this dress a few days ago! Love it!
> 
> Florelle dress from Review Australia



So 50ies


----------



## deltalady

DVF wrap dress purchased on super sale


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## fantabulous

Alfred Dunner top

Image: http://beta.bondswell.com/remotesharebig/53850b69ee6370f99a000001


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

Rag and Bone Brando Tee


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## brody_ross

got this cara delevingne last clean shirt 

cdn2-www.thefashionspot.com/assets/uploads/gallery/paris_fashion_week_fall_2013_street_style_10941/130306_fw13_bf_par_0576_20130308_2028697124.jpg


----------



## Miss Havisham

Dress


----------



## Jesssh

Miss Havisham said:


> Dress



So cute!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Majestic Silk Linen longsleeve


----------



## willows

I bought this little outfit from Burberry so I'd have an excuse to buy a new pair of Gucci loafers - just need to decide between white or brown? 
Plus some new Armani boxer briefs.. I can post those, right? Lol underwear is a basic human!


----------



## dewdrop08

victoriassecret.com/clothing/all-sale-and-specials/mixed-media-maxi-dress?ProductID=184898&CatalogueType=ols


----------



## dewdrop08

I'm still learning how to add images. Sorry about that. But its a mixed-media maxi dress from VS. Got it on sale for $54


----------



## bakeacookie

3$ at Target. Quite flattering.


----------



## elfmagick

I recently bought the Valhalla hoodie from Ovate (ovate.ca), and it's amazing.  Paired with some bamboo leggings it's a dream outfit..  dramatic and dark.


----------



## pavilion

Just got this forest green Helmut Lang dress!


----------



## Myrkur

pavilion said:


> Just got this forest green Helmut Lang dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653212



Pretty!


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Just bought two tops from Etsy - never considered this as a place to buy clothes before


----------



## pavilion

Finally caved and ordered the black J.Crew Schoolboy Blazer this weekend. Last year when it went on sale for more than half off, I missed it and have been regretting missing it ever since so when I saw it this weekend on sale, I had to grab it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Just bought two tops from Etsy - never considered this as a place to buy clothes before



Love these !


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love these !



Thank you! I thought with you being an AllSaints fan that you'd appreciate them, they do have that vibe!


----------



## beggarbaby

Got some stuff from Zara online today.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Rina337

I have been buying shirts and sweaters... Can't wait for winter!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

more Majestic Filatures


----------



## LKKay

Just received my Theory sweater!


----------



## Nathalya

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Just bought two tops from Etsy - never considered this as a place to buy clothes before



Wow me neither, great pieces!


----------



## umlm

J brand skinny jean for this summer


----------



## umlm

United colors of Benetton- leggings and jean


----------



## umlm

J Brand leather leggings


----------



## Ailey

Got lucky with this jacket... I was shocked to find out that it retails for over $1000 since I only paid little under $200 with tax.


----------



## umlm

cute pink blazer. you are lucky to find it at that price. congrats, enjoy it


----------



## randr21

umlm said:


> United colors of Benetton- leggings and jean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664891



Nice colors.  How do these fit compared to Jbrand?  Are they good value for quality?


----------



## umlm

i think the size of Benetton fit true to size ( my size then) than JBrand, i got 27 for Benetton and J Brand but the one of J Brand loose a little at my thigh and hips. i'm waiting for my Burberry jean arrives to compare. If the Burberry jaen fits better I may return/ exchange the JBrand jean to 26. and Benetton is good quality also, at my view.hope that helps


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ferrylights said:


> Kate Moss for Topshop leather fringed jacket. lovelovelove it!



I like!


----------



## umlm

Burberry polo and jeans


----------



## beggarbaby

Got the turquoise tank and skirt on sale from Nordstrom. Debating whether I should get the black and white tank too. It's not as deep of a sale price, but at least it's a nice 100% linen.


----------



## Ailey

umlm said:


> cute pink blazer. you are lucky to find it at that price. congrats, enjoy it




Thanks! I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## Ailey

umlm said:


> J Brand leather leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667880




Do you mind sharing where you got this pair? Thanks.


----------



## umlm

hi Ailey, i live in europe , my friend bought theses for me from London selfridge, i think, i will need to look at the email she sent me last time to make sure


----------



## umlm

hi Ailey, i checked my email, my friend bought these leather Jbrand leggings in Barneys New York in fact, she travelled there.


----------



## Shopmore

Purchased this Moncler jacket for about 70% off at Saks!


----------



## Lena186

Purchased this CH by Carolina Herrera dress. Nice material




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pollie-Jean

2 boyfriend jeans in white and antharcite


----------



## Pollie-Jean

on sale for half price


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

Lena186 said:


> Purchased this CH by Carolina Herrera dress. Nice material
> View attachment 2675310
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



that looks gorg..i also love the background too x)


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

I recently bought (from the outlet) a Vince tank and theory pants


----------



## Lena186

tiffiistheshiz said:


> that looks gorg..i also love the background too x)



Thank you dear


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pollie-Jean

sale 

Calvin Klein (Tencel /Lyocell)


----------



## sabgianna

Diane van Furstenberg skirt on sale 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## karolinemk

Just bought this IRO jacket on sale. I love it!


----------



## umlm

you look great, congrats on new sweater


----------



## jess236

Everlane silk blouse 
https://ca.everlane.com/collections/womens-tops/products/silk-point-slate


----------



## fantabulous

A soft simple white tee!


----------



## aliso99

Just got these babies!! From a new online boutique in the UK... www.luxe-layers.com - on sale too!!Arrived beautifully gift wrapped made me feel like it was Christmas! http://www.luxe-layers.com/product/uza-laser-cut-leather-pvc-pumps/


----------



## oldbaglover

karolinemk said:


> Just bought this IRO jacket on sale. I love it!


Love that sweater and the bag is cute too.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## floridasun8

^ Cute jeans!  I like the worn in, comfy...but still chic look to them!  

My 2 latest purchases:

$200 Rachel Zoe jeans I got for $60!!  
Navy sleeveless scarf top


----------



## Nanciii

Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## umlm

Mango shorts
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, i worn it twice already


----------



## beggarbaby

Returned a lot of what I got last time after the material turned out to be super synthetic. Instead, got a sweater for fall, and a dress I've been eyeing. A couple of simple tops - might end up returning the orange one since it's not really my color. Shopping online is so much more of a pain but you get so much more selection!


----------



## beggarbaby

jess236 said:


> Everlane silk blouse
> https://ca.everlane.com/collections/womens-tops/products/silk-point-slate



How is the quality on that? I was thinking about getting either a black or white one, but it seems like a lot for a shirt and I'm afraid the white will be see through like all the other white shirts retailers sell these days!


----------



## thee_ride

FIRST POST! 
Love this site and have been lurking for years and now I finally have something to share!! 

I bought my first Herve Leger dress in Lenox Mall in Atlanta, GA.

I'm a lover of all things BCBG and didn't think there would be a huge difference in upgrading to HL, also the price was super intimidating!! They had an amazing sale in store and the dress just looked perfect! Fit was amazing and cleavage was VA-VOOM, perfect for the On The Run tour I was attending.


----------



## umlm

another Mango shorts


----------



## Rina337

More stuff from COS and &OtherStories! Black silk jumpsuits. Super comfy.


----------



## makeupmama

I tried on this nice black dress from The Warehouse yesterday and just had to buy it. Love that it can be dressed up or dressed down. Can't wait to wear it.


----------



## ScottyGal

I got these two jumpers from French Connection, and they were also on sale! The weather in Scotland is getting a bit cooler, so I wore the purple one today and I love it - especially the lace inserts on the shoulders


----------



## ScottyGal

Some holiday buys, all from Boohoo.com


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

This shirt from Topshop


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## nerimanna

thee_ride said:


> FIRST POST!
> Love this site and have been lurking for years and now I finally have something to share!!
> 
> I bought my first Herve Leger dress in Lenox Mall in Atlanta, GA.
> 
> I'm a lover of all things BCBG and didn't think there would be a huge difference in upgrading to HL, also the price was super intimidating!! They had an amazing sale in store and the dress just looked perfect! Fit was amazing and cleavage was VA-VOOM, perfect for the On The Run tour I was attending.


that is one hot little white dress!


----------



## nerimanna

formal dress from a local brand called Tantease. can't wait to wear it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## scairo

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Simple but stunning blouse! Where's it from?


----------



## scairo

I've been identifying gaps in my wardrobe and purchasing accordingly. First purchase is this beautiful beige coat from Joseph (purchased from my-wardrobe.com). I've been wanting a coat in this colour for years but just never found the right one, until now. 

I've also been after a simple black jumpsuit. Very happy with this DVF one I picked up at Net-a-Porter.

And lastly I wanted a light black jacket that would work with a lot of the blouses and dresses I already have in my wardrobe, but had a unique twist to it. This one from Hoss Intropia fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

scairo said:


> Simple but stunning blouse! Where's it from?



It's Conleys, a german online shop


----------



## scairo

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's Conleys, a german online shop



Thanks for the reply! Will have to check it out.


----------



## purplepoodles

thee_ride said:


> FIRST POST!
> Love this site and have been lurking for years and now I finally have something to share!!
> 
> I bought my first Herve Leger dress in Lenox Mall in Atlanta, GA.
> 
> I'm a lover of all things BCBG and didn't think there would be a huge difference in upgrading to HL, also the price was super intimidating!! They had an amazing sale in store and the dress just looked perfect! Fit was amazing and cleavage was VA-VOOM, perfect for the On The Run tour I was attending.




Welcome and congratulations! You look hot, real hot! 

Have to admit I got a HL several years but have yet to wear it out.


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper: French Connection, on sale £49.00 down to £24.50

Shorts: Topshop, on sale £35.00 each down to £10.00 each


----------



## pringirl

Just bought 2 dresses from Little Mistress & Paper Doll


----------



## AlinaRose

Everlane just released a new gorgeous color palette today so I snagged a few tees: The French Terry in field, V-Neck in red clay, and the Box Cut tee in root

Everlane is literally the best when it comes to the basic t-shirt. Not only does their material not pill or shrink or warp, but it's 100% soft cotton and made in the USA. Also their business policies are some of the best I've seen for a non-designer clothing company. I feel like I'm advertising for them, but my experience with them has been great so far that I would in a heartbeat!


----------



## chloe speaks

I just received a find on eBay of a Jitrois Pencil Skirt, darn if I didn't get the sizing wrong in my excitement to BIN, it's a French 42 and I wear a 38...(and an Italian 42! hate these conversions)

It's supposed to be tight but it just fits...what do you all think? Is it too baggy looking - I'm not trying to go for sex kitten look but I don't want a leather skirt to look frumpy either!!!

My tummy is my worse area, so I'm really taking chances with the pencil style.

From front with heels




From Back with flats




from Front with flats


----------



## LolasCloset

chloe speaks said:


> I just received a find on eBay of a Jitrois Pencil Skirt, darn if I didn't get the sizing wrong in my excitement to BIN, it's a French 42 and I wear a 38...(and an Italian 42! hate these conversions)
> 
> It's supposed to be tight but it just fits...what do you all think? Is it too baggy looking - I'm not trying to go for sex kitten look but I don't want a leather skirt to look frumpy either!!!
> 
> My tummy is my worse area, so I'm really taking chances with the pencil style.
> 
> From front with heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Back with flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Front with flats


It looks great! Honestly, I don't think it looks too baggy at all, it just looks like it fits you!


----------



## Gerry

Ditto


----------



## Freckles1

LolasCloset said:


> It looks great! Honestly, I don't think it looks too baggy at all, it just looks like it fits you!




Perfect


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ needed to return this one, it didn't fit well 
but my Current & Elliot The Fling in Townhouse  arrived yesterday. Perfect for me


----------



## Lenfer

​


----------



## bbagsforever

Bought this bal leather jacket- so soft, perfect!


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

bbagsforever said:


> Bought this bal leather jacket- so soft, perfect!



Love it! Wanted one of these for ages


----------



## chloe speaks

Lenfer said:


> View attachment 2734851
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love those Brogues!
> ​





bbagsforever said:


> Bought this bal leather jacket- so soft, perfect!



Bal leatha is to die for - I've decided I can't carry this look off anymore myself, but LOVE!


----------



## Lenfer

​


----------



## Lenfer

​


----------



## Gerry

Cute boots!!!  Who makes them?  Everything else is nice,too!!


----------



## Lenfer

Gerry said:


> Cute boots!!!  Who makes them?  Everything else is nice,too!!



The first pair of brown *Chelsea* boots are from *Edward Green*.  The second pair of burgundy boots are a pair of "*Fred*"  boots from *Grenson*.


----------



## ScottyGal

Pug jumper from H&M


----------



## ScottyGal

Also from H&M, the cardigan below in brown (as pictured) and another in royal blue.


----------



## nerimanna

lots of skirts at our market district.







trying on a few:


----------



## KayuuKathey

A haul of sale and gapcash supported purchases.

From Gap:








From Old Navy: Havent bought from ON in a year and im loving what they have


----------



## Gerry

Lenfer said:


> The first pair of brown *Chelsea* boots are from *Edward Green*.  The second pair of burgundy boots are a pair of "*Fred*"  boots from *Grenson*.





OMG, it's the Grenson ones that caught my eye. I just looked at their website. They have magnificent shoes! Of course, I seem to love all things English, Italian and French. Could you help me with the size conversion? What would a US size 10 women's be in the UK sizes? Thanks.


I don't see your boots on the site. Maybe they are a European exclusive.


----------



## littleblackbag

.


----------



## mcb100

I am waiting for this coat to arrive in the mail! I hope it fits! Love wool coats. I'm planning on pairing it with dark wash jeans, and sky high black ankle boots. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/topshop...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_5_A


----------



## Lenfer

Gerry said:


> OMG, it's the Grenson ones that caught my eye. I just looked at their website. They have magnificent shoes! Of course, I seem to love all things English, Italian and French. Could you help me with the size conversion? What would a US size 10 women's be in the UK sizes? Thanks.
> 
> 
> I don't see your boots on the site. Maybe they are a European exclusive.



Sorry for the delay in my reply hopefully someone else has helped you out but if not a US size 10 is a UK size 8 according to this website. If you have any further problems just send me a PM I'm happy to assist you the best I can.

*L*


----------



## Lenfer

​


----------



## Jesssh




----------



## Gerry

Lenfer said:


> The first pair of brown *Chelsea* boots are from *Edward Green*.  The second pair of burgundy boots are a pair of "*Fred*"  boots from *Grenson*.





Hey there, thanks for your info. Are your Fred boots from the women's line or the men's? I couldn't find any Freds for women. I looked on the Grenson site and tried googling Women's Grenson Fred boots but no luck.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

more Current & Elliott


----------



## poshwawa

Love the wash on this one. Love current Elliot one of my fave denim labels love their fit!



Pollie-Jean said:


> more Current & Elliott


----------



## Pollie-Jean

poshwawa said:


> Love the wash on this one. Love current Elliot one of my fave denim labels *love their fit!*



Thank you ! Me too  The denim is tdf, so soft , but not thin


----------



## Lena186

Red Valentino black dress....



Just Cavalli dress...




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## jess236

Barbour Utility Jacket in Black

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/barbour-jacket-utility-lightweight-waxed-cotton?ID=729549


----------



## Tiare

A pair of Solidea silver wave leggings. They took some getting used to, but, I love them. The first "anti-cellulite" leggings I've worn that at least _feel_ like they are making a difference.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## jmcadon

Balenciaga moto jackets in beige and muscade...shown here with millitare and Jaune Twiggy.


----------



## Jesssh

jmcadon said:


> Balenciaga moto jackets in beige and muscade...shown here with millitare and Jaune Twiggy.



I love that color combo! Too bad you can't wear them together.


----------



## jmcadon

Jesssh said:


> I love that color combo! Too bad you can't wear them together.


Thank you...I tend to gravitate towards browns and greens.


----------



## HONEYRIDER

cape from mango


----------



## Lena186

HONEYRIDER said:


> cape from mango



Lovely! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ScottyGal

Dark jeans from Topshop


----------



## ScottyGal

Light grey jeans from Topshop


----------



## ScottyGal

Jumper from Topshop


----------



## ValentineNicole

http://www.yoox.com/us/34374454AJ/item?dept=#sts=orders80


This dress, for $67. And I'm wearing it today. And it's incredible.


----------



## ScottyGal

ValentineNicole said:


> http://www.yoox.com/us/34374454AJ/item?dept=#sts=orders80
> 
> 
> This dress, for $67. And I'm wearing it today. And it's incredible.



Cute dress


----------



## paper_flowers

Just brought this pink dress from the limited. I absolutely love it. It's business dressy at my work though and would like to find a jacket to throw over it. Any ideas?  I liked the sage jacket the limited paired with it but living in FL doesn't really justify spending $250 on a coat. And it'd be too heavy to wear around the office or meet clients in

http://m.thelimited.com/product/tul...d-by-kerry-washington&swatch=n&prefv1=regular


----------



## HONEYRIDER

mango


----------



## Lena186

A Jena.theo buzzkill t-shirt dress, Newlook navy duster coat and Asos olive duster coat, all from Asos







Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Milestone leather parka


----------



## Yoshi1296

Got a new Burberry Heritage Trenchcoat. It's called the Kensington in mid-length.


----------



## Lena186

Was wearing CH by Carolina Herrera dress, Mango sandals, and Celine tricolor mini luggage
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## jess236

DVF Ahiga sweater in grey
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Diane-v...294895150&eItemId=prod171420141&cmCat=product


----------



## Lena186

Lena186 said:


> Was wearing CH by Carolina Herrera dress, Mango sandals, and Celine tricolor mini luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779406
> View attachment 2779407
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Sorry, wrong thread


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Docjeun

Camel coat from Zara

http://www.zara.com/mt/en/woman/outerwear/long-coat-c269183p2008057.html


----------



## itsmeL007

Trulyadiva said:


> Camel coat from Zara
> 
> http://www.zara.com/mt/en/woman/outerwear/long-coat-c269183p2008057.html



I love your coat.....I may not push the buy button on my choice...lol 
~may be a better option! !


----------



## Docjeun

itsmeL007 said:


> I love your coat.....I may not push the buy button on my choice...lol
> ~may be a better option! !


----------



## Docjeun

Top and Pant from Zara

http://www.zara.com/mt/en/new-this-week/woman/top-with-gathered-side-c287002p2345511.html


----------



## ScottyGal

Ralph Lauren cardigan


----------



## ScottyGal

Missoni scarf


----------



## Jesssh

I ordered these two pieces - what do you think? I'm on the fence but I wanted to see them IRL.




I am cardigan-shy but I loved the idea of the shawl collar and feeling like I'm wrapped in a blanket. This one is Ralph Lauren Blue Label. It's blue - not gray. I tried on a Black Label cardigan in the RL store and loved how it fit and how it felt. Since I don't love most cardigans I didn't want to spend $900 on a Black Label one until I knew how much I would wear it. This one was $77 at Macys (half off less 15%, I think), cotton acrylic blend (love the cotton and probably won't mind the acrylic). It may be a looser fit. I wonder if I could wear it with a skirt too? Is it work-appropriate?

The leather shearling jacket is Doma from Hautelook. I'm not sure how I feel about the raw edges. I tried on a Vince in black and I loved it. So I thought I'd try it. The last Doma I tried was bulky and wrinkly - maybe this will be thinner or I'll learn to love it.

What do you think? Please help me decide.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Jesssh said:


> I ordered these two pieces - what do you think? I'm on the fence but I wanted to see them IRL.
> 
> View attachment 2786639
> 
> 
> I am cardigan-shy but I loved the idea of the shawl collar and feeling like I'm wrapped in a blanket. This one is Ralph Lauren Blue Label. It's blue - not gray. I tried on a Black Label cardigan in the RL store and loved how it fit and how it felt. Since I don't love most cardigans I didn't want to spend $900 on a Black Label one until I knew how much I would wear it. This one was $77 at Macys (half off less 15%, I think), cotton acrylic blend (love the cotton and probably won't mind the acrylic). It may be a looser fit. I wonder if I could wear it with a skirt too? Is it work-appropriate?
> 
> The leather shearling jacket is Doma from Hautelook. I'm not sure how I feel about the raw edges. I tried on a Vince in black and I loved it. So I thought I'd try it. The last Doma I tried was bulky and wrinkly - maybe this will be thinner or I'll learn to love it.
> 
> What do you think? Please help me decide.



I really like both pieces. The cardie looks great, but the knitting pattern, which I love, could be bulky, if it's thick fabric. Cotton can be problematic, can go baggy, but the acrylic may help. R. Lauren has good quality , I guess, so anyway, I love this style and would wear it for work and with a skirt.
The leather jacket has a beautiful color, imo and I'm a huge fan of raw edges ! But if it's not a soft fabric I wouldn't keep it. My mantra is : try on and love it, if not , leave it


----------



## Jesssh

Pollie-Jean said:


> I really like both pieces. The cardie looks great, but the knitting pattern, which I love, could be bulky, if it's thick fabric. Cotton can be problematic, can go baggy, but the acrylic may help. R. Lauren has good quality , I guess, so anyway, I love this style and would wear it for work and with a skirt.
> The leather jacket has a beautiful color, imo and I'm a huge fan of raw edges ! But if it's not a soft fabric I wouldn't keep it. My mantra is : try on and love it, if not , leave it



Thanks so much!


----------



## nerimanna

I'm not a pink person so this is a first time for me to buy pink stuff. I'm 30 but I think I'm going on 13! 

Left-Right

Mango boucle jacket
Forever 21 crossover pink top
H&M pink blazer
Forever 21 pink crop tee
H&M white skater skirt


----------



## ScottyGal

Just bought these online.. Should arrive tomorrow or Saturday 

(1/3) Boots


----------



## ScottyGal

(2/3) wooly tights


----------



## ScottyGal

(3/3) dress


----------



## Lena186

Viktor and Rolf and Love Moschino dresses...
I posted the pic in another thread but thought it belongs here as well






Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Docjeun

paper_flowers said:


> Just brought this pink dress from the limited. I absolutely love it. It's business dressy at my work though and would like to find a jacket to throw over it. Any ideas?  I liked the sage jacket the limited paired with it but living in FL doesn't really justify spending $250 on a coat. And it'd be too heavy to wear around the office or meet clients in
> 
> http://m.thelimited.com/product/tul...d-by-kerry-washington&swatch=n&prefv1=regular


Love the dress in both colors, i'm thinking what you could wear over it, is this for warmth?


----------



## Docjeun

Jesssh said:


> I ordered these two pieces - what do you think? I'm on the fence but I wanted to see them IRL.
> 
> View attachment 2786639
> 
> 
> I am cardigan-shy but I loved the idea of the shawl collar and feeling like I'm wrapped in a blanket. This one is Ralph Lauren Blue Label. It's blue - not gray. I tried on a Black Label cardigan in the RL store and loved how it fit and how it felt. Since I don't love most cardigans I didn't want to spend $900 on a Black Label one until I knew how much I would wear it. This one was $77 at Macys (half off less 15%, I think), cotton acrylic blend (love the cotton and probably won't mind the acrylic). It may be a looser fit. I wonder if I could wear it with a skirt too? Is it work-appropriate?
> 
> The leather shearling jacket is Doma from Hautelook. I'm not sure how I feel about the raw edges. I tried on a Vince in black and I loved it. So I thought I'd try it. The last Doma I tried was bulky and wrinkly - maybe this will be thinner or I'll learn to love it.
> 
> What do you think? Please help me decide.


I love the sweater but do agree with the other poster.
As far as the jacket, it looks great, hopefully the leather is soft.  One problem I would have though is the way it zips up, I like to wear my jackets open and it always feels odd to me.


----------



## Docjeun

nerimanna said:


> I'm not a pink person so this is a first time for me to buy pink stuff. I'm 30 but I think I'm going on 13!
> 
> Left-Right
> 
> Mango boucle jacket
> Forever 21 crossover pink top
> H&M pink blazer
> Forever 21 pink crop tee
> H&M white skater skirt


Lovely!
I'm going to drop into Mango and look at that jacket...


----------



## Jesssh

Trulyadiva said:


> I love the sweater but do agree with the other poster.
> As far as the jacket, it looks great, hopefully the leather is soft.  One problem I would have though is the way it zips up, I like to wear my jackets open and it always feels odd to me.



Thanks!

I'm excited about the sweater. It looks like it will go with a lot in my wardrobe. I hope it's soft enough and slenderizing. BTW, it is from the RL Denim & Supply line, not Blue Label. (I must have been shopping too much. )

The jacket I am prepared to return when it gets here, which may take a while. At least I can try it on. It looks so SHORT. But I think it will hit me at mid hip based on the measurements. It was pricier, and I don't think it's what I really want in a brown leather jacket. However if I try it on and don't want to take it off, then....

Usually moto jackets look good on me when open, because of the way they form lapels. However this one would have shearling on the inside.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Jesssh said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm excited about the sweater. It looks like it will go with a lot in my wardrobe. I hope it's soft enough and slenderizing. BTW, it is from the RL Denim & Supply line, not Blue Label. (I must have been shopping too much. )
> 
> The jacket I am prepared to return when it gets here, which may take a while. At least I can try it on. *It looks so SHORT*. But I think it will hit me at mid hip based on the measurements. It was pricier, and I don't think it's what I really want in a brown leather jacket. However if I try it on and don't want to take it off, then....
> 
> Usually moto jackets look good on me when open, because of the way they form lapels. However this one would have shearling on the inside.


That's what I thought too


----------



## elisian

Wandering off the trend of gorgeous fall outfits from respected designers...

A $13 green baggy tunic (long enough to be a dress) from a Chinese shop, via Amazon. And $10 in (overpriced) pink felt that I just sewed (couture? nah, beginner project) into a hat. OK, I'm pretty proud of my beginner sewing skills. Maybe I'll alter the shape of this so it's not such a potato-sack disaster.

Either way, I'm turning the cat inside-out and rocking it as Louise Belcher for a Halloween party tomorrow! SO EXCITED.


----------



## paper_flowers

Trulyadiva said:


> Love the dress in both colors, i'm thinking what you could wear over it, is this for warmth?



not quite  just office wear or to go meet clients.


----------



## deltalady

Both from Zara


----------



## KristyDarling

Just ordered these ruched pants by Parker:







And these booties by Topshop:


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Just ordered these ruched pants by Parker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these booties by Topshop:


Love the slouchy pants KD! 
I am on a sweater/jumper frenzy... I just got this IM glitter sweater




http://forum.purseblog.com//fr.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> Love the slouchy pants KD!
> I am on a sweater/jumper frenzy... I just got this IM glitter sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//fr.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Hello, dear Flower! That sweater is fabulous! How do you plan to style it?


----------



## ScottyGal

Squirrel dress - I love it! So quirky


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Just ordered these ruched pants by Parker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these booties by Topshop:





KristyDarling said:


> Hello, dear Flower! That sweater is fabulous! How do you plan to style it?


ok, so I went out to dinner last week and I wore my sweater with Hudson black suede pants 7/8  and a pair of heels. My DH loved it and  so did I
I also intend to use it for day wear with a 
skirt and knee high boots. or just jeans and heels? What do you think?
http://forum.purseblog.com//fr.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## umlm

this jeggings from Mango


----------



## umlm

this bra sport from Nike


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Just ordered these ruched pants by Parker:
> 
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/11/_9569211.jpg
> 
> And these booties by Topshop:
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/16/_9728816.jpg




I'm eyeing a pair of animal print boots too! I love these ones by Loeffler Randall:


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> ok, so I went out to dinner last week and I wore my sweater with Hudson black suede pants 7/8  and a pair of heels. My DH loved it and  so did I
> I also intend to use it for day wear with a
> skirt and knee high boots. or just jeans and heels? What do you think?
> http://forum.purseblog.com//fr.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Yes and yes.  I also like how it's styled in your picture -- with slouchy pantsbut maybe a fun variation would be flowy jogger pants that grip at the ankles, with heels!



jellybebe said:


> I'm eyeing a pair of animal print boots too! I love these ones by Loeffler Randall:
> View attachment 2792955



Ooooh, those are lovely! I so wanted to get the IM Dewar booties but I just couldn't justify the price tag, so I settled on the Topshop ones that are basically like Dickers but with a leopard print. I hope they fit!!


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Hello, dear Flower! That sweater is fabulous! How do you plan to style it?




Here's a pic


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> Here's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793409
> View attachment 2793410



As usual, you look better than the model -- you totally rock that sweater!! Uh oh, I'm supposed to be on an IM ban and you're making me think bad thoughts.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Yes and yes.  I also like how it's styled in your picture -- with slouchy pantsbut maybe a fun variation would be flowy jogger pants that grip at the ankles, with heels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, those are lovely! I so wanted to get the IM Dewar booties but I just couldn't justify the price tag, so I settled on the Topshop ones that are basically like Dickers but with a leopard print. I hope they fit!!





Of course we both wanted the same IM booties! I decided they were probably a bit too flat for me. These look a bit more wearable.


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> As usual, you look better than the model -- you totally rock that sweater!! Uh oh, I'm supposed to be on an IM ban and you're making me think bad thoughts.




Thanks KD! I know about the enabling on here ...I am sticking to these  items for this season and if the booties are still available in my size... On sale then I'll get them


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Of course we both wanted the same IM booties! I decided they were probably a bit too flat for me. These look a bit more wearable.



Well we are style twins after all.  Are you going to going to get them?? If so, I think you'd get a lot of wear out of them. Leopard goes with everything and totally finishes a look.



flower71 said:


> Thanks KD! I know about the enabling on here ...I am sticking to these  items for this season and if the booties are still available in my size... On sale then I'll get them



Which booties did you have in mind?? 

So, I have one more purchase to report -- this cropped top by Free People to go with various high-waisted wide leg pants and high-waisted maxi skirts in my closet.


----------



## Docjeun

Light weight with a hint of sparkle transparent black duster.
I think I'll wear it over black jeans and white button down blouse or tee with white gold jewellery/accesories although it can be worn with many things.  Very casual or dressy.


----------



## sammy deer

Bcbg jacket 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, bebe skirt


----------



## sammy deer

Also Valentino flats (I'm really late on that trend)


----------



## Fendi213

Small Zara Haul.


----------



## beggarbaby

Color block tee.


----------



## beggarbaby

Also this cardigan. Not terribly practical though now that it's getting cold. Pipe dream!


----------



## Docjeun

sammy deer said:


> Also Valentino flats (I'm really late on that trend)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794971


I saw your gorgeous shoes and ended up thinking about these but I don't know what color to get them in, I tend to go for the black of course but think the red is pretty cool.

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...&SizeChart=false&ItemTag=true&NoContext=false


----------



## sammy deer

Trulyadiva said:


> I saw your gorgeous shoes and ended up thinking about these but I don't know what color to get them in, I tend to go for the black of course but think the red is pretty cool.
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...&SizeChart=false&ItemTag=true&NoContext=false



Thank you, well luckily all the colors really do go with everything. Both the black and red are beautiful and you can't go wrong with either, you should go for it but I recommend the patent leather.


----------



## katja_246

sammy deer said:


> Also Valentino flats (I'm really late on that trend)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794971


Love your Valentinos.. I know a lot of people think they are kind of everywhere now, but I still want to get my hands on another pair, love the color you chose!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Just ordered this two piece outfit from asos, found the picture on their Instagram and rushed to get the last pieces of the skirt and top in 2 larger sizes than me because all is sold out.. Looks good I couldn't pass it up  crossing fingers it would fit


----------



## Baglady41

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2805307
> 
> 
> Just ordered this two piece outfit from asos, found the picture on their Instagram and rushed to get the last pieces of the skirt and top in 2 larger sizes than me because all is sold out.. Looks good I couldn't pass it up  crossing fingers it would fit



I love this!


----------



## Jesssh

Ordered the speckled sweater from Nordstrom. It seems to go with everything - hope I love it. Whenever I see a sweater with a multicolor pattern I love, I feel like I have to grab it.

Then gap put their cozy scarves on sale, plus a coupon. For $10-15 each, I can't resist. I love these scarves. They are like little lightweight blankets. (Some need to be washed before wearing, though.  After a woolite bath, they are fresh as a daisy!)


----------



## HONEYRIDER

boots


----------



## Freckles1

HONEYRIDER said:


> boots




Very cool


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Well we are style twins after all.  Are you going to going to get them?? If so, I think you'd get a lot of wear out of them. Leopard goes with everything and totally finishes a look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which booties did you have in mind??
> 
> 
> 
> So, I have one more purchase to report -- this cropped top by Free People to go with various high-waisted wide leg pants and high-waisted maxi skirts in my closet.




KD, I think it's the Andrew leather and suede in black . It's 9 cm high but the heels seem manageable


----------



## flower71

I just got this sleeveless coat by IM on sale (30%off better than nothing!)


----------



## neverandever

flower71 said:


> I just got this sleeveless coat by IM on sale (30%off better than nothing!)
> View attachment 2807562


So cute! I love it 

May I ask what brand your sneakers are? I'm drooling over them!


----------



## flower71

neverandever said:


> So cute! I love it
> 
> May I ask what brand your sneakers are? I'm drooling over them!




Thanks! Golden goose sneakers


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> I just got this sleeveless coat by IM on sale (30%off better than nothing!)
> View attachment 2807562




You always look so breathtaking, Flower! Love your style!


----------



## katja_246

Got this amazing Isabel Marant cape &#128522; 
	

		
			
		

		
	





IG: katharinabaier &#128522;


----------



## moomoo84

katja_246 said:


> Got this amazing Isabel Marant cape &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809276
> 
> 
> 
> IG: katharinabaier &#128522;



Gorgeous!!!! In love with your entire outfit!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

flower71 said:


> I just got this sleeveless coat by IM on sale (30%off better than nothing!)
> View attachment 2807562



So cool !


----------



## flower71

katja_246 said:


> Got this amazing Isabel Marant cape &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809276
> 
> 
> 
> IG: katharinabaier &#128522;




You look superb in that outfit! It is an amazing cape and it's well worn. Love your style


----------



## katja_246

flower71 said:


> You look superb in that outfit! It is an amazing cape and it's well worn. Love your style



Aww, thank you so much I really do love it, haven't taken it off, since I bought it


----------



## katja_246

moomoo84 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! In love with your entire outfit!



Thank you!


----------



## evafisher009

Hello, 
Recently I have order Leather Panel Women Chiffon Mini Summer Dress from lethatherfitters.com This leather dress is a designer combination of chiffon and leather panel. Round neckline  and flared is lined helps to  improve your beauty. This dress is designed with Long Sleeves and Elastic Waist and at Wrist which look awesome.


----------



## Bitten

ALC peplum top from Matches with 30% off  

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/209735


----------



## randr21

katja_246 said:


> Got this amazing Isabel Marant cape &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809276
> 
> 
> 
> IG: katharinabaier &#128522;



Love the outfit, esp the boots. The toe shape is so slimming!


----------



## katja_246

randr21 said:


> Love the outfit, esp the boots. The toe shape is so slimming!




Thank you!&#9786;&#65039; yeah the boots are amazing, they really make my legs slimmer, or at least I like to think that and they are comfortable to walk in too&#128077;&#128522;


IG: katharinabaier &#128522;


----------



## islandchick

I got 3 of these INC ponte leggings in black, blue and brown. I already had a black pair that I ended up getting last year for 1cent!! I didn't think I would really wear it but once I tried it on, it fit like a glove and the most comfortable legging/skinnys that I've ever owned so I decided to buy a couple more! 

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/inc-international-concepts-skinny-leg-pull-on-ponte-pants?ID=1735379&CategoryID=9572&LinkType=#fn=BRAND%3DINC%20International%20Concepts%26sp%3D1%26spc%3D29%26kws%3Dponte%26slotId%3D18


----------



## Freckles1

Ralph Lauren black label velvet blazer


----------



## Freckles1

katja_246 said:


> Got this amazing Isabel Marant cape &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809276
> 
> 
> 
> IG: katharinabaier &#128522;




Fantastic!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Drykorn cardigan


----------



## katja_246

Freckles1 said:


> Fantastic!!!




Thanks&#9786;&#65039;&#128522;


IG: katharinabaier &#128522;


----------



## Jesssh

I ordered another one of my favorite trenches... plus accessories to get free shipping, but I think they will be cute together for a light snow day.


----------



## Docjeun

Jesssh said:


> I ordered another one of my favorite trenches... plus accessories to get free shipping, but I think they will be cute together for a light snow day.
> 
> View attachment 2819084


Adorable!


----------



## Docjeun

evafisher009 said:


> Hello,
> Recently I have order Leather Panel Women Chiffon Mini Summer Dress from lethatherfitters.com This leather dress is a designer combination of chiffon and leather panel. Round neckline  and flared is lined helps to  improve your beauty. This dress is designed with Long Sleeves and Elastic Waist and at Wrist which look awesome.


I love that dress!


----------



## Docjeun

Sweater Coat from Zara

http://www.zara.com/mt/en/woman/outerwear/34-length-coat-with-fur-hood-c269183p2316541.html


----------



## Docjeun

Long grey wool coat

http://www.zara.com/mt/en/woman/outerwear/extra-long-coat-c269183p1984707.html

Knit Sweater

http://www.zara.com/mt/en/woman/knitwear/turtleneck/striped-rollneck-sweater-c688003p2299506.html

Jumpsuit

http://www.zara.com/mt/en/woman/jumpsuits/ribbed-jumpsuit-c663016p2322547.html


----------



## ScottyGal

Coat


----------



## barbee

_Lee, That's a classic and beautiful trench!


----------



## ScottyGal

barbee said:


> _Lee, That's a classic and beautiful trench!



Thanks! Cannot wait to wear it tomorrow


----------



## Bitten

_Lee said:


> Coat



*sigh* Gorgeous!!!


----------



## nerimanna

no brand black lace dress at ebay and yellow antigua dress - for love & lemons


----------



## ambassador1

This gorgeous Alexander McQueen sweater on sale!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=4294912153+306418048+399545540&bmUID=kEyuOZ5


----------



## Docjeun

ambassador1 said:


> This gorgeous Alexander McQueen sweater on sale!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=4294912153+306418048+399545540&bmUID=kEyuOZ5


That is gorgeous, love the complete outfit too!


----------



## nerimanna

a holiday dress by Alice + Olivia


----------



## umlm

Burberry Mac


----------



## umlm

Burbery puffer Jacket


----------



## umlm

Burberry shirt


----------



## umlm

again Burberry Blouse


----------



## Freckles1

BCBG romper with cape


----------



## Rami00

Last size 0 Calia blazer from All Saints!


----------



## Rami00

_Lee said:


> Coat



Wow! Love it.


----------



## EmileLove

umlm said:


> Burbery puffer Jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827888



Gorgeous (and warm-looking) coat. Love it.


----------



## ScottyGal

Rami00 said:


> Wow! Love it.



Thanks


----------



## umlm

EmileLove said:


> Gorgeous (and warm-looking) coat. Love it.




Thank you EmileLove, it's super light and warm, worth the price. I bought one more puffer jacket  hip length. I will post picture soon


----------



## Lena186

Love Moschino Scuba coat 


And Asos navy blue coat




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## chloe_chanel

umlm said:


> again Burberry Blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827908




I have a similar one. How do you plan to wear yours?


----------



## umlm

chloe_chanel said:


> I have a similar one. How do you plan to wear yours?



Dear Chloe_chanel,
I think when the summer comes I will wear this blouse with a jean or short, or simply a leggings.

I will surely take pictures of the OOTD. It's now winter in Europe, I mostly wear puffer coat everyday. BTW, tomorrow I will post pictures of my second jacket.


----------



## Jesssh

First clothing purchase from hautelook that is not getting returned. (I was ready to give up!)




Joie silk blouse. Very delicate - hope I can make it last a while. It is the perfect blouse to wear my ippolita long necklaces with.


----------



## jalex.t

http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/st...veless-drop-waist-dress-0036-211511521001--24

I thought the price was right and I really wanted a nice dress that I don't have to dry clean!

http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/thebay/florra-wedge-0093-florra--24

My doctor is always telling me to get orthopaedic shoes and I thought these looked elegant


----------



## Bratty1919

nerimanna said:


> a holiday dress by Alice + Olivia




Such a cute dress - congrats!


----------



## Miss Burberry

Found this super comfy cardigan the other day.


----------



## nerimanna

Bratty1919 said:


> Such a cute dress - congrats!


thank you


----------



## Knicole

This Keepsake romper


----------



## Knicole

This jacket from Muubaa


----------



## Chanel522

Knicole said:


> This jacket from Muubaa




Love the length of this. Very pretty!


----------



## Knicole

Chanel522 said:


> Love the length of this. Very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Tsundere

Shimmery Armani Exchange cardi for my mom 
(Not my photo, as it's already wrapped up. I couldn't find the original photo either... :c )





Speckled work blouse, also for mom! 
Website page is already gone, guess it was popular.


----------



## starrynite_87

Ordered this BB and Dakota jacket and this skirt by The Fifth Label from Revolve


----------



## Jesssh

I bought this sweater in olive earlier in the year at full price, then found it on the NR site for 70% off, so I bought another color:


----------



## paculina

Ralph Lauren dress 






Levis


----------



## Caitlindsay

This beautiful camel cashmere & wool coat from Aritzia. My favourite store for clothes - they choose the most beautiful fabrics & the cuts are always perfect. I'm obsessed with the colour, hood, tie belt and piping. Would look great with a colourful leather Celine too


----------



## Xcessa

Caitlindsay said:


> This beautiful camel cashmere & wool coat from Aritzia. My favourite store for clothes - they choose the most beautiful fabrics & the cuts are always perfect. I'm obsessed with the colour, hood, tie belt and piping. Would look great with a colourful leather Celine too
> 
> View attachment 2850223


Wow this is stunning - looks super chic!


----------



## Tess951623

Very glad to be part of Purseblog! My first reply here and my latest purchase as follows,
http://www.azazie.com/products/azazie-audrey-bridesmaid-dress?color=red

I bought this dress for my college classmates' gathering late this month. I have always been fond of the color raspberry, thus I browsed from Azazie raspberry bridesmaid dresses and chose this one. http://www.azazie.com/dress/raspberry-bridesmaid-dressesIt arrived yesterday, fits like a glove!


----------



## Xcessa

Tess951623 said:


> Very glad to be part of Purseblog! My first reply here and my latest purchase as follows,
> http://www.azazie.com/products/azazie-audrey-bridesmaid-dress?color=red
> 
> I bought this dress for my college classmates' gathering late this month. I have always been fond of the color raspberry, thus I browsed from Azazie raspberry bridesmaid dresses and chose this one. http://www.azazie.com/dress/raspberry-bridesmaid-dressesIt arrived yesterday, fits like a glove!


Would love to see pics/mod shots!


----------



## umlm

Burberry jacket
	

		
			
		

		
	



Burberry polo
	

		
			
		

		
	



Burberry shirt


----------



## authenticplease

Oversized white button down Vince shirt


----------



## Jesssh

A little striped tee on sale - so soft! And so easy to wear with just about anything.


----------



## KristyDarling

Both from Zara:

Skort jumpsuit:






Blouse with bow:


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

just ordered this cardigan from nordstrom online


----------



## nerimanna

miss selfridge sequin coordinates


----------



## Knicole

I just bought this Muubaa biker jacket.


----------



## paculina

I bought a red cami from Torrid. Try not to be jealous.


----------



## Docjeun

KristyDarling said:


> Both from Zara:
> 
> Skort jumpsuit:
> static.zara.net/photos//2014/I/0/1/p/2001/761/802/2/w/1024/2001761802_1_1_1.jpg?timestamp=1421090264963
> 
> Blouse with bow:
> static.zara.net/photos//2015/V/0/1/p/7149/041/251/2/w/1024/7149041251_2_2_1.jpg?timestamp=1417194385549


I love that jumpsuit, did you buy it in the store or online?


----------



## Docjeun

Two black and white striped t shirts, one long sleeve the other cap sleeved.
A black cashmere cardigan.
Black suede ankle boots.
Black and white large checked shirt, nice and warm, slightly flannel.
Two black leather bags, one is a tote the other a cross body.


----------



## Docjeun

Black knit cowl neck poncho
Dennis Basso fur coat


----------



## KristyDarling

Trulyadiva said:


> I love that jumpsuit, did you buy it in the store or online?



I bought it online from the sale, but had to send it back. Way too big and just not cute on a 5'2" shrimp like me.


----------



## Docjeun

Sorry about that shorty!   lol


----------



## astromantic

A sequinned tee and some black skinny khakis. Needed the pants and wanted something fun.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

more Majestic


----------



## lvuittonaddict

got a steal on a Haute Hippie blouse, a new pair of adorable splendid pants, jacket from All Saints, the "Turne", from their recent sale.


----------



## Lena186

Hoss intropia green summer coat


BCBG max azria Tunisia dreams dress
BCBG max azria Lois kimono dress
BCBG max azria kimono wrap


----------



## ScottyGal

Elle Sports tops for gym


----------



## ScottyGal

Skater dress from Oh My Love London  (bought from Topshop) and necklace from Topshop.


----------



## deltalady

This Trina Turk dress


----------



## paculina

Michael Kors trench coat with detachable liner and hood.


----------



## umlm

Burberry dress


----------



## umlm

Mango shirt


----------



## umlm

Louis Vuitton skirt


----------



## umlm

Massimo Dutti Blazer


----------



## umlm

BCBG dress ( a friend wedding will be taken place in few months)


----------



## umlm

Love - leopard dress


----------



## beggarbaby

Couple of tops


----------



## beggarbaby

Buttondown


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Of course I'll wear it with my beloved Birkenstocks


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Jesssh

Awwwww, love the Snoopy shirt!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Jesssh said:


> Awwwww, love the Snoopy shirt!



I  Snoopy :giggles:
Not appropriate to my age, but I don't care 
I hope they'll fit !


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Knicole

This shirt, these pants, and necklace from H&M yesterday. I normally buy jeans but I loved the pants.


----------



## Marylin

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Perfect! Both of them!


----------



## gatorpooh

These two dresses for my bachelorette party and my bridal luncheon.


----------



## floridasun8

Knicole said:


> This shirt, these pants, and necklace from H&M yesterday. I normally buy jeans but I loved the pants.



Nice outfit knicole...but I have to know the brand and color of your lipstick!  
It's a perfect nude that I still struggle with finding and I love what you are wearing.   Would you mind sharing what it is?  Thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Marylin said:


> Perfect! Both of them!



Thanks


----------



## ScottyGal

Two dresses from Lipsy London &#128149;


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## LVWILLIAMLV

(The longchamp is antelope)


----------



## stenmarked

This gorgeous MbyMJ skirt from ShopBop. Still can't get enough of military additions to my closet!


----------



## KristyDarling

From the Shopbop sale:

Lanston top:






Helmut Lang top:





MiH jeans:


----------



## nastasja

KristyDarling said:


> Helmut Lang top:




I almost bought this. Is it super see-thru?


----------



## KristyDarling

killerlife said:


> I almost bought this. Is it super see-thru?




I'll find out on Monday when it arrives and will let you know &#128522;


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> From the Shopbop sale:
> 
> 
> 
> Lanston top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiH jeans:




Hi KD! I love all the sale items that you chose! Hope they fit, I have a pair of Marrakech mih jeans that I bought 2 years ago and a good thing flare jeans are back .... Not that it ever stopped me 
Hugs to you


----------



## KristyDarling

killerlife said:


> I almost bought this. Is it super see-thru?



I didn't find it to be see-through. I'm guessing that bright studio lights can cause some transparency as in the Shopbop photo, but in real life, it's fine with just a black bra. That said, I'm returning the shirt. It's super duper huge and shapeless and billowy and not at all cool and drapey like in the photo. But I'm 5'2" so that might have something to do with it. 



flower71 said:


> Hi KD! I love all the sale items that you chose! Hope they fit, I have a pair of Marrakech mih jeans that I bought 2 years ago and a good thing flare jeans are back .... Not that it ever stopped me
> Hugs to you



Hello, dear Flower!! I'm returning the Marrakech jeansthe waist was 2 sizes too small. I ordered my regular size (24) and there was no way I could get the zipper closed. I have 32.5" hips and a 24" waist, and my size is consistently the same among most brands. This was the first time I encountered sizing that was off by THAT much! But even if it had fit, I'd still return it. The material was stiff and scratchy.  Oh well!


----------



## nastasja

KristyDarling said:


> I didn't find it to be see-through. I'm guessing that bright studio lights can cause some transparency as in the Shopbop photo, but in real life, it's fine with just a black bra. That said, I'm returning the shirt. It's super duper huge and shapeless and billowy and not at all cool and drapey like in the photo. But I'm 5'2" so that might have something to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, dear Flower!! I'm returning the Marrakech jeansthe waist was 2 sizes too small. I ordered my regular size (24) and there was no way I could get the zipper closed. I have 32.5" hips and a 24" waist, and my size is consistently the same among most brands. This was the first time I encountered sizing that was off by THAT much! But even if it had fit, I'd still return it. The material was stiff and scratchy.  Oh well!




Good to know! Sounds like we are the same height and size.


----------



## ScottyGal

I love Seinfeld


----------



## mizzspark

_Lee said:


> I love Seinfeld



LOL! Omg! I miss Seinfeld!


----------



## mizzspark

This isnt' a recent purchase but I did win a jersey of a Blackhawks player that's been autographed number 29 of the Chicago Blackhawks; Bryan Bickell!!!


----------



## fightthesunrise

I meant to take pictures before putting them away, but crappy phone pictures won't do the items justice! Especially the sweater, since the color is so difficult to capture anyway.

I got the first two from m. fredric. The tunic is not my style at all, but it was SO pretty on the mannequin, and then when I had it on, I couldn't say no. It's by Free People. The pants are by AG.








This sweater is by Ronny Kobo that I got from Intermix, one of the most dangerous places in the world.  It's 90 degrees, yet somehow I walked out with a sweater. But it's so pretty!


----------



## ScottyGal

mizzspark said:


> LOL! Omg! I miss Seinfeld!



Unfortunately I didn't watch it while it was at its peak (I was too young) but my parents used to watch the re-runs and I got into it. Now we all watch the box set that I bought - love it  George Costanza is brilliant!


----------



## Lena186

fightthesunrise said:


> I meant to take pictures before putting them away, but crappy phone pictures won't do the items justice! Especially the sweater, since the color is so difficult to capture anyway.
> 
> I got the first two from m. fredric. The tunic is not my style at all, but it was SO pretty on the mannequin, and then when I had it on, I couldn't say no. It's by Free People. The pants are by AG.
> 
> View attachment 2930301
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930302
> 
> 
> 
> This sweater is by Ronny Kobo that I got from Intermix, one of the most dangerous places in the world.  It's 90 degrees, yet somehow I walked out with a sweater. But it's so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 2930304




The sweater is amazing! 
I've just got these Current Elliot straight Jean


And MIH boyfriend Jean


----------



## ScottyGal

Diesel top


----------



## Docjeun

gatorpooh said:


> These two dresses for my bachelorette party and my bridal luncheon.


Adorable, congratulations!


----------



## LKKay

Purchased my first pair of Joe's jeans


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## manons88

I purchased a 7forallmankind jeans with 70% discount


----------



## absolutpink

LKKay said:


> View attachment 2933942
> 
> 
> Purchased my first pair of Joe's jeans


 
I love these! I have been searching for a perfect pair of grey jeans. I noticed you are in Canada, where did you get them from?


----------



## randr21

manons88 said:


> I purchased a 7forallmankind jeans with 70% discount



Love these, esp the color.  Any more available?


----------



## BleuSaphir

Latest purchase! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## manons88

randr21 said:


> Love these, esp the color.  Any more available?



This was the last one and in my size. I don't know if they are stil available in other stores.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ScottyGal

- Hollister tshirt

- Tee and Cake pug tshirt from Topshop


----------



## Pollie-Jean

_Lee said:


> - Hollister tshirt
> 
> - Tee and Cake pug tshirt from Topshop



Love the Hollister tee !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Needed a long basic shirt waist
0039 Italy


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## makup

I want to post what i bought today.  How do i attached the picture from the stores website onto this post?


----------



## nerimanna

putting together an outfit. bought this dress recently online. no brand but it looks lovely


----------



## ScottyGal

- Blazer from Topshop 
- Fast food T from H&M


----------



## ScottyGal

Ted Baker scarf


----------



## absolutpink

I just bought these, I hope the weather cooperates so I don't have to wait too long to wear them!


----------



## absolutpink

_Lee said:


> Ted Baker scarf



Beautiful!


----------



## ScottyGal

- Alexander McQueen dress
- Alexander McQueen dress
- Marc by Marc Jacobs tshirt


----------



## KristyDarling

Just ordered this silk ikat blouse by Vince. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Jesssh

KristyDarling said:


> Just ordered this silk ikat blouse by Vince. Can't wait to get it!



So pretty!


----------



## CamillaCPH

_Lee said:


> - Alexander McQueen dress
> - Alexander McQueen dress
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs tshirt



Ohh. My. Gawd. That first dress with the dragonfly wings is absolutely beautiful


----------



## CamillaCPH

This kimono from Notice. I love it


----------



## starrynite_87

Astr dress and Topshop skirt from Nordstrom


----------



## Pollie-Jean

_Lee said:


> Ted Baker scarf



Lovely !


----------



## Theren

I actually got these on sale from $78 to $8 INC wide leg pants


----------



## sr1856

_Lee said:


> - Alexander McQueen dress
> - Alexander McQueen dress
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs tshirt


nice haul. beautiful. i would wear the dresses.


----------



## KristyDarling

Jesssh said:


> So pretty!



Thanks! I rarely do prints so this was adventurous of me.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## reginablair

Just got this dress from h&m on sale! Love it! Very fresh and unique. Looking forward to accessorizing it with a more chunky heel for edginess.


----------



## JLJRN

Going retro for Mothers Day brunch- Lord and Taylor


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Just purchased a new denim jacket cant wait to arrive later this week


----------



## Myrkur

Hollister Denim Jacket


----------



## tailo555

s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ee/14/0e/ee140e9158471a4ab5c4d2dedae3f876.jpg

This is not me but I bought this skirt at a thrift store very recently!


----------



## starrynite_87

White IRO skinny jeans from HauteLook


----------



## Seedlessplum

Just placed order for this. Hopefully its fit onto my big butt


----------



## Sferics

As I´m fighting massive edema on my legs I bought this one...love it and will wear it nevertheless my legs will be ok again 

http://guesseu.scene7.com/is/image/GuessEU/W51A53D1PS0-HILL?wid=392


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I've been bad :giggles:
Some stuff from Current Elliott and Urban Outfitters


----------



## manons88

I purchased a leather jacket, shoes and a shirt.


----------



## manons88

manons88 said:


> I purchased a leather jacket, shoes and a shirt.



Something went wrong and I don't know how to delete it. But here are the pictures of my shoes and shirt.


----------



## Ellapretty

I picked up this faux leather jacket from ZARA - shame it wasn't part of the sale!


----------



## Violet Bleu

_Lee said:


> - Alexander McQueen dress
> - Alexander McQueen dress
> - Marc by Marc Jacobs tshirt



That McQueen dress is divine!


----------



## Frivole88

MSGM floral sweater and Wildfox Couture 90's vintage ringer tee.
(Floral print is quite my style nowadays )


----------



## LovestheLouis

I'm in love with its this dress and am looking for reasons to wear it.


----------



## runner1

Banana Republic Faux-Leather front leggings. On clearance + 50% off. I paid $10.16!


----------



## BleuSaphir

I got this new t-shirt from Zara. I love it.


----------



## misstrine85

This top from Hugo Boss. Have wanted it since it came out, and now it was on sale [emoji1]


----------



## Monoi

Just ordered this kimono jacket from eBay hope I like the real thing just as much


----------



## tastefashion

found this interest thread, here's my recent clothing purchase.

top - h&m black lace top (ON SALE!!)
jeans - amercian eagles


----------



## KristyDarling

Hi all! It's been awhile since I was last around these parts but I just had to share my new Autumn/Winter 2015 coat purchase -- the Larking coat by MiH!  I missed out on this piece last year when it was made with alpaca in a gorgeous oat color. It sold out almost instantly worldwide and I was SUPER bummed. I vowed that if it MiH made it in a future season, I'd snap it up...and I did.  It's a grey-cream looped boucle, wool blend. I'm kind of sad that this season's Larking doesn't have sleeve cuffs, and there's no cool alpaca texture like before, but I still think it's cool.  

Now for the 1-week wait until this baby arrives! I hope it's love.


----------



## anniepersian

I just bought these from h&m in the sale! The light green blouse and ripped jeans are from Zara sale


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ you're looking great ! Love your black top


----------



## Ellapretty

(wrong thread - whoops!)


----------



## anniepersian

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ you're looking great ! Love your black top



Thanks!


----------



## KristyDarling

Sadly, I had to send back the Larking Coat by MiH (see above) -- I looked like a linebacker in it. I consoled myself by ordering this embroidered shirt from Michael Michael Kors. Should arrive next week:


----------



## Rina337

Ordered a couple of items... Enjoying lazy trousers...


----------



## ScottyGal

Jeans and a top from Topshop


----------



## misstrine85

Deep raspberry-colored dress


----------



## manons88

Sweater is from Nikkie and bag is fossil


----------



## LKKay

Just received this Theory shirt!


----------



## starrynite_87

Paige transcend-skyline jeans


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rundholz sweat coat


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Am in Bangkok, Thailand right now and I picked up this cut-out dress. Love it so much that I wonder if I should buy a back-up?


----------



## Blueberry12

Alexander McQueen leather jacket.


----------



## Knicole

Coat from reformation


----------



## mkpurselover

Knicole said:


> Coat from reformation


This is a great looking coat.  I went to their website, super awesome sustainable and U.S. company.  (I must email them and get them to expand their sizes.) Would love to see mod shots after receipt.


----------



## ichan

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3105406
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen leather jacket.



That is way cool! Congrats!!


----------



## Blueberry12

ichan said:


> That is way cool! Congrats!!




Thanx.


----------



## mcb100

So yesterday I got my first Burberry scarf in Stone Check, and two pairs of jeans. I don't know the exact styles but one pair is 7 For All Mankind, and one is Joe's Jeans. (I actually really like Joe's Jeans, they fit my curvy figure quite well.) 


Then I went and ordered this top from Bloomingdales. I got it because I thought it was cute, and it was on sale + I used a 15% off code.


----------



## BostonBrunette

^ I really like that top, mcb100.


----------



## mcb100

Thanks! I also have two things I'm waiting for in the mail. The first is a pair of Joe's bootcut jeans for $70 dollars down from $169.00. The second is a basic light pink V neck cashmere sweater from Lord & Taylor. It was priced at $160 down to $99, and then I used a labor day code and got an additional 20 percent off. I figure it'll be a great basic for fall.


----------



## Samantha S

H & m dress


----------



## Samantha S

Closet dress


----------



## mcb100

^I love those two dresses, especially the last one! I'm waiting for this to come in the mail from The Outnet. Was craving a striped sweater for fall. Got the last one in my size before it sold out, so happy about that.


----------



## starrynite_87

Preparing for fall...Mural boyfriend blazer,a Hinge hooded leather jacket, and a Brandy and Melville top


----------



## BostonBrunette

^Love all of it, especially the hood on the leather jacket.


----------



## lovemyrescues

. Picking up tomorrow at Nordstrom


----------



## lovemyrescues

oh and picked this sweater up at JCrew on sale and the belt from a consignment shop.


----------



## Kenueci

Hehe,yesterday sent just , and what kind of style? 
http://www.evewholesale.com/Wholesa...Front-Slit-Sexy-Dresses-For-Cheap-p13308.html

http://www.evewholesale.com/Fashion...nting-Woman-Long-Dress-For-Summer-p13495.html


----------



## Pollie-Jean

lgreenfield said:


> View attachment 3124758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Picking up tomorrow at Nordstrom



Love this !

Blonde No 8 Aspen


----------



## mkpurselover

Organic linen from Eileen Fisher


----------



## lovemyrescues

Sale at Banana Republic. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
also on my Instagram @marinitelady


----------



## mkpurselover

Majestic Filitures Paris Cardigan


----------



## Pollie-Jean

lgreenfield said:


> Sale at Banana Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also on my Instagram @marinitelady



That's a cool shirt 
and your looking *great ! *


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'll try a poncho this fall


----------



## lovemyrescues

Pollie-Jean said:


> That's a cool shirt
> and your looking *great ! *



Thanks so much!


----------



## LKKay

Tahari ribbed sweater in charcoal


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

Very basic, but OMG these are the best t-shirts! I need them for work. First time I am spending over $40 for each shirt!

Three Dots grey scoop neck 3/4s sleeves: 
cdn.lookastic.com/grey-long-sleeve-t-shirt/three-dots-scoop-neck-three-quarter-sleeve-tee-original-29193.jpg

Three Dots British tee in Navy: polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=145684122

And Michael Stars white 3/4s sleeves shirt, OS
polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=37752809


----------



## mcb100

Got this cashmere sweater  from NM last call. I love the orange color for fall/Halloween.


----------



## Rami00

Here is my new addition.


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

Rami00 said:


> Here is my new addition.



Le sighhhhhh....

Gorgeous. Eventually, I'll get mine too! But she is a beautiful coat.


----------



## Rami00

WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> Le sighhhhhh....
> 
> Gorgeous. Eventually, I'll get mine too! But she is a beautiful coat.


 
Thank you :kiss:


I've been putting it off from like ...forever. I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## mcb100

Rami00 said:


> Here is my new addition.


 
I love Burberry coats! What style is that?? 


I'm on a V neck cashmere sweater role, lately lol. But seriously I live in northeastern PA with the snow in the wintertime, so you can never have enough! My goal is to have at least 5, or enough to almost get me through a whole week. 


 Lord & Taylor Sweater


----------



## ScottyGal

Chihuahua jumper &#128054;


----------



## ichan

_Lee said:


> Chihuahua jumper &#128054;



Omg too cuuute! Where did you get it from?  I'm crazy about animal sweaters!


----------



## ScottyGal

ichan said:


> Omg too cuuute! Where did you get it from?  I'm crazy about animal sweaters!



It's from TU - you can get it from Sainsburys (UK)


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean

I can't stop taking pics of this scarf , sorry :shame::greengrin:


----------



## LKKay

Ponte t-shirt from bcbgmaxazria


----------



## Pollie-Jean

This goes well with my beloved new scarf


----------



## gail13

Pollie-Jean said:


> I can't stop taking pics of this scarf , sorry :shame::greengrin:



I love this scarf, who is the brand/designer and where did you find it?  Love the colors and the interesting pattern.


----------



## misstrine85

I just got this cape yesterday. Will change the buttons to white enamel flowerlike ones. Cant wait for it to get colder so I can wear it [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mcb100

Cozy white sweater by ATM  Bought it from Scoop NYC. Also bought a pair of Gucci eyeglasses today.


----------



## starrynite_87

I bought this dress and skirt from Zara and I scored this DVF Gilmore blouse for $65 at Nordstrom Rack


----------



## Pishi

I just bought this Frank & Eileen shirt dress in blue flannel...I can't wait to wear it with tights and boots!


----------



## LKKay

Just purchased this Gucci scarf! I can't wait for it to come in


----------



## Verinaamelia

gym apparel

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/hjRGhQXZj]
	
[/URL]


----------



## mcb100

Another sweater from Scoop NYC. They have a 70% off sale, and I thought the coral color was pretty. With shipping & taxes it was $45.00 down from about $200.00, so couldn't resist a decent deal.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## mcb100

LNA striped top from the outnet


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## lvuittonaddict

just got my third all saints leather jacket. my bf said they all look the same... uh, they are totally different and i needed all three!


----------



## mcb100

I thought this was really cute. Silk top by Moschino.


----------



## mcb100

Ordered some fall/winter items from NM Last Call.


Portolano cashmere gloves in Camel, NM Faux Fur Cocoon Cardigan in Gray, NM Long Sleeve Jersey Tee in Gray.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Livia1

Acne scarf


----------



## ScottyGal

Barbour Flyweight Cavalry Quilted Jacket


----------



## absolutpink

Newest purchases..

Loose fitting plaid shirt
Black/white cardigan
Black & white skirt


----------



## Handbaglover222

I haven't purchased these yet but I want to buy a pair of black ankle boots, trying to decide between two pairs! Can anyone help?

I kinda prefer the look of the ones with the gold buckle but not 100% sure about the gold block on the heel, and the heel on these boots is pretty high although they were comfortable to walk in in the shop
The second pair the heel is slightly lower. Both are suede


----------



## Handbaglover222

Handbaglover222 said:


> I haven't purchased these yet but I want to buy a pair of black ankle boots, trying to decide between two pairs! Can anyone help?
> 
> I kinda prefer the look of the ones with the gold buckle but not 100% sure about the gold block on the heel, and the heel on these boots is pretty high although they were comfortable to walk in in the shop
> The second pair the heel is slightly lower. Both are suede



This is the second pair, sorry if they come out rotated the wrong way!


----------



## asl_bebes

I've been lusting for this IRO jacket since I first saw it in August ... just picked it up yesterday for over half off Happy camper right now


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rag & Bone


----------



## absolutpink

Handbaglover222 said:


> This is the second pair, sorry if they come out rotated the wrong way!



I like both, but I love the second pair!


----------



## absolutpink

I also bought this, because why not?!


----------



## ScottyGal

absolutpink said:


> I also bought this, because why not?!



Amazing!


----------



## LKKay

asl_bebes said:


> I've been lusting for this IRO jacket since I first saw it in August ... just picked it up yesterday for over half off Happy camper right now
> View attachment 3178043
> View attachment 3178044



Love the colour!


----------



## asl_bebes

Thanks LKKay[emoji253] ... that's what caught my eye in the first place


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## dotty8

Huge Tommy Hilfiger powder pink winter scarf with Swarovski crystals (to match my Hermes bracelet)


----------



## absolutpink

I'm all about warmth and coziness right now so I just bought this sweater... It's not black or grey so it's out of my comfort zone but I thought I would give it a fair shot!


----------



## LovestheLouis

The most colourful thing I now own!!! Lol


----------



## Pollie-Jean

absolutpink said:


> I'm all about warmth and coziness right now so I just bought this sweater... It's not black or grey so it's out of my comfort zone but I thought I would give it a fair shot!



Love the color and fabric !


----------



## absolutpink

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love the color and fabric !



Thank you! It's incredibly soft and cozy, I'm considering buying it in black and navy too.


----------



## Tiare

Joie Evadale jacket. Picked it up from Bloomingdales for a lovely price.  I now have an insane amount of army jackets, it's an addiction for me!! :weird::weird:


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Just got this Maje Jacket and All Saints Dress. OBSESSED with both.


----------



## randr21

r&b jacket with detachable shearling collar.


----------



## Nan246

Wow! So stylish! Congrats!


----------



## Mirraw

Black Friday and Cyber Monday offer are very amazing. I purchase lot of Kurtis, Tops, Leggings and much more apparel in this week.


----------



## LKKay

Bcbg oversized silk shirt (attached similar), Zara coat and boots. I also picked up a pair of houndstooth trousers but they're going back.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Two merino wool sweaters from Uniqlo


----------



## absolutpink

Just bought this dress for a party this weekend... now I'm stressing about which shoes to wear with it. I really love the dress though!


----------



## absolutpink

And a couple more purchases this week... and yes, this is my SECOND pug Christmas sweater!


----------



## Jesssh

Love "Bah Hum Pug"!


----------



## Kisa

asl_bebes said:


> I've been lusting for this IRO jacket since I first saw it in August ... just picked it up yesterday for over half off Happy camper right now
> View attachment 3178043
> View attachment 3178044



Ahhh I just love that one! Great choice and a stunning colour. I saw an outfit today in this colour way from song of style - it included an A4 (I believe) Balenciaga papier tote in that same colour and a floral dress. Now I'm fiending for this colour! Lucky you!!


----------



## Robertchase

Blanket scarf from UO


----------



## Kisa

I bought this Acne shearling jacket I've been lusting over all year. Ending 2015 in a blaze of sale glory.


----------



## dotty8

Calzedonia opaque tights with crystals


----------



## Chinese Warrior

dotty8 said:


> Calzedonia opaque tights with crystals




Great pick, I am really liking these tights!


----------



## asl_bebes

Kisa said:


> Ahhh I just love that one! Great choice and a stunning colour. I saw an outfit today in this colour way from song of style - it included an A4 (I believe) Balenciaga papier tote in that same colour and a floral dress. Now I'm fiending for this colour! Lucky you!!



Thanks so much ...  I've been wearing this jacket everywhere.  I love it, it actually goes well with a lot of colours


----------



## Prada_Princess

Kisa said:


> I bought this Acne shearling jacket I've been lusting over all year. Ending 2015 in a blaze of sale glory.



Love this!!


----------



## Kisa

Prada_Princess said:


> Love this!!



Thank you. Can't wait to go pick it up. I will do pics!!


----------



## gatorpooh

Burberry Giant Check Wool/Silk Gauze Scarf 
I have been wanting this for a couple of years but couldn't justify spending almost $450 on a scarf since I live in Florida. I happened to have a 15% off Bloomingdales coupon that actually worked on designer brands as well as some rewards dollars so I only paid about $200. I really want cashmere but it's just too limiting here in Florida where it's still in the 80's in December!


----------



## Gerry

Oh, gatorpooh, I REALLY hear ya. Beautiful scarf. I live in Melbourne, Fl.  and its hot here, too. I just am dying to buy jackets and knee high boots and all that but I have to stop myself and remember that we only have a few cool days here in Florida.


I particularly have a tough time with scarves, too. My neck just gets hot. I had to sell 3 cashmere sweaters and 2 jackets (all Chanel) when I finally accepted that they got worn once if at all every year! I replaced with a cotton Chanel sweater! My fashion sense is Northern but my body is in Florida. WAH!!! Born in Maryland.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

randr21 said:


> r&b jacket with detachable shearling collar.



Love color and style !



LKKay said:


> Bcbg oversized silk shirt (attached similar), Zara coat and boots. I also picked up a pair of houndstooth trousers but they're going back.



Cool stuff ! Like this style 



Kisa said:


> I bought this Acne shearling jacket I've been lusting over all year. Ending 2015 in a blaze of sale glory.



Beautiful, cozy jacket . Must be fun to wear it


----------



## Pollie-Jean

gatorpooh said:


> Burberry Giant Check Wool/Silk Gauze Scarf
> I have been wanting this for a couple of years but couldn't justify spending almost $450 on a scarf since I live in Florida. I happened to have a 15% off Bloomingdales coupon that actually worked on designer brands as well as some rewards dollars so I only paid about $200. I really want cashmere but it's just too limiting here in Florida where it's still in the 80's in December!



That's a great deal ! And a beautiful scarf ! Fingers crossed for cold weather in FL 

I was in the mood for Burberry too, such a classic style. So I'm waiting for this






It's a square scarf , not cashmere , just wool. But I guess the Burberry wool is great quality too. Hope, that this ivory goes with my skin type


----------



## bronzebeauti

I need a wardrobe building buddy. I just gave away majority of my clothes because I'm over them (old and my style has matured).


----------



## Nan246

Cool have fun with your new wardrobe!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love color gradient


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Returned the Burberry scarf .
Fabric and fringes looked like a tablecloth for a  rustic / country style summer party :giggles:


----------



## KittieKelly

Pollie-Jean said:


> Returned the Burberry scarf .
> Fabric and fringes looked like a tablecloth for a  rustic / country style summer party :giggles:




aww so sorry, but that is funny 
Was it soft at least?


----------



## absolutpink

gatorpooh said:


> Burberry Giant Check Wool/Silk Gauze Scarf
> I have been wanting this for a couple of years but couldn't justify spending almost $450 on a scarf since I live in Florida. I happened to have a 15% off Bloomingdales coupon that actually worked on designer brands as well as some rewards dollars so I only paid about $200. I really want cashmere but it's just too limiting here in Florida where it's still in the 80's in December!



I have this exact same scarf and I love it! I would love to see how you decide to wear it, I struggle finding outfits for it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

kittiekuddles said:


> aww so sorry, but that is funny
> Was it soft at least?



No :greengrin: , unfortunately it was stiff and felt like synthetic fiber


----------



## KittieKelly

Pollie-Jean said:


> No :greengrin: , unfortunately it was stiff and felt like synthetic fiber



Eek, I would have sent it back too 
I'm sure you'll find something else you'll love 
Cashmere scarves feel wonderful


----------



## ScottyGal

Bought this for my works Christmas night out. Love it - so sparkly but quite heavy!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

kittiekuddles said:


> Eek, I would have sent it back too
> I'm sure you'll find something else you'll love
> Cashmere scarves feel wonderful



I guess I stick to Faliero Sarti. Their cashmere / silk scarves are the best


----------



## KittieKelly

Pollie-Jean said:


> I guess I stick to Faliero Sarti. Their cashmere / silk scarves are the best



That sounds very nice! and soft


----------



## piosavsfan

Tank tops from Lane Bryant for $1 each.

Donald Pliner booties.

Blue Pacific fleur de lis scarf, cashmere and silk.


----------



## 2manybags

Love this sweater! Where is it from?



Pollie-Jean said:


>


----------



## Perfect Day

Kisa said:


> I bought this Acne shearling jacket I've been lusting over all year. Ending 2015 in a blaze of sale glory.



Beautiful


----------



## manons88

I bought this top.


----------



## applecidered

Caved an bought this red Burberry polo for original price while shopping the day after xmas. 

https://us.burberry.com/check-placket-polo-shirt-p38128361

I normally never buy anything at retail, but I figured I can upgrade my one purple Lacoste polo for any casual work outings...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

2manybags said:


> Love this sweater! Where is it from?



Thank you !

It's Marc O Polo

http://de.marc-o-polo.com/damenmode...08522160073.html?dwvar_W08522160073_color=957


----------



## arnott

Just bought this fleece jacket:


----------



## arnott

_Lee said:


> Barbour Flyweight Cavalry Quilted Jacket



Love this and the colour!


----------



## RitaBfromB

A silk blouse in rosa.


https://www.wittyknitters.com/3127-home_default/dita-rose.jpg


----------



## dotty8

applecidered said:


> Caved an bought this red Burberry polo for original price while shopping the day after xmas.
> 
> https://us.burberry.com/check-placket-polo-shirt-p38128361
> 
> I normally never buy anything at retail, but I figured I can upgrade my one purple Lacoste polo for any casual work outings...



It's nice! 

In the past week:

- Max Mara Weekend pink skirt 
- Max Mara Weekend long sleeve top 
- Marella  bordeaux skirt 
- Marella printed silk top
- Michael Michael Kors tank top
- Guess white cardigan
- Miu miu T-shirt 

(+awaiting some Agent Provocateur lingerie in the mail)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Love current & elliott


----------



## mcb100

I've been buying a lot of cheap, going out clothes mostly from Forever 21 and places like that. When I go out to a bar, I don't like to wear expensive clothes for fear that someone will spill something on it. Just cheap going out wear. I did buy a cute lace long sleeve black fitted dress from there (it fits me, but it's not too tight) which I was pretty pleased with....
  The purpose of these types of clothes for me is to wear them to look decent while out at the bar or out at night with friends, look decent, and wear them two or three times before they're done. Plus with my budget lately, I can't afford expensive going-out-at-night clothes at all..


----------



## dotty8

dotty8 said:


> In the past week:
> 
> - Max Mara Weekend pink skirt
> - Max Mara Weekend long sleeve top
> - Marella  bordeaux skirt
> - Marella printed silk top
> - Michael Michael Kors tank top
> - Guess white cardigan
> - Miu miu T-shirt
> 
> (+awaiting some Agent Provocateur lingerie in the mail)



UPDATE: Yay, it's already here


----------



## Knicole

Alexander Wang cashmere sweater.


----------



## Gerry

Knicole said:


> Alexander Wang cashmere sweater.


 
You remind me of Lady Gaga in your photo!! Tres chic!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

A leather dress from saks that I've been eyeing for a month!


----------



## Knicole

Gerry said:


> You remind me of Lady Gaga in your photo!! Tres chic!!



Thanks!


----------



## absolutpink

My latest... Leather jacket, grey ankle boots, blue/pink silky cami, white peplum top, Kate Spade scarf, and red/black plaid shirt. I also got a cute sheer teal hi/low blouse but I can't find a pic


----------



## dotty8

managed to snatch this yesterday before hordes of Italians would buy everything up, hehe


----------



## absolutpink

Ok let's try this again!

My latest... Leather jacket, grey ankle boots, blue/pink silky cami, white peplum top, Kate Spade scarf, and red/black plaid shirt. I also got a cute sheer teal hi/low blouse but I can't find a pic


----------



## chocolagirl

dotty8 said:


> Calzedonia opaque tights with crystals


wow love the tights!


----------



## Flip88

P.Y.T. said:


> A leather dress from saks that I've been eyeing for a month!
> View attachment 3230042



That IS fabulous.  I do love a leather dress, perfect for colder parties.


----------



## umlm

i have just bought this sweater from Zara


----------



## aki_sato

This Isabel Marant top I've been lusting for almost 1/2yr finally discounted! 
Whoot whoot!


----------



## poohbag

Snatched this Burberry leather trimmed wool/cashmere trench at the NAP sale


----------



## randr21

poohbag said:


> Snatched this Burberry leather trimmed wool/cashmere trench at the NAP sale



Gorgeous, any sizes left?


----------



## poohbag

randr21 said:


> Gorgeous, any sizes left?



It was the last one available. I've been checking the site every day just to browse around and this unexpectedly showed up last night. I'm guessing it's someone's return.


----------



## P.Y.T.

@flipp88 -hey you! Thanks, it's very versatile and it has a great weight to it as well. [emoji6]


----------



## randr21

poohbag said:


> It was the last one available. I've been checking the site every day just to browse around and this unexpectedly showed up last night. I'm guessing it's someone's return.



Lucky you!  I may have to check the site now.


----------



## Sunnycalif

poohbag said:


> Snatched this Burberry leather trimmed wool/cashmere trench at the NAP sale




Congrats on the new trench, may k ask what NAP stand for ? Thanks!


----------



## poohbag

randr21 said:


> Lucky you!  I may have to check the site now.



Thanks and GL! Yeah just keep checking coz I see a few things pop in and out of stock.


----------



## poohbag

Sunnycalif said:


> Congrats on the new trench, may k ask what NAP stand for ? Thanks!




Net-a-porter
Thanks Sunnycalif!


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

I've been really naughty lately!

Religion fur coat






Religion shirt





LagenLuxe dress





Vila Shirt





ASOS Leather-look leggings


----------



## Sunnycalif

poohbag said:


> Net-a-porter
> Thanks Sunnycalif!




Thx poohbag!


----------



## beggarbaby

Went on one of my biannual sprees!


----------



## poohbag

beggarbaby said:


> Went on one of my biannual sprees!



Wow congrats! Love everything you picked!


----------



## poohbag

randr21 said:


> Lucky you!  I may have to check the site now.



Hey there! FYI looks like the UK 12 is now available. Not sure what size you're looking for though...I got mine today and it's a keeper!


----------



## randr21

poohbag said:


> Hey there! FYI looks like the UK 12 is now available. Not sure what size you're looking for though...I got mine today and it's a keeper!



You're a doll for letting me know! I'm prbly a UK 8 or 10 depending on fit.  Was yours tts?  So glad you love yours


----------



## poohbag

randr21 said:


> Lucky you!  I may have to check the site now.





randr21 said:


> You're a doll for letting me know! I'm prbly a UK 8 or 10 depending on fit.  Was yours tts?  So glad you love yours



Thanks yes it fits tts for me. I'm small on top/straight up and down so I agree with the NAP suggestion that for someone with broad shoulders, sizing up may help. NAP is now on clearance too and the coat is now half off-still just UK 12 left though.


----------



## LKKay

Zara sweater and checkered shirt, Kate Spade skirt, and black skinny jeans (not pictured)


----------



## Aventine

Flammette from Bloomies!  Warm and in style


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LKKay said:


> Zara sweater and *checkered shirt*, Kate Spade skirt, and black skinny jeans (not pictured)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love  Grey , Parkas and Flannel , so it's a logic decision to buy this :greengrin:


----------



## xlana

The Hace Trench in Ink from All Saints!!  They're having a huge sale right now.


----------



## hhawkmothh

I think it was this secondhand drapey red All Saints tunic dress. Originally $208, then on sale for $95, then the price was dropped further to $65.   http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## opiumm

I bought this awesome bra http://www.cosabella.com/en-us/marni-strapless-plunge-back-bra?&pn=bb99d5b9b2fa43ad05c53f83db84c922 my bf loves it


----------



## opiumm

I just bought these megacool boots http://www.palladiumboots.com/collections/waterproof?colors=GREEN seems to be totally waterproof and really awesome green colour! just the way I like! what do u guys think abt it?


----------



## dotty8

Moschino briefs


----------



## dotty8

^^ Well, I also got them in other colours, I like this model and I don't have anything like this in my collection... they should be useful for working out


----------



## umlm

I have just receive all these 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Zara sweater y
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Club Monaco sweater, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Club Monaco, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Banana Republic, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Levi's 710 skinny


----------



## hikkichan

I just got this dress which has hand drawn flowers on silk. It is very unlike my usual style of monochrome clothes.


----------



## Christofle

hikkichan said:


> View attachment 3246985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this dress which has hand drawn flowers on silk. It is very unlike my usual style of monochrome clothes.



What a fabulous dress, I love the flowers!


----------



## dotty8

hikkichan said:


> View attachment 3246985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this dress which has hand drawn flowers on silk. It is very unlike my usual style of monochrome clothes.



I love it


----------



## LKKay

umlm said:


> I have just receive all these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara sweater y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Club Monaco sweater,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Club Monaco,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Levi's 710 skinny



Love these!


----------



## hikkichan

dotty8 said:


> I love it


Thanks!


----------



## hikkichan

Christofle said:


> What a fabulous dress, I love the flowers!



Thank you!


----------



## loveydovey35

Rag & Bone vest. Absolutely love this vest, I originally wanted to get it but waited for it to go on sale, I am always afraid to do that since by the time they go on sale my size is not available, but this one paid off. 


http://www.rag-bone.com/sale/womens/evie-vest-W256V037F.html#start=1


it was $495, and got it on sale for $225!


----------



## dds262

deleted - found what I needed!


----------



## opiumm

I bought some stuff for my yoga class. Fits me perfectly and made of eco-fiendly materials also I bought a supercool sport dress at the same apparel shop .


----------



## uhkiwi

Charlotte Russe gold crop top and skirt outfit for NYE


----------



## lvuittonaddict

i am loving my new maje coat


----------



## Christofle

Because life is too short not to nap. It pairs perfectly with a Fendi monster tote.


----------



## dotty8

- basic long sleeved *Max Mara Weekend* top in ultramarine colour


----------



## Pollie-Jean

another Current Elliott


----------



## dotty8

^^ Nice.. I'm currently eyeing a pair of crystal embellished jeans as well 

Today something for work - a twin-set (cardigan with a shirt) and a navy pencil skirt with subtle polka dot pattern, here pictured with a marzipan sheep for Easter :greengrin:


----------



## LKKay

A Nike workout top


----------



## mkpurselover

Eileen Fisher organic linen and cotton top from Nordstrom in primrose


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Canada goose coat


----------



## erseey

New look knitted outer


----------



## dotty8

*Calzedonia *crystal skinny jeans  (will match my crystal Miu miu earrings perfectly)

+Last week I almost got a nice baby blue Prada cardigan which would go nicely with this, but then decided to pass on it in the last moment... I regret it a little now


----------



## Pollie-Jean

awaiting spring / summer


----------



## luckylove

Pollie-Jean said:


> awaiting spring / summer



Loving this look for Spring! May I ask who makes the denim skirt and white shirt? It's lovely!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

luckylove said:


> Loving this look for Spring! May I ask who makes the denim skirt and white shirt? It's lovely!



It's Marc O Polo


----------



## luckylove

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's Marc O Polo



Thank you, dear!


----------



## Perfect Day

Sweetyqbk said:


> Canada goose coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287014


Love this,  nothing is warmer.


Pollie-Jean said:


> another Current Elliott


Gorgeous. 


lvuittonaddict said:


> i am loving my new maje coat


It's lovely - is the fur raccoon? It's really nice. 

I have just bought a coat online with a fur hood. My phone appears to be playing up though - I'll try to post a pic.


----------



## Perfect Day

Just ordered an A line skirt from Zara, it's just what I am looking for and I thought a good price (£25).

Here is my coat which I bought online. It is incredibly warm, the fur is raccoon which I adore.


----------



## Perfect Day

Sorry for the duplicate post - I messed around with the photo and it did work eventually.


----------



## Perfect Day

Finally . . . It worked


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Perfect Day said:


> Love this,  nothing is warmer.
> 
> Gorgeous.
> 
> It's lovely - is the fur raccoon? It's really nice.
> 
> I have just bought a coat online with a fur hood. My phone appears to be playing up though - I'll try to post a pic.





yes! I just looked to make sure. i thought it might be a blend, but it's raccoon


----------



## Perfect Day

lvuittonaddict said:


> yes! I just looked to make sure. i thought it might be a blend, but it's raccoon


It's lovely &#128525;


----------



## dotty8

- Tommy Hilfiger light jacket 
- neon pink gym top


----------



## dotty8

Went back to the store in the evening and also bought:

- Tommy Hilfiger flared polo dress
- neon coral sports bra


----------



## Tbs717

BCBG white dress! It was on sale for $150 from BCBG website, still full price from Saks at $400! Plan to wear it for my birthday in July &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Tbs717

lvuittonaddict said:


> i am loving my new maje coat



 I love this coat!! Good taste


----------



## LKKay

Tbs717 said:


> BCBG white dress! It was on sale for $150 from BCBG website, still full price from Saks at $400! Plan to wear it for my birthday in July &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Gorgeous


----------



## Tbs717

LKKay said:


> Gorgeous



Thanks!


----------



## LKKay

J.Crew striped turtleneck


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## KookyMeow

Preparing for spring, got my first leather biker jacket  From The Kooples.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velvet sweater dress with zippers


----------



## LKKay

Aritzia skirt


----------



## Pollie-Jean

more Velvet


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just got this printed skirt from H&M, what do u fabulous ladies think? Too busy?! I will probably wear it with white/off white  tops. I was planning to wear it tomorrow for Easter brunch!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## sunshinesash

Chinese Warrior said:


> Just got this printed skirt from H&M, what do u fabulous ladies think? Too busy?! I will probably wear it with white/off white  tops. I was planning to wear it tomorrow for Easter brunch!


I love it...such a fun statement. The colors are so gorgeous. If there's any black in it, you could also pair it with black tops.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

sunshinesash said:


> I love it...such a fun statement. The colors are so gorgeous. If there's any black in it, you could also pair it with black tops.




Thanks for chiming in! I just returned it yesterday. Thought about it for a while and figured that I will soon get tired of it. Who knows I will grab it when it goes on sale, LOL!


----------



## sunshinesash

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks for chiming in! I just returned it yesterday. Thought about it for a while and figured that I will soon get tired of it. Who knows I will grab it when it goes on sale, LOL!


Good call...I usually refrain on buying pieces I'm unsure about until they go on sale, and if it's still left in my size while discounted, then I figure it's meant to be!


----------



## absolutpink

Nothing has appealed to me lately when shopping so I haven't really bought much... I did just pick up this skirt though. I didn't buy the top, and my plans are to wear it with probably a black or white blouse and heels.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

*
*

First Aid To The Injured


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## mcb100

More of an "accessories" purchase than "wardrobe" but I just got my second pair of Gucci eyeglasses. (I really wanted a brown pair, and I only had black pairs. Since I lightened my hair to a very, very, light blond shade I feel like brown frames suit me better than harsh black. I love, them. Gucci does eyeglasses well, in my opinion.


----------



## emilyjustice

applecidered said:


> Caved an bought this red Burberry polo for original price while shopping the day after xmas.
> 
> https://us.burberry.com/check-placket-polo-shirt-p38128361
> 
> I normally never buy anything at retail, but I figured I can upgrade my one purple Lacoste polo for any casual work outings...


I'm so jealous! I just got my first Ralph Lauren polo at Marshall's lol. (Broke college student.)


----------



## jmcadon

I just did some damage at Newman Marcus.  Got 2 new Equipment dresses and 3 new blouses.  It is already in the high 70s here so time to start thinking about cool silks!


----------



## loveshoes1

absolutpink said:


> Nothing has appealed to me lately when shopping so I haven't really bought much... I did just pick up this skirt though. I didn't buy the top, and my plans are to wear it with probably a black or white blouse and heels.


Where is this from?  I love those shoes.


----------



## absolutpink

loveshoes1 said:


> Where is this from?  I love those shoes.



It was from a Canadian store called Dynamite, I think the skirt was around $20


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just got these from Stradivarius, a Spanish High Street brand. What do u ladies think? I thought it will be fun for the hot days ahead but I am not too sure.


----------



## aki_sato

This dress from Zadig et Voltaire and found out it is cheaper in Sydney than here in Singapore!


----------



## Kusum_parjapat

Denim hotpants and red and blue check shirt with sneakers.


----------



## LKKay

Lucky Brand denim pinafore dress


----------



## hikkichan

I live in Asia and I have been looking for CK inner wear for ages! Couldn't find it in Malaysia, Singapore and Japan but now that I'm in London I spent a small fortune on them. 

Love them to bits! Gonna wear them for layering, working out and sleeping (or just as undies)


----------



## emilyjustice

SG doesn't carry CK? That surprises me. I'll have to stock up before I move back haha. My most recent purchase is these awesome shorts! They're "Knox Rose" brand, which is Target's knock-off version of Miss Me. They're so comfortable, and the sizing actually makes sense. Love them!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LKKay said:


> Lucky Brand denim pinafore dress



So cute !


----------



## LKKay

Pollie-Jean said:


> So cute !



Thanks Pollie-Jean!


----------



## LKKay

James Perse shirt dress


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LKKay said:


> James Perse shirt dress



 I'm a sucker for white shirts

May I ask, where you found it ?


----------



## LKKay

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm a sucker for white shirts
> 
> May I ask, where you found it ?



Hi, I got it on eBay!


----------



## Ellapretty

I picked up these Steve Madden and Ivanka ***** shoes at the Nordstrom Warehouse sale:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LKKay said:


> Hi, I got it on eBay!



You're lucky


----------



## AdaSop

My recent ( probably 2 months) purchases.  I love clothes but very selected and prefer high quality clothes that fits my body well.  I never buy without planning, in other words when I go to the store I already know what I am trying it on.  Mostly buy items at least 25% off.  Wish it was more however things I like usually sell out fast so where I can I do save.


----------



## AdaSop

Sorry can only upload one pic at the time.  Not sure why?


----------



## AdaSop

One more


----------



## AdaSop

Another dress


----------



## AdaSop

Ok, last one.


----------



## randr21

AdaSop said:


> My recent ( probably 2 months) purchases.  I love clothes but very selected and prefer high quality clothes that fits my body well.  I never buy without planning, in other words when I go to the store I already know what I am trying it on.  Mostly buy items at least 25% off.  Wish it was more however things I like usually sell out fast so where I can I do save.


Love your style.  I'm the same way, mostly buy quality on sale only, and I get very upset when things happen to them, like moth holes or something hard to repair.  I still have clothes from 15 yrs ago.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## KookyMeow

AdaSop said:


> One more




This looks amazing, I love it! What is the fabric?


----------



## Havanese 28

AdaSop said:


> Ok, last one.


Beautiful items!  When you know your style and your colors, this approach is great for building a lasting wardrobe.  You'll always have something to wear and you'll look amazing.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## LillyH861

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Show us what you're buying!
> 
> previous thread for reference:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/what-was-your-most-recent-clothing-purchase-s-65507.html



I just ordered this Tree of Life Cuff from Mark and Estel. I'm so excited! I need some statement pieces to spice up my wardrobe but I don't want it so crazy that I can't wear it with multiple looks. 





They have a half off coupon with code: 50MEL for you discount hunters

Its definitely my last ordered but I'm still waiting for it to arrive


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just bought this top @ $10 from H&M sale, going to pair it with white shorts/jeans..


----------



## NYYankeeGrl




----------



## gatorpooh

Two new dresses for my trip to LA. Alice and Olivia and Elizabeth and James


----------



## k*d

Just preordered this Maticevski bustier & skirt.  I saved a bundle buying from a boutique in Australia.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

a scarf


----------



## LKKay

Purchased an off the shoulder top and my first pair of culottes yesterday! I'm still undecided on the culottes so opinions would be appreciated


----------



## jellybebe

LKKay said:


> View attachment 3401143
> 
> Purchased an off the shoulder top and my first pair of culottes yesterday! I'm still undecided on the culottes so opinions would be appreciated



I think they look super cute! They are not overly baggy or oversized and they look very nice!


----------



## jellybebe

I just ordered another set from Cecilie Copenhagen. I love the set I have, I wear it almost every weekend. Here is a pic modeled by blogger Steps of Style.


----------



## randr21

LKKay said:


> View attachment 3401143
> 
> Purchased an off the shoulder top and my first pair of culottes yesterday! I'm still undecided on the culottes so opinions would be appreciated


Looks great on you, and styled perfectly with the top. Keep!  Im sure theyre comfy too.


----------



## LKKay

jellybebe said:


> I think they look super cute! They are not overly baggy or oversized and they look very nice!





randr21 said:


> Looks great on you, and styled perfectly with the top. Keep!  Im sure theyre comfy too.



Thanks for the feedback jellybebe and randr21!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## absolutpink

LKKay said:


> View attachment 3401143
> 
> Purchased an off the shoulder top and my first pair of culottes yesterday! I'm still undecided on the culottes so opinions would be appreciated


I think they look great!



jellybebe said:


> I just ordered another set from Cecilie Copenhagen. I love the set I have, I wear it almost every weekend. Here is a pic modeled by blogger Steps of Style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401424



Love this!


----------



## Perfect Day

k*d said:


> Just preordered this Maticevski bustier & skirt.  I saved a bundle buying from a boutique in Australia.
> 
> View attachment 3392364


Beautiful - truly beautiful


----------



## k*d

Perfect Day said:


> Beautiful - truly beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

I recently purchased a Dolce and Gabbana Tie for my husband and a Versace Tie. I can't wait to give them to him for his birthday! 
So excited.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I can't get enough of C&E the fling


----------



## dotty8

Ugh, quite a lot recently... here are some pieces that I remember right now 

- MAX&Co cashmere lilac cardigan
- MAX&Co light grey cardigan
- Moschino bikini
- Moschino striped shorts
- Moschino tank top
- S. Oliver navy cardigan
- Tommy Hilfiger classic light pink V-neck sweater
- Tommy Hilfiger white V-neck sweater with navy polka dot pattern
- Tommy Hilfiger light grey T-shirt
- Silvian Heach white crystal embellished top
- Penny Black pink summer dress
- Patrizia Pepe navy dress for work
- VILA beige dress
- Burberry Brit black long sleeved polo shirt
- MAX&Co light grey coat for autumn
- some gym clothing


----------



## maxxout

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Did you get this T shirt?  I love it.   I would like to get one.   Very cool.  And I love David Bowie.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

maxxout said:


> Did you get this T shirt?  I love it.   I would like to get one.   Very cool.  And I love David Bowie.


Thanks 
You can get it on Urban Outfitters. It's on sale. But note , it's running very small


----------



## maxxout

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks
> You can get it on Urban Outfitters. It's on sale. But note , it's running very small


Oh thank you .... I will call the one near me tomorrow.   And look online now.   Thanks for the size warning !


----------



## coniglietta

Simpsons t-shirts featuring Bart.


----------



## loveydovey35

Navy blue Diane von Furstenberg pants for work,  and Camilla and Marc half sleeve knit bodycon cocktail dress in Bordeaux...


----------



## dotty8

In the last few days:

- blue dress for work
- blue and white classic gingham shirt
- Tommy Hilfiger red jacket (pictured navy)
- Tommy Hilfiger long navy cashmere sweater
- ONLY grey sweater with application
+ gym bag 

Funny, I have never really cared for TH, but in the past year I have found so many cute and/or useful pieces there


----------



## pixiejenna

I got this coat at Nordie rack. I'm not 100% sure about it. I like that it's got a bit of moto style and it's nylon so good for bad weather. It's also heavier/warmer than you'd expect it to be. I think the color is a good one for me. I guess the reason why I'm not 100 % is its $85. I know that I will have to get another winter coat for when it's really cold out. I've lost a lot of weight over the past year and a half and even my new winter coat from last year is a tad large on me now. My SIL said it's a yes what do you ladies and gents think? 







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dotty8

^^ I think it suits you very nicely and the colour is beautiful


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pixiejenna said:


> I got this coat at Nordie rack. I'm not 100% sure about it. I like that it's got a bit of moto style and it's nylon so good for bad weather. It's also heavier/warmer than you'd expect it to be. I think the color is a good one for me. I guess the reason why I'm not 100 % is its $85. I know that I will have to get another winter coat for when it's really cold out. I've lost a lot of weight over the past year and a half and even my new winter coat from last year is a tad large on me now. My SIL said it's a yes what do you ladies and gents think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I like it on you . As dotty8 wrote ...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Can't get enough of checked dresses / shirts


----------



## Pollie-Jean

and a bit cecilie copenhagen


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Zara mens silk & cashmere sweater 
I love mens sweaters for a more casual style


----------



## lovemyrescues

Shoes and leggings from the Nordstrom sale. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




More details on my Instagram feed @marinitelady


----------



## manons88

New boots


----------



## absolutpink

I have had too much going on lately to really shop but I was able to pick up a few things this past week:
Blush flats
Black ripped jeans
Open toe sandals
Midi dress
T-shirts (white & coral)
Black v-neck blouse


----------



## AdaSop

New dress!!


----------



## AdaSop

And one more dress!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Love jeans


----------



## KayuuKathey

J. Crew Rhodes Blazer


----------



## Pollie-Jean

and I  grey


----------



## Vling13

found & purchased the lovely ecru colored Isabel Marant Ego coat! Super excited to wear it this Fall, It's being delivered today, yay!!


----------



## arnott

Got this shirt from Esprit yesterday for 40% off!


----------



## lovemyrescues

arnott said:


> Got this shirt from Esprit yesterday for 40% off!



They still exist? Who knew.


----------



## alansgail

Found this gem on ebay today for an absolute steal.....can't wait to get my first ever moto jacket!


----------



## Prada_Princess

alansgail said:


> Found this gem on ebay today for an absolute steal.....can't wait to get my first ever moto jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442464


It's lovely. Congratulations.







My new Lapin (i.e rabbit) fur coat. The fur looks a little well worn on the pics, I think it's how I stored it as the quality is really good. 

I cannot wait to wear it!

It's new, not vintage and I think a steal at £400.  The furs are unfinished which I really like and it is so lightweight I can hardly believe how warm it is.


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> It's lovely. Congratulations.
> 
> View attachment 3446362
> View attachment 3446363
> View attachment 3446364
> View attachment 3446365
> 
> 
> My new Lapin (i.e rabbit) fur coat. The fur looks a little well worn on the pics, I think it's how I stored it as the quality is really good.
> 
> I cannot wait to wear it!
> 
> It's new, not vintage and I think a steal at £400.  The furs are unfinished which I really like and it is so lightweight I can hardly believe how warm it is.


What a gorgeous coat, it's nice to see the suede on the outside for a change. I like that.


----------



## dotty8

- *Miu miu* navy quilted jacket
- *EMME by Marella* black and white dress for work (but different pattern to the one pictured)
- *EMME by Marella* black midi skirt
- *Patrizia Pepe *black dress with a ruffle
- *Patrizia Pepe* gray tweed mini skirt


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## arnott

Forever 21 top:


----------



## CassieLyons

Haha mine was boring this month.  I just updated my workout attire.  A couple new tshirts and leggings.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cecilie Copenhagen  top


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Burberry Mid Lenth Black Kensington Coat Wool/Cashmere

Wheels & Dollbaby Baby Girl Skirt

and I may have gone on a spree a Pin Up Girl & picked up a few Voodoo Vixen, Vamp & Sabrina Tops


----------



## k*d

This Tanya Taylor coat


----------



## arnott

CassieLyons said:


> Haha mine was boring this month.  I just updated my workout attire.  A couple new tshirts and leggings.



Pics?


----------



## Prada_Princess

k*d said:


> This Tanya Taylor coat
> 
> View attachment 3458638


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## k*d

Prada_Princess said:


> Absolutely beautiful



Thanks!  I figured it'd brighten up a cold day.


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> Absolutely beautiful





k*d said:


> This Tanya Taylor coat
> 
> View attachment 3458638


Yes I love it too, brightens things up as you say! Is it cashmere I cannot tell.


----------



## k*d

Perfect Day said:


> Yes I love it too, brightens things up as you say! Is it cashmere I cannot tell.


Thanks! It's 70% alpaca, 30% wool.


----------



## Perfect Day

k*d said:


> Thanks! It's 70% alpaca, 30% wool.


It's lovely and I love Alpaca wool.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Marant


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm getting ready for fall / winter


----------



## queennadine

Just bought a Linda Richards black rabbit fur vest (vintage, don't kill me please!) and a Patagonia Gatos vest. I live in Florida so I'm not sure when I'll ever wear them....but still!


----------



## Prada_Princess

queennadine said:


> Just bought a Linda Richards black rabbit fur vest (vintage, don't kill me please!) and a Patagonia Gatos vest. I live in Florida so I'm not sure when I'll ever wear them....but still!


Sounds fabulous!


----------



## dotty8

- *Twin-set* bordeaux long top
- *Twin-set* red fingerless gloves with bows 
- half of the new *Calzedonia *tights/socks/leggings fall/winter collection


----------



## queennadine

Prada_Princess said:


> Sounds fabulous!



Thanks!


----------



## k*d

The Tanya Taylor coat didn't work out. The alpaca was very scratchy, and I looked like I was wearing a fuchsia pimp coat. Not quite the look I was going for. 

I returned it and bought this Maticevski skirt instead.


----------



## jellybebe

k*d said:


> The Tanya Taylor coat didn't work out. The alpaca was very scratchy, and I looked like I was wearing a fuchsia pimp coat. Not quite the look I was going for.
> 
> I returned it and bought this Maticevski skirt instead.
> 
> View attachment 3481351



Wow is that you?


----------



## k*d

jellybebe said:


> Wow is that you?


Nope! That's the showroom model. She's stunning.


----------



## AdaSop

New items in my closet


----------



## AdaSop

And this one coming soon.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## k*d

Got this Emerson Fry mod top:


----------



## k*d

MICHAEL Michael Kors Skirt


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## KayuuKathey

Joie Annale Fringe Trim Sweater  Was on sale.(Reminded me of the Proenza one i cant afford lmao)


----------



## k*d

The MICHAEL Michael Kors skirt went back. It looked cheap IRL. 

Good news is that I finally found the perfect light coat! It even converts to a short jacket and the fur is removable. 

Veronica Beard


----------



## Yuki85

Pollie-Jean said:


>



May I ask for the brand name? I love such blouse?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Yuki85 said:


> May I ask for the brand name? I love such blouse?



The first is gwynedds, second Marc O Polo


----------



## Perfect Day

k*d said:


> The MICHAEL Michael Kors skirt went back. It looked cheap IRL.
> 
> Good news is that I finally found the perfect light coat! It even converts to a short jacket and the fur is removable.
> 
> Veronica Beard
> View attachment 3494991


Beautiful jacket. Congratulations.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Last week I got three pieces of Jason Wu non-Target clothing from the thrift store or Goodwill outlet or pay-per-pound store.



















This is the skirt

https://www.lyst.com/clothing/jason-wu-colorblock-suede-aline-skirt-violetblack-violetblack/

Normally, I sell my clothing finds, but I do keep some of my clothing finds.


----------



## lovequality

The best t-shirt with the best message i ever got )) 
i got it from http://******/2eWmXBt 

Love it!!!


----------



## k*d

Perfect Day said:


> Beautiful jacket. Congratulations.


Thanks!  It's been keeping me nice & toasty.


----------



## LKKay

Purchased this high neck sweater from H&M today


----------



## dotty8

- Guess white embellished long sleeved top
- Undercolors of Benetton tank top
- LIU JO lilac cardigan
- Twin-set sports bras


----------



## a_e

lovequality said:


> The best t-shirt with the best message i ever got ))
> i got it from http://******/2eWmXBt
> 
> Love it!!!


That's hilarious!


----------



## a_e

LKKay said:


> View attachment 3508757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased this high neck sweater from H&M today


 I love your boots though!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl




----------



## LKKay

a_e said:


> I love your boots though!!!


Thank you! They're from Zara


----------



## j19

LKKay said:


> View attachment 3508757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased this high neck sweater from H&M today


Love this!


----------



## Nkh1

Stuart weitzman highlands


----------



## MsPele

Swanky said:


> Show us what you're buying!
> 
> previous thread for reference:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/what-was-your-most-recent-clothing-purchase-s-65507.html



Dress from anthropologie.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Blond No 8 
reversible wool coat


----------



## P.Y.T.

All Saints


----------



## P.Y.T.

Zara


----------



## AdaSop

Couple of items I purchased


----------



## AdaSop

One more top


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Got me a Christmassy knit cap from Polo Ralph Lauren, for those early morning walks to the bakery...




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## nefertiri

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Got me a Christmassy knit cap from Polo Ralph Lauren, for those early morning walks to the bakery...
> 
> View attachment 3544611
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



So cute! I looove early morning walks, especially to the bakery.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

nefertiri said:


> So cute! I looove early morning walks, especially to the bakery.



Thanks! Yeah, the earlier the more peaceful and re-charging those walks are 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## k*d

Ordered this for NYE.  I hope it fits!


----------



## dotty8

- Fracomina sweater
- Emporio Armani tank top
- Tommy Hilfiger navy pyjamas with pink trim 
- Tommy Hilfiger lounge wear dresses (navy and light grey)
- Tommy Hilfiger lounge wear navy T-shirt 
- Tommy Hilfiger pink polo shirt 
- ONLY black lace sleeveless dress


----------



## Carolrx04

Swanky said:


> Show us what you're buying!
> 
> previous thread for reference:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/what-was-your-most-recent-clothing-purchase-s-65507.html


I just recently bough a beautiful pair of Michael Kors boots, perfect for our warm winters in Texas


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## j19

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Got me a Christmassy knit cap from Polo Ralph Lauren, for those early morning walks to the bakery...
> 
> View attachment 3544611
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Love it!


----------



## j19

I bought the Community Ion Pant in navy blue from Aritzia today


----------



## Pollie-Jean

j19 said:


> I bought the Community Ion Pant in navy blue from Aritzia today
> View attachment 3554783



 and I couldn't resist and bought these sweatpants with metallic / glitter effect


----------



## j19

Pollie-Jean said:


> and I couldn't resist and bought these sweatpants with metallic / glitter effect


Love these!  Where did you buy them? They look so comfy!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

j19 said:


> Love these!  Where did you buy them? They look so comfy!


Thank you 
One can't get enough of sweatpants , imo 
I've bought them at Conleys , a german online shop, label is Sienna


----------



## j19

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you
> One can't get enough of sweatpants , imo
> I've bought them at Conleys , a german online shop, label is Sienna


Me too, I love them and I have too many pairs now!


----------



## randr21

Love this color


----------



## j19

Community Thurlow sweater from Aritzia


----------



## nefertiri

Calvin Klein wool overknee socks. Gorgeous. 
It's very hard to capture the real color. It's something between burgundy, and violet.


----------



## dotty8

j19 said:


> Me too, I love them and I have too many pairs now!



Ha, you guys encouraged me to buy *Twin-set by Simona Barbieri* sweat pants  (dark grey with a cute heart on one leg, but I can't find a picture online)... I also got a workout T-shirt from *Twin-set* *by Simona Barbieri *(like the one pictured, but mine has long black sleeves). 

+ *Polo Ralph Lauren* white-gray striped top
+ *Massimo Dutti* brick red sweater with elbow patches


----------



## j19

dotty8 said:


> Ha, you guys encouraged me to buy *Twin-set by Simona Barbieri* sweat pants  (dark grey with a cute heart on one leg, but I can't find a picture online)... I also got a workout T-shirt from *Twin-set* *by Simona Barbieri *(like the one pictured, but mine has long black sleeves).
> 
> + *Polo Ralph Lauren* white-gray striped top
> + *Massimo Dutti* brick red sweater with elbow patches
> 
> View attachment 3559900
> View attachment 3559902


Love these!!


----------



## j19

Community Cebu Pant from Aritzia



And these pants from Oak and fort


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Nwt Hugo Boss sold out Dallasa dress at my local thrift for only $2. No alteration needed as it in my size, a US 4.


----------



## AdaSop

Bought couple items.  The sales are good.  Yeh quality of these pieces are amazing.


----------



## AdaSop

Got this suit.  Not something I would usually go for however going to give this a try.  Had my eyes on it for a while.  Well made.  I am in meetings all day so it will be another work outfit.


----------



## AdaSop

And the skirt to go with the the jacket.


----------



## jellybebe

Pollie-Jean said:


> and I couldn't resist and bought these sweatpants with metallic / glitter effect



These are super cute! I love a "dressy" sweatpant.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jellybebe said:


> These are super cute! I love a "dressy" sweatpant.


Thank you , jellybebe 
I love a bit glitter


----------



## LKKay

This wool-cashmere coat from Façonnable. I love the colour and material, will need to have the sleeves altered though


----------



## lasttotheparty

LKKay said:


> View attachment 3561731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wool-cashmere coat from Façonnable. I love the colour and material, will need to have the sleeves altered though



So classic and timeless. It looks amazing on you.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Anthropologie  




I  lyocell / tencel


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Stradivarius


----------



## catsinthebag

LKKay said:


> View attachment 3561731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wool-cashmere coat from Façonnable. I love the colour and material, will need to have the sleeves altered though



Looks amazing on you! Would you mind sharing who makes that cute bag?


----------



## catsinthebag

k*d said:


> Ordered this for NYE.  I hope it fits!
> 
> View attachment 3549996



Who makes this?  I love it!


----------



## absolutpink

Wilfred Daria leggings
Babaton Cristobel coat
Long black vest
Banana Republic crema sweater
Rag & Bone skinny jeans
Ugg slippers


----------



## absolutpink

j19 said:


> Community Cebu Pant from Aritzia
> View attachment 3559974



I have these too, love them!



LKKay said:


> View attachment 3561731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wool-cashmere coat from Façonnable. I love the colour and material, will need to have the sleeves altered though



Love this coat! It looks great on you


----------



## LKKay

catsinthebag said:


> Looks amazing on you! Would you mind sharing who makes that cute bag?


Thank you! It's vintage MCM.


----------



## catsinthebag

LKKay said:


> Thank you! It's vintage MCM.



It looks both classic and unique -- no wonder it's vintage!


----------



## k*d

catsinthebag said:


> Who makes this?  I love it!


Thanks!  It's called the Priestess dress by Maticevski.


----------



## catsinthebag

k*d said:


> Thanks!  It's called the Priestess dress by Maticevski.



Thank you!


----------



## k*d

I got this Johanna Ortiz skirt on sale!


----------



## Champagne_dreams1

This LAmade sweater. I've had my eye on it for weeks--finally marked 50% off!


----------



## dotty8

Over the last two weeks:

- Ralph Lauren gray cashmere sweater
- Ralph Lauren gray cashmere scarf
- Ralph Lauren striped pink and black top
- Ralph Lauren navy cardigan
- Ralph Lauren navy long sleeved top
- Ralph Lauren cream top with elbow patches
- Twin-set camouflage patterned puffer jacket 
- two long sleeved shirts for the office
- Penny Black patterned skirt
- Twin-set casual long sleeved T-shirt with lace heart pattern


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just picked up a few casual/sporty pieces....
Quilted Bomber
Adidas Superstars... (I want a pair in every color)
Grey Sweater


----------



## DizzyFairy

My latest dress purchases ... Left one is for weekend and the other is for work..


----------



## barbie_86

Just picked up a super cute skirt in the Coast sale (will probably style it with a loose, tucked in vest and wedges), and bought the Love basque in the Agent Provocateur sale:


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean

C&E Fling in Lilac


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## sophiespal

A Mackage winter coat.  I bought it from the Mackage website on sale.  Love it and nice and warm for these Canadian winters.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love reversible coats


----------



## dotty8

Too much shopping during the past week again  (I hate having too much stuff, will have to clear the wardrobe a little)... some of the items:

- *Tommy Hilfiger* striped sweater
- *EA7 by Emporio Armani* grey sports sweater 
- *EA7 by Emporio Armani *cream scarf
- *EA7 by Emporio Armani* black gloves 
- *Guess *strawberry-red long sleeved top (pictured black, mine is much nicer  )
- *Save the duck* navy ultra light jacket
- *Save the duck *lavender ultra light jacket


----------



## barbie_86

Just scored a Pucci jacket/blazer for £200 at TK Maxx in Covent Garden. I have wanted a piece by Pucci for AGES, SO chuffed! Pics will follow


----------



## barbie_86




----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just bought this pair of jeans from Pull&Bear(inditex group). High waist jeans are the best!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Ted Baker trench in Navy


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I just picked up this Burberry Finsbridge Quilt Coat from Bloomingdales along with these 2 Ashurst jackets in Black and Mushroom  
	

		
			
		

		
	




They are so very comfortable.


----------



## k*d

This takes me back to 2002.


----------



## jess236

Reiss short belted jacket


----------



## dotty8

Work dress


----------



## LKKay

TOPSHOP off-the-shoulder jumper


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Diamond Dazed

Coated leggings from NYDJ.


----------



## Docjeun

Two pairs of pj's from Oysho.


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Docjeun

Went back to the store that sells this but not in stock so I am trying to order online.....


----------



## pbmuffin

This dress from Zinagara swimwear which I bought while on vacation! You can wear it a million different ways.


----------



## Docjeun

Very pretty, you have just the right figure to wear it.


----------



## pbmuffin

Docjeun said:


> Very pretty, you have just the right figure to wear it.


Thank you!


----------



## Docjeun

I think that a person should wear clothing that is suitable to your figure, not something that is just in style at the time.  JMO


----------



## Diamond Dazed

pbmuffin said:


> This dress from Zinagara swimwear which I bought while on vacation! You can wear it a million different ways.
> View attachment 3644531


The dress is beautiful and looks fabulous on you, pbmuffin.


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Docjeun

Just the top.


----------



## dotty8

- *Tommy Hilfiger* coral sweater 
- *Palmers *lounge wear polo dress


----------



## cafecreme15

Rag and Bone Redgrave blazer (from s/s 17) which I am OBSESSED with and L'agence Rita blouse.


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Knicole

Went looking for a striped shirt but ended up with the white instead.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Docjeun said:


> View attachment 3648806



Wow, is that you in the photo?


----------



## Docjeun

kkfiregirl said:


> Wow, is that you in the photo?


No it's a picture of the top on a model on the website where I purchased it.
It's a beautiful top, I love flowey feminine clothing.


----------



## KittieKelly

Picked this up tonight, Balmain quilted denim shorts


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## KittieKelly

This morning. Naked Cashmere joggers


----------



## KittieKelly

Couldn't resist these
Charlotte Olympia Dolores Kiss Me


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Docjeun

oops, sorry


----------



## dotty8

- *Twin*-*set* *by* *Simona* *Barbieri* navy short cardigan 
- *Max* *&* *Co* organza powder pink skirt


----------



## nefertiri

dotty8 said:


> - *Twin*-*set* *by* *Simona* *Barbieri* navy short cardigan
> - *Max* *&* *Co* organza powder pink skirt



Show us, especially cardigan... I love Simona's!!!


----------



## dotty8

nefertiri said:


> Show us, especially cardigan... I love Simona's!!!



I would but I can't find the picture online  ... it's actually quite a basic piece (just what I needed), a short navy cardigan with a subtle heart made of little holes on the back + a small crystal logo


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Got these in the mail today, absolutely love them!


----------



## nefertiri

dotty8 said:


> I would but I can't find the picture online  ... it's actually quite a basic piece (just what I needed), a short navy cardigan with a subtle heart made of little holes on the back + a small crystal logo



Sounds like classic Simona, so decent but romantic. I bet it looks great.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Brae12

I am in love with off the shoulder trends! 
The blouses here are nice: http://www.zaful.com/blog/the-complete-guide-to-show-some-skin-this-season-a_135.html
But I was thinking which one is better





 or


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## _amanda_a_

I recently ordered the Christian Louboutin donata flats for my upcoming trip to Greece


----------



## LKKay

Banana Republic Reegan Pants


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Can't get enough of this print , so ...


----------



## Simplyput

Can't find a stock photo of this Milly dress.[emoji30] [emoji7] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Love the print.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I bought 3 Burberry Quilted Ashurst Jackets in Black, Claret & Sapphire from Bloomingdales on sale for $416 (orig. $595).  
(Picked up the Burberry burgundy scarf on sale at Saks for $158. )


----------



## Champagne_dreams1

I'm trying not to spend money, but I wanted to update my wardrobe with a few pieces. These J.O.A. tops are some of the more reasonably priced ones I've found:


----------



## arnott




----------



## j19

I got this sweater from Aritzia today


----------



## Hermezzy

Been on a real sneaker kick right now....
clockwise, from top left: louis vuitton, buscemi, maison margiela, dolce and gabbana


----------



## absolutpink

Pink leather jacket, grey lace trimmed cami, and I picked up a bunch of t shirts to wear with blazers & jeans.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Embroidered and patched jeans from Anthropologie.


----------



## k*d

Went a little crazy with dresses at Reformation...


----------



## AdaSop

Champagne_dreams1 said:


> I'm trying not to spend money, but I wanted to update my wardrobe with a few pieces. These J.O.A. tops are some of the more reasonably priced ones I've found:
> View attachment 3690236
> View attachment 3690235


These tops are so cute. Where do you buy this brand?


----------



## AdaSop

Few pieces I recently purchased.


----------



## AdaSop

The red top and polka dot top.


----------



## AdaSop

off white sweater with some nice details on a side, simple black top and a green shirt.


----------



## LKKay

Ordered a few pieces for an upcoming trip


----------



## ChangeMe

i bought new t-shirt and light blue jeans


----------



## absolutpink

LKKay said:


> Ordered a few pieces for an upcoming trip
> 
> View attachment 3707834
> 
> View attachment 3707831
> View attachment 3707832
> View attachment 3707833



The grey cami looks like the one I just bought... Dynamite?


----------



## LKKay

absolutpink said:


> The grey cami looks like the one I just bought... Dynamite?


Yes!


----------



## absolutpink

LKKay said:


> Yes!



Love it! I've been getting so many compliments on it


----------



## Diamond Dazed

BCBG MaxAzria white denim moto.


----------



## absolutpink

Joggers, pink t shirt, white striped t shirt, printed cami, off the shoulder blouse & a romper.


----------



## k*d

Dress:



Corset to push up the girls and suck in the gut:


----------



## petma01

I'm new to the forum!!
Thought I'd share this ladies  Recent purchase 
Got it form Barney's


----------



## Kelly M

Loft "Clean Tee" in Rose Garden


----------



## absolutpink

Two pairs of shorts, yellow top, white lace top, midi skirt & crop top outfit and open toe booties


----------



## dotty8

*Armani Jeans* T-shirt (actually, mine is navy with white sparkly stripes, but I couldn't find the photo online  )


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I am really loving jumpsuits and rompers. I found a really cute white eyelet jumpsuit at TheLadyandSailor however, they ran out of size 3. I did manage to find another, Red Valentino. The fit is relaxed, may be dressed-up or casual. Wearing it to cali, not sure of which shoes and tote I'll pair it with.


----------



## aki_sato

This Rebecca Taylor la vie dress


----------



## aki_sato

And this Rebecca Taylor top


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## dotty8

*Armani Jeans* jacket with a frill   (but mine is royal blue)


----------



## roundandround

From Maje  with 20% discount YAY!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> From Maje  with 20% discount YAY!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750150


Good deal ! That's really cute , round ! Love the color and pattern


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I went back and forth on whether or not to purchase this as I wasn't sure of the fit. I do love a bit of denim or chambray. I took the plunge, it arrived on Monday in a huge box and stored in a huge bag. This is the Stella McCartney Anija dress, the fit is perfect. I'm thinking for evening as the weight of the denim moderately heavy. It's a midi length on me as I"m tall and works well with curves.
	

		
			
		

		
	


 Wish I had my the trainers I've been eyeing to pair with this dress. I might wear it today.


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> Good deal ! That's really cute , round ! Love the color and pattern



Thanks Pollie, I thought I'm too old to wear this style but it's perfect for  summer


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love Alexander Wangs barcode tees. Now I've got all available colors


----------



## ChangeMe

I just ordered these leggings on http://www.runa-ldn.com/product-category/womens/ for my yoga classes. I know that prints in trend now and my leggings have runa prints. They are made of a great material and don't become see-through when stretched. The fit well and look amazing! Love them!!!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

ChangeMe said:


> I just ordered these leggings on http://www.runa-ldn.com/product-category/womens/ for my yoga classes. I know that prints in trend now and my leggings have runa prints. They are made of a great material and don't become see-through when stretched. The fit well and look amazing! Love them!!!


I love prints, can't make up my mind which ones to buy or if I'll buy any given I've got more than enough. If you are into any of the Marvel comics, try welovefine.com. One pair as a novelty might be fun


----------



## ChangeMe

Luv2Scoop said:


> I love prints, can't make up my mind which ones to buy or if I'll buy any given I've got more than enough. If you are into any of the Marvel comics, try welovefine.com. One pair as a novelty might be fun


thanks for suggestion


----------



## hikkichan

Two dresses from The Twee, a Korean label


----------



## dotty8

*Conte of Florence* strawberry red sleeveless polo shirt  (I already have a navy one and I love it)... two jackets by *Kocca *and a *Palmers *light blue pyjama top, but I can't find the picture online


----------



## okdot

I found this Rag & Bone cashmere sweater dress at Nordstrom Rack for $35 (~500 MSRP)


----------



## ScottyGal

Striped dress and blue skinny jeans, both H&M.


----------



## lovely64

Kaftan by Pippa Holt [emoji304][emoji304][emoji304], picture from her instagram, and online shop


----------



## lovely64

Here it is with my new Chanel shoes. I absolutely love it and it's very comfortable.[emoji173]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ love these shoes !


----------



## k_elizabeth

Just discovered the brand Richer Poorer and picked up a muscle tank. Love this brand- great quality and US made!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Blonde No 8 coat and C&E jeans


----------



## snow0160

Original 1980s banana republic photography safari vest.


----------



## kittahmeow

a beautiful etro coat


----------



## kittahmeow

some awesome things here


----------



## mcb100

: 



Got this sunhat and I also got a bikini swimsuit, cover up, and straw beach tote as well as I'm preparing to go to the beach at the end of this month.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

fall stands in front of the door


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love black sweat cardies , so cozy


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just bought this frilly blouse in hot pink. Wore it on vacation with white shorts.


----------



## love_shoes

I'm in Love with my new Zara coat, just can't wait for a bit colder weather to have an opportunity to put it on!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Just bought this Dizzylissy top and Steven crossbody/clutch on clearance at TJMaxx.


----------



## k*d

Made out like a bandit at The Reformation sale.


----------



## dotty8

From last week: *Moschino *cardigans (I loved the cut so much that I got them in both white and black) , *Kocca *navy lace cardigan and *Tommy Hilfiger* navy round neck sweater  Pictured together with some new towels and yummy chocolates


----------



## k*d

Not that I need more dressy outfits, but love this top & skirt combo:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Current Elliott the Cropped Straight
and Lala Berlin Cashmere Triangle


----------



## AdaSop

Pollie-Jean said:


> Current Elliott the Cropped Straight
> and Lala Berlin Cashmere Triangle


I have been looking for a great pair of high rise straight cropped jeans.  Would you please share how these fit.  Where did you purchase those?  Are they high rise?  Thank you


----------



## AdaSop

Few new pieces in my closet.


----------



## AdaSop

Tried to buy few fall items.


----------



## AdaSop

Last two items.  I love how these two items looked on me so instead of picking one- I bought both.  One for more casual look and the dress for work.


----------



## AdaSop

I also purchased a jacket from lululemom that I am loving.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Monse Dress


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

more damage done at DSW!!!


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

AdaSop said:


> I have been looking for a great pair of high rise straight cropped jeans.  Would you please share how these fit.  Where did you purchase those?  Are they high rise?  Thank you



Love the fit on these, they are mid-rise.  My regular size gives them a 'relaxed but not too' fit, one size down 'somewhere between a straight and a skinny.' Got mine at the Outnet.


----------



## ColdSteel

I've been such a bad noodle on Poshmark.






Lululemon "Away" Dress, photo from Agent Athletica. I passed on this dress when it was new and regretted it. I am more comfortable with my body now and found one! 






Allsaints draped silk top. Seller's pic. I live for LS tops that I don't have to putz around with buttons.


----------



## arnott




----------



## fendifemale

Just in time for fall- Harve Benard ruana.


----------



## Perfect Day

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Monse Dress


Beautiful dress x


----------



## Perfect Day

I get cold even in September. My coat came yesterday and I am delighted with it. Bring on the winter !!!!! [emoji8]


----------



## BeachBagGal

arnott said:


>



Love this shirt! Where did you purchase it?


----------



## arnott

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this shirt! Where did you purchase it?



Thank you!    It's from Human Unlimited and comes in 2 colours:

https://www.humanunlimited.com/products/womens-gray-every-saint-every-sinner-shirt?ref=buy2blurb


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Purchased these two tops and fun leggings with a sheer overskirt at Anthro's 40% off sale sale:


----------



## AdaSop

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Love the fit on these, they are mid-rise.  My regular size gives them a 'relaxed but not too' fit, one size down 'somewhere between a straight and a skinny.' Got mine at the Outnet.


THank you so much for your reply.  I love love the gray color of the once you purchased.  I think they sold out on the Outnet.  Will keep looking.  Thanks again for the reference.


----------



## LKKay

Recently purchased a few pieces for the fall


----------



## Prada_Princess

LKKay said:


> Recently purchased a few pieces for the fall
> 
> View attachment 3816336
> 
> View attachment 3816337


Beautiful leather!


Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3813730
> 
> 
> I get cold even in September. My coat came yesterday and I am delighted with it. Bring on the winter !!!!! [emoji8]


That is a massive raccoon [emoji6] it is gorgeous. They catch the wind creating a magical effect.


----------



## randr21

LKKay said:


> Recently purchased a few pieces for the fall
> 
> View attachment 3816336
> 
> View attachment 3816337


Love both items.


----------



## cloee

Kate spade bunny sweater


----------



## restricter

Treated myself to a new motorcycle jacket.


----------



## Yuki85

My new friends: T-shirt and sweater by Karl and Stan smith[emoji7][emoji7] sorry for the background I am just cleaning up [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## the_comfortista

This Emerson Fry caftan. I plan to live in it for the rest of summer. So comfy and pretty!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Purchased this lovely dress.


----------



## absolutpink

Wrap sweater
Romper
Black off the shoulder top
Striped off the shoulder top
Pink plaid shirt
Grey leggings
Pink & grey leggings
Blush shorts
White shirt
Floral cardigan


----------



## absolutpink

White open back top
Vegan leather skirt
Grey sweater
Green top
Floral blouse
Jeans
Black kimono
Blush slip ons
Olive pants
Olive cami


----------



## Cams

I got this coat from Zara


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Cams said:


> I got this coat from Zara


love it!! such a fabby color!!


----------



## Cams

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> love it!! such a fabby color!!


Thank you.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Skirted pants (so comfy and feminine):


----------



## bluejinx

So Tuxe Bodywear is having a major sale. All clearance and sale merchandise is marked down to $10 today!!!! That's 90-95% off!!! I was super well behaved and only got these 2 (Translation- this was all they had left in my size)


----------



## nicole0612

bluejinx said:


> So Tuxe Bodywear is having a major sale. All clearance and sale merchandise is marked down to $10 today!!!! That's 90-95% off!!! I was super well behaved and only got these 2 (Translation- this was all they had left in my size)
> 
> View attachment 3824537
> 
> View attachment 3824541
> View attachment 3824538



Wow, great tip. How does the sizing run?


----------



## nicole0612

restricter said:


> Treated myself to a new motorcycle jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820179
> View attachment 3820180



This is really cool looking.


----------



## bluejinx

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, great tip. How does the sizing run?



I don't know. But for $10 each I figured i had nothing to lose!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love Oakwood


----------



## nicole0612

bluejinx said:


> I don't know. But for $10 each I figured i had nothing to lose!



I figured the same and bought 4


----------



## bluejinx

Diamond Dazed said:


> Skirted pants (so comfy and feminine):
> View attachment 3823451



Where is this from?


----------



## bluejinx

nicole0612 said:


> I figured the same and bought 4



Awesome! Which ones?


----------



## Diamond Dazed

bluejinx said:


> Where is this from?


Anthropologie


----------



## Pollie-Jean

a bit of pink can not hurt


----------



## nicole0612

bluejinx said:


> Awesome! Which ones?


One plain short sleeve in black, one lace short sleeve in black, one silk blousy short sleeve in navy, one plain long sleeve in black.  Just some basics 
I have been wanting to try a body suit for slim fit tailored skirts, and at $10 for $100-200 items I can't really go wrong.
Thanks for posting this one!


----------



## dotty8

I got a cute *PennyBlack* down coat in Milan last week   (but mine is dark blue)


----------



## pbmuffin

This dress by Alice + Olivia. Florals + birds = my ultimate weakness!


----------



## luv2shop_78

absolutpink said:


> Wrap sweater
> Romper
> Black off the shoulder top
> Striped off the shoulder top
> Pink plaid shirt
> Grey leggings
> Pink & grey leggings
> Blush shorts
> White shirt
> Floral cardigan


May I ask where the fringed wrap cardigan and the floral cardigan are from?


----------



## Sweet Fire

Gucci glitter t shirt. 

I usually stay away from logo clothing but the glitter is just so pretty and girly that I couldn't resist.


----------



## absolutpink

luv2shop_78 said:


> May I ask where the fringed wrap cardigan and the floral cardigan are from?



The fringed cardigan was from Vici Collection (www.vicicollection.com), and the floral wrap was from a Canadian company called Silver Icing (www.silvericing.com)


----------



## k*d

Johanna Ortiz top & skirt combo.   Pic by Justin Macala, model is Jenny Lopez.


----------



## obscurity7

Just got this amazing vest from Barbour over the weekend at Nordstrom.  I'd been wanting to replace my more casual vest that was nearing on 9 years old, and you can't go wrong with anything from Barbour.


----------



## ColdSteel

Preloved McQueen Skull scarf in Crimson/Ivory
Preloved Balenciaga Arena Giant Bracelet, Black with Rosegold hardware

Two things I've wanted to find preloved for a long time and the planets aligned!


----------



## obscurity7

ColdSteel said:


> Preloved McQueen Skull scarf in Crimson/Ivory
> Preloved Balenciaga Arena Giant Bracelet, Black with Rosegold hardware
> 
> Two things I've wanted to find preloved for a long time and the planets aligned!


I love AMQ scarves!  I'm considering how many is "too many."  LOL
I still have a Balenciaga bracelet on my own list.


----------



## dotty8

*Tommy Hilfiger* lounge-wear dress


----------



## ColdSteel

obscurity7 said:


> I love AMQ scarves! I'm considering how many is "too many." LOL
> I still have a Balenciaga bracelet on my own list.



I have two McQ scarves and love them. Held off on the AMQ because I've been hesitant to wear silk chiffon scarves because they seem so easy to snag. I can't wait. It'll be my first skull scarf! 
What Balenciaga bracelet do you like? There was something about the giant hardware that drew me in!


----------



## BagLadyT

pbmuffin said:


> This dress by Alice + Olivia. Florals + birds = my ultimate weakness!
> View attachment 3835218



Gorgeous!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

two cozy cardigans


----------



## Prada_Princess

Trousers from John Lewis. I can't wait to wear them. £75.


----------



## justeen

Bought this Ed Hardy coat for fall the other day can’t get over how unique it is!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

You can never have enough coats


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Super excited about this incredibly warm Cashin for Sills coat! I've been obsessed with Bonnie Cashin lately and I'm so glad to pick up piece designed by her. I'm planning on clinching the waist with a belt, but here she is for now, perfect for the winter!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Got this dress at the COS sale. I really love the color and defined waistline (on me it’s more defined than on the model, perhaps she’s wearing a -for her- bigger size?)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

a scarf


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just picked up this poncho from Forever 21 Shanghai, love the color combination.


----------



## k*d

I made out like a bandit and got these at 50% off:





Also stocked up on work tops at Zara:


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wrong post, sorry!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My Christmas outfits are decided, all thanks to Zara!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^

This is soo cute


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> 
> This is soo cute



Thank you! I am planning to wear it with above the knee boots..


----------



## ChangeMe

ordered a green sparkling dress for New Year party


----------



## Diamond Dazed




----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just bought this sweater dress from Stradivarius, 20% off.


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> Just bought this sweater dress from Stradivarius, 20% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888666



Cute! 

I have bought way too many clothes lately. I got this Natasha Zinko cardie in the Shopbop sale:


I also got this Chinti & Parker sweater that is not on sale:


----------



## dotty8

*Twin-set* sport bras


----------



## ninjanna

LOVER DRESS!
Can't wait until it arrives!


----------



## ColdSteel

Pucci dress that will be perfect for some holiday parties and then some. Plus... stretch! Also picked up a cute Zac Posen tuxedo blouse that can be seen hanging to the left. Love my favorite consignment shop!


----------



## skyqueen

CK faux fur long coat...perfect!


----------



## LuxePRW

Although it's been around forever, I finally found a leather moto jacket that I love!  The AllSaints Balfern.  I got it when it was 30% off and I love it!  Can't wait until Texas decides it's winter so that I can wear it!






These Joggers from Ann Taylor fit amazingly well.  I love them!





Also love these side stripe pants from Ann Taylor.  Fit is excellent!


----------



## Notorious Pink

k*d said:


> I made out like a bandit and got these at 50% off:
> View attachment 3875253
> View attachment 3875254
> View attachment 3875255
> 
> 
> Also stocked up on work tops at Zara:
> View attachment 3875261
> View attachment 3875262
> View attachment 3875263
> View attachment 3875264



Love the first two tops and dress! Where are they from?


----------



## ColdSteel

Free People Embroidered Austin Dress: https://www.freepeople.com/shop/emb...ARCHRESULTS&color=066&quantity=1&type=REGULAR

I have this same silhouette in three other patterns. Almost passed and then realized how much I love it. It's so versatile and easy to wear and style. Picked up during a Macy's event. Got another FP high-neck lace trapeze tunic from the Last Act section for a steal as well.


----------



## k*d

BBC said:


> Love the first two tops and dress! Where are they from?



Thanks!  All are from Moda Operandi.  The tops are Johanna Ortiz, and the top/skirt combo is Brock Collection.


----------



## Diamond Dazed




----------



## Pollie-Jean

LuxePRW said:


> Also love these side stripe pants from Ann Taylor.  Fit is excellent!



Love these ! 

I need a cozy , long sweat dress for winter


----------



## absolutpink

Christmas shopping has taken over clothes shopping but I have managed to pick up a few things...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A. McQueen scarf


----------



## dotty8

- *Massimo Dutti* black sweater with elbow patches
- *Polo Ralph Lauren* cable-knit sweater 
- *Hugo Boss* pencil skirt


----------



## dotty8

- *Max&Co* silk dress
- *Karl Lagerfeld* T-shirt


----------



## lakeshow

Bought this DVF skirt on a whim. It's clearly a SS piece but I like how NaP styled it with boots and a sweater! it's marked down to under $100 on Saks 



Another Saks markdown - AG coated jeans in a deep currant colour. 



Eddie Borgo safety chain detail bracelet - have wanted this for a while!


----------



## fendifemale

ModX sweater


----------



## skyqueen

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 3909943
> 
> ModX sweater


Very cute...can be worn either casual or dressy. 
BTW, your baby is adorable!


----------



## fendifemale

skyqueen said:


> Very cute...can be worn either casual or dressy.
> BTW, your baby is adorable!


Thank you! I love it. The baby is my nephew. Thank you.♡


----------



## ChangeMe

bought this sweater


----------



## Selenet

My new clothes from Fendi! Some motivation to work out. [emoji3]


----------



## dotty8

- *Pennyblack* black dress
- *Pennyblack* blue top
- *Liu Jo* pink skirt
- *Polo Ralph Lauren* grey gloves
- *Max&Co* pink office dress
- *Max&Co* blue patterned office dress
- *Max Mara Weekend* Spring 2018 T-shirt (but mine is white  )
- *Max Mara Weeken*d Spring 2018 crystal bow brooch


----------



## skyqueen

On a faux fur kick...McQueen


----------



## LKKay

Recently picked up a cocoon coat from the Gap, a few things from Zara, and a lace top from H&M.


----------



## dotty8

I already have a couple of similar tulle dresses in my closet, but I couldn't resist this one 

- * Max Mara Shine* tulle dress


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

I got lucky and found two items in my size I liked enough to buy them during an PRL online sale.

Merino knit jacket in a dark navy with leather elbow patches. (Suede-Trim Merino Cardigan)







And a Shirt. Also in navy. "Windsor navy" and they consider it "weathered" ...




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Selenet

One of my favorite designers, Liisa Riski (Riski Studios) was having sales so ended up purchaissing three dresses. It is dark here so I attach the sample pics as well for a better idea. Wish I had better pics, they are gorgeous and very well made!
From the last light pink dress, 10% of profits are donated to animal shelter.


----------



## dotty8

Continuing my '_Max Mara group'_ (Max&Co, PennyBlack, Max Mara Weekend, Max Mara... I guess I really like their styles) shopping spree  :

- *Max&Co* SS 2018 zip skirt


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Oakwood Fake Fur Coat


----------



## Selenet

Sale finds! Black dress from Givenchy and a cute mini skirt from  Miu Miu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Bought this black jacquard skirt, can’t wait to wear with boots and leggings.


----------



## skyqueen

Pollie-Jean said:


> Oakwood Fake Fur Coat


Love this, Pollie...what fun!


----------



## P.Y.T.

I bought my 2 month baby girl these cute bow leggings


----------



## Pollie-Jean

P.Y.T. said:


> I bought my 2 month baby girl these cute bow leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932920


This is SOO cute


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Paige Noella


----------



## dotty8

- two *Massimo Dutti* wool sweaters with ruffle neckline (the same style, but different colour): dark blue and light grey 

- *Montego *grey dress for work with lace print


----------



## gatorpooh

Canada Goose Shelburne Jacket 
This Florida girl can’t handle the negative temps in Canada [emoji1063]


----------



## Highestcloud

This weekend I snatched up a lace cami in light pink from the H&M sale. Planning to wear that with a grey fluffy cardigan during this cold weather. And to top it all of a mahogany brown faux fur coat from Warehouse Sale. My first clothing purchase this year!


----------



## dotty8

- *Polo Ralph Lauren *strawberry red cable knit sweater 
- *Tommy Hilfiger* winter scarf


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

I adore Kiyonna dresses..they have a way of making the most of my curves 

The Valentina:


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Wrap dresses are flattering on all kinds of body types...and very comfy, too. I love this and can't wait to wear it!

The Whimsy Wrap:


----------



## Feeqiao

I've been looking for a perfect green blazer. I really like Balmain ones, but I'm not willing to use that kind of money now. I found this one at Banana Republic. 





I'm really hoping that this is the one! I ordered last year one from Mango, but it didn't fit me well, so I returned it. Now waiting for this to arrive. I have one gray BR blazer and I love that one.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I. Marant Etoile wool scarf


----------



## Sterntalerli

Went a little crazy:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

there is nothing like a cozy sweat


----------



## dangerouscurves

Got the Balmain T-shirt for only 139€ (469€) from Net-a-porter clearance sale. Then I got the Kenzo sweatshirt from Yoox.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Fun embroidered dress:


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Black shirt dress from Editor’s Market. I think I am going to get lots of mileage from this piece.


----------



## dotty8

dotty8 said:


> - *Polo Ralph Lauren *strawberry red cable knit sweater
> - *Tommy Hilfiger* winter scarf
> View attachment 3943147
> View attachment 3943148



I liked the comfy scarf so much that I went back and also got a beige one  

I also got a cute spring *Liu Jo *trench coat (with a detachable brooch) and a light *Emme by Marella* beige parka


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I bought this lavender v-neck cashmere sweater from Everlane... and I love it! Shown here with another recent purchase, Elie Tahari silk scarf in black, white & lavender. Anyone else Everlane fans?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just got this Uniqlo basic for $19.90.


----------



## ScottyGal

Hollister


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I always wanted a gray parka
Blonde No 8 on sale


----------



## Selenet

Kenzo dress 255€ from Printemps in Strasburg. Not sure if the tiger is outdated but I fell in love with the feminine silhouette of the dress.


----------



## dotty8

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3993435
> 
> 
> Kenzo dress 255€ from Printemps in Strasburg. Not sure if the tiger is outdated but I fell in love with the feminine silhouette of the dress.



I love the A-line shape too  Also the colours are gorgeous


----------



## Vanana

Bought a few new dresses during travel. Can’t resist the butterflies made with velvet and gold threads on the black dress 

And no, I did not buy those sexy slippers


----------



## Vanana

The shopping continues... oh wait it never ended...
Liked the last style so much that I got 2 in different lengths and colors.


----------



## dotty8

*Tommy Hilfiger* dress and polo T-shirt


----------



## Bjstew

So I can’t decide if this looks ok on me or not. Thoughts from anyone?  Wondering  if it should be shorter or just returned? Does this make me look way bigger then I am? Picture taken in kids bathroom.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Vanana said:


> The shopping continues... oh wait it never ended...
> Liked the last style so much that I got 2 in different lengths and colors.
> View attachment 3994367



Vanana, I love this, who makes it?



dotty8 said:


> *Tommy Hilfiger* dress and polo T-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006347



Oh, what a great dress for spring!!!


----------



## Vanana

BBC said:


> Vanana, I love this, who makes it?



Sorry but this was wool coat purchased from a non designer random boutique in Italy when browsing. Just checked and it literally say “made in Italy”


----------



## snibor

Bjstew said:


> So I can’t decide if this looks ok on me or not. Thoughts from anyone?  Wondering  if it should be shorter or just returned? Does this make me look way bigger then I am? Picture taken in kids bathroom.



Not loving it on you. I have to tell you I tried something similar and another lady in store tried same thing and we both kept looking at ourselves unsure like you.  I say if your unsure return it.  You have a gorgeous figure and shouldn’t feel just “ok” in it.


----------



## BindiBabe

Diamond Dazed said:


> Fun embroidered dress:
> View attachment 3957634


 
I really like this dress. Where is it from?
Thx!


----------



## Bjstew

snibor said:


> Not loving it on you. I have to tell you I tried something similar and another lady in store tried same thing and we both kept looking at ourselves unsure like you.  I say if your unsure return it.  You have a gorgeous figure and shouldn’t feel just “ok” in it.


Thank you for your opinion!  Really appreciate it.  Like you I’m just not sure this big pant style is good on me (especially in romper style. I’m very petite and short too. It is comfy, but not sure I feel supper confident in it.


----------



## snibor

Bjstew said:


> Thank you for your opinion!  Really appreciate it.  Like you I’m just not sure this big pant style is good on me (especially in romper style. I’m very petite and short too. It is comfy, but not sure I feel supper confident in it.


That’s how I felt.  I kept trying back on and looking unsure.  I’m on the petite side too.   Funny cauz this other woman was trying on same thing as me and kept looking at herself too and she ultimately decided not to buy too.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

BindiBabe said:


> I really like this dress. Where is it from?
> Thx!



Thanks! It's from Anthropologie.


----------



## BindiBabe

Diamond Dazed said:


> Thanks! It's from Anthropologie.



Thank you Diamond Dazed!


----------



## TommyH

Non designer thing but i like this(old) jacket her. The Fred Perry stitchery and the German Coloring looks great.


----------



## astromantic

I went a little crazy during the winter clearance sales...

Tops


1State long sleeve blouse


Maxmara cowl neck blouse


Vince Camuto mixed media knit


Lord & Taylor merino knit

Blazers:


Maxmara Weekend tweed blazer


Maxmara Weekend jersey blazer - had to replace my old and worn out navy blazer


Jones New York washable suit jacket

Coats: needed new ones 


CK anorak 


Soia & Kyo Payton parka 

Bottoms:


Judith & Charles wool pencil skirt


Dex wool blend pinstripe ankle trousers


Chaps faux suede leggings

Dress: 


Theory Betty wool sheath 

Shoes 


Sam Edelman Alwyn sling backs... I really didn’t need this, I just wanted it [emoji5]

I got most of these items at 70% off or more so less guilt there. Coats were around 50%-60% off as I got them earlier in the winter sale season to ensure I had my size. I’m done for the year until summer clearance starts (but I never really like summer clothes). I’m trying a new strategy with my shopping, buying at certain times of the year so I bring in less stuff and be more focused on what I buy.


----------



## dotty8

- *PennyBlack* blouse
- *PennyBlack* skirt
- *Max&Co* heart patterned top


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Wow ....  the things you find in oddball trading mall type places.   I just got a $150 + dress for $10 that looks like it has never been worn.  Probably was once or twice, but it appears flawless.  David's Bridal F14196, a tiered organza strapless in black.  I'm not sure what the original prices was (one site mentions $175), but there is one on Tradesy for $142 and a couple of other sites for as little as $75.  This was in a local flea market/antique mall type place for $20, then marked 50% off.  It's just a little tight, but incentive to trim down a bit.


----------



## Selenet

Kenzo pullover 250€ 




Kenzo t-shirt 50,50€




Uniqlo x Marimekko t-shirts 14,90€/one




Uniqlo x Marimekko trousers 39,90€




Moncler vest from Lyst 440€

https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping/women/moncler-liane-padded-gilet-item-12554995.aspx

The rest I bought from Paris. [emoji4]


----------



## missmoimoi

Ok, I think I know the answer anyway. This is too matchy-matchy but amazingly close!  I would only mix top or bottom with simple black piece anyhoo [emoji851] don’t think I can carry off entire head to toe bold stripes but yea, look at the pink & olive [emoji848]


----------



## missmoimoi

Example


----------



## MizGemma

I have a lot of clothing from last year, so just buying a few things for this spring/summer. I'm in N Cali, but the shopping in person is really difficult. I can never find the color or size I want. Going in person just causes frustration. I'm average height and an average size. Still waiting on the below from the mail.


From the outnet.com. A Zimmerman black silk top:



From the DVF.com F&F sale, a silk top:


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Selenet

Went to London this weekend and did some shopping 






CDG Play long sleeved shirt





CDG Play T-shirt

Really loved visiting the Dover street boutique!





Stella Mccartney x Adidas top





Uniqlo tops; the dark red one is 100% wool and was on sale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutpink

I've been on a little bit of a spree lately 

(I'm noticing a major theme here, looks like I need to add more color to my wardrobe!)


----------



## absolutpink

Second post since you can only post 10 at a time!


----------



## k*d

Just ordered this and hope it looks good on me. It’d be great for weddings and wine country parties.


----------



## MizGemma

Where is it from? Am in love!!



k*d said:


> Just ordered this and hope it looks good on me. It’d be great for weddings and wine country parties.
> 
> View attachment 4051092
> View attachment 4051093


----------



## faintlymacabre

A few things picked up from the complexgeometries sale.    I can't wait to receive these!!!  I'm pregnant right now, so that last dress will have to wait, but I've had my eyes on it since it came out.


----------



## absolutpink

Spring shopping is coming slowly... I have no idea what to buy this year!


----------



## k*d

MizGemma said:


> Where is it from? Am in love!!



The designer is Brock Collection, and The Line carried this shorter version.  Matches Fashion & Barneys has the longer one which can be hemmed to this length.


----------



## dotty8

- *Guess *parka
- *Guess *T-shirt 
- *Slam *long sleeved navy top (couldn't find a picture )


----------



## absolutpink

Kimono tie top and leggings


----------



## Selenet

Picked up some things for summer [emoji4]





Prada summer dress



Theory safari dress



Tiger of Sweden shirt


----------



## absolutpink

T shirt and blouse


----------



## Pollie-Jean

it's hilarious


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I tried countless designers and landed again at gap


----------



## dotty8

*RED Valentino* lace skirt and some fluffy *Karl Lagerfeld* socks


----------



## absolutpink

Pollie-Jean said:


> it's hilarious



And so very true so often!


----------



## absolutpink

Two dresses and two blouses (and yes, I have both of these blouses now in multiple colors!). I also have the YFB dress in a different color, but I got it years ago so it was time for a new one!


----------



## dotty8

- *Max & Co.* heart dress 
- *Max & Co.* floral summer dress 
- *Slam* long striped polo T-shirt / dress (again I can't find a picture )


----------



## dotty8

- *Armani Exchange *patterned skirt 
- *Massimo Dutti* white cotton jumper 
- *Rinascimento* T-shirt


----------



## dotty8

Another *Slam *T-shirt, this time a red one  (and I finally found pictures of previously listed Slam T-shirts, lol... but my longsleveed one is navy, while the long polo shirt / dress has a white collar instead of the navy one pictured  )


----------



## dotty8

- another *Slam *sweater (I guess I'll have to go sailing ), but mine is navy 
- *GAP *floral jumpsuit (the picture doesn't do it justice )
- *GAP *black T-shirt with tiny golden hearts (can't find a picture)


----------



## QueenCharisma

Dress by Collectif.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Two beautiful Valentino dresses.


----------



## absolutpink

Sandals, pants & shorts... and my new Neverfull!


----------



## Vanana

Forgot to post here. Was looking for a yellow summer dress and it finally arrived! Need minor taking in the side but a keeper! So excited to wear it out - such a happy color! (Probably not with the dressy shoes I tried on with but rather sandals though)


----------



## baghagg

Vanana said:


> Forgot to post here. Was looking for a yellow summer dress and it finally arrived! Need minor taking in the side but a keeper! So excited to wear it out - such a happy color! (Probably not with the dressy shoes I tried on with but rather sandals though)
> 
> View attachment 4093637
> View attachment 4093638


Stunning!
ETA:  and you look stunning in it!  Who makes this dress?


----------



## Vanana

baghagg said:


> Stunning!
> ETA:  and you look stunning in it!  Who makes this dress?


Thank you! Glamorous ruffled dress


----------



## Vanana

Added some coordinating pieces and a swimsuit for summer


----------



## astromantic

Spring haul... pretty boring. Picked up some 3 basic tees for under $10 each as I cleaned out my wardrobe of some older stuff. 



found a past season Zara summer dress in yellow at Winners of all places (last year I found blue Zara d’Orsay flats for cheap too)



The matching pencil skirt on clearance to a grey blazer I found during winter clearance, so now I got the full suit 



and a metallic blue tweed moto jacket I’m already looking forward to wear in the fall...


----------



## dotty8

- *Patrizia Pepe* black dress
- *Patrizia Pepe* navy dress
- *Armani Exchange* black parka with a ruffle  (can't find a picture)
- *Fendi *silk scarf


----------



## QueenCharisma




----------



## Chinese Warrior

Been looking for a white breezy dress for my summer holiday in Thailand and I think I found it! From Editor’s Market.


----------



## Vanana

Arrived today


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

dotty8 said:


> - *Armani Exchange* black parka with a ruffle  (can't find a picture)


You have a camera?  Real pictures are better than stock pictures in many cases.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Chinese Warrior said:


> Been looking for a white breezy dress for my summer holiday in Thailand and I think I found it! From Editor’s Market.


Got something similar from 9West not too long ago.  Different cut, but same idea.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Vanana said:


> Forgot to post here. Was looking for a yellow summer dress and it finally arrived! Need minor taking in the side but a keeper! So excited to wear it out - such a happy color! (Probably not with the dressy shoes I tried on with but rather sandals though)


Sunny yellow is good.  Ruffles are good.  Sunny yellow ruffles with white heels is good.


----------



## Vanana

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Sunny yellow is good.  Ruffles are good.  Sunny yellow ruffles with white heels is good.


Hahaha thank you and absolutely!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Max Studio skirt. It's so comfortable, light and flattering that I bought it in black as well, but with a different floral pattern.


----------



## Vanana

Dior wool and silk coat, slate blue bar jacket 
New addiction


----------



## QueenCharisma

Vanana said:


> Dior wool and silk coat, slate blue bar jacket
> New addiction
> 
> View attachment 4101131
> View attachment 4101132
> View attachment 4101133
> View attachment 4101134
> View attachment 4101135
> View attachment 4101136
> View attachment 4101137


That Dior coat is EVERYTHING.


----------



## QueenCharisma

Armani Collezioni dress from thredUP. I pray this fits - it will be lovely for the fall (it's silk) with a nice tan or even light brown blazer.


----------



## QueenCharisma

DvF silk top. This will also be cute for fall.


----------



## absolutpink

Two pairs of jeans thanks to the Aritzia Clientele sale and some DVF rose gold aviators. Now I am on a *serious* ban!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Vanana

QueenCharisma said:


> That Dior coat is EVERYTHING.


It will absolutely help me get over depression associated with cooler weather change later this year!!


----------



## absolutpink

I ended up getting the joggers in green as well


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ love this color !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Yessss , I love white tees


----------



## dotty8

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> You have a camera?  Real pictures are better than stock pictures in many cases.



I do, but that takes too much time and energy, I can hardly find time to post official pics  

- *Tommy Hilfiger* T-shirt which came with two gingham bandana scarfs  (one is blue like the one pictured and the other is yellow-green)
- three *Max & Co* short cardigans (in white, yellow and fuchsia colour)
- *Max & Co *flower blouse
- *Max & Co* white dress
*- Max & Co* anthracite dress
- *Max & Co* flowy baby blue blouse with a bow

OMG, this year I'm obsessed with Max & Co


----------



## dotty8

The rest of the pictures


----------



## Vanana

Just got these from trip to Spain and Portugal


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ Love your striped pants !


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

absolutpink said:


> and some DVF rose gold aviators. Now I am on a *serious* ban!


Picked up a similar unbranded pair and some funkier gradient ones.


----------



## Vanana

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ Love your striped pants !


Thank you  they were comfy and surprisingly wrinkle resistant!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## dotty8

- *Boutique Moschino* boucle shorts 
- *Patrizia Pepe* herringbone dress


----------



## Rityanna

Vanana said:


> Just got these from trip to Spain and Portugal
> View attachment 4113355
> View attachment 4113356
> View attachment 4113357
> View attachment 4113358
> View attachment 4113359
> View attachment 4113362


Wow these are so cute! And they look fab on you!


----------



## Vanana

Rityanna said:


> Wow these are so cute! And they look fab on you!


Thank you so much  the t shirts were my most prized surprise find! All the stones were stitched on and not glued! Still will wash inside out with a netted bag but makes such a huge difference in maintenance!


----------



## dotty8

- *Ralph Lauren* purple gingham shirt


----------



## Spellwriter

Been obsessing over these Gucci stirrup pants for months but wanted to try them on in person, so glad I did as I ended up a size down (thought they’d run small so was going to get a large, but the medium was perfect!)

Also got that Dolce & Gabana top and another DG dress for a STEAL at the Neiman Marcus in Atlanta. I kind of love the top and pants together! Thinking of wearing it to a party Saturday night!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

tee


----------



## WonderWoman76

My new vintage L.L. Bean faux suede sheepskin. Never been worn. I’ve been looking for this coat for years!


----------



## lakeshow

DVF dress. Someone made a return to Saks so I got the only one in my size! Totally not a necessary buy - I never go anywhere that this would be appropriate lol - but I love the colour and print and it was a steal on sale. It is arriving today, I hope it is in good condition and wasn't returned because something was wrong with it!


----------



## lakeshow

Nordstrom Rack impulse buy because there are never any good shoes for those of us with big feet! And they will match my Prada logo sunglasses. A little snug around my big toe but I think these will be great with just jeans a t shirt.


----------



## dotty8

- *Max & Co* black dress for work
- *Max Mara Weekend* longsleeved top with bow pattern 
- *Twin-set* summer top


----------



## WonderWoman76

Time and Tru peasant blouse from Walmart, via EBay (new with tags [emoji16]). Perfect!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just purchased this blue/white midi eyelet dress from Editor’s Market. Love the back details.


----------



## lakeshow

Cashmere sweater with embroidered stars from Equipment. I love star motifs!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## dotty8

- *Karl Lagerfeld* tweed-denim jacket
- *Twin-set* long T-shirt with a red heart on the back


----------



## absolutpink

Shoes, t shirt, dress and leggings from the Nordstrom sale. Sweatshirt from Brunette the Label, and the duster is from Aritzia (on sale! $105 instead of $215!)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Woolrich linen shirt and American Vintage dress


----------



## Vanana

So excited to finally be able to add this Chanel cashmere dress/cardigan to my collection! Also got this Chanel knit sweater from the Moscow collection


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cambio


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

I like blue.


----------



## astromantic

Been stalking these dresses that finally hit clearance!





I love this style. The plaid flares more but the blue one has really neat details on the collar


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Stretch cotton and a concealed button bar


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Tees


----------



## dotty8

*Max&Co* skirt


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## dotty8

Again mostly Max&Co items, recently it has become one of my favourite brands, the new fall collection is adorable 

- *Max&Co *pink polka dot blouse
- *Max&Co* light blue floral shirt
- *Max&Co *short cardigan with a jewel button (but mine is powder pink)
- *Max&Co* stretch striped sweater with flounce
- *Max&Co* 100% cashmere sweater


----------



## dotty8

Plus:

- *Twin-set* faux leather flower skirt  (goes well with my Chanel cammelia items)
- *Banana Republic* basic black cardigan


----------



## Pollie-Jean

cashmere / silk


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Went a little dress-crazy at Anthro:


----------



## TinyLittleElf

It was summer sale last month here in Paris so I just went a bit crazy... I usually buy my clothes twice a year during the sales 

Caroll's Mia dress







Kookai's dress


----------



## dotty8

Some pieces for the colder days 

- *Max&Co* green down coat 
- *Max&C*o black blouse
- *Max&co* light blue maxi scarf


----------



## dotty8

Went back to Max&Co (they had some great discounts) ... Argh, I really love this brand 

- *Max&Co* floral skirt 
- *Max&Co* green trousers with a ruffle
- *Max&Co* navy office trousers
- *Max&Co* belt with a bow (but mine is brown)


----------



## dooneybaby

I purchased this jacket from Anthropologie on Tuesday. I'm not sure if I'm keeping it because I noticed a couple of beads already at the bottom of my shopping bag when I got home. How the heck am I going to dry clean this?


----------



## dotty8

*Guess *long sleeved sweater  (but mine is dark blue)


----------



## dotty8

*PennyBlack *sailing style navy sweater


----------



## dotty8

*Armani Exchange* scarf


----------



## Vanana

A few new dresses... need to buy an ivory slip dress with lace edge to wear under that peach dress


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Tee


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hmmm, I just posted that I am putting myself on a clothing ban till Dec 31st...but I just broke it. Been looking for a better fitted girlfriend jeans. Stradivarius straight leg high waist jeans.


----------



## baghagg

Pollie-Jean said:


> Tee


 This is fabulous!  Who is the manufacturer and from where did you purchase?


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Vanana said:


> A few new dresses... need to buy an ivory slip dress with lace edge to wear under that peach dress
> View attachment 4182650
> View attachment 4182651
> View attachment 4182652
> View attachment 4182653


Such beautiful sexy silhouette! Love every new in dresses you have!


----------



## Selenet

My favorite designer Liisa Riski is closing down her brand so everything offline and online are -75% off!

I bought




Wool culottes and a silk raccoon shirt





Wool dress, worn here with the silk shirt



Raccoon silk dress with a bow at the neck



Silk viscose shirt



Merino wool scarf

And from other stores...




New down jacket and leather gloves (you can see them in the first picture)

Can't wait for winter [emoji1]


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## fendifemale




----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## SohoChic

I have been stalking this dress forever and finally grabbed it today on sale at Saks in Boka Raton.  Yes the dress has been work by practically everybody but I love it and so glad I waited.  It's the Zimmermann Golden Surfer dress got it for $380 (about 60% off) after using a gift card I paid $330 and also got a $35 gift card through SAKS giftcard event.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## dotty8

- *Patrizia Pep*e black skirt with gold studs
- *Max Mara Weekend* basic tops: black, white and dark blue


----------



## randr21

Second one, hope I like the color irl.


----------



## dotty8

- *Liu Jo* black cardigan with mixed buttons (but mine has a round neck)
- *Max&Co *black stretch knit dress


----------



## dotty8

Benetton pyjamas


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Bought two items from Editor’s Market this weekend. Can’t wait to wear the printed skirt this Fall/Winter and save the dress for the warmer months[emoji34]!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Ordered this beautiful fall jacket from Anthro:


----------



## dotty8

- *Max&Co* red/navy patterned office dress
- *Patrizia Pepe* black dress
- *Patrizia Pepe* sparkly gloves 
- *Max&Co* navy scarf with jewels
- *Save the Duck* beige puffer coat with dusty pink lining


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I hope it fits


----------



## Flip88

A new fur lined coat. I freeze in the winter but not this year. I bought it straight from China via Ali Express for a bargain price of £150. It took 3 weeks to come to England but I am delighted with the quality. The lining is fox and the massive hood is raccoon.

If anyone wants the seller DM me.

Bring on the winter!!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies! I am . close to buying this High Street coat..would appreciate any feedback. I have been looking for a chic, elegant coat that is not crazy expensive. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 hubby thinks it is flattering but what do men know?[emoji23]

I plan to wear it over little dresses or dressy pants. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! I am . close to buying this High Street coat..would appreciate any feedback. I have been looking for a chic, elegant coat that is not crazy expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4226605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hubby thinks it is flattering but what do men know?[emoji23]
> 
> I plan to wear it over little dresses or dressy pants. Thanks in advance!


I really like it  ! How is the material ?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Pollie-Jean said:


> I really like it  ! How is the material ?



Thank you for chiming in! It is wool, I like that the lapels are not too big as I have a chest 
I am not sure if I should hold out for a camel color coat ala the color of Max Mara??


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I had to return this Roqa coat , because it wasn't black & white , more  beige / yellow ... 


Now I'll try this one






My goodness, it is difficult to find a decent coat in Black & White


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you for chiming in! It is wool, I like that the lapels are not too big as I have a chest
> I am not sure if I should hold out for a camel color coat ala the color of Max Mara??


I prefer gray . But ... as always ... a matter of taste


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Pollie-Jean said:


> I prefer gray . But ... as always ... a matter of taste



Thank you Pollie-Jean! I bought the coat after all, much inspired by this picture on Instagram!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you Pollie-Jean! I bought the coat after all, much inspired by this picture on Instagram!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227673



Credit goes to the Instragram poster! Lovely combo!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you Pollie-Jean! I bought the coat after all, much inspired by this picture on Instagram!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227673


Congrats ! Timeless piece ! This combo is beautiful 
Btw, I received the second Roqa coat today ,
it fits, is really black / white and I keep it


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Pollie-Jean said:


> Congrats ! Timeless piece ! This combo is beautiful
> Btw, I received the second Roqa coat today ,
> it fits, is really black / white and I keep it



Hahah! I get your determination! I love a classy black/white coat too!!![emoji119]


----------



## loves

I only allow one hoodie purchase per winter [emoji89]


----------



## starrynite_87

loves said:


> I only allow one hoodie purchase per winter [emoji89]
> View attachment 4246271



I love this! Can you please post a link?


----------



## loves

starrynite_87 said:


> I love this! Can you please post a link?





hope this helps


----------



## Pollie-Jean

loves said:


> I only allow one hoodie purchase per winter [emoji89]
> View attachment 4246271


freaking cool


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just got this oversized turtleneck number from H&M, for those lazy days ahead..[emoji23]


----------



## Diamond Dazed




----------



## taho

Theory Cropped Denim Moto Jacket


----------



## the_comfortista

A vegan leather jumpsuit from Dolls Kill. I thought it looked cool, but I have no idea where to wear it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Off White Check Shirt


----------



## dotty8

*Tommy Hilfiger* sweater


----------



## randr21

My first mango purchase ever. Highly recommend for blazer lovers n on sale now for under 90 bucks.


----------



## randr21

Forgot to add in the excitement of the blazer, that the cashmere turtleneck underneath is 80 bucks from uniqlo!  not bad, but cant attest to longevity yet.  nice bright grey too.


----------



## arnott

Became a huge Queen fan this year and just got these in a Black Friday sale.   They are regular price $27.90 and $28.90 and I got them for $15 each!              Which one do you like the best?!


----------



## arnott

Became a huge Queen fan this year and just got these in a Black Friday sale.   They are regular price $27.90 and $28.90 and I got them for $15 each!              Which one do you like the best?!


----------



## SparklehorsetteMadeleine

So glad I caught this at MatchesFashion for 40% off.






 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  That's pretty cool!

Add a white shell and little black skirt ....


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

the_comfortista said:


> A vegan leather jumpsuit from Dolls Kill. I thought it looked cool, but I have no idea where to wear it.



Jumpsuits are nice, but a true one piece makes doin' the Loo a bit complicated.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

arnott said:


> Became a huge Queen fan this year and just got these in a Black Friday sale.   They are regular price $27.90 and $28.90 and I got them for $15 each!              Which one do you like the best?!



What great tees! They're all cool, but I like the middle one the best. Have you seen Bohemian Rhapsody yet? If not, I highly recommend it.


----------



## arnott

Diamond Dazed said:


> What great tees! They're all cool, but I like the middle one the best. Have you seen Bohemian Rhapsody yet? If not, I highly recommend it.



Thanks!   The middle one is the only one I really wanted but since they were such a good deal and selling fast, I got the other 2 as well.   The middle one is the Queen crest designed by Freddie Mercury with all the zodiac signs of the band.   For example Brian May is a cancer, so that crab in the middle represents him!       Yes, I did see the movie.  The shirt on the right is actually a Bohemian Rhapsody (movie) shirt so that would be Rami,  not Freddie on the shirt!


----------



## ColdSteel

J.Crew

"Fancy Pants" embroidered tee
Toothpick Jeans in New Rinse, 8" rise
Same as above but in 9" rise
Madewell

Backcountry belt in English Saddle
Banana Republic

3 Cotton/Cashmere sweaters, one camel, one navy with white stripes with "hello weekend" embroidered on it, and the last is cream with navy stripes and "daydreamer" embroidered on it in red.
Been looking for some good replacement skinnies and I'm so picky but I liked the two rises in the toothpick so much it made sense to buy. My favorite belt broke a couple months back and I've been looking for some better sweaters. I have nice cashmere ones but I've wanted some that had a more layerable weight to them.


----------



## randr21

Good deal on cashmere today only at uniqlo. I bought 1 a month ago to test it out n I really liked the feel. Bought 3 today.


----------



## renee_nyc

Theory Cashmere cocoon sweater. It was 40% off with an additional 20% discount


----------



## Lubina




----------



## dotty8

- *Boutique Moschin*o pleated skirt (but mine is black)
- *Colmar *black down coat
- *Guess *short white cardigan 
- *Twin-se*t heart bra 
- *Karl Lagerfeld* tweed skirt


----------



## hb925

Shopped the Net-a-Porter sale... love these shirts. 

*Equipment Signature printed washed-silk shirt*


----------



## Pollie-Jean

arnott said:


> Became a huge Queen fan this year and just got these in a Black Friday sale.   They are regular price $27.90 and $28.90 and I got them for $15 each!              Which one do you like the best?!


The white is my favorite


----------



## arnott

dotty8 said:


> - *Boutique Moschin*o pleated skirt (but mine is black)
> - *Colmar *black down coat
> - *Guess *short white cardigan
> - *Twin-se*t heart bra
> - *Karl Lagerfeld* tweed skirt
> 
> View attachment 4266864
> View attachment 4266865
> View attachment 4266866
> View attachment 4266867
> View attachment 4266868
> View attachment 4266869



Is that bra see-through?


----------



## arnott

Diamond Dazed said:


> What great tees! They're all cool, but I like the middle one the best. Have you seen Bohemian Rhapsody yet? If not, I highly recommend it.



I showed my Dad the shirts and he liked them so much he claimed 2 as his own!     I kept the middle one for myself!            Queen is coming to my city next summer so we have shirts to wear to the concert!


----------



## dotty8

arnott said:


> Is that bra see-through?



The dark red part is transparent, while the black velvet hearts are not


----------



## Pollie-Jean

30 % off


----------



## dotty8

- *Max&Co* grey office dress
- *Max&Co* navy patterned dress


----------



## barbie_86

SparklehorsetteMadeleine said:


> So glad I caught this at MatchesFashion for 40% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Love


----------



## mzbaglady1

Coach sweatshirt and leather gloves.


----------



## dotty8

- *PennyBlack* navy down coat 
- *Max Mara Weekend* basic longsleeved grey top (can't find a picture)
- *Karl Lagerfeld* T-shirt
- *Twin-set* lace bra with hearts


----------



## ColdSteel

J.Crew

"The Manhattan" tee
8" Toothpick jeans in black
Lilac lace ruffle neck top
"Merci Beaucoup" cashmere sweater
Red Tipi sweater with lace collar
Burberry

Half Mega Check scarf (the bandanna shaped one!)
Alexander McQueen

Modal/Cashmere shadowy skull shawl (it's HUGE!)


----------



## starrynite_87

PERFECT CONTROL FAUX LEATHER LEGGING IN BLACK by Commando





BOBBIE V NECK SWEATER IN BLACK MULTI


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Faliero Sarti


----------



## dotty8

- *Tommy Hilfiger* polo T-shirt
- another *Twin-set* lingerie set  (it even matches my Furla iPhone cover, lol)


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Icelandic Design jacket, scooped up at 50% off:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sweat


----------



## Souzie

Spell & The Gypsy tee...


Yumi Kim dresses..


And Reformation dresses..


----------



## Diamond Dazed

A few things from Sundance catalog's post-holiday sale:


----------



## Souzie

More Spell & The Gypsy stuff
Lily kimono top and flutter shorts..



Desert daisy maxi skirt..



City Lights maxi skirt..


----------



## AnnZ

xsouzie said:


> More Spell & The Gypsy stuff
> Lily kimono top and flutter shorts..
> View attachment 4305801
> 
> 
> Desert daisy maxi skirt..
> View attachment 4305802
> 
> 
> City Lights maxi skirt..
> View attachment 4305803


Love these!


----------



## Souzie

AnnZ said:


> Love these!


And on sale too!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I simply can't resist Snoopy


----------



## Souzie

Grabbed two more items from the Yumi Kim extra 40% off sale.
Paris top..


And French Riviera dress..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

this


----------



## ColdSteel

Final Sale items from my local Lululemon:

Cross Chill Run Beanie in Space Dye
Run Fast Gloves


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Yet more Dondup blazers, in cream/natural and red . If you are curvy and tall, these are perfect as they've got princess seam insets. I love that they come in cotton, wool or linen! Toss it on with trousers, sheath dress or even jeans and heels.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

on sale


----------



## Chanelandco

On sale!!!! ❤️
Love the color ( navy)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A scarf


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Darina Angelova

Can't wait to get them from customs tomorrow!


----------



## Chanelandco

Darina Angelova said:


> Can't wait to get them from customs tomorrow!


The white dress is beautiful! I love it! Where is it from ?


----------



## Darina Angelova

It's the Adriana Dress from Rebecca Taylor and it's gorgeous in real life! The perfect summer/vacation dress. If you can get it on discount, get it, highly recommend!


----------



## Chanelandco

Darina Angelova said:


> It's the Adriana Dress from Rebecca Taylor and it's gorgeous in real life! The perfect summer/vacation dress. If you can get it on discount, get it, highly recommend!


Thank you dear. 
I will have a look at it. You have great taste. All the choices are beautiful. Enjoy ❤️


----------



## Darina Angelova

Darina Angelova said:


> It's the Adriana Dress from Rebecca Taylor and it's gorgeous in real life! The perfect summer/vacation dress. If you can get it on discount, get it, highly recommend!





Chanelandco said:


> Thank you dear.
> I will have a look at it. You have great taste. All the choices are beautiful. Enjoy ❤️


Thank you so much, I truly appreciate it! You know, I felt soooooo silly lately I am a true workaholic, LOL, I always feel guilty for working all the time and never taking the time to enjoy and relax... I always daydream about my perfect "vacation outfit"! Guess what: I'm going to Amsterdam to relax for a few days on the 26th! All I want to tell you is: shop for your dream vacation outfit and then: GO THERE! You will feel so much better after that!


----------



## Darina Angelova




----------



## Chanelandco

Darina Angelova said:


> Thank you so much, I truly appreciate it! You know, I felt soooooo silly lately I am a true workaholic, LOL, I always feel guilty for working all the time and never taking the time to enjoy and relax... I always daydream about my perfect "vacation outfit"! Guess what: I'm going to Amsterdam to relax for a few days on the 26th! All I want to tell you is: shop for your dream vacation outfit and then: GO THERE! You will feel so much better after that!


Thank you for sharing this with me!
Enjoy your Amsterdam trip . I hope you will have great time there.
Please dont feel silly! Things happen always at the right time. Maybe time has come for you now to enjoy and relax ❤️
When working hard, it is good to take time to reward self with things that make us happier!


----------



## Darina Angelova

Thank you! Yes, you should never lose yourself, I truly belive that! Reward yourselves for your hard work and take some time to enjoy!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I  yellow atm


----------



## dotty8

Ugh, a ton of stuff, I can't even remember all of it, because it's been quite a long time since I've posted here 
Some of the recent pieces:

- *RED Valentino* black cashmere and silk cardigan
- *Tommy Hilfiger* cream down coat
- *Ralph Lauren* pink cable knit sweater
- *Ralph Lauren* yellow cable knit sweater
- *Versace Collection* white cardigan with golden buttons (can't find a picture)
- *Patrizia Pepe* floral skirt (can't find a picture)
- *Patrizia Pepe *light grey dress
- *RED Valentino* pink tulle skirt
- *RED Valentino* mint tulle skirt (the same as the pink one - limited edition for Milan's pop up store)
- *PennyBlack* black down coat


----------



## dotty8

Today: *Max&Co* tweed skirt with wool


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Lloyds jacket. I roll up the sleeves and looks great for spring


----------



## Sterntalerli

My newest purchases


----------



## astromantic

My winter clearance finds:
- Lord & Taylor purple merino sweater
- Adidas black leather sneakers
- Banana Republic green merino cardigan
- Weekend Max Mara maxi double faced wool coat (can’t wait to wear it during the transition from frigid winter to spring)
- Adrianna Papell red shift dress - wasn’t  a clearance find. I originally purchased a similar dress from Marella but it was really heavy (thick) and it had a wider cut on the bottom; husband said it made me look like a character out of the Handmaid’s Tale so I returned that one and found this one more flattering but fabric isn’t as nice


----------



## Pollie-Jean

more tees


----------



## ColdSteel

J.Crew Sale!

Online shopping always makes me a bit anxious for items without stretch... but I have a feeling it'll be fine!


----------



## Darina Angelova

My latest purchase from the outnet:
*W118 BY WALTER BAKER Izzy asymmetric ruffled printed crepe top*
*NICHOLAS Denim dress*
*NICHOLAS Belted floral-print denim dress
*


----------



## Sara89

Looks much much much better irl


----------



## Luv n bags

I was channel surfing and landed on Evine.  Never watched this channel before.  They were featuring Karl Lagerfeld pieces.  I picked up a dress and a top.  The dress looks so classy! I am having trouble posting photos.  If it gets fixed, I’ll post a photo of the top and the dress.


----------



## Darina Angelova

xsouzie said:


> Grabbed two more items from the Yumi Kim extra 40% off sale.
> Paris top..
> View attachment 4325405
> 
> And French Riviera dress..
> View attachment 4325407


Ahhh, wear in good health, lovely items. The sale is still ON! I have one silk dress from them - yes, it was as dreamy and divine as the pictures, the cut is flawless! Tax and customs fees be damned, I'm off shopping


----------



## dangerouscurves

This very comfy Saint Laurent hoodie from Yoox. Got it for only 123€. No reason to buy fast fashion!


----------



## Luv n bags

Miso Fine said:


> I was channel surfing and landed on Evine.  Never watched this channel before.  They were featuring Karl Lagerfeld pieces.  I picked up a dress and a top.  The dress looks so classy! I am having trouble posting photos.  If it gets fixed, I’ll post a photo of the top and the dress.


I have to get the dress taken in, but, the details are lovely!

Pics


----------



## fendifemale

Chambray paperbag shorts from Target.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Still can't believe that gym thing is really happening ... Went shopping for some gym clothes.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Darina Angelova

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Still can't believe that gym thing is really happening ... Went shopping for some gym clothes.
> 
> View attachment 4385322
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Cool, cool Love the colour palette! Keep up the good work, while looking good The results will come!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Darina Angelova said:


> Cool, cool Love the colour palette! Keep up the good work, while looking good The results will come!



Thank you very much! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Darina Angelova

https://www.reiss.com/eu/p/patent-leather-biker-jacket-womens-isla-in-oxblood-red-purple/?q=isla&gaEeList=search results

My dream burgundy leather jacket on sale on reiss.
Here is some other sale items I couldn't resist:
https://www.reiss.com/eu/p/lace-trim-dress-womens-kelis-in-black/
https://www.reiss.com/eu/p/plunge-neckline-maxi-dress-womens-lilianna-in-ecru-cream/
https://www.reiss.com/eu/p/cut-out-detail-open-toe-sandals-womens-ellen-in-clay-brown-cream/?q=ELLEN&gaEeList=search results
https://www.reiss.com/eu/p/sheer-pattern-jumper-womens-geo-in-white/?q=GEO&gaEeList=search results


----------



## Luv n bags

I wish these jeans were smaller - sold out in my size.  They are so cute.  Ted Baker embellished jeans


----------



## P.Y.T.

Zara haul


----------



## Pollie-Jean

...


----------



## Souzie

Hudson Baby Beth cropped jeans and 2 pairs of J Brand kick flares..


----------



## randr21

xsouzie said:


> Hudson Baby Beth cropped jeans and 2 pairs of J Brand kick flares..
> View attachment 4395787
> 
> View attachment 4395789
> 
> View attachment 4395790


Love these, best jeans to show off your shoes.


----------



## Souzie

randr21 said:


> Love these, best jeans to show off your shoes.



ITA and the fit is so flattering...I want to get them in every color!!


----------



## fendifemale

Talbots Quartrefoil dress


----------



## angelicskater16

Ordered these two Balmain sweaters. Lol couldn’t decide which I liked more so I opted to get them both ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## fendifemale

JCrew shirt dress (I ordered periwinkle) & LOFT lace sheath.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Can’t wear it until next winter but I bought this...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4402245


----------



## mrs.JC

(got this in light blue as well)

I live in Hawaii so these tops will be wearable/useful year round.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Vetements


----------



## ColdSteel

From Anthro:

Skylar Shine Blouse
Ribbed Kingsolver Dress
Colloquial Off the Shoulder Dress
Vivienne Maxi Dress

Happy spring closet cleanout to me. That's the most I've bought from Anthro in a LONG time.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Some recent purchases...


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I know these aren’t clothes items but here are two new bags


----------



## fendifemale

Wide leg trousers I found @ Target.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Visited H&M today, am loving the spring/summer pieces this year. Bought the skirt, will most likely buy the top!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

more tees


----------



## dotty8

*Moschino *T-shirt  (but mine is light grey)


----------



## hokatie

Barbour sweatshirt and Madewell dress


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Cannot wait for the weather to warm up so I can wear this new jumpsuit. Love the print and colors!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rick Owens


----------



## fendifemale

Jcrew Liberty shorts


----------



## jessizzl

Can’t wait to receive this dress! If anyone wants it there are a few sizes left on Net-A-Porter!


----------



## jess236

Zadig & Voltaire top


----------



## fendifemale

Jcrew


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies! Reposting my request for help here - I bought a linen blend shirt from H&M yesterday, tried it on with beige bra today and it was very see through! I own several linen capris and they are ok. What has your experience with linen shirts been? Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## luckylove

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! Reposting my request for help here - I bought a linen blend shirt from H&M yesterday, tried it on with beige bra today and it was very see through! I own several linen capris and they are ok. What has your experience with linen shirts been? Thank you for your feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438153



Your linen shirt is very pretty. If the sheerness bothers you, have you tried wearing a camisole or tank top underneath? I have a few linen tops that require a tank. I love the look of a sheer white top, but think smaller chested women can definitely get away without the layering tank more easily than I. In the past, I have done well with Theory blouses. They often make linen shirts that are a bit less sheer.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! Reposting my request for help here - I bought a linen blend shirt from H&M yesterday, tried it on with beige bra today and it was very see through! I own several linen capris and they are ok. What has your experience with linen shirts been? Thank you for your feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438153


I don't have a linen shirt but you could try styling it by wearing a camisole or a fitted tank top underneath as suggested above.  In addition, you can also wear it on top of a fitted slip dress and just tie the front ends at the waist for a nice, casual look.  Or instead of the slip dress, you can just wear the linen shirt on top of a camisole or tank top and either leave it unbuttoned or tie it at the waist, over jeans or a skirt.


----------



## randr21

Nude bodysuit from Gap


----------



## fendifemale

Loft


----------



## jinji

Dress from Ann Taylor


----------



## fendifemale

Zara


----------



## Diamond Dazed




----------



## Sterntalerli

Diamond Dazed said:


> View attachment 4456112
> View attachment 4456113


Love that dotted dress


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Sterntalerli said:


> Love that dotted dress



Thank you!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Dark green coat


----------



## Souzie

Spell & The Gypsy Love Potion tee...


Faithfull the Brand Raquel midi skirt..


----------



## Sterntalerli

Another sale find


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I managed to find the Classic Sky Essential Tee at the JCrew Seattle Flagship store ($10!!!), it is sold-out online. Unfortunately, I missed out out on the long-sleeve ;-(


----------



## hokatie

Saint Laurent t shirt


----------



## fendifemale

Brooks Brothers


----------



## P.Y.T.

Zara sale


----------



## P.Y.T.

randr21 said:


> Nude bodysuit from Gap



I need this!


----------



## ColdSteel

Lululemon Dare to Drop Tank

Getting ready for vacation in the sun...


----------



## randr21

P.Y.T. said:


> I need this!


Really comfy, and esp great if you are longer torso'd.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

sale


----------



## ColdSteel

From my once-in-a-blue-moon trip to NR:

Gerry Iris Rain Jacket. Realized it would be a good idea to take a lightweight rain shell on my vacation and it's something I can use at home, score! I tried uniqlo but their jackets just aren't built right for me.

And this Sub-Urban Riot Alpha Female shirt, because, uh, why not?

From the consignment shop I picked up a J Crew w/ Liberty Fabrics tank yesterday. Today I went back for the CL Gaucho booties in black patent that I tried on and talked myself out of. I woke up this morning and thought "I NEED THOSE BOOTS!"


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean

Off White coat


----------



## fendifemale

Jcrew Silk Halter


----------



## fendifemale

Jumpsuit from LuLu's


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Thom Krom  fleece / sweat jacket


----------



## dotty8

Some of the recent purchases - *Max&Co* black dress, grey skirt, navy cardigan and a velvet rhinestone belt  And a studded leather *Max Mara Weekend* belt


----------



## Pollie-Jean

That comes out if you buy too many bags  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Thom Krom


----------



## elektro588

I bought the Philipp Plein Yoriko t-shirt


----------



## fendifemale

Lulus pinstriped jumpsuit


----------



## ColdSteel

Nordstrom: also ordered another size in jeans. I detest buying jeans online and I'm not too hopeful, but I've always wanted the FP flats! 



TRR: Crossing my fingers it fits--a Balenciaga moto jacket.


----------



## jess236

Issey Miyake Pleats Please top


----------



## Serenity19

Madelon Mules from Repetto. These will need a matching bag once they arrive.


----------



## jess236

Serenity19 said:


> Madelon Mules from Repetto. These will need a matching bag once they arrive.
> 
> View attachment 4509614


Very nice! I love Repetto shoes.


----------



## fendifemale

Knotted Neck Blouse
(White House Black Market)


----------



## ColdSteel

Returned the Madewell jeans as I didn't like the hems and found something I liked better:
AE Highest Waist Flare Jean
AE Super High Rise Jegging
The most comfortable high waist jeans I've tried on as I'm usually NOT a fan.

And one more:
Anthropologie Donna Floral Midi Dress


----------



## fendifemale

ColdSteel said:


> Returned the Madewell jeans as I didn't like the hems and found something I liked better:
> AE Highest Waist Flare Jean
> AE Super High Rise Jegging
> The most comfortable high waist jeans I've tried on as I'm usually NOT a fan.
> 
> And one more:
> Anthropologie Donna Floral Midi Dress



I love high waist jeans. These are cute!


----------



## fendifemale

Loft Marissa trousers ($4.94!)


----------



## Tarry79




----------



## ColdSteel

An Asphalt Pre-loved Balenciaga jacket... part of an early birthday present! I'm so happy I could finally add THE ONE to my closet.


----------



## Cams

I just bought these ankle
Boots in all 3 available colors, a little crazy but I like how confortáble they are.


----------



## Tarry79

hokatie said:


> Saint Laurent t shirt


Am surprised not a lot of ladies are into high end fashion, i would have expected Balmain, Giwenchy, Valentino ready wear to be common?


----------



## fendifemale

Tarry79 said:


> Am surprised not a lot of ladies are into high end fashion, i would have expected Balmain, Giwenchy, Valentino ready wear to be common?


Some of the ladies who post in OOTD do own those designers.


----------



## loves

Got this today. I wanted a tweed but I didn't want anything from Chanel


----------



## Tarry79

fendifemale said:


> Some of the ladies who post in OOTD do own those designers.


Im seeing just seeing a lot of ladies purchasing from places like H&M, Zara, are their any forums on High end Fashion


----------



## Tarry79

loves said:


> Got this today. I wanted a tweed but I didn't want anything from Chanel
> 
> View attachment 4521926


That looks very Classy


----------



## Tarry79

loves said:


> Got this today. I wanted a tweed but I didn't want anything from Chanel
> 
> View attachment 4521926





loves said:


> Got this today. I wanted a tweed but I didn't want anything from Chanel
> 
> View attachment 4521926


i bought these item recently i love Gucci but i don't like their common products


----------



## loves

Tarry79 said:


> Im seeing just seeing a lot of ladies purchasing from places like H&M, Zara, are their any forums on High end Fashion


Go to Hermes and Chanel there are threads dedicated to men and women with their RTW. Although lots love to mix high end with high street.



Tarry79 said:


> i bought these item recently i love Gucci but i don't like their common products


I love Gucci too and I like all their stuff, it is kind of killing my wallet
Nice sports wear, it is really well made


----------



## Aerdem

A very special ready to wear piece added to my collection!

Dior Homme denim jacket. Such a gorgeous piece. Glad I could finally track this down as it was sold out by the time it was on my radar.

It has a bit of stretch, and I love the wash. A dark blue that looks a bit more formal in my opinion. Stunning details include:

-“Christian Dior Atelier” embossed motif
-14 buttons with “dior homme” logo x2 each
-black leather Dior logo patch


----------



## Tarry79

Like the the saying goes we only live one


----------



## Tarry79

Aerdem said:


> A very special ready to wear piece added to my collection!
> 
> Dior Homme denim jacket. Such a gorgeous piece. Glad I could finally track this down as it was sold out by the time it was on my radar.
> 
> It has a bit of stretch, and I love the wash. A dark blue that looks a bit more formal in my opinion. Stunning details include:
> 
> -“Christian Dior Atelier” embossed motif
> -14 buttons with “dior homme” logo x2 each
> -black leather Dior logo patch


Thats a nice jacket love the discreet branding


----------



## Tarry79

if your into classic pieces Its not hard to find quality stuff, i use to shop at places like H@M Zara Top Shop, the clothes just feel cheap compared to brands high end brands just like Balmain jeans the stiching metal zippers seem to be far better made and the fitting is amazing, i guess it all comes down to finances lol


----------



## Tarry79

Cant go wrong with Balmain jeans


----------



## Aerdem

Tarry79 said:


> Thats a nice jacket love the discreet branding


Thank you! I agree, I think a logo has its place when it’s done quietly.


----------



## Tarry79

I just checked those other thread am not too keen on Chanel and Hermes RTW although i have purchases Hermes sneakers, what do u think?


----------



## fendifemale

Tarry79 said:


> Im seeing just seeing a lot of ladies purchasing from places like H&M, Zara, are their any forums on High end Fashion


I for a fact have seen ladies in Balmain and Chanel in OOTD. I love the ladies who post high low mixed outfits as well. I've also seen people in head to toe high end who can't put it together well and look like a walking billboard. I think to assume anything about someone's finances is presumptious. Especially since this forum is full of professional/successful women and men.


----------



## Tarry79

99 percent of ladies are not millionaires, if money was no object am sure they wont be shopping on high street that a fact!


----------



## fendifemale

Tarry79 said:


> 99 percent of ladies are not millionaires, if money was no object am sure they wont be shopping on high street that a fact!


That's a very skewed sexist view. There are a plethora of women millionaires. Doesn't mean that they want to drop $1500 on a tshirt. The bottom line is what's in someone else's pocket is THEIR business. If this forum is not upscale enough for you I'm quite sure you can find some of those ladies/gents in another thread, just like someone mentioned earlier...


----------



## Tarry79

well maybe these ladies need to pay a visit to dubai the ladies over their wear Gucci t shirts to bed and quite frankly i do the same lol


----------



## fendifemale

Tarry79 said:


> well maybe these ladies need to pay a visit to dubai the ladies over their wear Gucci t shirts to bed and quite frankly i do the same lol


Good for you and those ladies. Dubai is very gorgeous and luxurious, but perhaps we all need to do what makes us happy. If Zara is what someone loves- let them eat cake as the expression goes.


----------



## Tarry79

Im literally taking the piss out of Giwenchy and Philip Plien pissed me off so i sprayed the badge thats how the arabs roll,


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Fall is coming


----------



## loves

Pollie-Jean said:


> Fall is coming


Gorgeous and I can't wait for cooler weather. This summer has been so hot.


----------



## loves

Tarry79 said:


> 99 percent of ladies are not millionaires, if money was no object am sure they wont be shopping on high street that a fact!



Maybe the nouveau riche have that stick up their bottoms. Most people don't have an issue with a good quality piece of basic from say Uniqlo.

Someone I know who has about 100m (not filthy forbes type of rich) was so tightfisted he drove a rickety old Honda or sometimes takes the bus to the club for the free coffee. His kids were revving up their Ferraris though LOL

I like that the PF ladies and men here mix both designer, high street and really cheap stuff in their wardrobes. Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Tarry79

Being tight fisted or not having the balls to spend that a different matter, Or it could be a case of not being able to pull it off i can completely agree and if he worth a 100m he doesn't actually need to prove anything,        If you had the choice of high end or low end would you still prefer low end thats the point am getting, if you like the look off cheap clothes thats a diff matter


----------



## snibor

The rudeness in this thread, good grief.   Sigh.


----------



## loves

Tarry79 said:


> Being tight fisted or not having the balls to spend that a different matter, Or it could be a case of not being able to pull it off i can completely agree and if he worth a 100m he doesn't actually need to prove anything,        If you had the choice of high end or low end would you still prefer low end thats the point am getting, if you like the look off cheap clothes thats a diff matter



I get what you are saying, of course we all would love to have the best of the best for ourselves and especially for the ones we love. Unfortunately as you've pointed out, we can't have the most expensive and luxurious option all the time. I will leave it at that.

However I think you are missing my point which is :
Lots of people from all walks of life can and do appreciate a good deal.

I realise I didn't answer your question. Do I prefer low-end options? Sometimes, absolutely YES. There are some things I absolutely would go for the value deal because I am not stupid with my money and I don't need to be constantly flexing. After so many years in PF I know a lot of us share the same sentiment. (Posters like you don't last long here in PF because we don't like posters who do not respect others)


----------



## loves

snibor said:


> The rudeness in this thread, good grief.   Sigh.


Haha and xoxo hope your weekend is going fantastic, mine is


----------



## snibor

loves said:


> Haha and xoxo hope your weekend is going fantastic, mine is


It is.  I just popped in here and was like what the heck?  Lol.    Sorry to disrupt the thread.  Have a good one.


----------



## barbie_86

In the UK,many of the super rich consider obvious displays of wealth crass and tacky. Different cultures are different. Dubai to me it is epitome of crassness and brashness, but some love it. To each their own


----------



## QueenCharisma

Ballet and symphony season are about to begin in my city. As a season ticket holder for both, I decided to purchase some nice cocktail/evening attire on the cheap from thredUP.


----------



## Aerdem

Added this gorgeous Dior wool suit jacket. So many incredible details:

-Satin “Christian Dior Atelier” patch
-Double breasted/flap pocket/peak satin lapel.
Interesting stitch detail through the breast pocket.

The tailoring is immaculate!


----------



## QueenCharisma

Bought these from Gilt - Alexandre Birman. I’ll wear these in the fall/winter with some of my gowns.


----------



## llhomme

Aerdem said:


> A very special ready to wear piece added to my collection!
> 
> Dior Homme denim jacket. Such a gorgeous piece. Glad I could finally track this down as it was sold out by the time it was on my radar.
> 
> It has a bit of stretch, and I love the wash. A dark blue that looks a bit more formal in my opinion. Stunning details include:
> 
> -“Christian Dior Atelier” embossed motif
> -14 buttons with “dior homme” logo x2 each
> -black leather Dior logo patch



Absolutely gorgeous, Aerdem. Did you have to size up for this or just your usual jacket size?


----------



## Aerdem

llhomme said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Aerdem. Did you have to size up for this or just your usual jacket size?



Thank you! And it’s a little convoluted- but I am a US women’s size 4. I wanted an oversized fit so I took the Italian size 46 (equivalent to a men’s US 36/small). Works perfectly for that oversized look I wanted to obtain- so I’d say it runs true to size. But if I wanted a closer fit I would have gone with the 44/extra small.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I found this Shale Blue JCrew cardigan on 6pm. The price was right, though oddly enough when it arrived it was tagged from Nordstrom Rack @ $24.97...too funny.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

This lovely dress arrived today from MatchesFashion  Couldn't beat sale price for high-thread count + 100% cotton + embroidery.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Couldn't beat the price and need a bit of frill for work, I just hope the pink arrives.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Luv2Scoop

I love Mother of Pearl, I hope they return to their roots, but I managed to find this. It's rather long, almost to my ankles. The background is not white as shown in the picture, it's cream.


----------



## jblended

Aerdem said:


> Added this gorgeous Dior wool suit jacket. So many incredible details:
> 
> -Satin “Christian Dior Atelier” patch
> -Double breasted/flap pocket/peak satin lapel.
> Interesting stitch detail through the breast pocket.
> 
> The tailoring is immaculate!



Aerdem, I must say that I adore your sense of style. Simple, elegant, tailored pieces. Everything is streamlined and considered. I've only seen a handful of your posts (some from your bag collection thread), but your choices make me smile. I love that chic, minimalist, polished vibe and it's very much what I aspire my own wardrobe to be. 
I also shop Men's for tailored pieces (though I cannot afford CD lol), and I swear the quality is far superior to women's tailoring, and the designs more timeless, whereas some of the women's pieces are more trend-driven. Anyway, I just love your taste!


----------



## Aerdem

jblended said:


> Aerdem, I must say that I adore your sense of style. Simple, elegant, tailored pieces. Everything is streamlined and considered. I've only seen a handful of your posts (some from your bag collection thread), but your choices make me smile. I love that chic, minimalist, polished vibe and it's very much what I aspire my own wardrobe to be.
> I also shop Men's for tailored pieces (though I cannot afford CD lol), and I swear the quality is far superior to women's tailoring, and the designs more timeless, whereas some of the women's pieces are more trend-driven. Anyway, I just love your taste!



Wow, thank you for taking the time to write me such a thoughtful and eloquent compliment! Sincerely, so kind of you to say 

And absolutely, I’ve found there is no comparison between men’s and women’s tailoring. While the Christian Dior pieces are very special, I’ve also acquired some _Incredible _vintage in charity shops and estate sales! Boutique prices have no bearing on how gorgeous a garment is... my mantra: the mark of a good shopper is being able to spot something in the most unlikely of places! 
Luxury boutique shopping is an easy kill- I also enjoy the thrill of an arduous hunt!!


----------



## randr21

Pollie-Jean said:


>



I'm obsessed with tuxedo striped pants and jeans. I have one in my basket right now.


----------



## Aerdem

Wanted to share this beautiful wool visiteur patch sweater. Love that it celebrates and commemorates Kim Jone’s innagural collection for Dior homme with the date of the runway show. 

Such a minimal sweater with a few details for added interest. The organza patch is so delicate. And the stitchwork across the shoulder blade is the tiniest detail with a huge impact.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Aerdem said:


> Wanted to share this beautiful wool visiteur patch sweater. Love that it celebrates and commemorates Kim Jone’s innagural collection for Dior homme with the date of the runway show.
> 
> Such a minimal sweater with a few details for added interest. The organza patch is so delicate. And the stitchwork across the shoulder blade is the tiniest detail with a huge impact.


Top seams in knits are always a give away of top quality


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I really love broderie anglais, so when I saw scotch & soda/maison scotch broderie pants in black on sale at Shopbop, I snatched them up!


----------



## Souzie

From Asos..






Spell & The Gypsy Rebel Rider tee..


Faithfull First Light top..


Reformation Alison skirt..


----------



## maxx

Rochas green silk dress.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I really love broderie anglais, so when I saw scotch & soda/maison scotch broderie pants in black on sale at Shopbop, I snatched them up!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I couldn't resist conidering ice blue is so hard to find in cotton. As best I can tell, JCrew is selling to The Rack and when the Rack can't sell, then off it goes to 6pm


----------



## ColdSteel

From the Target collection... I tried SO HARD to get the Zac Posen snap tape dress and the gown but they kept going out of stock. I had the safety pin print shirt for years but finally outgrew it. sigh.

I am looking forward to what I did pick up! Can't wait to try on!


----------



## Christofle

I picked up this vest today. I’ve been looking around for a vest for a while now and this one has a cozy combo of shearling and leather details. I’m excited for the Fall weather to arrive!


----------



## barbie_86

QueenCharisma said:


> View attachment 4529853
> View attachment 4529852
> View attachment 4529851
> View attachment 4529850
> View attachment 4529849
> View attachment 4529848
> View attachment 4529847
> View attachment 4529846
> View attachment 4529845
> View attachment 4529844
> View attachment 4529843
> View attachment 4529842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballet and symphony season are about to begin in my city. As a season ticket holder for both, I decided to purchase some nice cocktail/evening attire on the cheap from thredUP.



Love this! Do you mind me asking what city you're in? I've just made purchases for the ballet and opera; season is starting now, first is next weekend and can't wait


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Picked up isabel-marant-etoile-lago trousers from Matches Fashion on a wonderful sale. They are pretty comfy and sassy. The fabric is weightier than expected, should wear well.  i'm 5'8, they almost hit my ankles....wish I could have found the charcoal.


----------



## scivolare

ColdSteel said:


> From the Target collection... I tried SO HARD to get the Zac Posen snap tape dress and the gown but they kept going out of stock. I had the safety pin print shirt for years but finally outgrew it. sigh.
> 
> I am looking forward to what I did pick up! Can't wait to try on!


Oooh, what brand is that first shift dress?


----------



## ColdSteel

scivolare said:


> Oooh, what brand is that first shift dress?



Anna Sui for Target! I look forward to getting the packages when I get home. I have to sort through because I had a couple extra orders since I kept having some cancel!


----------



## Cams

I bought this leather jacket at Versace in Barcelona. Its lamb skin very soft compared to any other leather jacket I have had.


----------



## maxx

Special ordered this beautiful dress from Wolf and Badger (by Matsouri).


----------



## fendifemale

Luv2Scoop said:


> I really love broderie anglais, so when I saw scotch & soda/maison scotch broderie pants in black on sale at Shopbop, I snatched them up!
> View attachment 4541069


Cute!


----------



## dotty8

*Kenzo *silk skirt


----------



## Blyen

Got these two yesterday! Both the shoes and the coat are from Camaieu.
I've been lusting after the loafers since this summer,the coat is a new item, and the faux whool neck is removable.


----------



## dotty8

*PennyBlack* navy down coat


----------



## pikaachuu

This Ted Baker coat, which I've wanted since last Christmas. Got it at Nordstrom Rack for 50% off!!







I also bought these, but I'm still not sure what to wear with them.


----------



## randr21

pikaachuu said:


> I also bought these, but I'm still not sure what to wear with them.


I bought a pair of white lace pump 5+ yrs ago and I haven't worn it once. I'd imagine this bootie will be even harder to style. If I could, I'd return mine. Something to consider.


----------



## pikaachuu

randr21 said:


> I bought a pair of white lace pump 5+ yrs ago and I haven't worn it once. I'd imagine this bootie will be even harder to style. If I could, I'd return mine. Something to consider.


I'm determined to make it work!! These are from the Cole Haan x Rodarte collab and Rodarte is one of my favorite designers. I like the shortie but it does not look like the top half of that shoe is lace, and I love lace. I'll have to play with them for a few more days before exchanging them for the shortie.


----------



## randr21

pikaachuu said:


> I'm determined to make it work!! These are from the Cole Haan x Rodarte collab and Rodarte is one of my favorite designers. I like the shortie but it does not look like the top half of that shoe is lace, and I love lace. I'll have to play with them for a few more days before exchanging them for the shortie.



Applaud your conviction. The booties are very pretty and I love lace too, just not so practical in my daily life. If you come up with any styling ideas, do share.


----------



## jblended

pikaachuu said:


> ]I also bought these, but I'm still not sure what to wear with them.



They're stunning booties! Nice find!
I wouldn't over-think styling them. Just use them in place of any other white shoe. Lace doesn't have to be viewed as delicate, it can just be a cool textural element.
Depending on your lifestyle: pair them with jeans and a lace-trim cami top or lace blouse for a casual vibe, or with a flowy dress to suit the feminine lace.
I remember seeing someone in a monochrome white/cream head-to-toe look who had elements of lace throughout (there was a lace trim on her belt and a lace ribbon in her hair). You could do something similar.- a monochrome look (all black or white or burgundy) with the boots as the stand out piece.
Or just pair the booties with other neutrals (camels, soft greys or baby blues) to match the softness of the lace.

The only real concern is keeping that lace clean because I imagine any dirt will be hard to get out, but otherwise I wouldn't fuss about trying to get the styling _just right_. Just wear and enjoy.

Spoken from experience, by the way. I owned a pair of handmade beaded booties for 4 years and couldn't wear them because they were too unique and difficult to style. In the end, I just decided to wear them as I would any other shoe and use them because I loved them, even if the final look wasn't quite styled as nicely as I would want.
Funnily enough, styling them became easier when I stopped thinking about it. They had a lot of different colours so I often paired them with all black, or I would pick out one of the colours in the shoe and repeat it elsewhere in my outfit (which is why I suggested a lace-trim cami for these booties. I found incorporating the same element elsewhere in the outfit tends to pull things together for me). I got a lot of use out of those booties in the end, I hope you do too. 

Also, check out @fashionedchicstyling on instagram. She often does lace pieces paired with jeans/ jackets. It might give you some ideas.

Hope this helps a bit. 

Edit: I own this asymmetrical draped dress in burgundy (pic attached: but I sized up in it, so the shorter side hits just at my knee, with the longer side hitting mid-calf). I'd pair something like this with those boots, I think that'd be a great look. 
Hope you don't mind all this unsolicited input!


----------



## pikaachuu

jblended said:


> They're stunning booties! Nice find!
> I wouldn't over-think styling them. Just use them in place of any other white shoe. Lace doesn't have to be viewed as delicate, it can just be a cool textural element.
> Depending on your lifestyle: pair them with jeans and a lace-trim cami top or lace blouse for a casual vibe, or with a flowy dress to suit the feminine lace.
> I remember seeing someone in a monochrome white/cream head-to-toe look who had elements of lace throughout (there was a lace trim on her belt and a lace ribbon in her hair). You could do something similar.- a monochrome look (all black or white or burgundy) with the boots as the stand out piece.
> Or just pair the booties with other neutrals (camels, soft greys or baby blues) to match the softness of the lace.
> 
> The only real concern is keeping that lace clean because I imagine any dirt will be hard to get out, but otherwise I wouldn't fuss about trying to get the styling _just right_. Just wear and enjoy.
> 
> Spoken from experience, by the way. I owned a pair of handmade beaded booties for 4 years and couldn't wear them because they were too unique and difficult to style. In the end, I just decided to wear them as I would any other shoe and use them because I loved them, even if the final look wasn't quite styled as nicely as I would want.
> Funnily enough, styling them became easier when I stopped thinking about it. They had a lot of different colours so I often paired them with all black, or I would pick out one of the colours in the shoe and repeat it elsewhere in my outfit (which is why I suggested a lace-trim cami for these booties. I found incorporating the same element elsewhere in the outfit tends to pull things together for me). I got a lot of use out of those booties in the end, I hope you do too.
> 
> Also, check out @fashionedchicstyling on instagram. She often does lace pieces paired with jeans/ jackets. It might give you some ideas.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit.



Thanks for the advice!! My biggest thing is I have very short legs and I’m only 4’11” so I’m worried about cutting myself off.


----------



## jblended

So, I'm only 5'4 and I find booties can cut me off, too.
However, on this style, it looks like the booties hug your ankles from the pic you posted, so it'll likely be extremely flattering at your height. 
It's when the shaft is too wide/loose or hits you too high above your ankle that will make your proportions look off, but that doesn't seem to be the case.

I don't know if you caught my edit (we were posting around the same time) but I find asymmetrical dresses like the pic I added to be very flattering at my height, so perhaps you have something similar to try the booties with?

Experiment, look at some pictures online, play around with what's in your wardrobe and see if you like the way they look on you.
In the end, the important thing is that you keep them only if you know you'll get a lot of wear out of them. If they don't feel right, I would exchange.


----------



## hokatie

D&G top


----------



## Blyen

Went to h&m with a friend today, and we got a little carried away..
I got  
leopard faux leather belt
Two leather basic belts
Leopard print sweater
Animalier long socks 
Faux leather skirt (we both got this one!) 
I barely ever enter h&m, but it got quite good for trendier, fun pieces!


----------



## Kevinaxx

It’s starting to get cold and I love this color.


----------



## dooneybaby

I cleaned up during the Tibi online SAMPLE SALE. I can't wait for these to arrive: Plaid slacks, blue blazer, skirt, black and yellow booties and a sweater with a belt not pictured:


----------



## pikaachuu

randr21 said:


> Applaud your conviction. The booties are very pretty and I love lace too, just not so practical in my daily life. If you come up with any styling ideas, do share.



I styled the booties!!


----------



## randr21

pikaachuu said:


> I styled the booties!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563989
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563990



Whoa, it all just works, esp the hair!  I love how everything is unique and a reflection of ur personality.


----------



## maxx

This Delpozo dress!


----------



## pikaachuu

HauteLook was having a Ted Baker sale so I bought myself this pretty camisole. Looked great for layering!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

fendifemale said:


> Cute!


Thank you! very comfy indeed, I managed to wear them before the temps dropped.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Luv2Scoop said:


> Picked up isabel-marant-etoile-lago trousers from Matches Fashion on a wonderful sale. They are pretty comfy and sassy. The fabric is weightier than expected, should wear well.  i'm 5'8, they almost hit my ankles....wish I could have found the charcoal.
> 
> View attachment 4544656


I wore these on a trip to the bay area, last week and they were perfect for travelling. The fabric is sturdy yet breathable, I paired with a JCrew long-sleeve T and a Blauer blazer and white converse. If 20 something men like the pants, then I think they are styled well.


----------



## MaxDexter

Got this Roberto Cavalli  T-shirt today.


----------



## fendifemale

A New Day leopard sweater from Target.


----------



## fendifemale

Jcrew cashmere sweater


----------



## Arkansassy

I have the flu, which tends to make me a little temporarily crazy. So, I pulled the trigger on this sweater that I have been waffling over for months. I also bought a midi dress. Both from JCrew.


----------



## angelicskater16

Just splurged on a winter coat from Max Mara. The camel colored Madame 101801 coat ♥️♥️♥️♥️‼️‼️


----------



## Arkansassy

angelicskater16 said:


> Just splurged on a winter coat from Max Mara. The camel colored Madame 101801 coat ♥️♥️♥️♥️‼️‼️


Great choice! It’s beautiful and it will always be in style.


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you so much!!! Really had to think hard if I needed it lol 





Arkansassy said:


> Great choice! It’s beautiful and it will always be in style.


----------



## Cams

I bought this jacket from Zara today.


----------



## starrynite_87

I just ordered this Flowy Trench from Zara


----------



## fendifemale

Cams said:


> I bought this jacket from Zara today.


Nice!


----------



## msloulou

angelicskater16 said:


> Just splurged on a winter coat from Max Mara. The camel colored Madame 101801 coat ♥️♥️♥️♥️‼️‼️



I dream of one day owning a camel Max Mara coat. You look fabulous in yours! Congrats!


----------



## msloulou

I received some unfortunate news a few weeks ago so I’ve needed extensive outpatient retail therapy. Here are a few of my recent purchases (all on sale):






Excuse the poor lighting , please. 

1. Gucci blouse. I squealed when I found it and wanted to jump up and down when I saw how much it had been marked down. I was alone and wanted to go up to strangers and say “Look at these sleeves!”
2. Prada Studded Derby Shoes. I’m still on the fence about these. Love the shape and fit, but the studs make it feel like the shoes are wearing me and not the other way around. But dang, they look sharp with black cropped wide leg pants.
3. Burberry Plaid Trench Coat. I own a car coat in tan already, so I figured why not go a little bold with the trench? It didn’t hurt that the price was nearly $2000 off retail. I love the red trim! Haven’t worn it yet because I’m afraid, like the shoes, it’s a little much.


----------



## IntheOcean

msloulou said:


> I received some unfortunate news a few weeks ago so I’ve needed extensive outpatient retail therapy. Here are a few of my recent purchases (all on sale):
> 
> View attachment 4577837
> View attachment 4577843
> View attachment 4577845
> 
> 
> Excuse the poor lighting , please.
> 
> 1. Gucci blouse. I squealed when I found it and wanted to jump up and down when I saw how much it had been marked down. I was alone and wanted to go up to strangers and say “Look at these sleeves!”
> 2. Prada Studded Derby Shoes. I’m still on the fence about these. Love the shape and fit, but the studs make it feel like the shoes are wearing me and not the other way around. But dang, they look sharp with black cropped wide leg pants.
> 3. Burberry Plaid Trench Coat. I own a car coat in tan already, so I figured why not go a little bold with the trench? It didn’t hurt that the price was nearly $2000 off retail. I love the red trim! Haven’t worn it yet because I’m afraid, like the shoes, it’s a little much.


I really like the blouse and the shoes, and the deal you got on the Burberry coat is amazing.

With the shoes, I think they would look really nice with a simple black outfit, no bells and whistles, and then the shoes will be the main piece of the outfit. I love pointed toe shoes!


----------



## msloulou

I just bought this today and can’t wait to wear it! I’m a huge Bowie fan so it’s perfect. I bought a pair of patent leather Opening Ceremony boots with silver heels last week that’ll look great with it.


----------



## bbglo1

I’m cleaning out my closet so now I’m hunting for more things to stuff my closet with. It defeats the purpose of downsizing but I can’t help myself.  I got these boots from Anthro during a sale and couldn’t figure out what to wear them with. I searched everywhere for the perfect sweater dress but couldn’t find one. I then looked on Amazon and found this oversized sweater dress and it totally completes the look for fall/winter. Can’t wait to wear it!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

This just arrived from JPeterman one of my favorite hidden treasures to shop. Can't wait to style with something in my closet.


----------



## Luv n bags

I definitely don’t need another coat, but when I walked by this one, I loved it.  The details are nice and the customer beside me said this coat is “rad”.  It certainly didn’t hurt that the coat was 50% off.  Luckily I was able to try it on, since this coat runs big.


----------



## absolutpink

Blazer, sweater, jacket, t shirts (3), jeans, patent leggings, robe, boots, shoes. I also got a YSL camera bag I've been eyeing for a while.

I'm now on a self imposed ban until my Christmas shopping is done!


----------



## Luv n bags

absolutpink said:


> Blazer, sweater, jacket, t shirts (3), jeans, patent leggings, robe, boots, shoes. I also got a YSL camera bag I've been eyeing for a while.
> 
> I'm now on a self imposed ban until my Christmas shopping is done!



Where is your blazer from? I am looking for a plaid blazer.


----------



## absolutpink

Miso Fine said:


> Where is your blazer from? I am looking for a plaid blazer.



It's from Vici Collection. Aritzia had some cute ones too but I wasn't sure if I would wear it enough to warrant $200+ for it (I do wear it a lot lol)


----------



## Luv n bags

absolutpink said:


> It's from Vici Collection. Aritzia had some cute ones too but I wasn't sure if I would wear it enough to warrant $200+ for it (I do wear it a lot lol)



I love it!


----------



## Luv n bags

Just picked up this iridescent bomber jacket.  It kind of reminded me of the designer coat by Akris, with the holographic effect.

Here is the Akris coat for almost $2k.  The holographic effect can’t be seen in the photo. 

And my cheap version.  I wore it into a store and I heard so many men commenting “that’s a cool jacket” as I walked by.  It is a fun jacket to wear with patent leather boots!


----------



## fendifemale

Miso Fine said:


> Just picked up this iridescent bomber jacket.  It kind of reminded me of the designer coat by Akris, with the holographic effect.
> 
> Here is the Akris coat for almost $2k.  The holographic effect can’t be seen in the photo.
> 
> And my cheap version.  I wore it into a store and I heard so many men commenting “that’s a cool jacket” as I walked by.  It is a fun jacket to wear with patent leather boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598061


I love it! Yours is better. Less serious/ more fun.


----------



## fendifemale

Took advantage of the 40% off sale plus my bday coupon. 
White House Black Market jacquard pencil pants


----------



## fendifemale

Okay so I was naughty. Went to do store pickup for the pants and bought the vest.


----------



## Luv n bags

Leith bodysuits.  So cute! But low cut and they run large.


----------



## fendifemale

LOFT final sale items.


----------



## MaxDexter

Moschino transformers capsule collection t shirt.


----------



## fendifemale

Jcrew Teddy Bomber


White House Black Market Trophy Jacket


----------



## Sterntalerli

Bought this dress for a wedding in April. I’m way chubbier than the model so I need to try it on to see if it works with my body...


----------



## Lubina

These because H likes lizards (me not so much) but one of my unofficial 2020 resolutions is to sleep in actual pajamas and nightgowns not old, ratty t-shirts (which I have done for years and years! )


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I should make myself comfortable more often


----------



## fendifemale

Lubina said:


> These because H likes lizards (me not so much) but one of my unofficial 2020 resolutions is to sleep in actual pajamas and nightgowns not old, ratty t-shirts (which I have done for years and years! )



Me too. I've been buying nothing but pajamas. Didn't realize how relaxing they are.


----------



## dotty8

*RED Valentino* taffeta skirt for my birthday  (IRL the green is more pastel)


----------



## Christofle

My first piece from The Row !

A super 180 navy cashmere sport jacket.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

i just picked up the perfect red turtleneck from Joostricot!


----------



## starrynite_87

-Faux Leather leggings and Levi’s 711 Skinny jeans from Nordstrom Rack
-Ell and Emm Cha Cha Mock Crewneck


----------



## Christofle

New Saint Laurent felt hat to go with my the row jacket.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## JenJBS

Eileen Fisher long kimono jacket in black velvet.


----------



## snibor

Pollie-Jean said:


>


I must ask where you purchased this.  It’s fabulous!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

snibor said:


> I must ask where you purchased this.  It’s fabulous!


Thank you , snibor 
Yoox , it's ElevenParis


----------



## Pollie-Jean

JenJBS said:


> Eileen Fisher long kimono jacket in black velvet.


----------



## dotty8

dotty8 said:


> *RED Valentino* taffeta skirt for my birthday  (IRL the green is more pastel)



Here you can see the colour a little better


----------



## dotty8

Two *Rinascimento *jackets


----------



## Lubina

First pair of Viviers. Might just be a convert.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Purchased the Milano Coat from Eric Bompard, in Charcoal and in Navy as well.  It is such a beautiful piece, and I could not resist getting it in the two colors available.  It was on sale too!!!


----------



## chezzy79

Just scored this pretty cool Alexander McQueen jeans, I guess from 2011?


----------



## Cams

I bought this dress and top from Camilla 
The top can be worn 3 different ways.


----------



## dotty8

*RED Valentino *T-shirt from the SS20 collection  (it came with a cute cotton bag which also goes well with my powder pink tulle RED Valentino skirt) 







I just love RED Valentino


----------



## dotty8

*Guess *skort with jewel print  (combination of a skirt and shorts)


----------



## mal

Lubina said:


> First pair of Viviers. Might just be a convert.


Fantastic! Would love to see how you style them. I’ve been looking at these for two years LOL.


----------



## mal

View attachment 4633964

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I have this on the way, and I’m so excited. I’ve lost quite a bit of weight in the last year and I’m now ready to invest in a piece like this, which is very fitted of course. It was actually hard to get a hold of – it seems to have sold out pretty much everywhere in the last few days. I was wondering if anyone else thinks that maybe the Golden Globes had an influence on peoples  shopping habits this week? An awful lot of dressy pieces seem to have sold out!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4633964

Dolce and Gabbana lace bustier
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Love Of My Life

mal said:


> View attachment 4633965
> View attachment 4633964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this on the way, and I’m so excited. I’ve lost quite a bit of weight in the last year and I’m now ready to invest in a piece like this, which is very fitted of course. It was actually hard to get a hold of – it seems to have sold out pretty much everywhere in the last few days. I was wondering if anyone else thinks that maybe the Golden Globes had an influence on peoples  shopping habits this week? An awful lot of dressy pieces seem to have sold out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4633964
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana lace bustier
> Thanks for letting me share


I have always been a big fan of bustiers & corset type garments. Very sensual & certainly unexpected
when wearing a jacket or a night out... You go girl!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Two lovely pairs of Paige Las Palmas pocket jeans. I much prefer how the older denim fit and I love the pretty pockets more than anything. One pair might be a tiny bit snug and the other might be a little big, but that's why we have bathtubs and alterations!


----------



## randr21

ColdSteel said:


> Two lovely pairs of Paige Las Palmas pocket jeans. I much prefer how the older denim fit and I love the pretty pockets more than anything. One pair might be a tiny bit snug and the other might be a little big, but that's why we have bathtubs and alterations!


The pocket design reminds me of my old rock and republic jeans. Hope bootcut trend is on its way back.


----------



## Christofle

Picked up a new coat from Alyx. I needed something to wear over blazers on rainy days.


----------



## ColdSteel

randr21 said:


> The pocket design reminds me of my old rock and republic jeans. Hope bootcut trend is on its way back.



I know! I love my bootcuts and flares and I'll never give them up. It's really nice not hopping around trying to get jeans off my legs all the time


----------



## Incalifornia7

Hugo Boss


----------



## jordan52725

I am recently purchased shirts for men and This is one of the best cloth.


----------



## Incalifornia7

jordan52725 said:


> I am recently purchased shirts for men and This is one of the best cloth.


I love non iron shirts from Brooks Brothers. Great quality


----------



## MaxDexter

I got this today


----------



## dotty8

*Armani Exchange* red top (but mine is with long sleeves)


----------



## Christofle

I haven’t worn my The Row blazer yet but I was looking for some accessories for it today and found the perfect Tom Ford tie and zegna pocket square.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> I haven’t worn my The Row blazer yet but I was looking for some accessories for it today and found the perfect Tom Ford tie and zegna pocket square.



Sharp dressed man! Very dashing! Given the quality of my The Row bag, I'm guessing the blazer is also excellent quality?


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Sharp dressed man! Very dashing! Given the quality of my The Row bag, I'm guessing the blazer is also excellent quality?



It’s the only super 180 cashmere that I’ve ever seen in a jacket. The fabric is super thin and delicate but it rivals what I’ve seen from Stefano Ricci, Brioni and Kiton. But it’s also priced pretty competitively vs Zegna, Tom Ford, et al.

It’s also interesting how they removed the horsehair canvas from the jacket and instead attached the lining to the armhole. I’ve never seen this type of construction before and apparently it’s something unique to the Japanese firm contracted to produce their suits/blazers.

It drapes beautifully on the body!

You can see some of the tailoring details in the photos below:
https://www.mrporter.com/en-us/mens...hel-slim-fit-cashmere-blazer/3983529958962060


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> It’s the only super 180 cashmere that I’ve even in a jacket. The fabric is super thin and delicate but it rivals what I’ve seen from Stefano Ricci, Brioni and Kiton. But it’s also priced pretty competitively vs Zegna, Tom Ford, et al.
> 
> It’s also interesting how they removed the horsehair canvas from the jacket and instead attached the lining to the armhole. I’ve never seen this type of construction before and apparently it’s something unique to the Japanese firm contracted to produce their suits/blazers.
> 
> It drapes beautifully on the body!
> 
> You can see some of the tailoring details in the photos below:
> https://www.mrporter.com/en-us/mens...hel-slim-fit-cashmere-blazer/3983529958962060



Impressive! Thanks for the link to the photos.


----------



## Christofle

Not exactly clothes but shoe accessories:
Off white dust bags 
Swims galoshes


----------



## fendifemale

Paperbag trousers from Lulus & tie neck blouse from Express.


----------



## Christofle

Christofle said:


> Not exactly clothes but shoe accessories:
> Off white dust bags
> Swims galoshes



Looks like I forgot to post the galoshes


----------



## Incalifornia7

snibor said:


> I must ask where you purchased this.  It’s fabulous!


I want one lol
Who made it ?


----------



## Incalifornia7

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you , snibor
> Yoox , it's ElevenParis


Thank you


----------



## Incalifornia7

About SOME Dubai ladies .... I have seen many obviously fake Hermès bags on those ladies which make me think that the Gucci nightgowns could be fake as well lol
I like Hermès bags so they always get my attention.


----------



## Incalifornia7

Tarry79 said:


> well maybe these ladies need to pay a visit to dubai the ladies over their wear Gucci t shirts to bed and quite frankly i do the same lol


Lol


----------



## Incalifornia7

Super comfortable Roger Vivier


----------



## fendifemale

Brooks Brothers denim shirt dress


----------



## JenJBS

fendifemale said:


> Brooks Brothers denim shirt dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673675



Very nice! Enjoy!


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> Very nice! Enjoy!


Hey Jen! I've really been into shirt dresses lately because they are really easy to dress up or down.


----------



## IntheOcean

Incalifornia7 said:


> Super comfortable Roger Vivier


Pretty pumps! Comfy shoes with such a high heel are a rare find, congrats


----------



## Incalifornia7

fendifemale said:


> Brooks Brothers denim shirt dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673675


Love love love Brooks Brothers


----------



## fendifemale

Incalifornia7 said:


> Love love love Brooks Brothers


Me too. I still have one of their ladies pique polos in mint green. It's from aeons ago. I wish they still made that cut.


----------



## Incalifornia7

fendifemale said:


> Me too. I still have one of their ladies pique polos in mint green. It's from aeons ago. I wish they still made that cut.


And their non iron shirts are perfect, dresses are always flattering.


----------



## fendifemale

Incalifornia7 said:


> And their non iron shirts are perfect, dresses are always flattering.


So true.


----------



## fendifemale

Sheryl Crow jeans
Online photo looked as if the stars were screen printed. Pleasantly surprised to see embroidery.


----------



## randr21

got this dress in black at the Narciso Rodriguez sample sale...it's from Spring 2020 collection.


----------



## Love Of My Life

randr21 said:


> got this dress in black at the Narciso Rodriguez sample sale...it's from Spring 2020 collection.


----------



## Love Of My Life

randr21 said:


> got this dress in black at the Narciso Rodriguez sample sale...it's from Spring 2020 collection.



This is a GREAT dress!!  Wear it well & enjoy


----------



## fendifemale

randr21 said:


> got this dress in black at the Narciso Rodriguez sample sale...it's from Spring 2020 collection.


Sassy!


----------



## Zucnarf

Zara dresses and M. Dutti flowy trench


----------



## JenJBS

J Jill seafoam green jeans.


----------



## Souzie

JenJBS said:


> J Jill seafoam green jeans.


Love that color!!
I just got a seafoam cardigan from I Love Mr Mittens..


Mini heart tee from Comme Des Garcons..


Free People Ardella bralettes..


----------



## BritAbroad

I have been trying to find this Burberry Prorsum coat for _years_ and I finally found it yesterday, in my size too! I already have it in the camel. I have a coat addiction...bad


----------



## BritAbroad

Christofle said:


> I haven’t worn my The Row blazer yet but I was looking for some accessories for it today and found the perfect Tom Ford tie and zegna pocket square.


That tie in particular is just gorgeous...


----------



## JenJBS

BritAbroad said:


> I have been trying to find this Burberry Prorsum coat for _years_ and I finally found it yesterday, in my size too! I already have it in the camel. I have a coat addiction...bad



This coat is stunning!  Congratulations on a wonderful find!


----------



## BritAbroad

JenJBS said:


> This coat is stunning!  Congratulations on a wonderful find!


Thank you, JenJBS!  I love helping others find their lemmings too, I know what it's like to hunt endlessly!


----------



## fendifemale

J. Brooks Boutique


----------



## Arachne911

fendifemale said:


> Brooks Brothers denim shirt dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673675



I love this dress! I really want it but I have no clue what size I’d be.


----------



## fendifemale

Arachne911 said:


> I love this dress! I really want it but I have no clue what size I’d be.


Thank you! Let me forwarn- they have vanity sizing. I learned that back in college when I ordered one of their safari dresses.


----------



## fendifemale

This is for try on purposes only. Please don't judge the wrinkles or bow tying skills harshly. Fresh out of the package. Will surely wear something underneath to cover up when worn out.


----------



## msloulou

BritAbroad said:


> I have been trying to find this Burberry Prorsum coat for _years_ and I finally found it yesterday, in my size too! I already have it in the camel. I have a coat addiction...bad


I collect coats and this is STUNNING! You’ve inspired me to search for it as well.


----------



## msloulou

I just bought this gorgeous Akris camel hair and silk coat for 90% off. My partner is going to put me out on the streets if I bring home another coat or pair of shoes, though. This is the fifth coat in less than a month (though I did give a gorgeous Stella McCartney to my mom).


----------



## BritAbroad

msloulou said:


> View attachment 4686243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this gorgeous Akris camel hair and silk coat for 90% off. My partner is going to put me out on the streets if I bring home another coat or pair of shoes, though. This is the fifth coat in less than a month (though I did give a gorgeous Stella McCartney to my mom).





msloulou said:


> I collect coats and this is STUNNING! You’ve inspired me to search for it as well.



Thank you, I'll let you know if I find another! 

I collect coats too, I just love them, nothing beats a great coat. Speaking of great coats; I LOVE your latest Akris, what a beauty! 
I purchased 3 this month so I relate completely


----------



## starrynite_87

One by Daydreamer Rolling Stones tee from Shopbop and Levi’s 501 Skinny’s from Revolve


----------



## randr21

Patent leggings


----------



## kadelle

My previous purchases have all been secondhand and I love every single piece  - unfortunately, I have no online pics cos I went to the thrift store for them. But in a nutshell, I found a black pleated skirt, a Karl Lagerfeld sweater, a Liebeskind sweater, and a fancy shmancy lace blouse


----------



## kadelle

randr21 said:


> Patent leggings
> View attachment 4690595



sooo cute!! love them!


----------



## kadelle

starrynite_87 said:


> One by Daydreamer Rolling Stones tee from Shopbop and Levi’s 501 Skinny’s from Revolve



omg that tee + those jeans = perfect outfit right there


----------



## fendifemale

Purple Crush set (super comfy)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Eileen Fisher silk blouse


----------



## kadelle

Versace headband 
Got it from the kid's section in a size Large and it fits!


----------



## Aerdem

Alexander Wang men’s collection sweatshirt.


----------



## fendifemale

JCrew rugby tee


----------



## mcb100

Recent purchases:
Tee shirt and silk cami from Nordstrom Rack
Barefoot Dreams cardigan 
Lots of Posh Peanut clothing for my infant + loungewear for me.


----------



## fettfleck

Titania dress by Lena Hoschek. Had to have it shortened though. It is beautiful...




www.lenahoschek.com


----------



## Souzie

Ordered these from the Flynn Skye sale...
Alice skirt. It hits at the ankle for me since I'm short..


Celeste maxi..


----------



## mcb100

Black tee shirt, white coffee sweatshirt, and a rust orange sweater from The Mint Julep Boutique.

White V neck tee shirt, leopard print sundress, Miss Me jeans, Tahari skinny jeans x 2, Free people bralette, Honeydew bralette, Hue gray woolly leggings, Abound black leggings from Nordstrom Rack. 

Leopard print cardigan from a different website--can't remember the name.

Also threw in a toy for my child at the last second, and a coffee mug for me lol.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## fendifemale

Banana Republic


----------



## Just.Stine

New dress from VRS fashion


----------



## fendifemale

Whitehouse Blackmarket


----------



## whateve

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4727488
> 
> View attachment 4727490
> 
> Whitehouse Blackmarket


I love that sweater. You pick out a lot of things I like. We have similar taste.


----------



## fendifemale

whateve said:


> I love that sweater. You pick out a lot of things I like. We have similar taste.


Thank you♡!


----------



## fettfleck

Just arrived: a beautiful military Zara coat (thank you for the TPFler who posted it on the Zara thread) and a matching H&M dress! (Sorry for the messy background...)


----------



## shoemetheworld

Just.Stine said:


> New dress from VRS fashion


I love this dress!! So flattering and effortlessly chic and fresh.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

MC2 Saint Barth


----------



## poulinska

The Aley Jacket (I did it!)





Boyfit Jeans from le temps de cerises (mine is less destroyed)


----------



## Antonia

Just got this in the mail from J. Crew


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Just got this in the mail from J. Crew



Love how you styled it with the belt and shoes!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Love how you styled it with the belt and shoes!


Thanks JenJBS!!  Have a fabulous weekend!!


----------



## Sferics

I bought this super warm double layered XXXXXXXL Yeezy Season 5 Hoodie for men and it came in yesterday (summer feeling) and today temperature fell perceivably. 
Now I am sitting here with a cup of tea in the coziest and biggest hoodie I ever had


----------



## mal

poulinska said:


> The Aley Jacket (I did it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boyfit Jeans from le temps de cerises (mine is less destroyed)


Love both pieces- I tried on that jacket in February. It’s wonderful on; I wish I’d bought it! Enjoy!


----------



## poulinska

mal said:


> Love both pieces- I tried on that jacket in February. It’s wonderful on; I wish I’d bought it! Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## adorabol

Maje oversized sweater!


----------



## fendifemale

Jcrew Tie Back Tank


----------



## rutabaga

Some BR tops:














There was a cute purple tie-dye men's t-shirt in my cart but it sold out while I was browsing. Also picked up a navy/green stripe top for DH.


----------



## Aerdem

Prada runway piece fall/winter 2018 neon spider bustier. So cool and edgy. Really into collecting the unusual/unique/rare at the moment.


----------



## fendifemale

i*bella said:


> Some BR tops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a cute purple tie-dye men's t-shirt in my cart but it sold out while I was browsing. Also picked up a navy/green stripe top for DH.



I'm actually wearing mine today. Lol! They were sold out of the pink one when I ordered.


----------



## rutabaga

fendifemale said:


> I'm actually wearing mine today. Lol! They were sold out of the pink one when I ordered.



I sized up hoping to be able to wear the pink one as a workout tank. Does it run TTS?


----------



## fendifemale

i*bella said:


> I sized up hoping to be able to wear the pink one as a workout tank. Does it run TTS?


They run slightly small. I ordered XL because I'm busty. It fits like a large.


----------



## rutabaga

fendifemale said:


> They run slightly small. I ordered XL because I'm busty. It fits like a large.



Oh good. Sounds like I did the right thing by sizing up. Thanks for the info


----------



## fendifemale

i*bella said:


> Oh good. Sounds like I did the right thing by sizing up. Thanks for the info


You definitely did. No problem!


----------



## Just.Stine

Denim dress and a cheap bucket hat


----------



## fendifemale

Ann Taylor


----------



## Christofle

Two four- packs and deciding if I should order a third.


----------



## whateve

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4758940
> 
> View attachment 4758949
> 
> Ann Taylor


I love that top!


----------



## cvalier26

I bought these two dresses to try on for a special occasion. Opinions welcome   Could you tell me which color you prefer? Here is an idea of my skin tone although the lighting isn’t great. If you know any brands with a similar style it would be welcome


----------



## shoemetheworld

cvalier26 said:


> I bought these two dresses to try on for a special occasion. Opinions welcome   Could you tell me which color you prefer? Here is an idea of my skin tone although the lighting isn’t great. If you know any brands with a similar style it would be welcome


They're both beautiful, but I prefer the blue!


----------



## cvalier26

shoemetheworld said:


> They're both beautiful, but I prefer the blue!


Thank you  what would you accessorize it with, color-wise for shoes and purse, and for jewelry ?


----------



## shoemetheworld

cvalier26 said:


> Thank you  what would you accessorize it with, color-wise for shoes and purse, and for jewelry ?


If it was me, I would do hair up, and some type of drop earrings. 

The dress is such a versatile colour that would go with many different things from pearls to gold to silver. I would even do a rich green or a blush pink. Red would be fabulous too.


----------



## whateve

cvalier26 said:


> I bought these two dresses to try on for a special occasion. Opinions welcome   Could you tell me which color you prefer? Here is an idea of my skin tone although the lighting isn’t great. If you know any brands with a similar style it would be welcome


I like the blue better.


----------



## MCF

fettfleck said:


> Titania dress by Lena Hoschek. Had to have it shortened though. It is beautiful...
> 
> View attachment 4718906
> 
> 
> www.lenahoschek.com


How is the sizing? I LOVE Lena Hoschek.


----------



## cvalier26

cvalier26 said:


> I bought these two dresses to try on for a special occasion. Opinions welcome   Could you tell me which color you prefer? Here is an idea of my skin tone although the lighting isn’t great. If you know any brands with a similar style it would be welcome


Can I still wear necklaces with this (the blue one)? Rg.07 dbty and rg.11 sapphire, both close to the neck ? Maybe with diamond huggies ? Or pendants with small diamonds


----------



## cvalier26

cvalier26 said:


> Can I still wear necklaces with this (the blue one)? Rg.07 dbty and rg.11 sapphire, both close to the neck ? Maybe with diamond huggies ? Or pendants with small diamonds


For hairstyle I was thinking something like this (I would love to put little flowers in the braid which is why I added the photo) and shoes I found these taupe and silver suede heels


----------



## shoemetheworld

I am officially done buying clothes for the next 3 months 

Some Zara sale shopping!





And some H&M purchases:


----------



## shoemetheworld

cvalier26 said:


> Can I still wear necklaces with this (the blue one)? Rg.07 dbty and rg.11 sapphire, both close to the neck ? Maybe with diamond huggies ? Or pendants with small diamonds



I think you can since this is such a dainty piece. Sounds like a nice minimal look with the huggies.



cvalier26 said:


> For hairstyle I was thinking something like this (I would love to put little flowers in the braid which is why I added the photo) and shoes I found these taupe and silver suede heels



This hairstyle would definitely compliment the jewelry you chose. And it'll get the hair off your face and still let the detail around the neck shine.


----------



## cvalier26

shoemetheworld said:


> I think you can since this is such a dainty piece. Sounds like a nice minimal look with the huggies.
> 
> 
> 
> This hairstyle would definitely compliment the jewelry you chose. And it'll get the hair off your face and still let the detail around the neck shine.


Thank you


----------



## cvalier26

shoemetheworld said:


> I am officially done buying clothes for the next 3 months
> 
> Some Zara sale shopping!
> View attachment 4764652
> View attachment 4764653
> View attachment 4764654
> View attachment 4764655
> 
> And some H&M purchases:
> View attachment 4764656
> View attachment 4764657


Love the blue and green dress with a bow, could you provide the link for it please? And my mum is interested in the long yellow and red one, so would love a link for that also


----------



## cvalier26

cvalier26 said:


> Thank you


Do you think discrete accessories in the hair braid would be ok? Not quite sure which, was thinking maybe a couple small flowers


----------



## cvalier26

cvalier26 said:


> Not completely sure about the shoes yet, I haven’t seen them, I’m hoping they’re more iridescent taupe than bright silver. Still hesitating with black ones also


----------



## shoemetheworld

cvalier26 said:


> Love the blue and green dress with a bow, could you provide the link for it please? And my mum is interested in the long yellow and red one, so would love a link for that also











						FLORAL PRINT JUMPSUIT
					

Short jumpsuit with V-neck wrap front. Sleeveless with ruffle trim. Tied self belt. Side hidden in-seam zip closure.




					m.zara.com
				











						PLEATED FLORAL DRESS
					

Sleeveless V-neck midi dress. Elastic insert at back waist. Pleats and rope-style belt at front.  MODEL HEIGHT: 5’ 10” (177 cm)




					m.zara.com
				






cvalier26 said:


> Do you think discrete accessories in the hair braid would be ok? Not quite sure which, was thinking maybe a couple small flowers



I think it'll be ok as long as you don't put too many or if they're more concentrated on the back like in your photo. There's already a lot of detail on the front of your dress and with the curls, you don't want to look too busy.


----------



## cvalier26

shoemetheworld said:


> FLORAL PRINT JUMPSUIT
> 
> 
> Short jumpsuit with V-neck wrap front. Sleeveless with ruffle trim. Tied self belt. Side hidden in-seam zip closure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.zara.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEATED FLORAL DRESS
> 
> 
> Sleeveless V-neck midi dress. Elastic insert at back waist. Pleats and rope-style belt at front.  MODEL HEIGHT: 5’ 10” (177 cm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.zara.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it'll be ok as long as you don't put too many or if they're more concentrated on the back like in your photo. There's already a lot of detail on the front of your dress and with the curls, you don't want to look too busy.


Thank you, yes that’s what I was thinking
What do you think of the shoes?

thanks a lot for the links, the blue one is available in my local shop


----------



## shoemetheworld

cvalier26 said:


> Thank you, yes that’s what I was thinking
> What do you think of the shoes?
> 
> thanks a lot for the links, the blue one is available in my local shop


Great to hear that it's still available! I find Zara sells out so quickly especially during sales season. 

The shoes are nice! I would just caution the amount of sparkle/bling in real life especially if the dress is sparkly. It wouldn't work so well for me cause I have short legs lol. Although sometimes it works out really well in pictures! You'll have to try it on together and see if you feel like it's a good balance.


----------



## cvalier26

shoemetheworld said:


> Great to hear that it's still available! I find Zara sells out so quickly especially during sales season.
> 
> The shoes are nice! I would just caution the amount of sparkle/bling in real life especially if the dress is sparkly. It wouldn't work so well for me cause I have short legs lol. Although sometimes it works out really well in pictures! You'll have to try it on together and see if you feel like it's a good balance.


Yes I’m still looking for more iridescent nude style. I can’t do super high and thin heels so it limits my options. Or there’s the black option, these for example are a mix of suede and iridescent black


----------



## shoemetheworld

cvalier26 said:


> Yes I’m still looking for more iridescent nude style. I can’t do super high and thin heels so it limits my options. Or there’s the black option, these for example are a mix of suede and iridescent black


Iridescent nude sounds perfect. I wouldn't do black in this style cause it can cut off your leg line. (Again, unless you already have legs for days haha I'm speaking from the perspective of a 5'1 shortie   )


----------



## Pollie-Jean

View attachment 4765402
View attachment 4765402
View attachment 4765402


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## lakeshow

I don’t have any casual bags so decided to get this bum bag for bike rides, hikes etc.


----------



## jess236

*ZADIG & VOLTAIRE

Willy Foil Trim Modal Tee

*


----------



## ChloeSF

Yesterday I found this one-of-a-kind handmade and hand-embellished dress by Gucci. I purchased it from a major department store but I can't find any pictures of it online so I'm wondering if it were created as a runway piece. I don't know when/where I'm going to wear it, but I'm looking forward to getting the chance someday  It's truly a work of art and pictures can't do it any justice.

My haul also includes a Saint Laurent star-print mini dress, Gucci metallic star Brixtons, Valentino lace and cashmere sweater, a silk snow leopard-print Burberry trench, J. Crew denim jacket, a leopard-print Equipment blouse, and a Kendra Scott necklace. It seems like they're really trying to move inventory right now because the sales are insane


----------



## lakeshow

ChloeSF said:


> Yesterday I found this one-of-a-kind handmade and hand-embellished dress by Gucci. I purchased it from a major department store but I can't find any pictures of it online so I'm wondering if it were created as a runway piece. I don't know when/where I'm going to wear it, but I'm looking forward to getting the chance someday  It's truly a work of art and pictures can't do it any justice.
> 
> My haul also includes a Saint Laurent star-print mini dress, Gucci metallic star Brixtons, Valentino lace and cashmere sweater, a silk snow leopard-print Burberry trench, J. Crew denim jacket, a leopard-print Equipment blouse, and a Kendra Scott necklace. It seems like they're really trying to move inventory right now because the sales are insane



What a great haul. Love those Gucci shoes, very Bowie!


----------



## fendifemale

whateve said:


> I love that top!


Thank you!


----------



## fendifemale

cvalier26 said:


> I bought these two dresses to try on for a special occasion. Opinions welcome   Could you tell me which color you prefer? Here is an idea of my skin tone although the lighting isn’t great. If you know any brands with a similar style it would be welcome


I think either color would be great on you. I love the black one.


----------



## dotty8

- *Polo Ralph Lauren* striped sweater 
- *Polo Ralph Lauren *white polo T-shirt with crochet collar
- two *Calvin Klein Jeans* sleeveless tops
- *Liu Jo* powder pink skinny trousers


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Better Rich linen top and Ann Demeulemeester necklace


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Jadicted silk dress


----------



## fettfleck

MCF said:


> How is the sizing? I LOVE Lena Hoschek.



Me, too! 

The width of the clothes are normal, but their dresses are very long. I am 5‘2“ (1.58 m) and 48 kg and the dress in XS (!) is minimally to wide, but goes down to the floor on me. I had them shorten it around 30 cm and now it falls like on their model around my calf.
I have a few other dresses from her which are supposed to be knee length and go down to my ankle at my size...


----------



## miniwatt

Kenzo jumper and Unravel biker shorts, both on sale at 50% off and for totally different moods/outfits:


----------



## BigTexy

I just found this really cute skirt at Salvation Army and was curious if anyone is familiar with the brand? It has an interesting tweed look but it's a lightweight crepe type material. If anyone is able to translate the care tag for me I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Luv2Scoop

This lovely denim dress just arrived, it's a perfect fit. The only down-side is if you live alone you will have to pull it on over your head, impossible to button from the back.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

This arrived a few weeks ago....I love GOAT!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Love HVN, very feminine. Have to take care though as each style may run differently in size.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Looking forward to rocking this with a pair of white boots..the cotton is top quality. Though it's advertised as a prairie look it also has the cut of some of the Georgian era dresses I've seen in movies, just no bonnet necessary!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Wearing  my mask and walking in these....speaking of which...time for my walk...it's been a long week. Hoping everyone is healthy and safe! These I picked up from eBay.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Eileen Fisher Linen Jacket


----------



## fendifemale

Ruffle tank- LOFT
Paperbag pants- Express


----------



## Luv2Scoop

This is another dressed I purchased but didn't post in a timely manner during the first COVID wave....wore it today to a zoom memorial.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A classic


----------



## brbshopping

Heavy Hearts dress from Atoir!


----------



## astromantic

Just got this dress from Eliza J for 70% off - a linen blend shift that looks like it can be dressed up or down


----------



## brbshopping

Aster Floral Midi Dress by For Love & Lemons!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Luv2Scoop said:


> This lovely denim dress just arrived, it's a perfect fit. The only down-side is if you live alone you will have to pull it on over your head, impossible to button from the back.
> 
> View attachment 4791515
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791516


This dress is amazing, the trick is to release the botton at the waist, pull it over one's head and then reach around your back and rebutton!


----------



## lakeshow

Have been stalking this Akris Punto skirt on Nordstrom and got it for 70% off


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Just arrived this morning, didn't even hear the delivery driver which is funny because it was dropped before 8:30am. Fits great and the perfect shade of Red!


----------



## Mimmy

Adidas, Stan Smith x Stella McCartney. They came with white laces too.


----------



## brbshopping

Got the Havana Nights top by Mossman on sale!




and the Zimmermann Primrose Flutter Dress!


----------



## lakeshow

I am so ready for fall clothes! Bought this three piece set from H&M.


----------



## scivolare

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 4807554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adidas, Stan Smith x Stella McCartney. They came with white laces too.



Oh man I just want the laces!


----------



## scivolare

Not sure how, but I scored this incredible Givenchy coat at 85% off


----------



## monicabing

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 4807554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adidas, Stan Smith x Stella McCartney. They came with white laces too.


Love this, how’s the sizing?


----------



## Mimmy

monicabing said:


> Love this, how’s the sizing?


Thanks!

The sizing is somewhat complicated. I wear a 6US or 6.5US in most shoes. The ones that fit me say 4.5US, 4UK, 36 2/3F on the box.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## randr21

scivolare said:


> Not sure how, but I scored this incredible Givenchy coat at 85% off
> 
> View attachment 4809896



This looks so tailored. How do you like it so far?


----------



## scivolare

randr21 said:


> This looks so tailored. How do you like it so far?



Its absolutely gorgeous and the cut is insane! The temperature won’t drop here for a long time, but it’s going to be perfect for when it does since our winters are mostly mild.

I will say the button is a bit less than ideal. Based on the interior button, the exterior button you’re supposed to use in the leaf, which is not great. It is jagged and can difficult to undo. I could just alternate and use the sun instead but that is also jagged.

Still, I love it. I stalked it like mad once the price dropped a couple of times, and I got incredibly lucky!


----------



## randr21

scivolare said:


> Its absolutely gorgeous and the cut is insane! The temperature won’t drop here for a long time, but it’s going to be perfect for when it does since our winters are mostly mild.
> 
> I will say the button is a bit less than ideal. Based on the interior button, the exterior button you’re supposed to use in the leaf, which is not great. It is jagged and can difficult to undo. I could just alternate and use the sun instead but that is also jagged.
> 
> Still, I love it. I stalked it like mad once the price dropped a couple of times, and I got incredibly lucky!



Stalking does pay off. Altho I do have similar coats and the button situation isn't ideal, I will have to see if I can even find one now. Did you get your usual FR size?


----------



## scivolare

randr21 said:


> Stalking does pay off. Altho I do have similar coats and the button situation isn't ideal, I will have to see if I can even find one now. Did you get your usual FR size?



It seriously does! And like a good little shopaholic I’m still stalking it for science ‍♀️. More or less, yes. I’m still doing keto so sizing is a bit weird. But NAP has the exact measurements and I found them more or less accurate. I ended up with a 38, and I do think the shoulders are a bit big but I’m pear shaped and short.


----------



## rutabaga

I've been looking for red/white/blue breton stripe top forever:


----------



## whateve

i*bella said:


> I've been looking for red/white/blue breton stripe top forever:


I like that! Where did you find it?


----------



## rutabaga

whateve said:


> I like that! Where did you find it?



It's by La Ligne at bestkeptsecret.com (all sales final):








						Best Kept Secret
					

BestKeptSecret



					bestkeptsecret.com
				




I find LL to be cropped and slightly on the smaller side so I sized up.


----------



## whateve

i*bella said:


> It's by La Ligne at bestkeptsecret.com (all sales final):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Kept Secret
> 
> 
> BestKeptSecret
> 
> 
> 
> bestkeptsecret.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find LL to be cropped and slightly on the smaller side so I sized up.


Thank you!


----------



## RoseRampling

Personally, I recently bought myself a new long sleeve. I was lucky to find a very good discount on one site.


----------



## Mimmy

This Rag & Bone blazer. I ordered it on August 5th and just received it today. It is perfect though and was a super deal, so worth the wait!


----------



## randr21

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 4827984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Rag & Bone blazer. I ordered it on August 5th and just received it today. It is perfect though and was a super deal, so worth the wait!



Did you get your usual size? or usual R&B size?


----------



## Mimmy

randr21 said:


> Did you get your usual size? or usual R&B size?


I have only purchased Rag&Bone jeans and a skirt before. I usually wear a US2 in most shirts, jackets and blazers. I got this in a 2 and it’s a perfect fit. It would be tight if I wanted to wear anything heavier than a t-shirt or shirt under it. I live in FL so that is not an issue for me though.


----------



## randr21

Mimmy said:


> I have only purchased Rag&Bone jeans and a skirt before. I usually wear a US2 in most shirts, jackets and blazers. I got this in a 2 and it’s a perfect fit. It would be tight if I wanted to wear anything heavier than a t-shirt or shirt under it. I live in FL so that is not an issue for me though.



Thanks, I haven't ordered their blazers in a long time and their size chart says I can fit a 0, but my old blazers are all 2.


----------



## astromantic

Apparently cotton ribbed tank dresses are trending this fall. Picked this one up at, of all places - Walmart (not a place I turn to for clothes). 95/5 cotton/spandex. So comfortable and not see through at all. Was even on clearance for $11! Already wore it several times and I love how easy it is to wear!


----------



## aki_sato

I really love Sezane for its use of  natural fibres and styles.
So adding these last week:
1. Austin Pant
2. Lamie Shirt


----------



## aki_sato

Also bought this on fleabay and conceded to paying more than RRP because I kept missing out on Sézane website itself...ugh


----------



## rutabaga

astromantic said:


> Apparently cotton ribbed tank dresses are trending this fall. Picked this one up at, of all places - Walmart (not a place I turn to for clothes). 95/5 cotton/spandex. So comfortable and not see through at all. Was even on clearance for $11! Already wore it several times and I love how easy it is to wear!
> 
> View attachment 4833836



Great find! I love ribbed dresses because they're flattering and that combo of cotton/spandex is the best. I have a similar Jcrew factory dress from several years ago that's basically my summer uniform.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## maria28

I’ve posted this on another thread, but my last clothes purchase was this dress from devilinspired.com


----------



## brbshopping

The sundance mini dress by Shona Joy!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 4827984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Rag & Bone blazer. I ordered it on August 5th and just received it today. It is perfect though and was a super deal, so worth the wait!



I have this blazer and wear the crap out of it. Great purchase!!


----------



## brbshopping

Finders Keepers Paradise Dress!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

This gorgeous wool coat!! I LOVE IT!!! 70% discount from H&M... it's from the Premium collection... it looks and feels designer! I adore it!!!


----------



## goldenblonde

I just bought this Gucci scarf, as although I should be saving for a house, I’ve sold off some of a vintage toy collection and wanted to get something special. I usually buy pre-owned things, but I thought it was so pretty and Barbie-like that I couldn’t resist


----------



## Mimmy

A few items from the recent Madewell sale.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## astromantic

I went 6 weeks without shopping. Broke my mini ban when I had to pick up snow pants for my kid and finally found a pair of white trousers not in polyester! Best part was I had reward points to buy these, paid a few bucks out of pocket for the sales taxes!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## whateve

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4870449


This looks so cozy!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Yeah , I hope it'll fit . Hopefully the coat isn't too voluminous ...
Who would want to look like this ?


----------



## Danzie89

Just purchased my first leather jacket! This is the AllSaints Dalby in oxblood. It’s absolutely perfect!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

For the lazy days  , UGG


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The Parajumper was way too thick and stiff , but I found this one .


----------



## fettfleck

I got a matching hat for my Max Mara teddy bag! It is sooo cute!


----------



## Christofle

My new shirts just arrived at the office! What a great way to start the work week.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

These are my favorites ! I wish hubby would wear these kind of shirts !


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## mcb100

Barefoot dreams cocoon shrug/cardigan
Barefoot dreams pullover
Barefoot dreams Disney blanket


----------



## IntheOcean

Warm and fuzzy gray cardigan by Lola & Liza. The kitty sure seems to like it


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Yes , I love scarves


----------



## whateve

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , I love scarves
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889354
> View attachment 4889355


Who makes this?


----------



## A bottle of Red

fettfleck said:


> I got a matching hat for my Max Mara teddy bag! It is sooo cute!
> 
> View attachment 4876801


Adorable bag & hat!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Gorgeous dark green wool Arket blazer, originally €150, I purchased for less than €30! (incl. postage)
I got it 3 sizes bigger for an oversized look. The colour is gorgeous... classic and understated BUT NOT BLACK (I already have too many black blazers!)

I'm super happy with my purchase!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

whateve said:


> Who makes this?


Unbreakable Evolution


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## IntheOcean

Sophie-Rose said:


> Gorgeous dark green wool Arket blazer, originally €150, I purchased for less than €30! (incl. postage)
> I got it 3 sizes bigger for an oversized look. The colour is gorgeous... classic and understated BUT NOT BLACK (I already have too many black blazers!)
> 
> I'm super happy with my purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892980


Such a lovely jacket! Very nice color.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I mean, I’m not even sure what I’m thinking anymore. I blame COVID.

I hadn’t been to a store in months and was walking through Nordstrom’s and the boots called to me. I went over to look at them and they were 60% off! When does that ever happen? And they only had four pairs and two in my size.  Then, I get home and get an email. I earned $20 in points with that purchase. I mean, they practically paid me to take them! 

And the leggings really fit well. I’ve always been rabidly anti-leggings as anything but work out wear so I’m not sure I can wear them out of the house but I really like the look of a big sweater paired with them. 

I’m going to look like a weirdo in all of it but they make me so happy.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Danzie89 said:


> Just purchased my first leather jacket! This is the AllSaints Dalby in oxblood. It’s absolutely perfect!
> 
> View attachment 4871919



I was also looking at this jacket but was confused about the sizing.  Did you buy your exact size or size up? Some reviews said it ran so small, buyers should size up two sizes!


----------



## Danzie89

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I was also looking at this jacket but was confused about the sizing.  Did you buy your exact size or size up? Some reviews said it ran so small, buyers should size up two sizes!



I read so many reviews before I ordered online. I typically wear a size xs top (I’m 5’3” 32DD if that helps), and I ordered a size 6. Usually I’d be a size 4 or small in outerwear. The size 6 zipped up with a lightweight sweater and didn’t feel tight when I crossed my arms. I’d say to size at least one size up from your usual, and two maybe if you’re on the bustier side.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Danzie89 said:


> I read so many reviews before I ordered online. I typically wear a size xs top (I’m 5’3” 32DD if that helps), and I ordered a size 6. Usually I’d be a size 4 or small in outerwear. The size 6 zipped up with a lightweight sweater and didn’t feel tight when I crossed my arms. I’d say to size at least one size up from your usual, and two maybe if you’re on the bustier side.


Thank you for the info! What website did you order from?  It’s sold out in a size 6 at Nordstrom ☹


----------



## Danzie89

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Thank you for the info! What website did you order from?  It’s sold out in a size 6 at Nordstrom ☹


I purchased mine from Bloomingdales during the 25% off sale. Definitely not as good of a deal as Nordstrom’s sale right now, but you’re right, sizes larger than a 4 are OOS anyway. These do run quite small.


----------



## IntheOcean

A1aGypsy said:


> I mean, I’m not even sure what I’m thinking anymore. I blame COVID.
> 
> I hadn’t been to a store in months and was walking through Nordstrom’s and the boots called to me. I went over to look at them and they were 60% off! When does that ever happen? And they only had four pairs and two in my size.  Then, I get home and get an email. I earned $20 in points with that purchase. I mean, they practically paid me to take them!
> 
> And the leggings really fit well. I’ve always been rabidly anti-leggings as anything but work out wear so I’m not sure I can wear them out of the house but I really like the look of a big sweater paired with them.
> 
> I’m going to look like a weirdo in all of it but they make me so happy.
> 
> View attachment 4894204
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894205


Those are really beautiful boots! And the deal you got on them is great. If you can manage that heel, they would look awesome with the leggings and, like you suggested, a large comfy sweater. I think those leggings are pretty thick, no? Not like see-through strictly workout leggings.


----------



## A1aGypsy

IntheOcean said:


> Those are really beautiful boots! And the deal you got on them is great. If you can manage that heel, they would look awesome with the leggings and, like you suggested, a large comfy sweater. I think those leggings are pretty thick, no? Not like see-through strictly workout leggings.



Thank you! Yes, they are definitely thick. Not see through. I can definitely manage the heel. And they are super comfortable. Now I just need this virus to move on so I can wear them somewhere!


----------



## IntheOcean

A1aGypsy said:


> Now I just need this virus to move on so I can wear them somewhere!


Yeah... So many things I didn't buy this year just because, what's the point? Not going to wear it anywhere anyhow. But oh well.


----------



## apursenewbie

I needed a pair of basic black leather boots. Saved these on DSW while I looked online for others. 

Decided to go with these. When I went to buy them yesterday they were having a one-day only sale. Snagged them for 20% off. Woot!


----------



## fendifemale

Jcrew High Rise Jeans


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Silk Chiffon in Black & White


----------



## Danzie89

Vintage Roots leather boots at a local thrift store for $17! If you don’t know about Roots, they have the most buttery, high quality leathers. Made in Canada, of course.


----------



## mal

Pollie-Jean said:


> For the lazy days  , UGG
> 
> View attachment 4873939


Mmmmm


----------



## mal

Pollie-Jean said:


> Silk Chiffon in Black & White
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899846
> View attachment 4899848


Gorgeous. I love silk scarves so much. I really haven’t worn any yet this year, it’s been kind of a warm autumn but I’m ready.


----------



## mal

I am waiting for this to arrive. I’ve been looking for a good white jacket for a long time. This one is pretty extravagant but it’s the one I have really been waiting for so, hopefully it fits and fulfills my dream.
Saint Laurent white wool blazer with satin lapels!!!


----------



## JenJBS

This dress from Banana Republic


----------



## astromantic

Fell off the ban wagon , I’m seeing too much stuff I like!!

Purchased in the following in order : a Mango turtleneck chunky sweater; Mexx navy blazer vest; a beige open front cardigan.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cashmere


----------



## maria28

The “New-to-me” Dolce & Gabbana mink jacket arrived today


----------



## Christofle

maria28 said:


> The “New-to-me” Dolce & Gabbana mink jacket arrived today



What a lovely jacket! Enjoy it for years to come.


----------



## maria28

Christofle said:


> What a lovely jacket! Enjoy it for years to come.


Thank you .


----------



## Mimmy

Karl Lagerfeld combat boots with a bit of bling.


----------



## eunaddict

Bought a bunch of things in the last month but the highlights are:
Sam Edelman Leah Cap Toe Pumps ($36USD from BF sale)




Tweed Cardigan (35 AUD)



Sandra Mansour x H&M Skirt


----------



## Sterntalerli

Just snapped this cardigan on sale yesterday. So cozy and warm...


----------



## Haute_Luxe

Just purchased this reversible coat from Cucinelli in double faced cashmere.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## JenJBS

Leopard print slip dress from Banana Republic.


----------



## redhott

Whatever it is, I got it at Zara. 
Shopped Chanel RTW sale and even on sale couldn’t bring myself to spend the $$. I’d rather have a new bag or a pair of shoes or some jewelry.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Burberry


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Steffen Schraut


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Eileen Fisher


----------



## LilOshawott

This faux leather blazer from Express


----------



## fendifemale

Marled joggers from Amazon


----------



## astromantic

Got this Theory double faced wool cashmere shawl coatigan


----------



## astromantic

Got this 100% merino wool dress 85% off! Retailer claim it’s a midi length but it’s so long on my 5’5 frame it’s definitely a maxi length - goes down to an inch above my ankles if I don’t belt it!


----------



## JenJBS

astromantic said:


> Got this 100% merino wool dress 85% off! Retailer claim it’s a midi length but it’s so long on my 5’5 frame it’s definitely a maxi length - goes down to an inch above my ankles if I don’t belt it!



So beautiful!   Simple elegance!


----------



## JenJBS

Inspired by how good @BalenciagaKitte makes them look in the OotD Thread, I got a pair of 'fancy' (aka work appropriate) joggers. Satin joggers from White House Black Market.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I just bought this star back cardi for £5 from an small shop.
Fizz fashion website


----------



## arnott




----------



## A1aGypsy

jelliedfeels said:


> View attachment 5033558
> 
> I just bought this star back cardi for £5 from an small shop.
> Fizz fashion website



You know, I saw this post and clicked on the link and it remained open in my browser. A few days later I bored ordered and then promptly forgot about it until it arrived in my mail this morning. It’s so nice! And the price was great even with international shipping and a crappy exchange rate. I’m so surprised. Thank you.


----------



## Souzie

Reformation Veronika dress..



Knit midi skirts from Zara..


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Been too busy working to post AND yes shopping less, however, I got this for a steal! Love love love Zimmerman and love it even better when it's from The Outnet!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

So glad these finally came in black! Love these slides.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

This is exquisite! Was sold out, then someone returned my size...sooooooo glad!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I love my bug dress, wish there was more whimsy yet feminine out there.


----------



## blacktigergoose

Luv2Scoop said:


> I love my bug dress, wish there was more whimsy yet feminine out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057939
> View attachment 5057940


ooh where is this from? What material?


----------



## Luv2Scoop

blacktigergoose said:


> ooh where is this from? What material?


It's silk, RedValentino....it's from TheOutnet


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I couldn't resist, this is lovely a true collectors piece...can't wait to wear it!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

This arrived on Monday, it is adorable!!! Shows off ones neck quite nicely! I'm loving all the denim options for dresses and skirts.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I picked up a few of these Athleta Pranayama Wraps while they're on sale.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Wish Mother of Pearl would bring back the style they were known for. The last three years have been horrid. At least this find harks back to their roots!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Anthropologie Raquel Embroidered Mini Dress. 









						Raquel Embroidered Mini Dress
					

Shop the Raquel Embroidered Mini Dress and more at Anthropologie today. Read customer reviews, discover product details and more.




					www.anthropologie.com


----------



## Luv2Scoop

This is...ohhhhhh sooooo lovely, lush, striking yet playful...can't wait to rock it! Missed the velvet collar


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Purchased another Batsheva dress, a bit disappointed with the quality of the cotton, the fit quality and stitching remains stellar. Will likely pair this with a JCrew Jackie cardigan or the Floral Smythe blazer.


----------



## patsku

Just ordered this Zimmermann dress


----------



## dotty8

- *Pinko *tweed skirt 
- *MICHAEL Michael Kors* floral skirt
- *Banana Republic* beige bodysuit
- *Polo Ralph Lauren* navy cardigan
- *Polo Ralph Lauren* socks


----------



## astromantic

the few purchases I made in the last 3 months have been mainly on patterned items. I tend to buy too many solid, conservatives items but it looks like I'll be working in a hybrid setting going forward as our country slowly tries to move through COVID. 

Picked up a Vince Camuto fringed, black/tan/white sweater in March 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Recently bought this 80/20 Linen/tencel blend tunic that caught my eye because of how colourful it is 
	

		
			
		

		
	



 and really high waisted (12" rise) loose Na-Kd jeans 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 since it doesn't really matter what I wear below the waist since no one can see anyways and so much more breathable than skinny jeans


----------



## mellecyn

My April + May purchases


Totême leggings


APC jumpsuit (+the white canvas sneakers)


Isabel Marant sweater


----------



## randr21

mellecyn said:


> My April + May purchases
> View attachment 5086486
> 
> Totême leggings
> View attachment 5086487
> 
> APC jumpsuit (+the white canvas sneakers)
> View attachment 5086489
> 
> Isabel Marant sweater



Good picks. I also bought variations of all 3 in past year. Can't get enough of split hem, so flattering. Same goes for balloon or puff sleeve tops, esp in grey. Actually I think mine was from IM as well. Have to alter my denim jumpsuit first, but I cant wait to wear it with espadrilles.


----------



## mellecyn

randr21 said:


> Good picks. I also bought variations of all 3 in past year. Can't get enough of split hem, so flattering. Same goes for balloon or puff sleeve tops, esp in grey. Actually I think mine was from IM as well. Have to alter my denim jumpsuit first, but I cant wait to wear it with espadrilles.


Yes these are perfect for work and my real everyday life, not my imaginary one  haha


----------



## randr21

mellecyn said:


> Yes these are perfect for work and my real everyday life, not my imaginary one  haha



Oh, I have made purchases for imaginary life as well, but just in shoes. Really hard when deals in all categories have been 60% or more off.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Freepeople top, Zimmermann dress.


----------



## randr21

mzbaglady1 said:


> Freepeople top, Zimmermann dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088067
> View attachment 5088068
> View attachment 5088071


FP makes some really cute tops.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Luv2Scoop said:


> This is...ohhhhhh sooooo lovely, lush, striking yet playful...can't wait to rock it! Missed the velvet collar
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081247
> View attachment 5081248


Who made this jacket? I know alice and olivia used to make this style a cou
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
ple of years ago. I have one with pleats in the back.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

mzbaglady1 said:


> Who made this jacket? I know alice and olivia used to make this style a cou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088473
> View attachment 5088475
> View attachment 5088479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ple of years ago. I have one with pleats in the back.



The jacket is Michael Kors Collection.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Luv2Scoop said:


> The jacket is Michael Kors Collection.


Thank you.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Loving all the denim from Sea! Pre-ordered and love the color and fit! I'm 5'8, the skirt is a bit longer than pictured.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Plan to wear year round with everything from boots to sandals to sneakers! very comfy. The pockets are well placed!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

This dress is so much fun, couldn't resist it! The kittens have blue eyes.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Yes been on a bit of a binge but I think the pieces are timeless and quality. The Elodie Windbreaker, took two tries, made to fit overly large but a bit toooooo large. I some times purchase large for length, this time, I had to purchase a small and the sleeves are still hitting at my thumbs.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I love broderie anglaise... managed to find a nice navy...just wish they would have come with lining. I'll have a lining in a light cotton added.


----------



## randr21

Combining my love of jumpsuit x cutout trend. #coveredupsexy


----------



## Work_For_Purse

I finally found this.  Super happy!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

got this skirt!


----------



## foxgal

This is the outfit I got to spend my 50th bday in Vancouver. All Tied Up sweater top in soft yellow and Command cropped vegan leather pants in soft sand, both from Aritzia. Going to the Imagine Van Gogh exhibition, lunch with DH, shopping with best girlfriend, and happy hour with friends before dinner! So grateful for vaccinations allowing me to join friends on my special day!


----------



## A1aGypsy

foxgal said:


> This is the outfit I got to spend my 50th bday in Vancouver. All Tied Up sweater top in soft yellow and Command cropped vegan leather pants in soft sand, both from Aritzia. Going to the Imagine Van Gogh exhibition, lunch with DH, shopping with best girlfriend, and happy hour with friends before dinner! So grateful for vaccinations allowing me to join friends on my special day!
> 
> View attachment 5115798




Happiest of birthdays!!! That’s a fantastic outfit.


----------



## WineLover

foxgal said:


> This is the outfit I got to spend my 50th bday in Vancouver. All Tied Up sweater top in soft yellow and Command cropped vegan leather pants in soft sand, both from Aritzia. Going to the Imagine Van Gogh exhibition, lunch with DH, shopping with best girlfriend, and happy hour with friends before dinner! So grateful for vaccinations allowing me to join friends on my special day!
> 
> View attachment 5115798


Very lovely, and a very happy birthday!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

astromantic said:


> Got this Theory double faced wool cashmere shawl coatigan


YOu can never go wrong with Theory.  I love their cashmere!


----------



## randr21

foxgal said:


> This is the outfit I got to spend my 50th bday in Vancouver. All Tied Up sweater top in soft yellow and Command cropped vegan leather pants in soft sand, both from Aritzia. Going to the Imagine Van Gogh exhibition, lunch with DH, shopping with best girlfriend, and happy hour with friends before dinner! So grateful for vaccinations allowing me to join friends on my special day!
> 
> View attachment 5115798


sounds like a great day planned, and your outfit does not disappoint. happy 50th!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Two t-shirts by Keith Haring.


----------



## whateve

mzbaglady1 said:


> Two t-shirts by Keith Haring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116808


I love them! I have a Keith Haring x Coach tee with the dog and spaceship.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

i'm a bit behind....picked this up from Shopbop!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I love broiderie anglaise...couldn't resist this green...I use it as a neutral....goes with pink, sky blue, white, black, red or navy.
Taking them and the blue to have liners added next week.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Got this from Tory Burch sales.   I will see if i like it.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

mzbaglady1 said:


> Two t-shirts by Keith Haring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116808


I love these shirts.  I had few from Uniqlo and Lacoste..


----------



## scivolare

Work_For_Purse said:


> I finally found this.  Super happy!


Congratulations! I have these and they are so cute. And comfortable.


----------



## shalomjude

Lee Mathews 
Makes a change from my usual bike attire .. I do adore the new women’s rapha range


----------



## Work_For_Purse

scivolare said:


> Congratulations! I have these and they are so cute. And comfortable.



Agree.  Stan Smith shoes are ageless and goes with anything.


----------



## Strep2031

Ordered from Bergdorf and I am so in .


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Strep2031 said:


> Ordered from Bergdorf and I am so in .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160662


So nice.   I have been liking the Burberry Nova.  So nice!


----------



## lill_canele

Strep2031 said:


> Ordered from Bergdorf and I am so in .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160662



I got something similar!



Fits well and is cute!


----------



## Strep2031

lill_canele said:


> I got something similar!
> 
> View attachment 5162326
> 
> Fits well and is cute!


I love it. Looks so good on you too.


----------



## Strep2031

Work_For_Purse said:


> So nice.   I have been liking the Burberry Nova.  So nice!


Thank you


----------



## astromantic

Picked up a couple items for fall. A cotton/wool blend sweater from Madewell and a pair of cognac leather riding boots from Franco Sarto. I love the sweater, all the colours make me happy. Hope the boot holds up well, I grabbed them at almost 85% off retail!


----------



## Strep2031

Picked up another Burberry piece for our fall/mild winter months.


----------



## sdkitty

grey AG jeans


----------



## JenJBS

I don't care if it's a men's jacket. I love the color! Ordered an XXS, and it fits. Roomy, but that's fine since it means it will fit comfortably over a sweater.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> I don't care if it's a men's jacket. I love the color! Ordered an XXS, and it fits. Roomy, but that's fine since it means it will fit comfortably over a sweater.
> 
> View attachment 5174724


I can def see that on a woman...sleeve length OK?


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> I can def see that on a woman...sleeve length OK?



Thanks!    Yeah, sleeve length is ok.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Thanks!    Yeah, sleeve length is ok.


Love the color..so different to see a purple bomber jacket!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Love the color..so different to see a purple bomber jacket!



Thank you, Antonia!


----------



## Natalie115

Zimmermann tempo rouleu mini dress


----------



## Natalie115

I’m waiting for this skirt


----------



## fendifemale

Vici cardigan


----------



## starrynite_87

Ordered this pair of jeans and faux leather pencil skirt


----------



## randr21

starrynite_87 said:


> Ordered this pair of jeans and faux leather pencil skirt
> View attachment 5197034
> View attachment 5197037



Can't get enough slits and wide leg/flared/bootcut jeans. Love the lighter wash.


----------



## randr21

Asymmetric knit dress, which I will be wearing with combat, knee high or otk boots, and over leather or suede leggings.


----------



## MiaKing

Strep2031 said:


> Picked up another Burberry piece for our fall/mild winter months.
> View attachment 5174574
> View attachment 5174575
> View attachment 5174576



I'm eyeing this one  can you tell me how is the size? Do you also have their trench coat to compare? Also, how warm it is? Any modeling pictures by any chance?  last year I was wearing my north face thermoball jacket pretty much all winter in Oklahoma (except for when it hits -24C) I like to layer clothes and I don't like bulky jackets. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## lucie_bur

'S Max Mara - Poldo coat  (I sold almost all of my coats and bought this one)


----------



## MiaKing

My super cheap "teddy" coat from Amazon. I'm sorry all the real teddy owners! I'm surprised of how nice it actually is! I wore it at home for a few minutes and was hot already.


----------



## whateve

MiaKing said:


> My super cheap "teddy" coat from Amazon. I'm sorry all the real teddy owners! I'm surprised of how nice it actually is! I wore it at home for a few minutes and was hot already.
> View attachment 5210990


What is a real teddy coat? I bought a cheap teddy jacket from Macy's that I love. It is so soft and warm.


----------



## MiaKing

whateve said:


> What is a real teddy coat? I bought a cheap teddy jacket from Macy's that I love. It is so soft and warm.



I'm referring to Max Mara teddy coat


----------



## Mimmy

This Ganni dress. It is a fairly heavy denim so I won’t be able to wear it for awhile.


----------



## starrynite_87

AFRM clothing top from Revolve and straight leg jeans from Zara.


----------



## Cams

I bought this red blazer from Zara I just love this red, will wear it in winter even in summer with a coat over.


----------



## fendifemale

VICI "Asher" Coat


----------



## JenJBS

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 5228432
> 
> VICI "Asher" Coat



Love that coat!


----------



## Christofle

A bunch of Land’s End pyjamas


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> Love that coat!


Thank you!♡


----------



## whateve

This coat from Banana Republic. I'm excited to get it.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

got this one. it is on my way.  super excited.


----------



## lucie_bur

Winter is coming so I bought a new cashmere scarf from Max Mara. Great deal!


----------



## Lux.

This Weekend Max Mara coat from their website. And Stuart Weitzman booties from Saks Off Fifth. Keeping my fingers crossed they are good quality because the similar pair I wanted from their site is sold out in my size!


----------



## randr21

Pleated trench from A.W.A.K.E. Mode


----------



## Souzie

Dior t-shirt..



Prada leggings..



Givenchy cardigan..


----------



## Lux.

This very cozy teddy coat from Ugg. And this beautiful sweater from Farm Rio. I love them both so much!!


----------



## inverved

First purchase of 2022:


----------



## Christofle

Isaia
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Peacoat


----------



## patsku

Cecilie Bahnsen dress


----------



## randr21

Favoring green lately. Spring yet?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I would post pics, but my recent clothing purchases are all maternity wear maybe I’ll post some of the cute tops.


----------



## Christofle

Summery items just arrived


----------



## BleuSaphir

This is my last purchase from Zara. I’m thinking of getting it in the new color rust red color. I also need to find more pieces to wear this more appropriatly. Cause right now it just sitting in the closet.


----------



## chloe_chanel

BleuSaphir said:


> This is my last purchase from Zara. I’m thinking of getting it in the new color rust red color. I also need to find more pieces to wear this more appropriatly. Cause right now it just sitting in the closet.
> 
> View attachment 5310333


I have a blazer from them in this same cobalt blue color. totally cute.


----------



## randr21

Waiting for this skirt.


----------



## starrynite_87

Alo Sherpa Jacket 
Alo Beanie
Norma Kamali dress
AGOLDE 90’s Pinch Waist jeans
Anine Bing Jumper


----------



## JenJBS

These yoga pants from the brand Jala. Should be nice and cool for relaxing at home this summer.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I haven’t been in a mall in god knows how long! LOVING this dress.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Lux. said:


> This very cozy teddy coat from Ugg.



i’ve had my eye on this coat for a while, may I ask how warm it is?


----------



## hermes_lemming

My trio is finally complete

IYKUK


----------



## ScarfBloke

Ok so I bought these two scarves from an Auction in the USA - they arrived today via FedEx.  Chanel and Furla (BNWT).  Awesome purchase as so cheap (even with the exey postage).


----------



## am2022

I mostly have conservative clothing for work and some appropriate church clothes and a little edgy / pop for day off !
So this Zimmerman skirt is a bit outside my usual attire but wanted to try …. I ordered as I can simply return if I don’t like …. The problem is I like it lol


----------



## dotty8

patsku said:


> Cecilie Bahnsen dress



Cute... the shoes are also great


----------



## JenJBS

Linen pants for summer.


----------



## jess236

JenJBS said:


> Linen pants for summer.
> 
> View attachment 5379628


Nice! What brand is it?


----------



## JenJBS

jess236 said:


> Nice! What brand is it?



J Crew


----------



## mal

amacasa said:


> I mostly have conservative clothing for work and some appropriate church clothes and a little edgy / pop for day off !
> So this Zimmerman skirt is a bit outside my usual attire but wanted to try …. I ordered as I can simply return if I don’t like …. The problem is I like it lol
> 
> View attachment 5351640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351641
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351642


It’s beautiful!


----------



## 501st

Tiger of Sweden tie, it reminds me of the painting Starry Night . Nice silk, made in Italy. Picked it up on Sellpy for 90 % off retail, new condition


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Mimmy

Ganni jeans. Heavy denim, will have to wait for cooler weather to wear them.


----------



## SakuraSakura

https://m.simons.ca/en/women-designer/designers-a-z/acne-studios/large-flame-wool-tartan-scarf--9807-70021343?colorId=20&sizeId=HD01-9998&ef_id=EAIaIQobChMIw4Hzt5DA-QIVggnnCh0a2AsCEAQYASABEgJyt_D_BwE%3AG%3As&s_kwcid=AL%215784%213%21591340285602%21%21%21u%21297414535428%21&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIw4Hzt5DA-QIVggnnCh0a2AsCEAQYASABEgJyt_D_BwE
		


An Acne Studios oversized wool scarf


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> https://m.simons.ca/en/women-designer/designers-a-z/acne-studios/large-flame-wool-tartan-scarf--9807-70021343?colorId=20&sizeId=HD01-9998&ef_id=EAIaIQobChMIw4Hzt5DA-QIVggnnCh0a2AsCEAQYASABEgJyt_D_BwE%3AG%3As&s_kwcid=AL%215784%213%21591340285602%21%21%21u%21297414535428%21&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIw4Hzt5DA-QIVggnnCh0a2AsCEAQYASABEgJyt_D_BwE
> 
> 
> 
> An Acne Studios oversized wool scarf
> 
> View attachment 5588198



Gorgeous!       Perfect fall plaid!


----------



## SakuraSakura

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!       Perfect fall plaid!



Thank you, Jen! I hope you've been well.


----------



## sdkitty

does a nightgown count?  got this from Amazon...nice soft cotton


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Zara men's shirt


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## jen_sparro

Country Road Self Rib Knit Dress


----------



## ColetteBlue

Max Mara dress


----------



## Work_For_Purse

I think this was a splurge on my book but couldn't help it.


----------



## lil_peanut

Literally the whole Reformation sale section.


----------



## MooMooVT

Picked up my first pair of Golden Goose. Went with the Hi Star. Hoping they'll be good walking shoes while in Rome in November.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

James Perse


----------



## Work_For_Purse

I am obsessed.


----------



## zinacef

MooMooVT said:


> Picked up my first pair of Golden Goose. Went with the Hi Star. Hoping they'll be good walking shoes while in Rome in November.
> 
> View attachment 5608603


Got this! It’s comfortable but I suggest having a backup considering the 30k a day step you might have to do in Rome if you’re vacationing.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Urban outfitters hats.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Just bought this gorgeous scarf from Banana Republic. They are having their F&F sale right now.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

One in black and one in white


----------



## feminineguy27

The shoes I wearing here are a very recent purchase- ordered myself some tieks last week


----------



## Sterntalerli

feminineguy27 said:


> The shoes I wearing here are a very recent purchase- ordered myself some tieks last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620892


Love the color combo


----------



## feminineguy27

Sterntalerli said:


> Love the color combo


Aww thank you so much its not often someone doesn't mind me wearing womens shoes as a guy so this means alot


----------



## mal

Work_For_Purse said:


> I am obsessed.
> 
> View attachment 5610960


Need!!


----------



## Blyen

I'm waiting for this Luisa Spagnoli tartan coat to be delivered...so excited!


----------



## JenJBS

Blyen said:


> I'm waiting for this Luisa Spagnoli tartan coat to be delivered...so excited!
> 
> View attachment 5639113



Gorgeous!


----------



## Blyen

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!


Can't wait to get it! Should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Christofle

Blyen said:


> I'm waiting for this Luisa Spagnoli tartan coat to be delivered...so excited!
> 
> View attachment 5639113


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## IntheOcean

Just purchased this silk blouse by Burberry!  Haven't received it yet, but I hope it will fit


----------



## IntheOcean

Blyen said:


> I'm waiting for this Luisa Spagnoli tartan coat to be delivered...so excited!
> 
> View attachment 5639113


Wow, now that's a stunning coat! I'm not typically into plaid pattern, but I love this.


----------



## Blyen

IntheOcean said:


> Wow, now that's a stunning coat! I'm not typically into plaid pattern, but I love this.


Thank you!


----------



## Christofle

New jacket


----------



## randr21

Christofle said:


> New jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659008


beautiful color, cut and texture.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

MooMooVT said:


> Picked up my first pair of Golden Goose. Went with the Hi Star. Hoping they'll be good walking shoes while in Rome in November.
> 
> View attachment 5608603


how did you like the shoes??


----------

